# ELeVan ~ Honaker Farm Journal



## elevan

_I noticed on the sister sites that there are a lot of member journals. I thought I might like to start one but I'm on this site much more often than the others. So it makes more sense to do one here.  Feel free to just read or to actively participate._

Let's start with a little background:


I've always had animals of some sort my entire life.  And so we pretty quickly moved from having 3 goats to now having 10.  A llama to protect the goats...We already had the horses and potbelly pigs.

We added chickens in August of 2010 only to loose 10 of 11 due to a mink attack a few short months after starting.  A friend gave us 3 to keep our "Lucky" girl company.  Then we rescued a hen and a roo from a drunk only to end up sending the roo to freezer camp due to a bad attitude.

*What's on the agenda:*

_Updated January 2013_

Dwarf goats are my passion and I kind of want the best of both worlds. So I'm on a quest to meld the lowly pygmy with the nigerian dwarf to selectively obtain what I'm after.  A true tri-purpose miniature goat (that would be milk, meat, companion)...I guess it would be quad purpose if you count weed eating  

We're currently redoing an old barn to meet our current needs.  It is a never ending job it seems.

We now have a booth at the Farmer's Market and it keeps me busy through the week preparing for and has brought a lot of new customers to the farm.  Our products are also in a local store and we're expanding to more this year as well as planning to open our own farm store.

I'm writing a couple of early readers for kids.  One early reader is done and just needs illustration and sent for publishing.

G.A.S. Gear is going crazy and I've wrote an published a Goat Notes health and record book for goats.













> Our animal list as of July 9, 2013:
> Pygmy Goats (2) Diva, Kingston
> Nigerian Dwarf Goat (1) Ranger
> Pygerian Goat (3) Snickers, Precious, Priya
> PB Pig (1) Spam
> Chickens (20) varied breeds
> Guinea fowl (6)
> Ducks (9)
> Dogs (4)
> Cats (6)
> Rabbits (9)


----------



## elevan

Not a lot exciting today.

We spent a good deal of time chasing Lilly around trying to get pictures to add to her kidding thread   We really want does from Lilly.  This was an accidental breeding since it happened only a couple of months after she kidded a single doeling.  Here's hoping for at least twins this time  

While we were at it we decided to just take some random shots.

Here's one of my boys with Ranger and Speedy





My DH with Snickers





Miss Diva





We tried our best to get a picture of Diva's twin brother, Kingston but it was a no go.  Checked on his banding and it's looking good although I really wish that they would fall off.  It's been a couple of weeks and they are pretty dry and yucky    DH "feels so bad" for the little guy.  But we've already got 3 bucks for 5 does!!!

We've got so many projects started right now it's crazy.  If the rain would just stop for a while we might be able to finish something!
We're expecting 60* weather tomorrow with 0% chance of rain so it'll be out to work on the big chicken coop!  

Speaking of the chickens...we just got a HUGE egg (I'll have to take a pic).  I'm pretty sure it came from our white cochin.  It's 5x bigger than normal!    I'm going to have to crack it open soon and see what's inside...my boys wanted to crack it right away...I'm keeping them in suspense!  

Then we went to town to do some shopping.  All was good until we went to Walmart.  There was a young mother there with a girl about 10 years old.  The girl was swinging from racks and climbing all over the shopping cart and in general being a very bad child (even my boys commented on how bad she was)  The final straw came when the girl kicked her flip flops off her dirty feet and climbed into the meat cooler!     Her mom just kept saying "you're gonna get grounded" and then basically ignored her!    My DH wouldn't let me make a scene so I sent him to go get a manager while I waited there.  Mom and girl took off before they got back.  We made the manager remove the top line of products and clean the cooler bunker.  Let me tell you some people should just not have children    

After that little episode I decided I was done shopping...

We went to dinner and the conversation turned to that BIG chicken egg.  My oldest boy (who is almost 7) looked at me and said, "Mom, we really need to crack it open.  We might find a baby DUCK inside!"  

Well that was pretty much my day.  Hope tomorrow is more productive.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Wow, your days are much more exciting than mine!!


----------



## elevan

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Wow, your days are much more exciting than mine!!


This was a relatively boring day...except for the Walmart incident  


_eta: I shouldn't say "boring" ...less than exciting is more like it!_


----------



## Livinwright Farm

elevan said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your days are much more exciting than mine!!
> 
> 
> 
> This was a relatively boring day...except for the Walmart incident
> 
> 
> _eta: I shouldn't say "boring" ...less than exciting is more like it!_
Click to expand...


----------



## elevan

Well since the day technically starts at midnight...I guess I spent a few hours on the internet at the beginning of the day.  I was an insomniac last night.  Couldn't get to sleep till almost 3:30 am! 

Because of that I slept late and missed most of the morning.  And what a beautiful day it was today! We were in the 60s with clear blue skies and lots of sunshine  

The plan today was to work on the new large coop...but...there's always a but isn't there?  Went to the garage to get the saw and found it non-operational    So that idea ground to a halt  

So we switched to cleaning the barn up.  I'm ashamed to admit the mountain of empty feed sacks that I dealt with this afternoon.  About half of them got their bottoms cut off and split open to be rolled and reused later as "material" in the making of feed sack purses and totes.  Another quarter got rolled up and put away to be used as garbage bags.  The other quarter was just discarded as unusable.

On the way to the barn we heard a hen in their giving her egg song.  By the time we got to the barn we realized it was the hen that's been hiding eggs from us.    Daggone it! If we were a little faster we might have been able to figure out where she's been laying.  We've turned the barn practically upside down and haven't been able to figure out where she's hiding those eggs.




We don't have a rooster right now so there's no purpose in letting her set on them.  I figure if we don't find her spot by the time she has a clutch we'll be looking for her as well.  I may have to buy some fertile eggs for her  :/

I decided to be lazy with dinner tonight and made pizza using Naan bread as a pizza crust.  I have to admit that the Naan made an excellent crust.  I'll definitely have to keep some on hand.

Finishing off the day watching American Idol.


----------



## elevan

Took my Mom out today to go shopping for plants and planters and out to lunch.  HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all the Mom's on the forum!

This is the second day in a row that we've gone shopping.  Yesterday we went out and came back with the car's trunk and backseat loaded from top to bottom...including 10- 2x4s!  We had people at Menards laughing at us as we worked the load like a jigsaw puzzle to get it all in...and we did!

It rained most of both days so we rushed to get things planted in pots in between downpours.

I also got the second children's early reader written.  It'll need illustrated too.

Tonight I decided to make a couple of batches of cheese (experiments for the cookbook).

Batch #1 - Chocolate Cheese! Turned out pretty good as a fresh cheese...but I'm gonna age it to see how it turns out.

Batch #2 - Balsamic Cheese! I have to admit that I'm not too fond of this one in it's fresh state.  My boys have declared it good and it wouldn't be the first time that I made something that I don't like but everyone else does  :/  We're gonna age this one for a while too and see how it goes...

All in all a pretty good day.


----------



## elevan

I hope that everyone has had a wonderful Mother's Day!

I spent the morning with my Mom visiting my Grandma.  About fell over when we walked into her house...it must have been 100* in there!!  It was a beautiful 70* outside.  It was a lovely visit despite the heat inside though.  I always enjoy visiting my Grandma...I'm named after her...Emily Louise  

In the course of conversation I asked Grandma about chick raising when she was a girl.  Specifically what the chicks were fed.  Interestingly enough it was 1 of 2 things...either cornmeal soaked in milk with egg yolks mixed in or day old bread soaked in milk with egg yolks mixed in.

Adult chickens were expected to find most of their feed in the yard (free ranging) but were supplemented as needed with scrambled eggs or leftovers from the (human) meals.  Of course leftovers got split between chickens and pigs.

It was an interesting talk 

When we got home it was out to take care of some animal chores of our own.  The bucks (goats)needed their second dose of Ivomec for lice  
I worked on the buck's feet while I was at it.  Though when it was time to get Snickers' feet done it became a real chore when Speedy decided that he wanted to "ride" Snickers    Boy that was fun! NOT!

I noticed some wasps are trying to make a nest in the buck's barn so I'm gonna have to deal with that tomorrow.  Hung the fly trap today in there.  There's not a problem with flies yet in the doe's barn, just the buck barn...wonder why?  

An inspection of the pasture resulted in finding a basketball in the small pond...not sure how it got there  :/  but after fishing it out I gave it to one of the dogs.  Barney loves basketballs and his was pretty much gone (only one little scrap was left). Oh, the joy that dog felt getting a new basketball to play with  

I put the cheeses that I made yesterday into molds / presses.  Tomorrow night I should be able to start "coating" them.  Chocolate cheese is gonna get a coating of cocoa powder.  I'm not sure yet what I'm coating the Balsamic cheese with...any ideas?  I do have to say that the Balsamic cheese tastes better today than it did yesterday  

Tomorrow's plan is to work on the new chicken coop's floor.  Maybe I'll get lucky and be able to get it done in one day  
DH is applying for a new job tomorrow...help me wish him luck    his current one is really bringing him down (too much stress and an idiot boss).


----------



## elevan

Wow! Has it really been a month since I posted to this journal? Well, I must apologize as it's been a heck of a month.

On May 13, I went to my first swap meet / sale / auction.  We took the car because my intent was to purchase some turkeys...nothing more.  Well....I ended up with 2 calves, 2 chicks, 3 bobwhite quail and 2 ducks!!  What the heck was I thinking??!!  After nearly an hour of trying to arrange transport for the calves, we just decided the backseat of the car was big enough for 2 calves  

Here's the pic to prove I'm not lying:




More pics available on our facebook page along with the other critters we brought home that day.

I swore I'd never bottle feed but here I bought 2 calves that were still on the bottle because they were only about a week old!  And this was our first experience with cows!

Only a few days later both calves were down!  After fighting to save them we lost one and saved the other.

I was heartbroken for the loss of the one calf.  Felt like a failure even though I know that I wasn't.

````````````````````````````````````````````````````

In the month since I posted last I've lost that first calf, my grandfather and then just today one of my best friends...my chocolate lab, Beanie.  Life just doesn't seem fair sometimes that so many things have to be piled on you all at once.  But we are only given as much as we can bear, right?

````````````````````````````````````````````````````

Lilly, still hasn't given birth...I'm beginning to doubt myself on this one...
It was an accidental breeding, I felt positive that she was bred...now I'm not so sure  :/  Check out her kidding thread and give me your opinion.
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=10453&p=1

`````````````````````````````````````````````````````

I have been updating on our facebook page so if you want to catch up on the past month some more then please check us out there.

I'll do my best not to neglect my journal here in the future 

Thanks for reading and feel free to participate.


----------



## elevan

Today started out as it always does...

Get up - go out to feed the calf and let the chickens out of the coop...

So, I fed the calf his bottle and then he and I went for a walk around the big pond as we do every time after he gets his bottle.  He tried to make friends with the ducks...they were only mildly interested    Then it is was to the coop to let the chickens out for the day.  For the first time I let my 2 youngest out...an EE and an EE/Frizzle X.  I put the bob white quail out into the yard in their "cage"...I don't have a pen set up for them yet so the 3 of them are currently residing in a Havahart trap    Hey, it works right?!  

About that time, Cinnamon (our broody hen) flew out of the coop.  She needed a good dust bath, some water and a quick run apparently.  Her best bud, Susie (a Hamburg hen) came running up all excited to see her...but Cinnamon didn't want a thing to do with her, which of course hurt Susie's feeling...Poor chickie  

Had a little bit of down time until around noon.  Went back out and fed the calf his noon bottle (we're trying to get some weight on and energy into him).  Came back in and sat down to lunch to have a neighbor knock on the door.  He saw a strange dog run through the yard and leap over our dividing fence.  One of our dogs went after it and caught his collar on the fence.  Before, the neighbor could get there our dog was gone...hung to death    I was able to catch the stray and put her into a dog crate...called the dog warden and she will be out tomorrow to pick up the stray.  I consider the darn dog indirectly responsible for my dog's death    but I'll turn her over for the dog warden to decide how to deal with the owners...there is no collar on the dog but maybe she'll have a chip  :/  And so for the second day in a row I had to bury a dog  

Then we went out to Rural King to pick up some barn paint that they have on sale.  Came back just before sundown.  When I went out the back door I immediately saw the little EE chick in the backyard, not the field where she belongs!  Thank goodness I didn't have my Basenji by my side as normal...he usually follows me to the gate and then sits to watch the animals...he would have made dinner out of the little chick.  Scooped her up and put her into the coop along with the rest of the girls, brought the bob whites in, checked on the broody and closed the coop.  Then it was off to feed the calf his evening bottle...then the walk around the pond...scare off the cat who is stalking one of the smaller ducks...and on to feed the pot belly pig.

And then I got the bright idea to try to take some of the llama's fur off    I've never sheared a llama...and he's never been sheared...but he looks so darn hot.  The only clippers I have are for my DH's head and he'd kill me if I used them...so I decided to just use scissors and take off a little fur at a time.  For my trouble I got a kick to the calf muscle and a knee to the groin...all to get an armful of fiber    If I were a guy I would have been on the ground with the knee to the groin.  Even so, that was the end of that try.  We'll try again...or if anyone knows a someone who shears llamas in Central Ohio, please let me know  

After that I was done for the day...time for a long shower.  Hopefully, tomorrow is a better day...although it starts off with a ultrasound at 6:10 in the morning to see why I'm having stomach pains  :/  Wish me luck!


----------



## ksalvagno

I am so sorry to hear about your dog. Wow, what a bad time you have been having. I hope things get better for you. We have an older lab mix that isn't getting around as well as she used to and we wonder how much longer we will have her around. We have 4 dogs. Three lab mixes and a rat terrier mix.

Glad to hear your one calf is doing well.


----------



## Bimpnottin

elevan said:
			
		

> On the way to the barn we heard a hen in their giving her egg song.  By the time we got to the barn we realized it was the hen that's been hiding eggs from us.    Daggone it! If we were a little faster we might have been able to figure out where she's been laying.  We've turned the barn practically upside down and haven't been able to figure out where she's hiding those eggs.
> 
> I decided to be lazy with dinner tonight and made pizza using Naan bread as a pizza crust.  I have to admit that the Naan made an excellent crust.  I'll definitely have to keep some on hand.


Emily - sounds like your hen and my Dad's duck are on the same page. They know she's laying, but can't find her when she disappears to where the old granary was.  Dad wants to find her, because something got one of his other ducks and her whole nest.  The muscovies ARE NOT happy that he's making the rest of them be inside.

And did you make your Naan bread?  We love Indian food and we haven't been able to find any premade in the stores around here and we've made it a couple of times, but the real stuff from the Indian restaurant is SOOOO much better.


----------



## elevan

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I am so sorry to hear about your dog. Wow, what a bad time you have been having. I hope things get better for you. We have an older lab mix that isn't getting around as well as she used to and we wonder how much longer we will have her around. We have 4 dogs. Three lab mixes and a rat terrier mix.
> 
> Glad to hear your one calf is doing well.


Thank you Karen


----------



## elevan

Bimpnottin said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the way to the barn we heard a hen in their giving her egg song.  By the time we got to the barn we realized it was the hen that's been hiding eggs from us.    Daggone it! If we were a little faster we might have been able to figure out where she's been laying.  We've turned the barn practically upside down and haven't been able to figure out where she's hiding those eggs.
> 
> I decided to be lazy with dinner tonight and made pizza using Naan bread as a pizza crust.  I have to admit that the Naan made an excellent crust.  I'll definitely have to keep some on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Emily - sounds like your hen and my Dad's duck are on the same page. They know she's laying, but can't find her when she disappears to where the old granary was.  Dad wants to find her, because something got one of his other ducks and her whole nest.  The muscovies ARE NOT happy that he's making the rest of them be inside.
> 
> And did you make your Naan bread?  We love Indian food and we haven't been able to find any premade in the stores around here and we've made it a couple of times, but the real stuff from the Indian restaurant is SOOOO much better.
Click to expand...

We still haven't found where she's laying...she only lays every few days.  And now our Hamburg hen is disappearing and not laying in the nest box  

I actually bought the Naan bread at Walmart of all places...in their bakery area.  They had plain and garlic, I got the plain.  Didn't know what I was going to do with it when I bought it but I make a habit of buying something I've never tried each time I go to the store...sometimes it works out and sometimes it doesn't   I was just being lazy that night and decided to turn the Naan into a pizza crust and voila - instant dinner...it was really good that way.


----------



## elevan

Went Wednesday morning for my ultrasound...it was painful - I wasn't expecting that...but it was also negative   :/  So I have to see a surgeon on Monday and we'll do some more "poking" around to see if we can figure out where this pain is coming from...

Anyway...when I got home from the ultrasound I went out to feed the calf (about an hour earlier than normal).  After his breakfast (he's getting it in a bucket now instead of a bottle) we took our walk around the big pond...

But wait a second!! I saw something really strange in the pond! Our llama, Jerry, was taking a swim!! I've never seen him in the pond before  

The calf spent some time visiting with the ducks.  The only critters that will be friends with him are the birds...poor boy  

Headed for the coop to let the girls out and put the bob whites out...I really gotta get their pen built.  My little EE and EE/Frizzle girls are growing so fast!  They really enjoy being able to run around the yard.

Spent the next couple of hours doing housework. Then it was time to go out with the calf's lunch and walk around the pond.

I looked into the coop to check on our broody and she wasn't there!  Looked around the yard and still no Cinnamon  :/  Well, I thought she must have headed for the barn...nope.  Coming out of the barn, I saw her and nearing fainted - there she was floating in the stock tank!!!  I ran to her and pulled her out.  She was so wet she could barely stand.  It took 2 large towels to get her dry and then she was mad as all get out!  Right back to the nest she went when she was dry so obviously no ill effects from her misadventure.  She has become a little more snippy when disturbed though  

Had to clean the stock tank and refill it then it was on to more chores in the house.

Early evening it was back to the field and who met me at the gate? Why the calf, of course...but that's normal...beside him however were the ducks!  Huh?  They've never left the area around the pond...it was a hot day and pickings in and around the pond must have been slim cause they were at the gate begging for dinner too.  So, I gave them some feed and then had them follow me back to the pond ...while I led the way (quack...quack...quack)

What a weird day for animals in and around the water...

```````````````````````````````````````````````````````

Thursday and today have just been pretty normal, average, everyday around the farm days


----------



## Snowhunter

Never a dull moment  

I worry when things go too smoothly around here   Though I relish the more normal days


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Wow! Cinnamon had a day like one of our cochin chicks! Goodness me, I about had a heart attack a couple weeks ago when I came into the barn and found one of the black cochin chicks head just above water in the bottom of the water bucket. I had never before felt the urge to shake a chick like a pup that needed cleared airways! Thank goodness for heatlamps in the barn! Come morning the chick was nice and fluffy dry again 

Well, time for participation: 
Today was Falkor's first day gorging himself on whatever he wanted to eat in the neighbor's backyard.
The guy who owns the house(for sale BTW), called us this morning and begged(unnecessarily) for us to put as many of our goats in the backyrad for brush clearing as we wanted to.  "OKAY!" 
Tomorrow we(Mom & Jaqui) go down to view a couple ND does(horned  ), and might come home with the two does and 1 blue eyed buck(only if one of the does is not blue eyed)..... just how many goats *CAN *fit in the back of a *Hyundai Santa Fe*?!?!?   
Once we get back, all of the boys will be going to work on the neighbor's backyard. May have to secure part of the fencing and put up plywood blocking off the back deck. I am going to take before and after pictures. Who knows, if they work good & fast enough, we may have to add "Land Clearing Services" to our webpage!


----------



## elevan

Cool!  I don't know how many goats will fit in the back of a Santa Fe...but I can definitively say that you can fit 2 Jersey calves in the back of a Honda Accord!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Here is a pic from when we picked up Momma, Maude, Marly, Pup, and Cali when the 3 kids were just 4 weeks old.


----------



## elevan

I'm glad I wasn't driving when we had the calves or I probably would have wrecked I was laughing so hard the whole time!


----------



## elevan

Happy Saturday Everyone!!

Last night was a rough nite for our neck of the woods. Weather popped on interrupting programing to say that a severe storm was heading for us and there was "cyclonic" action detected in it.  After looking outside and seeing the sky a very ugly, weird, blackish green color...the wind was blowing the trees clear over to touch the ground and we started to get small hail I decided we should seek safety.  We don't have a basement so our safe spot is my boys' bedroom closet.  I grabbed the boys and my dog and we jammed ourselves in. We could hear the wind and rain howling and the hail beating the roof.  It was kind of scary but I was able to keep up with updates on my phone.  When we got the news that it should be past us in 15 minutes it was a huge relief    But boy did those 15 minutes drag on.  When it was clear we emerged with everyone safe and no damage...but after all the bad storms we've seen in the US this year I wasn't taking any chances.  My boys were so disturbed by the whole thing and the fact that a milder storm was blowing in that they decided it was best for them to sleep in the closet.  I decided it was best that they just sleep...however they could get it...so they cuddled up and slept in the closet  

````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

Today turned out to be a beautiful day.  Just the right amount of sun without being overly hot even though it was in the low 80s.  I just love days like that! To be honest - I could go for 70* all year with low humidity    I like snow, but not the cold...I like summer but not the overly hot/humid days...so if it were 70* all year round, I'd be very happy  

Today was pretty routine.  Feed the calf - walk around the pond.  Feed the ducks.  Let the chickens out of the coop.  Spend time with the goats.  Check on the pig.  Then to the house for whatever needs done.  At noon it's back out for another feeding for the calf - walk around the pond...repeated in the evening.

Our chickens egg production has really fallen off due to the heat...wish there were a way around that but short of air conditioning their coop, I'm not sure what?

Count down to massive chick overload is 10-14 days    We have 46 chicks on the way.  Plus the 8 chicken / 4 duck eggs that Cinnamon is setting on.  And guineas will be arriving in July!!

That brings me to the fact that we are STILL working on the big chicken coop.  Unfortunately, my DH has been working some odd shifts and I can't do it all myself...especially with the health difficulties I've had lately     We'll be working on it like mad people next week.

The current little coop with be temporarily used as a broody house for Cinnamon to raise her chicks until the guineas arrive and then they will use it.

I guess it'll have to be next year for my turkeys...there is just too much going on right now and we're falling behind.  Ah, well...sometimes you just have to wait for things you really want.

Some exciting news to impart - I noticed that Goldie is starting to build an udder.  She's not due until 9/2...so I'm kind of confused with her...she's working on it quite a bit early...
This will be our first kids from Goldie, so I'm not sure what her usual experience is like.  I'll keep you updated though.

Turns out that Lilly wasn't pregnant.  Bummer!  But she would have given birth by now and never filled her udder and is no longer looking pregnant.  Guess she was just putting some pounds on  :/

Well that's been my day.  Hope yours was a good one too.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

That sounds like one good productive day!  

We need to get our new coop built soon also. It needs to be the same size as the current barn, only one story. Come fall, we will have a total of 40 hens(all a little over a year old), 30 pullets, 2 cockerels, and 1 rooster.
 Plus we need to get the buck barn built before fall so the girls can have the existing barn to themselves.


----------



## elevan

Getting my TURKEYS!!    Thanks to dbunni!!  We'll be picking them up this week.

That means another pen 

```````````````````````````````````````````````

Now I need to rant!  The people who live behind us decided to terrorize our critters tonight.  The entire goat herd, the horses and the ducks were way out in the field close to the property line when the idiots decided to start shooting off guns    And as you can guess, they all stampeded...and the **T^*&%*&% idiots started laughing about it!    I made it clear that if any of my animals meet harm due to their reckless gunfire (and there are houses just to the other side of the trees that they were firing at) then I would see that charges are brought against them!    The goats and the ducks were almost trampled by the horses.  Goats headed for the barn and ducks hit the pond.  But the horses stayed in the field freaking out    Some people are so stupid!

```````````````````````````````````````````````````

Don't have much to share today...unless you want me to repeat my day yesterday


----------



## elevan

Spent the first half of the day at the doctor...got some labs done and scheduled some more tests.  I'm beginning to feel like one of my critters when we have to guess what's wrong    Ah, well...gotta believe it'll all work out as it should in the end.

```````````````````````````````````````````````````````

Got home and decided that I had enough energy to work on the quail pen.  Worked on the pen most of the evening (until dark) and got everything but the door and roof done    So, now I just have to put the boards onto the roof and figure out a door.  For anyone who builds things all the time you would probably just shake your head to look at me build something    I start with a very vague plan...no drawings...and start building whatever I feel like first.  I have no problem using power tools or swinging a hammer (broke my thumb once though) and don't use a level but things somehow end up level and working out just fine.  

_eta:  I forgot to tell you all about the snakes!!  When I went to get a small board from my lumber pile, I moved another board to reveal a clutch of about a dozen snakes!!  ACK!!  I let out a scream and dropped the boards and ran!  One thing, I can't stand is snakes!_ 

Tomorrow the plan is a drive up to Northern Ohio to my see my DH's best friend to get a new phone for DH...he's horrible with cell phones and we always buy from his best friend even though it's a 2 1/2 hour drive    Then on the way home we'll swing by dbunni's and pick up those turkeys and then back home.  Gonna be another long day away from the farm but hopefully I can finish the quail pen on our return.

Until next time...have a great day on the farm!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Sounds like another good(aside from the doctor's) productive day!


----------



## elevan

It's been a very busy Tuesday around here.

Took a trip about 2 hours north to get a new phone for DH and on the way back stopped by dbunni's house to get a couple of TURKEYS!

Let me just say that I was not prepared for the size of 11 wk old turkeys...they are not small (like I thought).  Soooo....the box that I brought along to bring the turkeys home would not work and dbunni's daughter did not have a box big enough.  What to do?  We rearrange the seating in the car and put one of the boys up front and I sat in the back with a turkey under each arm...for an hour long ride home   My arms and hands were all cramped up by the time we got home.  Upon arrival home the turkeys went into our quarantine pen where they will reside for the next 3 weeks.  We are very pleased with them and I have to thank dbunni again!  

After we got the turkeys settled, I got to work finishing the quail pen.  I managed to complete it (except for some finish work) and get the quail into their permanent home.  No more havahart trap for a home  

By that time it was 8:30p and I realized that we hadn't had dinner...PIZZA TIME!

Tomorrow's plan to is to work on the big coop as long as we don't get the rain that is being projected.

Hope your day was productive as well!


----------



## elevan

I just love going to the barnyard to visit 

This morning DH did the morning feeding of the calf and ducks...so I went out a little late to visit everyone.

When I walked through the gate and said, "How are all my babies this morning?" I was instantly surrounded by 7 goats and and all the chickens    The calf kind of hung back and moo'ed (he scares the goats and didn't want them to run away).  I was in need of a dozen hands instead of just 2, as everyone wanted some love at once.

Checked on the bobs (bob white quail) and they are loving their new pen.  I'm so glad I pushed to get it done last night for them.  I just need to add some sand / DE to their dust pan and find a "basket" that I like for a nest.  I also think I want to give them some greenery to play in...any suggestions?  It'll have to be potted or fake (don't like fake but you do what you have to).

Gonna bring the turkeys out and put them in an outside dog kennel to enjoy the weather for a little while.  Our quarantine pen is in the garage.  I am really surprised at how sweet they are!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

I am going to LOVE this thread  I still remember when Daisy kidded to Miss Diva and Kingston I was SOOOOOO  excited... remember me? LOL I was chanting her on everyday hahahaha


----------



## elevan

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> I am going to LOVE this thread  I still remember when Daisy kidded to Miss Diva and Kingston I was SOOOOOO  excited... remember me? LOL I was chanting her on everyday hahahaha


Haven't seen you post in a while  

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Okay, I have to share this pic with you Emily... I know you raise Pygmies, and therefore have the better idea of if this is a normal udder for 10 months after kidding...
*Rear shot of Minnie(the caramel Pygmy doe)*






We are curious to know what her udder will look like the day after kidding.
If this is shriveled up... YOWZERS!


----------



## elevan

When were her kids taken off of her?  Or was she milked?

eta: Lilly is 8 months post kid.  Dam raised her kid.  We haven't milked her.  And her udder is half that size.
Daisy is 4 months post kid.  Dam raised her kids and we haven't milked her regularly.  Her udder is approximately that size right now.  It was bigger immediately post freshening.


**At 10 months post kid, if she dam raised...she shouldn't be that big.  If she was milked then she's doing very well....continue to milk her for a couple more months


----------



## Livinwright Farm

elevan said:
			
		

> When were her kids taken off of her?  Or was she milked?
> 
> eta: Lilly is 8 months post kid.  Dam raised her kid.  We haven't milked her.  And her udder is half that size.
> Daisy is 4 months post kid.  Dam raised her kids and we haven't milked her regularly.  Her udder is approximately that size right now.  It was bigger immediately post freshening.
> 
> 
> **At 10 months post kid, if she dam raised...she shouldn't be that big.  If she was milked then she's doing very well....continue to milk her for a couple more months


She dam raised all 3 of her triplets, and was not milked by her breeders/owners... at least they said that they hadn't been milking her.


----------



## elevan

Kind of odd that she'd have that much of an udder after 10 months when she dam raised and wasn't milked...

I've heard of kids trying to nurse at 9 months (very rare...usually they'll start kicking them away after 4 months tops...6 months latest), so I suppose if they were still nursing she would have kept the milk up...

She'll likely have a good size udder with her next freshening.  Teats look small but it's kind of hard to tell with the picture.  I would milk her for the next 2 months (if you can get that long out of her) before drying her up for the next kidding.  If you can get a 12 month lactation out of a pygmy, you've got a "keeper" in my opinion


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

elevan said:
			
		

> Dreaming Of Goats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to LOVE this thread  I still remember when Daisy kidded to Miss Diva and Kingston I was SOOOOOO  excited... remember me? LOL I was chanting her on everyday hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen you post in a while
> 
> Welcome aboard!
Click to expand...

Yea, I've kind of gotten involved with the end of the school year (Lots of large projects), hanging out with friends a lot, but now that it's almost summer, I can be on quite a bit


----------



## Livinwright Farm

elevan said:
			
		

> Kind of odd that she'd have that much of an udder after 10 months when she dam raised and wasn't milked...
> 
> I've heard of kids trying to nurse at 9 months (very rare...usually they'll start kicking them away after 4 months tops...6 months latest), so I suppose if they were still nursing she would have kept the milk up...
> 
> She'll likely have a good size udder with her next freshening.  Teats look small but it's kind of hard to tell with the picture.  I would milk her for the next 2 months (if you can get that long out of her) before drying her up for the next kidding.  If you can get a 12 month lactation out of a pygmy, you've got a "keeper" in my opinion


I believe the woman said the kids were taken at around 8 weeks... I will have to ask the woman who took the kids, to know for sure.

The picture is deceptive... I sent you a picture in a message on FB. I reached my uploading capacity here... :/


----------



## elevan

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of odd that she'd have that much of an udder after 10 months when she dam raised and wasn't milked...
> 
> I've heard of kids trying to nurse at 9 months (very rare...usually they'll start kicking them away after 4 months tops...6 months latest), so I suppose if they were still nursing she would have kept the milk up...
> 
> She'll likely have a good size udder with her next freshening.  Teats look small but it's kind of hard to tell with the picture.  I would milk her for the next 2 months (if you can get that long out of her) before drying her up for the next kidding.  If you can get a 12 month lactation out of a pygmy, you've got a "keeper" in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the woman said the kids were taken at around 8 weeks... I will have to ask the woman who took the kids, to know for sure.
> 
> The picture is deceptive... I sent you a picture in a message on FB. I reached my uploading capacity here... :/
Click to expand...

Ok, I see what you mean...it's not as big as it appears in the other shot.  It's still quite a bit bigger than I would expect when she had her kids pulled at 8 wks, with no milking and it's now 10 months past kidding.

I still say milk her for another 2 months, unless you want to dry her off completely 

eta: pygmies will dry off pretty quickly on their own (about 2 months) after their kids are pulled...


----------



## elevan

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreaming Of Goats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to LOVE this thread  I still remember when Daisy kidded to Miss Diva and Kingston I was SOOOOOO  excited... remember me? LOL I was chanting her on everyday hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen you post in a while
> 
> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, I've kind of gotten involved with the end of the school year (Lots of large projects), hanging out with friends a lot, but now that it's almost summer, I can be on quite a bit
Click to expand...

Well...welcome back then!


----------



## elevan

That darn, sneaky, little, broody hen - Cinnamon!!  

We opened the coop to check on her a little while ago to find one of our other hens ON TOP of her laying an egg.  

Now, we haven't been getting any eggs from a couple of hens that lay white eggs in the past week - very unusual...  So I moved the hen that was on top and put her in a different box and checked under Cinnamon - 4 white eggs (she only received 1 fertile white egg).  

I went to check after Lucky left the coop and there was not an egg in the other box...lifted Cinnamon again and now she has 5 WHITE EGGS!!!    The little egg stealer!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

that is funny that she is stealing eggs. I know frustrating for you but it is funny.


----------



## elevan

So much work to do:

I don't think that we're going to get the big coop done in time...I just can't do it myself and it's been a rough time for me lately.  My DH is working odd hours, sometimes all 3 shifts in one week!  So plan B is to put the chicks in a temporary pen in the garage until the coop can be finished.  They are due to arrive next week.

I've been thinking about the turkeys permanent home too...we have an old coop that has sat empty since the mink slaughter.  It would need fortified...but it would probably work.  I've thought about turning it into so many things (not to house animals) because I just couldn't bear to put any in there.  It's time to let the bad memories go and move on.  So I think with some fortification it will become the turkey's new home.

The ducks are gonna need a winter shelter...we've got some time to think on that one.  They are 100% free range during the time the pond is not iced and I won't change that...they live pretty wild. But I want them to have protection in winter.

The buck's barn needs some finish work and we're gonna give them a bigger pasture.

The main goat barn needs reconfigured.  I just don't like the flow of it...we'll see I've got to think some more on that one.

And I need a lean to for the calf.  Right now he's using the llama's stall.  And the llama is none to pleased with the situation.

I wish I could just give the horses away.  I'll make no bones about the fact that they are pains in the rear.

I keep looking at the pot belly pig and seeing dinner...she's my mom's pet though...but she makes me drool  

``````````````````````````````````````````````

I know exactly what type of chicks are coming except for 25 of them.  I ordered a fancy feathered flock variety pack and if certain breeds show up in there, I plan to sell them.  So we'll see what they turn out to be.  I really want a gold crested polish...I miss my Redder Fredder  

````````````````````````````````````````````````

That's enough rambling for today


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

What type of cow do you have? I'm leasing a red and white holstein bull calf.... He's adorable but he'll be dinner after the fair im showing him at...


----------



## elevan

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> What type of cow do you have? I'm leasing a red and white holstein bull calf.... He's adorable but he'll be dinner after the fair im showing him at...


He is a jersey / red angus x.

My DH likes to say that the calf is trying to make us into vegetarians...but he'll be dinner when he grows out.  We plan on grass raising / finishing him...so it'll be a slower process but worth it


----------



## elevan

I am truly surprised at the sweetness of turkeys.  I've always eaten them but never raised them before.  At first they were scared of us but that wore off very quickly.  We take them everyday from their quarantine pen in the garage to their exercise pen in the front yard. They come right to us now to leave their pen and "joyfully" talk to us    Turkeys will definitely become a regular part of our farm!

Gave the calf his booster vaccinations today.  He thought my son poked him and turn and gave him the dirtiest look a calf can give while slinging my son with milk from the bucket    I, of course, thought this was funny so when I went to give the second shot I told my boy to switch sides with me.  Calf did the same thing  

I suspect that our broody hen has added at least another egg to her clutch today.  I didn't lift her to check but I know that Lucky went into the coop to lay an egg and there is not one to be found for her.  I can only imagine how many eggs will be under that hen by the time she's done.

Speaking of chickens, our MASSIVE CHICKEN OVERLOAD arrives this week!  We've decided to go with plan B and brood them in the garage giving us more time to finish the big coop.  I'm so excited.  I love our chickens, which I guess is why I decided to go overboard with getting more    I didn't expect a hen to go broody though and add to the mix.  What a bonus if Cinnamon is able to hatch out all 8 chicken eggs (plus the 4 duck eggs which were in an incubator for a week first).

Cinnamon's eggs that she is setting could be an interesting bunch.  The hens the eggs came from are a mixed bunch.  There are 2 roosters, a silkie and a mixed roo.  Hens are polish, cochin, lakenvelder, brahma and barred rock.


----------



## elevan

Went out this morning to find Lilly in RAGING HEAT    Time for a match.

We decided to pair Lilly up with Snickers (a first time breeder).  Unfortunately Snickers did the deed twice and was done.  They were both done as a matter of fact.  We know that both times were good contacts, but I'm concerned that he only wanted to do it twice.  If she doesn't take we'll try him next month with her.  If not then, we'll try him with another doe.  He's young, 7 months.

Here's the match up:







Lilly:


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

I <3 Snickers!!!!!!! (That name is partial to me since my goats kid (RIP) was named Snickers too...........


----------



## elevan

I named him Snickers because he reminded me of the candy bar...colors: caramel, nougat, chocolate AND he's super sweet  

I was really sorry to hear about your doeling DoG


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

I'm sorry about it too..... The name fitted her perfectly because she was brown and he mom's full name is Almond Joy, and her grandmother Lil' Debbie  The goats at  the farm have ggreat names, LOL


----------



## ksalvagno

It only takes one time for the girls to get pregnant.   I know we like to see a certain amount of breedings but honestly, it doesn't have to happen that way. I have had pregnancies result from some of the stupidest breedings with alpacas that I would have sworn shouldn't have taken.

I would love to get turkeys someday. I will probably only get the broad breasted so that they are gone in the winter. But all that has to wait until the alpacas are gone. I have no room to put any other animals.


----------



## elevan

Oh, I know it only takes one time.  It's just that since it's his first breeding I wanted to see a little more from him.  I couldn't leave them together, so we'll have to wait and see if she comes back into heat next month.

He was so unlike Speedy who is a voracious breeder  :/


----------



## Snowhunter

You should get some purty bebies in 5 months Emily!!  

As for dirty calf looks...   Sounds like he was NOT amused with yall in the least


----------



## elevan

Snowhunter said:
			
		

> As for dirty calf looks...   Sounds like he was NOT amused with yall in the least


The best part was he thought my son did it!!  

But he's not going to be happy with me in a few days...I'll be banding him


----------



## elevan

I just tagged a bunch of photos to Honaker Farm on Facebook

eta: sometimes Facebook is a PITA...

I've linked my animal albums on my personal FB page.

Chickens! 
Goats! 
Cows! 
Horses! 
Llama!
Pigs!


----------



## elevan

We definitely decided that we're gonna make the old coop into our turkey roost.  Problem we faced before beginning is that there are weeds (primarily giant ragweed) in the run that are as tall as me!  So we decided today to put the bucks in the run to clean it up    They were pleased as can be and are happily feasting.  I figure by tomorrow they will have done a better job that any weed wacker could have done.

It's been a rainy day here so not a lot of work is getting done...hence the idea of sending the goats in to work   It's not like we need any more rain, we still haven't completely dried out from the wet spring weather.

I've been working on my writing today.  The cook book is progressing and I'm already getting inquiries from friends and family who want to buy it when it's done...boy that makes me feel great!  But of course they've all had the food and have begged for recipes before (which I held out on)  
The early readers are done and have been declared a success by my boys and my nephews...they haven't been published yet...but since I'm self publishing it's just a matter of me getting it done.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Sounds good!!!! Please show pictures when your done with the coop!!!!


----------



## elevan

We've been having a problem with missing eggs lately.  We've got one broody so we know she's not laying, obviously.  Our Silver Lakenvelder is laying with the broody and the broody is stealing the eggs so we know where those are but can't use them.  Our RIR's eggs are not being found, yet.  And we've suspected for a while that the Hamburg hen has been laying somewhere in the hay / feed room.

Well we found the Hamburg's nest today!  Susie disappeared as soon as I opened the coop.  I looked all over the barn including the hay room but couldn't find her.  I was searching the goat's area when I heard her clucking...followed the sound and found her sitting on a nest of at least a dozen eggs in an area of the hay room that I couldn't get to (too small of a space).

Got my youngest boy and lifted him into the spot and he started handing out the eggs.

Here they are - 2 dozen eggs!






They'll be cleaned and boiled and fed to the pig and dogs *sigh*

Now we just need to find the RIR's hidey hole.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Oh my word! what was she trying to save them for? Christmas?!?  Wow!  Our hens that "escape" the fenced area are not so secretive of where they lay. It is 1 of 2 places: 1) behind our old snowblower right up next to the foundtion for our house... or 2) in the base of the brush pile.

Now, if only we could get them all laying again... and seperate the girls that are evil(ones that deliberately seek out hens that are laying, and immediately start pecking the newly laid egg :/ )


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Oh my word! what was she trying to save them for? Christmas?!?  Wow!  Our hens that "escape" the fenced area are not so secretive of where they lay. It is 1 of 2 places: 1) behind our old snowblower right up next to the foundtion for our house... or 2) in the base of the brush pile.
> 
> Now, if only we could get them all laying again... and seperate the girls that are evil(ones that deliberately seek out hens that are laying, and immediately start pecking the newly laid egg :/ )


Put some golf balls in the egg boxes, it really did help stop my egg eatters.


----------



## terrilhb

Wow that is alot of eggs. I just found your journal. I read the whole 6 pages. I loved it. Wow you stay busy. Where do you find all your energy? I am so sorry about all of your losses. Sending hugs.  Please keep up with this. I love reading it. Thanks.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my word! what was she trying to save them for? Christmas?!?  Wow!  Our hens that "escape" the fenced area are not so secretive of where they lay. It is 1 of 2 places: 1) behind our old snowblower right up next to the foundtion for our house... or 2) in the base of the brush pile.
> 
> Now, if only we could get them all laying again... and seperate the girls that are evil(ones that deliberately seek out hens that are laying, and immediately start pecking the newly laid egg :/ )
> 
> 
> 
> Put some golf balls in the egg boxes, it really did help stop my egg eatters.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip! I always find golfballs laying around in my area, I will have to wash a couple up and put them in all the typical laying areas(one of which is an ultra fine wood shavings filled tire  )


----------



## GOATBOOTS

> I've been working on my writing today.  The cook book is progressing and I'm already getting inquiries from friends and family who want to buy it when it's done...boy that makes me feel great!  But of course they've all had the food and have begged for recipes before (which I held out on)
> The early readers are done and have been declared a success by my boys and my nephews...they haven't been published yet...but since I'm self publishing it's just a matter of me getting it done.


Keep us posted on your progress.  I would be interested in buying one of your recipe books when it's done.


----------



## elevan

terrilhb said:
			
		

> Wow that is alot of eggs. I just found your journal. I read the whole 6 pages. I loved it. Wow you stay busy. Where do you find all your energy? I am so sorry about all of your losses. Sending hugs.  Please keep up with this. I love reading it. Thanks.


Energy?? What energy!?  I feel like I'm working on auto pilot most of the time 

My job is my kids and my farm so I guess I go overboard at times 

Thanks for the hugs.


----------



## elevan

GOATBOOTS said:
			
		

> I've been working on my writing today.  The cook book is progressing and I'm already getting inquiries from friends and family who want to buy it when it's done...boy that makes me feel great!  But of course they've all had the food and have begged for recipes before (which I held out on)
> The early readers are done and have been declared a success by my boys and my nephews...they haven't been published yet...but since I'm self publishing it's just a matter of me getting it done.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us posted on your progress.  I would be interested in buying one of your recipe books when it's done.
Click to expand...

Thank you!  I'll definitely keep everyone posted.


----------



## Snowhunter

thas a lotta egggggs!!! 

One of my girls lays em in am open feed bag w/old shavings in it 


Can't wait for the cookbook to be done!!


----------



## elevan

MASSIVE CHICK OVERLOAD HAS ARRIVED!!!

Without email from the hatchery...without phone call from the post office  

I left for my gall bladder scan around 11:30 this morning leaving my boys with the babysitter at home.  We're half way to the clinic when the babysitter calls saying, "What am I supposed to do with these?"

"With what?" I asked

"CHICKENS!!!" said the babysitter.

"Just leave them in their carrier box until I get home.  They will be fine, I promise!"  

My babysitter was in a panic!  

Well the scan took 2 hours and I was gone for about 5 hours total.  Got home and checked in the chickies  

You can view pictures of them here ...the single chick pics are them 

We do have one little girl with a problem.  Her leg is either broken or deformed    We originally put her into the brooder with the rest and every time she moved she was swarmed by the other chicks who would try to peck her leg off (it sticks out to the side).  My DH swooped in and picked her up and declared she was coming in the house (from the garage)!!!  This is the man who originally told me that the chickens were all mine and that he wanted nothing to do with them!  Haha!  I turned him into a chicken lover.

Here is Clint's Precious:














He originally was calling her Hoppy...but it quickly changed to Precious  

Her cage is in the bathroom...he went in there to take a shower a half hour ago and instead has been cuddling with Precious!    He's a big ole softy!

I'm not sure if there's anything that I can do about Precious' leg...I'll call the vet tomorrow and see what they suggest.  My mom has started calling me Doolittle! lol!  If anyone has any suggestions please let me know.  Her one leg sticks out to the side and she sorta does a butt hop to get around.  She's eating and drinking.  And resting with a stuffed duck (she sleeps under it's wing).

````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

We finished turning our old coop into a turkey roost this evening.  It's an old playskool playhouse    Turkeys no longer have to live in a dog crate in the garage!  

Tomorrow's plan is to work on the big coop.


----------



## Snowhunter

Does her leg just stick out? Like she's got a super wide stance? 

And she is just precious


----------



## elevan

Snowhunter said:
			
		

> Does her leg just stick out? Like she's got a super wide stance?
> 
> And she is just precious


No, it's more like it goes off (bent) at a right angle.  Outward away from her body.


----------



## elevan

Here's a pic that shows what her leg is doing:


----------



## Snowhunter

Poor girl... does it stay like that? Like its locked in place? 

If its flimsy, you could try a qtip and medical tape and sorta splint it. If its locked in place, theres not much to do... I had a chick with both legs like that, a week later, still no improvement so I had to cull her


----------



## elevan

Snowhunter said:
			
		

> Poor girl... does it stay like that? Like its locked in place?
> 
> If its flimsy, you could try a qtip and medical tape and sorta splint it. If its locked in place, theres not much to do... I had a chick with both legs like that, a week later, still no improvement so I had to cull her


It seems to be locked in place 

My DH and I discussed it and if she survives we'll build a small coop for her with a run and find her a suitable pen mate and allow her to live a spoiled life.


----------



## Snowhunter

elevan said:
			
		

> It seems to be locked in place
> 
> My DH and I discussed it and if she survives we'll build a small coop for her with a run and find her a suitable pen mate and allow her to live a spoiled life.


Awwww well, with one good leg, I see a bright future for her bein spoiled with yall   

Congrats on all the chickies!!!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

With your care she'll probably do just fine! There was once a turkey in my neighborhood with one broken leg... he/she hopped around quite awhile, but then suddenly all of the turkeys disappeared!!!!


----------



## elevan

I've called the vet and the one that majored in poultry science (there are 4 vets at the clinic) is out today.  Left a message for her to call me about the problem tomorrow.  I can't justify a vet visit for a chick and they understand that.  I love that they are willing to consult over the phone.

I've looked into hobbles made of bandaids and I just don't think that will work (told vet's office that too).  Doing this would pull the top of the leg into an unnatural position and the foot would not sit right  :/

She is still getting around by doing her "butt hop" today.  Eating and drinking normal.  DH is still spoiling her   I'm hopeful that she will continue to thrive despite her leg issue.

I went back and did a recount before calling the hatchery and turns out she is an "extra" chick.  I ordered 46 and received 47.  So I decided not to call them about her as I'm sure someone just wanted to give her a shot at living.


----------



## elevan

Spent most of today working on the big coop.  Flooring is done.  Walls / windows are done.  Need to install the door and put on the roof.  We'll be doing those things tomorrow.

After that it's on to the interior.  We'll be splitting off a section to brood the chicks in so that they can meet the other chickens through the fence.  Need to install a feed closet and nest boxes and roosts.

The great thing about this coop is that it's made with 80% recycled materials.  I've had to buy very little.  Our friends / fans on Facebook have been great with helping us find materials...lumber, hardware cloth (I got 400 feet of 36" high 1/4" hardware cloth for $40!), windows, door, roof panels.  We love our friends / fans on Facebook!

I'll post pictures when the coop is complete.

Funny note while working on the coop today: We had a furry "helper".  The calf has decided that he LOVES tools.  We constantly had to shoo him away from the table saw because he was absolutely fascinated by it.  Then DH picks up a hammer and the calf just had to check that out too.  So DH is hammering and I'm holding back the calf    Then we get out the drill, which of course the calf needed to inspect.  DH was working on the floor while I was cutting hardware cloth.  I looked up when DH started laughing to see the calf covering DH's head in kisses!!  DH had to keep pushing the calf away from the drill so the calf decided that DH needed a bath, I guess  

````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

That darn calf was being so crazy today beyond the tool inspections.  Most of the goats have gotten used to him...all except Rocky (wether).  Rocky is very afraid of the calf.  So, today any time that Rocky was within 10 feet of T-Bone (calf) starting hopping (literally) and Rocky would run away.  Then the goats were all out sunning themselves in the field.  T-Bone decides it'll be fun to run through the goat herd!  They took off running in all different directions and T-Bone just stands there with a big grin on his face...yep, I swear that calf was grinning ear to ear!  

`````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

The chicks are CRAZY! Who knew that watching 46 chicks run around would be so entertaining! 

DH swears they look like little mice zooming around!  They are super fast.  These aren't the first chicks that I've brooded but golly, I don't remember them being that fast before  :/

Precious is still doing very well. It's weird to watch her get around though.  She kind of lifts herself up with the good leg and does a butt hop to propel herself forward while holding her wings out to the side for balance.  Getting a drink or some food requires leaning on something for extra balance.  It's obvious that she WANTS to live, so I feel obligated to give her that chance and besides DH is in love with her already...guess I've got some competition!  

`````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

The turkeys got to explore their run today for the first time.  When I opened the coop this morning it was about an hour before Henny came out to explore and probably another hour before Tom came out too.
They really seemed to enjoy it and I was happy that they don't have to be cramped in a dog crate anymore.

Henny stepped on something today to cut one of her toes.  I'm not sure what / how she did it.  :/  But by the end of the day she seemed to be doing fine with out us having to do anything for the toe.

````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

When we let the chickens out of the coop this morning, Susie ran straight to where her nest was (the big one we found yesterday and removed) and immediately started screaming! Yep, she was screaming her fool head off.  Then came running out and looked at me like she was ticked off something fierce...you know...the super stinkeye!    I went and got some golf balls and put them in a nest box and put her in it and she happily laid her egg!  Yay! We're getting back on track with her.

Next up was Lucky...the hen who has been laying in the broody hen's box.  It took us an hour but every time she got in with Cinnamon we too her out and put her into the next box.  She finally laid her egg and we collected it right away.  So that's 2 for 2!

Then we heard a hen song from the barn but thought it must be our cochin who lays her eggs religiously behind a specific gate.  WRONG!  It was our RIR...the other hen who is hiding eggs!!!  UGH! We missed the opportunity to follow her and find her hidden nest.  We haven't gotten an egg from her in about 2 weeks...and she is an everyday layer...gotta find that nest!

The cochin's egg today was very weak and odd shaped.  Poor girl is so sporadic with egg issues.  She lays maybe 4 eggs a week and 2 are usually usable.  I think it's probably a result of the trials she's had in her young life so far.  She'll be 1 yr old at the end of August.  Several months back she was attacked by our rooster and had the back of her neck slit open by him.  (He went to freezer camp after that).  Shortly after she healed completely from that she was stepped on by the mini-horse.  Ended up with a seriously bloody nose.  She's a sweet girl unless she thinks your finger is a worm then watch out!

````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

Well that was our day here at the farm.  Hope your day was as productive!


----------



## elevan

Today is the 2 year anniversary of the loss of my dad to cancer.  And I think he decided to play a joke on me...

We were working on the big coop's door and had just positioned it into place when it started downpouring!  I left DH to hold the door while I scrambled to get power tools under cover.  Came back to help DH apply braces to the door so we could scramble for cover ourselves...even though we were already soaked.  Just screwed in the last screw and it stopped raining...just like that.  And then the Bob white quails started yelling "Jack---! Jack---! Jack---!"  I just looked up and yelled, "Dad, is this one of your jokes!?!"

Guess, I can laugh about it right now but I was darn mad when it happened!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

hahaha LOL Nice story!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like everyone is doing well and things are moving right along.


----------



## elevan

No work is scheduled on the farm today other than normal feeding chores.  I'll be celebrating 14 years of marriage with my DH today (anniversary was a few days ago) and we've declared a work free day    Dinner and a movie out later!

Our farm is experiencing both joy AND sorrow today, however.
One of our hatchery chicks died this morning.  We don't know why, but things do, of course, happen that way sometimes   Our boys said a goodbye and we quietly buried the little one in the yard.
On the joyous side our eggs under the broody hen have begun to hatch with one dry, fluffy chick so far.  There are many eggs zipped and we should have a good hatch  

We'll post pics of our broody and her brood as soon as hatching is complete and we're able.

Oh, on another note - I think it is absolutely amazing that so many are reading this thread.  Thank you! I do encourage you to participate with questions and / or comments - I'd love to hear from you 

Until next time...


----------



## Bimpnottin

Enjoy your work-free day and a date (gasp) with your husband.  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## elevan

Thank you Bimpnottin!

Quick update on the broody's chicks:
We now have 2 fluffy, dry chicks with 2 additional chicks half out of the shell.
Cinnamon has them all sort of compartmentalized...half hatched under her breast, still in eggs under the rear half of her body and fluffy chicks under one wing.  I think she's gonna be a great mama hen!
She let me check out one of the fluffy chicks and it is all black with a single white dot on it's head - too cute!!


----------



## elevan

Getting ready to go out soon on my date...

But, here's another quick broody update:
We now have 4 fluffy chicks and 2 in the batter's box halfway out of the shell  
One of the chicks is all black with a single white dot on the top of it's head.
They are barnyard mix...with the possibility of some being fathered by a silkie roo  
She had 8 chicken eggs and 4 duck eggs (which were in the incubator for a while first)...so far we're looking at a good hatch imo  

Next update will be later when I get home.  We're planning on moving them to a new box...She has them in a higher nest box right now and I'm concerned about chicks falling...

until later this evening....

*eta: Pictures are added on post #83 (next page) of Cinnamon's hatch!*


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

How's the chick with the leg problem?


----------



## elevan

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> How's the chick with the leg problem?


Precious is doing great!  She's my DH's baby   He takes her out of her cage for exercise everyday.  She's eating well and I think she's gonna be a great pet chicken.


----------



## elevan

Pictures of Cinnamon's chicks:

I believe that this chick was father by a silkie roo  






This was the first hatched chick and the most curious





5 of the chicks look like this one





The hatch rate was 7 of 8 chicken eggs  
The egg that didn't hatch wasn't even fertile, so you could actually say we had a 100% rate on our fertile eggs.

The duck eggs haven't hatched despite being in the incubator for a week prior to going under her.  Friend says that they are muscovy so it make take a couple more days...we'll see...


----------



## theawesomefowl

Gosh, do you have a Silkie roo named Cinnamon too? Or was that the hen?


----------



## elevan

theawesomefowl said:
			
		

> Gosh, do you have a Silkie roo named Cinnamon too? Or was that the hen?


The hen is Cinnamon.  The eggs came from a friend and her second roo is a silkie...not sure what his name is...


----------



## elevan

elevan said:
			
		

> Dreaming Of Goats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the chick with the leg problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Precious is doing great!  She's my DH's baby   He takes her out of her cage for exercise everyday.  She's eating well and I think she's gonna be a great pet chicken.
Click to expand...

SHE JUST PASSED AWAY!!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

elevan said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreaming Of Goats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the chick with the leg problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Precious is doing great!  She's my DH's baby   He takes her out of her cage for exercise everyday.  She's eating well and I think she's gonna be a great pet chicken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SHE JUST PASSED AWAY!!!
Click to expand...

Oh that is very sad!!!  Tell your husband is ok to cry.  For the record, I am living proof.  Grown men can cry.  It only takes a day or two to become really attached.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precious is doing great!  She's my DH's baby   He takes her out of her cage for exercise everyday.  She's eating well and I think she's gonna be a great pet chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> SHE JUST PASSED AWAY!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that is very sad!!!  Tell your husband is ok to cry.  For the record, I am living proof.  Grown men can cry.  It only takes a day or two to become really attached.
Click to expand...

x2....  Do you know why she passed away?


----------



## elevan

Thank you ThreeBoysChicks.  DH became so attached to her very quickly.

And thank you D.o.G.  She was doing great when we left for our date.  We were only gone about 4 hours or so and she was really quiet when we got back.  DH thought she'd just worn herself out that day and wanted to sleep (she was sleeping at that time).  And then he went to check on her before bed and came in to tell me that he didn't think she'd make it through the night...that she seemed "flat" to him.  I checked on her a half hour later and she was gone 

DH loves all the chickens (they are his girls) despite the fact that when I first got chickens he wanted nothing to do with them (fear of birds).  We have a "million" little chicks to help him with his grief.  I just hate not knowing what happened... :/


----------



## jodief100

My sympathies.  It is hard when you loose any of them but so much worse for the special ones.  

Since she had a leg deformity it is possible she had some internal issues as well.  Her short life was a very good one.  Take solace in that.


----------



## elevan

Thank you Jodie.

Precious lived the life of a chicken princess for her very short life.


----------



## elevan

The plan this morning was to take Cinnamon's chicks and brood them ourselves so that she would continue to set on those four duck eggs.

Well she decided that she had different plans.  When we got to the coop she already had the chicks out of the nest pecking around and meeting the other chickens.

The duck eggs were very cold...   Ah, well - lesson learned - don't mix egg types under the hen.  There was also another chicken egg in the nest...odd.  We counted the chicks again...6.  Well yesterday was a sort of rush and I just went with there were 7 brown eggs and since they were "no more brown eggs in the nest" she has 7 chicks.  :/  Wrong...she must have had that brown egg tucked into a wing or something.

We removed the eggs for disposal since it was obvious she wasn't going back to them.  DH decided to crack the chicken egg to check it and it was a mostly formed chick   One of the duck eggs had started to pip before she abandoned it (shell was dented outward in a vee), if only we'd had a few more days of her sitting on them  

Anyway, Cinnamon is being a great mama hen.  Teaching her chicks about getting water and finding food.  Tucking everyone into her wings when it's needed.  It's kind of funny to see a little chick face sticking out from under her armpit and another poking out from under her butt!  

eta:
It's not a great photo but here is Cinnamon and her chicks


----------



## elevan

I've always been mildly worried about the cats and the chickens.  Our tom cats will cross the field heading out to hunt.  Usually our llama will keep an eye on them, but this morning he wasn't outside yet.

I had just let the chickens out of the coop when I noticed Papa Kitty crossing the field fairly close to them.  I just watched for a minute when I noticed that Susie (Hamburg hen) one of our smaller girls had just noticed him.  She watched him for a few seconds and then took off running...AT him.  Papa Kitty took one look at her charging at him and took off running!  What a sight - that little hen chasing a cat bigger than her!  

`````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

Unless something super exciting happens I won't be updating the journal for a few days.  I'm battling a summer cold and feeling miserable, so DH is going to be doing chores for me.  The friend who gave us the fertile eggs for Cinnamon to hatch is coming to visit tomorrow...I think I'm going to send her home with the single yellow chick with the feathery legs.  She likes feathery legs and that chick doesn't seem to be learning from Cinnamon as well as the others.  And on Tuesday I've got some more medical testing to be done.  I'll update you again later in the week.


----------



## elevan

Went out to let the chickens and turkeys out of their coops this morning prior to going in for my medical testing...and when I opened the chicken coop, Cinnamon charged out first with her chicks hot on her heels  :/  Given that the cats frequently cross through the field, I did not want those chicks out and about...so I rounded them up and back into the coop they went.

Then it was off to the clinic for testing...which thankfully I don't remember any of (was out like a light)   I'll get the official results next week. All the recovery nurse would tell me was that the dr believes he found the cause of the pain I've been having.

And then it was time for FOOD!!!!!!!!!!  I hadn't eaten in 36+ hours and was starved!!  

Came home and rested a little while then it was out to check on the critters.

Look at what I found:




Maggie is such a PRINCESS! She thinks she must lay on or in something...never should she be forced to lay on the ground!  





Jerry was being lazy...laying down and munching while keeping an eye on the goats.

I decided to grab a pail and take a walk around the perimeter fence and look for raspberries.  Walked around 3 acres and came back with 5 (FIVE) raspberries!!  :/  I think the goats must have ate all the bushes (yummy for them) because there were definitely more bushes last year.  They are (so far) leaving the blackberry bushes alone and I saw plenty of berries that will be ready soon     Found some wild asparagus too!  We've made a pretty good effort to protect the elderberry bushes from the goats and as long as I can beat the birds and my youngest boy I should be able to get those soon as well.  My youngest boy just loves elderberries (raw) and always ends up with black hands and face from them  

I decided to clean out the coop next...opened the door and walked to the barn to get a shovel and broom...came back and had to chase the calf out!


``````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

Though the day is not yet over it has been a trying day in more ways than I can say on here.  I want to thank everyone who posted their support when I posted my rant the other day.  I also want to thank everyone who follows this journal and those who choose to participate are especially dear to me.  Thank you all.

I feel that I need to say that I love this forum and the great group of members that it has.  There is such a diversity of people and farm management styles that we can all learn from.  Everyone's experience brings something to the table whether they are new to their animals or have the experience of a lifetime with them.  The ability to debate topics in a civilized manner greatly increases my knowledge and everyone else's as well.  I am always open to try new things or new animals and am one of those types of people who needs to know the what and why of almost everything.  I have a great large livestock vet clinic who has 4 vets on staff...one of which raises goats himself and one who majored in poultry science.  I feel blessed in that.  Many of my "opinions" come from discussions that I have had with those vets and / or my own experience.  Life on everyone's farm is different though some fundamentals may be the same.  _I am an expert of nothing and a student of everything._  If you learned something new from me today that's awesome because I know that I've learned something new from one of you as well.


----------



## ksalvagno

That goat is too funny. The alpacas are enjoying the nice sun just like your llama. Cute little chicks too. Almost makes me want to have a rooster and hatch out some of my own chicks, almost. 

I hope you get all the answers you hope on your medical problem. I hate going to doctors more than I have to. My biggest problem is that I have to travel a distance to get to the doctor. Then all that waiting around to be served. I keep thinking that my time is just as important as the doctors time.

I hope your cold gets better quick.


----------



## elevan

I banded our bull calf this morning.  Really it's no different than banding a goat.  My calf is approximately 60 days old.  I would have done this task sooner but he started out life not so well.

Decided to go about this in the same fashion we do our dwarf goats...DH put calf in a headlock and I grabbed the sack, making sure both testicles were pulled down and place the bander and released.  What I didn't expect was the calf to shoot out of DH's arms and go running across the field with the bander flopping against his leg  lau  roll  tongue  Chased him down and it was just the bander caught on his testicles just below the band.  Band was firmly and properly in place.  Boy was he not happy with me.

He's doing great though.  Occasionally does a little "kick out" because he feels tight back there.

This afternoon he wandered over to me to "say hello" - I guess he forgives me for this morning  

```````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
Today was about getting little stuff down.
Checked off my To Do list was:
Install wall feeder in Turkey Coop
Replace main gate latch and buck barn latch
Install permanent latch on quail pen
Replace and install fly catchers / traps

```````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

We had a visit from our neighbor to let us know that one of our goats was in their yard...what?!!  Run over there and it was Snickers...just happily munching on her weeds.  She said she was more than happy to let him weed for her but didn't want him to get hurt.  Silly boy found a spot he could slip under the fence and decided the weeds were better on the other side.  Speedy was screaming his fool head off when he realized that Snickers was next door    So we put up a temporary fence in the back yard where we want some more weeding done and let the boys have at it.

The chickens, ducks and horses got a great treat this evening since we had watermelon...they LOVE watermelon rinds...especially our chicken, Miss Flufferbottom.

Speaking of chicken treats - I finally have a chicken (or in this case 2) who like to eat ants!  Yay!!  Noticed Blue and Miss Frizz, our EE and EE/Frizzle, on one of the large ant hills in the field just decimating it    Go girls, there are plenty more!!


Here's some video of Cinnamon and her chicks 

A video of our other chicks  - sorry about the poor quality.  The chicks were also a little freaked out by the camera  

DH has a seriously awful work schedule for the next week...don't know how we're gonna find the time to work on the big coop    All of those chicks are starting to test their wings and wanna practice flying...or as it is now - zooming around the temporary brooder.  I want to get them brooding in the big coop before they really start trying to fly.  Sometimes I wish I could just wave a magic wand and get everything done  

`````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Cinnamon is ADORABLE!!! Except she freaked out all the chicks when she flapped her wings


----------



## elevan

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> Cinnamon is ADORABLE!!! Except she freaked out all the chicks when she flapped her wings


She does that ALL the time.  She's either freaking them out like that or she'll half burying them in litter when she's showing them how to scratch


----------



## elevan

Ok, I've really learned my lesson about wearing flip flops in the barn yard today...
First I'm visiting with the goats and while I'm standing there petting our wether, Rocky...he starts to pee - ON MY FOOT!!!
Then after I wash the flip flops and my foot, I go out to feed T-Bone (calf) his milk bucket...he comes up and steps on my foot and he had apparently just stepped in poo!!!
Same foot both times  
DH thought this was hilarious...me? Not so much...

`````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

Not much to tell today, so here's some pictures I took while visiting the critters today:

I call these 2, The Little Girls...our Frizzle/EE and EE:














The turkeys are getting antsy and want to free range.  They really don't think their run is big enough when they can see that awesome field out there 
I'm keeping them in the coop / run for 2 weeks so that *hopefully* they will know where home is and return at night without us having to hunt them down to put them to bed.


















Susie, our Hamburg hen, is still working on the watermelon rinds from yesterday:










Miss Flufferbottom (or Fluffy) is such a big sweetheart   She's the only one of the girls that allows the boys to pick her up.  She follows you around everywhere.  But she's having some serious issues getting her eggs under control.  I've had thin shells, hairline cracks, odd shapes, tiny and huge eggs from this girl.  She's a pet, so I'd never cull her.  I'm hoping she works it out.  Poor girl has had a rough time.  First the rooster that we had ripped her neck open.  The the mini horse stepped on her.  She seems to recover from one thing only to have something else happen.  So, I'm hoping that it's stress that's affecting her eggs.
Here she is:






The goats playing on Jerry, the llama:





Diva and Kingston:














I have such a hard time getting a good face shot of Diva.  This one's not bad but it doesn't show her full beauty.
Here's Diva leading the way with Kingston right behind:






Hope you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## elevan

My day in smilies:







 

 





 

 









 



Well.......not exactly that, but close  

````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

First thing I do every morning really doesn't change...run out to let the turkeys and the chickens out of their respective coops.
This morning the ducks were hanging out around the chicken coop (they sleep outside at night) and Cinnamon (brood hen) decided to come out the coop with her chicks in tow.  Every thing was fine until one of the ducks decided to find out what the chicks were and came closer for a better look.  She craned her head toward one of the chicks and 

  Cinnamon was all over her!  Poor duck didn't know what hit her or what to do.  Cinnamon finally calmed down, ducks went about their business and Cinnamon took her chicks back into the coop.

About that time it started to rain, so I ran into the house.  Up next, start the laundry.  Then out to the garage to feed and check on our hatchery chicks.  They are doing quite well but have started "scratching" and are throwing shavings into their water.  I got a cement block and put the waterer on it...of course that's too high for them so I made them steps with bricks.  They loved it.  I always add "enrichment" items to my brooders but it's usually small tree limbs...guess a homemade "water tower" works too 

Came out of the garage just in time to see one of the female cats sneaking into the plants around the small "garden pond".  I thought she had a rat until I heard it meow.  Well Lips (this cat's name) wasn't pregnant and those weren't her babies...Mama Kitty just had a litter last night.  Went after lips and found that she had stolen Mama Kitty's litter and took the one into the planting, one was under a bench and the other 2 were just outside the cat house where Mama Kitty had had them.  Now, let me tell you that Lips in a PITA type of cat.  She's had multiple litters and manages to kill or abandon every single one of them.  She's just a really stupid cat.  She moved a litter that she had a month ago and abandoned them...by the time we found them they were dead.  Under no circumstances do we want Lips trying to steal and raise Mama's babies.  Gathered them up and put them back in the cat house...put Mama in there too and hopefully all remains well.

I dewormed the calf with Safeguard and also gave him a bolus of copper.  Since he's drinking a bucket of milk, I just added it to the milk and it was easy peasy.

About 8:00pm I got the idea to try the turkeys out on free ranging since it was so close to turn in time.  DH and I kept with them just in case anything went amiss.  Sure enough the tom turkey decided to charge after our 2 EE chickens...he walked right by all the others but decided he didn't like these 2 little gals.  That's not going to work.  We'll try again tomorrow night allowing them to go into the buck's field instead.

Cinnamon brought the chicks out for about 15 minutes before bed.  Those chicks are doing so well.  I'm really proud of Cinnamon for being such a young hen.

Our EE girls are a little crazy.  I'm almost afraid that the one is actually a roo    that would be Blue...I really hope not but the comb is very pronounced and the legs are nice and thick.  The other is a frizzle mix and she is a spaz...(spastic).  She won't go anywhere without Blue.  If Blue gets out of Miss Frizz's sight she runs in circles and screams.  When they tuck themselves in to roost at night Miss Frizz tries to sleep UNDER Blue on the roost.  I sure hope she outgrows her spastic tendencies....  

Goldie (goat) is spending a lot of time with Rocky (wether) in the barn lately.  We're almost positive that she is pregnant.  She was bred for a 9/2 kidding date.  She never came back into heat and we would have known...she's a VERY vocal girl when in heat   Plus the fact that she's being lazy and Rocky being by her side constantly are good indicators.  Rocky seems to be our midwife.  He becomes the best buddy of who ever is pregnant...he's such a sweetie    Gave everybody a quick once over.  Gonna have to make time this week to do some hoof trimming.

Then it was off to the garage again to check on the little chicks for the last time of the day.  They are doing great...it's a shame that we lost 3 of them.  But, from everything that I hear and read most people expect a 25% loss and therefore account for that in what they order.  So 3 losses out of 47 is pretty fair imo.  I don't like to lose anyone but I know it cannot be avoided...life and death go hand in hand after all.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## elevan

Days not quite over yet...but I'm beat!  One of those days when I really have no energy  

I did go out a couple of hours ago and hand shear 1/2 the llama...not a pretty job let me tell you that.  He is not a pet, but a guard and as such doesn't get a whole lot of interaction from us.  I don't have sheep so buying a pair of shears for just 1 llama is an unjustified expense.  Scissors do the job but it's slow going and as I said not pretty.
Last time I attempted this task it was a kick to the calf muscle and a knee to the groin for me from him.  Things went quite a bit better this time around.  He was not happy about being tied though!  By the time I got 1/2 of a barrel cut clipped it was either come back to it another day or lose the barn wall.  I chose to come back to it another day     He definitely seems a little happier now.  Poor boy...wearing a heavy winter coat in this weather is awful.

Time to go feed the calf and let the broody hen out with her chicks for a couple of hours  

eta: I thought you all might enjoy this chicken moment.  

Every night I go out to feed the calf.  Then sit and visit the goats for a while.  At 8:30 I open the coop door since some of my girls and of course the broody and her chicks like to use it to go in.  Our "pop" door is actually a high window to keep the goats out   Anyway, some of the girls start going to bed around 8:30 and the rest trickle in over the next half hour.  Tonight our "little girls" the EE and EE/Frizzle went in first.  Then the broody & chicks...followed by most everyone else.  The only hen I was waiting on was Lucky...then the EE/Frizzle fell off the roost right in front of the broody!!  Well as you can imagine the broody gave her a what for and chased her out of the coop.  

This particular girl (EE/Frizzle) is what I call a spaz...she's very nervous (spastic) and is heavily bonded to the EE...she won't go anywhere or do anything without her buddy.  So she sort of runs around in a circle screaming her head off and generally freaking out...not wanting to go back into the coop.  So Blue (the EE) gets off the roost and goes outside...calms the frizzle down and leads her back inside to roost    Isn't chicken love grand!?


----------



## elevan

Man, is it just me or is my big chicken coop taking forever to build?!?    After losing most of my flock last fall I build them like Fort Knox though.  We got the first piece of roof sheeting on tonight!!  Yay!!    Hopefully, given DH's schedule, we should be able to move the new chicks into the big coop next week  

DH and I worked on that coop all day today.  Had to take frequent breaks cause it was so darn hot outside    or I'm sure we would have accomplished more.

Of course as soon as the power tools started the calf was right there...what is it with him and power tools??  We decided to put him into the bucks pen for a while to keep him out of our way.  Things were fine for most of the day...then I had to go to their side of the fence for something (coop being built off the buck's barn) only to see the calf ram our oldest buck into the wall!  What the heck??!!!  We quickly took the calf out and verified that Speedy was fine  :/  Not sure what the calf's issue was but I've never seen him do anything like that before.  If it happens again I guess we'll be having veal rather than full on beef  

Cinnamon and her chicks are out during the full day now.  During one break from working I sat and watched them a while.  They decided to rest right next to where I was sitting so I scooped up one of the chicks.  It started peeping like crazy and I thought for a second that Cinnamon was gonna attack me    Crazy girl!  Although she has been being very protective of them.  She rode the back of one of the duck's half way back to the pond yesterday and today she was leaping into the air after little birds flying by.

The goats are getting a little upset that the large pile of lumber that they've been playing on almost disappeared today.  I've got plans to build them a playground but this coop needs to get done first


----------



## elevan

It rained most of the day today, so no more work was done on the Big Coop.

I am sad to let you all know that Cinnamon lost one of her chicks today    It was a drowning...poor little thing.  She's letting them get farther and farther away from her which worries me as they are so little still.  But I'm determined to let her raise these chicks.  They are after all "bonus" chicks since she went broody and we decided to let her try to hatch and raise a brood.  We had given 2 of the 6 to the friend who gave us the fertile eggs.  So now she's down to raising just 3...

We allowed our 2 boys to try their hand at _turkey wrangling_ this evening.  We've been allowing the turkeys to free range with the boy goats.  We originally tried to free range them in the main pasture but they tried to kill the chickens.  They are doing great with the boy goats though. But they do not put themselves to bed at night and so must be wrangled.  My oldest boy (almost 7) went first.  He did great and got the Tom almost right away, handing him off to DH who put Tom to bed.  The DS went for Henny and when he picked her up she scratched him and he dropped her.  Time to sub in the younger brother (5) who is almost the same size as the turkey    he tried his best but it just wasn't going to happen, so DH went in and got her and put her to bed.

Bob white quails have begun mating.  I wasn't really expecting this for a little while.  But looks like *hopefully* we'll be getting some quail eggs soon.  

Calf is doing great.  I plan to wean him over the next month.  Checked his banding and his sack is starting to shrivel...so that's looking good.  He seems to be gaining some good weight cause let me tell you - when he steps on my foot now, I really can feel it!!  OUCH!

We're still agonizing over the decision of whether or not to wether Snickers.  Do we allow him more time to mature and hope that he'll be ready someday to mate the girls? Or do we go ahead and band him believing that his infection and injury caused him permanent damage?  Ugh!


----------



## elevan

Still working on the big coop.  I believe we're all secure...  Still have to put in roosts and nest boxes.  Need to get the door knob.  I'll post pictures soon  

Cinnamon and her 3 chicks are exploring the field more and more each day.  I am amazed though that they are only 4 days younger than my hatchery chicks and there is a world of difference in size and feathering out.  I'm anxiously waiting for Cinnamon's chicks to catch up.

Had to keep chasing the calf off when we were working on the coop today.  He has a fascination with power tools...I don't know what it is but they draw his attention.

I'm REALLY hoping to get the coop finished this week...barring final trim and painting.  The temporary home in the garage for the 44 chicks is getting kind of tight.


----------



## elevan

It's been one of those days that had better get better....

Woke up this morning to DH yelling at me that the chickens were in the yard and he hadn't let them out yet!!  I forgot to shut their window (which is their "pop" door) last night, apparently because it was wide open.  Thank goodness all were accounted for and safe.

Then I went to the dentist in the afternoon only to be told he was running really far behind and that they wanted me to reschedule...for next month!!  

Then I get a call from Ridgeway Hatchery...I'd asked them to reserve me 12 guinea keets if they had extras on their hatch.  They apparently hatched yesterday, they called at 3:30 today, I got the message at 4:15, they are an hour away and close at 5:00, the person who was supposed to pick up the order and split it with me backed out and they have the nerve to make me feel guilty that I can't pick them up until tomorrow morning!!  REALLY??!!   

So, I'm adding twice the amount of guineas to my farm that I had planned.  Maybe I'll put a few for sale...anyone interested?

They'll spend a week or 2 in a temporary pen in the garage before being moved to the current coop (once the chickens are moved)...so at least I have a permanent home for them...*wink, wink to DH*  

I keep seeing tons of "guineas are hard to raise and stuff" comments...never had them before so we shall see...


----------



## DonnaBelle

Guineas?  We got 9 this spring, raised them to adults.  One little word of advice.  Don't let them free range they poop on everything!!   

We tried to raise them in the barn, but they roosted on the stalls and pooped in there too!  Eweeee the barn smelled like really sour poop.

So, we gave them to a neighbor who was set up for guineas.

A lot of people don't like the noise they make, but I did.  I didn't mind the noise, but I sure didn't like the poop in the yard.  They do fly and go where ever they want.

They're the only animal I've gotten and then gotten rid of.  But they did go to a good home, so no worries there.

Just, no more guinea poop please.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno

I didn't know there was a hatchery around Columbus. I just knew about Meyer and Mt Healthy. I bet you could sell those extra guineas. Right now Meyer has Bantams in the store and I keep hearing how fun bantams are to have. Of course I don't need any more chickens. I already have 7 Golden Buff roosters growing to put in the freezer later and 10 egg laying female chicks growing in the garage. Just sent a meat chicken and 10 old laying hens to the processor. I'm thinking of trying to put the Golden Buff roosters on Craigslist and see if they would sell. Sell them for like $3 a piece and see if they go. They are 10 weeks old. I got them for free and figured it would be good for the freezer but I also wouldn't mind them going. There happened to be one broiler in with them and that is how I ended up with the one meat chicken going for processing. Rambling, I know. I worked from 7am to 5pm today and I'm tired.

If those guineas hatched out today, then they should be fine until tomorrow if they are like chickens.


----------



## elevan

Karen -  Ridgeway Hatchery  is just outside of Marion...in LaRue.  They've been in business for 88 years but don't do a lot of advertising, mostly word of mouth.  The keets hatched yesterday afternoon according to the gal I spoke to...but I'm sure they'll be ok come tomorrow morning.  I probably will offer up the "extras" for sale...

DonnaBelle - Our plan is to use them as bug control and process them in late fall-early winter.  If it works out we'll get more next year and keep a breeding pair from them to get eggs to hatch our own.  Farm across the road had some but hers weren't contained in any way and kept becoming road kill...I'm hoping that with ours being in the field and fenced (and we'll wing clip) that I can avoid the road kill situation.

eta:  Turkey poop makes me wanna hurl but I guess I can stand it until they go to the processor.  Hopefully guinea poop isn't much worse...


----------



## elevan

I picked up our guinea keets yesterday morning.  Lady at the hatchery said she put them on feed and water Thursday night.  I picked them up at 8:30 am Friday morning and they added 5 extra keets (so we had 17) because a few were looking poorly.

Drove the hour home and almost immediately upon arrival 2 died.  A 3rd quickly followed and then a 4th.  We lost the 5th a little while later.  And the 6th died after the remaining 11 piled on top of it to sleep...bending it's neck clear back...there was no way I could have saved it by the time I discovered the pile up.  

This is my first go round with guineas...and I'm really frustrated.  Ticked off is more like it...I've raised chicks and ducklings and never seen anything like this...

On the way home I really expected to lose 4...just because of the way they were looking...but now I've lost 6!  

The remaining 11 seem to be doing really well...survival of the fittest I guess.

```````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

We'll be moving the hatchery chicks into their side of the new Big Coop tomorrow evening.

We still need to install roosts and nest boxes into the other side before we move the big chickens in there.

The current small coop will then be cleaned and disinfected.  Then the guineas will finish brooding in there and it will be their permanent coop.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Dang!! That was bad luck to lose so many!!  We bought 9 at TSC and didn't lose any.  Of course not, my yard was destined to be guinea poop city.

I hope you can make it with the eleven you still have.  Sending YOU good guinea peep vibes!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan

Went out to do evening chores and noticed that our yearling buck was a "little off".  Observed him for a while and saw that he had "dog log" poo, so I went in to give an exam.  His gums and eyelids are pale  :/  Always a weekend    Normally I don't deworm without having a fecal done but I really don't want to wait till Monday on this.  So Speedy got a dose of Ivomec, Red Cell and Probios.  I'll evaluate him in the morning and probably give him some more Probios...maybe even a copper bolus since they are due for it at the end of this month anyway.

I had just finished up that chore and heard a ruckus in the barn.  Glanced in and apparently the calf thought our adult goat wether was a heifer     So I distracted the calf so that Rocky could get out of the barn.  The calf has been banded but his "nuggets" haven't fallen off yet...I'm hoping that his amorous behavior was a single incident and won't continue.  It works well for us to have him with the goats, but I guess if it becomes a problem we'll be putting up some more fencing.

Oh, and thanks for the _good guinea peep vibes_ DonnaBelle! The eleven (11) keets are still doing well!


----------



## elevan

Speedy is feeling and looking much better today!  

AND....the hatchery chicks (all 44 of them) are in the new Big Coop for their first night!!  
We still have to finish the next boxes and install a few roosts but those weren't essential to the chicks.  We'll integrate the 2 flocks during free range time and then move the current small flock into the Big Coop when everyone is getting along (or mostly so)


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm

Glad to hear Speedy is doing better!  And how exciting to have ALL those new chicks in the new coop.  Yay!  Hope all of the integrating goes well for you.


----------



## elevan

I've got so many different animals that I'm talking about now that I'm going to try to keep my journal compartmentalized so that you all can keep it straight...sometimes I have trouble keeping it straight  

Guineas:

We lost another one of the guinea keets this morning    I am so not happy with Ridgeway Hatchery and will never use them again.

We moved the rest of the keets in their cage to the big coop and out of our bathroom...temps are to be in the high 90's with high humidity this week so I'm hoping normal heated air rather than a heat lamp will do them some good.  They seem happier as they would get upset whenever anyone opened the bathroom door when they were in the house...I really hope we don't lose anymore of them.

Goats:

Speedy is definitely feeling much better.  I'm very pleased that he bounced back so quickly  

Snickers was having a minor problem with the tom turkey earlier.  I'm not sure what was up with the tom but occasionally he'll start running around with his wings out...reminds me of my boys playing "airplane"...anyway tom kept running Snickers way and then when Snickers would startle and run away tom would hop up and down as if he was laughing  


Chickens:

Cinnamon's chicks are starting to get taller...it seems as if they shot up overnight.  There is still a huge difference in feathering out between them and the hatchery chicks.  I've got to remember to take a side by side picture for comparison.

We've finally figured out which of our hatchery chicks is the roo that we ordered.  We ordered a salmon faverolle roo.  Our girls were varied breeds and we also ordered their rare and fancy feathered flock pack...25 assorted rare breeds.  They included several faverolles but until recently we couldn't tell who was who...now the color pattern of the roo is starting to come through!

It's so exciting to see them grow and develop! Especially the 25 who were "surprises".  We've figured out quite a few.  I'll have to get some pictures taken to share  

Every day that goes by I become more and more convinced that our EE "girl" Blue is actually a boy  :/  We'll have to wait for the crow or the egg to know for sure...

Cow:

We needed to give T a dose of Valbazen today but didn't know his weight...DH decided to get "manly" and pick him up and stand on a scale...yep, calf weight is around 100#.  But for his trouble T decided to poop down DH's leg!  

At least it was easy to get him to take his medicine and he actually seemed to like the taste of it.

Animal Housing:

We decided to install a fan in the Big Coop to give the chicks some relief from the oppressive heat that is upon us here right now.

We also decided to turn one area of the Big Coop into a brooder area.

Yep, work on the farm is never done...




			
				JusticeFamilyFarm said:
			
		

> Glad to hear Speedy is doing better!  And how exciting to have ALL those new chicks in the new coop.  Yay!  Hope all of the integrating goes well for you.


Thank you!  We're very excited for all the things happening on the farm right now


----------



## Sparks Fly

Emily I just have to tell you I LOVE your sons names Keaton and Blaine. My Fiances name is Kenton Blaine and I love your journal also.


----------



## elevan

Sparks Fly said:
			
		

> Emily I just have to tell you I LOVE your sons names Keaton and Blaine. My Fiances name is Kenton Blaine and I love your journal also.


Thank you


----------



## elevan

So...................I did have pictures for you all tonight................but.................they won't load!     I'll try again tomorrow...

It's been a hot week here in O-H-I-O so far and supposed to keep it up for a little while yet.  With some relief coming next week.  It probably wouldn't be so bad if we didn't have outrageously high humidity too.  You sweat buckets the minute you step out the door.  I've been inclined to just jump in the pond when I'm in the field...it looks so refreshing...

One of my favorite parts about the height of summer though is the sunflowers.  We got our sunflowers in late in the season and are seeing the first blooms now    A lovely sight!  New to us this year are sunchokes.  The sunchokes that I got from damummis have gotten quite high...hopefully we see some blooms from them soon too.

And now - our critter update...

Chickens:
The hatchery chicks had their first foray in free ranging tonight.    Opened the door of the coop and supervised them for about 45 minutes.  They didn't venture far and I really didn't expect them too.  At one point all 44 of them were out but mostly they came out in thirds and rotated in and out.  Two of our adult hens came over to check them out...Cinnamon (our mama hen) and Susie (Hamburg hen).  Both girls were nice to the babies so I'm hoping integration of the two flocks isn't going to be a problem.

Bedtime in the little coop was a little stressful tonight for whatever reason.  Everyone has their favorite roosting spot and normally that's where they go to...but tonight Rita decided to take Lucky's spot and threw everyone else off.  There was quite a bit of squabbling over roost space because of it and everyone's order was rearranged.  I was happy to see the "little girls" on the top roost with everyone else.  Normally they are forced to a separate roost by themselves, I guess they've finally been accepted.

Quail:
Our quail have suddenly become obsessed with getting out of their pen.  It seems that is all that they want to do right now  

Turkeys:
For the second night in a row the turkeys have put themselves to bed!  I don't want to jinx it but    Do you know how much of a pain it is to wrangle 2 turkeys every single night to put them into there coop is??  I hope this is the end of turkey wrangling.  Although my one boy has gotten quite good at it.  

Goats:
It was such a hot day today (99*) that the goats each found a separate place to lay to be comfortable.  Found Goldie behind the little chicken coop...Daisy and the kids in the shade of some trees...Rocky was in the barn's doorway...Lilly and Maggie were deep in the barn...and the boys were in their barn.  Poor things.  I felt so bad for all the critters today.

Around 8:00 pm it started cooling off (85*) and they all were in the field munching until dark.  You know it was a hot day when you consider 85* to be cooling off!  We had something like 75% humidity 

I need to get some hoof trimming done but until we get a break in the temperatures I'm not going to do it...definitely don't want to stress them more than they are.


----------



## elevan

We hit 107* with our heat index today    So not much was done today other than making sure everyone stayed hydrated.

I still am unable to get yesterday's pictures to load to my computer...but I did take some with my phone and decided to share...

Taking advantage of the evening "cool down"






Jukebox Charlie, our little salmon faverolle roo





Our first 2 ducks eggs (on the left)





Some pics of the Big Coop (still need to do some trim and of course paint)


----------



## elevan

Hatchery chicks are allowed to free range at will now.  They don't go very far from the coop and it seems like they have divided into 3 separate groups...
Jukebox Charlie has the largest group of girls though    I suspect that there may be one other roo in there...we'll see.

2 of Cinnamon's chicks have turned out to be roos and it appears that my EE hen is actually a roo    I might have to make some decisions later and get rid of a roo or 2.

The guineas are growing like weeds.  We've still got 10 of them and while that means that I've already lost money on them I guess it could have been worse...if they hadn't added 5 extras I would be so steamed right now still.

We'll be moving the guineas to a slightly larger brooder later today and then within the next 1-2 weeks they'll go to their permanent coop (after our hens are integrated into the Big Coop with the hatchery chicks.

I think the entire farm would be happier if this heat wave would let up.  We've been having some really nice evening temps but during the day it's unbearable.

I'm a little worried about our llama and this heat wave that has been upon us.  He's so hot even though he's clipped.  He's been taking a morning dip in the pond and stays to the shade during the hottest part of the day but his lower lip is hanging way down and you can just tell that he's super hot  

Poor llama has been spending more time guarding the chicks and hens than the goats lately while he tries to stay out of the sun.

Speaking of goats, we haven't had any of the girls come back into heat so here's hoping that all of our goat does that we wanted bred are    Goldie's due date is Sept 2!!  Looking forward to that as they will be her first kids born on our farm.  She's such a sweet girl...I hope we get a doeling or 2 from her


----------



## ksalvagno

Electrolytes in the water will help the llama. Buy the horse electrolytes. Cherry is usually a favorite. In this heat I keep electrolytes in the alpacas water buckets all the time. Could also cool him down with the hose on his legs and belly. Sounds like he is heat stressing a bit. That is the one thing that alpacas/llamas easily get is heat stressed. They can go down fast when it really hits them.

Nice pics!


----------



## elevan

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Electrolytes in the water will help the llama. Buy the horse electrolytes. Cherry is usually a favorite. In this heat I keep electrolytes in the alpacas water buckets all the time. Could also cool him down with the hose on his legs and belly. Sounds like he is heat stressing a bit. That is the one thing that alpacas/llamas easily get is heat stressed. They can go down fast when it really hits them.
> 
> Nice pics!


Thanks Karen.  I'll get him some electrolytes...I'm sure the whole barnyard could probably benefit from them too.


----------



## Ms. Research

I've enjoyed your journal very much and want to thank you for this opportunity to peak into a life on your farm.   

Please let me know if there is another place to go to read about your writing career.  I've enjoy the love of reading and admire those who write.


----------



## elevan

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> I've enjoyed your journal very much and want to thank you for this opportunity to peak into a life on your farm.
> 
> Please let me know if there is another place to go to read about your writing career.  I've enjoy the love of reading and admire those who write.


Thank you  

Right now there is not any place that you can go to read about my writing "career" ...if it can be called that


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed your journal very much and want to thank you for this opportunity to peak into a life on your farm.
> 
> Please let me know if there is another place to go to read about your writing career.  I've enjoy the love of reading and admire those who write.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Right now there is not any place that you can go to read about my writing "career" ...if it can be called that
Click to expand...

Well was reading about your cookbook and children's books?  I think that would be like a "writing career"?    I wish you luck on this.  I love to read and always wanted to write, but don't have the talent.  Or really never tried.  I wish you luck in this endeavor.


----------



## elevan

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed your journal very much and want to thank you for this opportunity to peak into a life on your farm.
> 
> Please let me know if there is another place to go to read about your writing career.  I've enjoy the love of reading and admire those who write.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Right now there is not any place that you can go to read about my writing "career" ...if it can be called that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well was reading about your cookbook and children's books?  I think that would be like a "writing career"?    I wish you luck on this.  I love to read and always wanted to write, but don't have the talent.  Or really never tried.  I wish you luck in this endeavor.
Click to expand...

Thanks again  

My cookbook stems from friends and family always asking for my recipes.  When most would look into a cabinet or a fridge and see little there I see a complex puzzle of ingredients.  Many times I throw something together and don't even remember what I put into it    I decided to rein myself in and try to write down what I'm doing...and so my cookbook is currently a work in progress.  It is quite exciting that there are already people trying to put in orders for it.

The children's books come from simply listening to my boys and my nephews conversations.  My one nephew can spin a tale stranger than a Dr. Suess book!  And since I'm surrounded by boys who love to investigate things and then tell a tall tale of them it's easy to spin off of their tales into a book.  Right now, I truly only plan to write 4 children's books...one for each boy and each one featuring a separate child.  It's my gift to them for the entertainment that they give me with their tales.  I've got 2 books almost ready and 2 more still "in my head".  We'll see if there will be more beyond that but I don't know.

I've never considered myself a "writer" before I guess.  But you're right...if you have written a book then you're a writer  

I consider myself fortunate to be doing what I love right now...raising my boys, having a barnyard full of critters and sharing a few "secrets" via those books.


----------



## elevan

We have a new "visitor" on the farm...it's a CRANE or a STORK (not sure which).  My boys call it the DORK  

It started visiting about a month ago for a couple of days and then left.  It's back and has been around for the past week.  Hanging around the big pond until a human walks up and then it will fly up into a high tree.  It's a beautiful bird.  The boys are immensely afraid that it will eat ALL of their fish!  I've let them know that I hope it eats LOTS of FROGS...those frogs drive me crazy at night...there must be millions of them out there!

I would take a picture to share but I don't have a fabulous camera (I should get one) and he kind of blends in with the surroundings.

Now, that I'm typing this out I'm wondering if it's the same bird that visited last month...the one last month was all white and this one is mostly gray with a little bit of white  :/

I was sitting outside last night when he flew over the barnyard and his huge shadow sent chicks and hens running for cover...poor babies thought a hawk was upon them!


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Right now there is not any place that you can go to read about my writing "career" ...if it can be called that
> 
> 
> 
> Well was reading about your cookbook and children's books?  I think that would be like a "writing career"?    I wish you luck on this.  I love to read and always wanted to write, but don't have the talent.  Or really never tried.  I wish you luck in this endeavor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> My cookbook stems from friends and family always asking for my recipes.  When most would look into a cabinet or a fridge and see little there I see a complex puzzle of ingredients.  Many times I throw something together and don't even remember what I put into it    I decided to rein myself in and try to write down what I'm doing...and so my cookbook is currently a work in progress.  It is quite exciting that there are already people trying to put in orders for it.
> 
> The children's books come from simply listening to my boys and my nephews conversations.  My one nephew can spin a tale stranger than a Dr. Suess book!  And since I'm surrounded by boys who love to investigate things and then tell a tall tale of them it's easy to spin off of their tales into a book.  Right now, I truly only plan to write 4 children's books...one for each boy and each one featuring a separate child.  It's my gift to them for the entertainment that they give me with their tales.  I've got 2 books almost ready and 2 more still "in my head".  We'll see if there will be more beyond that but I don't know.
> 
> I've never considered myself a "writer" before I guess.  But you're right...if you have written a book then you're a writer
> 
> I consider myself fortunate to be doing what I love right now...raising my boys, having a barnyard full of critters and sharing a few "secrets" via those books.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that reply.  You are living the dream I once had.  Except for the cooking part, you make me sick on how you just wipe things together, but I do get by.  And IMHO, cookbooks really don't help me.  LOL!   I guess that's just not my forte.  

 I never got close to that "barnyard full of critters", but I enjoyed the short dream that unfolded with my son.  I know in my heart that your boys will have the best beginning with the dream you so loving talk about.  I know because mine told me so before he left.   

I look forward to listening to your tales.  And the gift of those stories you will give to those boys, are like the gift left for me in a form of comic books.  He loved to make me laugh!


----------



## elevan

Oh, this heat is awful!  I was so afraid I would wake up this morning to find my precious hen, Miss Flufferbottom (Fluffy) dead.  She's been having such a hard time with the heat...she's our largest hen (a LF Cochin) and yesterday she kept getting so pale in the comb / wattles almost like she was gonna pass out...panting and holding her wings away from her body too.  She's still with us, thank goodness.  I just wish this heat would let up.  We've not lost any critters to it but I fear if it doesn't let up soon then we probably will.

We're at 84* but the humidity is at 75% making it feel much hotter.  I witnessed my little salmon favorelle roo (Jukebox "Charlie") dipping his wings into the water dish for some relief.  A lot of the chicks have managed to figure out how to get into the goat buck's barn...which is the coolest place to be.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

elevan said:
			
		

> Oh, this heat is awful!  I was so afraid I would wake up this morning to find my precious hen, Miss Flufferbottom (Fluffy) dead.  She's been having such a hard time with the heat...she's our largest hen (a LF Cochin) and yesterday she kept getting so pale in the comb / wattles almost like she was gonna pass out...panting and holding her wings away from her body too.  She's still with us, thank goodness.  I just wish this heat would let up.  We've not lost any critters to it but I fear if it doesn't let up soon then we probably will.
> 
> We're at 84* but the humidity is at 75% making it feel much hotter.  I witnessed my little salmon favorelle roo (Jukebox "Charlie") dipping his wings into the water dish for some relief.  *A lot of the chicks have managed to figure out how to get into the goat buck's barn...which is the coolest place to be*.


And the stinkiest!  Sorry to hear about your hen, though...


----------



## elevan

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, this heat is awful!  I was so afraid I would wake up this morning to find my precious hen, Miss Flufferbottom (Fluffy) dead.  She's been having such a hard time with the heat...she's our largest hen (a LF Cochin) and yesterday she kept getting so pale in the comb / wattles almost like she was gonna pass out...panting and holding her wings away from her body too.  She's still with us, thank goodness.  I just wish this heat would let up.  We've not lost any critters to it but I fear if it doesn't let up soon then we probably will.
> 
> We're at 84* but the humidity is at 75% making it feel much hotter.  I witnessed my little salmon favorelle roo (Jukebox "Charlie") dipping his wings into the water dish for some relief.  *A lot of the chicks have managed to figure out how to get into the goat buck's barn...which is the coolest place to be*.
> 
> 
> 
> And the stinkiest!  Sorry to hear about your hen, though...
Click to expand...

Thanks.  We're hoping she'll make it through.  But today feels especially hot  :/   DH calls Fluffy our little "chicken dog"


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Is she's really bad, you may want to separate her, bring her inside if you have AC (The garage would probably be cool enough), put some frozen water bottles in the pen, lots of cold water, and maybe even some frozen peas. Oh, and a fan, or at least some of these ideas, and that will help!!!! I'm sure the other chooks would enjoy it too


----------



## elevan

It's been such a tiring day.

I woke up with a mild migraine...sent DH out to let the poultry out for the day while I took a painkiller.  That knocked me out for the next 4 hours.  Got up and went to check on the critters.

As soon as I walked out of the back door I had to turn around and holler at DH to come help me and not to let the dogs out.  Cinnamon's 2 little roo chicks were in the backyard (they can walk right through the fence from the field).  We got them back into the field and Cinnamon gave them both a scolding.

We decided to go out for a late lunch after checking to make sure everyone had clean, fresh water.  When we got back I looked out the back door to again find something out of place...this time it was the turkey hen in the field hanging out with the ducks.  I really do need to clip her wing...everyone keeps warning me to be careful of the blood feathers and I guess it's got me scared to get it done.  But she keeps flying fences or getting on top of the coop so I've got to get it done...let's see if I can gain some courage and do it in the morning...

Then DH went to work and I took the boys to a birthday party.  We were cutting it close trying to get home before dark...I had about 15 minutes.  The chickens in the little coop put themselves to bed without problem.  But the chicks in the big coop decided to give me a hard time about going to bed...ugh!  Then the turkeys wanted to roost on top of their coop instead of in it...double ugh!!

And now I'm exhausted and can't go to sleep...


eta: Fluffy is still with us and seems to be doing better.


----------



## elevan

Well, we finally clipped the turkey's wings...it was no big deal.  Although the turkeys were mad at us for a while  

The integration of our 2 chicken flocks is going well.  I'm very pleased with how smoothly things are going and will probably combine the 2 coops next week.

The guineas are growing quite well.  Despite the first hurdle when we brought them home, I'm very pleased with raising guineas so far  

Tomorrow is blackberry picking day!  I did a walk around the field and found quite a few bushes left (the goats have been eating them).  So we'll venture in and fill a basket tomorrow.

On the agenda for tomorrow is also goat hoof trimming and copper bolusing.

Sorry for the short update and the fact that I've been MIA on the journal for a few days...  I've been spending time with my grandmother and today she had a pacemaker put in.  She's doing well and is in good spirits...should be able to come home tomorrow


----------



## Ms. Research

Glad to hear everything is going smoothly with the chickens.  Good luck with the hoof trimming.  

Glad to hear your Grandmother is doing well.  Sending wishes for a quick recovery from New Jersey!


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm

Glad the wing clipping went on without a hitch.    You sounded like me with hoof trimming, I was nervous and kept putting it off... then we finally did it and other than getting them to stay still for a second, it was no big deal.  I guess whenever something is new, right?  Also happy to hear the integration is going smoothly, always nice to hear.  Hope you get lots of blackberries tomorrow- yum!
Sending well wishes to your Grandmothers for a quick and easy recovery.


----------



## elevan

Berry picking was fun.  Didn't get enough to make a pie but they are good eating     Maybe we should fence the bushes off to keep the goats off them  :/  We've fenced around select Elderberry bushes or else the goats will eat them until we only have a stick coming out of the ground.  

My Grandma is doing well today.  Thanks for the well wishes    She's who I was named after and I was her first granddaughter (out of only 3...lots of boys) so I was spoiled by her.  She's also my wealth of knowledge for farm life...though her old time methods are sometimes different than my own.  She thinks my interaction with the goats and the chickens is hilarious...but I'm glad I can make her laugh that way.

I'm off to the County Extension office to have a bush identified....hopefully it's edible (nice berries).  

And later it's hoof trimming time.  And gotta weigh the young goats so they can all get their semi-annual copper bolusing.

ETA: Well...hoof trimming is being put off for another day.  I'll be attending a class put on by the extension office tonight about small ruminant parasites and some new studies being done in Ohio.


----------



## elevan

Information on the seminar that I attended can be found here .  It was very informational and I'm glad I went.  I'll be attending their next 2 sessions via internet and their Field Day in person at the end of the month.  Looking forward to getting my first taste of lamb at the field day.

I questioned the extension agent after the seminar about the shrub specimen that I took in earlier.  I apparently have him stumped  :/  He said the first thing he thought before he really looked at it was "blueberry" but that's not what it is...it's got some characteristics of elderberry, but it's not that.  He said he's gonna have to do some consulting but right now believes we may have a blueberry / elderberry hybrid growing on the property...or it could be a new plant specimen all together.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## elevan

It turns out the bush growing prolifically on our farm is the Nannyberry...How funny is that???  Or how appropriate I should say!  

Leaves are considered medicinal.  And berries are edible and supposed to be good for preserves....should be ripe at the end of this month!


----------



## elevan

I wish days with great big highs didn't come with ANY lows... ah, well...

We had an unexpected "windfall" that has allowed us to get some building materials to finish up some projects that have been put off...including getting electricity to the barn!!  I am so excited that we'll be able to have heated tanks out there this winter  

I'm bummed because my big mouth got me in trouble and I usually try so hard to be "political".  Gotta try harder, I guess :/

Animals are all doing well.  

We've got some storms coming in this afternoon that will bring some needed rain, but hopefully no wind or lightning damage.  The last storm lightning took out an entire shade tree in our backyard.  Our boys watched it come down from their bedroom window and alerted us to what was going on...it almost fell onto the field fence (just barely missed).

A few friends and I got into a discussion on Facebook last night about living off the grid in a post disaster scenerio...got me thinking about a thread I started on here.  So, I'll share it again in case anyone new wants to join in:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=10229


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> I wish days with great big highs didn't come with ANY lows... ah, well...
> 
> We had an unexpected "windfall" that has allowed us to get some building materials to finish up some projects that have been put off...including getting electricity to the barn!!  I am so excited that we'll be able to have heated tanks out there this winter
> 
> I'm bummed because my big mouth got me in trouble and I usually try so hard to be "political".  Gotta try harder, I guess :/
> 
> Animals are all doing well.
> 
> We've got some storms coming in this afternoon that will bring some needed rain, but hopefully no wind or lightning damage.  The last storm lightning took out an entire shade tree in our backyard.  Our boys watched it come down from their bedroom window and alerted us to what was going on...it almost fell onto the field fence (just barely missed).
> 
> A few friends and I got into a discussion on Facebook last night about living off the grid in a post disaster scenerio...got me thinking about a thread I started on here.  So, I'll share it again in case anyone new wants to join in:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=10229


Life wouldn't be interesting without out the Hi's and Low's.  I've learned after 50 years it's HOW you deal with it.  

Congratulations on the Future Electricity in your Barn.  Definitely makes it a little easier in the winter time.  

And regarding the Bummer big mouth part?  Oh well   Thanks for posting the additional thread.  I'm at that mindset as well.  Better Half has had that mindset for a long time, and helped me understand the way it could be.   Nothing to be scared about, just be prepared.    I really enjoyed the comments there.  VERY informative. Once I sit and really think, I'll post them there.  

Rain is needed, but sometimes Mother Nature gets a little upset.  Smart boys you have there to sounding the alert.   Shame about that shade tree but glad it turned out OK.


----------



## elevan

Thanks Mrs. Research  

```````````````````````````````````````````````````
Chicken update:

We had some storms move through yesterday evening when I was out in the field.  I ducked into the big coop when the downpour hit...ugh!  I actually ended up stuck in the coop twice because of a downpour yesterday!

I went out in the rain to make sure Skeeter (one of our buckeye chicks) got back into the coop.  She can't use the ramp right now...I accidentally stepped on her the other day    She's a little wobbly when moving around and moves in a diagonal fashion.  Normally I'd separate her to heal but she's holding her own in the flock and eating and drinking fine...she just needs to be let in and out via the door since she can't navigate the ramp.  I really hope there's not gonna be any lasting damage to her locomotion.    DH stepped on one of the golden buffs and she's fine...the llama stepped on one of the easter eggers and she's fine...BUT, let it be me to step on one and she ends up injured!!  

The "big girls" have been venturing into the big coop and eating with the chicks and getting better acquainted...I think as soon as I get the nest boxes finished in there that we'll be able to move both flocks in together without problems.  Just today, Cinnamon (our broody hen) ventured into the big coop and was getting along with the chicks...she's been our hold out in the integration of the two.  Understandably since she feels the need to protect her chicks from these new comers.  

Goat update:

I've decided to run a trial for a natural dewormer on our "carriers".  I'm going to brew a very strong tea (yes, tea) and drench those particular goats on a weekly basis.  I plan to add lemon to the tea to counteract tea's ability to bind iron and prevent it from absorbing.  I'll need to provide a calcium supplement as tea also leaches the calcium from the body (in humans...I'm going with the assumption in goats too).  I plan to run my trial for 6 months in only the part of my herd that I've already noticed are my "problem" and see what results are throughout and at the end.  I will, of course, share my results with you all.  Those goats that aren't part of the trial will receive a chemical dewormer only if needed.  Wish me luck. 

Since I had to put off the copper bolusing and hoof trimming the other day, we'll be adding that to this week's agenda.  Along with starting the natural dewormer trial.

General update:

We'll also be beginning some general farm projects this week including starting our barn electricity project.
My boys both start kindergarten in a couple of weeks along with starting soccer.  I guess I'm about to get really busy.


----------



## elevan

Had to share!  Our FIRST quail egg!!


----------



## redtailgal

.


----------



## Ms. Research

ALRIGHT!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## elevan

It's been a good day!  Hope you had a good one too!

Not really anything special to report...just a great day on the farm


----------



## Ms. Research

Love the new Avatar!  Glad you had a Great Day.


----------



## elevan

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Love the new Avatar!  Glad you had a Great Day.


Thanks    I'm experimenting...


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I just read your journal from page one to here. I absolutely love it! *Subscribing*


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the new Avatar!  Glad you had a Great Day.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks    I'm experimenting...
Click to expand...

It's always neat to experiment.  Logo for the farm?  I saw your post about the egg cartons.  Good Luck!


----------



## elevan

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the new Avatar!  Glad you had a Great Day.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks    I'm experimenting...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always neat to experiment.  Logo for the farm?  I saw your post about the egg cartons.  Good Luck!
Click to expand...

Yep, trying to find one that feels right.  I really like this one.

I need to go change the egg carton post  a little, thanks for reminding me    I got a great deal...but had to buy a _ton_ of them to get it, so I'm offering to _share_ some.


----------



## elevan

We just added 6,000 sq feet to the buck's yard.  Whew!  They are very happy about it though    In the near future I'll be taking their entire yard and separating it into 3 with a connecting gate to each.  That way they can either have the whole yard or be separated into breeding pens.

Still no signs of heat in any of our goat girls...I'm hoping for 3 bred.  I due next month with the other 2 due in November    Maggie has come into heat several times already but she'll be a year in Oct and the earliest that I'd consider breeding her is Dec...I want her to put on a little more weight though.

I've also made some changes to our website...please check it out and give me your honest opinions  

One of our roos is a "teenager" now and has taken to following me around...didn't think anything of it until tonight when he tried to "kick" at me.  I will not allow a roo to try to flog me.  I kicked out and barely missed sending him flying.  He took off running but tried it again a short while later...I'm gonna be playing roo football if he keeps it up.  I'd hate to send him to freezer camp but will if it comes to that.  This is an EE that I had dearly hoped would be a hen...just not in the cards I guess


----------



## elevan

_I can't sleep! Went to bed too early last night (was exhausted) and now here I am awake at 4:30 in the morning._  So here's yesterday's "life on the farm"  

Since the quail have been laying their eggs on the cage floor, I decided to give them a nest.  I took a coconut fiber hanging basket and removed the hanging chain.  Then I secured some large leaf fake plants to it to provide top cover.  Finally I added some dried grass clippings inside and zip tied the basket to the cage.  They didn't lay any eggs yesterday but everyone was in and out of the "nest" checking it out.  They seem to like it but we'll see if they use it for it's intended purpose.

The boy goats and the turkeys (who share their field) have been really happy with their expanded field.  And you can definitely tell that fall is around the corner as those boys are spending more time peeing on their chins and into their mouths    No goat kisses for a while!  

Goldie (goat) is getting more loving.  Hopefully it's just another sign that she's on schedule to kid next month.    She's not looking "large" but sometimes pygmies don't.  She seems to be building her udder slowly - no filling of it yet.

Maggie (goat) is in heat and letting everyone know it    She's only 10 months old, so not time for her yet...December will be the earliest that we'll breed her.  I'm still deciding which buck she'll go in with when her time arrives.  Maggie has a single moonspot on her leg.  So if I wanted to go for flash I'd combine her with Snickers (pygerian) who is colorful and his dam was covered in moonspots.  If I want to improve on milk lines, I'll go with Ranger who is ND.  Or I could just go straight pygmy to pygmy by putting her with Speedy.  Speedy has given lovely kids and is proven while the other 2 bucks have yet to show their stuff.  Ranger has *hopefully* bred 3 of my does with 1 due next month and the other 2 in November.  Snickers has not yet matured to the task...he'll be given one more chance to give it a go (after his first year of rut) and if he can't get the job done then he'll be wethered.

When I went out to wait for the chickens to go to bed I sat down on a block and Honey, one of our golden buff chicks can over and hopped into my lap.  She wanted to be petted and just hang out with me.  She's so sweet  

I'm still bothered by Skeeter, the buckeye chick that I stepped on.  I've tried to wrap her leg to give it more support but she won't leave it on.  She gets around but it's wobbly and she can't go in a straight line.  To make matters worse occasionally one of the other chickens will jump on her and it sets her back on any progress that she's made.  I'm considering selling her to someone who can devote more attention to her.  It's not that I don't pay attention but I don't want to separate her (and right now I don't have any extra pens) and she's happiest when I open the coop door so she can join the others in the yard.  She's a free ranger by heart.  I'm so torn.  DH thinks she's getting better...maybe I'm just being overly sensitive since I'm the one who stepped on her  

The neighbor kids came over to visit my boys and wanted to see the animals.  I get annoyed with other people's kids sometimes especially when they don't know how to behave...the one boy says, "I wanna go make the llama spit on me!"  Ugh!  That boy did not get to enter the barnyard...I don't tolerate that type of attitude.  The other boy was better but was afraid that every critter would bite him.  

Decided to stop into the hardware store that I never go to  because they put a "feed" sign on their building.  Well! Glad I made the stop.  They sell quite a variety of feeds and their prices are right on or lower than TSC AND they sell somethings that TSC doesn't.  I need to find someplace that sells 25# bags of loose minerals for goats, cause TSC only has the small bags of Manna Pro.  The hardware store had Purina goat mineral but it doesn't have the proper Cah ratio  :/  The one feed store I found that is close that carried the minerals I wanted went out of business on the 9th.  The Co-op that I don't like can order Sweetlix for me but it takes them 1-2 weeks to get it in...but that may be what I have to do.

Sorry folks...this post seems a little "disjointed" but it's technically bedtime for me...I should be asleep but here I am  :/


----------



## Ms. Research

I hate it too.  Always if I go to bed early when exhausted, it throws me completely out of whack.  AND it takes me so much more time getting back into my schedule.  Oh the trials of getting older. 

Sounds like your quail like their new nest, but then again liking and using it are two different things.  Hope they do.  Sounds so much better than laying their eggs on the bottom of the cage.  

Poor Skeeter.  I think you are feeling a little bad on accidently stepping on her.   It happens when they are underfoot.    Listening to hubby will help.   Give her more time.  It's amazing how well they adapt to things and hopefully she will be back on TWO strong legs soon.    Don't beat yourself up over this.  LOL!  Listen to me, I'd be doing the same thing. 

Can't wait to hear about Goldie.  And Maggie, well girl you just have to wait!   You have a lot of choices for her.  That's really the best part of all of it.  Figuring out which avenue to take.   Will look forward to see where you will go with your Maggie in December.  

Regarding your boys' friends, I hope they understand about your feelings on who should be around your animals.  Some children have no idea.  And why would a child even think it was funny to make a llama spit on him?


----------



## elevan

Well I decided to brace Skeeter's leg today.  She didn't like it but I believe she's moving a little better.

We also moved all the chickens into the big coop tonight.  Again the big girls didn't like it but they'll get over it.  I figure we'll have to hand carry them from the old coop a few night to the big coop before they voluntarily go to it on their own.

The guineas were moved into a large pen in the big coop.  A few weeks there and we'll begin training them for free ranging.

We rehomed one of our ducks today.  One of the mutts turned out to be a drake and he was trying to breed the East India girl and was injuring her.  Poor girl could barely walk!    He was about 5x bigger than her.  It took us a while to catch him...keep in mind I'm not a huge fan of the ducks and since prior to today I spent a lot of time chasing them back to the pond they didn't want to come anywhere near me    I'm still not a fan of ducks but at least the biggest PITA of them is gone!

We'll be going to Northern Ohio tomorrow evening to pick up a new member for the goat herd.  Little Killbuck Elsie will be coming home tomorrow!    Pictures when she gets home!!  We're so excited.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Sounds like a good day! I can't wait to see your new goat!


----------



## elevan

Meet Elsie


----------



## marlowmanor

I have loved your journal. You have the breeds we'll end up having on out little mini farm. We are getting a pygerian buckling in mid september. My father raises pygmies and nigerians and our little buckling is coming from him. He has a couple does due in a few months and one in particular we are hoping to get a couple doelings out of. I have 3 boys myself (8mth old, 2 1/2 yr old, 4 1/2 yr old) and my oldest is so excited about "his" goat he loves when we get to go visit him. We also have chickens (BR cockeral, 2 RIR pullets, and 5 EEs with 2 of those being suspected roos) but they are only 6 weeks old, so they have a lot of growing to do! Keep up the updates!

P.S. I sent you a friend request on FB.


----------



## elevan

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I have loved your journal. You have the breeds we'll end up having on out little mini farm. We are getting a pygerian buckling in mid september. My father raises pygmies and nigerians and our little buckling is coming from him. He has a couple does due in a few months and one in particular we are hoping to get a couple doelings out of. I have 3 boys myself (8mth old, 2 1/2 yr old, 4 1/2 yr old) and my oldest is so excited about "his" goat he loves when we get to go visit him. We also have chickens (BR cockeral, 2 RIR pullets, and 5 EEs with 2 of those being suspected roos) but they are only 6 weeks old, so they have a lot of growing to do! Keep up the updates!
> 
> P.S. I sent you a friend request on FB.


Thank you


----------



## elevan

I've been gone most of the day today since we took the boys to the zoo.  They both start kindergarten tomorrow...so it was their last hoorah before schools starts 

Elsie is settling in very well.  Breaks DHs heart though when ever he leaves her because it sounds like she's crying Daaaaaaaaaaaaaddddddd.........Daaaaaaaaaadddddddddd!    He's head over heels in love with her!

Susie (chicken) is hiding eggs on me again...   A week with no eggs from her means they are somewhere piled up.  Gonna have to go on the hunt....last time it took us over 3 weeks to find her stash of eggs!

We've decided to but Skeeter (chicken) into a pen with Lonesome Dove (chicken) to recuperate.  Skeeter's leg still isn't getting better...she's got several chickens piling on her at night so it's no wonder.  I tried bracing it but she manages to get it off.  I hated to confine her but there's nothing left to do but that.  We put Dove with her because apparently she's done something to her foot (she's limping)...I can't find a visible injury, but this way she can heal too.  They both seemed pleased to have a feeder and waterer completely to themselves.  So hopefully with rest, plenty of feed / water and love they'll both recover fully  

We now have 2 bob white quail hens laying eggs!!!  Woot!  DH is so excited about that.  Problem is that we don't have an incubator....yet.  So once I figure out how to crack these tiny eggs I'll make some appetizers with them  

On another note, I'm about to be overrun by sports...my boys have both signed up for soccer and DH has volunteered to coach.  I'm not a big sports fan (any kind of sport really) and now I'm gonna have to go to games and DH wants me making snacks...the boys and DH are already talking baseball, football and others too...HELP!    DH just came back from his first coach's meeting and I already feel overwhelmed! How can I handle the things I do with animals and be terrified on dealing with all of this sports stuff??!!??


----------



## redtailgal

z


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> ELevan,
> 
> Your limping chicken..are you familiar with scaly mites?  A limping chicken this time of year always sends up red flags for scaly mites for me.  And scaly mites like heat sooooooo,
> 
> In case your not.......check the sore foot for areas where the scale seems rough or even raised aboce the others, there may be many of them.  She may also have some "bumble foot" with it, you'd see a red place on the bottom of her foot or between her toes, it may be red and flat or red and with a hard knot.  The knot may blister and leak, this is a good thing.
> 
> I had a NASTY go round with them a couple years ago, and tried all sort of fancy things. An old timer told me to dip their feet and legs in burnt motor oil. If you cant get burnt motor oil works best, but veg oil will do in a pinch.  A little bag balm to soften up hard knot on the feet and allow them to drain. It did the trick
> 
> If one bird has it, treat them all!


It's not bumblefoot...I checked for that already.  Didn't see any mites when I was looking her over, but I'll double check in the morning...thanks.  I really think the llama probably stepped on her.  Some of the chickens have been cozying up to him and he's stepped on a couple that I've seen...usually no lasting results.  But Dove just suddenly started limping so...  :/

And I stepped on Skeeter...I know what her issue is


----------



## elevan

Definitely not mites on Lonesome Dove (chicken)...she must have been stepped on by the llama or stepped onto something  :/  She is doing better today but I did take her out of the cage with Skeeter.  For some reason Skeeter wants to bury herself under other chickens to sleep...and that pressure isn't good for her leg.  So Skeeter is in a cage by herself...she can see other chickens and they can see her...I really hope it doesn't take too long for her to heal.

Susie, the chicken I had suspected of hiding eggs, laid an egg in the nest box today...so she took a week off...  :/  idk...

I had DH get down in the dirt this morning to look under the small coop for duck eggs.  Nothing there.  Can't figure out where the duck is laying her eggs now.

Hidden eggs are gonna drive me crazy!!!!!!!!!  Not a long trip, but still...  

Elsie (goat) is getting along very well with the herd.  Goldie is suspicious of her and chases her away but everyone else seems to love her as much as we do  

Goldie is due Sept 2...but I'm getting suspicious.  What do I suspect?  That she's not pregnant...ugh!  That would be 2 that didn't take with handing breeding if I'm right.
So if I'm right, I've decided that the bucks will each get a "harem" of goat girls for the winter.

T-Bone (calf) is getting noticeably bigger every day it seems.  It's gonna be tough waiting so long for grass fed beef.  My mom doesn't think I'm gonna be able to eat him....I just keep reminding my self of what his purpose is and often refer to him as a slab of beef or some such thing...hopefully that works.  I got kind of attached when I had to nurse him back from death's door when we first brought him home.

Anybody want a couple of horses?  Ha!  I wish I could give them away...pains in the rear - both of them!  Don't get me wrong I like horses...if they can be rode.  These two are my mom's and they are just field candy.  Jessie is over 20 and was never able to be broke.  We had about a dozen people give up on her...people who professionally break horses to ride. When I was 16 (half a lifetime ago) I decided that I'd get the job done myself...she broke me instead...gave me a concussion and a fractured hip.  Jack is another piece of field candy but he's ride-able but too small for adults to ride and the kids aren't interested.  So they just eat and poop...do you realize how big horse poop is?  HUGE!  AND they think they need to come inside the barn to do their business    So while I like horses, I really don't like these 2...if I could I'd relocate, sell or give them away.  But I can't so I'm just complaining.  Anyone want to come shovel some horse poop out of the barn for me?  

Does anyone else here despise ragweed and queen anne's lace as much as I do?  Pollen season is upon us here in Central Ohio.  I cut the head's almost all of the queen anne's lace a couple of weeks ago and that has helped.  The goats have stripped off all of the leaves on the giant ragweed, so that's helped but the only one eating the common ragweed is the calf...and I'd have to mow the whole field short to get rid of it.  I'm currently taking a combo of 3 different allergy medicines (under dr direction) to stay functional.  Anyone have any ideas for dealing with the common ragweed?  Besides getting more cows...


----------



## elevan

We're getting the drain installed around the barn on Monday! Woot!  Within the next month I'll be adding electricity too.  I am so excited for these upgrades  

One of our hens, Miss Flufferbottom (Fluffy), lays her eggs behind a stall gate in the barn.  The stall isn't used right now so we haven't complained...eggs are clean and Fluffy seems to like laying in the seclusion that it provides.  But yesterday we noticed that she was in the barn all day...DH had to go get her to put her into the coop.  Then today she spent the entire day there too.  I got her out this evening and put her into the coop before I shut it up and she raced out and back to the barn...yep, she's gone broody    So I had DH come out and hold her while I waited for everyone else to go in and kept the goats out...she kept pecking at him until he loosened his grip for a second and then she was flying out of his arms and racing for the barn!  I couldn't help it...had to laugh    so we waited until everyone else was in and then went to get her to put her in the coop.  She was making an awful racket in there...I'm sure breaking her broodiness is gonna be loads of fun  :/


----------



## elevan

I've decided to rehome Skeeter.
If you are interested in giving Skeeter a home please see this post on BYC:  http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=7215932#p7215932


----------



## elevan

Tuesday we arranged a date for Elsie with Speedy.  She was bred quite well by him I must say.  We'll see if she comes into heat again next month.  If she does then we plan to pen them together over the winter.

We're still watching Goldie closely...she's due in 8 days!!  She still hasn't bagged up.  But she's getting super lovey   

Yesterday was a day for losing birds for me apparently...well I didn't actually lose them...maybe I was temporarily blind  :/

Went out to the coop to check on the guineas...I've got 5 caged and 5 running free as I'm training them to "home".  The 5 running free weren't in the coop...normally they don't go far as they don't want to leave the 5 that are caged.  I looked everywhere and couldn't find them.  Searched the coop, the field and the barns...no guineas  :/  The chicks were following me the entire time asking for a handout of food.  I finally gave up and considered them gone...went into the coop and opened the feed can and tossed some feed out for the chicks and suddenly there are the 5 missing guineas!  I have no idea where they were hiding but they must have been in the coop the entire time!  

Then during the coop shut down last night, I did a head count and was missing one of Cinnamon's chicks (the only pullet).  I did my count 3 times...no pullet.  By this time it was dark, so I closed up the coop and ran into the house for a flashlight and to get DH to help me look.  We both checked the barns, the old coop, the field and every hidey hole the chickens like to use...no pullet.  DH looks at me and suggests I do another head count, I shrug and go back into the coop to count again...still missing that pullet.  I turn around and happen to glance up...there she is! On top of the brooder...never have I ever seen one of the chickens up there so I normally don't look.

We just found out this morning that my FIL has bladder cancer.  Cancer sucks!  I hate the very word cancer!  We lost my MIL to it after a 6 month battle in 2003 and my father to it after a year battle in 2009.  FIL thinks he's dying...it's so sad.  They're all too young...MIL was 50...father was 52...FIL is 61!  I can't think about it...but I have a hard time not thinking about it.  Cancer sucks!

My boys have their 3rd soccer practice tonight.  DH is coach.  Coaching kindergarteners is tough...poor DH has an assistant coach and I try to help but keeping their attention is a hard proposition.  They'll have next week off because it's our county fair.  They're out of school and everyone goes to the fair, so DH said he's not even gonna compete with the fair by trying to hold a practice.  Games start the day after labor day.

Tonight is the 3rd installment of the parasite management seminars put on by my county extension.  Check out the link in my signature late this evening for tonight's notes.
Saturday is the field day for the seminar.  DH and I will be attending the field day to get our FAMACHA training and get our first taste of lamb.

We haven't found a new home for Skeeter yet...so please if you know someone, let me know or send them my way.


----------



## elevan

Haven't been able to break Miss Flufferbottom's broodiness AND she's moved herself to a coop nest box...AND since I did promise her that if she did that then I would get her some eggs to hatch, I guess I have to live up to my promise, right?

We're working on the training the guineas to "home".  I am so afraid of turning them out and them disappearing.  7 of 10 are allowed to roam the coop and / or go outside while the other 3 are in a dog kennel inside the coop...until yesterday it was split 5/5.  I'm also considering clipping their wings.  Those guys can fly like nobody's business!!

I've been checking for turkey eggs every day...I suspect that she will start laying soon since her and tom were dancing the other day.

Don't know where my duck is laying eggs...I know she is though.  We got 2 and since then...no more...and it's been a while  :/

Sept 2 is creeping closer...I'm getting anxious waiting for Goldie to start bagging up or something!!  Doe code, I keep reminding myself.  Neighbor must think I'm crazy standing out there staring at a goats back end  

I am really starting to get upset with Maggie Maehem (almost yearling goat) teaching the beef calf to be a goat!!  Oh golly but it will give you a heart attack to have a large calf start hopping at you!!!  I don't know...we might end up with veal    This is the same Maggie Maehem (pronounced mayhem) that used to get onto the llama's back and "drive" him around...the same Maggie Maehem who got herself into a pickle and climbed into the buck's pen and had to be luted at 4 months old or so...the same Maggie Maehem who worked tirelessly to kill an elderberry bush single handedly.  Let's just say that Maggie Maehem has lived up to her name...and I can only hope that her progeny are not as big of troublemakers.

I got my FAMACHA training today and have a brand new scoring card!  Yay!  So Sunday afternoon, I will be going through and scoring my entire herd and treating as needed.  I've decided to hold my condensed tannin trial next May-Sept to coordinate with the height of the barberpole season.  I've learned quite a bit in the seminar series on parasitology...see the link in my signature and read my notes.

Prayers to everyone on the East Coast in the path of Irene - be safe!


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## elevan

Lonesome Dove is doing fine now.

Skeeter is still having issues.  I cage her at night and let her roam the coop during the day for exercise.  It's cute to watch the 9wk old roo "Jukebox Charlie" come in and help her stand to eat her feed.  I've fallen in love with that little roo.


----------



## Ms. Research

Stupid question here.  What does it mean when your hen is broody?   Have read that term a lot on BYC and am curious.    Broody means hen wants to nest but can't lay eggs?

Sorry to hear about your goat teaching your cow bad habits.    Looking forward to your new arrival on Sept. 2nd.  Oh well, neighbors might think your strange but I would be the same way.. excited and checking my goat's rear too.  

Good for "JukeBox Charlie" for helping Skeeter.  I've read many stories about how a "good" roo can be an asset to a flock.   No buyers for Skeeter yet?


----------



## Goatherd

> Broody means hen wants to nest but can't lay eggs?


No.  A "broody" hen is very capable of laying eggs and usually will.  Once she feels that she has laid enough eggs in the nest for her to sit or incubate, she stops and starts an intensive sitting plan.  In other words she only gets off the nest to eat, drink and defecate once or twice a day.  When she's not doing that, she's sitting tight on her eggs.

I keep Silkie hens because they are notorious for being one of the best brooding hens available, and they are.  Where it gets a little more complicated is when you use these hens to  brood foster eggs for you.
If you want to use a bird to incubate eggs and not an artificial brooder, this is where they come in very handy.  I use my Silkies to hatch guinea, peafowl and Buckeye chicken eggs who's natural moms might not make the best choice for brooding their own eggs.  Just because a bird lays an egg doesn't mean it wants to sit and raise it until hatch.

As the Silkie is laying her natural eggs, I take that egg and replace it with my egg of choice or I allow her to lay her clutch and then replace the entire clutch at one time with the foster eggs.  This allows the eggs to hatch at the same time within a day or two.  Depending upon the species of egg that the Silkie is sitting, I may let her naturally raise the chicks or sometimes take them and put them in an artificial brooder until they are feathered and more mature.  It just depends.

Of course if I am looking for Silkie chicks, they keep their own eggs and Silkie chicks are born.

Hope that helps you understand a broody hen.


----------



## Ms. Research

Goatherd said:
			
		

> Broody means hen wants to nest but can't lay eggs?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  A "broody" hen is very capable of laying eggs and usually will.  Once she feels that she has laid enough eggs in the nest for her to sit or incubate, she stops and starts an intensive sitting plan.  In other words she only gets off the nest to eat, drink and defecate once or twice a day.  When she's not doing that, she's sitting tight on her eggs.
> 
> I keep Silkie hens because they are notorious for being one of the best brooding hens available, and they are.  Where it gets a little more complicated is when you use these hens to  brood foster eggs for you.
> If you want to use a bird to incubate eggs and not an artificial brooder, this is where they come in very handy.  I use my Silkies to hatch guinea, peafowl and Buckeye chicken eggs who's natural moms might not make the best choice for brooding their own eggs.  Just because a bird lays an egg doesn't mean it wants to sit and raise it until hatch.
> 
> As the Silkie is laying her natural eggs, I take that egg and replace it with my egg of choice or I allow her to lay her clutch and then replace the entire clutch at one time with the foster eggs.  This allows the eggs to hatch at the same time within a day or two.  Depending upon the species of egg that the Silkie is sitting, I may let her naturally raise the chicks or sometimes take them and put them in an artificial brooder until they are feathered and more mature.  It just depends.
> 
> Of course if I am looking for Silkie chicks, they keep their own eggs and Silkie chicks are born.
> 
> Hope that helps you understand a broody hen.
Click to expand...

Completely.  Thanks for taking the time.  My interest is that chickens are another part of the plan for our future farms.   Eggs and to the freezer.   I'll also look further into Silkie hens as well.   Thanks again.


----------



## elevan

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Stupid question here.  What does it mean when your hen is broody?   Have read that term a lot on BYC and am curious.    Broody means hen wants to nest but can't lay eggs?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your goat teaching your cow bad habits.    Looking forward to your new arrival on Sept. 2nd.  Oh well, neighbors might think your strange but I would be the same way.. excited and checking my goat's rear too.
> 
> Good for "JukeBox Charlie" for helping Skeeter.  I've read many stories about how a "good" roo can be an asset to a flock.   No buyers for Skeeter yet?


No buyers for Skeeter...I'm beginning to think I'm meant to keep her.  It's torture on me knowing that I'm the one who injured her and having to see her struggle everyday.  I'm just going to have to buck up and get over it.

When a hen goes broody she stops laying eggs (often after she has a nest of them) and sets on a nest...even if it has no eggs.  Her system slows down so she needs less water and food to live.  Her body is geared toward keeping eggs warm and humid during this time.  She flattens herself out to make sure she can cover all of her eggs (even when none are there).  Some broody hens get defensive of their nest I am told.  They remain on the nest until most or all of the eggs hatch or if none hatch they'll set a few days past when they were supposed to and then abandon the nest.  Then when the chicks hatch they take care of them or brood them.  Chicks are kept warm by tucking under their mama...she teaches them how and what to eat and where to find water.  She doesn't start laying eggs again until her chicks no longer need her.

Miss Flufferbottom is my second broody hen this year.  My first was a buckeye hen who was only 9 months old at the time and made a wonderful mama...although her chicks were not "allowed" to eat feed I put out for them - she insisted that they free range and they are now very good at it.  Miss Fluffy is what my DH calls our chicken "dog"...she loves to be cuddled and will follow us around.  She's not much for free range but I think she'll make an excellent mother now that she's trained herself to the nest in the coop.  I just have to get her some fertile eggs (my roos are too young yet) from somewhere.


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid question here.  What does it mean when your hen is broody?   Have read that term a lot on BYC and am curious.    Broody means hen wants to nest but can't lay eggs?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your goat teaching your cow bad habits.    Looking forward to your new arrival on Sept. 2nd.  Oh well, neighbors might think your strange but I would be the same way.. excited and checking my goat's rear too.
> 
> Good for "JukeBox Charlie" for helping Skeeter.  I've read many stories about how a "good" roo can be an asset to a flock.   No buyers for Skeeter yet?
> 
> 
> 
> No buyers for Skeeter...I'm beginning to think I'm meant to keep her.  It's torture on me knowing that I'm the one who injured her and having to see her struggle everyday.  I'm just going to have to buck up and get over it.
> 
> When a hen goes broody she stops laying eggs and sets on a nest...even if it has no eggs.  Her system slows down so she needs less water and food to live.  Her body is geared toward keeping eggs warm and humid during this time.  She flattens herself out to make sure she can cover all of her eggs (even when none are there).  Some broody hens get defensive of their nest I am told.  They remain on the nest until most or all of the eggs hatch or if none hatch they'll set a few days past when they were supposed to and then abandon the nest.  Then when the chicks hatch they take care of them or brood them.  Chicks are kept warm by tucking under their mama...she teaches them how and what to eat and where to find water.  She doesn't start laying eggs again until her chicks no longer need her.
> 
> Miss Flufferbottom is my second broody hen this year.  My first was a buckeye hen who was only 9 months old at the time and made a wonderful mama...although her chicks were not "allowed" to eat feed I put out for them - she insisted that they free range and they are now very good at it.  Miss Fluffy is what my DH calls our chicken "dog"...she loves to be cuddled and will follow us around.  She's not much for free range but I think she'll make an excellent mother now that she's trained herself to the nest in the coop.  I just have to get her some fertile eggs (my roos are too young yet) from somewhere.
Click to expand...

Thanks, understand even more about broody hens.  Plus about free range and how some Hens feel their way is the best.   Will look into buckeye as well.  The more I know about the different breeds of chickens, the better to make decisions.  

Don't fret too much about Skeeter.  Skeeter sounds like she's dealing with what happened and has no bad thoughts against you.  IMHO Life sometimes makes you deal with things you don't want to and you can either learn from it or fret and be miserable.     Thanks for helping me with my learning process. Putting that anger to something good.


----------



## elevan

I FAMACHA scored all of my goats this afternoon and treated those who needed it with dewormer and red cell.  I ended up looking like someone had bled out on the legs of my jeans when I drenched Daisy due to the red cell that was being spit back at me.  Daisy does NOT like getting any kind of medication and it becomes a huge fight to get the job done.

Shortly after finishing up Jerry, our llama started sounding off an alarm call while looking at the back fence.  All of the goats ran for the barn except Elsie who didn't understand what was going on...it was her first experience with an alarm call.  We checked it out and were unable to determine what concerned him but he became calm again pretty quickly.  We did find a large snapping turtle just on the other side of the fence...we kind of suspect that the turtle may have been causing the high weeds on the other side of the fence to sway and that may have been what concerned Jerry.


----------



## redtailgal

z


----------



## elevan

I know - those goat eating snapping turtles are so vicious!


----------



## kstaven

Those snappers could save you a few dollars and castrate a few goats for you. OUCH!!!


----------



## elevan

kstaven said:
			
		

> Those snappers could save you a few dollars and castrate a few goats for you. OUCH!!!


----------



## elevan

Went with my mom to a friend of hers who wanted to give us some of her garden bounty.  We came home with a huge box of green beans, a ton of broccoli, kol rabi (sp?), a huge box of different tomatoes, a bag of potatoes and a box of a variety of peppers (bell, cayenne, banana and habanero).  What am I supposed to do with habanero peppers?!?  I don't like things super spicy...  :/    I was very excited about the green bean and the tomatoes!  And best of all - it was all FREE!  They even gave us a dozen fertile eggs for Miss Flufferbottom (Fluffy) to set on.

So Fluffy has her eggs now and hopefully in 21 days we'll have a hatch    I'm really excited for the potential chicks that I'll get...they have a lot of marans, including black copper marans and gave me some of the maran and bc maran eggs!

Speaking of eggs though...my girls must have gone on strike or something fishy is going on cause I haven't had any new chicken eggs in 3 days!  My quail are laying tons of eggs but no chicken eggs  :/

And and for those of you who read my journal, I'm gonna let you in on a heck of a deal... These goats are available for sale  - I just saw them at the fair and they are so pleasantly mannered and loving...beautiful fiber (imo)  I wish I had the extra cash to get them myself *sigh*


----------



## redtailgal

1


----------



## elevan

I do make pickles...mostly dilled zucchini pickles...I'm sure that would work for them.

I about died when I tasted the thai bird chilis that I grew myself this summer...so hot!...and habaneros are hotter than that...


----------



## redtailgal

1


----------



## elevan

I made Vietnamese Pho (it's a soup) with them (Thai Bird Chilis) for DH twice.  First time I just chopped the whole chili...it was a hot Pho!  The second time I removed the ribs and seeds from them and he said while it was spicy, it didn't burn a hole through him like the first one. 

I love to make homemade cornbread.  I think I'll use the cayenne peppers in it though.  Hmmm....black beans and cornbread sound good    I LOVE black beans!


----------



## redtailgal

1


----------



## elevan

What's being done on the farm today?  Nothing...well...nothing outside with the critters anyway.  Why?

Last night we noticed a leak around the shower and took the wall panel off to have a look.  The entire faucet / shower mechanism needed replaced...and a big surprise for us was that there are NO shut off valves for the tub/shower!  So off to Lowes to get parts.

No shut off valves in the tub/shower meant that the entire house's water supply needed to be shut down to fix this one problem.  We are installing shut offs too.

This morning at 8:00am my brother comes to fix the shower.  First problem was that one of the shut off valves that we bought was bad...water spewing out the side of it!  Then a pipe that we hadn't even touched burst loose.  It became one problem after another.

By afternoon I was getting pretty upset...hadn't had a shower...couldn't run water anywhere in the house...and the problems seemed to keep coming.

Finally about 4:30, he says, "I think we're good the main water has been on for 15 minutes and no leaks.  Go take your shower and I'll sit in the hall and make sure there are no leaks."

Well...I was in the shower maybe 2 full minutes when he starts yelling at me - "HURRY UP A DIFFERENT PIPE BURST AND I'M HOLDING IT TOGETHER SO YOU CAN FINISH, BUT YOU GOTTA HURRY!!!!"

UGH  

So they are off to Lowes to get some more supplies and we don't have water...again.

I'm a little peeved to say the least.  I wanted to make some pickled green beans for my grandma this afternoon...didn't get done.  I wanted to go to the fair this evening...not looking good for it.  If DH can't get a shower for work tonight, my peeved barometer will only go up.

Think of me while you're turning on your faucet and hope I don't hunt down a contractor and shoot them (the house is only 6 years old).


----------



## elevan

Decided to do some "work" since nothing else was getting done.  The guineas have been trained to "home" the best I know how.  Tomorrow they will  be a full flock and allowed to roam freely together.  BUT...I decided to take the precaution of wing clipping them tonight.  So when I open the coop tomorrow I can only hope that they will go out and come back at the end of the day....cause I really don't want to do a guinea roundup tomorrow night.

I also found a stash of eggs (we have a few hens I haven't seen eggs from in 3 days) in the exact spot I've told DH to check over and over.  Guess when you want something done right you gotta do it yourself    He was all "where did you find those?"..."Well Dear, in the spot I've told you to look for the past 3 days!"  humpf!


----------



## redtailgal

1


----------



## elevan

Went to the county fair this morning to watch the goat show.  It was kind of comical...one kid had a goat that was much bigger than he was pulling him all over the place, a pygmy was doing back flips (literally) because she didn't want to walk on lead and many classes only had one entry in them.

My boys started getting antsy sitting still for so long and by that time it was right around lunch time...time to hunt up some fair grub    Corn dogs, fried pickles and a fried milky way candy bar for dessert - YUMMY!

While walking off that fried bounty we were cutting through the building that houses the photo exhibits and watched in horror (couldn't stop it) as an elderly, seriously overweight lady in a motorized scooter drove out the entrance that doesn't have a ramp...her scooter flipped tossing her to the ground!  We ran over to help set her and her scooter right and to make sure she was ok.  She was fine but her scooter took a little bit of fiddling with to get moving again.  She was more embarrassed than anything I think.  The drop was about 3 inches but from her position in the scooter looking out the doorway you couldn't tell that there was a drop.  We stopped by the fair office and informed them of the incident and suggested that they put up a sign warning others as there were many in scooters there today.

Got home a little while ago and checked on all the critters to find the guineas still in the coop.  We had to capture them 1 by 1 and put them outside...now they're in the barn    Filled up waterers and then came inside to put the canning stuff in the dishwasher.

I'm hoping to get some pickled green beans done this evening...I promised my grandma some, so I better get to it    Might head back to the fair later...Motor Cross Racing is at 9p tonight...we'll see.


----------



## redtailgal

1


----------



## elevan

OMG fried pickles are AWESOME!!!  Have you ever tried them?  Or don't you like pickles?  I thought it would be gross until I tried them a few years ago...they are scrumdiddlyumptious!!


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm

I like pickles, but I have to say that fried ones don't sound very appetizing.  But, just like most other odd fried foods, they probably are very good.    I have a friend who always tries the new fried thing at our county fair and she hasn't found one that wasn't decent yet.  
Sounds like a good day, besides the scooter incident that is.  Poor lady... I'd be embarrassed too!  Lucky she had some nice folks like you around to help her up and going again!
Gotta love watching small kids show large animals, too!  Always entertaining.


----------



## redtailgal

1


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

scrumdiddlyumptious!! - wasnt that from the Willy Wonka movie? (original, not johnny depp version) Anyway - fried pickles are not bad. Local chicken place has them in the summers. DD LOVES pickles so we had to try them. 

Not brave enough to try fried oreos, or fried cheesecake, but I'm my cholesterol couldn't handle that anyway.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> scrupdidlywhat?  lol, I see you make up words too!
> 
> I love dill pickles and sweet pickles.
> 
> Never tried a fried one, are they battered in something?


Yeah they batter dill pickle spears and deep fry...serve with ranch dressing...scrumdiddlyumptious!!    Yep, I make up words to suit me too


----------



## elevan

Speaking of pickles....

I finally got my Pickled Green Beans done








*********************************************

After I finished those I looked out the window to see 5 of the guineas lined up in front of the human door to the coop and thought "Oh good they want to put themselves to bed and can't find the pop door" so I went out to open the human door for them.  WRONG!!!  Those guineas were the 5 confused guineas...the other 5 HAD ALREADY put themselves to bed - ON TOP OF THE BARN!!    With the help of DH, a ladder, a stick and a net we were able to catch the bad guineas.  I guess wing clipping doesn't work on guineas huh?  :/


----------



## elevan

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> scrumdiddlyumptious!! - wasnt that from the Willy Wonka movie? (original, not johnny depp version) Anyway - fried pickles are not bad. Local chicken place has them in the summers. DD LOVES pickles so we had to try them.
> 
> Not brave enough to try fried oreos, or fried cheesecake, but I'm my cholesterol couldn't handle that anyway.


I'm not sure where I go the word from but I know I heard it somewhere...but maybe it's all in my mind  

Fried Oreos are good.  Fried Milky Way candy bar is better.  I didn't like fried Twinkies though.  And never had the fried cheese cake.

I've got issues with cholesterol too but I figure since I only indulge in the stuff one time a year what's the harm...


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> After I finished those I looked out the window to see 5 of the guineas lined up in front of the human door to the coop and thought "Oh good they want to put themselves to bed and can't find the pop door" so I went out to open the human door for them.  WRONG!!!  Those guineas were the 5 confused guineas...the other 5 HAD ALREADY put themselves to bed - ON TOP OF THE BARN!!    With the help of DH, a ladder, a stick and a net we were able to catch the bad guineas.  I guess wing clipping doesn't work on guineas huh?  :/


LOL. Well we have the same problem with the chickens. We have one smart one that will go in the coop at night, the other 7 like to roost on top of the coop. Technically they are in a covered run that also has a tarp on top so nothing could get them from the top anyway, so they could probably sleep there all night with no problem if they wanted. So everynight around 8:00 we have to go out and put the chickens in the coop for the night. But at least my little chicken wrangler 4 year old has fun catching the chickens and putting them to bed.


----------



## elevan

I guess I'm in a pickle of a mood tonight  cause I kept making pickles.

Here's some Habanero Pickles





Here's some Ginger Pickled Carrots





(sorry about the poor quality...camera on blackberry isn't the greatest)


----------



## Ms. Research

The pickles look excellent.  We are big pickles fans here.  But unfortunately as I get older, they are a fan of me.    Hubby still loves them.  But we never had them fried.   Green beans look Yummy!   Lucky Grandmom.  

 on the fried Milky Way!


----------



## elevan

Ok, fried Milky Ways could become an addiction   

It was soooo HOT today!  97* tied for the hottest day of the summer (last time on July 20 & 21)  UGH!!  Spent a good portion of the morning and early afternoon trying to keep animals cool.  Guineas like to be sprayed with the water hose    The ducks and calf too.

Late afternoon I headed out to deliver some eggs and then to head to the fair for the evening.

Tonight's fair dinner was a chopped sirloin sandwich...yummy!

Entertainment was tractor, truck and semi pulls.

We left the fair for a little while to come home to put the poultry in their coops.  I about had a heart attack when I opened the human door of the coop to find the guineas already roosting...after what they put us through last night!


----------



## elevan

Oh, I forgot to update about Skeeter!  I tried one more time to brace her leg...didn't work - she picked at it so much she was causing her leg to bleed.  So off came the brace.  But I have left her in her cage for about a week.  She's still in the coop and can interact with the other chickens through the bars but they can't knock her over or trample her.  The really good news?  She's starting to be able to stand and balance herself on both of her feet!!!    I was so excited the first time I saw her standing.  She's only doing it when she's eating and she still can't walk on both feet but it seems like great progress.  Now, I'm kind of glad that I wasn't able to rehome her and that I can see her making progress...it makes the guilt I feel kind of ease away.


----------



## elevan

I just came back from the fair...it was way too HOT.  I'll go back later this evening when it cools down.  Ugh!  It's been so hot this week that they've had 2 chickens and 1 rabbit die at the fair.  The rabbit was normally kept in an air conditioned basement and then brought to the fair in 90* + heat...it's no wonder it died.  The 2 chickens were broilers...again, wasn't any big surprise.  The broilers just disgust me to look at them...Frakenchickens.

Shortly after I got there I was "ran down" by dog food goat guy read the link if you don't remember this story.  He told me that "unfortunately" he didn't have the kid (that was on the mama) anymore but the other does were still available along with the twin doe kids that I had looked at too...wants $100 each for all of them.  Of course he doesn't have the kid anymore...I'd already guessed that she was dead before didn't I?  He wanted to know if I was still interested...I didn't want to get thrown out of the fair for a confrontation so I just told him I still had his number...DH didn't "clue" into who the guy was until he started to look away AND then I had to grab hold of DH to keep him from going after the guy!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Hows Goldie doing?


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Hows Goldie doing?


No kids yet...I swear if she doesn't kid I'm penning her with the buck for the whole winter!   I can feel some mammary tissue but she's not bagged up.  She's not kidded on my farm yet so I don't know what to expect from her.  But she's very vocal when in heat and she never came back in.  9/2 was day 150...so that puts us on day 151 if we're gonna kid.  I've tried to palpitate but she's not an easy doe to work with...lovable as heck if you're scratching ears or rubbing her neck...but touch any other part of her body and she bolts or struggles like you're gonna kill her.  

I'm kind of ignoring the situation....while I do take a couple of minutes each evening to follow her around and observe her...keep your fingers crossed  

I don't blood test or ultrasound to verify pregnancy - I just observe breeding and watch for following heats.


----------



## elevan

ATTACK OF THE CHICKEN!!!

I have a mole on the back of my knee on my right leg...can you guess where this is going?

About a month ago one of my Sicilian Buttercups took a peck at it with no damage done.  BUT TODAY...one of the Buff Brahmas took a peck and RIPPED IT HALF OFF!!!!  OUCH!!    Never thought a mole would bleed so much...I had to get out of there QUICK - I was attracting too much attention between my cursing and the blood  

I think it's time to make an appointment with the doctor to have that mole removed...and until then I'll only be wearing pants while out with the chickens or else they might perform the surgery for me


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows Goldie doing?
> 
> 
> 
> No kids yet...I swear if she doesn't kid I'm penning her with the buck for the whole winter!   I can feel some mammary tissue but she's not bagged up.  She's not kidded on my farm yet so I don't know what to expect from her.  But she's very vocal when in heat and she never came back in.  9/2 was day 150...so that puts us on day 151 if we're gonna kid.  I've tried to palpitate but she's not an easy doe to work with...lovable as heck if you're scratching ears or rubbing her neck...but touch any other part of her body and she bolts or struggles like you're gonna kill her.
> 
> I'm kind of ignoring the situation....while I do take a couple of minutes each evening to follow her around and observe her...keep your fingers crossed
> 
> I don't blood test or ultrasound to verify pregnancy - I just observe breeding and watch for following heats.
Click to expand...

Fingers Crossed


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> ATTACK OF THE CHICKEN!!!
> 
> I have a mole on the back of my knee on my right leg...can you guess where this is going?
> 
> About a month ago one of my Sicilian Buttercups took a peck at it with no damage done.  BUT TODAY...one of the Buff Brahmas took a peck and RIPPED IT HALF OFF!!!!  OUCH!!    Never thought a mole would bleed so much...I had to get out of there QUICK - I was attracting too much attention between my cursing and the blood
> 
> I think it's time to make an appointment with the doctor to have that mole removed...and until then I'll only be wearing pants while out with the chickens or else they might perform the surgery for me


Ouch! Sounds like that hurt! 
I quickly learned not to wear sandals while visiting the chickens! They were all pecking me thinking my toes were worms!


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> ATTACK OF THE CHICKEN!!!
> 
> I have a mole on the back of my knee on my right leg...can you guess where this is going?
> 
> About a month ago one of my Sicilian Buttercups took a peck at it with no damage done.  BUT TODAY...one of the Buff Brahmas took a peck and RIPPED IT HALF OFF!!!!  OUCH!!    Never thought a mole would bleed so much...I had to get out of there QUICK - I was attracting too much attention between my cursing and the blood
> 
> I think it's time to make an appointment with the doctor to have that mole removed...and until then I'll only be wearing pants while out with the chickens or else they might perform the surgery for me


See chickens trying to make sure no bugs on you and you still complain.  Unfortunately chickens don't understand moles.  Please go get that removed.  Moles are nasty and get chickens in trouble for caring  but seriously could turn ugly.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm

I learned that lesson, too- no more shorts in with the chickens (although I still do it occasionally... it's HOT here!).  They've pecked at freckles, scabs, toes, my rings- and, yes, it hurts when they get you good!


----------



## elevan

Well the back of my knee still hurts...darn chicken    I've wanted to get that mole removed for a while but I guess now I have a good excuse for it  

We had quite the lightning show last night.  I was out driving at 1am (had to go get DH) and could barely drive with the sky lighting up so psychedelically that it made it hard to see.  And then got hit with a quick burst of hail followed by a downpour.  What a crazy drive!

The lightning show turned into some good rain which did a magnificent job of cooling down the environment.  We went from 95* yesterday to 77* today...my kind of temp!

Goldie is still holding out on me.  I'll go check on her again in a little while but so far she has not shown any signs that she's gonna kid soon.

Skeeter is making leaps and bounds every day.  She's able to stand for longer periods of time.  I'm quite pleased with her progress.

Miss Flufferbottom accidentally cracked one of the eggs that she was setting and tossed it out of the nest.  So she's down to 11 eggs.


----------



## redtailgal

c


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I get a giggle everytime I read that name.......Flufferbottom.


That's what happens when a kid names a chicken that has a big fluffy "bottom"


----------



## elevan

kstaven had some great questions-conversation starters for those starting a journal.  I just decided to start one on my own and have just been posting away since.  But I thought the questions were great and want to answer them...instead of editing my first post I'm going to answer them here so those who have already been following this journal won't miss my answers.  


1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
I'm in Ohio - central part of the state...pretty close to smack dab center.  I'm in zone 5 for growing.  We get 4 seasons here with Spring usually being pretty muddy.

2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
Married for 14 years.  I am also raising my 2 nephews as my own.

3.    How would you define your farm?
I would have to say that we are a hobby farm.  We're raising animals for pleasure and food with a little extra to sell.

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
I would teach others about where their food comes from.  It saddens me to know that so many people I meet do not understand what they are eating.
I would also expand on my farm...dream of having 200 acres in the middle of nowhere and living off the grid.

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
I've built sheds, barns, coops and done remodeling of houses.  This gal knows how to use tools 

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
Never been interested in welding personally.

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
For me it's a what inspired me...learning how / where my grocery store food is made / grown.  I decided that I wanted to KNOW what goes into my food and be a better steward for the earth.

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
It's kind of both for me.  I'm a stay at home mom and since I'm home I "live" the farm...making sure that there is always a little extra to sell.

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
Slaughter and butchering is an area that I need to work on...I have a hard time doing those 2 things and need to find a way to make myself move past the "fear" of it.
Well...not so much fear as an aversion to it.  

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
Large scale operations or show animals.

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
That is a very big part of why I got into farming as an adult.

12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
Food.  I have to admit that I love food...cooking it and eating it.  I'm also in the "making" of a cookbook at the request of many friends and relatives.  Food relaxes me and allows me to transform ingredients into whatever I want them to be.  I also love to cook for "armies" as my family says 

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
No semi...although I have an uncle who is a truck driver and I've been in the cab plenty of times...I'm sure he'd let me give it a try (off the road of course) but it scares the bejeebies out of me.  Haven't had a tractor in a few years...probably will again someday though...I learned to drive on a tractor when I was 11.

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
I make jewelry regularly.  I generally make necklaces, bracelets and earrings as gifts.  I've had offers from people to buy them but I've never sold any.  
I do other crafty items as they are needed so I guess you'd call those useful items 
Teaching others is something that I love to do - no matter what the subject.

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
I can legally have any type of livestock.  See the list on the first post of this thread for what I have currently.

16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
Never used one.

17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
I garden but don't have a fabulous green thumb like some people do.  If it's a self grower without too much fuss then that's what I'll grow    I enjoy watching plants grow and mature.

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
Explosives? Oh my!  I occasionally fish using bait.  My DH and the boys are more the fishermen in the family.

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
We have 5 acres...4 of which are devoted to field use.  We are in the country...a 30-45 minute drive to a city...but 10 minutes from a couple of small towns.

20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
Business Management...doesn't entirely help with the back end of an animal though... 

21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
Pygmy goats as pets.  There is so much more I'd like to add and to learn  

22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
I wouldn't need to create one...I'd go back to college for animal sciences and take all of the available courses  

23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
Only if it's on the To Do list.  It's not a regular thing.

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
I am to the point that I know that there needs to be other steps to keep a healthy balance than just chemicals.  I like a blend of herbal and chemical rather than one way or the other.

25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
I actually like central Ohio...but would prefer to have 200 acres of land than just the 5.
If I were to say anywhere other than this it would be Germany...back to my family's roots.

26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
No, but I do have a fireplace that gets used often in winter.

27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
I'm kind of partial to Superman 
Villain?...if there were an ideal one then we wouldn't need the superheros now would we?

28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
Most of my family and friends (save DH & the boys) think I'm nuts  

29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
LOVE to cook as referenced before...whole foods, natural foods, raw foods, farm fresh eggs...you name it  

30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
Life and Death...
The best would have to be first births on the farm...our first goat kidding...our first chick hatching.
The worst would be losing one of the first calves that we bought this spring.

31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
I don't hunt.  But I do wild eat or forage.  A favorite of my youngest boy is yellow wood sorrel - he calls it the lemonade plant  

32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
I think the best "skill" that I have is my brain.  I love to learn new things and so I'm always expanding on what I know and looking for more.

33.    In which fictional universe would you most like to live?
Utopia...

34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
I would love to utilize solar energy.

35    What is the mass/weight ratio of a European swallow carrying a coconut from the tropics to England?


36.   Have you ever lived completely off grid? Would you like to?
If I ever had that 200 acres of my dreams...then yes I would want to live off the grid. 

37.   In what do you trust?
God, my spouse and myself.

38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
Yes...and my oldest boy is wearing a pair of play shoes held together with duct tape to prove it!   Seriously he is though...I told him I would not buy him another pair of shoes due to destruction...only for outgrowing them.  He didn't believe me and so the toes are duct tape.

39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
I think it's brought me more peace of mind...except for when the chickens try to eat me  
You do have to change your habits though...have to be home before dark to lock the poultry up...home at feeding / milking times and so on.


----------



## kstaven

I edited the list of questions.


----------



## elevan

kstaven said:
			
		

> I edited the list of questions.


ok 


40.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
Raise it...someone else slaughters and butchers for us...goes to the freezer.
We can and preserve produce.

41    What is on your to do list?
Better question would be what's not on my list!

42.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
I'd like to get there someday.


----------



## redtailgal

z


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Duct tape!  Lol, We can't survive without duct tape.  Ever use it to patch up your work gloves?  lol, I even used it to bind my broken toes and fingers!


Duct tape was THE BEST invention ever! 

Broken toes and fingers? Ouch...sounds like you've had many!  The only 2 things I've ever broken were the tip of the bone in my thumb when I hit a roofing nail wrong and it cut off the tip of my thumb (not all the way) and fractured the tip of the bone.  The other break was my hip was fractured when I was 16 and decided to "break" our horse...she threw me...I landed on my head...bounced and my hip struck a rock.  Of course the EMTs were more worried about my neck and head but I was screaming about my hip.  No concussion or injury to the neck but my hip WAS fractured...they should have listened to me!


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## elevan

OUCH on the clydesdale!

The morgan stepped on DH's foot in the spring...ER Dr said he was lucky it was muddy when it happened or it would have broke the arch...made an awful bruise though and his foot was actually sprained from it.  Until that moment I didn't know you could have a sprain without a twist...Dr told me I was wrong.  I'll accept being told I'm wrong from a dr...especially a hot one (and he was)


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## elevan

We went from temperatures in the 90*s on Friday and Saturday to high 70*s yesterday to mid 60*s today...FALL decided to sweep in today I guess.

The goats are loving the temperature change though.  Lots of bouncing and romping around.  All of the critters enjoyed the change in temp to be truthful. 

I didn't do much today myself due to having a bit of an upset stomach for most of the day...   My own fault really...DH wanted to take me to dinner last night - anywhere I wanted...I chose Mexican food and am paying for it today.


----------



## redtailgal

z


----------



## Ms. Research

Love Mexican too, but if it's too spicy it doesn't love me.  Sorry you felt so bad after having a nice dinner with DH.  

Didn't you love that cool front.   We had it last week for several days and it was HEAVEN.    No AC, windows open.  Great sleeping at night.  The bunnies loved it.  They loved sitting on the window sill, feeling the breeze and listening to the crickets.  

Sorry you couldn't really enjoy but I'm glad your critters did.  They had a rough time with the heat and glad to hear they got some kind of relief and had a ball!


----------



## kstaven

Looooove mexican food. No such thing as too spicy.


----------



## Goatherd

> No such thing as too spicy.


AMEN to that!


----------



## elevan

I LOVE Mexican food too...problem is ever since I was "double scoped" in June I have a bad reaction to it - and a lot of other things   All my favorite foods hurt me now.


----------



## elevan

What beautiful weather we are having!!  I love it - the animals love it - and it's great weather for my boys soccer practice/ games!

Miss Flufferbottom is still setting on those eggs - they are due to hatch on 9/19.  She is also keeping the other chickens from laying in the adjoining nest boxes    which means that I have to hunt for eggs.  Lucky most are laying in one spot in the barn.  But since I now I have stitches in the back side of my knee bending to get those eggs is a royal pain.  Gonna have to make my boys do the egg hunt...cause I thought I pulled my stitches out last night it hurt so bad  

The goats and llama have decided that cooler weather means that the hay racks need to be filled    There is still plenty of lovely grass and weeds and brush out there for them to eat and I've informed them to get to it...I will not be filling those feeders until it either snows or there is not any browse for them due to frost killing.

The guineas have taken to running to me when I'm in the field...am I the guinea queen or what?    I don't really know what to make of them.


----------



## Roll farms

I've had guinea for 16 years and I STILL don't understand them.  And they die for absolutely no reason / give no warning.  It's like they're just walking along one day and go, "Hey...this looks like a great place to croak" and...they do.


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## that's*satyrical

LOL at the cows in the backseat & the girl in the meat cooler. Cute pics of the fam & the goats!!


----------



## that's*satyrical

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I've had guinea for 16 years and I STILL don't understand them.  And they die for absolutely no reason / give no warning.  It's like they're just walking along one day and go, "Hey...this looks like a great place to croak" and...they do.


LMAO!!! I missed this on the 1st read through. We had 5 guineas to start with. One did not grow at all and eventually died. One we were trying to catch to hold it & take a closer look. It got out. My daughter chased it & it stopped faster than she could so she kind of landed on it. It was still alive, but missing an eyeball. We still tease her about that incident. So far those 4 are still going strong but I know when I get brave enough to let them out of the coop that will probably change.....


----------



## elevan

*UPDATE 9/11:  SALE CANCELLED

I agonized over putting these animals for sale for 2 days and the moment I do it seems like things change.  I guess that's good though.  At this point I am cancelling my sale and hoping that I don't have to sell my animals off after all.

Thanks guys.*




******************************************************************************************************************************

Every animal that belongs to me on Honaker Farm is for sale

After the animals are gone I will make available the medications and supplies that I have on hand as well.  Please PM me for details.  Any offer will be considered.

You'll notice that a handful of critters aren't on the sale list and that is simply because I didn't write the check for them.  Farming on family land has it's drawbacks folks and hopefully I can get back to it someday but right now I am done


----------



## jmsim93

elevan said:
			
		

> Every animal that belongs to me on Honaker Farm is for sale
> 
> After the animals are gone I will make available the medications and supplies that I have on hand as well.  Please PM me for details.  Any offer will be considered.
> 
> You'll notice that a handful of critters aren't on the sale list and that is simply because I didn't write the check for them.  Farming on family land has it's drawbacks folks and hopefully I can get back to it someday but right now I am done


What has happened???  I'm so sorry to hear this!


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## kstaven

Wish you lived closer. You could just bring them here until you find something else.


----------



## elevan

kstaven said:
			
		

> Wish you lived closer. You could just bring them here until you find something else.


Thank you K.  I wish I lived closer too.


----------



## Roll farms

I'm sorry.


----------



## Goatherd

I don't even know what to say.


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm

I'm so sorry


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Oh Emily!   I am so sorry!!  If I had the money I would buy and have some, or as many as I could fit into our new barn expansions, shipped here... taking great care of them until you were able to reclaim them.


----------



## PattySh

Wow, shocked and so sorry to see your posts today. Hang in there! I thought neighbors were bad but family come on now!


----------



## that's*satyrical

So sorry to hear that.   There is not really anything to say but I wish things will get better soon for you...


----------



## Ms. Research

I am completely speechless.  My heart goes out to you, your husband and boys.   And the animals.   Hoping things get sorted out for you soon.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

I am SO sorry.  What ever shippable goat meds/stuff you have left over I will commit to a flat rate box of what ever you can fit in there.  I am helping a friend set up a farm and we can use any partial bottles of what ever to get her started. 

I just went through an experience of doors opening and closing and I pray for you that where this door has shut for now, that something better comes in the future.  Life has a funny way of working out, even if it isn't in an easy way.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Seriously? That is horrible. I am so sorry!   This is very sad. Reading your journal everyday has always made me so happy. It is a shame that you have to sell your animals.


----------



## jodief100

Em- I am so sorry to hear about all this.  It is just devastating to loose everything you have worked for.  PM me where you are in Central Ohio.  I may be able to take the turkeys and some of your chickens for you.  

I feel bad offering to buy some of your animals but at least you know they will go somewhere they will be cared for. 

I hope things get better.  

Family sucks.  There is a reason I hardly speak to mine.


----------



## terrilhb

I am so sorry. Hugs.


----------



## elevan

I want to let you all know that I plan to remain a member of BYH...gotta get my critter fix somehow  

I'll just shift the focus of my a journal a little and keep you updated on my books and future plans.  And I very much look forward to updating the POW every week.


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Goodness I am selfish today.
> 
> I am absolutely THRILLED that you will be staying on the forums.  Your a vital part of the woodwork here, in my opinion.
> It wouldnt be the same here without you!
> 
> I feel so bad for you right now.  I guess I sound like a silly woman, but I bawled today when I checked the two heifers that I stole back.  I was hoping that they would have heifers next month, so I could start rebuilding my herd, and then I thought of you being where I was a couple years ago.
> 
> Dont give up, k?  Do what you have to do, but stand firmly in your place.


I am absolutely overwhelmed by the outpouring of support both in this journal, via PMs, emails and on Facebook.  I am so glad that I found this site and that I've developed the friends that I have here.  I WILL get back to farming someday...hopefully sooner rather than later but time will tell on that.

A great BIG THANK YOU to everyone here for the outpouring of   I really appreciate it!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

When someone who has put as much into farming, animal care and support of other farmers/animal owners is in a situation like this how would you not expect such an outpouring.  I haven't been on the forums super long but I've certainly picked up that you are part of the lifeblood.


----------



## elevan

I think that I'm gonna go INSANE!  Or maybe my mother already has...

Today she comes in and is acting super nice to me and pretending as if she never said anything...she just came back from spending the day with my Grandma (who is a great woman).  My mother brought me a bunch of veggies and even went out and bought me a new double headed shower head because she knows I don't like my shower.

  The past 2 days she's been less than a dream to be around...

I'm so confused.  She even brought some veggie scraps specifically for my animals...


----------



## jodief100

Sounds like my mother.  Pushes you as far as she can, then when she realizes she went too far she tries to act nice so she can push you further.  Or she realizes she went to far but won't admit she was wrong so pretends it never happened.  

No idea what to tell you. Maybe she will never bring it up again.  Maybe your Grandmother said something to her.  Maybe things will work out.  Or maybe she will blow up again in a few days and you are back at the beginning.  

 I would put off the sale for now.  If things work out you still have your animals.  If not, you are no worse off than you are now.  What do you have to loose?  

I wish y'all could just come and live with us for awhile.


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Sounds like my mother.  Pushes you as far as she can, then when she realizes she went too far she tries to act nice so she can push you further.  _Or she realizes she went to far but won't admit she was wrong so pretends it never happened.  _


Yeah, that's exactly it.  And I'd probably place bets that my grandma set her straight.



So for now, we can dance and celebrate that Honaker Farm is NOT gonna have to sell our animals!   

It's been a rough weekend for me folks...I think I need a drink!  I'm gonna go hug some goats and chickens instead  

It's Sunday which means POW day...  

Thank you again everyone for your support - the outpouring of hugs - the offers to buy critters even though you don't need them - and so much more.  I love you guys!


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## Ms. Research

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Stand your ground, Babe!  Hopefully it will only be a year, and it would be worth it to not have to start over.  We will all be here for you thru the whole time!
> 
> I really hope to see your next post going something like this:
> *NOTICE! I am not selling a dangum thing. The Honaker farm is here to stay PERIOD, and anyone who doesnt like it can just KISS IT!*




X2  on that whole dangum thing.  Sometimes it's ok to eat just a little dirt to keep what you want.  Don't STOP!  Don't LEAVE!  FULL THROTTLE!

And I say this because I'M being selfish.  You got me going on this, you aren't giving up now because someone has their own problem to deal with and throws them on you.


----------



## elevan

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stand your ground, Babe!  Hopefully it will only be a year, and it would be worth it to not have to start over.  We will all be here for you thru the whole time!
> 
> I really hope to see your next post going something like this:
> *NOTICE! I am not selling a dangum thing. The Honaker farm is here to stay PERIOD, and anyone who doesnt like it can just KISS IT!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X2  on that whole dangum thing.  Sometimes it's ok to eat just a little dirt to keep what you want.  A year will fly by.  Don't STOP!  Don't LEAVE!  FULL THROTTLE!
> 
> And I say this because I'M being selfish.  You got me going on this, you aren't giving up now because someone has their own problem to deal with and throws them on you.
Click to expand...

_ok...here goes..._

*************************************************************************************************************

*NOTICE! I am not selling a dangum thing. The Honaker farm is here to stay PERIOD, and anyone who doesnt like it can just KISS IT!*

*************************************************************************************************************



  I don't drink coffee but a bourbon on the rocks sounds real nice about now!

_She offered me ice cream tonight...in a conspiratorial way after I put the kids to bed   ????  I know mom is about due to hit menopause and maybe that's the issue...I went through it myself 8 years ago (surgical) and I know I was a royal witch the first 6 months...maybe that's it.  My daddy always used to say we were a lot alike and always acted as a buffer between us...hopefully I can keep peace.  I am after all a partly red-headed German American with Cherokee and Ute blood...I gotta a pretty quick temper to say the least_


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## marlowmanor

Glad to hear that things seem to be settling down. I was shocked to hear about all this. I always look forward to your answers when I post a question, b/c I know you are very knowledgeable about farming and goats. I hope it all continues to go well for you and y'all are able to buy your own farm soon.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

elevan said:
			
		

> _I am after all a partly red-headed German American with Cherokee and Ute blood...I gotta a pretty quick temper to say the least_


Okay... where is the zipping my lips closed smiley?    you Emily!


----------



## elevan

I gave each of my goaties a kiss in celebration tonight...even the stinky boys  
Chickens each got a chin scratch too...takes a while with that many birds!  



An update on critters:
Miss Flufferbottom is large and in charge of that nest.  I just wish she'd let the other girls use the neighboring boxes.  I can hardly wait to see what fluff balls hatch out...8 more days  
DH told me tonight when we discussed calling off the sale that he wants to keep the guineas (after I told him I'm probably gonna trim the chickens a little) cause he thinks they're funny and cute.  I reminded him that I planned to eat them...he was kind of crest fallen and said "I know".    I don't know if we're gonna eat the guineas now or not!
Goldie didn't kid and is now acting in heat...so I guess she's gonna get penned up with a buck cause breeding her via dates just isn't working.
Elsie is also acting in heat again...so we'll pen her with a buck too.
Jerry (our llama) has started spending the past few evenings in the barn - much to Maggie's (goat) delight. She may be a month shy of a year old but she still loves to ride the llama around!  Of course he seems to enjoy it as much as she does.


----------



## elevan

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I am after all a partly red-headed German American with Cherokee and Ute blood...I gotta a pretty quick temper to say the least_
> 
> 
> 
> Okay... where is the zipping my lips closed smiley?    you Emily!
Click to expand...

You know when I read that "partly red-headed" - it just sounds odd.  I'm a strawberry blonde and sometimes I look more red and sometimes more blonde.  I've got hazel eyes too so even those can deceive you.  DH says I'm a mixed up mess - but he loves this mixed up mess!

And yeah I'll admit it - I need a lip zipper at times


----------



## Livinwright Farm

elevan said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I am after all a partly red-headed German American with Cherokee and Ute blood...I gotta a pretty quick temper to say the least_
> 
> 
> 
> Okay... where is the zipping my lips closed smiley?    you Emily!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know when I read that "partly red-headed" - it just sounds odd.  I'm a strawberry blonde and sometimes I look more red and sometimes more blonde.  I've got hazel eyes too so even those can deceive you.  DH says I'm a mixed up mess - but he loves this mixed up mess!
> 
> And yeah I'll admit it - I need a lip zipper at times
Click to expand...


----------



## redtailgal

c


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like my mother.  Pushes you as far as she can, then when she realizes she went too far she tries to act nice so she can push you further.  _Or she realizes she went to far but won't admit she was wrong so pretends it never happened.  _
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly it.  And I'd probably place bets that my grandma set her straight.
> 
> 
> 
> So for now, we can dance and celebrate that Honaker Farm is NOT gonna have to sell our animals!
> 
> It's been a rough weekend for me folks...I think I need a drink!  I'm gonna go hug some goats and chickens instead
> 
> It's Sunday which means POW day...
> 
> Thank you again everyone for your support - the outpouring of hugs - the offers to buy critters even though you don't need them - and so much more.  I love you guys!
Click to expand...

What are your requirements for farm purchase and price range?  I sadly enjoy looking for farms and might just find a gem for ya.


----------



## 77Herford

http://www.realestateshows.com/414585
http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...&Page=1&Office=47031&No=47031-10790&AU=N&FT=P


----------



## elevan

I'm more along the lines of estate auctions...very frugal.  Just this past Saturday a nice little farm around the corner went for $35,000...nothing wrong with it...just how auctions go.


----------



## kstaven

Now if the greater populace could take some lessons from the way this little COMMUNITY works our respective countries would not be in the mess they are in.

happy to hear the news today. :bun


----------



## 77Herford

http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...&Page=1&Office=34050&No=34050-11108&AU=N&FT=P
Nice size for a little place.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

OMG I am totally moving to Ohio. That place is freakin' adorable!  I love the porches.


----------



## jodief100

Come down here to Kentucky with us!  The Commonwealth is much nicer to it's farmer's than Ohio is. 

I am glad you made a decision and are sticking to your guns!  Family can be so trying sometimes.  I remember my sister calling me once in the middle of a workday when my Mom was visiting her.  I picked up the phone and I hear " Help me, I am going to kill her!"  about 3 times.  I had to ask if she wanted my help to talk her out of it or if she wanted me to bring over a shovel?


----------



## Snowhunter

Oh Em I'm so happy to hear things are lookin up for yall.


----------



## elevan

DH will be starting a new job soon and they had offered him a position in Iowa...but we're not ready to pick up and go that far..._yet_.  So he took a spot in north central Ohio.  The company is looking to expand 5 fold in the next couple of years.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

I hope NH is not on the list of "I will not live in" states   Southern Nh is warmer than my part of the sate, and has most of the state's livestock veterinarians.  Lots of good land down that way too.  Plus I would love having you in the same state! From Cheshire county to Carroll county is roughly 2.5-3.5 hrs depending on what part of the counties you start & end in.   Lots of beautiful cheap farm properties over in Effingham, NH that have at least 17 acres.


----------



## redtailgal

c


----------



## marlowmanor

redtailgal said:
			
		

> You could always come to NC.........lol


I agree!


----------



## elevan

Guys - Please pray for my sweet hen Lucky!  She was the lone survivor of a mink attack that killed my first batch of chickens.  She didn't come to the coop tonight and we've been unable to find her.    It's now completely dark - I can only hope she shows up in the morning.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Praying!


----------



## redtailgal

z


----------



## Ms. Research




----------



## 77Herford

http://www.landwatch.com/Ashland-County-Ohio-Farms-and-Ranches-for-sale/pid/200010292

Great price range and Auction.  Your should see what my mother is like if you think this is annoying.


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## redtailgal

z


----------



## jodief100

I really hope she is OK.  Please let us know how everything is.


----------



## elevan

We're still unable to find Lucky    There is also no sign of an attack...although if it were aerial (hawk) I'm not sure if we'd find anything.  I really hope that she's gone broody and has holed up somewhere    We'll keep looking.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

:/ still praying


----------



## elevan

WE FOUND HER!!! SHE'S ALIVE!!!

I saw her running around in the pig's pen a little bit ago trying to figure out how to get out.  We checked there - 3 times last night and she wasn't there  :/
She was a bit ruffled and upset but at least she's ALIVE!!!

I am so happy!


----------



## jodief100




----------



## Roll farms




----------



## that's*satyrical

YAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## damummis

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> YAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!


X2


----------



## terrilhb

YIPPEEE  YIPPPEEE YAY.    CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Hurray!!!!!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Wahoo!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic




----------



## 77Herford




----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

>


Hey!  I LOVE my critters...even those intended for the pot!


----------



## Ms. Research

Glad to hear Lucky is alive and well.


----------



## elevan

All the chickens made it to the coop safely tonight.  DH or I will usually take a moment while counting chickens to give them a scratch under their beak.  Obviously Lucky was still pretty upset cause she nearly took DH's finger off when he tried to give her a scratch.

The ducks were acting a little weird this evening and didn't want to head to the pond at first.  Then I noticed that the stork (or as the boys call it dork) was down at the pond.  After a bunch of talking amongst themselves the ducks finally decided to head for the pond.  The 2 black east india duck always run halfway and then fly the rest of the way leaving poor Smokey (large mutt) to run after them yelling  

The goats were very playful tonight.  Lots of jumping and twirling.  They were also very demanding of attention.

Tonight was my boys first soccer game.  In kindergarten soccer they don't keep score...but if they did we would have lost 3-0.  Our goalie is very good but she just didn't have much support from the team  :/  Blaine almost scored  but when he kicked the ball into the goal, the other team's goalie gave it a good kick...the ball went airborne and connected straight on with Blaine's face.  Ouch!  All the other parents cringed...I just yelled "Way to use your head, bud!"  And so he laughed about it and didn't cry.  Then not even 3 minutes later he runs face first into a marker pole.  If his face isn't bruised up in the morning I'll be really surprised.  Keaton got a little distracted and had trouble keeping his head in the game....but we kind of expected that.


----------



## marlowmanor

Glad everyone made it to the coop tonight. Sorry to hear about Blaine.:/ Hopefully he won't be too bruised in the morning.


----------



## redtailgal

z


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Yay for Lucky!
> 
> um, is she seriously headed for the pot? and you named her Lucky? Geesh, I would hate to be the UNlucky one......lol


No, no, no...Lucky is not headed for the pot!  

I was generalizing that I LOVE and provide love to all of my critters no matter what their destination.

She didn't have a name until the fateful night that a mink attacked the coop and killed 10 of 11 chickens (my first flock) she managed to wedge herself into a corner, trapped by a water barrel...no way she could get out but no way anything could get to her either.  At that time I had a coop with an enclosed run that I thought was secure and so I didn't close the coop.  My fault and it ended badly.  We thought that they were all dead...we couldn't find chicken #11 the rest were all piled up dead.  The entire day went by without us knowing that she was there...then at almost dark one of the dogs caught sight of her and we rescued her from her position.  She became known as Lucky from that point.  She has a "you won't take me alive" attitude and is very hard to catch if you need to catch her during the day...even at night she's pretty alert to her surroundings.  That mink was a menace last fall eliminating our flock and 3 of our neighbors...one neighbor lost 80 chickens, another 26, we lost 10 and still another neighbor lost 4.  We all set traps and one neighbor managed to get the mink's foot in a snap trap but that was the best that we could do.


----------



## elevan

Thought I'd share some random pictures  

This is Lucky - she's a silver lakenvelder (sorry it's a really crappy pic)






Miss Flufferbottom "Fluffy" - the soon to be chicken mama





My Basenji - Oingo "Boingo"





Jerry the llama and the chickens (getting scratch) the guineas and ducks are in there too - poor guy was afraid to move





Speedy





Snickers





Ranger





Turkeys (Thanksgiving and Christmas dinner)


----------



## Roll farms

That poor llama looks like he's wondering where all the midgets came from...Love the basenji, I've always wanted one.


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> That poor llama looks like he's wondering where all the midgets came from...Love the basenji, I've always wanted one.


Jerry came over and I gave him a handful of scratch   then told him to be careful and not step on anyone...he stood there until they were all done    He's such a good boy...loves and protects the chickens and the goats.

Boingo is the most loyal dog I have ever known.  I love when he baroos...sounds just like he's saying I LOVE YOU...makes my heart melt.  Baroos when he's happy, "yikes" when he's hurt...never barks (cause Basenjis can't) and is wonderful for those who have allergies.  One down side...he's a hunter.  One evening I let him out into the yard and within a minute he had sighted, caught and was ready to dismantle a wild rabbit.  I've never heard such an awful sound as a rabbit screaming.  So I can't let him around the farm critters or they'd be goners.  But it's a fault I can overlook because he's wonderful in every other way.  Well...except bathtime - he HATES water.

Basenjis are hard to train though...they are so intelligent and self opinionated.  Boingo's downfall is pupcorn...he'd do anything for it


----------



## that's*satyrical

any dog that doesn't bark is cool in my book....mine's getting on my last nerve with his constant yapping.


----------



## 77Herford

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> any dog that doesn't bark is cool in my book....mine's getting on my last nerve with his constant yapping.


Hee...heeee....


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Jerry sounds cool!  Do you have to shear him or anything? (I know NOTHING bout llamas)


I don't have shears that will work so with determination and a few blisters I barrel clipped him with scissors back in May...kind of why his mid section looks really rough.  Next year I'll find someone to come in and fully shear him.  I plan to alternate full shear and barrel clipping on alternate years.




> lol, Ms Flufferbottom.  gets me every time.
> 
> She is a lovely little lady!


DH calls her our chicken dog...she loves human attention.


----------



## Roll farms

I really gotta get my llama pics scanned and posted in my thread...we used to have 7 at one time, but that was before I got my 1st digital camera.

Try full body clipping all of those w/ a set of hand shears (the big red ones), if you wanna talk blisters.  OUCH.

I watched an ABC Saturday special about Basenjis when I was a kid, and have never forgotten it...it told all about how they don't bark but do vocalize, and how loyal they are.  Why is it I can retain stuff about animals that I learned 25 years ago, but can't remember to put shampoo on the grocery list now???


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I really gotta get my llama pics scanned and posted in my thread...we used to have 7 at one time, but that was before I got my 1st digital camera.
> 
> Try full body clipping all of those w/ a set of hand shears (the big red ones), if you wanna talk blisters.  OUCH.
> 
> I watched an ABC Saturday special about Basenjis when I was a kid, and have never forgotten it...it told all about how they don't bark but do vocalize, and how loyal they are.  Why is it I can retain stuff about animals that I learned 25 years ago, but can't remember to put shampoo on the grocery list now???


Forgot to mention that while clipping him he kicked me in the calf and kneed me in the groin...if I was a dude I would have been on the ground and done  


Basenjis actually have quite a few vocalizations meaning different things.  Much easier to know what's going on with your dog than when they just bark  
When they hunt with them in Africa they wear wooden bells to help the hunters keep track of them.


I remember the weirdest stuff too and forget the mundane everyday stuff


----------



## Ms. Research

Love your herd Emily.  Makes me  knowing all has settled down and they are all with you driving you crazy, kneeing you in the groin, scaring the bejesus out of you getting lost in the night, but turning up like nothing happened.   As much as they make you drop your jaw or have smoke coming out of your ears, from the trouble they get into, they do make life interesting.

Mrs. Flutterbottom, your Chicken Dog, is very impressive.  She's a silkie?   Have no clue about chickens other they are good on the barbeque and their eggs in an omlette with fresh mushrooms, tomatoes, onions, and lots of cheese.  I love the feathers on her feet.   I've been lurking on BYC and there are TONS of different breed of chickens.  I never knew.  I love the picture with Jerry.  All those different types of chickens and quail.  Plus the ducks.  

Jerry is sweet.  Again no clue.  But the story I read that you posted really shows what a loyal guardian they are.  I love their big expressive eyes.  But you can have the spit.  Nasty stuff.      But then again, I have a few people I would LOVE for Jerry to meet in one of his spitting moods. 

Boingo is beautiful.  My Son LOVED dogs as much as he LOVED tractors at 5 years old.  He could just go on for hours about different breeds and their origins.  The Basenji was one of the breeds he really liked.   Unfortunately, like rabbits and hardwire, so are dogs.  Can't blame him for doing what is in his nature.  

Thanks for sharing the pictures here.  Also love the pictures on your Website.


----------



## elevan

Thank you Mrs. Research  

Miss Flufferbottom... (pause for RTG to giggle).... is a cochin.  Nice, heavy girl.

I think that DH has a picture of Jerry giving me a "kiss" I'll have to see if I can find it and post it.  I'd just brushed my teeth and was talking to him...he liked the minty smell I think and came in real close so that his nose was right on mine.  Freaked me out cause he'd never done anything like that before.

And he's never spit...never even acted like he wanted to.



If Miss Flufferbottom didn't make RTG giggle I would just write Fluffy


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> Thank you Mrs. Research
> 
> Miss Flufferbottom... (pause for RTG to giggle).... is a cochin.  Nice, heavy girl.
> 
> I think that DH has a picture of Jerry giving me a "kiss" I'll have to see if I can find it and post it.  I'd just brushed my teeth and was talking to him...he liked the minty smell I think and came in real close so that his nose was right on mine.  Freaked me out cause he'd never done anything like that before.
> 
> *And he's never spit...never even acted like he wanted to.*
> 
> 
> 
> *If Miss Flufferbottom didn't make RTG giggle I would just write Fluffy   *


Then he doesn't need to come here.  Coming to New Jersey will DEFINITELY make him want to spit.  Don't want that for your sweet boy who loves mints. 

And I wouldn't know Flufferbottom by any other name.  Looking at that picture, it fits her to a T.  Nice heavy girls lay good eggs, don't they?


----------



## elevan

on the New Jersey reference.


I'm actually glad that Miss Flufferbottom went broody.  Poor girl needed a break.  She seems to have such problems with her eggs.  I fear that one day we'll lose her to being egg bound.  I do what I can for her but her eggs are very unusual to say the least.


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> on the New Jersey reference.
> 
> 
> I'm actually glad that Miss Flufferbottom went broody.  Poor girl needed a break.  She seems to have such problems with her eggs.  I fear that one day we'll lose her to being egg bound.  I do what I can for her but her eggs are very unusual to say the least.


  See I don't know anything about chickens.  Sorry to hear about Miss Flufferbottom's egg problems.  Hope this "broody" time helps.  Or is she just that way?


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## elevan

She eats tons of oyster shell.  Her eggs are funny shaped, too large, too small, too thin....every day the egg was something different.  She has more weird shaped eggs than anything.  The last egg she laid before she went broody was completely flat on one side and the rest of it was wrinkled - reminded me of those chocolate covered eggs that you see around Easter that the chocolate kind of "ribbons" around the filling....if that makes sense.

And right before laying she just seems so pale and weak...almost as if it's taking all of her life force just to pass the egg -even if it ends up being a tiny one.

I'm hoping with her going broody and I'll allow her to raise any chicks that she hatches and with winter coming soon after that then she'll get the break she needs and things will *hopefully* be normal for her when she starts laying again.


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## jodief100

I suspect the "wierd egg thing"  is just in her genetics.  

Basenjis are sighthounds like my greyhounds!  Wonderful little dogs.  I can't let Grace near the small animals but Jo is fine with everyone.  Grace has caught rabbits and squirls.  She is getting to old now but she was something to see!  She is classified  "low-moderate prey drive".  You should see my friend's grey who is classified "high".  He grabbed a 20 lb pyr puppy by the ear and tried to take off with it.


----------



## elevan

Yes, Basenji trials are quite fun to watch   They are fast little dogs.

I went to the doctor this morning to get the stitch removed from the back of my knee.  No more temptation for those chickens - that mole is history.  I suspect that they will find something else to attack though  

I also got reamed by the doctor for not properly taking my meds (acid reflux, stomach ready to ulcerate, nausea...yada yada).  "It's no wonder you're nauseated...you got to treat the disease and not the symptoms.  You must take your medicines the way that they are prescribed to you"  _cringing...while DH gives me THE look of I told you so_  I hate taking meds...especially meds that make me tired.  Ah, well...guess I gotta suck it up and do it anyway.  DH threatened to treat me like one of my critters and force the meds into me.  No thanks!  I'll be a good girl from now on...at least I'll try  

We stopped at TSC after the doctor to get some grit and oyster shell.  Now tell me if this makes sense...5# bag is 5.99 and 25#grit / 50#o.s. is 9.79  Who in their right mind is gonna buy a 5# bag?  And they are both labeled as Manna Pro so it's not a brand difference.

Then we went to Menards to return the stuff I got to run electricity to the barn.  I'm not doing it.  I'm not gonna run electricity to a barn that's not mine when I'm hoping to get my own farm soon.  Yes, it's a pain to haul hot water buckets to the barn in the winter.  Yes, it's a pain to run an extension cord when I need a power tool down there.  But I am NOT gonna do it.  And so I returned all the stuff.  And then the lady hands me back the money and I asked her why she was giving me less than what I had paid originally.  "Well, Sweety, you bought a bag of candy the first time you came and I can't refund what you've already ate"  :/     Dumb blonde moment!  DH laughed all the way to the car on that one!  Yeah, laugh it up mister...you're the one that's gonna be hauling hot water this winter!  

Stopped at the grocery store to fill my prescriptions on the way home and had a 30 minute wait.  You know why they do that to you?  Cause then you're gonna buy something.  We didn't have breakfast this morning cause we were running late...and we're in a store full of food - hungry....and they had samples out...You guessed it - bought too much junk that I normally wouldn't buy    But my purchases did mean that I got $0.20 off on a full fill up!  Yay, for gas discounts!

Then I remembered...we were running late this morning...so I turned to DH, "Did you let the chickens out this morning?"  His reponse, "Nope".  Ugh!  Those are gonna be some mad birds.  We got home and DH went to let the chickens out of the coop and he was almost overtaken as they rushed through the human door to get out.  (It was almost noon when we got home).  And as punishment to me - they've withheld eggs this morning...little snots (I'm stealing lines from RTG)

Had a BLT for lunch and then sat down to some computer stuff.  I see a nap in my near future cause those meds are making me sleepy  

Boys have a soccer practice / game tonight.  Let's hope that they improve a little and we're able to score something.  Blaine never did bruise from his facial hit...thank goodness cause picture day at school was the next day.



			
				jodief100 said:
			
		

> I suspect the "wierd egg thing"  is just in her genetics.


So, you think she just lays "bad" eggs?

***************************************************************

_eta: I've added a bio on me to my first post of the journal if anyone wants to go back and read it._


----------



## elevan

Team Green did a lot better tonight!  Woot!  Now, we don't keep score in kindergarten soccer but if we did we had a tie game 2-2.

I was a little disappointed in our players for misconduct though.  We lost the ball once due to shoving an opposing team member and during practice (which is directly before the game) all of our male players (6) decided to pick on one of our boys who has down's syndrome    I'm extremely disappointed that one of those boys was mine (Keaton).

Blaine had to sit on the side lines due to getting a Red card in school the past 2 days...today's offense was being disrespectful to his teacher.  I seriously may have the first kindergartener to get suspended from school for attitude if he keeps it up.  They've already moved him to a new classroom, he's lost recess and has to sit with the principal and he's sat out of 2 soccer games.  I don't know what else to do with him...well, he's losing all toys tomorrow - they'll be removed from his room.


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> Team Green did a lot better tonight!  Woot!  Now, we don't keep score in kindergarten soccer but if we did we had a tie game 2-2.
> 
> I was a little disappointed in our players for misconduct though.  We lost the ball once due to shoving an opposing team member and during practice (which is directly before the game) all of our male players (6) decided to pick on one of our boys who has down's syndrome    I'm extremely disappointed that one of those boys was mine (Keaton).
> 
> Blaine had to sit on the side lines due to getting a Red card in school the past 2 days...today's offense was being disrespectful to his teacher.  I seriously may have the first kindergartener to get suspended from school for attitude if he keeps it up.  They've already moved him to a new classroom, he's lost recess and has to sit with the principal and he's sat out of 2 soccer games.  I don't know what else to do with him...well, he's losing all toys tomorrow - they'll be removed from his room.


Don't give in.  I think what you are doing is exactly what I did to get my Son's attention.  He went through a "testing" time like Blaine is doing, and we basically removed everything from his room.  He got the point.  Took him lots of time before he got anything back.  But that "attitude" adjustment did work out.  

Regarding the incident with the young boy with downe, peer pressure can be very tough at that age.  Seems he's trying to fit in and fitting in means he has to pull what he's pulling.  Time to nip this type of peer pressure in the bud.  

I think what you and your DH are doing for these boys is awesome.   I commend those who love someone's children and truly take them in as their own.


----------



## elevan

One of the boys on the team decided to repeatedly kick one of the girls during practice tonight too.  I don't know why they all decided to be mean tonight  :/

DH is coach and will be talking to the parents about this type of behavior at picture day on Saturday.  He's decided that if it continues then he will sit out any player who does it...even at the risk of forfeiting a game.  He had a very stern talk with all the players tonight but really the parents must reinforce that at home as well.


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> One of the boys on the team decided to repeatedly kick one of the girls during practice tonight too.  I don't know why they all decided to be mean tonight  :/
> 
> DH is coach and will be talking to the parents about this type of behavior at picture day on Saturday.  He's decided that if it continues then he will sit out any player who does it...even at the risk of forfeiting a game.  He had a very stern talk with all the players tonight but really the parents must reinforce that at home as well.


X2 on the parents FULL involvement.  Way to go to your DH.  Showing them young that it's not just winning, but the respect of the game which is full respect of others.  Excellent message in life.


----------



## daisychick

I am enjoying reading your journal.    I have a few hens that lay some weird shaped eggs.  Sometimes they seem to "smooth" out after their molting time and the start of their second laying cycle.  Others always have a "wrinkled type shell" on their eggs.  I really just think it has something to do with their egg tube or canal or whatever it is called.  I am amazed at the size of eggs that some of my little hens lay, I have no idea how they squeeze those things out, and then other big hens lay smaller eggs.  It is one of life's mysteries.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

We had one this summer that thought she worked for Dairy Queen. Every egg had a little ice cream swoop on the top of it. I wish I'd taken a picture of one.


----------



## elevan

Making some breeding plans...does will be placed with bucks over late fall - winter.  This hand breeding isn't working as I had hoped...so we're going to go back to pasture breeding.  I'm gonna split the herd into 4 groups....3 breeding groups and 1 non-breeding group.

Group 1:  Non-breeding
Miss Diva - she is too young and too small to breed yet.
Kingston - wether
Rocky - wether


Group 2:  Breeding Pygmy
Speedy - buck
Goldie - never freshened on our farm
Elsie - 4 yrs old and never freshened


Group 3:  Breeding F1 Pygerian
Ranger - buck
Daisy - If she doesn't kid early Dec
Maggie - yearling 1st timer


Group 4:  Breeding - Is he ready?
Snickers - buck
Lilly - If she doesn't kid mid Nov.


----------



## marlowmanor

sounds like you have a plan! Hope it works well for you.  Hoping for pretty babies and girls!


----------



## elevan

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> sounds like you have a plan! Hope it works well for you.  Hoping for pretty babies and girls!


Yep...PINK is definitely what we want


----------



## Ms. Research

Thinking Pink in New Jersey!  Can't wait to read how it goes.


----------



## elevan

Soccer pictures this morning  

DH talked to the soccer parents about bullying and that it wouldn't be tolerated and everyone was fine with it...except one parent.  That parent wanted to play the line of boys will be boys.  DH's #1 rule that he gave to the parents is that everyone have fun...well bullying behavior violates that first rule, doesn't it?

I've decided that I am unhappy with the length of time my first illustrator is taking in doing the job that I asked for my children's early reader.  It's a relative so I really have no problem pulling it from them - as they seem to not think it's a big deal to leave it set undone.  I have 3 artists who have requested that I consider them for the job and I've asked them to put in bids with sample artwork that is age appropriate for a 5 year old.  I'm really looking forward to seeing what they put together.

The animals are loving this weather!  I'm not so sure about it...69* with a wind chill making it feel like 45*.  Ah, well...I don't have to break out my winter coat or coveralls yet, so I guess I shouldn't complain too much.

Rocky (wether) managed to squeeze out of the buck's pen.  Imagine my surprise to find him in with doe herd...and then my horror to think that maybe the buck's were there too!  Thankfully they weren't and all was well.  I found where the snot squeezed under the fence and fixed the problem.

Update on Skeeter:  She is able to hold herself up on her legs and walk around like a normal chicken now!!  She is still wobbly at times but is getting stronger and stronger.  I put her in a high pen in the coop at night and she goes in the main brooder pen during the day (which is larger) to exercise.  She knows when it's time to move and is ready to do so every morning and evening.  I'm really glad that no one wanted to "rescue" her and rehab her from me.  Eased my guilt to see her recovering.

We're at day 19 on Miss Flufferbottom's eggs    Monday is the big day for her.  I'm getting more and more excited to see what little fluff balls she's gonna hatch out!


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> Soccer pictures this morning
> 
> DH talked to the soccer parents about bullying and that it wouldn't be tolerated and everyone was fine with it...except one parent.  That parent wanted to play the line of boys will be boys.  DH's #1 rule that he gave to the parents is that everyone have fun...well bullying behavior violates that first rule, doesn't it?
> 
> I've decided that I am unhappy with the length of time my first illustrator is taking in doing the job that I asked for my children's early reader.  It's a relative so I really have no problem pulling it from them - as they seem to not think it's a big deal to leave it set undone.  I have 3 artists who have requested that I consider them for the job and I've asked them to put in bids with sample artwork that is age appropriate for a 5 year old.  I'm really looking forward to seeing what they put together.
> 
> The animals are loving this weather!  I'm not so sure about it...69* with a wind chill making it feel like 45*.  Ah, well...I don't have to break out my winter coat or coveralls yet, so I guess I shouldn't complain too much.
> 
> Rocky (wether) managed to squeeze out of the buck's pen.  Imagine my surprise to find him in with doe herd...and then my horror to think that maybe the buck's were there too!  Thankfully they weren't and all was well.  I found where the snot squeezed under the fence and fixed the problem.
> 
> *Update on Skeeter:  She is able to hold herself up on her legs and walk around like a normal chicken now!!  She is still wobbly at times but is getting stronger and stronger.  I put her in a high pen in the coop at night and she goes in the main brooder pen during the day (which is larger) to exercise.  She knows when it's time to move and is ready to do so every morning and evening.  I'm really glad that no one wanted to "rescue" her and rehab her from me.  Eased my guilt to see her recovering.*
> 
> We're at day 19 on Miss Flufferbottom's eggs    Monday is the big day for her.  I'm getting more and more excited to see what little fluff balls she's gonna hatch out!


So glad to hear about Skeeter.  Sometimes things work out the way they do for a reason.  You made a mistake.  It happens.  But now you can help make up for that tiny error.  Looks like you are bringing her back to have a great life!  So glad to hear it.    Hate to see someone who really cares upset over a accident.    Sounds like an issue that has gone to memory.  Skeeter probably doesn't even remember.  

And love this cool weather.


----------



## elevan

It's a beautiful, lazy day here on the farm  

The sun is out and it's in the mid 60s with just the slightest hint of a breeze.  Lovely day!

The chickens and guineas have taken the opportunity to venture farther into the field than they ever have before.  I took some scratch out for them and had chickens running from clear out past the pond - up on the hill.  I didn't see the guineas so I yelled "Guin - guin - guin" and they flew at me from the inner bank of the pond.  As I said before, obviously wing clipping a guinea does absolutely no good.

Tomorrow is the big day for Miss Flufferbottom.  I really hope to see some little fluff balls


----------



## elevan

One of our chicks escaped the field today to visit the neighbors.  Thank goodness they weren't home or their dogs would have been out and she'd have been a snack.

Bad Cruella!


----------



## 77Herford

The Goats are gorging themselves on the Alfalfa hay, lol.  Will hobble out this morning to check on the Llama's.  They will have plenty of room to give birth and shelter if they need it.  Got an old tractor shed in the front pen along with a modern large shelter.


----------



## jodief100

Sounds like a nice day on the farm.  Can't wait to see Flufefr's chicks.  Is she just hatching her own or does she have a few others as well?


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> The Goats are gorging themselves on the Alfalfa hay, lol.  Will hobble out this morning to check on the Llama's.  They will have plenty of room to give birth and shelter if they need it.  Got an old tractor shed in the front pen along with a modern large shelter.


Are you updating me or did you forget which journal you were in?  


Hope your back is doing better!


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a nice day on the farm.  Can't wait to see Flufefr's chicks.  Is she just hatching her own or does she have a few others as well?


Fluffer is hatching totally unrelated chicks.  I got the eggs from a family friend and there are a couple of BCM eggs in there! Although since they have 4 roosters in with 20 hens I cannot say for certain what I'm gonna get other than barnyard mixes but it should be interesting


----------



## daisychick

Any action on the eggs???  I love when a broody hatches eggs, but hate that you can't see what's going on under them.


----------



## elevan

daisychick said:
			
		

> Any action on the eggs???  I love when a broody hatches eggs, but hate that you can't see what's going on under them.


No chicks this morning.  And it's been pouring down rain ever since...so I haven't been back out to check.  First break in the rain, I plan to check for chicks


----------



## daisychick

Is this your first time with a broody???


----------



## elevan

daisychick said:
			
		

> Is this your first time with a broody???


2nd.  We had another girl hatch out 6 chicks back in June.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Goats are gorging themselves on the Alfalfa hay, lol.  Will hobble out this morning to check on the Llama's.  They will have plenty of room to give birth and shelter if they need it.  Got an old tractor shed in the front pen along with a modern large shelter.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you updating me or did you forget which journal you were in?
> 
> 
> Hope your back is doing better!
Click to expand...

  I was wondering were that post went.


----------



## elevan

Gave my Grandma a call to get her recipe for Stewed Tomato Gravy over bread.  That's what was for dinner tonight folks!  

I made some minor modifications to her recipe so that I could have a one pot meal.  Turned out super yummy!!  Makes me think of sitting in Grandma's kitchen while she cooked up a batch and chatting....love my Grandma Emily to pieces!!


----------



## daisychick

Oh my!  My grandma used to make some kind of stewed tomatoes in a pot and then put pieces of bread in it.  I LOVED IT!  Brings back memories.  Tomatoes are my most favorite food on this planet.


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> Gave my Grandma a call to get her recipe for Stewed Tomato Gravy over bread.  That's what was for dinner tonight folks!
> 
> I made some minor modifications to her recipe so that I could have a one pot meal.  Turned out super yummy!!  Makes me think of sitting in Grandma's kitchen while she cooked up a batch and chatting....love my Grandma Emily to pieces!!


That sounds like a recipe you shoudl share! Never heard of it honestly.


----------



## elevan

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave my Grandma a call to get her recipe for Stewed Tomato Gravy over bread.  That's what was for dinner tonight folks!
> 
> I made some minor modifications to her recipe so that I could have a one pot meal.  Turned out super yummy!!  Makes me think of sitting in Grandma's kitchen while she cooked up a batch and chatting....love my Grandma Emily to pieces!!
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a recipe you shoudl share! Never heard of it honestly.
Click to expand...

I will...it'll be in my cookbook


----------



## elevan

Best laid plans...

Remember this?


> Group 1:  Non-breeding
> Miss Diva - she is too young and too small to breed yet.
> Kingston - wether
> Rocky - wether
> 
> 
> Group 2:  Breeding Pygmy
> Speedy - buck
> Goldie - never freshened on our farm
> Elsie - 4 yrs old and never freshened
> 
> 
> Group 3:  Breeding F1 Pygerian
> Ranger - buck
> Daisy - If she doesn't kid early Dec
> Maggie - yearling 1st timer
> 
> 
> Group 4:  Breeding - Is he ready?
> Snickers - buck
> Lilly - If she doesn't kid mid Nov.


Well...obviously my Nigerian Dwarf buck had other plans...as in ALL the does were for him!!!

It's been raining all day today so I haven't been outside much at all.  Just this morning and a little bit ago to check on Fluffer.  Well the dang mini / shetland cross horse that resides with the main herd of goats broke one of the t-posts off at the ground rubbing his big rear on it and allowed enough give for Ranger to get out.  I walk out to check on Fluffer and see the goats out beyond the pond up on the hill and THEN I see WHITE!!  OMG...none of the girls are white!!!  Complete melt down on my part!!

Now, I'm gonna have to get some lute to deal with Diva...the rest we'll just wait and see what and when they produce  


On the note of Fluffer: She has 3 beautiful chicks tucked in the front of her breast and the rest are still hatching or tucked too far back.  I'll have pictures of the first 3 when I get them loaded.


----------



## elevan




----------



## marlowmanor

Oh, No ! Silly buck, he didn't have to be so greedy! Sorry you have to lute miss Diva, but at least you know about it and don't end up with it being a problem because you didn't know it happened. Maybe some of them won't take and you can still do some of your breeding plans. Can't wait to see pictures of the new fluffy bottoms!

ETA: You posted before I finished. The chicks are cute!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I am sorry to hear about the buck getting out. That stinks. 

Those chicks are adorable!  Congratulations!


----------



## daisychick

Yeah for baby chicks!   Bummer on the Free Ranger (his new nickname today)  :/


----------



## Ms. Research

Congratulations on the new chicks.   And sounds like you might be having some goats?  Yes best made plans do not seem to be what your buck thought they should be.  Very sorry about Diva.


----------



## 77Herford

Always sweet to see a new chick poping out from their mom's feathers.


----------



## elevan

Total chicks this morning is 8!  She still has a couple eggs that may hatch.  There's a lot of color under Mama Fluffer


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Total chicks this morning is 8!  She still has a couple eggs that may hatch.  There's a lot of color under Mama Fluffer


That is great news! Congratulations!


----------



## elevan

Final chick count is 8!!  The others were duds. They are super duper cute and Miss Flufferbottom is doing such an awesome job showing them food and water and keeping them tucked under for warmth.


----------



## daisychick

Momma hens are the best, it is so cute how they talk a totally different chicken language to chicks when they are teaching them.  Sounds you never hear if you've never had a broody.   

I hatched out tooooooo many chicks last fall and now I have too many chickens.  I must thin it down before winter.  There is a chicken swap in a few weeks and I am hoping to sell about 20 hens there.


----------



## elevan

Fluffer lost one of her chicks  



It was doing fine earlier...eating and drinking and running around and cuddling.  I'm not sure what happened but this evening it was dead.


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Those little ones are like that, you blink your eye and they fall over and die.


Oh, I know...it's just so sad to lose a critter at any age for any reason.  And Fluffer was doing her best to try to make it move  

She's a really good mama.


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> And um, I had a silver seabright bantum that was a really good mother too, but the *only problem was that he was a rooster*...........He had all his boy parts, never laid eggs.  But when he bred a hen, he also sat on the eggs and tended to the the bittys like a hen.  Yeah, he was strange. lol


----------



## elevan

Went to TSC this morning to get some feed and some more heavy duty t-posts.  Came home and shored up the buck's pen.  Got caught in the rain and DH and I took refuge in the buck's barn.

Speedy took an instant liking to DH and decided that he wanted to be DH's "friend"  I couldn't help laughing!















I finally figured out why Speedy "liked" DH so much...he had been petting Elsie just before we entered the buck's pen and Elsie is in heat right now  

After the rain stopped we were able to caught Rocky and Ranger (the 2 buck pen escapees) and put them back where they belonged.

Then we moved on to doing some stall rearranging in the barn and adding some nest boxes into the barn since the chickens like to hide eggs in there  

I heard a big commotion in the buck's pen and looked out to see Rocky running through the field with the tom turkey hot on his heels,  I couldn't figure out what was going on until the turkey jumped onto Rocky and umm...     There's a whole lot of hormones in that pen right now!

Been a long day....but VERY amusing


----------



## jodief100

My goodness!  Your boys are all up in a rage right now.  Sorry about Fluffer's baby.  Chicks are so fragile.  

Keep us updated on the babies.


----------



## Ms. Research

Sounds like Love is in the Air at Elevan's Farm.   Hoping all that love produces PRETTY babies.  

Sorry to hear about Fluffer's chick.  Sometimes no matter how good mom is, 


Can't wait to see baby pics !


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I am sorry to hear about Fluffer's chick.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Honaker Farm: the Romantic get away.


 Hahaha!


----------



## elevan

I've been having one of those days were CFS is keeping me in bed...headache and exhaustion mainly.    I hate it but there's not really much I can do for it.  DH is taking care of critters for me and I missed the boy's soccer game tonight.  Although DH tells me it was a clobbering...we lost 4-1.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Here's hoping you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Ms. Research

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Here's hoping you feel better tomorrow.


X2


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I hope you are feeling better, Emily.


----------



## 77Herford

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping you feel better tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> X2
Click to expand...

What she said.


----------



## elevan

Thanks for the well wishes  


I'm feeling much better today and was able to get out to my critters.

Fluffer is still being an awesome mama hen.  I'll try to get some more pictures of the chicks to share.

Skeeter is walking much better and was wanting to get out of her crate to join everyone else on the roosts tonight.  I want her stronger yet before I let her join the others.

The goats all demanded some love when I put the chickens in for the evening.


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the well wishes
> 
> 
> I'm feeling much better today and was able to get out to my critters.
> 
> Fluffer is still being an awesome mama hen.  I'll try to get some more pictures of the chicks to share.
> 
> Skeeter is walking much better and was wanting to get out of her crate to join everyone else on the roosts tonight.  I want her stronger yet before I let her join the others.
> 
> The goats all demanded some love when I put the chickens in for the evening.


So glad to hear you were feeling better and got out to see your critters.  Sounds like it did you good.  Got to see Fluffer continuing an awesome job with her balls of fluff.  Made you feel better knowing Skeeter is getting closer to joining everyone.  And how can you not feel better when goats demand your attention and love.   Even the stinky males.


----------



## elevan

I go out 15 minutes later than normal and have to chase Hen Turkey off the turkey coop's roof  

The turkeys normally go to roost 30 minutes earlier than the chickens and normally I go out at 7:15 to put the turkeys in and go back out a half hour later to lock the chickens in. The turkey coop stays closed up during the day because it's within the buck's pen and I've got no way to make it goat proof and leave it open (it's a recycled Playskool Playhouse).  Tonight I figured I'd go out a little later and thought the turkeys would be waiting at the gate for me like always.  Nope.  Hen Turkey was on the roof and Tom Turkey was desperately trying to figure out how to get up there too.    So, I opened the door for Tom and set to work chasing Hen down.  She was determined to stay up there.  Finally got her down and had to chase her around because she refused to go inside...silly turkey.

At least by the time that was all done the chickens just needed counted and shut in.

Checked on the goats and Jerry (llama) wanted some attention.  It's really hard to believe that we've only had that llama a year and that his home before us was abusive.

It's also hard to believe that all that happened in about 20 minutes


----------



## jodief100

Silly turkeys!   Does Maggie still ride Jerry around?


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Silly turkeys!   Does Maggie still ride Jerry around?


Yes, Maggie is still "The Goat Who Controls Llamas"    And Jerry seems to still love it!  That goat is what turned him into a guard...protecting the little baby  





			
				redtailgal said:
			
		

> Well, I need more pics of Flufferbottom and her brood.  Notice I said NEED.
> 
> Demanding arent I?


I'll get some for you tomorrow...maybe   

I'll have DH here to help me keep the rest of the flock out of the way.


----------



## elevan

Not much going on today.  DH and the boys are begging for cake so I'm making a carrot cake for them.  Got dinner in the oven - smothered steak with roasted green beans and mashed potatoes.

We're watching Gremlins (1984 movie).  Funny thing is when it first came out it was a horror movie and now it's classified as comedy    The boys are enjoying it.


----------



## daisychick

My 12 and 14 year old just watched Gremlins for the first time today!!  How funny!  I used to think it was scary, but I guess it just isn't anymore.   We had green beans and potatoes last night.  The only thing NOT similar at your household and mine is we don't have any carrot cake......so........you are going to have to send some of that cake right over to my house.


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## marlowmanor

RTG: It's carrot cake, I do think it's fairly low in calories. You get your veggie serving in there too! Right? It's much lower in calories than chocolate cake I am sure. I'd have a small slice and not worry about it!


----------



## jodief100

You mean Carrot cake isn't a vegetable!  

Does that mean the pumpkin spice ice cream I just had isn't either?  

I want to see Fluffer too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elevan

Carrot cake = veggie
Cream cheese icing = milk

That's my story and I'm sticking too it!!


----------



## jodief100

What about my pumpkin spice ice cream?  Is that a veggie and a milk?


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> Carrot cake = veggie
> Cream cheese icing = milk
> 
> That's my story and I'm sticking too it!!


    Sorry state of affairs when you have to make up a story for eating something Sweet.  And yes has calories.  

Have a piece, even pumpkin ice cream, then go out and take a walk around the farm.  Play with the animals to work off that "piece of sin".  

BTW,  don't deny a little slice of heaven or scoop.   Your body deserves something sweet.   

Now that's my story and I'm sticking too it!


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> What about my pumpkin spice ice cream?  Is that a veggie and a milk?


Yep!


----------



## elevan

Not the prettiest I've ever made but it was YUMMY!


----------



## Ms. Research

TEASE!  

Don't have to be pretty in my book.  Just YUMMY!  

Thanks for sharing...NOT!


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## elevan

*Here's some new pics of Miss Flufferbottom and her chicks - Enjoy!*


----------



## Roll farms

Cute!


----------



## Ms. Research

Look at that fluff!  Congratulations to Fluffer and her brood.


----------



## jodief100

Adorable!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Cute, cute, wiggly and cute.  I love watching chicks hop around.


----------



## daisychick

The chicks are so pretty, I love their color.  It's like blonde with strawberry highlights.    The carrot cake looks fabulous, I bet it was good.  I never buy coffee from the fancy coffee shops, but the other day I was in a hurry and went through the drive-thru of our local shop.  I tried a pumpkin pie latte for the first time and let me tell you, IT WAS AMAZING!  Not good for those of us dieting, but hey it was a treat.


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## elevan

Rain


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Aww! Fluffer's chicks are adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Rain


 I hate rainy days!


----------



## woodleighcreek

Those chicks are sooooo cute!  makes me miss mine. I had 12 living in my closet at one point.


----------



## marlowmanor

What breed are the chicks again?


----------



## elevan

The chicks are barnyard mixes.  I got the eggs from a friend who had 4 roosters in with about 20 hens.  Some of the eggs came from Maran hens but they don't have any Maran roosters...still hoping for some dark egg layers.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Nice! Also, when did you get upraded to a moderator? CONGRATZ!


----------



## elevan

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> Nice! Also, when did you get upraded to a moderator? CONGRATZ!


About 9 days ago or so.  Thanks!


----------



## that's*satyrical

LOL at Ms. Flufferbottom. My boys named their fave chicken Mr. Skinnyhead. I didn't have the heart to tell them Mr. Skinnyhead was a Miss Skinnyhead LOL.


----------



## elevan

So, DH and I were discussing places we'd like to move to in the future and North Carolina came up...


----------



## marlowmanor

Well we are looking into moving to SC. Of course DH has wanted to be there since before we even met.


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## elevan

I was trolling for you RTG    I knew you'd provide some good deets!  

How far away is the ocean? (That's something DH was talking about)


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## elevan

Smart alec!  

Atlantic Ocean of course.


----------



## jodief100

The chicks are lookign good.  Did you get some of that massive deluge of rain we had down here?  My coworker in Middletown had 6 1/2 inches.  He says the pig pens are a HUGE MESS!


----------



## elevan

Rained all day yesterday     I had to put my muck boots on to go let the poultry out to free range this morning.  

Goats are happy that it's not raining today and they can get out in the field.

My tom turkey has grown up overnight it seems...he is strutting his stuff this morning and is all fanned out.  Very handsome - kind of a shame that we're gonna eat him.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

How's the cow doing?


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> How's the cow doing?


Getting big and ornery  

He thinks he's a goat  

He's to become steak, so I'm trying not to get attached...hence the now lack of conversation on him.  Shouldn't be too hard to not get attached now that he's starting to become a PITA.  Although if you need to do any work around the barn or field, he's right there fascinated by your tools...which is cute until he butts you in the rear and you nearly land in a pile of poo.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

He sounds like quite the character. 
Thanks for the update!


----------



## elevan

Rain again  

Boys soccer game was cancelled.    They'll be able to make it up with a rain date but still they were bummed.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the cow doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Getting big and ornery
> 
> He thinks he's a goat
> 
> He's to become steak, so I'm trying not to get attached...hence the now lack of conversation on him.  Shouldn't be too hard to not get attached now that he's starting to become a PITA.  Although if you need to do any work around the barn or field, he's right there fascinated by your tools...which is cute until he butts you in the rear and you nearly land in a pile of poo.
Click to expand...


----------



## redtailgal

OUr last bottle steer was like that, only he thought he was a dog. See, I'm lazy and left it to my mastiff to "bathe" him.  When he was brand-new little, he would lay down and Bella would run over and sit on him, then give him a thorough bath, while Vixen, the daschund, washed his face. He didnt know if his momma was a human or a dog, and never figured out if he was a 6 pound daschund or a 156 pound mastiff.  He was a huge Holstein who I called "Beauford", who ended up weighing 1000 lbs at a year old.

He was a total nerd.  I was the only one who could lead him anywhere, anyone else tried to lead him and at the first sign of pressure on the lead........he would "die". Just fall over and lay there.  But I could lead him by his ear, even at a year old when he weighed 1000lbs.  The rest of the family would call "Beauuuuforrrrddddd".....and he would ignore them.  BUt I could holler "wheres my cheeseburger?" and he would RUN to me.  He was a pest, I couldnt do ANYTHING in the barn or pasture without his "help", and when I got him to stop "helping", he would stand and suck on my shirt-tail or lick my face like a dog.  Cattle have very rough tongues.  

I once accidently hit him in the nose with a hammer because he was "helping" and stuck his nose in the way.  He had to suck my shirt for a long time after that. Do you know how much shirt will go into a 1000lb animals mouth?  and the slobber........ugh.  But then he would give me cow kisses and I would tell him what a good lil cheeseburger he was, only then would the world start to spin again.

He got out once while I was at the grocery store.  I got home to find that FIL had been trying to catch him for over an hour.  Beauford ran over to my car and greeted me, so I led him back to the barn by his ear.  FIL was furious.

He really was a good lil cheeseburger.


----------



## elevan

Cow tongues are rough...yep.  DH has a spot on his face that the hair will not grow back, where T-Bone licked him.  I told him I was gonna slather his face in cherry jam and send him out to see T...that way he'd never shave again.  He's still thinking about it  

For some reason T's breath always smells like olives...must be something in the field he's eating (the goats don't smell that way) ...I like to say that he's marinating himself from the inside out for me.  Mmmmmm....olive flank steak


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

redtailgal said:
			
		

> OUr last bottle steer was like that, only he thought he was a dog. See, I'm lazy and left it to my mastiff to "bathe" him.  When he was brand-new little, he would lay down and Bella would run over and sit on him, then give him a thorough bath, while Vixen, the daschund, washed his face. He didnt know if his momma was a human or a dog, and never figured out if he was a 6 pound daschund or a 156 pound mastiff.  He was a huge Holstein who I called "Beauford", who ended up weighing 1000 lbs at a year old.
> 
> He was a total nerd.  I was the only one who could lead him anywhere, anyone else tried to lead him and at the first sign of pressure on the lead........he would "die". Just fall over and lay there.  But I could lead him by his ear, even at a year old when he weighed 1000lbs.  The rest of the family would call "Beauuuuforrrrddddd".....and he would ignore them.  BUt I could holler "wheres my cheeseburger?" and he would RUN to me.  He was a pest, I couldnt do ANYTHING in the barn or pasture without his "help", and when I got him to stop "helping", he would stand and suck on my shirt-tail or lick my face like a dog.  Cattle have very rough tongues.
> 
> I once accidently hit him in the nose with a hammer because he was "helping" and stuck his nose in the way.  He had to suck my shirt for a long time after that. Do you know how much shirt will go into a 1000lb animals mouth?  and the slobber........ugh.  But then he would give me cow kisses and I would tell him what a good lil cheeseburger he was, only then would the world start to spin again.
> 
> He got out once while I was at the grocery store.  I got home to find that FIL had been trying to catch him for over an hour.  Beauford ran over to my car and greeted me, so I led him back to the barn by his ear.  FIL was furious.
> 
> He really was a good lil cheeseburger.


Aww!  Thats funny! I love his nickname by the way! "My little Cheese Burger"


----------



## elevan

I brought Skeeter outside for about 20 minutes this morning.  She was a very happy girl to be able to eat some grass and weeds and attempt a dust bath  
She let me know that it was time to go back inside the coop to her crate and rest though.  I'm so pleased with her progress.  The thigh of her injured leg is exceptionally warm though...anyone know if I should be worried about that?


----------



## redtailgal

See if you can part the feathers enough to see the skin color in the warm area.  Also, how does the foot feel on that leg?

If the skin is redder than normal (compare it to the other leg) or is the foot is overly warm or cold (compare to the other foot), then yes I would worry, and possibly start her on some antibiotics.

If everything checks out, I wouldnt worry, I would just keep close eye on it.

Keep making sure that she gets to move around several times a day, without letting her tired herself out.  Gentle massage woundnt hurt.

I would expect, though, that the area is warm either because she was laying on it or perhaps it is healing well and is taking in some extra bloodflow.


----------



## that's*satyrical

You need to youtube the veggie tales cheeseburger song. It will pop into your head whenever you think of your lil cheeseburger. It's reallyyyy funny.... lol


----------



## redtailgal

omigosh THAT was hysterical!!!


----------



## marlowmanor

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> You need to youtube the veggie tales cheeseburger song. It will pop into your head whenever you think of your lil cheeseburger. It's reallyyyy funny.... lol


Now you've got that song in my head! I've got it on a CD somewhere!


----------



## elevan

DH just gave me a heart attack!!!



He went out to close the poultry in and I heard him come back into the house and say something...didn't hear what it was but my youngest boy went racing for the first aid kit...so I followed to see DH with blood all around his right eye and pouring out of his forehead  

OMG - "What did you do?!?" I asked as I was about ready to pass out.  "I slipped and cut my head," came his response.

I grabbed a washcloth and got it wet to clean off his face so I could see how bad the damage was.  Cleaned around the eye first...no cuts there - just migratory blood.  So, I swabbed the lower half of his face to remove the blood and moved to the forehead.  After some clean up and pressure it turned out to be a fairly superficial cut across his forehead about the same length as his eyebrow.  No need for stitches.  Just a good cleaning, some antibiotic ointment and a large bandage.


----------



## redtailgal

men!

Wait until tomorrow and then thump him right where he got cut.  Tell him that is what he gets for scaring the snot out of you.

Glad he is ok, though. lol


----------



## Ms. Research

So sorry to hear about your DH.  Those head cuts really make it look worse than it really is.  Glad to hear he only needed a big bandaid.   But boy is he going to have a headache.  Poor thing.  How did he do it?  

Hope you have calmed down.   Know seeing someone you care about hurt makes my heart race too.


----------



## elevan

It was raining (why I sent him out instead of me going) and muddy.  He slipped in the mud and whacked his head on the door of the coop.

Yeah, he's already had to take something for a headache.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers




----------



## Roll farms

I was in a car wreck as a teenager (not driving) and I went home to get my mom's insurance card before I went to the hospital for stitches.  She was asleep.  I hadn't really had a chance to see myself, and when I woke her up she FREAKED OUT.  Totally spazzed.  That 1" horizontal cut on my forehead had bled SO MUCH that I was literally covered from my forehead to my neck.  She thought I'd cut half my face off, bless her heart.  When I got home and she saw the little cut / bandage she couldn't believe it.

Head wounds and shaving cuts....ugh....bleed like crazy.


----------



## elevan

Just looks like a scratch across his forehead today.


----------



## elevan

Ok, I've had enough of the rain already!!!!  I have too much stuff to do and it's just cool enough that if I worked out in the rain I'd catch pneumonia!

And so I've been trapped inside for several days...going stir crazy.

My youngest boy got in trouble in school yesterday and today.  Yesterday it was for pushing...today for hitting another kid.  I just don't know why he's having such difficulty adjusting to kindergarten  :/  His brother (who is also in kindergarten) is doing great.  It's really frustrating because he's a very smart child but behavior issues are becoming a huge problem.  When asked why he did it the answer is always, "I don't know"  It's not an acceptable answer but he just stares you down and refuses to say anything more than that.  He's lost recess privileges at school and cannot play on the soccer team.  If he has one more problem on the bus, they're gonna kick him off.  UGH!

DH's head is still hurting.  Cut is pretty noticeable on his forehead.  Tomorrow at his work the owners of the company are coming for a visit.  DH actually looked at me and asked if I thought he should cover up the cut.  I told him that a huge bandage would be much more noticeable...unless he wanted me to put make up on it then he'd pretty much be best just leaving it be.  

My Basenji, Boingo, has been enjoying me being stuck indoors.  He's a cuddle bug and loves to be curled up with me by his side.


----------



## redtailgal

My hubby would tell people that his wife had beat him.  lol  I always tell him not to tempt me.

We have pretty weather right now.......come on over, I've plenty that you could do outside. The lily's need to be cut back, the hosta's need to be thinned, the barn needs cleaning, the dog kennels need to be washed.  Cow need to caught and given a once over before calving starts, and that just here!  This weekend I have to work, 7 rescue horses and 50 goats to winterize, plus all the horse stall need to be scraped and rebedded before winter.  Seriously, come over. It will be lots of fun....

Smart kids can be a real pain, sometimes.  You love them, but sometimes you just want to scream.  It's stressful.  It's hard to tell if they are bored or just overwhelmed.  One thing that I did was make my boys write out proper letters of apology when they acted badly.  If they pushed or hit someone (including each other) they WROTE an apology.  If they sassed their daddy, they wrote an apology.  I did homeschool them, but when I keep my neice and when she gets in trouble at school, she writes a letter of apology to the teacher and classmate, if needed.  

Either way, hang in there!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Man, sounds like quite couple of days there Emily!
I hate face cuts/scratches... they always sting worse(like paper cuts) and bleed horribly. I am actually surprised that my scratch from one of our pullets didn't cause bleeding... it sure stung as if it was cut deep... and then today, our new little doeling, Onyx, accidentally whacked the top corner of my nose... you know, between the eyebrow, nose & eye.. that nice soft section, with the tip of one of her little pointy horns. So now, in addition to the dark red line going down my right cheek 2 inches, I now have a nice little dark red dot in the center of a little black and blue... man did my eyes water with that one.

That's a bummer about your son having behavioral issues... His not wanting to talk with you about the why, makes me think that perhaps the why is that a kid or some kids have been making fun of your family. Is there a counselor at the school that he could talk to, or a family friend that he has really bonded with? He just might be willing to share the why with a family friend or counselor... most times kids don't irrationally burt out like that... it is typically from cruel jokes or name calling.


----------



## jodief100

I guess you got trpped in that masive thunderstorm that swung north of us last night.  We caught the very south edge, a little rain and some wind.  It looked like a real mess on the radar.  

Sorry to hear about your son.  I wish I could help you out but I inherited my kid at age 9.  He has always been a good kid so I am lucky there.  Perhaps he is testing his boundries and seeing how far he can go.  In which case how you are handling sounds good.  Personally I would take him out to the woodshed myself but I am a heathen.


----------



## 77Herford

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I guess you got trpped in that masive thunderstorm that swung north of us last night.  We caught the very south edge, a little rain and some wind.  It looked like a real mess on the radar.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your son.  I wish I could help you out but I inherited my kid at age 9.  He has always been a good kid so I am lucky there.  Perhaps he is testing his boundries and seeing how far he can go.  In which case how you are handling sounds good.  Personally I would take him out to the woodshed myself but I am a heathen.


Holy heathen, lol.  Watch out for that lady and her paddle.


----------



## elevan

Got a migraine.


----------



## redtailgal

sorry! I get those.  They are most definately UNCOOL.

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Ms. Research

Stress brings on migraines for me.  Know all about them.  Sometimes can't even lift my head from the pillow.  Sorry to hear you have a migraine.  Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## elevan

One word, one thought, one call can make such a difference in someone's life.

Thank you for making a difference in mine  

I still have a migraine this morning and am feeling just plain sick.  I wish I had someone who could take the boys for the day so I could just take something and go back to bed...but no one is able to watch them until 5 tonight    Always a weekend, huh?  Any other day and they'd be in school.


----------



## redtailgal

I"m sorry  Elevan.


----------



## elevan

Head still hurts, but it's getting better.

DH brought home dinner and is taking on the boys.  They are being heathens today and haven't wanted to be good...so in addition to my head hurting, my throat is sore.  Gonna have to borrow RTG's whiskey!

I'm sad that I have to where heavier clothes (no more shorts) cause the weather has gone down the tank.  And of course every time the dogs wanted to go outside - it was raining and the guineas were in the backyard...so I had to go out and chase them back into the field (in the rain) so that the dogs could go potty.  Those guineas are crazy and funny but I'll be glad when they're big enough to eat.


----------



## daisychick

Sorry about your headache .    I woke up with one too and I finally just now got it to go away.  I love Excederin Migrane, it works really good for me.  I hate headaches that make you sick to your stomach.   Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## elevan

Thanks.  Excederin Migraine usually works but occasionally I get a long term migraine and then only rx meds will bust it out...unfortunately they also knock me out.  And then even rarer times I have to go get a shot that knocks me out for pretty much 2 days.  :/

But - good news - headache is pretty well gone.

Critter update...it's been a while.

Chickens are molting and a few of them just look awful!  So sad to see them in that condition...if you didn't know what was going on you'd think that they were abused.

Guineas are crazy...as ever.

Quail are loving the weather and singing away.

Ducks are enjoying the wetness of the world.

Turkeys are getting BIG...Thanksgiving is right around the corner...yum...yum...

Calf is getting big and doesn't bother annoying us when we're in the field unless we have tools - then he wants to help.

Horses are still a PITA.

Pig is...well she's a pig - what more can I say?

Goats are hating all the rain.  Especially since I refuse to give them hay when the grass and browse is still green!

Llama is same as always.

And my Basenji, Boingo, is loving that the rain is keeping me indoors so he can cuddle


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Head still hurts, but it's getting better.
> 
> DH brought home dinner and is taking on the boys.  They are being heathens today and haven't wanted to be good...so in addition to my head hurting, my throat is sore.  Gonna have to borrow RTG's whiskey!
> 
> I'm sad that I have to where heavier clothes (no more shorts) cause the weather has gone down the tank.  And of course every time the dogs wanted to go outside - it was raining and the guineas were in the backyard...so I had to go out and chase them back into the field (in the rain) so that the dogs could go potty.  Those guineas are crazy and funny but I'll be glad when they're big enough to eat.


I hope you feel better and don't worry, iowa's getting a warm up this week so in a day or two you will too.  Suppose to be in low eighties by mid week, sorry no numbers I'm typing in the dark, lol.  I'm so thirsty but too lazy to get a glass of water, lmao.


----------



## Ms. Research

Glad to hear you are feeling much better.  How's DH's forehead?  

Loved hearing your update on your critters.

How's Skeeter doing?

Glad to hear your Turkey is getting big.  You are so right, Thanksgiving is just around the corner.  Love fresh killed bird over frozen.  Lucky you.  Do you have a big get together?

Cow loves tools?  Yep, it's great when animals try to help.     Jake likes to supervise everything as well.  Especially after grocery shopping.  Needs to stick his head in each bag to see what we bought home.   His favorite part is sitting next to the van while DH is under it changing the oil.  DH is working on Jake learning the names of the tools needed so he can hand them to him.  Right now I'm the one that hands them.   Jake knows what they are when you name the tools, he just hasn't got down the "giving them to DH" yet.  Touches them and wags his tail.  Well it's progress right?  

Funky weather here today.  Hoping 77's weather heads our way.  Could use a few 80 degree weather WITH NO RAIN, to get stuff completed.


----------



## elevan

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you are feeling much better.  How's DH's forehead?


His forehead is fine.  Doesn't hurt him anymore...though it's still quite noticeable.



> How's Skeeter doing?


I forgot about her in the update, didn't I?  She is MAD to still be in a cage    Every time we enter the coop she lets us know that she wants out - and wants to stay out.  Maybe I'm being overly protective but I want her to be strong enough to hold her own before she is out unsupervised...and I don't feel she's there yet.



> Glad to hear your Turkey is getting big.  You are so right, Thanksgiving is just around the corner.  Love fresh killed bird over frozen.  Lucky you.  Do you have a big get together?


We used to have a large get together.  But then my dad passed and this year my grandpa passed.  My brother and his gf and kids usually go somewhere else.  So that leaves us and my mom.  My aunt's will probably fight over where grandma goes this year, but historically she always came to visit me on Thanksgiving...says she loves my cooking.
You wouldn't know that it was a small crowd the way I cook though...I cook for an ARMY on holidays even when there's not an army to feed.  That's ok, because my family loves leftovers.



> Yep, it's great when animals try to help.     Jake likes to supervise everything as well.  Especially after grocery shopping.  Needs to stick his head in each bag to see what we bought home.


My Boingo does that too!  Only he's looking to see if we bought him a new bag of pupcorn    The downfall of that dog is his pupcorn - he'll do ANYTHING for it.




> Hoping 77's weather heads our way.  Could use a few 80 degree weather WITH NO RAIN, to get stuff completed.


Yeah, looks like we're gonna get high 60s to low 70s by mid week according to the forecast.     I hope so.




Headaches gone but now I feel like I'm getting a cold.  Ugh!  Opportunist bugs.


----------



## elevan

Almost 11,000 views of this journal?


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> Almost 11,000 views of this journal?


You're popular! :bun


----------



## 77Herford

Catching up with ya, muawhahaha.


----------



## elevan

Guineas spent most of today in the backyard...guess it's tastier than the field.  


After yesterday being so chilly today it's starting to warm up again - ugh Ohio weather!


----------



## elevan

WOOT!!!  Skeeter spent the whole day running the coop today and she barely has any wobble to her!     She was a little upset at turn in time that she couldn't get onto a roost...just didn't have the balance for it yet.  We helped her up to a platform (some of the chickens like platforms instead of roost bars...yes, I spoil them) and she happily cuddled up to one of the other girls for the night.

Poor Fluffer is molting.  I hope she keeps enough feathers to keep her chicklets warm.  It was very cute tonight to see her tucked into a corner with 7 little heads poking out of her body all around  

Our hen turkey figured out how to CLIMB the fence today and ended up in the backyard.    So now I have to look for chickens, guineas and turkeys when I let the dogs out.

We'll be giving Diva (goat) her shot of Lutalyse tomorrow to take care of her accidental breeding a little while ago when Ranger got loose.  Wish I didn't have to but she's just too tiny and I won't take a chance with her.


----------



## redtailgal

Yay Skeeter!

Boo turkeys!


----------



## Ms. Research

Congratulations Skeeter!   Glad to here she's back with the flock.

And I could just imagine Fluffer with her babies.  Yes, it would be sweet to see all those little peeps sticking their heads out from under Mom.  

Oh no, turkey must know November is coming.  JAIL BREAK! 

Speaking of Turkey, we have a neighborhood one.  Actual wild turkey has moved into the neighborhood a couple months ago.  Found it roosting in our bushes the other day.  Sitting, watching TV and here a bang on the side of the house.  Me and Jake go out with a flashlight because it was dark out, and out pops Mr. Tom, or Miss Tom, can't tell with wild turkeys, out of the bush.   Jake chased it out of the yard, but we saw it again the next morning.


----------



## elevan

At the office building that I used to work, we had a tom turkey take up residence.  My assistant named him Gus...she was in love with the turkey    He terrorized delivery drivers...UPS, FedEx, USPS and any other delivery trucks that arrived were greeted by gus, their tires pecked and their drivers chased.  It was hilarious.  It got to the point that our normal delivery drivers knew just how to avoid Gus and they played the chase like a gamer pro. 

One day a furniture delivery van showed up to bring a desk for another office and Gus kept the 2 guys trapped in the back of the van for a good 15 minutes!  They were scared of this crazy turkey    So funny to see this guy's head keep peeking around the truck looking for the turkey  

Then one day, some idiot driving too fast through the parking lot hit and killed Gus.    The whole building mourned his loss, but I think my assistant took it the worst...poor girl, I sent her home early that day.


----------



## elevan

Skeeter is FREE RANGING!!!!!  No limping - no staggering!!!   

She's only getting flustered when one of the other girls picks on her, but there's only a couple who do.  The rest of the chickens love Skeeter!




We cleaned out Fluffer's pen today and let her and the chicklets free range for a short bit while we did.  Fluffer got all excited and kind of forgot about her chicklets  



Weather today is FANTASTIC!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

That is awesome news about Skeeter!


----------



## elevan

Went out picking wild rose hips.  Dang, those bushes know how to bite!  Got a good amount though.  Stuck them into the freezer to sweeten up....if I would have waited until after a frost I'd have lost them to the birds.  I plan to make rose jelly  


While I was out in the field, I noticed that Skeeter was hanging out with the guineas.  She was in the middle of them pecking away.  One of the other chickens came up and gave Skeeter a big peck which made her squawk...2 of the guineas turned on the chicken and chased her down and grabbed her and gave her a fling.  I guess Skeeter has some champions.  :/


T-Bone (calf) spent the evening in the pond.  Man that calf is starting to fill out


----------



## redtailgal

When do you plan to slaughter him?  Are you going to do it yourself or send him off?

We will be doing the goats at home, but they are small enough to not be to hard.  Cattle are more tricky but doable.  (we use the forklift, lol)


----------



## elevan

We'll send him off.  He's pure grass fed so it'll be early Spring 2013.


----------



## redtailgal

oohh, he's gonna be big by then!


----------



## Ms. Research

Yea Skeeter!  Looks like she got a few friends with guineas who got her back!  Always good to have.  

T-Bone?  Love the name.  Like Redtailgal's Freezerburn.   Now I see why though.  After being on here for some time, I understand that you need to separate yourself from those you know are destined for "freezer camp".   And these names kind of keep that in your mind as you care and watch them prosper and grow.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

One of the cows that i helped halter train was named Sir-Loin... I named him


----------



## elevan

You have to refer to them as something so others know which animal you're talking about.  Some people use numbers...but that's not my style - so food names it is.


----------



## elevan

I'm gonna vent a little here...

Well poo!  My youngest boy is still getting into trouble in school.  It's only kindergarten for cripes sake!  But he won't listen, has been pushing and hitting other kids.  He was directed to go to the office the past 2 days during recess and instead snuck outside.  So now the principal's called.  He has to spend every recess, lunch and special (computer, library, gym) with the principal for the next week.  The principal's trying to get him to talk about what's going on with him...I really hope he can get it out of him.  They've transferred him from one class to another.  The only days he's good is when they have a substitute teacher (backwards I know).

So here I am sitting with him because he can't go to the soccer game...so he's letting his team down too.  DH is really upset over the whole thing.  I'm at a loss.  Here's a kid who asked for a wheelbarrow and pitchfork for his 5th birthday - loves to help muck stalls and clean out the chicken coop - and yet he cannot behave in school.  

Animals are soooooooooo much easier to deal with.  Give me 100 Basenjis (who are difficult to train due to high intelligence) to deal with and they would be easier than this one small child.


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope things work out for you. Kids are the dickens sometimes. Doesn't matter if they come from a good home or not, they all can get into trouble.


----------



## 77Herford

Now you have no excuse to go buy a bunch of Kiko's for your Goat paradise.


----------



## redtailgal

You said something in that post that sorta raise a red flag for me.  You said that the only time he behaves well is when there is a substitute teacher.  Does he have a problem with the teacher? I know that you said he had been transfered, but did his first teacher humiliate him, hurt him, frighten him anything?  Is he angry?  Is he bored and the substiture teacher is enough of a change to perk up his interest?

This is obviously NOT a lack of home training, else your other son would be in trouble too.

I'm sorry.  I know that you must be angry and sad and frustrated and feeling absolutely helpless/useless right now.  It's hard to be mom and not have all the answers.


----------



## elevan

:/  I just don't know the answer to that RTG.  He's refused to explain himself.  He was disruptive in the first class and this second teacher is more strict.  And in this new class he's started pushing and hitting other kids.


----------



## elevan

Some random pics:


----------



## redtailgal

I love the markings on his legs!

*hugs*  Be patient and be persistant with him.  I know your frustrated, but your doing fine.  It sounds to me like you are a pretty good mom.


----------



## Ms. Research

Sorry to hear you are having problems with your son.  I think you are a good mom.   I have to echo Redtailgal with being persistent.  Hopefully the principal can have some influence on him talking about what's really going on.  And could be it's really not him but what may have happened to him.  The "substitute teacher" thing sticks out with me as well.  I wish I had the answer because I would have been right at your doorstep with it yesterday.   

Also agree, neat markings on T-Bone.   Also love the ducks.


----------



## elevan

It's been a heck of a day.  I've got a cold...sore throat, cough, headache...ugh!  Plus I barely have a voice.  So, I'm guessing I'm heading for bronchitis...happens every spring and fall.

On top of that my youngest boy got in BIG trouble at school today.  Remember how he's supposed to be spending time in the office with the principal during recess, lunch and specials?  Well at lunch time, he said he was going to the office and SNUCK OUT OF THE SCHOOL!!!!!!  Some other kids tattled on him and a school social worker went to get him.  Jimminy crickets!!  He's 5 - in kindergarten and getting in this much trouble!!!!  Then he outright lied when his teacher asked him about it.  They extended the time that he has to spend with the principal through next Friday.

When I asked him why he was doing these bad things tonight, his response was "because I want to or because I don't want to".  So I had a talk with him about life not always being about what we want to do but what we need to do.  He's got a 3 day weekend and won't be having any fun during it.

I have to think he's confused with his life.  If you read my bio you know that while I call these 2 my boys, they're not really mine.  My oldest we'd adopt in a heartbeat if we could cause his biological mother is worthless and his biological father is unknown. He asked to call us Mom and Dad.  His brother (my youngest) kind of went along for the ride on what to call us and it's been allowed.  They share the same biological mother but his biological father is my brother...who he does see quite frequently.  Go back to post #1 and read my bio for more info.  So every 3 days we have the boys and then for 3 days my mom has the youngest (the oldest like I said has chosen us to be his parents and doesn't want to be away from us).

I just don't see anything good in the near future if he keeps this up.  He's a good kid - smart, likes to help - but not at school.  I don't know how much longer the school is gonna put up with it.


----------



## redtailgal

I'm sorry you feel bad!


----------



## elevan

Thanks.  Having a cold makes me cranky...and I don't like to be cranky.  But it would be a good time to take on 77's teenagers


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## elevan

Hey RTG - You can't sleep, I can't sleep.  I should hop on a plane and fly down to NC and we can party in your barn with DWbonfire's calf


----------



## redtailgal

Sound great!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I am sorry to hear about your son. That stinks. Maybe you should look into homeschooling him?


----------



## elevan

Homeschooling?  Uh...yeah, that's not gonna happen.


----------



## elevan

DH went out to put the chickens in a little while ago and came in panting.  

I asked what was wrong and his response was "I am NEVER wearing RED in the field again!!"

"Why?" I asked

"Because T-Bone decided to play!"


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

I would imagine that he's rather confused and frustrated at the moment. 5 is a hard age. You really want to be a big kid but especially so often in boys the emotional development just isn't there. Have you thought about having a party/ceremony that would make him "officially" yours? It could help boost his emotional confidence to where doesn't feel he needs to act out to get validation that you are there for him.   I don't know the details so I don't know if you can get legal custody.  (My cousin just got custody about eh 3 years ago in a similar situation. She had custody of her daughter already and and got custody of her daughter's 1/2 sister that the father just dumped at a friend's house. Said friend let her stay for the summer and then called Christine asking if she'd take the girl permanently. It took a couple years for custody to be swapped and social services was involved in making the needed changes but it was worth it to everybody involved)  

Anyway. Something that tells your oldest that you love him and are there for him even if right now legally he's not yours.  While my cousin was waiting on legal custody they did a family commitment ceremony which was fashioned after a wedding. Do you take this lady to be your mom? etc.   And as a family they all have a patterned ring that they wear on their right hand.  Now with being boys you may have to do something different other than a ring but it really helped with the girl feeling like she was absolutely wanted and not just being "cared for".


----------



## elevan

The youngest (who's 5) and having trouble in school...there's just no way that he'll ever truly be mine.  It's just the way circumstances are.  It makes me sad and I hope it's not what's bogging him down.

The oldest (who's 7) is generally very well behaved.  He's the one who asked to call us Mom and Dad.  I'm sure if we pushed it his biological mother's rights could be terminated so that we could adopt him, given the situation.  The timings just not right for that type of push.  He chose us and he knows that he's "ours" even if the legality of it isn't quite what it should be.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

I know I'm younger but just throwing something out there.... Have you ever tried having the older one talk to the younger one about this? I've always been more open to my brother than my parents, because, since he's just a few years older than me, he understands things better.


----------



## elevan

His older brother does try to talk to him and try to get him to be good.  They're both on the same soccer team and B (5 yr old) is letting K (7 yr old) and the team down.  Since his trouble making at school, we're not letting him play.  They also share a bedroom and all of the toys are locked in the closet.  If K wants something he has to ask for it and B isn't allowed to play.  K wants his brother to play with him...  :/

We've taken all privileges away at home...the school has taken privileges away there and soccer is gone.  There's nothing left to take away.  He still does chores...he loves doing them...should we take away those too since he loves it?  But that puts more on his brother.

We're starting the 3rd month of school and he's been good 3 days in that time.

There are additional circumstances with B dating back to when he was 6 months old that may play a part...but I just don't know that for sure.  Maybe a trip to the doctor is in order.


----------



## redtailgal

I know your frustrated.  I'm frustrated for you.

Your doing right and good.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Unfortunately around age 4-6 is when certain "circumstances" tend to express themselves. A friend works in head start and they see a LOT of stuff starting around age 4 in previously well behaved children.


----------



## elevan

He was great in preschool.

When he had his kindergarten testing they said he was well above average and should breeze through without difficulty.

Now, that sounds like a bad joke


----------



## 77Herford

He just needs a puppy.


----------



## elevan

No, a puppy is not the answer.

I wish my dad were here.  B was grandpa's boy.  If anyone could get him to talk about what the problem is, it would be my dad.

Well...that was just a lightbulb moment...maybe he's grieving and acting out as a result.  Whenever we go someplace that sells balloons he still insists on buying one to send to heaven to grandpa - and it's been a little over 2 years.  We also just lost my grandpa (his old papaw as he called him) a few months ago...so now he asks for 2 balloons.

There are so many variables in this...our lives are so complicated by everything that we've been through.

I wish B were like his brother...I can stare K down and he'll eventually talk.  B is stubborn and always has been.

Thank you to everyone who have thrown out suggestions.  We'll figure it out and we'll get through it.


----------



## elevan

Critter update:

Fluffer's chicks are super, duper cute!!  I'll try to get some updated pics later for you.  I'm letting them run the coop during the day now as the field is just too big and Fluffer seems to lose track of them easily out there.

Skeeter is doing wonderfully  

I made the Quack Pack (ducks) made at me this morning.  I took out scratch for the chickens and the QP were way out past the pond and didn't notice until the scratch was almost gone.  When they saw me, they came running up...but it's a long way for short legs.  By the time they got to me there was very little left.  And Smokey (the ring leader of the Quack Pack) yelled at me "Quack Quack Quack!"

Jerry (llama) got a handful of scratch too.  It helps him bond with me.  Big guy eats it right from my hand.  I love that llama!  So happy that I rescued him...wish I'd taken in his buddies too.

The goats were in a lazy, lovey mood this morning.  Lazing about in the morning sun...wanting loving when I went out to release the chickens.  Then they moseyed out to the far end of the field to munch on wild rose bushes (good thing I already picked my rose hips).


----------



## 77Herford

No puppy, how about ten puppies.  One of each LGD breed then you'll know about almost all of them, lol.


----------



## elevan

Go play with your critters 77


----------



## elevan

Gonna be a lovely day here in Ohio.  Goat hit the hill beyond the pond quite early to start munching on the wild rose.  I saw Maggie half way up in the crab apple tree happily munching.

I waited for the Quack Pack to reach me before I tossed scratch today...made for some happy quackers  

Fluffer and the chicklets are roaming the coop again today.  A couple of those chicks are gonna be great at free range...they love to scratch.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

How's Jerry the llama doing? There are very few updates on him  He's probably jealous of Skeeter


----------



## elevan

Jerry is doing great.  He doesn't do much exciting.  Although sometimes he scares the pants off me when he decides to sunbathe and I'll send DH out to check on him, cause I'm afraid he's dead.  DH always gets halfway to him and he'll pop up.  

He comes up to me every morning and evening when I toss scratch out for the chickens and gets a handful for himself.  I feed him right out of my hand.  He's such a big teddy bear.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Hahaha Is he still a good guard even though he is a teddy bear?


----------



## elevan

Yes, he's a teddy bear to me, the goats and the chickens.  But if a dog gets near the fence he's on that fence like white on rice.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

elevan said:
			
		

> Yes, he's a teddy bear to me, the goats and the chickens.  But if a dog gets near the fence he's on that fence like white on rice.


Haha. Have you ever witnessed him in action?


----------



## elevan

Thankfully on our farm he's never had to deal with a problem inside the fence.  And I hope he never will  

He's very good at charging the fence when the neighbor dogs are out and at the fence.  He peels his ears back and gets a gleam in his eye.  He'll pace the fence with the dog and lunge at the fence when he thinks the dog is pushing his luck.


----------



## elevan

This morning when I let the chickens out, I had a hard time telling Skeeter and her sister Hershey apart.  That is how improved Skeeter is.  She's walking normally and running.


T-Bone came up to visit me when I was dealing with filling chicken waterers.  He likes to get his cheeks scratched.  He sees DH and he wants to play...he see me and he wants to "cuddle".  I'm gonna cry like a baby when it comes time to take him in.


----------



## redtailgal

uh oh.

Are ya gonna be able to send him in?

Try this.............get some A1 sauce and each day go out and pour some on his head and tell him that he is a good little pot roast................


----------



## marlowmanor

redtailgal said:
			
		

> uh oh.
> 
> Are ya gonna be able to send him in?
> 
> Try this.............get some A1 sauce and each day go out and pour some on his head and tell him that he is a good little pot roast................




I can totally picture that!


----------



## elevan

I'm trying to convince myself that the check scratches and petting is just tenderizing the meat    And his breath always smells like olives so I tell him he's marinating himself from the inside for me.  But when I say these things to him, he tries to kiss me    He has an agenda...yes, that calf has an agenda.  It's gonna be tough to resist him since it'll be around Jan 2012 before we send him in...that gives him a lot of time to work on me and push his agenda.

What is his agenda, do you ask?  To make me a vegetarian, of course!!!


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> uh oh.
> 
> Are ya gonna be able to send him in?
> 
> Try this.............get some A1 sauce and each day go out and pour some on his head and tell him that he is a good little pot roast................


----------



## elevan

Lesson learned...do not wear red in the field with the calf.

The other day he bucked and romped and charged (playfully) when DH wore a red shirt out.  Tonight I threw on a red jacket and got the same reaction. 

He's still small relatively speaking so it's cute...but kind of scary.  No more red clothes in the field.


----------



## elevan

This journal has almost 5,000 more views and only 12 more replies than the next highest read journal.  That tells me that there are a lot of peeps reading this that aren't commenting.  I'm a curious duck...if you're reading why don't you pop in and say HI!  I'd love to meet you    Especially if you're one of the guests on the forum.


----------



## daisychick

I'm commenting.    Your Quack Pack sound like my 5 ducks.  They free range all day and in the morning when I let them out of their night time pen they quack uncontrollably and follow my every move back and forth between pens until I actually reach the feed can and grab them some crumbles.  

We don't have steers on our pasture, but our neighbor always has at least one growing out in the pasture next door.  The neighbor welcomes me giving them extra grass clippings from the fence line so instead of running towards red, these guys run towards the site of a weed wacker.    They seriously run across the entire pasture and skid to a stop within 6 inches of me if they hear a small engine sound.


----------



## elevan

T-Bone LOVES power tools...he doesn't get a treat from them but for some reason if you have a tool and are working in the field that calf is right up your behind.

The ducks are out 24/7 and will only go into the coop when it's really cold at night.  I think it royally ticks the chickens off to see those ducks wandering through the field before they can get out  

It's been raining all morning.  So when I let the chickens, guineas and turkeys out they all migrated to the barn.  Then I closed the coop back up and let Fluffer and the chicklets have free run of it.  I love hearing a mama hen telling her chicks, "look...food...look...food"  

On a more serious note, one of DH's co-workers could use some thoughts and prayers directed his way.  His gf beat the snot out of him and then left him, he promptly went to work and put in a resignation, no one has been able to find him or reach him by phone for over a day now.  They fear that he may try to harm himself.  Family has called the police and they are out looking for him.  Please send your thoughts and prayers to this gentleman in North Central Ohio who has been hurt and lost his way.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> On a more serious note, one of DH's co-workers could use some thoughts and prayers directed his way.  His gf beat the snot out of him and then left him, he promptly went to work and put in a resignation, no one has been able to find him or reach him by phone for over a day now.  They fear that he may try to harm himself.  Family has called the police and they are out looking for him.  Please send your thoughts and prayers to this gentleman in North Central Ohio who has been hurt and lost his way.


   My thoughts and prayers to this gentlemen and his family.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, one of DH's co-workers could use some thoughts and prayers directed his way.  His gf beat the snot out of him and then left him, he promptly went to work and put in a resignation, no one has been able to find him or reach him by phone for over a day now.  They fear that he may try to harm himself.  Family has called the police and they are out looking for him.  Please send your thoughts and prayers to this gentleman in North Central Ohio who has been hurt and lost his way.
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts and prayers to this gentlemen and his family.
Click to expand...

X2 and will pass on to mom the chaplian


----------



## elevan

The police found him!  And he went into work to talk to DH to ask for his job back.     What a relief!

His mom took the side of the gf - so he felt like he'd just lost his gf and mom and was feeling badly for himself.  But he didn't tell his mom the whole story.

DH talked to him and advised him to tell his mom the whole story.  And reminded him that he had just gotten a promotion and a raise at work...so life wasn't all bad.  This guy still needs thoughts and prayers but thank goodness he's ok.







Now, if only life would be normal around here.  The drama in life I could do without.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> The police found him!  And he went into work to talk to DH to ask for his job back.     What a relief!
> 
> His mom took the side of the gf - so he felt like he'd just lost his gf and mom and was feeling badly for himself.  But he didn't tell his mom the whole story.
> 
> DH talked to him and advised him to tell his mom the whole story.  And reminded him that he had just gotten a promotion and a raise at work...so life wasn't all bad.  This guy still needs thoughts and prayers but thank goodness he's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if only life would be normal around here.  The drama in life I could do without.


Phew! What a releif! I have been thinking about him a lot tonight! I am happy to hear he was found safe and sound. I hope he gets back on his feet soon!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Domestic abuse is terrible and I think it's so hard on guys because if they defend themselves they are "wife beaters" and if they don't they are looked down on.  My thoughts are with him.


----------



## Ms. Research

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Domestic abuse is terrible and I think it's so hard on guys because if they defend themselves they are "wife beaters" and if they don't they are looked down on.  My thoughts are with him.


X2


----------



## elevan

So very true that men have a harder time reporting domestic abuse.  Thank you for keeping him in your thoughts.




It's another rainy day.  Hopefully we clear up this evening.  It's the boys' last official soccer game (they've got a rain date next week) so they'll get their trophies and Coach (DH) is taking the team for pizza after the game.


----------



## redtailgal

Its hard for a man to admit abuse of any kind, and its hard for them to fight back for fear of being labels a wife beater.  Women that take advantage of this are slime, imo.

Are you a little bit relieved that soccar is finished for awhile? I was always relieved at the end of baseball seaon, but I felt guilty about feeling relieved, lol.
I had two boys on different teams, and I felt like I LIVED in the baseball field.

Is rainy here too, but is trying to clear  up!


----------



## elevan

Definitely relieved that it's concluding.  With it getting dark sooner, I've been worried about getting home to put animals to bed without incident.

B won't be playing again tonight as he got into trouble at school today.  Fighting...came home sporting a black eye


----------



## Roll farms

My dh's nephew is in jail right now for beating up his 6' tall, 260# ex wife.  He's 5'4", 160#.

She literally beat herself up and then called the cops, knowing he'd go to jail.  NOW she's sorry and boo hooing b/c she's alone.

Some people are just NUTS.  I hear you on being away from drama.  I don't talk to 90% of my family b/c they are all drama mamas.


----------



## elevan

Just saw on the news that there has been a crack found at the nuclear power plant in Oak Habor, Ohio.  It's under investigation to find out if the plant is safe...they've shut it down while they check.  Ok, I wanna move now.


----------



## redtailgal

C'mon over down thisaway.................


----------



## elevan

What a day! 

I'm back to eating nothing but toast (stomach just can't handle anything else)...guess the good thing is that I'm losing weight.

DH blew a tire and now I'm gonna have to go tire shopping while he's a work in the morning.  Tire size means I'm gonna pay out the nose.

ANOTHER water pipe burst....got it fixed but the crawl space is a mess.

I looked at the calendar thinking it must be Friday the 13th...nope it's the 14th


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> What a day!
> 
> I'm back to eating nothing but toast (stomach just can't handle anything else)...guess the good thing is that I'm losing weight.
> 
> DH blew a tire and now I'm gonna have to go tire shopping while he's a work in the morning.  Tire size means I'm gonna pay out the nose.
> 
> ANOTHER water pipe burst....got it fixed but the crawl space is a mess.
> 
> I looked at the calendar thinking it must be Friday the 13th...nope it's the 14th


Don't worry Elevan your the best at what you do, all will work out.


----------



## Roll farms

I hate 'toast' days.


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I hate 'toast' days.


X2

Hoping you are feeling better today.


----------



## elevan

Thanks.  I've had a lot of toast days lately.  Got an eroded stomach lining (no ulcers, yet).  Drs don't know what caused it but I suspect that CFS may play a role...but that's just my opinion, what do I know  :/

I wish I could find something other than toast that I can eat.  Everything else causes intense pain...I'm having a heart attack type of pain.  Kind of feel like a prisoner...toast and water.  Crazy thing is that one day I'll feel better and be hungry as a horse in a dry lot and be able to eat fine and then a few days later I'm back to everything but toast bothering me  

On critter news - 

I'm pretty sure that Goldie is back in heat.  She's not taking when given a date with a buck, so we're just gonna have to wait until I separate everyone for winter breeding. 

DH was upset last night when he closed in the chickens because Susie Q (hamburg) was missing.  He looked all over and couldn't find her.  When I went out to let everyone out this morning, she came out of the barn to meet me.  She's fine.  I hope she cuddled to the goats or something to keep warm though...poor girl is going through molt and looks so tiny.

Well...I better get motivated to start calling tire shops


----------



## elevan

Feeling better.  Actually had lunch and still feeling ok.  Parmesan Egg Gouda on Ciabatta.  Yummy.

Called all over for a tire and finally found someone with one in stock about 45 minutes away.  Actually, I bought 2...better to be safe and have an extra  

Came home to have to repair the fence.  It's super windy today and one of the wooden posts snapped at the base and the whole section was almost on the ground.  Good thing it was the fence that separates the backyard and the field.

I finally figured out how I gonna do "housing" accommodations for winter for the goats so that I don't have to build a small structure.  I'm gonna put a temporary fence around the old coop.  Clean it up.  Then put Diva and Kingston in there.  That'll allow me to split the doe field...the buck field is already set to split.  Once the turkeys are processed I'll be able to clean up their coop as housing for Lilly and Snickers.  Then Maggie, Daisy and Ranger will share the buck barn...Elsie, Goldie and Speedy will get the main barn and the doe field (biggest field).  There's still a chance that Daisy and Lilly will kid in November which will mean some redesigning of that plan...but it would be a good thing  

Did you know that today is a holiday?  Officially begun in Cleveland, Ohio in 1922...Sweetest Day ...another version of Valentine's Day imo.  It was funny at the tire shop when one of the guys got a text from his girlfriend telling him Happy Sweetest Day and the other guys freaked out because they'd forgotten.  Apparently it's payday and they all started making plans as to what they would do for their gals when the went home.    I told DH to forget about it...that I didn't want anything.  So he didn't do anything...didn't plan anything.  Doesn't he know that when a women says don't do anything that she really means that he should do something romantic??  Really - men!    So now he's back peddling and talking about taking me out for dinner tonight.


----------



## Ms. Research

So glad you are feeling better.  

Never heard of "Sweetest Day".  Learn something new everyday.  

Maybe my DH did, because when I got home he had the bunnies out (separately) for an hour outside, laundry done, sun tea made, backyard void of all Jake's voids.  All he ask for was bake him a cake.    So right now, a spice cake is in the oven.  

Tell your DH to take you to dinner.  You need a little "sweetness" after all the "lifetime" drama you have had recently.  

Maybe a little relaxation with DH will help cut down on those "toast" days? 

And smart about ordering the second tire, better safe than sorry.


----------



## redtailgal

Ok Your lunch sounded YUMMY!

I am glad you got to eat something and I hope that you keep on feeling better......


----------



## elevan

Well, we got busy and worked through the afternoon and early evening.  DH is gonna take me out to dinner tomorrow night...we've made a "date", so we'll definitely go.

What we got done:
Cleaned the coop.
Put solid awnings on the coop windows to keep it warmer.
Put solid awning on the quail coop window.
Finally got around to giving Diva her Lute shot (it's only been a month since the accidental breeding, so we're still good).
Moved some gravel (heavy, manual lifting)
Visited with all the goats individually.


We let Fluffer out of the coop with her chicklets - they will be allowed to come and go as they please now.

We "threw" our EE Roo into the large brooder after he attacked Fluffer and her chicklets.  He's been pushing his luck lately (in more ways than one).  So maybe I'll be taking in 2 turkeys and a roo for processing.  Actually we should probably take the 2 roos that Cinnamon raised in too.

Oh, Sweetest Day is mostly celebrated as a Mid Western holiday.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Ok Your lunch sounded YUMMY!
> 
> I am glad you got to eat something and I hope that you keep on feeling better......


It was yummy!  Starbucks...a favorite of mine...along with a Chai Tea Latte.  I can make the sandwich on my own anytime I want though cause I cracked their recipe long ago - easy peasy.

Just had homemade beef-a-roni / poverty stew / goulash (take your pick for a name) for dinner.


----------



## Ms. Research

Oh well, not in the Midwest so I'll  just pretend I had a "Sweetest" Day.   Because it actually was sweet for all of us. 

Hope you have a refreshing "Date" night.


----------



## daisychick

I love homemade beef a roni, one of my all time favorites.      I am glad you are feeling better.  I love food too much and would have huge hissy fits if all I could eat was toast.   

I too am trying to clean out an old chicken coop area for the goats to have for the winter months.


----------



## elevan

Oh, I LOVE food too.  Looking at it, smelling it, talking about it, making it...but most of all EATING IT.  Toast days are very frustrating.  DH tries so hard to find something else for me to eat on those days and I think he gets as frustrated as me at times.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Well, we got busy and worked through the afternoon and early evening.  DH is gonna take me out to dinner tomorrow night...we've made a "date", so we'll definitely go.
> 
> What we got done:
> Cleaned the coop.
> Put solid awnings on the coop windows to keep it warmer.
> Put solid awning on the quail coop window.
> Finally got around to giving Diva her Lute shot (it's only been a month since the accidental breeding, so we're still good).
> Moved some gravel (heavy, manual lifting)
> Visited with all the goats individually.
> 
> 
> We let Fluffer out of the coop with her chicklets - they will be allowed to come and go as they please now.
> 
> We "threw" our EE Roo into the large brooder after he attacked Fluffer and her chicklets.  He's been pushing his luck lately (in more ways than one).  So maybe I'll be taking in 2 turkeys and a roo for processing.  Actually we should probably take the 2 roos that Cinnamon raised in too.
> 
> Oh, Sweetest Day is mostly celebrated as a Mid Western holiday.


----------



## Roll farms

I lived on rice and toast and crackers for 6 mos.  It was miserable.  I still can't have onions.

OH, how I miss onions.  *sniffle*


----------



## elevan

DH went out to lock the chickens in tonight since it was raining and called me to have me come out...he was missing 2 hens (Cinnamon and Susie Q).  I did a quick head check in the coop and found that he was overlooking Cinnamon, but Susie was indeed missing.  Well, if you remember she didn't come to the coop the other night and the next morning was seen coming out of the barn.  So I took my flashlight and headed for the barn.  DH said he already checked low...so I turned my light upward...almost done with my sweep when I saw her - up in the rafters.  Ugh!  DH had to climb stall walls and reach to grab her and hand her down to me.  Silly girl!


----------



## Roll farms

Sounds like you guys have created a new game....hide and seek chicken.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

elevan said:
			
		

> Oh, I LOVE food too.  Looking at it, smelling it, talking about it, making it...but most of all EATING IT.  Toast days are very frustrating.  DH tries so hard to find something else for me to eat on those days and I think he gets as frustrated as me at times.


Do you like cream of wheat? If so, have you ever tried making a savory version? Farina + garlic + chicken boullion = REALLY good


----------



## elevan

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I LOVE food too.  Looking at it, smelling it, talking about it, making it...but most of all EATING IT.  Toast days are very frustrating.  DH tries so hard to find something else for me to eat on those days and I think he gets as frustrated as me at times.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like cream of wheat? If so, have you ever tried making a savory version? Farina + garlic + chicken boullion = REALLY good
Click to expand...

I do like cream of wheat.  I'm not sure that version would appeal to me...but then you never know until you try, right?  Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Sounds like you guys have created a new game....hide and seek chicken.




You could go back through this journal and find several examples of hide and seek chicken!


----------



## 77Herford

If I can't find my chickens after a quick sweep they get to spend the night outside.  Only ever lost a few that way but my place is probably a bit bigger than yours in buildings.


----------



## elevan

Is it bad that I'm sitting here listening to thunder and hoping that tonight's soccer rain date gets rained out?


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Is it bad that I'm sitting here listening to thunder and hoping that tonight's soccer rain date gets rained out?


 No, parents work hard and should get a few breaks.  I know just babysitting is a joy but a pain and can't imagine keeping track of them all day and night.


----------



## redtailgal

nope.  I've done the same thing about baseball games!


----------



## elevan

Well, we were cancelled due to rain


----------



## redtailgal

well, thats a shame.


----------



## elevan

Now, I have to figure out how to deal with a little boy who was caught stealing at school.  Any guesses on which one it was?


----------



## redtailgal

sigh.

I'm sorry.

I was hoping that was straightening out for you and him.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Send him to Redtailgirl - if anyone can straighten him out......... on second thought never mind...........


----------



## elevan

Went out to put the poultry in and found the hen turkey on the roof of their coop with tom frantically trying to figure out how to get up there too.  Does this sound familiar?     So I opened up the coop and chased tom in and swatted hen down only to have to chase her around the field before she finally went in.

Then I just had a feeling so I went to the barn and shined my flashlight upward.  Yep, there was Susie Q up in the rafters.  I can't climb stall walls and carry her down when I'm by myself!  So I grabbed the leaf rake and swatted her down and then she took off running for the coop.  All the other chickens and guineas were tucked safely in so turn in was easy.  Just as I was shutting the door and leaving I heard the Quack Pack coming my way from the pond.  The night is chilly and they wanted in the coop.  So, I let them in and closed it up.

Being pretty close to all the way dark, I was surprised to have the bucks talking to me tonight.  They were still out munching leaves  

As I'm talking to the bucks I caught a movement out of the corner of my eye.  Here comes T-Bone full speed ahead bouncing / bucking my way.  He is beginning to remind me of RTG's Plato...a lil snot.  Oh, and I thought he was polled but he now has 1 inch horns  

Oh crud...no wonder T was acting stupid.  I just realized I'm wearing a red shirt!  For some reason the color red makes him want to play!

I'm hungry for cheesecake....thanks to marlowmanor.  I don't have a cheesecake or all the fixings to make one.  So to hold me until I do...I took a lemon cookie, smeared it with cream cheese and sprinkled it with raw cane sugar.  It was pretty good.  Not a cheesecake...but it'll have to do for now.


----------



## redtailgal

lol, I have mocha fudge brownies in the oven.

SO much for the wieght loss.  I wont be able to eat solid food for most of November, soooooo...............

Its 77herfords fault.  all that yummy food from the feast......his descriptions .....grrrr


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> lol, I have mocha fudge brownies in the oven.
> 
> SO much for the wieght loss.  I wont be able to eat solid food for most of November, soooooo...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its 77herfords fault.  all that yummy food from the feast......his descriptions .....grrrr


----------



## marlowmanor

Here's some cheesecake for you elevan


----------



## 77Herford

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Here's some cheesecake for you elevan
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/justkelly317/Food/pumpkincheesecakeslice.jpg
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/91.gif


----------



## elevan

Lions and tigers and bears OH MY!!!

This is a little too close to where I live!!!

http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2011/10/18/zanesville-exotic-animals-escape.html


----------



## elevan

> At Least 48 Animals Escape Muskingum Co. Exotic Animal Farm
> Tuesday October 18, 2011 6:46 PM
> UPDATED: Tuesday October 18, 2011 10:42 PM
> 
> ZANESVILLE, Ohio - Police said they have shot at least 25 of at least 48 escaped exotic animals on Tuesday night.
> 
> Terry Thompson, the owner of the farm, was found dead outside of his home on the animal farm property.
> 
> Police said the fences had been left unsecured.
> 
> According to police, the animals escaped at about 6 p.m. from an animal farm near Kopchak Road.
> 
> Police would not comment on what animals escaped but said the animal farm did have lions, wolves, cheetahs, tigers, giraffes, camels, grizzly bears and black bears.
> 
> Its been a bad situation for a long time and the last thing we want to do is to have any of our public hurt, said Muskingum Sheriff Matt Lutz. No young kids should go outside tonight.
> 
> According to police, bears and wolves had been shot and killed.
> 
> There were multiple sightings of exotic animals along Interstate 70, police said.
> 
> Muskingum Sheriff Matt Lutz said resident safety is his primary concern.
> 
> We want our citizens to take any and all precautions they can tonight, said Lutz. Our number one priority is nobody gets hurt out of this ordeal. This is a bad situation.
> 
> Police said staff from the Columbus Zoo and Aquarium and The Wilds were on scene, hoping to tranquilize the animals and return them to safety.


----------



## elevan

> BREAKING NEWS: From Licking County Sheriff: The Licking County Sheriff's Office: At least 4 calls relative to the sighting of exotic animals that may have been released just inside Muskingum County immediately east of the Licking County Line in Southeastern Licking County. As a precaution, the Licking County Sheriff's Office has activated members of its SWAT team who will be equipped with night vision and the necessary weapons to deal with any encounters with such animals Call the Licking County Sheriff's Office at (740) 670-5555 if you see anything. It should be noted that none of the aforementioned sightings have been confirmed by law enforcement at this time.


That means that they've moved into the neighboring county.  Eeeps!!  Even closer to me!




It sounds like the owner may have been murdered and the animals LET loose!!


----------



## Ms. Research

GEEZ Elevan.   How could so many get out?  

Hoping they round them up quick.     Just  Keep vigilant.


----------



## elevan

It sounds like the owner may have been murdered and the animals LET loose!!


----------



## 77Herford

I feel bad for the Giraffes and Camels if they were let out last.


----------



## elevan

They've gone ahead and shut down schools for tomorrow because they don't want kids out.

They are fully grown animals.  Lions, tigers, cheetahs, black bear, grizzly bear, wolves.

Geesh, I'm not worried about the giraffes and camels...it's those predators that terrify me!!


----------



## Roll farms

And once again, us humans screw up and the animals suffer.



Don't get me wrong, I don't want any people hurt.  But it sucks and hurts my heart when animals who are not at fault (they're doing what they do, esp. when scared and out of their element) are killed due to people's ignorance / negligence.


----------



## elevan

They have teams from The Wilds and Jack Hannah is there with a Columbus Zoo team.  They are trying to tranq the animals and catch them.  The sheriff's department will shoot to kill them.

It's a shame really.  But more should have been done to prevent a person from owning almost 4 dozen apex predators.  And then there's whoever opened those cage doors to release the animals.


eta:  Here's the news broadcasts including the sheriff's press conference.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

I live in Licking County. The local TV said no giraffes or camels were at the facility at this time, but Grizzly bears, black bears, tigers, lions, wolves and cheetah made up the 48 escaped animals. There is a picture on WHIZ tv website of a dead lion laying there. It make my heart ache to think that all of those animals will be shot through no fault of their own. They also said that that last time law enforcment was out at the property, the owner had all the legal permits in order. REALLY? Who needs 48 deadly predators - plus the apes and chimps found in the house? Someone needs to seriously review the permit process for exotic animals. 

Animals were caged, but the perimeter fence around the property was not enough to hold the animals. That seems like a no-brainer to me. If his animals had been more secure, maybe, just maybe he would have been more safe and no one could have gotten in to harm him and let the animals loose.

The latest update at 6:50 was that 35 animals have been killed, captured, or accounted for. That leaves about 13 still out here.


----------



## Ms. Research

Let me walk the dark side.  This also could be a way for the State Government to alleviate your ability to farm exotic animals.  Regardless of whether you are a petting zoo or family exhibit or touch farm.  Regardless whether or not you have the permits.   They may come back and reassess their regulations to make it very hard for you to farm any animals.  Just be careful.

It is without a doubt a shame this happened.  But then again, the State or County could make this an example of why they need STRICTER regulations on ANY animals.  

Just be careful what you wish for.  I know exotic animals need to be regulated, but if there are regulations on the books already, where was your Government?  He had the right permits.    Who inspected the property for the proper permits?  

The whole thing sounds a little odd.  Sad for the animals, but possibly worse for the future.  For ANY animals.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl

i am happy to report we do not have any tigers in our hen yard this morning. but the day isnt over.....

it sounds like there was some kind of malfeasance going on. but i think the sheriff is doing a great job containing the situation. apparently it had been a problem for a while and i'm guessing there is more to the story. 

its a shame that the animals were shot but i agree that they had to put the public's welfare above anything else. the blame lies for this outcome lies with the property owner. 

but how cool is it that the local kids had a day off school because of lions?!?

Ms. Research to your point this state just came out with a list of proposed regs for folks who work for a farm - they are ridiculous. you cant legislate common sense.


----------



## elevan

This is what's being reported today:  The owner opened all the cage doors and then shot himself...suicide.

There are still at least 3 animals loose...of them believed to be a grizzly, a mountain lion and a monkey.

They were able to capture a large amount of animals without having to resort to killing them.  But it appears that the number of animals originally out was higher than originally thought...so it's possible that there are more than those 3 still loose.

Schools were cancelled.  Mail delivery was cancelled.  People are very worried...as they should be.  I really hope they find those still loose before dark tonight


----------



## BarredRockMomma

and paryers to all of those in the area. 

The kids will have a story for future generations, "I remember when we had an animal day at school, we got to stay home because of the lions, tigers, and bears....."


----------



## elevan

So now they're saying that it's just a monkey and a wolf that are still on the loose.  (A wolf wasn't even listed in the "last remaining 3")  

They took down the grizzly and the mountain lion outside of an interstate exchange a little while ago.

A wolf is dangerous - but it doesn't concern me the way a grizzly or a lion does.  And a monkey?  Not worried about that one at all really.

What a crazy situation.

DH has been worried about a friend who lives 5 miles from the exotic animal farm and has been in constant communication via text since this happened last night.

I'm glad it's pretty much over.


----------



## elevan

RAIN


----------



## elevan

And only a monkey remains on the loose.

Here's the latest article:  http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2011/10/19/zanesville-exotic-animals-escape-preserve.html


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

That is ashame that most of the animals had to be killed. 
I can't even imagine what it must have been like to look out your window and see a lion walking by! That would be quite frightening!


----------



## redtailgal

hehee, I was stalked by a lion once.

Seriously, in a gas station, I was stalked by a 4 month old lion cub.  I was looking for something on one of the shelves and I had this weird feeling and turned around to see a labrador size lion crouched at me!

Lol, I wasnt as bad as it sounds.  I knew the lion and his trainer.  I had bottle fed this "little" one before and once wrestled with him........before he was big enough to eat me.

Still, even though I knew him........it scared the ummm, scours out of me!


----------



## elevan

The FULL blame on those animal's deaths should go to their owner (who released them and then killed himself).

Tranq'ing at night is dangerous and sheriff's officials aren't trained or equipped to handle it anyway.  It took a while to get teams from The Wilds and The Columbus Zoo there.  And they stand behind the sheriff's decision to shoot to kill.  The risk to human life was just too great.  A handful of animals were tranq'ed and sent to the Columbus Zoo.



> Of the 48 animals that were shot and killed, there were two wolves, six black bears, nine male lions, eight lionesses, one baboon, three mountain lions, and 18 tigers.


The thing is that the only reason that they knew something was amiss was that residents began calling in sightings of wolves and lions to 911.  If it had been a 1/2 hour later, then it would have been dark and sightings would have been less likely.  I can't even comprehend what could have occurred had this been reported later with those types and numbers of animals on the loose.  Any later in finding out what was happening and there would surely have been human injury or death.


----------



## 77Herford

I heard they had shot most of them.  Not that the remaining ones aren't a threat.  If I saw a Tiger or Lion while doing chores I would pee my pants.


----------



## elevan

What surprised me (though it shouldn't have) was that they kept telling people that if they encountered one of the apex predators (lion, tiger, bear or wolf) NOT to run away.  Well...duh, if you run they're gonna chase you and you're not gonna outrun them.


But yeah, pee my pants would probably be my first reaction too


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

My reaction would probably be "Holy Crap! Maybe I _do_ live in a zoo!"
Then I would probably pee my pants and run! (even though you aren't suppose to run). Fight or Flight? I am a Flight for sure! 

I am happy to hear nobody got hurt. It could have turned out way worse. I am happy it didn't.


----------



## 77Herford

If they were in my area and I have to work outside everyday, I would be packing my boomstick.


----------



## elevan

It's getting scary in Ohio imo.  About 6 months ago, a mountain lion escaped a garage where it was kept and that was only 20 miles from where I live.

About 2 years ago a black bear that escaped it's pen was shot by sheriff's deputies 1 road over from me (less than 2 miles).

I had a cousin who used to own a Bengal tiger, an African lion and a black bear.  He kept them in those older wire type silos.  Another cousin had an African lion that he kept in his basement.  Both of those cousins lived in a small town here in Morrow County.  They no longer have them.

They are very easy to obtain in Ohio.  We have the most relaxed laws and the most injuries / deaths of any state.  We also have a handful of exotic animal auctions in the state.  Those things need to change.

In Ohio you may be more likely to encounter some of these animals in your field than you would in Africa.


----------



## elevan

Just something I liked and thought I'd share:








You all are beautiful imo


----------



## redtailgal

gawrsh.


----------



## elevan

Ugh!  K has chicken pox.  

It's another rainy day here.  So nothing going on outside.  Guess I'll be cooped up inside with a little boy with too much energy who can't go to school.


----------



## redtailgal

EWWWW! Chicken Pox!  Poor little guy (poor YOU, too)

Its not rainy here, but there is a COLD wind blowing and my throat no likey.

You still feeling better?'


----------



## elevan

Woke up with some pain in my stomach this morning.  Haven't eaten yet...and it's after lunch time.  Got a stress headache coming on.  And DH (who took K to the doctor) just called to say that they've put him out of school until at least 10/31  

DH has the day off...so I'm just gonna have him take care of K, the critters and the laundry and I'm gonna stay in bed.  I should probably go back to sleep and hope to start the day over


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## daisychick

Wow!  That is a lot of days to have to keep him out of school!  I am a state licensed child care provider and we only have to keep them out of daycare for 7 days.  He is probably going to drive you crazy and be bouncing off the walls having that long of a "vacation" .   Hope you get to feeling better and I am glad you didn't have any run ins with lions or tigers the other day.


----------



## elevan

He can go back sooner if the blisters scab over sooner...but they wrote the excuse to allow plenty of time if needed.  We can call for a new note if he can go back sooner or if he needs out longer.


----------



## daisychick

Oh ok that makes more sense, I thought that was the mandatory time.   When my kids had chicken pox, they were only down for a day and then the rest of the 7 days they were seriously bouncing off the walls.     Hope he heals up fast.


----------



## elevan

There has been NO down time here.  He's been bouncing off the walls.

I actually sent him to school yesterday with the rash    It looked like an allergic reaction to something...then when it got home it was worse.  So I kept him home this morning and called the doc and DH took him in.

I seriously hope he can go back sooner.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Hugs to you and your son. I hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## Ms. Research

Hate to be a "Negative Nate" but did all of you have chicken pox?  Because adults who only had it lightly, you can get it again.

Our son got his chicken pox vaccination, and lo and behold DH ended up with a serious case of adult pox (real long name for it).  He almost lost his eye sight on the left side because of it. 

Just be prepared.  Sorry to hear your son has chicken pox.  But just because you might have been vacinated for pox or had a light case when young, does not mean you will not get the infection.  

Hoping his incarceration goes by fast for you.


----------



## Roll farms

Yeah, I had that adult pox.  It wasn't one bit fun.

Sorry you're feeling so bad.  Hoping today's a better day for you.  Has the other boy had CP yet?


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yeah, I had that adult pox.  It wasn't one bit fun.
> 
> Sorry you're feeling so bad.  Hoping today's a better day for you.  Has the other boy had CP yet?


K's actually had a light case before and B has had them twice.  I had them twice as a kid and DH had them once (I don't know how bad though).

But apparently being around a child with chicken pox can cause adults a case of shingles...so  that that doesn't happen!

Thanks, I'm feeling better today.  It comes and goes.  I've been pushing my luck and eating real food at times that I should probably stick to toast  :/  I should really just let my stomach heal but toast is so....blah.

On a critter note - I am so proud of my Basenji, Boingo    He went outside to potty this morning and while he was out there the guineas flew over the fence in the backyard.  He just looked over at them and promptly ignored them!  Yay!  Good dog!  Though that troop of 10 guineas could probably whip the snot out of him if he tried anything  

We finally get a break from the rain (until about Monday anyway).  So the goats are happily out and about this morning.  I've decided to push off having hay even delivered until the last minute.  I want to keep them on free food as long as possible and if the hay is here I'll be tempted to put it out.


----------



## Roll farms

The last 3 solid days of rain, my goats have stood in the stall staring at me, I swear even making 'growling belly' noises, with big sad eyes, looking behind me at the 140 bales of hay that NEED to last them ALL winter.

I told them, "You will NOT melt."


----------



## that's*satyrical

Roll farms said:
			
		

> The last 3 solid days of rain, my goats have stood in the stall staring at me, I swear even making 'growling belly' noises, with big sad eyes, looking behind me at the 140 bales of hay that NEED to last them ALL winter.
> 
> I told them, "You will NOT melt."


I don't know about that. Did you see the chocolate goat thread earlier??


----------



## elevan

The bucks take their butts out even in the rain - no way are they gonna miss a meal.  On the doe side, everyone cries and complains except Maggie who will make mad dashes out to grab as many leaves as she can before running back into the barn...only to repeat over and over.  It's pretty comical.

The chickens have been sopping wet for the past 3 days cause they won't miss a meal either and they are on free range too.  But the turkeys holler to be let into their coop.


----------



## elevan

Elsie (goat) has an impacted cud    DH went in to dig it out and got bit multiple times for his trouble.  You probably could hear him yelling a mile away each time she clamped down.  Hopefully we don't have to make a vet appointment to have it dealt with.  DH was able to get almost all of it and we'll re-evaluate tomorrow evening.

Then at turn in time the hen turkey was on the roof of the coop - again.    I chased her down and then chased her round and round the coop.  Then she slams into the gate (which I left unlatched) and is running around the back yard.  So round and round we go.  I was ready to turn her into dinner tonight by the time it was over.  Finally I got a hold on her and got her put away.

Went to the chicken coop and did a head count...all in and accounted for.  I decided to give the extra roos a feel since they would be easy to grab...wanted to know how much meat that they have on them.  Not a lot of meat but maybe I can put up with them a little longer.  Unless they bite me again like the first one did tonight...pretty hard.

I think we have 3 of 7 of Fluffer's chicks that are roos too.

Treated the quail to a sunflower head.  It'll take them about 4-6 days to finish off.

A friend shared a sweet treat idea with me...I haven't made it yet, but I plan to this weekend.
I'll share with you and let you know later how it goes (with pics, of course)
Bake a yellow or chocolate cake (whatever your favorite recipe is or you can use a box mix).
While the cake is in the oven take a can of sweetened condensed milk, do not open, remove the label and place the whole can into a pan of boiling water, reduce heat to simmer and simmer the can for 2 hours.
When cake is done, allow to cool until milk is ready.
Milk will condense further into a caramel like sauce.
When caramel milk sauce has cooked for 2 hours remove, and open can and stir.
Use the handle of a wooden spoon and poke holes in the cake.
Pour caramel milk sauce over the cake and then top with chopped pecan or walnuts (I'm going to use walnuts).


----------



## TTs Chicks

That sounds really yummy!  Can't wait to hear how it tastes.


----------



## elevan

I've got a butter cake in the oven, condensed milk boiling away in the can and walnuts on stand by.  

Got chili in the crockpot for dinner...that along with some cornbread that I baked earlier is what's for dinner tonight folks.


----------



## elevan




----------



## marlowmanor

That looks yummy!  All I have here is leftover birthday cake from yesterday. We have gumbo for supper tonight. Our first attempt at it. It's pretty good actually. Of course it is seafood free b/c DH will not touch any type of seafood. Just finding a recipe that was seafood free was fun! It has turned out pretty good though.


----------



## elevan

Guineas are crazy!!!

We've been having on and off downpours all morning.  I just had to have DH go out and "rescue" the crazy guineas!  7 of them had hopped the fence into the backyard and were trying to hide under a motorized car of the boys during a downpour while the other 3 who were still in the field ran back and forth screaming their heads off because they couldn't get to their 7 flockmates.  DH grabbed the 7 on this side and "tossed" them over the fence one at a time.  As soon as he had them all over the fence...it stopped raining!

Guineas are crazy!!!


----------



## elevan

As I write this I'm watching DH fight with my Basenji, Boingo.  The purpose of this fight?  Boingo needs a deworming pill and doesn't want it.  It's hilarious to hear this dog saying "I don't want to!" "I hate you!" and yes, it really does sound like he's speaking those words.  We go through the same thing trying to give him a glucosomine pill.  He may be little (32#) but he is fierce.

Basenjis don't bark but they vocalize in many different ways.  There is the common baroo that you can hear by going to youtube or different Basenji breeder sites.  In addition, Boingo makes a vocalization that sounds like he's saying "I love you", "I don't want to" and "I hate you"  and those vocalizations are given appropriately.  This dog is like having a teenager  

Anyway, the deed is now done...and Boingo loves DH again.


----------



## 77Herford

hmm, my sister puts pill in her aging dogs food in the morning.  He isn't a picky eater though.  The  glu pill really help out.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Boingo sounds like my dog Penny when it is time for Penny to get her harness on when it comes time for a walk. Or when its time for her to get her nails trimmed.  It takes two men to hold the dog down (she weighs 60lbs) in order for Penny's nails to get trimmed. She is SUCH A BABY! But... She is cute. I guess thats all that counts, right? (My avatar is a picture of her as a puppy). Oh and I swear Penny talks! She is really vocal! 
Boingo sounds like quite the character!


----------



## elevan

We've finally got our processing appointment scheduled - Nov. 7.  We'll be taking in 2 turkeys, 3 guineas and 3 roosters.  We only have so much freezer space or we'd take in all of the guineas.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Have you tried just putting the pill inside a clump of peanut butter?  Works really well, dogs don't chew PB, they simply swallow!


----------



## elevan

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Have you tried just putting the pill inside a clump of peanut butter?  Works really well, dogs don't chew PB, they simply swallow!


That would only work if DH is the only one to deal with it.  I am highly allergic to peanuts...can't touch them, can't smell them and it could kill me to accidentally eat them.  Needless to say, peanut butter doesn't come near me.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I always wrap my dogs pill in cheese. Maybe you could try that next time?


----------



## elevan

Since it's a chewable pill we're just gonna use the pill crusher to crush it and put it into a syringe and add water and drench it.  He really will not take anything other than his favored treat - pupcorn - and that's not conducive to adding a pill to.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Since it's a chewable pill we're just gonna use the pill crusher to crush it and put it into a syringe and add water and drench it.  He really will not take anything other than his favored treat - pupcorn - and that's not conducive to adding a pill to.


 Wow! I can't believe how much your dog sounds like one of my dogs (Penny, the one I spoke about before). Penny's favorite treat is popcorn too! She knows when we are making popcorn, I swear she comes out of the woodwork! She can be outside in the backyard and she will hear me making popcorn in the house and she will be right at the door wanting to come in! She loves popcorn  as well as carrots and everything else. I don't know of anything that dog won't eat.  Including things she shouldn't eat (Plastic water bottles, cans, tabasco sauce, wood, ect.) 

EDIT: Yesterday I was staining the front porch and she walked over to the can of stain and started DRINKING IT like it was water! I yelled at her for it and she stopped. But then an hour or so later, I see her trying to lick the stain off of the boards to the porch. Something is seriously wrong with that dog... :/


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> MrsDieselEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried just putting the pill inside a clump of peanut butter?  Works really well, dogs don't chew PB, they simply swallow!
> 
> 
> 
> That would only work if DH is the only one to deal with it.  I am highly allergic to peanuts...can't touch them, can't smell them and it could kill me to accidentally eat them.  Needless to say, peanut butter doesn't come near me.
Click to expand...

So if a kid dressed as Mr. Peanut comes to your door it could be dangerous.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsDieselEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried just putting the pill inside a clump of peanut butter?  Works really well, dogs don't chew PB, they simply swallow!
> 
> 
> 
> That would only work if DH is the only one to deal with it.  I am highly allergic to peanuts...can't touch them, can't smell them and it could kill me to accidentally eat them.  Needless to say, peanut butter doesn't come near me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if a kid dressed as Mr. Peanut comes to your door it could be dangerous.
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/146fs96171.gif
Click to expand...

 

Seriously though, sorry for your peanut allergy. That's kind of scary actually.


----------



## elevan

Yeah, not a bit funny 77.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Yeah, not a bit funny 77.


Oh, come on it was a little funny.  I bet you smiled briefly.


----------



## Roll farms

I like putting a dab of peanut butter on the roof of our dog's mouths....watching them try to get it off of there cracks us up.

Hey, we don't have cable....gotta do something for entertainment...

Shame you can't know the joy of that, Em.


----------



## 77Herford

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I like putting a dab of peanut butter on the roof of our dog's mouths....watching them try to get it off of there cracks us up.
> 
> Hey, we don't have cable....gotta do something for entertainment...
> 
> Shame you can't know the joy of that, Em.


Oh, sure you get to taunt the Moderator...


----------



## elevan

I used to LOVE peanut butter.  I wasn't allergic to it until 10 years ago.  Now, it's deadly.  The smell of peanut butter heating in a recipe is enough to make me lose consciousness.


----------



## redtailgal

A peanut allergy is some scary stuff.  I've never figured out what it about peanuts that makes them so deadly to a person who is allergic to them.  

Most other allergies are not so quick to get nasty.

I am allergic to yellowjackets, it gets bad quick, but I keep my epi-pen handy.  Does you have to have an epi for your peanut allergy?

I am also allergic to onions.....but its a sever gastric reaction, much like food poisoning and I end up dehydrated in a matter of hours.


----------



## elevan

No epi pen since peanuts are supposed to be easily avoided.  I have to be careful when I go to restaurants though and ask about their oils, crusts and desserts.

I suspect at times that my brother's gf is trying to kill me...she's constantly offering me something with peanuts...I'll just stare her down until it clicks in...and then it's "oh, I forgot"    Seriously?  We've been through this a gazillion times and you forgot?

It's actually that little "tail" like piece of the peanut that holds all the chemicals that cause peanut allergies.

I have the exact same reaction to Rock Lobster too.  :/


----------



## Ms. Research

Understand the allergic reaction with no epi-pen.  Had rainbow trout once.  Didn't have but two bites of it because I wasn't fond of it, 2 hours later, in the Emergency Room.  Allergic to Iodine.   You should have seen what I had to go through when iodine was needed when they found my ovarian tumor.  That was a mess. 

Sorry yours is peanut butter.  LOVE Peanut Butter.  DH and I live on it.  

Roll, we get that same entertainment here.  DH always shares his Peanut butter and crackers with Jake.  That dog loves it.  The lip smacking and all.


----------



## elevan

The doctors suspect that it was my love of it that led to the allergy.

Here's the thing...you don't have allergies to things that you've never been exposed to.  An allergy is an immune response to something that has been perceived as a threat in the past.

As a child I ate PB&J all the time.  Reeses were an addiction.  Then I started to itch in my mouth after eating peanut butter.  And then the itch got worse.  Then I started having trouble breathing.  Now, I can't touch it...I mean my fingers cannot touch a peanut.  I can't smell it.  I went from loving peanuts and peanut butter to being deathly allergic in the span of 1 year...and that was after eating it for the first 25 years of my life.

The really funny thing is the allergy developed after I had a hysterectomy.  Lots of stupid stuff developed after that...peanut allergy...trigeminal neuralgia (look it up - very painful)...chronic fatigue syndrome...migraines (got much worse)...severe vitamin deficiencies and now I'm dealing with gastrointestinal issues.


----------



## Ms. Research

I'm so sorry you are in that much pain.  I did look up Trigeminal Neuraligia and I can't believe you are functioning as well as you are.  I don't know what I would do.  My migraines hurt like heck and go away after a few hours of lying in the dark with a cool cloth over my eyes, but to be in constant pain like that.  

I think you said you were in your early/late 20's when you had your hysterectomy?  Bad enough you go through that and it DOES mess you up.  I lost one ovary at 23 and took me years to get my system right.   Thought I had it rough, but hearing your story Elevan, truly sorry it happened to you.  Hoping you find relief from the pain.


----------



## elevan

I had endometriosis.  By the time I hit 25, I begged my doctor to just perform a hysterectomy and he finally obliged.

The Trigeminal Neuralgia goes in and out of remission (months on and then months off).  Currently it's in remission, but about due for a recurrence since it's never stayed gone more than a couple of months .  They can fix it since they found the root of it on an MRI...if I want to have brain surgery - which right now, I do not.

Migraines are manageable except when they're ocular and I lose sight.

Chronic Fatigue Syndrome just makes me really really tired most of the time and affects my immune system negatively.

You learn to manage things like this  :/   As long as I know what I'm dealing with and what I can do about it then I'm fine.

The stomach stuff is what's killing me right now, since it means that I get stuck eating toast - today was a toast day.  I find that it all ties to one another in some fashion or another.


----------



## 77Herford

The joys of illness.  Seems lots of people have something wrong with them.  I have had some battles of my own and am currently winning one with a hopeful bright future.
I know about those migraines, when I get the bad ones I'm out for the  rest of the day.  I am totally useless with bad migraines.  Except for chocolate I completely removed myself from caffeinated cola and pop, which really makes thing limited in some circumstances.
It the past I had terrible dental problems and a serious phobia.  Well now the phobia is all but nill but I have very few mollers left so enjoying a big steak isn't likely.


----------



## Roll farms

I'm allergic to mushrooms.  ER trips, iv's of steroids, etc.

I *love* to mushroom hunt.  Now I'm like a pointer dog - I just find them and point and DH picks them.

It is terrible when something you HAVE to do (eat) makes you sick.  Been there, done that.  
Few people understand what it's like when something that should be enjoyable scares you b/c you don't know if, 30 minutes later, you'll be deathly ill or not.

I lost 30+ lbs in 2 mos and felt like death - but everyone kept telling me how 'good' I looked and saying idiotic things like, "Boy, wish *I* could get sick like that and lose weight."

I've always said I'd rather be chubby and able to eat than skinny and sick.


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> *I'm allergic to* mushrooms.  *ER trips, iv's* of steroids, etc.




I should so list those allergies the next time I go to the doctor!    Hey doc, make sure that you write this down...I'm allergic to the ER, to I.V.s, and to shots!  Knowing my doc, he'd be on the floor rolling with laughter!


----------



## redtailgal

I hear you Elevan.

I had my hystorectomy (removed cervix, uterus, ovaries, tubes) due to eno several years ago.........since then I developed the allergy to bees, cannot regulate my potassium (low potassium= bad bad day), my migraines doubled in intensity, my thryoid went all to pot, stagnant intestines (wont go into detail but I  need lots and lots and lots of fiber) and a blood disorder that causes the blood to stagnate in my brain when I have a migraine. (so those double intesity migraine may last a week or more).

I had the onion allergy since I was a little kid.  My mother always thought I was faking it, until she made me eat a Vidalia onion sandwich (OH GAG).  I was in the hospital within two hours, and was hooked up to two ivs running hard to keep up with the fluid loss.  I was 8 years old, and lost 15 pounds off that onion sandwich. I was bleeding from both ends before it was over.  Momma listened to me after that, lol.


----------



## elevan

My mom always thought I was faking the endometriosis.  

I didn't get diagnosed until I was an adult and then it happened because I read about it and thought, "Dang!  That's it!  That's what's going on!"  Went to 3 doctors who said I was wrong...the 4th said "The only way to definitively diagnose is with laproscopic surgery"  I was in surgery the next week.  Had 2 of those surgeries and went through chemical menopause 2 times before my hysterectomy.  My mom believes me when I say something's wrong now...cause I've always been right...but I have to fight to find out what it is....I just don't react normally to stuff, ya know?

But poor DH...I went through menopause 3 times (twice chemically and once surgically) by the time I was 25...that was the first 6 years of our marriage!    We've been together now for 14 years, but I sure put him through the paces early


----------



## elevan

Just picked a bucket of brussels sprouts  

(They're soaking in salted water...apparently the plants were a haven for spiders)


----------



## elevan

Did some garden clean up today.

Picked, prepped and froze brussels sprouts (for Thanksgiving)





Cut chives from my herb garden.  I find the best way to preserve them is to freeze in ice blocks. 





Rosemary drying





Parsley up to dry





Rainbow Chard, rinsed and ready for tomorrow night's dinner





A whole bunch of sweet basil seeds


----------



## redtailgal

You are gonna have a yummy winter..............


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Did some garden clean up today.
> 
> Picked, prepped and froze brussels sprouts (for Thanksgiving)
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...634462900_1159251741_32091434_856864610_n.jpg
> 
> Cut chives from my herb garden.  I find the best way to preserve them is to freeze in ice blocks.
> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...598381998_1159251741_32091392_107895002_n.jpg
> 
> Rosemary drying
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...45663180_1159251741_32091436_1242740655_n.jpg
> 
> Parsley up to dry
> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...46743207_1159251741_32091437_1262888511_n.jpg
> 
> Rainbow Chard, rinsed and ready for tomorrow night's dinner
> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...648103241_1159251741_32091438_275942667_n.jpg
> 
> A whole bunch of sweet basil seeds
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...648583253_1159251741_32091439_529179924_n.jpg


Man I thought my wife was crazy with the garden and herbs.


----------



## 77Herford

Found a GREAT smiley for you Elevan just don't kill me...


----------



## elevan

I made Garlic & Herb pork chops, Swiss Chard with Raisins and Pine Nuts  and applesauce for dinner tonight.

It was kind of fun watching B pick through the Swiss Chard trying to figure out each component.  He really liked it and was being quite the food critic tonight...good reviews  

On the other hand, K is still sitting at the table over an hour later not wanting to eat.  Before anyone complains about me making them eat all their food...I give them very little to start when it's something new and they must eat it - then they can ask for seconds of what they like.  K didn't like anything but the applesauce and is being stubborn about eating the Swiss Chard and pork chops.  He puts a fork full in his mouth and then holds it there...and DH tells him to chew that it's not gonna melt in his mouth...so that it takes him 10 minutes to eat one bite.


----------



## marlowmanor

Sounds like a yummy supper.  My boys are not picky eaters right now. They will usually at least try new things. Hopefully that keeps up as they grow up.  I certainly don't want them to be like my DH who is such a picky eater.


----------



## jodief100

Sounds yummy!

I agree with the "picky eater"  technique.  I think if you cater to your kids food whims they will never learn to eat healthy.   I make my boy try everything.  If he doesn't like it he doesn't have to eat it BUT I will not make him something else.  You eat what I serve or you don't eat.  No snacks or desert unless you clean your plate.


----------



## Roll farms

I'm glad you guys don't feed me.
The list of things I won't eat....is longer than the list of things I will.


----------



## daisychick

Please do tell how do you preserve the basil seeds??  I have a ton of them in my garden and would love to save them.  I take it you dry them and then plant them in the spring??  Right??  I always have terrible luck trying to save seeds, so if you have any good tips I would love to hear them.


----------



## elevan

I let them (flower stalks) dry on the plant and then break off the stems and bring them in to strip them.  I just keep the seed in the pod...there are 4+ seeds per pod.  It's more time consuming to separate every seed.  You can plant each pod and get a nice clump of basil - easy peasy is the way that I garden


----------



## daisychick

Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## elevan

About 6:30 this evening I heard the guineas making an awful racket outside.  Thinking something was obviously wrong I headed out the back door.  To spy 9 of the 10 guineas in the neighbors yard on the other side of a 6 foot high fence and the couldn't figure out how to get back.  The 9th guinea was in the buck's field trying to figure out how the other 9 got over the fence.  Argh!

So I grabbed a bucket of scratch and went their way, shaking it.  They frantically started to run back and forth along the fence line....9 on the other side and one on this side.  Guineas seem to be attached at the hip.  Finally one figured out that s/he needed to fly up and over.  Another 10 minutes went by before a 3rd flew over.  And then the other 7 REALLY started to panic.  At this time it was almost 7 and almost dark.  I kept coaxing and finally the last 7 flew up and over.  Now, I had to coax them out of the buck's field as their coop is in the main field.  So this time I took to herding them toward the turkey coop and the gate with the tom turkey following me.  I get almost to the turkey coop and Ranger (buck) comes running up and runs right through them sending guineas scattering.    So I herded them all together again and we headed for the gate, opened it up and now they were in the backyard...one more gate to go through.

I manage to get them to the main field gate and then decide to run the other way.  So I opened the gate wider and went to rounding them up again.  They're almost at the gate when Jerry (llama) started to come through it, so the guineas run the other way again.    I grabbed the feed bucket (which was empty) and hung it on the fence to distract Jerry and get him away from the gate.  And finally, I manage to get the guineas into the main field.

So I turn back and go to let the turkeys into their coop...to find hen turkey on top of the coop.  Does this surprise you?  It shouldn't...you should have seen this coming.  I opened the coop door and herded tom in and swatted hen off the roof.  She takes off into the buck's field...so I chase her down and herd her back.  Finally get her in and them locked up.

Go back to the main field...it's pretty well dark now by the way.  And the guineas are next to the coop totally flipped out acting as if they cannot find the pop door.    So, I open the human door and shoo them in, turn on the light so I can do a head count, only to have Fluffer's chicklets run out to party.  Get them back in and shut the pop door and the human door and do my count...short 1 hen.  Count again...short 2.  Count again...spot on.

I need to figure out how to positively identify the 3 guineas who are instigates flyovers so that those are the 3 that go to the processor next week.  I have to say that I will be so glad to take in the turkeys, some guineas and some extra roosters.

An update on Fluffer's chicks - looks like I'm gonna have 4 roos and 3 pullets out of her clutch.  Hoped for more pullets than that but as DH says, "roos will just go to the pot so it's all good".


----------



## elevan

Oh and yesterday they were gonna gang up on my Basenji and beat the snot outta him.  Poor dog was out in the back yard minding his own business when they flew over the fence and en mass moved toward him.  They all stopped right in front of him and he looked up and then went back to his business.  The head guinea started yelling and they all rotated around to behind the dog.  One more yell and they circled him and started moving in.  I had to run out into the yard to save my 32# dog from a butt whooping or save the guineas from being dinner for the dog.

Guineas are crazy!


----------



## Roll farms

I dunno how many guineas I've sold and then the next year ppl. come back and buy more because theirs ran off, got hit, got eaten by 'yotes, etc. etc.
Guineas are 'job security' for me....they're too dumb to survive long as free rangers.  We keep ours penned and they STILL manage to find tiny holes 10' off the ground and get out occasionally.

You just cannot count on them to do the 'smart' thing....ever.

Have you considered trimming one wing wayyy back on ea. of them.  They'll still try to fly over, but it'll slow 'em down some....they're also too dumb to realize they can no longer fly.


----------



## redtailgal

I used to want a small flock of guineas.

I dont now. lol  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## elevan

I've trimmed a wing on each of them.  I was afraid to trim it way back, but I might try that.  I was told on BYC that the only way to really deal with it is to pinion one wing when they're day old, but even then they're gonna be able to fly some.  

When I said that I was tempted to call the processor back and say we were bringing 10 guineas and buy another freezer DH looked at me and said "But I like the guineas, I wanna keep some"


----------



## elevan

We finally found a workable solution with B!!!  Daily reward of good behavior.  Each day that he comes home "green" he is allowed to play a video game of his choice.  We've done this for 2 days now (Friday and today) and he's been green both days.  Today, he was so excited that he ran off the bus and was yelling halfway to the door "Mommy, I'm GREEN!".  I'm so proud of him, he hasn't been green in school for over a month.

His brother gets a reward for being green for an entire month...usually gets to go out to eat.  That process is too long for for B.


 that this good behavior keeps up.


----------



## redtailgal

YAY!  

You can tell him that the crazy lady from BYH is PROUD of him for getting green!  :bun


----------



## elevan

I just told him and he looked at the screen and said "Who is that?  Do you know her name?"  So, I told him your real name and your screen name.  His response was "Oh.  Thanks"


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

elevan said:
			
		

> I just told him and he looked at the screen and said "Who is that?  Do you know her name?"  So, I told him your real name and your screen name.  His response was "Oh.  Thanks"


 for him and


----------



## redtailgal

I say "  for green tomorrow!"

If he will make green everyday next week, I will let him choose my next avatar!


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I say "  for green tomorrow!"
> 
> *If he will make green everyday next week, I will let him choose my next avatar!*


He has accepted your challenge RTG  

He's a budding photographer himself.  I need to upload more of his pics (I've been a bad mommy on this). He has his own FB page , so we'll let him choose a pic from his own collection if he's green all week


----------



## redtailgal

I visited his site.  Excellent job!
 Tell him to check his site, I'm leaving him some feedback.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I visited his site.  Excellent job!
> Tell him to check his site, I'm leaving him some feedback.


I think this is one of my favorites too.


----------



## redtailgal

Encourage him in this.  He does have a good eye, and I love that he is unique in his art.


----------



## Ms. Research

Congratulations Elevan for finding a way for B to get excited about school and his behavior.  Knew you could do it!

Also think his photography is very good.  Enjoyed his pics.  And will look forward to seeing his new photos.  

So truly happy for both of you!


----------



## elevan

Maybe I should have just been quiet about it  :/   cause he blew it     B came home yellow today....while that's not as bad as what he has been it's not what we wanted.

I decided to try something new for dinner tonight - Pumpkin Linguine.  It was pretty good.  DH and the boys both had seconds.

Then when I got up to rinse my plate, I hiccuped and had a pain shoot through me that felt like I'd been punched in the gut...I fell to the floor.  DH just sat there and asked if I was ok.  K said that he didn't think I was.  When DH got up to come over to me, he asked what happened...when I said I hiccuped he started laughing - LAUGHING!    I was in pain and he was laughing!  The pain didn't last and I don't know why it happened but it definitely wasn't funny.  

DH had to rescue the Basenji from the guineas again.  They are determined to beat Boingo up.  Boingo decided to give them a good chase after he was done with his business.  Those guineas are really starting to push their luck with the dog.

Maggie (goat) is in raging heat.  And she's a screamer!


----------



## redtailgal

OH NO!  Tell B that I was looking forward to him choosin my avator, too!  I know he will have green tomorrow...........

PUmkin linguine........sounds good.  My familiy are boring purists when it come to food, so I dont get to expeceritment much.

I would smacked that man.  He souds just a crude and insentive as my man does sometimes.

Men!


----------



## Roll farms

When I asked my dh to fill the 5 gallon chicken waterers yesterday b/c my left arm hurts (torn ligament), he says, "You still got your right one, don'tcha?"

Men...but when THEY'RE hurt, all bets are off and they become big babies.


----------



## 77Herford

Roll farms said:
			
		

> When I asked my dh to fill the 5 gallon chicken waterers yesterday b/c my left arm hurts (torn ligament), he says, "You still got your right one, don'tcha?"
> 
> Men...but when THEY'RE hurt, all bets are off and they become big babies.


Blah blah blah


----------



## elevan

B was orange today...so even farther slip than yesterday  

Spent the day working in the barn rearranging / building stalls and generally getting ready for winter.  We built a new feed room in the middle of the barn, so that I can feed 4 groups of animals at the same time. 

The guineas were not happy with what we were doing and let us know by getting into the rafters and screaming.  Do you know how much that echos in a metal barn?  Ugh!  And I warned them that if anyone pooped on me they would be dinner tonight!  They finally decided to move their screaming party outside...thank goodness!

I'm really pleased with the progress that we've made.


----------



## elevan

One of the chicken nuggets (aka Fluffer's chicks) decided that DH's head was a good place to take a rest


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Hilarious!


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> One of the chicken nuggets (aka Fluffer's chicks) decided that DH's head was a good place to take a rest
> 
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...01967077_1159251741_32107755_1965431531_n.jpg


----------



## redtailgal

Would you please tell B that I need a new avatar and I am counting on him to get green?!!!


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Would you please tell B that I need a new avatar and I am counting on him to get green?!!!


He knows...green for a week and he gets to pick your avatar  :/

Green for a day and he gets his choice of video game, camera time or i-pod time.  But, he's slipping further.   for green today.


----------



## elevan

Tomorrow is K's birthday.  He's asked for a new game for his smart cycle (a exercise and learning system).  We've decided to get him one and so has my mom - so he should be very happy  

Although after the fit that he threw last night I threatened to cancel his birthday.  He came home yellow yesterday too.  So I guess yesterday was a day to be bad in school and at home for the boys.

```````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````


I'm looking at my critter's winter coats and thinking that Ohio is in for some nasty weather this year.  Everyone has a much thicker coat than usual for winter.  Snickers (goat) looks like a giant puffball.  Even the pot belly pig is all hairy  :/


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Elevan - have you ever heard the old wives tale about the "wooly worms"? You know the brown and black caterpillars that are around here? For those of you that don't know, they are a large caterpillar that is brown on both ends and black in the middle. I have always heard that the more black the worse the winter will be.

We found one in our barn this year - solid black.


----------



## elevan

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> Elevan - have you ever heard the old wives tale about the "wooly worms"? You know the brown and black caterpillars that are around here? For those of you that don't know, they are a large caterpillar that is brown on both ends and black in the middle. I have always heard that the more black the worse the winter will be.
> 
> We found one in our barn this year - solid black.


I haven't seen any wooly bears this year, but those winter animal coats are quite ominous


----------



## elevan

The flock:






Maggie:





Tom:





T-Bone:





Jerry:





Rocky's Shadow:





Baboo:


----------



## elevan




----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Very nice photos! Boingo is adorable!


----------



## elevan

Ugh!  DH just had to rescue one of the guineas from the tom turkey.  Tom had the guinea down and in a corner and was beating the snot outta him.  Poor guinea has his face messed up    DH managed to tear his pants leg in the process and is now royally ticked off at tom turkey.  Good thing he's going to the processor on Monday morning.  Sad thing is that I was just saying this morning that I'm gonna miss him...but I seem to be the only one that he's nice to.  He chases the goats and beats up any chicken or guinea that gets into that field...makes a run at DH every time DH is in that field.  DH will definitely relish the revenge of eating him in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Ugh!  DH just had to rescue one of the guineas from the tom turkey.  Tom had the guinea down and in a corner and was beating the snot outta him.  Poor guinea has his face messed up    DH managed to tear his pants leg in the process and is now royally ticked off at tom turkey.  Good thing he's going to the processor on Monday morning.  Sad thing is that I was just saying this morning that I'm gonna miss him...but I seem to be the only one that he's nice to.  He chases the goats and beats up any chicken or guinea that gets into that field...makes a run at DH every time DH is in that field.  DH will definitely relish the revenge of eating him in a couple of weeks.


 Aww. Poor Guinea.


----------



## elevan

It was a day for rescuing poultry I guess.  I went into the coop and the chickens all thought I was gonna fill the feeder and rushed in.  When they realized that I wasn't gonna fill it they all rushed out.  I looked down to see one of the chicken nuggets (Fluffer's chick) stuck on his back in the feeder...the feeder is a homemade 5 gallon bucket feeder attached to a hog feed pan....the chick was stuck on it's back wedged between the wall of the bucket and the wall of the pan.  Poor thing couldn't move.  I pulled him to safety and he went about his business - quite upset until he finally found his mama.

Today was K's birthday - he's 7 now.  He got a few learning games that he's asked for and we had spaghetti followed by ice cream cake (favorites of his).


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Poor Chicken! Good thing you were there to save him though!

Happy Birthday to your son!


----------



## elevan

Sunny - Thanks.  And K says Thank You as well  

My mom has decided to start dating (it's been 2 1/2 years since Dad passed).  While I'm semi ok with it, I'm starting to get concerned with how B feels...he has started stating that he misses Papaw.  It's been a while since he last commented on it.  We all miss Dad / Papaw but Mom / Mamaw deserves to be happy and to live her life (51 is still pretty young).  Of course the missing Papaw could come from talk of processing the poultry knowing how B's mind works.  :/   We'll all get to meet Mom's new beau next month...wish me luck that I don't start bawling.

Critter update:  

No chicken or guinea issues this morning but there's still plenty of time for them to get into trouble.

After getting a good look at Daisy, I suspect that she'll kid either this month or early next...it was an accidental issue.  Normally we wouldn't have bred her but she was in great condition (still is) and we saw no reason to abort it.  I have a feeling she's one of those born to be a mama  

It's nice to be able to look at them first thing in the morning before they've been out browsing (especially since they don't have hay yet) and know that those bellies are _not _big rumens    We've got pretty good suspicions on a couple of others but we'll keep that mostly mum...don't worry when and if we have babies y'all will be the first to see pics.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Happy birthday K!!!


----------



## elevan

K says Thanks D.o.G.


----------



## elevan

Well tonight I locked the Turkeys up in their coop for the last time.  They'll stay there until Monday morning when they take a ride.

We also went into the chicken coop after dark and pulled the 3 roosters that are going in and put them into the brooder temporarily.

Next up was the guineas.  One was being particularly mean to the chickens today, so I knew that one would be going...and it wasn't hard to pick out as it got super nasty with me tonight too.  That one went into the dog crate.  I needed to pick out 2 more...knew we want to take in boys (and we have 7 of them out of our 10 guineas).  DH didn't want to take the one who got attacked by the tom turkey yesterday...that's his baby now    so he got set aside.  Then came the process of picking them up one by one to access attitudes and I quickly found 2 more nasties.  My arm is tore up by one of those nasty buggers  

So, all the birds that are going to the processor are separated and on a water diet until Monday morning.  I'm really excited as these are our first home grown poultry.  Woot!  It's also an assessment of this poultry processor to see if we like them.  We'll be driving to Utica and they said we could wait and / or observe if we want to.  So we'll wait while they process.


----------



## Roll farms

I nearly lost an eye to a guinea last year.  I swear he went for my eye on purpose.  If not for my glasses, he'd have messed me up for sure.  Looked right at me and purposely reached for my face w/ his feet as he flew at me.  Thanks to the glasses, "all" I got was a black eye / big scratch.
 He was sold to a guy looking to buy some guineas to butcher.


----------



## redtailgal

Hey Elevan............remind Mr.B that I still need a new avatar and would love to use one of his awesome pics.  I really hope he gets GREEN every day next week so he can choose one for me!  Would you remind him?


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Hey Elevan............remind Mr.B that I still need a new avatar and would love to use one of his awesome pics.  I really hope he gets GREEN every day next week so he can choose one for me!  Would you remind him?


I'll remind him.  He started and ended last week green...now just gotta work on the middle of the week


----------



## elevan

This whole time change thing really messes me up for a few days.  It's only 8:30 but after so much time of it normally being 9:30...that's still the time my body thinks it is.  Of course spring is worse when you lose an hour but both ways are a pain.

I had to throw rocks at the barn tonight for a good 5 minutes to chase 6 of the guineas off the roof.  4 of them got trapped in the buck's barn (stupid and couldn't figure out how to get out) and when I got them out they along with the other 2 took to the roof.  All the while #7 was in the coop screaming for them.  I finally got them off the roof and heading toward the coop but they were terrified to go in...even when I opened the human door (it was dark by then btw).  So I went inside and turned on the light and hoped the chickens would all stay put.  Finally got the brats inside and did a head count.

I peeked in the nest box that Fluffer and the chicken nuggets have been using and wished for my camera to be with me.  It was so cute to see all of those heads peeking out of different spots on her body  

Will be getting up early in the morning to load the turkeys, roosters and male guineas onto the truck and heading to the processor.

Then we'll come home and give Diva (goat) her second dose of Lute.

We need to get another roll of fencing to get a temporary teenager pen built for Diva and Kingston for the winter so that we can divide everyone up.  DH only has one day off work this week so that will probably have to wait for next week (building a pen).


----------



## elevan

I highly recommend Plucky Poultry Processing if you're in Central Ohio and need some poultry processed.  It was very clean, highly professional and I now have some great looking poultry in the freezer  

Can't wait for Thanksgiving to try our first homegrown turkey!


----------



## daisychick

So jealous, I wish we had a poultry possessor around here.   I would be a meat bird raising fool.     I hate the mess of doing it ourselves....sigh.     Can't wait to hear what your guineas taste like and the turkey too.   YUM!


----------



## redtailgal

PLEASE tell me he got green today?  

I really really need someone to pick my new avatar!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Glad everything went well for you today with the poultry you brought in.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> PLEASE tell me he got green today?
> 
> I really really need someone to pick my new avatar!


Nope.  Red


----------



## elevan

daisychick said:
			
		

> So jealous, I wish we had a poultry possessor around here.   I would be a meat bird raising fool.     I hate the mess of doing it ourselves....sigh.     Can't wait to hear what your guineas taste like and the turkey too.   YUM!


I plan on cooking up some guinea for Sunday supper.  So stay tuned...


----------



## redtailgal

well dag nabbit!

*B*...............I'm countin on ya dude!  I *needs* a new avatar so you gotta get green for five days so you can pick a cool one for me.

C'mon!  I KNOW you can do this!    Dont wait until I am too  to be able to see my new avatar!


----------



## elevan

We're gonna take this day by day.  I just made a deal with him - green tomorrow and he gets his camera to take some pics.  Hopefully we can get to 5 days of green


----------



## redtailgal

ooohhhhh.

I'd get green to be able to take some pics.

gosh.

(you can do it B)


----------



## Roll farms

I love my daughter, and I miss her a lot.  (She moved to KY last January)
But I do not miss the 'bad' days of adolescence one bit.
If you could go from sweet baby, to adorable small child, to responsible adult and skip the 'bratty kid' phase, I'd have dozens of them.
Hopefully they'll get through this rough patch and it'll be smooooooth sailing soon.


----------



## elevan

Thanks ladies  



Every morning I go to let the chickens / guineas out, I grab a bucket of scratch before I open the human door and then walk the field tossing a handful here and there.  Every morning I toss a handful into the quail pen.  Every morning the goats run up to get a nibble from my hand or try to catch some as it falls or it lands on someone's back and they all attack that someone.  Every morning the llama (Jerry) comes up to get a nibble from my hand.

What's different on some mornings, such as today?

Well....

When the herd / flock scatter and part like the red sea, you know that you had better turn around!  Why?  Because there's a calf galloping your way!    T-Bone will occasionally spot me handing out scratch and come running for a nibble from the bucket (won't do the hand).  And when he does he comes full force.  It would be scary if I didn't know that he would veer slightly right and come to a screeching halt right next to me.  To be honest it WAS scary the first few times that he did it.

That calf is endearing himself to me.  How in the world am I gonna keep him around so long and still be able to eat him?  Ugh!

Maybe it'll be like the turkeys.  This is gonna sound really stupid, so please don't laugh!  I said don't laugh!!  Forget, I know you're gonna laugh - just like DH.  
Anyway...I really liked the tom turkey (DH hated him)...I didn't watch as they processed him and when we got him back clean and naked I said to DH "Well, this isn't so bad.  I'm not sad and he looks like a supermarket turkey"  DH laughed and told me that I sounded just like those people that I scorn for "only eating meat from the supermarket".  Well that's not what I meant.  What I meant was that once the turkey was clean and naked (processed) then his personality was gone and I felt nothing for it other than that bird in the bag being meat.  If I would have watched things might have been different.

But then I didn't give the tom turkey cheek scratches like I do the calf  :/  I am so screwed


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

I can't imagine how hard it will be to give up T-Bone. I know my limitations, I can't do it. I had a hard enough time giving away puppies and kittens from unwanted litters.

I was not raised on a farm, and the only farm I was ever taken too was my great grandmothers dairy farm. I know she processed chickens, but never with me around. 

If I had to be self suffucient, I would have to be vegan. And I love red meat! I just don't want to feed it, name it and look into it's eyes before I eat it.

I know, I know, here comes the scorn from the BYH members. 

At least I'm honest about my weakness. AND - I have a very healthy respect for the farmers that do raise what I eat.


----------



## elevan

imo There are many different levels of self sufficiency.  Raising dairy goats is one way that you are able to get yourself there.  I'd love to be 100% self sufficient but as individual I just cannot do it.  I can't be the one to end them.  I may eventually get there...especially if I hate one...who knows  :/

This is our (mine and DH) first experience with raising and having our livestock slaughtered (as an adult).  DH grew up in the city and was NEVER around livestock until he met me.  When I was a kid I spent 90% of my time on my grandparents farms but I never witnessed a slaughter.  Then my one grandpa died and my grandma remarried and moved to the city (and that farm is where I live now).  Shortly after that my other grandparents sold their farm and moved to the city too (easier life).  After that I grew up with pets for livestock as my mom and dad didn't want to slaughter them and believed that it was easier to just go to the store.  Before this year I've purchased locally grown meat from area farms but never grew my own.  This year I decided I was ready.  I haven't eaten any of it yet (just got slaughtered yesterday) but I'm looking forward to it.  The fact that I'm looking forward to it says a lot imo.  But then I didn't pet the roosters or the guineas that went in or the hen turkey...I did occasionally pet the tom turkey though.  But the calf will be with us for 20 months total before he goes in...that's a long time.


----------



## Roll farms

I raised Porkchop from newborn up to 320#.  I loved him when he was a baby.  I used his bottle to lead him into the processors.  I somehow managed to compartmentalize that my 'pet' was gone and my 'food' was wonderful when I got it back.  Never shed a tear or couldn't take a bite.  
But I could NOT have done it myself, nope...no way...no how.
And the last thing I said before I got back into the truck was, "Please make it as quick and painless as possible."  

Usually I sell every extra bird I get, but now that TSC and Rural King and Big R around me ALL sell chicks, I'm not having much luck.  Last year we butchered our first roos.  Didn't bother me one bit b/c we purposely killed the evil ones.  All I had to do was remember that A) they'd hurt me, or tried to and B) I was keeping "mean" genetics out of my flock.

I cannot bring myself to eat goat, even though I raise MEAT goats.  Just can't do it.  To me, that'd be like eating a dog.  I don't see them, or goats, as "food".

Funny how everyone can have their own wierd little ways w/ this farming / self-sufficiency thing.


----------



## redtailgal

Dont know what to tell ya, sug.

I've just never had a problem with it.  The only non dog/cat mammal on this property that I could not have eaten was my Hoover.  I got pretty attached to Beaufor the holstien.  Most folks thought I would be upset when he was gone, and  I even wondered myself a couple times, but everything was good.


You just may surprise yourself.


----------



## daisychick

It is a lot easier to take them to the processor.   I have bottle raised a few calves and kept them for beef, and yes 20 months gives you plenty of time to get attached.  I loved them right up to the day I loaded them in the trailer and took them to the processor.   You say your goodbyes at the gate and then when it's all done you go pick up packages of meat.   It is hard to describe but once they are gone it seems like the connection is gone, and it just becomes food.  When I was little my dad and uncle used to go outside and dispatch our steers and then we all cut up beef all day in the garage.   I could never watch the dispatching part, but I loved cutting meat and wrapping it.  I am not brave enough to do the deed myself, but the other parts I can do.  If you were ok with the turkeys, you will probably be ok with the steer.


----------



## elevan

I'm gonna ramble a bit cause I feel like rambling, hope y'all don't mind  

Made myself a pizza using Naan bread for lunch.  That stuff is awesome as a pizza crust.  I think I've mentioned it before but can't remember.  I used Garlic Naan today.  Yummy!!  Does anyone have an Ove Glove?  I love those things too!  Much better than any old pot holder imo.

Then I hopped in the beater truck that we've got here that belongs to my mom but everyone borrows when they need a truck to go to the post office.  I call it a beater because it's beat up and it beats you up.  Anyway, went to the post office and walked in to find the clerk ASLEEP!!!  Seriously, you're on government payroll and you're sleeping on the job.  I was so stunned that I started coughing...that woke her up.  I should have taken my camera out and snapped a picture!  She pretended that everything was normal but was a little snippish with me.  I really should report her.

Got home and my Boingo wanted to cuddle so I'm cuddling with the dog and surfing the net and rambling to y'all.  Oh!  If you live in the states don't forget to vote today!  I don't care what your beliefs are I believe it's our civic duty to vote and besides if you don't vote then you don't have a right to complain about any of it  

I'm looking around the room and thinking that I need to do some organizing and maybe some minor redecorating.  I just might drag DH out to the store tonight for some stuff...hmmm.

Planning Thanksgiving dinner too.  We'll be having turkey (homegrown), my famous Brussels sprouts (homegown), sweet potatoes (homegrown), sage and celery stuffing, some kind of pie (haven't decided yet), homemade noodles and gravy and homemade Parkerhouse rolls.  I cook for an army and we eat like royalty for holidays  

It's such a beautiful day outside but something has my allergies going haywire out there so I'm stuck inside popping allergy meds.  I feel all jittery from them    Probably why I feel like rambling too


----------



## marlowmanor

Pumpkin cheesecake for dessert is my vote!


----------



## Roll farms

Goat milk coconut cream pie.


----------



## redtailgal

it all sounds so tasty........


----------



## elevan

It's funny what people latch on to and comment on.    You guys must be hungry


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> It's funny what people latch on to and comment on.    You guys must be hungry


You are so right! 

Chocolate Pie has my vote, by the way!


----------



## elevan

Ugh!!!!!!!!!  Got another guinea attacking chickens


----------



## elevan

Went to visit my Grandma Emily last night and took her the poultry livers.  Got lucky to get there before she had decided on dinner so she instructed her aid to make the livers.  Then she wounded me by saying that they tasted just like store bought!  



I love visiting my Grandma.  But last night I stuck my foot in my mouth with her.  I brought up Christmas.  What's so bad about that?  Well 12/25 is her wedding anniversary...Grandpa died this past May and this year would have been 65 years for them.    I quickly changed the subject when she started to tear up.  I contacted my mom and brother and aunts and told them all that we must make sure that Grandma is not alone on Christmas for very long.  And so her family plans to swarm her home on Christmas and we'll fill her day with happy thoughts (I hope).


I've been playing with recipes lately and taking my family for a trip around the world with them.  Last night through food we went to Germany, tonight to China, tomorrow to Mexico, Saturday will be Italy and Sunday will be Africa.  Not sure what started me on this trip but I thought it would be fun.  I'm also not sure where we'll go next week    We were discussing France and DH mentioned escargot (which I won't even consider) and B piped up that he'd want to try it after we explained what it was.  B will try anything (except my "goat berry" stew).

Critters are all doing well.  I believe we'll have some kids by the end of the year    Diva was in raging heat the other day and golly she's a screamer!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

You reminded me to start my Christmas list! I'm so sorry for your grandma though...


----------



## elevan

I'm planning dinner for tomorrow night.  Guinea Fowl   Since guineas come from Africa, I want the dish to represent that (mostly at least).

Here are the recipes that I'm currently considering (with some small modifications):

Guinea Fowl with Couscous 

Pot-Roasted Guinea Fowl with Sage, Celery and Blood Orange 






Side note:

Interesting bit of information on the guinea:  The name of the common species of guinea fowl, meleagris, comes from a story in Greek mythology. Meleager, prince of Macedon, was killed by his mother after murdering his uncles. Meleager's sisters, weeping in grief, are turned into guinea-hens and their tears form the pearl-shaped markings found on the bird's feathers.


----------



## marlowmanor

The second recipe sound really good.  It gets my vote!  Plus that recipe has pictures!


----------



## elevan

I've decided to go with Guinea Fowl with Couscous.  Now just have to run to the store for some pine nuts and an onion (just used my last one).

I'll post pics tomorrow  

We'll make the other recipe some other time


----------



## elevan

Let the chickens / guineas out and tossed out some scratch.  Then went on the hunt for some nice feathers.  Both of the boys have a school project to do...but only one requires feathers.

K needs to make a turkey - pretty straightforward.  K is learning about where the turkey on the table comes from in class too.  Which I fully approve of.

B on the other hand needs to make a turkey in disguise.  He's supposed to make a turkey that's "hiding out" as a ballerina, football player or some other such nonsense.  The instructions also state that they've been reading books in school about "not eating turkeys".  B tells me that he's not allowed to talk about our thanksgiving turkey.    I'm gonna have to have a chat with B's teacher about this.  She's encouraging the nonsense of not understanding where food comes from.    His teacher lives in a suburb of Columbus and teaches school here in a county school full of farm kids, she should no better!


----------



## redtailgal

um yeah, me and that teacher would have a meeting of the minds.

If SHE can talk about HER food and dietary habits, she would not be censoring my child. Period.

I am all for a child being exposed to different beliefs and ways of life.........but I can not stand for someone to tell a child that this is the ONLY right way.

How absurd!  To make a young impressionable child feel guilty for eating meat.  

grrrrr.


----------



## elevan

I just found out that 2 of my former co-workers are in hospice and not expected to live another 6 months.  The one is a wonderful lady so full of spirit that had beat breast cancer once.  But now it's back and has metastasized throughout much of her body.  The world won't be as bright without her in it.  The other is a gentleman who would do anything for anyone and cancer hit him very hard and very fast.  I hate cancer.    Please send thoughts and prayers to them and their families that this final journey be as painless as possible.  Both of these people spent their lives helping individuals and families dealing with cancer and it is so awful that now they are succumbing to the awful disease themselves.  I'm so sad over this.


----------



## redtailgal

Yuk.  Prayers for your friends.  That sucks any time of the year, but I hate the thought of a family going thru that during the holidays espcially.

Elevan, I didnt know that you wrote children's books! That's cool!  I would love to see/read some of what you have written!  I am tutoring my neice, and she would think it really cool to read a book by one of my friends. AND I love the idea of illustring with photographs.

Keep me posted on how your writing goes, and if you ever need photos for your books, remember that I have a camera and I know how to use it!


----------



## elevan

RTG - right now I'm about ready to hurt an illustrator.  I have 2 books ready to go to the publisher once the illustrations are done and had wanted to get them done in time for Christmas.  Not gonna happen.  Just the thought of it makes flames flare from my nostrils.  I'm gonna have to fire the buffoon and start over I think.  One of those books could be done with pictures but the other requires illustrations.


----------



## redtailgal

I'm sorry.  But I am looking forward to your being published!  Let me know when I get them.........


----------



## elevan

Don't worry I'll be singing about it when they're published    I just wish I could illustrate them myself...would anyone buy a kids book with stick figures for art?    jk


----------



## elevan

Well, I'm putting off the guinea meal for a day or two.  I got hit with a bout of nausea a little while ago and had to lay down for a bit.  Don't really feel like eating so DH is off to pick up a pizza.  It's been about a month I think since I've been hit this hard by nausea so I guess I'm doing pretty good that way, but it still sucks as I'll have to take some meds that'll knock me down for the count and I'm trying to avoid them as long as I can.


----------



## Roll farms

Sorry bout your former coworkers and the illustrator and the tummy.

What kind of illustrations do you need?


----------



## elevan

Crazy story about a talking spider


----------



## redtailgal

Spiders are cool.

I knew a talking spider once, but no one believed me cuz I was on some serious morphine at the time.


----------



## 77Herford

Your doing great, I haven't even got up the nerve to find a publisher for my book and many short stories.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Your doing great, I haven't even got up the nerve to find a publisher for my book and many short stories.


hehehe, the book I got to right would start a riot in the Government of New Jersey.  And my isn't fiction.  

Sorry to hear about your children's book Elevan.  Hope you find someone who will do you justice.  I can't help.  I just draw stick figures too. :/


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Have you thought about the local high school art department? Check with the instructor, there may be a talented student that would jump at the opportunity to bring your book to life in pictures. There is also CCAD (Columbus College of Art & Design) not too far away. Just an idea


----------



## elevan

OH, thanks for the ideas squirelgirl88


----------



## elevan

I cannot believe that it is mid November, dark outside and over 60*.

It's also very windy and we're currently under a Tornado Watch.  A Tornado just hit (according to the News) about an hour west of me and that storm is bearing down on us in the next couple of hours.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Hoping the best for you!    I hope  all of the animals are closed up and cozy.... By the way, you don't have horses anymore, do you?


----------



## elevan

D.o.G. - We still have a Morgan mare and a shetland/ mini cross gelding here on the farm.


The storms have finally arrived.  Rain and wind.  I just hope that there's no thunder as that will have K come screaming out of his bedroom (he's terrified of thunder).

I'm not overly concerned about this storm.  But thanks for sending well wishes my way, that's always appreciated


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

elevan said:
			
		

> D.o.G. - We still have a Morgan mare and a shetland/ mini cross gelding here on the farm.
> 
> 
> The storms have finally arrived.  Rain and wind.  I just hope that there's no thunder as that will have K come screaming out of his bedroom (he's terrified of thunder).
> 
> I'm not overly concerned about this storm.  But thanks for sending well wishes my way, that's always appreciated


I love morgans! I've ridden on one once, it was a chestnut gelding... BEAUTIFUL!

Glad the storm isn't too bad.


----------



## elevan

You'd never be able to ride this one.  She's over 20 years old and has never been broke to ride.  It's not for lack of trying though.  We had professionals give up on her.  I fractured my hip when I was 16 because of that dang horse.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

elevan said:
			
		

> You'd never be able to ride this one.  She's over 20 years old and has never been broke to ride.  It's not for lack of trying though.  We had professionals give up on her.  I fractured my hip when I was 16 because of that dang horse.


oh wow!!!! At least she has a nice home to retire to


----------



## elevan

Tonight when I went out to close the chickens in, my eye caught a speck of white out by the pond.  It was pretty much dark at this time.  Since the ducks are black and grey I thought I'd better go look.  I'm really glad I did, as it was Darling one of our polish chickens.  She was just settled down out in the open ready to sleep.  Crazy girl!  She must have gotten confused when darkness fell tonight (it got dark pretty quick).  I picked her up and carried her to the coop.

DH is off work the next 2 days so I've got some projects lined up  

I think we've gone as long as we should without bedding down the barn for the goats.  We'll lime the floors and lay down some shavings topped by some straw.

We also need to prepare the old chicken and turkey coops to be able to house goats for the winter.  So they'll need a good cleaning and some fresh bedding.  We should be able to get Snickers and Lilly separated for breeding tomorrow, I think.  They'll be housed in the old turkey coop.  Diva and Kingston will be housed in the old chicken coop but it needs a temporary fence put up before they can go into it.  Once Kingston and Diva move into their quarters then I'll be able to move the rest of the group into their winter housing situations.

We also need to prepare for a hay delivery.

And the guinea fowl is back on the menu for tomorrow


----------



## elevan

elevan said:
			
		

> Making some breeding plans...does will be placed with bucks over late fall - winter.  This hand breeding isn't working as I had hoped...so we're going to go back to pasture breeding.  I'm gonna split the herd into 4 groups....3 breeding groups and 1 non-breeding group.
> 
> Group 1:  Non-breeding
> Miss Diva - she is too young and too small to breed yet.
> Kingston - wether
> Rocky - wether
> 
> 
> Group 2:  Breeding Pygmy
> Speedy - buck
> Goldie - never freshened on our farm
> Elsie - 4 yrs old and never freshened
> 
> 
> Group 3:  Breeding F1 Pygerian
> Ranger - buck
> Daisy - If she doesn't kid early Dec
> Maggie - yearling 1st timer
> 
> 
> Group 4:  Breeding - Is he ready?
> Snickers - buck
> Lilly - If she doesn't kid mid Nov.


Bringing this plan back into play.  Group 4 should be together on 11/16.


----------



## redtailgal

Well, its good to see someone has their ducks in a row, lol.

I am still trying to get re-organized.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Well, its good to see someone has their ducks in a row, lol.


She may have her ducks in a row, but her Polish is missing, and her guineas are loose!



Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## daisychick




----------



## jodief100

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Well, its good to see someone has their ducks in a row, lol.
> 
> I am still trying to get re-organized.


Same here.  I haven't got any ducks to get in a row but the chickens are all lined up.  I think I am missing a guinea.  I haven't had the chance to count but Snowey (LGD) has guinea feathers in her nest.  She has a cave under the hay rack she likes to sleep in and hide in during thunder storms.


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, its good to see someone has their ducks in a row, lol.
> 
> I am still trying to get re-organized.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.  I haven't got any ducks to get in a row but the chickens are all lined up.  I think I am missing a guinea.  I haven't had the chance to count but Snowey (LGD) has guinea feathers in her nest.  She has a cave under the hay rack she likes to sleep in and hide in during thunder storms.
Click to expand...

My guineas are shedding tons of feathers right now, I'm surprised they aren't naked by now.  Hopefully it's just shed feathers and your LGD didn't have a snack.


----------



## elevan

A minor tragedy struck our small farm last night.  We check on our quail trio every afternoon.  DH wondered why they were so quiet this morning and when he got to their cage he found out why.  All 3 lay dead on the cage floor missing their legs and beaks!  

The cage had not been breeched and it is 1/2" hardware cloth all around.  Only guess is a coon was able to get a finger or 2 in and pull through their legs as they often slept on the cage floor even though they had a platform to sleep on.  What a horrible death!

We're very upset as these were our breeders  

DH buried 2 of them and the third we kept to use as bait for a trap.  We hope to catch the culprit tonight.


On a better note we were able to get the first goat breeding pen set up and Snickers and Lilly are there now.  Timing on this was perfect as she started showing signs of heat this morning and had been teasing Snickers at the fence.


----------



## jodief100

I am so sorry to hear about your quail.  Racoons are a PAIN!  

Can't wait to see the cute little baby goats!


----------



## daisychick

Poor little quail   I sure hope you catch the culprit.  When I had quail they would never sleep on their wood platform either.  :/  I did give them a pretty big wooden box filled with shavings, it was supposed to be a place to lay eggs, they never laid eggs in it but sometimes they would sleep in it.


----------



## Stacykins

elevan said:
			
		

> A minor tragedy struck our small farm last night.  We check on our quail trio every afternoon.  DH wondered why they were so quiet this morning and when he got to their cage he found out why.  All 3 lay dead on the cage floor missing their legs and beaks!
> 
> The cage had not been breeched and it is 1/2" hardware cloth all around.  Only guess is a coon was able to get a finger or 2 in and pull through their legs as they often slept on the cage floor even though they had a platform to sleep on.  What a horrible death!
> 
> We're very upset as these were our breeders
> 
> DH buried 2 of them and the third we kept to use as bait for a trap.  We hope to catch the culprit tonight.
> 
> 
> On a better note we were able to get the first goat breeding pen set up and Snickers and Lilly are there now.  Timing on this was perfect as she started showing signs of heat this morning and had been teasing Snickers at the fence.


Could mice or rats could have done it? Any gap that their heads fit in, the rest of them can follow. Sorry for your loss, hopefully you can eliminate the predator, but that doesn't fill the void left by their deaths.


----------



## redtailgal

YUK!

What a way to start the day.

Hope you get the lil booger that killed them!


----------



## Queen Mum

Wow, I'm really sorry to hear that.  Dog gone predators.   A hex on those darned pests!


----------



## elevan

Thanks folks.


We had our guinea dinner tonight.  For those who haven't tasted guinea, I would describe the flavor as a strong chicken (in a good way).  Texture is chewier than chicken (not rubbery, again this is in a good way).  Skin needs to be super crisp though.  Dark meat is very dark and much stronger than chicken.  White meat is very good though there isn't much of it.

Here it is.

Whole roasted:






With sauce and accompaniments: 







B LOVED this.  According to him it is the best thing I've ever made.


----------



## daisychick

Yummmmm!  That looks great and delicious.      Glad B approved.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

sorry about the quail.  


That dinner looks delicious.


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I am very sorry to hear about your poor quail! 

 That dinner looks so good! You are making me hungry! It must feel good to think that your dinner was homegrown!


----------



## Queen Mum

with really dark meat and a strong chicken flavor, does it smoke well?  It seems that it would be great smoked.    MMMM,  I am thinking YUM, it looks so good...


----------



## elevan

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> with really dark meat and a strong chicken flavor, does it smoke well?  It seems that it would be great smoked.    MMMM,  I am thinking YUM, it looks so good...


No idea on smoking    this was my first experience cooking or eating guinea.

Most of the meat is on the legs and thighs, which makes sense cause those guineas run all over the place.  There is quite a bit of meat on the wings too.  Very little breast meat.


----------



## Roll farms

OK, I read that as "Taste the guinea PIG 76"

I was thinking, "Now she's gone too far.  She's never getting near my Cavy.  EVER."


----------



## marlowmanor

Roll farms said:
			
		

> OK, I read that as "Taste the guinea PIG 76"
> 
> I was thinking, "Now she's gone too far.  She's never getting near my Cavy.  EVER."


  

Well there are cultures of people who eat guinea pigs!


----------



## elevan

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I read that as "Taste the guinea PIG 76"
> 
> I was thinking, "Now she's gone too far.  She's never getting near my Cavy.  EVER."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there are cultures of people who eat guinea pigs!
Click to expand...




Cuy (guinea pigs) as the Ecuadorans call them are the main staple meat in Ecuadoran indigenous peoples.  

As long as they were served without the head, I would certainly try it.  For anyone interested in reading more or seeing pictures of roasted guinea pigs you can go to this travel journal and read of the experience of a family who set out to Ecuador and sampled some guinea pig.

So Roll - your Cavy has nothing to fear as long as it doesn't find itself on a spit and roasted


----------



## elevan

Set a live trap last night to try to catch our quail killer.  Trap was sprung this morning and the bait was half ate     Gonna have to secure the trap better and reset tonight.  I am determined to catch the menace...it's come back at least twice now - time to end this.


----------



## jodief100

You are making me hungry!   What did you serve with the guniea?  I recognize it but can't place it?  

Stinkin diet!  (goes to pout and kick rocks)


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

>


Ditto


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Sorry to read about your quail trio... I think raccoon or a fisher is a safe bet. Hope you get it and are able to eliminate the problem.

That guinea looks yummy   Looks like a cous cous stuffing... what's in it? or is it a top secret recipe?


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> You are making me hungry!   What did you serve with the guniea?  I recognize it but can't place it?
> 
> Stinkin diet!  (goes to pout and kick rocks)


It was tri color couscous and frenched green beans.


----------



## elevan

Here we are mourning another loss  

Elsie was the sweetest goat that I have ever met and we absolutely adored her.  She will be missed greatly.


----------



## redtailgal

I'm sorry.


----------



## elevan

Here's hoping that we can start over tomorrow on a good note (it's my birthday tomorrow and Thanksgiving next week).

It's been a pot hole type of a week.  First the quail trio being killed, then I went with my mom to the doctor and found out she has to have surgery the week after Thanksgiving, then stopped to visit my grandma to find out that one of my cousins did something really really really really stupid and is in big trouble and grandma is very upset about it, then finding Elsie dead last night.  

Woke up today not even wanting to get out of bed.  But had to get the boys off to school and the critters out into the field.  And it was only 20*!  Brrrrr!!!!  I want toe socks in my stocking!  Still haven't warmed up and I've got on 2 shirts and 2 pairs of socks with a blanket on right now.

Lilly and Snickers have settled in quite nicely together.  Lilly isn't really happy to be away from Maggie but Maggie was only upset for about half a day over it.  Maggie will go into her own breeding pen soon.

I'm down 3 does from when I started my current breeding program...1 killed by a dog last summer, 1 killed by a ram to the side last winter and now Elsie to who knows what.  Think PINK from these breeding that I'm doing this winter people, I gotta replace does.  Unless, I can find some breeding age does that I really like I won't be replacing the lost does from outside the herd.  Not that I want anything to happen to any of my goats but why is it always the does?

We decided to start cooping the ducks after our quail loss.  Let me tell you that it's "fun" trying to catch 3 ducks who are used to flying to the pond at dark and put them into the coop.  They get along great with the chickens and guineas but they're half wild...still we don't want anything to happen to them.  Finding your birds mutilated isn't something that anyone wants to see.

I'm trying to get into the mood to make some jewelry.  I make necklaces and bracelets for gifts...never sold any but I've had people try to buy them off of my neck    There's a handful of people that I want to make a necklace for as a Christmas gift.

DH wanted some buckeye truffles the other day...yeah, peanut butter...I'm allergic remember.  :/  So I donned a respirator and some rubber gloves and make his stupid truffles.  I'm sure that I looked very fashionable in the kitchen  

Hmmm...watching the local news right now and they just announced that 2 people in Ohio have been murdered after responding to a Craig's List ad.  They are speculating that we may have another CL Killer on our hands (previous one was on the East coast and used the personal ads).  This suspect is apparently using Help Wanted Ads on CL.  So if you're job hunting use caution.  Heck use caution when answering any ad for anything.  I never allow unknown people to come to my house and I only go to an unknown person's house with at least 2 other people with me.  Better safe than sorry, right.

I'm rambling...sorry  :/


----------



## marlowmanor

I understand your caution with CL. I meet people with things when I sell on CL. Always with DH too.


----------



## elevan

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I understand your caution with CL. I meet people with things when I sell on CL. Always with DH too.


The ads were for farm jobs.  Suspect is in jail but it sounds like they killed at least 3 people  

So, I'll say it again - use extreme caution when responding to ads.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I am very sorry to hear about your poor goat Elsie.  

That is ashame about that Craigslist Killer killing 3 people. I have no idea what is wrong with some people these days.  Good thing that he/she is in jail where they should be.


----------



## jodief100

Crazy!  I use Craigslist a lot for our farm but I ALWAYS have my S&W 636 visible on my hip when they show up.  

Speaking of CL, I got on here to show you something I found.  Bow White Quail from an NPIP farm in Fayetteville. 

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/grd/2709175611.html

Hope things get better.


----------



## 77Herford

I don't do business on CL.  When people come to my place for business I got the dogs, who will follow me around.


----------



## elevan

Speedy tried to give me a heart attack!  I just came back in from locking the chickens in and checking on everyone.  Speedy wasn't in the buck barn.  So I went looking for him and found him laying against the outside wall awake but groggy.  So I pulled him to his feet and checked him over.  Fine.  So I ushered him into the barn and immediately found out why he'd rather sleep outside.  Apparently Speedy fell from the top when I took Snickers out and Ranger is now using Speedy    I guess they'll all be happy when they get rearranged for winter housing / breeding. 

At least everyone was all right.  And the ducks even came running up from the pond to go into the coop - on their own.  Thank you Quack Pack!  Whew.

Set the live trap again.  This time I baited with a can of cat food and pushed the trap into an old feed sack (suggestion of someone on BYC).  I guess the worst that happens is that I catch one of my cats  :/


----------



## Queen Mum

You are NOT having a good week.  WHICH means that next week will me much better.


----------



## elevan

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> You are NOT having a good week.  WHICH means that next week will me much better.


Here's hoping!  Since next week "officially" starts tomorrow in my book and tomorrow is my birthday then I plan to do my very best to make it a great week


----------



## elevan

I just put my turkey in the fridge to thaw for Thanksgiving.


And so I want to list something that I am thankful for every day until then.




I am thankful for family.  I am married to my best friend.  I have 2 wonderful boys.  I have a great immediate and extended family.  While at times we can make each other crazy I love them and I know that they love me.  For all of that I am very thankful.


----------



## redtailgal

and you are thankful for the calm serenity that comes with farm  life.

Right?  lol

(sorry, had to tease you a little.  I really hope you laughed and are not planning my demise)


----------



## elevan

There are moments of calm serenity in farm life that I am thankful for


----------



## Roll farms

Happy Birthday.  Sincerely hope it's a WONDERFUL day!


----------



## Ms. Research

Happy Birthday EleVan.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Happy Birthday ! You help make this site a great place ! :bun 

And your present :

:bun  :bun  :bun  :bun  :bun
 :bun  :bun  :bun  :bun  
 :bun  :bun  :bun  :bun 






Oh !!! and this ::bun


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Happy Birthday !


----------



## marlowmanor

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Happy Birthday Elevan! I hope its a great one!


----------



## redtailgal

Hippy Barfday!  NO I mean

Hoppy Borthday!

no no no

Happy Birthday!!

Yeah, thats it.


----------



## elevan

Thanks all.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Happy Birthday!


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## Queen Mum

Herpes Berthdeys Ter Yer,  Oh wait, no, that's not right,  I had my foot in my mouth again.  

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to ElaVaaaan
Happy Birthday to you.......

And many more....
Make some sour Cream today
And cheesecake - Hey   

You won't regret,  it ever yet...
If you PM me today, with a mailing address and I'll send you a sour cream culture as a Birthday present!  
That doesn't rhyme does it. 

Houdini's happy 

Mama too, they are rooting for you...

And Brownie says Hi


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELEVAN!!!! Hope it's a good one!!!


----------



## autumnprairie

Happy Birthday Emily have awesome day!!!!


----------



## 77Herford

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Herpes Berthdeys Ter Yer,  Oh wait, no, that's not right,  I had my foot in my mouth again.
> 
> Happy Birthday to you,
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to ElaVaaaan
> Happy Birthday to you.......
> 
> And many more....
> Make some sour Cream today
> And cheesecake - Hey
> 
> You won't regret,  it ever yet...
> If you PM me today, with a mailing address and I'll send you a sour cream culture as a Birthday present!
> That doesn't rhyme does it.
> 
> Houdini's happy
> 
> Mama too, they are rooting for you...
> 
> And Brownie says Hi


Are you on some of Red's pills?


----------



## redtailgal

HEY!  You'd better stay outa my pills!


----------



## daisychick

Hope your Birthday is a fabulous day, and you get a little spoiled today.


----------



## Snowhunter

Happy Birfday Em!!!


----------



## elevan

Thank you everyone  

DH took me out to Olive Garden for dinner.  I am well and truly stuffed!  It was very good


----------



## CYGChickies

I'm so jealous! Olive Garden is delicious. What'd you have? Did anyone sing for your birthday? Haha happy birthday!

CYG


----------



## elevan

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> I'm so jealous! Olive Garden is delicious. What'd you have? Did anyone sing for your birthday? Haha happy birthday!
> 
> CYG


Shhh...they were not told it was my birthday    Last time family took me to dinner on my birthday and told the waiter I was unlucky enough that they were having a kids private birthday party in the banquet room...a clown came out and made a balloon hat and put it onto my head (I was 28 at the time).  My family roared with laughter...it was not funny.  I made them swear to never speak the word birthday ever again if someone took me out on that day.

Let's see...

We started with the salad and breadsticks of course.
Then it was Smoked Mozzarella Fonduta - my absolute fave!
I had the Chicken Marsala (regular not stuffed) and DH had the Chicken and Shrimp Carbanara (sp?)
For dessert is was Lemon Creme Cake for me and Raspberry Cheesecake for DH.


----------



## CYGChickies

elevan said:
			
		

> CYGChickies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so jealous! Olive Garden is delicious. What'd you have? Did anyone sing for your birthday? Haha happy birthday!
> 
> CYG
> 
> 
> 
> Shhh...they were not told it was my birthday    Last time family took me to dinner on my birthday and told the waiter I was unlucky enough that they were having a kids private birthday party in the banquet room...a clown came out and made a balloon hat and put it onto my head (I was 28 at the time).  My family roared with laughter...it was not funny.  I made them swear to never speak the word birthday ever again if someone took me out on that day.
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> We started with the salad and breadsticks of course.
> Then it was Smoked Mozzarella Fonduta - my absolute fave!
> I had the Chicken Marsala (regular not stuffed) and DH had the Chicken and Shrimp Carbanara (sp?)
> For dessert is was Lemon Creme Cake for me and Raspberry Cheesecake for DH.
Click to expand...

Oh now I'm even more jealous! I had broccoli cheese soup at the Bread Company here for dinner, then cocoa crisps for dessert at home. Doesn't quite add up! Last year I asked mom to make Lasagna for my birthday. There was singing but no ballon hat.

CYG


----------



## elevan

What am I thankful for today?  I am thankful all of the friends and family who have reminded me of their presence through their well wishes for the day.  While there some I don't see often and some I have never even met I am thankful that I meant enough in their lives for them to reach out.  Hugs to all - thank you for being a part of my life.


----------



## redtailgal

awwww!  

I'm glad you had a good birthday!


----------



## Roll farms

This last b-day, a friend took me to my fav. mexican joint....and mentioned my b-day.

They put a HUGE sombrero on my head, serenaded me in Spanish...and brought out a sopapilla (sp.) w/ whipped cream and smeared it all.over.my.face (and the honey got in my hair.)

I'm still plotting my revenge for HER birthday.....heh he he.

Here's hoping your good day turns into a great weekend.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

So glad you had a good birthday !!


----------



## elevan

Please pray that I don't have to use my gun today.  The people who live on the property that backs ours have left for the day and left their German Shepard running loose.  He's been running the fence line all morning and jumping at it.  The llama, calf and shetland/mini x are pacing with him....I might not have to use a gun if he breeches the fence - they might do the job for me.  The shetland/mini x (Jack) has killed at the dog through the fence several times.  I hate that horse generally but today he's earning a little respect from me.  I've warned these people several times to keep their dog off the fence and told them what will happen if the dog gets into my field.  I hate stupid people and it looks like they are stupid people.  I don't want to shoot someone's dog, but will if I have to.  Ugh!


----------



## 77Herford

Roll farms said:
			
		

> This last b-day, a friend took me to my fav. mexican joint....and mentioned my b-day.
> 
> They put a HUGE sombrero on my head, serenaded me in Spanish...and brought out a sopapilla (sp.) w/ whipped cream and smeared it all.over.my.face (and the honey got in my hair.)
> 
> I'm still plotting my revenge for HER birthday.....heh he he.
> 
> Here's hoping your good day turns into a great weekend.


----------



## elevan

B and I have been discussing life and death, pet and meat...how to separate the 2.  Why are we discussing this?  Because he wants to refer to the turkey in the fridge and freezer as Tom and Henny.  :/  So this is what I came up with to tell him:  "When an animal with a name goes to the processor, their name goes to heaven with their soul and then we are only left with meat."  His response was:  "So, now they're just Turkey?  And T-Bone will be just meat?"  Yep.  Guess, I passed this test.

Even though we named T-Bone a food name and Tom and Henny were gender descriptions this discussion was important because one of the roosters who went in the freezer had a pet name.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

elevan said:
			
		

> B and I have been discussing life and death, pet and meat...how to separate the 2.  Why are we discussing this?  Because he wants to refer to the turkey in the fridge and freezer as Tom and Henny.  :/  So this is what I came up with to tell him:  "When an animal with a name goes to the processor, their name goes to heaven with their soul and then we are only left with meat."  His response was:  "So, now they're just Turkey?  And T-Bone will be just meat?"  Yep.  Guess, I passed this test.
> 
> Even though we named T-Bone a food name and Tom and Henny were gender descriptions this discussion was important because one of the roosters who went in the freezer had a pet name.


Awww...  Good description though!


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> B and I have been discussing life and death, pet and meat...how to separate the 2.  Why are we discussing this?  Because he wants to refer to the turkey in the fridge and freezer as Tom and Henny.  :/  So this is what I came up with to tell him:  "When an animal with a name goes to the processor, their name goes to heaven with their soul and then we are only left with meat."  His response was:  "So, now they're just Turkey?  And T-Bone will be just meat?"  Yep.  Guess, I passed this test.
> 
> Even though we named T-Bone a food name and Tom and Henny were gender descriptions this discussion was important because one of the roosters who went in the freezer had a pet name.


So your saying if I ever see him not to mention that he ate the family pet, lol.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B and I have been discussing life and death, pet and meat...how to separate the 2.  Why are we discussing this?  Because he wants to refer to the turkey in the fridge and freezer as Tom and Henny.  :/  So this is what I came up with to tell him:  "When an animal with a name goes to the processor, their name goes to heaven with their soul and then we are only left with meat."  His response was:  "So, now they're just Turkey?  And T-Bone will be just meat?"  Yep.  Guess, I passed this test.
> 
> Even though we named T-Bone a food name and Tom and Henny were gender descriptions this discussion was important because one of the roosters who went in the freezer had a pet name.
> 
> 
> 
> So your saying if I ever see him not to mention that he ate the family pet, lol.
Click to expand...

He's not upset by it by any means.  In fact he's ready to go out and add more of them to the freezer    It was the referring to what's in the fridge by it's name thing that we had to deal with.  You see it appears that B's teacher is a vegetarian and B has enough trouble in school...so I'm trying to help him understand that while certain things are perfectly acceptable not every person is ok with it and that we should be sensitive of others feelings when they don't believe as we do or eat as we do.


----------



## elevan

Just got home a little while ago from Tractor Supply.  Picked up a 100' roll of woven fencing and some t-posts.  I've got to get a pen built around the old chicken coop that is being converted to house a breeding pair of goats for the winter.  But as soon as we got home it started raining...so it'll wait for tomorrow to get unloaded and built.

Stupid dog behind us lost interest after the horse almost kicked it in the head this morning.  But it was kind of funny (looking back) that I had 3 guardian animals and I didn't even know it (the llama, the calf and the shetland/ mini x horse).

Boingo, my Basenji isn't feeling well.  Poor guy has a subnormal temperature and is cold.  It's not too low but I've got him in a sweater and under a blanket and he's now comfy.  Poor guy.

I'm pondering what's for dinner tonight and also considering making some oreo truffles.


----------



## redtailgal

Good idea.

You make oreo truffles, and I make coffee.  We will meet somewhere in the middle, eat truffles, drink coffee and giggle.

Yup. You like hazelnut in your coffee or would you rather have it plain?


----------



## Queen Mum

What are Oreo Truffles?

Hope your dog makes it.

How is B doing with his Vegetarian Teacher?  

For that matter, how is she doing?   I thought about that for a while.  After the turkey part of your discussion, I realized she may be having a time dealing with the whole Thanksgiving thing.   While it's not OK to impose her issues on the kids, I wonder if she has some trauma issues around the whole meat as food thing.  

I have a really good friend who is Vegan (for ethical reasons) and she is the sweetest young lady.  She never imposes her values on me.  

But since she's having health issues around her Vegan diet, her doctor said she HAD to start drinking milk and eating cheese and eggs.  SO I taught her about goat dairy farming and introduced her to the concept that goat dairy farmers are very humane with their animals and she started to accept that it was not the big Moral issue that she had been thinking it was.  She met my goats, saw that they were nursing their kids and giving me milk.  I let her milk my goats and introduced her to my one goat who refused to feed her babies and had to be milked so her kids could be fed.  She also met my neighbors who collected eggs and saw that they didn't "rob" their chickens of eggs and raise them in cages. She started drinking goats milk and eating eggs.  She is now lacto/ovo vegetarian.  I make cheese for her from vegetable rennet.    She will probably never, ever eat meat.   But that's OK.  She also would never go someplace and scold another human being for selling meat goats either.  AND if an animal was suffering she wouldn't hesitate to see that it was euthanized.


----------



## elevan

RTG - HATE Coffee, LOVE Tea

Queen Mum - Oreo truffles are a simple candy...take a bag of Oreos and crush them in the food processor, then add 8 oz of cream cheese, then roll into balls, then coat in white chocolate. Freeze for 15 minutes then move to the fridge.  Absolutely yummy!

Vegetarian teacher...I would think that being surrounding by meat eaters that you should develop a thick skin.  I completely get educating others to your way of thought but imposition of your view point upon impressionable children burns me up.

B has been doing slightly better.  While he hasn't gotten a green card yet, he is staying in the yellow / orange category which is just warnings (no lost privileges).  He's only in school this week on Monday and Tuesday and has been told that if he's green both days then he can go to CiCi's Pizza next weekend...they have Mac & Cheese Pizza, his fave.

Golly, as I'm typing this B is looking through my Valley Vet catalog.  And is campaigning for his own cow and billy goat.  His plan is to have the cow have babies and the billy goat will be the dad and they will have pigs as babies.    The imagination of a 5 year old!


----------



## redtailgal

geesh Elevan.

gonna dream about oreo truffles tonight.

Love coffee hate tea (if its hot)

B is right. The mac-cheese pizza ROCKS!

I like his farm plan.  He is unique.  We would get along well.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Sounds like your son could be your creative director for your next book......

A momma cow and a daddy goat that adopt some orphan piglets...........

I think we have a winner.


----------



## elevan

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> Sounds like your son could be your creative director for your next book......
> 
> A momma cow and a daddy goat that adopt some orphan piglets...........
> 
> I think we have a winner.


Thanks  

My boys and my nephews are always a source of inspiration to me.  My nephews are Z1 and Z2 (their mom had a thing for Z names).  Z2 has a CRAZY imagination, I think B is catching up to him though.  Let's see...Z1 is 8, K is 7, Z2 is 6, B is 5 and there's also C who is 1.  So, they should keep the stories flowing for a while


----------



## redtailgal

OK, wow.

Thats alot of boys under 10 years old!

I miss when my boys were that young and I heard "mom, come look at this bug!" "cool, mom, look what I made" and "mom, My head hurts,  I need a hug"  (ok, the last one was rare but this is my memory I can twist it a little)

I'm jealous!  That many boys........oh the troubles we could get into!

LUCKY YOU!!!!


----------



## elevan

Just called animal control on Rufus, the dog across the road.  Normally I give him a free pass since all I have to do is yell "Rufus go home!" and he does.  He also usually doesn't bother anything.  But today he was harassing Snickers and Lilly through the fence.  And since the guineas have been spending some time in the front yard (not fully fenced in) and Rufus is a breed known for birding (lab) it's best that the neighbors (who have been told to keep him home anyway) get a formal warning from AC. Our AC officer knows me and knows that I won't hesitate to protect my critters if I have to (I'd rather not have to and so far have been lucky to catch or warn and it be enough).

I should have suspected that things would get out of hand when the lady directly across from me (Rufus' next door neighbor) ran her electric fence the entire property line on that side.  She keeps ducks, turkeys and chickens and they are all allowed free range time in an unenclosed front yard.

DOGS!  GAH!  Stupid owners - double GAH!

For those of you who read this journal and don't already have your animals in place, let me give you a piece of advice.  Talk to your neighbors before hand and let them know what you expect - that their dogs be contained on their own property and not be allowed to run loose.  Let them know what the consequences are for not keeping their dogs contained - check your local laws to know your rights....here I may shoot if my stock is threatened as long as I shoot to kill.  Each of my neighbors know my expectations and know what my rights are.  I sometimes ask AC to give a formal warning or I'll simply catch the dog and have AC pick it up and make the owners retrieve it along with getting their formal warning.  I made a mistake in giving Rufus a free pass and in not having AC give his owners a formal warning before now.


----------



## redtailgal

Elevan, you are more patient than some (including me)

I agree.  Dogs need to be contained.  Why have an animal if you will not be responsible for it?


----------



## 77Herford

For your smart comment on my journal....


----------



## Queen Mum

elevan said:
			
		

> RTG - HATE Coffee, LOVE Tea
> 
> Golly, as I'm typing this B is looking through my Valley Vet catalog.  And is campaigning for his own cow and billy goat.  His plan is to have the cow have babies and the billy goat will be the dad and they will have pigs as babies.    The imagination of a 5 year old!


Oh, that makes me smile.  He hasn't quite figured out barnyard politics yet has he?


----------



## elevan

Had to use my gun today  

But not against a dog as you might have suspected from recent posts - against crows.  2 crows attacked one of my Polish hens and had her down pecking her to death!  I yelled and they flew up allowing her the opportunity to get up and run to the barn (I thought she was dead, thank goodness she wasn't).  Then I went for my gun and went after them.  I'll now be shooting any crow that show an interest in my field I think  :/  Frieda (the Polish) had her ear area and neck ripped open.  I applied Blu Kote to it all and she's resting comfortably in the barn.

I've never heard of crow attacking chickens  :/


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

hope your chickens o.k !!!


----------



## elevan

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> hope your chickens o.k !!!


I think she'll be fine.  She's upset.  Understandably.  Resting in the barn and being watched over by my goat wether, Rocky who has decided he needs to guard her.

I just don't understand why they attacked her.  I posted about it on BYC to see if I could get some feedback but everyone says that they love having crows around because they keep the hawks away.  And no one has had a crow attack a chicken.  I've never heard of it before.  I just don't understand it...there are plenty of bugs, weeds and grass still out there...lots of worms even.  :/


----------



## redtailgal

I could see it maybe if the crows had seen a hawk in the area and thought your hen was a downed hawk.  I have heard of crows attacking and killing downed hawks, young hawks and even nestling birds.  It's very rare.

From the aggression you are talk about these crows showing, I would suspect that they thought they were attacking a downed hawk.

You know that you have a flock of chickens, a gaggle of geese............and a murder of crows. seriously, that freaks me out.

That little hen of yours in in good hands!  I'm sure she will be fine.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> You know that you have a flock of chickens, a gaggle of geese............and a *murder of crows*. seriously, that freaks me out.


Yeah, kind of freaks me out too. *shiver*


----------



## Queen Mum

Sounds like a Hitchcock movie.   I watched a bunch of crows chasing a hawk around my house once and one of them  flew straight through my house to head the darned thing off.  It was the scariest thing I ever did see.  In one window on one side of the house and out the other.  I closed the windows.


----------



## elevan

DH just went to check on Frieda and she's doing great.  She headed back to the field and is happily hunting for bugs.  She did not want to be held though when DH picked her up (normally she loves to cuddle).  I hope this experience doesn't change her personalities.


----------



## Queen Mum

elevan said:
			
		

> DH just went to check on Frieda and she's doing great.  She headed back to the field and is happily hunting for bugs.  She did not want to be held though when DH picked her up (normally she loves to cuddle).  I hope this experience doesn't change her personalities.


How many personalities does she have?


----------



## Roll farms

I've always wanted a crow.  Not so much to 'own' one, just have one around.  Gorgeous birds.  Sorry about your chicken...


----------



## elevan

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH just went to check on Frieda and she's doing great.  She headed back to the field and is happily hunting for bugs.  She did not want to be held though when DH picked her up (normally she loves to cuddle).  I hope this experience doesn't change her personalities.
> 
> 
> 
> How many personalities does she have?
Click to expand...

Oops!  Meant personality.  I have Happy Finger Syndrome or HFS


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope your chickens o.k !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think she'll be fine.  She's upset.  Understandably.  Resting in the barn and being watched over by my goat wether, Rocky who has decided he needs to guard her.
> 
> I just don't understand why they attacked her.  I posted about it on BYC to see if I could get some feedback but everyone says that they love having crows around because they keep the hawks away.  And no one has had a crow attack a chicken.  I've never heard of it before.  I just don't understand it...there are plenty of bugs, weeds and grass still out there...lots of worms even.  :/
Click to expand...

Though I've never heard of Crow's killing chickens, Red's comment on the Hatchling hawk made me think.  Silkies feathers make them appear to be a hatchling hawk, when you think about it, the silkies feathers look like that fuzzy hatchling fur hawks and eagles have when just a few days old.  Probably just mistaken identity but now you'll have to watch her.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope your chickens o.k !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think she'll be fine.  She's upset.  Understandably.  Resting in the barn and being watched over by my goat wether, Rocky who has decided he needs to guard her.
> 
> I just don't understand why they attacked her.  I posted about it on BYC to see if I could get some feedback but everyone says that they love having crows around because they keep the hawks away.  And no one has had a crow attack a chicken.  I've never heard of it before.  I just don't understand it...there are plenty of bugs, weeds and grass still out there...lots of worms even.  :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Though I've never heard of Crow's killing chickens, Red's comment on the Hatchling hawk made me think.  Silkies feathers make them appear to be a hatchling hawk, when you think about it, the silkies feathers look like that fuzzy hatchling fur hawks and eagles have when just a few days old.  Probably just mistaken identity but now you'll have to watch her.
Click to expand...

I looked at some juvenile hawk pictures for hawks in our area and I guess I can see where she might look like a juvenile Cooper's Hawk.  (Oh, and she's a Polish - not silkie    )


----------



## jodief100

Crows are evil.......


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Excuse me , Elevan , do you know how to make people look at your journal ??? Or make your journal interesting ???


----------



## Queen Mum

SmallFarmGirl,  

write stuff...


----------



## elevan

On the crow attack - This looks exactly like the attack on Frieda (my polish):  http://youtu.be/5JniFU5IIP8   I think it's attacking a pigeon in this video.


----------



## elevan

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Excuse me , Elevan , do you know how to make people look at your journal ??? Or make your journal interesting ???


People will read your journal to see what you've written.  If you have something you want to draw attention to then edit your subject to draw attention to it and tell us what page to find it on..such as my current title line:  ELeVan ~ Honaker Farm Journal: Killer Crows pg83.  I wanted to draw attention to the crow attack.

How to make it interesting?  I'm not entirely sure that mine is interesting  :/  I just speak through my fingers and talk about my day or what's on my mind...like I would in a true paper journal.  Is it interesting?  You tell me.  A few people have told me that my life should be made into a memoir...but I really don't think that I'm anyone special and I'm not sure that people really want to read about my life fully.  You all get a little glimpse through this journal.  But interest like beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

I read everyone's journal because I take a genuine interest in everyone here on BYH.  I don't always comment on them though.  There are many people who read these journals that don't always comment but they are there reading, trust me.

Just write about your day, your farm, your animals or something that's on your mind that day.  You don't even have to write in it every day.  

And don't ever worry about asking me a question - either in a post or via PM...so there's no reason to hide


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

x2

Also, People will read my riding journal to critique it


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

thanks  I think I can come out from under the chair now ..


----------



## redtailgal

Ok the crow thing just blows me away! so much for my hawk theory.

Wow.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Ok the crow thing just blows me away! so much for my hawk theory.
> 
> Wow.


Yeah, I saw that at thought Oh my goodness!  

I also watched one where 4 crows were trying to attack a newborn lamb while it's mama was trying to chase them off.  Another where a crow was trying to take a duckling as it's mama was trying to chase them off.

Apparently crows are indeed evil as Jodie said.


----------



## elevan

Today I am thankful for small under appreciated things - like shoes.  The simple fact that I'm able to purchase shoes where as in some areas of the world they are forced to use what we would consider trash (such as plastic soda bottles) to protect their feet is something that I am thankful for.


----------



## Roll farms

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Crows are evil.......


So are some people....let's kill 'em all!

Sorry, but animals are animals, they do what animals do.  We call them 'evil' b/c sometimes they remind us of us.

I'm not sayin' I'da been pleased had it been after one of my birds.  But I wouldn't hate the species.  It's not pleaseant to watch when anything is attacked or eaten  - be it by a crow, a hawk, a coyote, or a raccoon.


----------



## elevan

We all have species that we don't care for and we can still be critter lovers.  Some it's possum, some it's mice, for DH it's bats...there's always a story behind it though.  There's not any one species that I truly despise unequivocally but those individual animals that show an interest in my critters hit my radar pretty hard.  Every thing on Earth is here to serve some purpose and while we may not understand that purpose we should respect it.  We do tend to put human emotions on animals that aren't there and that's something that I need to work on myself.  What burns me up the most is that it's always the favorite animal that it happens to.  But again that's my human emotions getting in the way of an animal doing what is natural.


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crows are evil.......
> 
> 
> 
> So are some people....let's kill 'em all!
> 
> Sorry, but animals are animals, they do what animals do.  We call them 'evil' b/c sometimes they remind us of us.
> 
> I'm not sayin' I'da been pleased had it been after one of my birds.  But I wouldn't hate the species.  It's not pleaseant to watch when anything is attacked or eaten  - be it by a crow, a hawk, a coyote, or a raccoon.
Click to expand...

I agree with you 100%.  I was kidding around.  As humans we make the often dangerous mistake of anthropomorphizing animals too much.  

Humans are the only animal capable of evil.  Animals do what their instincts and learned responses tell them to do to protect and feed themselves.  Humans make a conscious decision to in their actions and will do unnecessary cruel things- that is true evil.  

There is only one true sin, to unnecessarily harm another living thing  
-Robert Heinlein


----------



## Roll farms

Sorry, Jodie.  I didn't realize that was a joke.  Elevan, didn't mean to muck up your journal, either.

Sometimes on this board I feel like the perception is that ALL predators are the devil and I'm their lone defender.

'Cept for 'possums.

KILL 'EM ALL!


----------



## redtailgal

Roll farms said:
			
		

> 'Cept for 'possums.
> 
> KILL 'EM ALL!


You are severely misguided.

You will defend the crow population, but sic the masses on a cute little possum.

FOR SHAME.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Cept for 'possums.
> 
> KILL 'EM ALL!
> 
> 
> 
> You are severely misguided.
> 
> You will defend the crow population, but sic the masses on a cute little possum.
> 
> FOR SHAME.
Click to expand...

I think just about every critter is cute at some point...but not possums  :/  There is nothing cute about them imo


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Cept for 'possums.
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SHAME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think just about every critter is cute at some point...but not possums  :/  There is nothing cute about them imo
Click to expand...

HMMM...


----------



## elevan

Miss Flufferbottom is not right today     When I opened the human door of the coop I got the usual stampede of chickens, guineas and ducks then went in to open the window that they use as a "pop" door.  Fluffer was laying beneath the roosts in an odd fashion and all "poufed" up.  I picked her up and check her over and didn't find any sign of injury.  :/  She refuses to leave the coop.  Last I saw she crawled into a nest box and is standing in it still all poufed up looking like she has no neck.  She still hasn't regained her weight from brooding her chicks and feels so very light.  Yesterday she was acting normal.  I'll keep you all updated.  But I hope she snaps out of whatever is going on


----------



## redtailgal

GASP IN HORROR!!!!

Possums are adorable!  You people are TWISTED!

Twisted, I say!


----------



## Roll farms

*sending good thoughts for MFB*

I have a buff orp hen who's acting 'off'.  Just all humped up / miserable acting.

I don't often think they Mother Nature goofed....but I'm pretty sure she did on the Opossum. 
Rat tail?  Mick Jagger mouth?  Greasy ugly gray coat?  Beady eyes?  Eats rotten stuff?  A habit of attacking Roll Farms' chickens?

And the fact that YOU think they're cute, RTG....well, I'ma have to rethink you now.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

redtailgal said:
			
		

> GASP IN HORROR!!!!
> 
> Possums are adorable I say!


Agree !


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> Miss Flufferbottom is not right today     When I opened the human door of the coop I got the usual stampede of chickens, guineas and ducks then went in to open the window that they use as a "pop" door.  Fluffer was laying beneath the roosts in an odd fashion and all "poufed" up.  I picked her up and check her over and didn't find any sign of injury.  :/  She refuses to leave the coop.  Last I saw she crawled into a nest box and is standing in it still all poufed up looking like she has no neck.  She still hasn't regained her weight from brooding her chicks and feels so very light.  Yesterday she was acting normal.  I'll keep you all updated.  But I hope she snaps out of whatever is going on


Ohhh ...  nooo ...


----------



## redtailgal

elevan said:
			
		

> Miss Flufferbottom is not right today     When I opened the human door of the coop I got the usual stampede of chickens, guineas and ducks then went in to open the window that they use as a "pop" door.  Fluffer was laying beneath the roosts in an odd fashion and all "poufed" up.  I picked her up and check her over and didn't find any sign of injury.  :/  She refuses to leave the coop.  Last I saw she crawled into a nest box and is standing in it still all poufed up looking like she has no neck.  She still hasn't regained her weight from brooding her chicks and feels so very light.  Yesterday she was acting normal.  I'll keep you all updated.  But I hope she snaps out of whatever is going on


Ya snuck that one in one me. 

Will she eat?
Have you got a sunny spot? I'd lay a puny hen in a sunny spot.......sometimes it seemed to help.


----------



## elevan

Sunny?  Today?  Hah!  Yeah right.  I'm in Ohio in late November, remember.  I could aim a brooder light with a 75watt bulb on the box she decided to stand in.

They free range unless there is snow on the ground, so since she's refusing to go outside, she's not eating.  I'll check on her in a bit and if she's not outside holding her own by then I'll isolate her and get her some feed.


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Sometimes on this board I feel like the perception is that ALL predators are the devil and I'm their lone defender.
> 
> 'Cept for 'possums.
> 
> KILL 'EM ALL!


Of course predators are not evil.  They keep the evil possum population in check.  DUH!


----------



## daisychick

Sorry to hear about MFB.   Make her a nice batch of scrambled eggs and put a little honey on it.  It gives them some protein and a little zap of sugar energy.   You don't think she is trying to "go broody" again do you???  I have one hen that is just hormonal and she tries to sit on empty nests all puffed up and I swear she never eats because she is always worried about "sitting on air"  :/


----------



## elevan

daisychick said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about MFB.   Make her a nice batch of scrambled eggs and put a little honey on it.  It gives them some protein and a little zap of sugar energy.   You don't think she is trying to "go broody" again do you???  I have one hen that is just hormonal and she tries to sit on empty nests all puffed up and I swear she never eats because she is always worried about "sitting on air"  :/


I thought about that possibility.  I really hope not.  Poor girl is just skin and bones right now.  And she's very difficult to force off of a nest which is why we have given her eggs before.  No way could she survive another 3 weeks of that!  Crazy chickens.

I hope she's just having a rough morning.  Maybe she got bounced off the roost or something  :/


----------



## elevan

DH is insisting on Green Bean Casserole for Thanksgiving  

I have freshly frozen green beans and I'll use fresh mushrooms and make a cream sauce.  So we'll be doing a fresh GBC and see how it turns out.


----------



## daisychick

Well if she is trying to go broody again just keep picking her up and sticking her outside with the other chickens.  Mine finally "give up " after about a week of me making them go outside.  But I seriously have one that tries to get all fluffed up and broody like every other day!!!  It drives me crazy because they won't eat and there is NO WAY I am going to let them raise more babies when they just did a batch.  Being persistent with removing them seems to work eventually.  I hope that is all that is going on with her and she isn't getting sick.


----------



## Roll farms

I use wire cages to break up a broody.  Apparently it's uncomfortable and helps to convince them they didn't wanna sit, after all.  Plus, you could give her feed / water while she's in it.  Good luck w/ her.

Has she been dewormed / deloused (or does she need it?) lately...?
If parasites can take down a goat who's just kidded, it'd stand to reason they'd do the same to a chook.


----------



## redtailgal

HOw is Mrs Flufferbottom?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

redtailgal said:
			
		

> HOw is Mrs Flufferbottom?


Yah , how is he doing ?


----------



## elevan

Sorry, I didn't update sooner.  I laid down at 11a and didn't wake up until 3p.  Feel like I could go back to sleep now and it's only 2 hours since I woke up.  

She is a little more active but still sticking to the coop.  I'm inclined to believe that she got bounced off the roost last night and hurt herself.

She doesn't need deloused but I suppose she may need dewormed.  I'll get that done tomorrow.  What's the best all around dewormer for a chicken?

I really don't think she's broody again.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I found this thread on BYC. It is about worming chickens. You may find it useful. http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=232226
Good luck with your hen.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> We all have species that we don't care for and we can still be critter lovers.  Some it's possum, some it's mice, for DH it's bats...there's always a story behind it though.  There's not any one species that I truly despise unequivocally but those individual animals that show an interest in my critters hit my radar pretty hard.  Every thing on Earth is here to serve some purpose and while we may not understand that purpose we should respect it.  We do tend to put human emotions on animals that aren't there and that's something that I need to work on myself.  What burns me up the most is that it's always the favorite animal that it happens to.  But again that's my human emotions getting in the way of an animal doing what is natural.


Yes, mother.


----------



## redtailgal

I always wormed with Valbazen.   I  gave my girls about 1cc each, but they were very large hens........Jersey Giants and Giant Orps.  My lil banties got .25 cc.  

I did it once, and then again in 4 days.

I hope she is feeling better.  I'm kinda attached to your hen. Weird huh?


----------



## elevan

Fluffer is like a dog to us...she's such a sweet heart.  How could you not be attached to her?

Thanks Sunny and RTG.  I'll get her dewormed tomorrow in case that's it.  She wandered around a bit outside this evening before dark but is still off.  :/


Tonight was fun...not.  DH went out to put the poultry in the coop and called me on the cell to ask me to come out because he needed help.  He was missing a couple of the hens and couldn't find the ducks at all.  He found one of the hens hiding in the buck barn and I found the second hen hiding in the coop    Then it was off in the dark to search a 4 acre pasture for 3 ducks with flash lights.  Usually when we say "Quack Quack" the ducks will answer even after nightfall...but not tonight.  DH headed for the big pond and wasn't having any luck while I checked the barn.  Then I headed for a small pond we have down by the pig shelter and saw them coming out of it and headed my way.  But did they want to go into the coop?  No way!  We had to herd and dive to catch all 3 of them.  I ended up with mud all over me - yuck!

Got cleaned up and headed for the market to grab a couple of produce items I wanted to wait til the last minute to buy for Thanksgiving dinner.  But I cannot find oranges    Gonna have to have DH check Walmart after work tomorrow for them.  I need them for the cranberry sauce and the turkey.


----------



## 77Herford

Sounds like dinner ducks to me.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> Sounds like dinner ducks to me.


I really don't know what got in to them.  They've been going right into the coop, but this time they decided that I needed to look like I'd been mud wrestling


----------



## elevan

Ugh!  Awake at 1:40 am... that 4 hour nap did not do me any good    My stomach is acting up again and I feel like I've got a hole burning through me.  I'm beginning to fear that I'm not gonna be able to eat tomatoes or anything with them in it.  That would really suck rocks.  Gonna have to get some sleep cause I've got noodles to make, bread and pies to bake tomorrow.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Ugh!  Awake at 1:40 am... that 4 hour nap did not do me any good    My stomach is acting up again and I feel like I've got a hole burning through me.  I'm beginning to fear that I'm not gonna be able to eat tomatoes or anything with them in it.  That would really suck rocks.  Gonna have to get some sleep cause I've got noodles to make, bread and pies to bake tomorrow.


Do you use any meds for your stomach.  I use Prevacid every day and probably couldn't live without it.


----------



## redtailgal

I hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh!  Awake at 1:40 am... that 4 hour nap did not do me any good    My stomach is acting up again and I feel like I've got a hole burning through me.  I'm beginning to fear that I'm not gonna be able to eat tomatoes or anything with them in it.  That would really suck rocks.  Gonna have to get some sleep cause I've got noodles to make, bread and pies to bake tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use any meds for your stomach.  I use Prevacid every day and probably couldn't live without it.
Click to expand...

I use Prilosec to shut off the acid and Carafate to buffer my stomach...both are Rx strength even though the Prilosec is available OTC at a low dose I need a high dose.  I have to take both twice a day but still have bad days


----------



## elevan

Fluffer came running out of the coop this morning at top speed with the rest of the group!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> Fluffer came running out of the coop this morning at top speed with the rest of the group!


YIPPE !! ALL BETTER :bun


----------



## redtailgal

YAY! Mrs Flufferbottom.  Poor girl.  Guess she was just having "a day"

My grandmother would insist that you should have some hot ground ginger tea each and every morning morning, if she were alive.  Do you like ginger?

Her ginger tea was wonderful.  SHe would grind or finely chop fresh ginger, and steep in it hot water for about 10 minutes, strain it out and sweeten it with a little honey. 

Lol, when I was little I would fake a belly ache to get some of her tea.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> YAY! Mrs Flufferbottom.  Poor girl.  Guess she was just having "a day"
> 
> My grandmother would insist that you should have some hot ground ginger tea each and every morning morning, if she were alive.  Do you like ginger?
> 
> Her ginger tea was wonderful.  SHe would grind or finely chop fresh ginger, and steep in it hot water for about 10 minutes, strain it out and sweeten it with a little honey.
> 
> Lol, when I was little I would fake a belly ache to get some of her tea.


I LOVE ginger.  I have a bag of dehydrated ginger root slices in the cabinet and a tube of minced ginger root in the fridge.  I also have peach ginger tea bags in the cabinet.

I know that ginger is good for nausea (which I do have frequently) but what else is it going to do for my stomach?  My stomach lining is pretty well shot    Docs don't know why either.


----------



## redtailgal

Well, I dont know that it will do anything.  I do know that granny insisted that it was the best thing for a stomach, despite the cause.  She did have some problems with heartburn and drank the ginger tea.  Her heartburn came back, so it wasnt a cure, but it must have helped her (or at least she thought it did, lol).  She would insist that you try the ginger tea.  Honestly, I dont know if it would do a thing other than taste good.  I dont know that it wont either, though. Lotsa help I am!


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Well, I dont know that it will do anything.  I do know that granny insisted that it was the best thing for a stomach, despite the cause.  She did have some problems with heartburn and drank the ginger tea.  Her heartburn came back, so it wasnt a cure, but it must have helped her (or at least she thought it did, lol).  She would insist that you try the ginger tea.  Honestly, I dont know if it would do a thing other than taste good.  I dont know that it wont either, though. Lotsa help I am!


Well I do drink the peach ginger tea cause it tastes good and add ginger when I can to foods cause it tastes good    And I pop a piece in my mouth at times when the nausea doesn't warrant taking a medication for it.


----------



## redtailgal

One of the whole foods stores around here sell dehydrated ginger that has crystalized.

Man oh man, is that stuff good.

Expensive as all get out but GO_OO_OOD


----------



## elevan

I order stuff like that from Nuts Online.  Great company and super fast delivery.


----------



## elevan

Fluffer did not come to the coop tonight.  DH just found her in the middle of the field.

She spent most of the day happily chasing bugs as I watched her through the window every chance I got.  I know that her last day was a happy one.  She leaves behind 7 little chicken nuggets who are currently cuddling to Frieda and Hilda.

Rest in peace dear sweet Miss Flufferbottom.  You will be missed.


----------



## daisychick

Oh no I am sorry to here this news.      I am happy her last day was spent doing what chickens do best and that the nuggets have foster moms to cuddle up to.   I wonder what happened to her???   R.I.P Miss FB


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

I am so sorry. You've had quite a week or so. 

Hope things start looking up for you.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> Fluffer did not come to the coop tonight.  DH just found her in the middle of the field.
> 
> She spent most of the day happily chasing bugs as I watched her through the window every chance I got.  I know that her last day was a happy one.  She leaves behind 7 little chicken nuggets who are currently cuddling to Frieda and Hilda.
> 
> Rest in peace dear sweet Miss Flufferbottom.  You will be missed.


 that is so sad ..


----------



## redtailgal

I am so sorry.

I have loved your stories and photos about her, it was plain to see that you cared for her.

 

Enjoy  her babies, they were a wonderful gift for her to leave for you.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I am very sorry to hear this news. Sounds like you have had a tough week on your farm. Keep your chin up, things will get better.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Poor flufferbottom. At least you still have her little ones & foster mommies to care for them, but it's still sad


----------



## Roll farms

I'm so sorry, Em.


----------



## autumnprairie

so sorry to hear the sad news.


----------



## elevan

Thank you everyone.  When I decided to get chickens, DH looked at me and said "They're all yours and you're gonna take care of them"  He said this because he has always had a minor fear of birds.  But the chickens endeared themselves to him and suddenly they became "his girls".  Fluffer was DH's "chicken dog".  They were a team and he loved her very much.  It was so hard to see this man that I love so much crumble over the loss of his precious hen.  DH rarely cries but Fluffer's death took him to his knees.  It amazes me sometimes how attached you can become to an animal.


----------



## Ms. Research

What a shocker when I read your journal this morning.  So, so sorry for you and especially your DH for the loss of Miss Flufferbottom.   I loved your stories about your "chicken dog".   What a huge loss again for your little farm.  

K


----------



## elevan

*I would like to wish everyone on BYH a Happy Thanksgiving.  May your harvest dinner be delicious and filling and your company be delightful.*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> *I would like to wish everyone on BYH a Happy Thanksgiving.  May your harvest dinner be delicious and filling and your company be delightful.*


thanks , same to you !!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family Emily! I hope you guys have a great one! :bun


----------



## autumnprairie

Happy Thanksgiving Emily, I hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## MenagerieMama

Happy Thanksgiving!  So sorry to read about losing your hen.


----------



## elevan

OMG that turkey was AWESOME!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Happy Thanksgiving Emily!!! my your turkey coma be a really good one!!


----------



## Ms. Research

Truly glad to hear your "Home Grown" Turkey was a success!  

K


----------



## Roll farms

I went in and told my turkeys this morning, that I wasn't the president, but they DID get a pardon this year.

They were not impressed.  Hmph.

Glad you enjoyed your bird.


----------



## elevan

Well crud!  Hilda one of our pullets is currently exhibiting similar symptoms to Fluffer.  After doing some research I fear we're either dealing with Newcastle Disease or Infectious Bursal Disease (Gumboro).  Leaning more heavily toward the Bursal Disease (Gumboro).  If it's Newcastle we could lose our entire flock, but symptoms fit closer to the Bursal which could still result in a heavy loss.  There is no treatment other than supportive and indiscriminate medicating actually worsens the problem.


----------



## elevan

Thread on BYC:  http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=601902  If anyone has experience with Infectious Bursal Disease (Gumboro) and wants to help.

From what I've been able to learn, it's basically the AIDS of the chicken world.  A virus that has no cure.  Supportive therapy to make the birds more comfortable.  Those that survive will recover within 2 weeks and those that can't fight it will die.  It seems there's no benefit in culling those that become sick as the whole flock is infected, it's just a matter of whether they become sick or not.

This really sucks rocks.  When it rains, it certainly pours.


----------



## daisychick

Ughhhh that is terrible.    I have never heard of the Bursal Disease.  I am off to read more about it.  I did find 2 articles that say it mostly affects chickens under the age of 18 weeks.


----------



## daisychick

Hope you don't get offened by me giving you a few links that I find.  
 This is one that states the age range of those mostly affected.  I hope most your birds are old enough to not get it. 
http://www.poultryhub.org/bird-health-and-disease/infectious-bursal-disease-or-gumboro/
and another one.  
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/203100.htm


----------



## elevan

Not offended at all.  The vast majority of my current flock is 23 weeks old, with some being 10 weeks old and a handful being just over a year old.

Everything I've read says that while most cases are in flocks under 18 weeks old it can affect older birds.  Most articles seem to have been written about broilers and leghorns which tend to have shorter lives anyway based on how they are raised commercially.

Gumboro is the only disease that fits their symptoms pretty much to a tee.  I'll probably take Hilda in to the vet for a necropsy if she passes (or if any other chicken does).


----------



## daisychick

I hope Hilda makes it.    If she doesn't, I agree that the best thing you could do is get a necropsy so you know what you are dealing with.   Sorry for all you have been put through the past couple weeks.  I really hope things get better.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

daisychick said:
			
		

> I hope Hilda makes it.    If she doesn't, I agree that the best thing you could do is get a necropsy so you know what you are dealing with.   Sorry for all you have been put through the past couple weeks.  I really hope things get better.


Me too


----------



## elevan

I just got off the phone with my vet and luckily they've just brought a new vet on staff who just finished vet school and majored in poultry science and has a wide variety of poultry himself.  I'm expecting a call back from him soon.

They also want me to take a bird to the state for necropsy if I lose another one.


----------



## redtailgal

Did you see my post of BYC?

I am hopin and prayin that this is not what it is! I have to run a call with my vet later, so I will have him cornered in the truck and can pick him brain to my little hearts content.  I'll see what he has to say and suggest.

I know that you are worried, I would be.


----------



## elevan

I saw your post RTG.


Just got a call back from Dr. Phil (that's funny).  Anyway, he recommends isolation of sick birds (obviously) and tetracycline 400mg / gallon 7-14 days as their only drinking water.  He says it's the standard treatment for most poultry illnesses and if anything can help then it will.

Funny (not really) enough is that the attack on Frieda by the crow may have precipitated this.  Wild birds bringing illness into the flock by interacting with them.

So we'll give Dr. Phil's recommendation a try and hope that we don't lose any more birds.  Regardless if we do we'll have a necropsy done to confirm cause.



I think I'm going to like this new staff vet (Dr. Phil).  We chatted for a couple of minutes about guineas.  He also has peacocks.  Truly loves his flocks.


----------



## redtailgal

Dr Phil! 

oooh, I forgot the crow attack!

I hope you will keep us posted.    for ya


----------



## elevan

Hilda just died.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> Hilda just died.


Ohhh ..


----------



## elevan

We'll be thoroughly cleaning the coop and disinfecting things.  Water will have oxy-tet added to it for the next 2 weeks (at least).  Hope that we don't lose any more of our flock.  The last 2 weeks have been extremely difficult.


----------



## elevan

I'm so worn down right now.  I'm not sure if I can handle another loss without completely falling apart, but we may lose more birds yet.  And it's always a favorite.  Three quarters of my birds don't have names...it's only a small few who are considered pets.  And here I've lost 2 of them in a matter of days.  Add that to the loss of our quail trio to a predator and Elsie to who knows what.  All in a a short bit of time.  And it may not be over.

My boys are being heathens and not listening to a thing that I say.  My head is pounding and I just want a nap...but it's not gonna happen.  When DH gets back with the oxy-tet powder we'll have to clean and disinfect the coop and all waterers.  Then refill all waters so that they are medicated.  Then hope that we've done enough.  Vet has braced us for a potential minimum loss of 40%.  That really really really sucks.

Rest in Peace:  Buddy, Holly & Bobbette (quail), Elsie (goat), Fluffer (chicken), Hilda (chicken)  It's awful to say but there are other animals here that I wouldn't shed a tear if this had happened to them.  I would be sad yes but they're not my "babies"....my pets.  I know you all can understand that.  Makes me wish for a heart of stone at times so that I could let this type of thing just roll of my back.  I read others posts here recently and see that other members are losing their favorites.  It makes me so sad for them to be going through this too.

I need a nap.  I need a break.  I need a vacation.  I need some joy rather than sadness.


----------



## jodief100

How awful.  I wish so much much there is something I could say or do to make things better.  Alas, it is beyond me.  Just keep going, I know you are strong enough.  

The night is always darkest just before dawn.


----------



## redtailgal

Well, Snot.

I was really hoping that Hilda would bounce back and we could all sigh in relief and say its not this dreaded disease.

I'm so sorry!  I wish I were close enough to help with those awful chores.

There is just no right emoticon for this.  I'll be thinkin, hoping, and praying for you.  You will stay in my mind and on my heart until its over.  I know its just much help, but its all I can do.

sigh.  I'm sorry.  I will leave shortly for the farm run with my vet, and willpick his brain for ya.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I am so sorry that you lost hilda. Keep your chin up, Emily. Things will get better. There is always a light at the end of the tunnel nomatter how long that tunnel may be. I am very sorry that you are going through all of these losses on your farm. I hope things get better for you really soon.


----------



## autumnprairie

I am so sorry Emily, I hope the meds work I had it go through my youngest and one of the oldest got it but pulled through.
This was before I knew of BYC and BYH. I have since put wire or net over my pen to keep out crows and such.
I live in Arkansas where we had the crows falling out of the sky dead and bird flu in other wild birds.
I am a softy when my animals are concerned pets or supposed live stock shouldn't be a pet or spoilt quotes from my family.
I hope for a swift recovery of your flock and many prayers being sent your way.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Oh man Emily...  I am praying that you don't lose more of your animals. This has been a rough year for farm animals in general. A lot of people have been losing goats to predators, thefts, and unexplained deaths(where even necropsy doesn't reveal a clear cause), birds to tons of oddities, and other livestock to strange illnesses or freak accidents.  Almost makes me wonder what is happening globally.. not just here in the U.S.A.


----------



## Roll farms

I'm sorry, Em.

It's ALWAYS the favorites that get sick / hurt / die.  The ones we don't 'care' about seem to live forever.


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, Em.
> 
> It's ALWAYS the favorites that get sick / hurt / die.  The ones we don't 'care' about seem to live forever.


that is definately true, I wonder if my hubby will let me bring in my favorite goats and chickens into the house like he did on my cats?


----------



## elevan

Thank you everyone.

We got the coop cleaned and disinfected just before sundown.  Let me tell you that those chickens were not happy to have to wait for us to finish.  It was so sad to see Fluffer's chicks huddled all together without their mama and not have Hilda chatting at me while I did a head count.  Hilda's sister Helga was extra chatty tonight though.

I pray that we don't lose any more.

This weird weather that we are having I'm sure is not helping any.  I was in shorts most of the day today and only had to throw on a lightweight coveralls to do the coop cleaning.  It's almost December and we haven't had a hard frost yet  :/

I'm really hoping to share some good news with you soon.  We do have one exciting thing starting in the barnyard...but I'll keep mum for now on it so as not to jinx it.


----------



## Ms. Research

Gee EleVan, hoping that miserable black cloud leaves you.  You are so right.  When it rains, it does pour.  So sorry to hear of your losses on your farm.  Especially the animals that touch your heart more than others.   Hopefully you and your DH with all your hard work in the coop has stopped this nasty thing from spreading.  

On the good news, don't blame you for being mum.  Will look forward to hearing when you are ready to announce.  

K


----------



## elevan

Opened the coop door this morning to have every single chicken, guinea and duck run out at a full clip and spread out over the 4 acre field.  Everyone in good health and good spirits.  A sigh of relief left me when I realized that no one was sick this morning.  We're not out of the woods by any means.  We did have a day without illness between Fluffer and Hilda.  Every waterer is medicated for the flock and they have waterers scattered around the field and barn/ coop area, so I hope to keep them healthy.

We normally use the deep litter method in the coop and the barn during winter.  I think we're gonna nix that method in the coop this year...maybe the barn too.

I've got a migraine starting this morning.  Wish noon would hurry up and get here so DH would be home.  He'll take the boys and I can rest in the quiet.  I've already taken a pain killer but it's not gonna help much as the headache is from another medication that I had to take for my stomach.  When it wears off the headache will go away, until then I have to suffer through.


----------



## Ms. Research

Glad to hear no one is ill.  That's always a good thing.  DH wants to know if the ones that have perished will an autopsy be performed and by whom.  DH thinks it might be a strain of West Nile.  I know there's not many cases inland, but it's was pretty prevalent in the Northeast coastal areas.  Few people were even affected.  From what DH has read about this virus, it is not transmitted by a carrier (crow) but a mosquito, and with the weather over the summer and extreme rain fall, DH would not be surprised.  

I hope the autopsy if done, depicts the actual strain.  Because now there are three or four different strains of West Nile.  

So sorry to hear about your migraine too.  Hopefully your DH will be home soon to look after the boys and you can get some rest.  You have had a heck of month.  So much stress and that will also do it too.  

K


----------



## elevan

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Glad to hear no one is ill.  That's always a good thing.  DH wants to know if the ones that have perished will an autopsy be performed and by whom.  DH thinks it might be a strain of West Nile.  I know there's not many cases inland, but it's was pretty prevalent in the Northeast coastal areas.  Few people were even affected.  From what DH has read about this virus, it is not transmitted by a carrier (crow) but a mosquito, and with the weather over the summer and extreme rain fall, DH would not be surprised.
> 
> I hope the autopsy if done, depicts the actual strain.  Because now there are three or four different strains of West Nile.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your migraine too.  Hopefully your DH will be home soon to look after the boys and you can get some rest.  You have had a heck of month.  So much stress and that will also do it too.
> 
> K


Because of the holiday and the hours that the state lab was open yesterday and our distance from them we were not able to get Hilda there on time.  They advised that she would not "hold over" until Monday in the way that they wanted her "preserved" and brought  :/  So if we lose any during the week next week then we have to rush them down to the state lab.

Ohio has actually had several cases a year of West Nile mainly in horses.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

I'm sorry about all your losses and you headache! I hope you and the animals get better!

Also, I'm thinking about raising 2 turkeys next year for thanksgiving/christmas. Was it worth it? Were they easy to take care of? Thanks, D.o.G.


----------



## elevan

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> I'm sorry about all your losses and you headache! I hope you and the animals get better!
> 
> Also, I'm thinking about raising 2 turkeys next year for thanksgiving/christmas. Was it worth it? Were they easy to take care of? Thanks, D.o.G.


Definitely worth it!  I free ranged 2 Blue Slate (a hen and a tom).  They got turkey grower at first until the 50# bag was gone.  Then it was straight free range with the occasional toss of scratch.

They were extremely easy to care for.  I did have to wing clip to keep them from going over the fence though.  But after that they were good.

We had the tom for Thanksgiving and it was THE BEST turkey I have ever eaten.  And there was a ton of white meat on that heritage bird, so I see no reason to do broad breasted varieties unless you have a very large family to feed.


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear no one is ill.  That's always a good thing.  DH wants to know if the ones that have perished will an autopsy be performed and by whom.  DH thinks it might be a strain of West Nile.  I know there's not many cases inland, but it's was pretty prevalent in the Northeast coastal areas.  Few people were even affected.  From what DH has read about this virus, it is not transmitted by a carrier (crow) but a mosquito, and with the weather over the summer and extreme rain fall, DH would not be surprised.
> 
> I hope the autopsy if done, depicts the actual strain.  Because now there are three or four different strains of West Nile.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your migraine too.  Hopefully your DH will be home soon to look after the boys and you can get some rest.  You have had a heck of month.  So much stress and that will also do it too.
> 
> K
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the holiday and the hours that the state lab was open yesterday and our distance from them we were not able to get Hilda there on time.  They advised that she would not "hold over" until Monday in the way that they wanted her "preserved" and brought  :/  So if we lose any during the week next week then we have to rush them down to the state lab.
> 
> Ohio has actually had several cases a year of West Nile mainly in horses.
Click to expand...

DH had to step out and do some errands, but I'll let him know what you wrote.  He will definitely understand the time line on getting lab work done right away.  I know he will echo my sediments and hope you don't have to rush over to the State lab with another one of your flock.  Hope you and your DH caught it in time with all your hard work cleaning your coop.  

Also, have to agree with the horses and cases of West Nile.  Had a few cases here in New Jersey in the news as well.  Poor horses.

K


----------



## that's*satyrical

That blows. I'm sorry to hear that. I hope the majority of your birds can tough it out.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

elevan said:
			
		

> Dreaming Of Goats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about all your losses and you headache! I hope you and the animals get better!
> 
> Also, I'm thinking about raising 2 turkeys next year for thanksgiving/christmas. Was it worth it? Were they easy to take care of? Thanks, D.o.G.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely worth it!  I free ranged 2 Blue Slate (a hen and a tom).  They got turkey grower at first until the 50# bag was gone.  Then it was straight free range with the occasional toss of scratch.
> 
> They were extremely easy to care for.  I did have to wing clip to keep them from going over the fence though.  But after that they were good.
> 
> We had the tom for Thanksgiving and it was THE BEST turkey I have ever eaten.  And there was a ton of white meat on that heritage bird, so I see no reason to do broad breasted varieties unless you have a very large family to feed.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I have an area to the side of my coop that i can separate them from my chickens. We also have some spare fencing to create a little roundpen for them in the lawn... Sounds like a deal! Hmm... We also have some leftover plastic roofing, and can probably get some old pallets/wood laying around to create a lean-to.  Sounds like it will be an awesome adventure! My friend recommended Narragansett. So I think I'll combine with one of his meat chick orders and get a Narragansett and a bourbon red because I like their colors and they're heritage breeds. He also has a killing shed we can use.


----------



## elevan

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreaming Of Goats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about all your losses and you headache! I hope you and the animals get better!
> 
> Also, I'm thinking about raising 2 turkeys next year for thanksgiving/christmas. Was it worth it? Were they easy to take care of? Thanks, D.o.G.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely worth it!  I free ranged 2 Blue Slate (a hen and a tom).  They got turkey grower at first until the 50# bag was gone.  Then it was straight free range with the occasional toss of scratch.
> 
> They were extremely easy to care for.  I did have to wing clip to keep them from going over the fence though.  But after that they were good.
> 
> We had the tom for Thanksgiving and it was THE BEST turkey I have ever eaten.  And there was a ton of white meat on that heritage bird, so I see no reason to do broad breasted varieties unless you have a very large family to feed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I have an area to the side of my coop that i can separate them from my chickens. We also have some spare fencing to create a little roundpen for them in the lawn... Sounds like a deal! Hmm... We also have some leftover plastic roofing, and can probably get some old pallets/wood laying around to create a lean-to.  Sounds like it will be an awesome adventure! My friend recommended Narragansett. So I think I'll combine with one of his meat chick orders and get a Narragansett and a bourbon red because I like their colors and they're heritage breeds. He also has a killing shed we can use.
Click to expand...

The only point that I was disappointed (and it may just have been individual personality) was that the tom tried to kill any chicken or guinea that made it into his field.  We had to rescue several birds from him.

We kept the 2 in a coop that was a converted Playskool Playhouse.  The only time they were in it was overnight and it worked great.


----------



## redtailgal

just thought that maybe you could use a hug today


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

elevan said:
			
		

> Dreaming Of Goats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely worth it!  I free ranged 2 Blue Slate (a hen and a tom).  They got turkey grower at first until the 50# bag was gone.  Then it was straight free range with the occasional toss of scratch.
> 
> They were extremely easy to care for.  I did have to wing clip to keep them from going over the fence though.  But after that they were good.
> 
> We had the tom for Thanksgiving and it was THE BEST turkey I have ever eaten.  And there was a ton of white meat on that heritage bird, so I see no reason to do broad breasted varieties unless you have a very large family to feed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I have an area to the side of my coop that i can separate them from my chickens. We also have some spare fencing to create a little roundpen for them in the lawn... Sounds like a deal! Hmm... We also have some leftover plastic roofing, and can probably get some old pallets/wood laying around to create a lean-to.  Sounds like it will be an awesome adventure! My friend recommended Narragansett. So I think I'll combine with one of his meat chick orders and get a Narragansett and a bourbon red because I like their colors and they're heritage breeds. He also has a killing shed we can use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only point that I was disappointed (and it may just have been individual personality) was that the tom tried to kill any chicken or guinea that made it into his field.  We had to rescue several birds from him.
> 
> We kept the 2 in a coop that was a converted Playskool Playhouse.  The only time they were in it was overnight and it worked great.
Click to expand...

Well the killing shouldn't be a problem because all of my birds are in pens/cages because of the foxes, hawks, skunks, and fisher cats around here


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> just thought that maybe you could use a hug today


Thank you.

Just woke up from the crash landing I took after I posted on FB (thanks for that there too).  But still have a headache so took another pain pill...I'll probably crash again in less than 2 hours


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I hope you feel better soon Emily.


----------



## redtailgal

I was hoping that you would wake up full of grins and giggles.

I'm sorry that you feel bad, but after the week you've had, I'm not surprised.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I was hoping that you would wake up full of grins and giggles.
> 
> I'm sorry that you feel bad, but after the week you've had, I'm not surprised.


I had hoped that I would be full of gins and giggles too.  Usually headaches don't last like this but yeah, it's been a stressful couple of weeks.

I'm starting to get dizzy and loopy so about to make another crash landing.


----------



## autumnprairie

I hope you better soon.
 tomorrow is a great day for you with no headache or sick animals


----------



## elevan

Another sigh of relief when I let the chickens out this morning.  Everyone is doing great.

It's raining today.  We're expecting rain all day.  Blah!

I took pity on the goats and gave them each a handful of alfalfa / timothy pellets.  And of course the llama wanted a handful too 

We're expecting Rain tomorrow too but I really need to get the final breeding pen built so that we can get everyone separated.

Our revised plan is:

Snickers & Lilly (already together)
Ranger & Maggie
Speedy & Goldie

Remaining in the main field:
Rocky (wether)
Daisy (  )
Diva (too young to breed)
Kingston (wether)


I'm really disliking all the wet weather.  Quite frankly I'm ready for snow.  I want the ground frozen solid (but wait until I get posts driven for the last breeding pen please).


----------



## daisychick

So happy to hear all the remaining chickens are still going strong.


----------



## autumnprairie

I am happy to hear that you had 2 days in a row with noone sick, sometimes its the baby steps that work the best.


----------



## Roll farms

Finally, another sensible person who prefers snow to MUD.

Mud....UGH.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Finally, another sensible person who prefers snow to MUD.
> 
> Mud....UGH.


I'm the same way.. just had to put some spare stepping stones we had laying around near the chicken coop- the mud is unbearable!!!


----------



## jodief100

I agree.  It is so muddy right now I keep slipping every time I go out to feed the goats.  I will take some nice frozen ground over this any day.  I have a friend from Maine who calls spring, "Mud Season"  and he HATES it!  

Em- so glad to hear all the birds are doing well.  I will keep y'all in my thoughts but I fervently hope this is over.  I miss Miss Flufferbottom.


----------



## elevan

I can't post what's on my mind, cause what's on my mind would set your computer on fire.  Time to cuddle with my dog.


----------



## elevan

DH just came in from the barn (I made him go out since it's raining).  And tells me that we've got some potential excitement going on out there.  I'll clue you in later


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## jodief100

elevan said:
			
		

> DH just came in from the barn (I made him go out since it's raining).  And tells me that we've got some potential excitement going on out there.  I'll clue you in later


Geez Em- waiting is HARD!!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH just came in from the barn (I made him go out since it's raining).  And tells me that we've got some potential excitement going on out there.  I'll clue you in later
> 
> 
> 
> Geez Em- waiting is HARD!!!!!
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/0453.gif
Click to expand...

LMAO


----------



## elevan

WELL CRUD...I just did some math...yesterday could have been the day...so time is here!

Gonna go check the barn


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## elevan

Ok, I'll share but only because I'm so excited and don't think that anything will go wrong.  She's a pro after all  

Daisy is pregnant and due to kid sometime between yesterday and 12/12  (she had 2 visits in early July).  Her ligs are pretty well gone.  She's isolated herself.  Talking quietly.  And the udder is almost full.

So Go Daisy Go!  Think PINK people!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

PINK,PINK,AND PINK


----------



## jodief100




----------



## autumnprairie

SEEING PINK


----------



## daisychick

Has this been a secret pregnancy???  OH MY!   Come on Daisy!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I hope everything goes well with the delivery! I am thinking PINK 

Be sure to post pictures when the babies arrive! You guys deserve some excitment after all you have been through in the past few weeks! I am so excited for you!  


 PINK PINK PINK


----------



## elevan

daisychick said:
			
		

> Has this been a secret pregnancy???  OH MY!   Come on Daisy!!


To you guys...not to me


----------



## elevan

Just made me some chocolate mousse.  I deserve it after this day.  Don't worry Daisy is doing fine but most of the day was not so exciting or happy.  Now, I'm gonna eat my chocolate mousse and think about beautiful goat kids...preferably doelings.  Don't think it's gonna happen tonight.  But I'll update y'all in the morning


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> Just made me some chocolate mousse.  I deserve it after this day.  Don't worry Daisy is doing fine but most of the day was not so exciting or happy.  Now, I'm gonna eat my chocolate mousse and think about beautiful goat kids...preferably doelings.  Don't think it's gonna happen tonight.  But I'll update y'all in the morning


Eat allllllll of your chocolate mouse .. you deserve it all right .. every little bite !!! Think about gorgeous lovely perfectly lovely doelings . I'll be waiting for that update !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 well gota go :


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Hope Daisy kids okay!


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats on the pending babies!


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## redtailgal

Hey, I want some chocolate mousse! I'll be right over.........lol

(thinking pink and very glad that you are feeling better!)


----------



## Ms. Research

Hoping for healthy babies (thinking Pink) on the Honaker Farm.  

So glad you feeling better also.  Enjoy that chocolate mousse!  

K


----------



## elevan

Chocolate mousse was good...no, I did not eat it all  

All the chickens are still doing good.  Thank goodness!

Daisy is still large and in charge    I really think that we're looking at between 12/2-12/12...but it could be anytime now.  She's pretty big so we're hoping for at least twins (it's what she's always had) and doelings.  Oh and the daddy is Ranger...these will be his first kids


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Chocolate mousse was good...no, I did not eat it all
> 
> All the chickens are still doing good.  Thank goodness!
> 
> Daisy is still large and in charge    I really think that we're looking at between 12/2-12/12...but it could be anytime now.  She's pretty big so we're hoping for at least twins (it's what she's always had) and doelings.  Oh and the daddy is Ranger...these will be his first kids


 I am so happy for you!


----------



## elevan

Called the dog warden on Rufus (dog across the road) again.    Apparently our dog warden "has the call sheets from last week and is making the rounds today" and did nothing about them last week.    I told the dispatcher that he was back on my property today and I will not continue to put up with it.  I reminded her that my guineas are allowed free range and frequently end up in the front yard and that if any harm was done to them by this dog that he would be "gone".  That he also harasses my cats and dogs and has recently begun to take an interest in my fence line where my goats are at.  I will not continue to put up with this.  My fault for letting it go so long...but now it's on them to get that dog contained or next time I'm just grabbing him and he'll go in a cage and be picked up by AC and they can pay a fine to get him released.  He wasn't wearing a collar today which was odd...but regardless AC better make their warning stern because if he comes back then it's a cage or a gun


----------



## that's*satyrical

Grrrr... I know how that is lol. I'm kind of sad that I never ended up calling animal control on our little guy from across the street. He ended up getting hit by a car  Hope to hear some kidding news soon!! Hope you don't have this yucky weather that we do for it.


----------



## elevan

A cold, drizzly rain all day today...but stuff needed done.

We got the final breeding pen set up.  We now have our 3 breeding pairs of goats separated for the winter.    for beautiful Spring babies - PINK.

My back is killing me though and I'm still a little cold...despite a hot shower and hot tea.

DH found Lilly in the hay room (there's no hay there right now though).  The pen she's in has a door that goes directly to it...she'd managed to pry the door back enough to squeeze through and was happily cleaning up what little bits of hay she could find.

Speedy and Goldie were put into the new pen.  Speedy was very happy with the situation but Goldie decided to scream her head off...she was not happy to be separated from the main herd.

And Maggie was not happy to have the attentions of Ranger    They'll all settle in soon, I'm sure.

Chickens are still all doing great.  Though it is sad to see the 7 chicken nuggets cuddled together for warmth without their mama.

Daisy is doing fine.  No change in her udder and it usually gets pretty large before she kids.

I decided to check out some Cyber Monday sales and got a Toaster Oven (for me).  Not really in a huge mood for shopping yet...the season just hasn't hit me.

Didn't want to make dinner after working most of the day in the rain, so I went out to grab Chinese takeout.

Taking my mom to a surgical center tomorrow first thing.  She needs to have minor surgery done though they don't know for sure what they'll do until they get in there.  She was just diagnosed with Endometriosis and has a cyst on one of her ovaries.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Sounds like you got a lot done today.  

I have a question for you, Do you put sweaters on your goat kids in the winter time when they are first born?

I have been checking your journal a lot today to see an update on Daisy.  My fingers are crossed you get a doeling!


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Sounds like you got a lot done today.
> 
> I have a question for you, Do you put sweaters on your goat kids in the winter time when they are first born?
> 
> I have been checking your journal a lot today to see an update on Daisy.  My fingers are crossed you get a doeling!


I use sweaters if they're needed.  I didn't need any for Daisy's kids when she kidded in February during below zero temps.  She had a small space and 2 heat lamps.  Plus she did a good job cuddling them.


After I sign off tonight you won't hear from me until late afternoon tomorrow at least due to my mom's surgery...unless DH calls me with kidding news then I suppose I could update from my phone  :/


----------



## autumnprairie

Sending prayers for tomorrow that all goes well 

I am glad that you had a very productive day today.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Sending prayers for tomorrow that all goes well
> 
> I am glad that you had a very productive day today.


Same wishes and prayers sent your way !


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Thank you for answering my question, elevan. 
I wish you and your mom luck tomorrow and I hope everything goes well with her surgery. 

 Come on Daisy! We are all waiting to see your babies!


----------



## redtailgal

Your poor momma!

I'm struggling not to give "the lecture", but I know that you know the endo drill.  Endo........the word just puts a knot in my tummy (poor choice of words, huh)

Prayers for your mom, tell her that Redtailgal will be thinking of her and praying for her all day tomorrow.  Hugs to you both!


----------



## elevan

RTG - it amazes me that they just diagnosed her (she's early 50's).  She uses the same doctor that I do and he's made himself an expert in Endo for personal reasons.  I just love him, he's a great doctor.  But he's said time and again that Endo is hereditary.  It's funny (not haha) that the daughter in this case got diagnosed way prior to the mother  :/



I forgot to tell you guys about Jerry (llama).  While we were working this afternoon we left the gate that separates the field from the backyard shut but not latched.  Well we turn around and Jerry is in the backyard...which has waaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy better grass by the way.  So I went into the backyard and tried to coax him back...he was not having it - the grass there was good.  Uh uh no way was he going back to that field.  So while I went to get the halter and rope DH thought he'd just manhandle him back.  Uh, do you remember me telling you that Jerry is not fond of men?  Well I come out of the barn to see DH with his arms wrapped around Jerry's neck and Jerry doing his best to try to wrap his front legs around DH's waist!!!  Before I could get to them I thought for sure that Jerry would have DH on the ground stomping him to bits.    They managed to overcome their issues and get through the gate before I got there with the halter and rope.  Crazy man - crazy llama!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> I forgot to tell you guys about Jerry (llama).  While we were working this afternoon we left the gate that separates the field from the backyard shut but not latched.  Well we turn around and Jerry is in the backyard...which has waaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy better grass by the way.  So I went into the backyard and tried to coax him back...he was not having it - the grass there was good.  Uh uh no way was he going back to that field.  So while I went to get the halter and rope DH thought he'd just manhandle him back.  Uh, do you remember me telling you that Jerry is not fond of men?  Well I come out of the barn to see DH with his arms wrapped around Jerry's neck and Jerry doing his best to try to wrap his front legs around DH's waist!!!  Before I could get to them I thought for sure that Jerry would have DH on the ground stomping him to bits.    They managed to overcome their issues and get through the gate before I got there with the halter and rope.  Crazy man - crazy llama!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Men! LOL Glad your hubby is alright, and that Jerry is too!


----------



## Roll farms

My big male llama, Frosty, was 'rehomed' w/ us b/c he killed another male llama at the big llama farm where he came from.  
Some just can't get along and the breeder didn't want to lose any more to a 'proven' killer.  (He warned me not to get other males / keep them w/ Frosty).

He was very, very matted and his feet needed a trim when we got him home (early Spring).  W/ the "killer" reputation, and everything I'd read about llamas hating to have their feet messed with, we decided to have the vet sedate him for a foot trim, and DH and I would do a barrel cut while he was still out.

Easy, peasy, right?

HAHAHAHAHHA

Frosty woke up riiiight after Doc Pearson finished his last foot, w/ his head in a big pile of MALE LLAMA wool (his own, but who cares, he smelled male and went crazy).  It's like someone flipped a switch, he went from groggy to MAD in 2.5 seconds.  Hopped up and started pacing snarling, slobbering, and 'growling', looking for the male who DARED enter his territory.  I imagine he was quite stoned from the sedative.  

The germaine part of the story is.....I WAS ON HIS BACK THE WHOLE TIME.  When we saw he was waking up, I sort of squatted down thinking I'd "hold" him while we finished his trim.  HAHAHAHA.

My dh and the vet sort of ran off away from him when he went crazy so there I am, riding bareback on a mad llama I'd only known for a week.

"Uh..Guys...wanna help me out....GUYS....GUYS, HELP!!!"

I miss old Frosty, we had good times.  Maybe I'll do a journal entry about him soon.


----------



## redtailgal

ohhhhh, the visual from that story! (both of them)


----------



## autumnprairie

my goats and all my animals look at my DH and tell, you aren't my boss and I don't have too! The reason I do all the outside animal chores.


----------



## Ms. Research

Wishing your mother a speedy recovery.  

Hoping to hear news soon that Daisy gave you  healthy does.

K


----------



## MenagerieMama

Roll farms said:
			
		

> My big male llama, Frosty, was 'rehomed' w/ us b/c he killed another male llama at the big llama farm where he came from.
> Some just can't get along and the breeder didn't want to lose any more to a 'proven' killer.  (He warned me not to get other males / keep them w/ Frosty).
> 
> He was very, very matted and his feet needed a trim when we got him home (early Spring).  W/ the "killer" reputation, and everything I'd read about llamas hating to have their feet messed with, we decided to have the vet sedate him for a foot trim, and DH and I would do a barrel cut while he was still out.
> 
> Easy, peasy, right?
> 
> HAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> Frosty woke up riiiight after Doc Pearson finished his last foot, w/ his head in a big pile of MALE LLAMA wool (his own, but who cares, he smelled male and went crazy).  It's like someone flipped a switch, he went from groggy to MAD in 2.5 seconds.  Hopped up and started pacing snarling, slobbering, and 'growling', looking for the male who DARED enter his territory.  I imagine he was quite stoned from the sedative.
> 
> The germaine part of the story is.....I WAS ON HIS BACK THE WHOLE TIME.  When we saw he was waking up, I sort of squatted down thinking I'd "hold" him while we finished his trim.  HAHAHAHA.
> 
> My dh and the vet sort of ran off away from him when he went crazy so there I am, riding bareback on a mad llama I'd only known for a week.
> 
> "Uh..Guys...wanna help me out....GUYS....GUYS, HELP!!!"
> 
> I miss old Frosty, we had good times.  Maybe I'll do a journal entry about him soon.


That is GREAT!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

MenagerieMama said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My big male llama, Frosty, was 'rehomed' w/ us b/c he killed another male llama at the big llama farm where he came from.
> Some just can't get along and the breeder didn't want to lose any more to a 'proven' killer.  (He warned me not to get other males / keep them w/ Frosty).
> 
> He was very, very matted and his feet needed a trim when we got him home (early Spring).  W/ the "killer" reputation, and everything I'd read about llamas hating to have their feet messed with, we decided to have the vet sedate him for a foot trim, and DH and I would do a barrel cut while he was still out.
> 
> Easy, peasy, right?
> 
> HAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> Frosty woke up riiiight after Doc Pearson finished his last foot, w/ his head in a big pile of MALE LLAMA wool (his own, but who cares, he smelled male and went crazy).  It's like someone flipped a switch, he went from groggy to MAD in 2.5 seconds.  Hopped up and started pacing snarling, slobbering, and 'growling', looking for the male who DARED enter his territory.  I imagine he was quite stoned from the sedative.
> 
> The germaine part of the story is.....I WAS ON HIS BACK THE WHOLE TIME.  When we saw he was waking up, I sort of squatted down thinking I'd "hold" him while we finished his trim.  HAHAHAHA.
> 
> My dh and the vet sort of ran off away from him when he went crazy so there I am, riding bareback on a mad llama I'd only known for a week.
> 
> "Uh..Guys...wanna help me out....GUYS....GUYS, HELP!!!"
> That is GREAT!
> I miss old Frosty, we had good times.  Maybe I'll do a journal entry about him soon.
Click to expand...

That just .. O.k. guys are you all out to make me want a lama  ?? All I see on here is stories and now I just can't help it , I WANT ONE !!  If only just a few more acres popped up !!


----------



## elevan

Mom's surgery went well.  The doctor discussed it with me afterwards and showed me pictures.  She had 2 polyps in her uterus that had to be removed...in the pictures they reminded me of a hard boiled egg with blood vessels.  Doc said that they don't look like any cancerous items that he's ever seen so they should be benign but we'll have to wait for the pathology report to be sure.  But it looks pretty good  


Chickens are all still doing good.  Daisy is still holding out on us.

It's a good day so far  

Gotta call my hay guy tonight to have my hay delivered.  The weather is turning and it's now time to get some hay in the barn.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Glad that your mom is doing well & everything looks benign.  Can't wait for some kidding news but glad your girl is holding out for you to get home


----------



## autumnprairie

glad to hear the surgery went well,  all the good days


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I am very happy to hear that your mom's sugery turned out well. 

I can't wait for those twin doelings!


----------



## 77Herford

Glad to hear things went well.


----------



## Roll farms

YAY for OK mama.

Double YAY for good day.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Any more news on Daisy? I am hoping that you are offline because you are out in the goat barn hugging Daisy's newborn twin doelings right now.


----------



## redtailgal

I simply cannot wait to hear the wonderful news about baby goats!!!!


----------



## elevan

No baby goats yet.  Though while I was offline there was some excitement...though I'm not a bit happy about it.  My time was being spent with emergency medical personnel bringing me out of mild hypothermia.

What happened? is what I know you're asking right now.  I'll start by saying right now I HATE mud and I HATE ducks and I don't know which that I hate worse at the moment.

DH asked for my help catching the ducks because they refused to go into the coop and were positioned on the pond (about a 1/4 acre pond).  I threw on my boots and coat and grabbed 2 nets and went to the field.  It was drizzling rain and cold...around 20*.

When I got to the pond the ducks were right at the edge of the shallower end of the pond.  I swung the net for the drake and slipped in the mud, sliding down into the pond up to my chest.  What the heck...I was wet so I took a couple more tries for the ducks.  I was in the water less that 2 minutes when I decided it was a really bad idea to keep it up.  I drug myself out of the pond and trudged to the house...it took about 5 minutes to get to the house as my muscles in my legs began to seize up.  I sat on my deck and tried to pull off my boots to find that they were vacuum sealed to my feet by the water.  DH had to pry them off of me.  Into the house to get out of the freezing wet clothes and straight into a hot shower.

But I made a mistake...I warmed my body too quickly.  It sent my internal temperature into a tailspin of ups and downs.  I collapsed and DH called 9-1-1.  By the time they arrived I was freezing again.  They wrapped heating pads around my legs and put heat packs under my armpits and wrapped me in blankets.

My muscles slowly began to relax and my temp started to normalize.  I'm still slightly below normal at 98* but no longer are my muscles rock hard and painful and no longer am I shivering.  But I feel pretty darn rotten.

If those ducks get eaten by a predator tonight it's their own fault.  Still don't know which I hate worse right now...the ducks or the mud.


----------



## redtailgal

sigh.

What a week you have had.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Oh wow! That is not was I was expecting when I saw you were offline.    I am so very sorry to hear what happened! At least you are alright, Em! But man! What a tough few weeks you have had!    Hugs to you Emily!


----------



## elevan

Really not sure what else could possibly happen.  Didn't see this one coming did you?  I sure as heck didn't.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Really not sure what else could possibly happen.  Didn't see this one coming did you?  I sure as heck didn't.


Oh Emily! I feel so bad for you right now! At least you are okay! Now stay safe Em! And I mean it this time!


----------



## autumnprairie

I blame the mud in all that,  I am really glad you are ok. Say the goat prayer  that she will not kid tonight so you can completely recover from this or you will be up all night in the barn.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I blame the mud in all that,  I am really glad you are ok. Say the goat prayer  that she will not kid tonight so you can completely recover from this or you will be up all night in the barn.


Ohh .. mud .. cold water .. stubborn ducks . I hope you feel better soon .. Then , roast duck , and you'll be happy !


----------



## autumnprairie

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame the mud in all that,  I am really glad you are ok. Say the goat prayer  that she will not kid tonight so you can completely recover from this or you will be up all night in the barn.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh .. mud .. cold water .. stubborn ducks . I hope you feel better soon .. Then , roast duck , and you'll be happy !
Click to expand...

roast duck = yummy


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

DH has a recipe for duck in the crock pot. Sometime you have to make your own Karma. 

I'm surprised your Doe didn't take the opportunity to kid last night while you were playing in the mud. She must not have read the entire "doe code".

I'm so sorry for the past few weeks. I'll bet you are ready for November to be over. I know just once in a while it would be nice to have a "boring" day wouldn't it? No surprises, no emergencies, no mud. Here's hoping that December brings you quiet, peaceful, serenity.


----------



## Roll farms

I think from now on the ducks would be on their own.  Nothing's going out on that water to get 'em anyway.

Hope you're warm now.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Get better soon! AND Stay warm! The creepy thing is, when I read that post, a transformer blew... Weird...


----------



## jodief100

I hope you are feeling better.  Hypothermia is horrible.  Makes you so miserable.

Good luck with Daisy!  I saw the radar last night it looked like you were going to get hit with some snow.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

How are you feeling this morning?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> How are you feeling this morning?


I would like an update on our sweet ELeVan !! You've been through a lot this week and we are praying for you !!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame the mud in all that,  I am really glad you are ok. Say the goat prayer  that she will not kid tonight so you can completely recover from this or you will be up all night in the barn.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh .. mud .. cold water .. stubborn ducks . I hope you feel better soon .. Then , roast duck , and you'll be happy !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> roast duck = yummy http://www.pic4ever.com/images/91.gif
Click to expand...

agree !!


----------



## elevan

Thank you everyone.  This morning I am still slightly below normal temperature wise.  I feel like I've run a 5k marathon...I'm so sore and tired.

The ducks survived the night.  DH says that they acted upset and cold this morning.  Well that's just tough buggers for them.  I won't be making any special effort to corral them anymore.  They're my mom's ducks and she's been worried about whatever got the quail getting them.  Well they can fend for themselves from now on if they don't come to the coop when called.

Daisy is still holding out.  She was with Ranger for a week in July so she could hold out until 12/12.

Jodie - We did get a dusting of snow last night.  Nothing much.  Our temps outside right now feel like 20*, so I really hope the mud freezes and solidifies.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I hope you feel better soon! You are in my thoughts and prayers.  Feel better. And stay safe.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> I hope you feel better soon! You are in my thoughts and prayers.  Feel better. And stay safe.


Me too ...


----------



## autumnprairie

Tell Dh you feel like you ran a 5k then ask for a massage, benefits it increases blood flow to your extremities and massages are wonderful and relaxing it will help you recover faster. from  your friend who is a massage therapist and this is what I recomend


----------



## elevan

I'm still below normal temp and feeling chilled.  Who would have thought that such a short time in the water would cause such an effect?

I figure y'all are gonna want constant updates on Daisy...right?  Well she's still holding out.  Anyone remember Daisy's last kidding?    At least this time I know the time frame we're looking at.

Had to call the dog warden on Rufus again.  Talked to the warden herself today and guess what?  She's not gotten around to talking to Rufus' owners yet.  Gah!  "Promised" me that she'd be out today.  I'm not gonna hold my breath   






			
				autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Tell Dh you feel like you ran a 5k then ask for a massage, benefits it increases blood flow to your extremities and massages are wonderful and relaxing it will help you recover faster. from  your friend who is a massage therapist and this is what I recomend


  Thanks!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

At my place ducks and guineas are always on their own.  They do not like to stay in the safe areas and refuse to be caught.  So, they are on their own.  I refuse to look like a fool chasing them all over the place to get them back in only to find them on the wrong side again an hour later.

Hope you feel better soon and your goat delivery with ease.


----------



## elevan

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> At my place ducks and guineas are always on their own.  They do not like to stay in the safe areas and refuse to be caught.  So, they are on their own.  I refuse to look like a fool chasing them all over the place to get them back in only to find them on the wrong side again an hour later.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon and your goat delivery with ease.


Thanks Ed.  From now on the ducks are definitely on their own!  My guineas are very good now about going in the coop...they're the first ones in actually.




We're considering getting geese next Spring...does anyone know about them?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

elevan said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At my place ducks and guineas are always on their own.  They do not like to stay in the safe areas and refuse to be caught.  So, they are on their own.  I refuse to look like a fool chasing them all over the place to get them back in only to find them on the wrong side again an hour later.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon and your goat delivery with ease.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ed.  From now on the ducks are definitely on their own!  My guineas are very good now about going in the coop...they're the first ones in actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're considering getting geese next Spring...does anyone know about them?
Click to expand...

I don't own geese, but I've researched them. It seems like they can be bonded to people if bought when goslings. They can also sometimes protect your chicken/ any other flock if raised with them.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I also have geese.  They stay in the fields (don't fly out).  Mine are very friendly and make you aware when anyone is near that they do not know.


----------



## elevan

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> I also have geese.  They stay in the fields (don't fly out).  Mine are very friendly and make you aware when anyone is near that they do not know.


Do you coop them?  And if you do...do they go in on their own?


----------



## elevan

One of the chickens didn't come to the coop tonight    If she's not out and about in the morning I'll have to scour the field for her.  I hate the thought of possibly having lost another one to this illness or to a predator.

Oh, and the stupid ducks went straight into the coop tonight!  Yep, I hate those ducks.  If they weren't my mom's "pets" then they would be in the freezer.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> One of the chickens didn't come to the coop tonight    If she's not out and about in the morning I'll have to scour the field for her.  I hate the thought of possibly having lost another one to this illness or to a predator.
> 
> Oh, and the stupid ducks went straight into the coop tonight!  Yep, I hate those ducks.  If they weren't my mom's "pets" then they would be in the freezer.


I hate to hear about your chicken I hope it is ok. 

not funny but your chickens needed to read RTG journal


----------



## elevan

Ok guys this is gonna sound really weird but it's intended for one possible reader of this journal...




Hi there Eddie.  You put me into the doghouse cause you're reading this    You kind of slipped up when you mentioned Jerry and you either got it from here or FB cause she said she never mentioned him...but since you asked if she was sure she was ok and you also asked how I was then I'm betting you read it here      I'm pretty internet savvy so I know how easy it is to find information on here.  Good for you for doing your homework I suppose...as long as you make her happy and don't hurt her.  Looking forward to meeting you.  Stay safe and travel safe.


----------



## autumnprairie

I hope he gets your message


----------



## redtailgal

Hiya Eddie! Welcome to Elevan's journal!  She is a TRIP! Gotta love her!  

Wait! I know, let me introduce you to my father-in-law........

FIL, this is Eddie.  Eddie, this is my Father in law.

I'd bet that the two of you are going to have a very quiet conversation!.


----------



## elevan

I found our missing hen this morning.  Dead.  Obviously since last night, so I'll count the loss as part of November.  Problem is that I can't tell if she was killed or if she died of this illness and then was scavenged.  From the looks of her I'm gonna guess that she was scavenged.  Her one side was completely ate off (skin...feathers next to the body) and all internal organs were ate except for the liver, intestines and brain.  Her eye on that side was also missing.  I'll know for sure when I do a head count tonight but I think it was our turken hen.  If so then DH is gonna be disappointed because he really liked her (I wasn't a fan).  It's a sad loss but since it wasn't one of my "pets" then I'm not crying over it.


On a good news front - Daisy is getting super close.  Her ligs are gone (at least I can't feel them) and her rump is raised / hunched up, udder is full and vulva is opening. I still don't think it will be today (based on past experience) but it will be this week I'm pretty sure of that.  So keep those fingers crossed - PINK - PINK - PINK I'll keep you posted on her.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Thinking pink for you!!   Sorry about your hen.


----------



## redtailgal

Yes, definately counts as a November issue.

But no worries, today is December, and everything is gonna be great this month.


Yup.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I am very sorry that you lost another hen. 


I am so excited for you! Fingers crossed you get  doelings


----------



## autumnprairie

sorry about your hen 

I agree with RTG December will be great  thinking pink for you too

so tell everyone of your animals that today starts your 24 hours of PEACE


----------



## Roll farms

Pinkety-pink-pink-pink 

PINK

*super duper hocus pocus hand motions*

PINK I SAY!

I have spoken.

*nods head*


----------



## redtailgal

Rolls.......You are a nut.  Thats probably why I like you.

Em, please check your messages......I gotta go soon.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

December is going to be a GREAT month for everyone!! I mean, honestly, it HAS TO BE!

Here's hoping it was the turken... I don't like them either. My appologies to your DH 

Come on DAISY!!!!!   Bring on 2-3 *DOELINGS**!!!!!*  My guess is that she will kid on the 3rd!!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

How are you feeling? And how is daisy doing? I think we need an update!


----------



## that's*satyrical

I'm just gonna think blue because we all know with doe code they try to do the exact opposite of what you want


----------



## elevan

It was one of our Golden Buff girls.  :/

Daisy is still pregnant...the 3rd sounds like a good guess LWF.

I'm feeling fine but worried about a friend tonight...my thoughts are with them right now.


I learned today that Jerry does indeed know how to spit.  T-Bone made him mad and Jerry let him have it right in the face...looked like chewing tobacco and stunk!  T-Bone looked at me as if to ask "What did I do?"  I just said "Don't expect a cheek scratch from me now!"


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I am sorry it ended up being a golden buff hen.  At least your husband didnt lose another favorite.

I am still so excited for daisy. I check your journal at least 3 times a day looking for an update. I think she will have them tomorrow sometime.  But remember, that is just a guess from somebody who has no experience.


----------



## elevan

Her ligs were non existent tonight and she was talking to her belly.  It's starting to get really exciting


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Uh-oh...    should I change my guess date?!?!?  Has she started pawwing? or walking in circles?


----------



## elevan

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Uh-oh...    should I change my guess date?!?!?  Has she started pawwing? or walking in circles?


Nah, she's not nesting and she's not trying to work the kids into position yet.  She usually spends a good deal of time putting her front legs onto something and working them into position prior to kidding....of course she could surprise us.


I'm really looking forward to seeing what kind of color we get from Ranger's (ND) first kids.


----------



## redtailgal

I cant stand it much longer, Em.

Give her a little squeeze..........


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I cant stand it much longer, Em.
> 
> Give her a little squeeze..........





I tried to earlier and she gave me a kick and tried to bite me!


----------



## autumnprairie

come on Daisy all doelings 
Soryy to hear it was one of your Buffs


----------



## Livinwright Farm

elevan said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant stand it much longer, Em.
> 
> Give her a little squeeze..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to earlier and she gave me a kick and tried to bite me!
Click to expand...

You would probably do the same to someone trying to squeeze your babies out of you...


----------



## Roll farms

Our llamas used to get mad at eachother at feeding time and spit, not ALL the time, but often enough that I learned to duck when I heard them sucking up the juice to spit.

Sounds like buckshot when feed hits a metal barn wall.  

Come on Daisy....


----------



## elevan

No kids yet.  No change in signs either.  Daisy has been around the block plenty of times and she KNOWS the Doe Code and will not be letting her species down


----------



## 77Herford

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant stand it much longer, Em.
> 
> Give her a little squeeze..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to earlier and she gave me a kick and tried to bite me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would probably do the same to someone trying to squeeze your babies out of you...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Still no kids?  Come on Daisy! We are all routing for ya!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Good luck with her. Do you think if you let her see you kick back with a cup of coffee and a book she'll kick it into gear or is she wise to the ways of bluffing humans.


----------



## elevan

~*~*~*~Name the Kid Challenge!~*~*~*~

Pick the hour and date of Daisy's kidding and I'll let you name a kid if you're right! You do not need to pick the exact minute just the date and the hour.
Go to our farm's FB page and enter your choice as a comment there.  Only submissions on the farm's FB page as a comment to the challenge on our wall will count!





			
				SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Good luck with her. Do you think if you let her see you kick back with a cup of coffee and a book she'll kick it into gear or is she wise to the ways of bluffing humans.


I've got to go out to Lowes and TSC in a bit...I'm hoping that she takes the hint and I come back to gorgeous babies


----------



## marlowmanor

I put in my guess. If I'm right it will be the time frame Logan was born, 5 years ago!


----------



## MenagerieMama

elevan said:
			
		

> ~*~*~*~Name the Kid Challenge!~*~*~*~
> 
> Pick the hour and date of Daisy's kidding and I'll let you name a kid if you're right! You do not need to pick the exact minute just the date and the hour.
> Go to our farm's FB page and enter your choice as a comment there.  Only submissions on the farm's FB page as a comment to the challenge on our wall will count!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with her. Do you think if you let her see you kick back with a cup of coffee and a book she'll kick it into gear or is she wise to the ways of bluffing humans.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to go out to Lowes and TSC in a bit...I'm hoping that she takes the hint and I come back to gorgeous babies
Click to expand...

That's funny...I just posted Name that Goat contest on my fb page.   I've named so many animals...the well has run dry!


C'mon Daisy!  We want to see your kids!


----------



## redtailgal

I put in my guess and if I win...............the name will be........SNOT!!!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I put in my guess and if I win...............the name will be........SNOT!!!!


----------



## elevan

Babies are here!!!!   

Born at approximately 3pm.  I had just got back from Lowes and TSC and went to the barn and what do I hear but some soft little meh mehs.  So I ran through the mud and entered to find 2 beautiful kids.  One boy and one girl.  The boy will be for sale once weaned.  The girl DH has already named precious  

Pics in a bit!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

PICS goodie !! I just love kids !!


----------



## elevan

The girl is black and the boy is white.  They both have wattles! They're about 2 hours old here.  The boy was born first and the girl was born right as I was walking in the barn.  (Better pics for you tomorrow I promise!)


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

If you're searching for a boy name  and no one won the contest, I suggest the names Fulton, and Bailey


----------



## Queen Mum

Aw,  SO CUTE!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

BABIES !! The best thing for a sick person .. ME .


----------



## that's*satyrical

Adorable!! But I must complain & say all those photography lessons & we get blurry pics?? I expect clearer ones by tomorrow sometime once you've had time to catch your breath... LOL


----------



## marlowmanor

The girl looks like the buck that was born at my daddy's farm that my DH fell in love with. That buck, I love . Makes me almost wish we lived closer.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Congrats!!


----------



## elevan

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Adorable!! But I must complain & say all those photography lessons & we get blurry pics?? I expect clearer ones by tomorrow sometime once you've had time to catch your breath... LOL


  I know the pics are awful!  But it was dark and all that I had for light was my headlamp and the flash.  Plus the little buggers don't want to hold still!  I promise good pics tomorrow during the day!


----------



## MenagerieMama

elevan said:
			
		

> The girl is black and the boy is white.  They both have wattles! They're about 2 hours old here.  The boy was born first and the girl was born right as I was walking in the barn.  (Better pics for you tomorrow I promise!)
> 
> http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums...naker Farm Critters/Daisy Babies/af4d2fa0.jpg
> http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums...naker Farm Critters/Daisy Babies/2d242dbb.jpg
> http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums...naker Farm Critters/Daisy Babies/c4eae148.jpg
> http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums...naker Farm Critters/Daisy Babies/ad05863e.jpg
> http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums...naker Farm Critters/Daisy Babies/f396a33a.jpg
> http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums...naker Farm Critters/Daisy Babies/7a824240.jpg
> http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums...naker Farm Critters/Daisy Babies/160ad6f9.jpg
> http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums...naker Farm Critters/Daisy Babies/8c8d0cab.jpg


Oh man are they cute!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## elevan

Ok, DH managed to take some from his camera phone while I was dealing with something just before dark.  So these are much better pics:


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats, they're cute!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

They are ADORABLE! How much do they weigh? Isn't that what daisy had last time (a girl and a boy)?


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> They are ADORABLE! How much do they weigh? Isn't that what daisy had last time (a girl and a boy)?


Yeah, she had the same combo last time too.  I'll get a weight on them in the morning...lots of other stuff going on this afternoon and evening and I just didn't get that done.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

So did anyone win the contest or do you need name suggestion(s)? I've got some


----------



## elevan

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> So did anyone win the contest or do you need name suggestion(s)? I've got some


Roll tried to cheat   


DH insisted on naming the girl Precious.  He's in love  

Not sure if we'll name the boy since he'll be sold when weaned.  But if you want to suggest names for him then fire away.  
He's white with a face mask and a brown spot between his shoulder blades.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Congrats!  They are adorable


----------



## RPC

Congrats on the new kids.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

elevan said:
			
		

> Dreaming Of Goats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did anyone win the contest or do you need name suggestion(s)? I've got some
> 
> 
> 
> Roll tried to cheat
> 
> 
> DH insisted on naming the girl Precious.  He's in love
> 
> Not sure if we'll name the boy since he'll be sold when weaned.  But if you want to suggest names for him then fire away.
> He's white with a face mask and a brown spot between his shoulder blades.
Click to expand...

I saw LOL!

And i believe i posted the names on facebook for the boy, either Fulton, or Bailey, or I like quite a few native american names. http://www.bronsonbattlecreek.com/services/birthcenter/nativeambabynames.shtml


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Dreaming Of Goats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did anyone win the contest or do you need name suggestion(s)? I've got some
> 
> 
> 
> Roll tried to cheat
> 
> 
> DH insisted on naming the girl Precious.  He's in love
> 
> Not sure if we'll name the boy since he'll be sold when weaned.  But if you want to suggest names for him then fire away.
> He's white with a face mask and a brown spot between his shoulder blades.
Click to expand...

Your hubby is a bigger softy than me, lol, Precious.  What is Man Kind to do.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

AWWW!!!!    !!!!!!  *CONGRAT**ULATIONS**!!!!!!*

Man! I had to be 1 day off in my prediction!!


----------



## redtailgal

I dont know Em.  Those kids are awful blurry.

I'd be glad to take them off your hands, it would look bad for you to have blurry kids running around in your fine herd..........


----------



## Queen Mum

Erase, erase, wrong thread.  I think Clearwater  would be good.  Since he's blurry and needs to go to a new home anyway to clear up the confusion.


----------



## Queen Mum

But I still like Cayenne Pepper as the best name.  Sort of Warm and Fuzzy...


----------



## autumnprairie

they are beautiful and I am so jealous, still working on DH for my dairy goat for Christmas.
any bets that I wil get my present?


----------



## Roll farms

I was only joking, not REALLY trying to cheat.  I knew you'd know I'd seen the time already.

Just in case anyone thinks I was REALLY trying to cheat.

I wasn't.  

Dang, first you win the kidding race, and now my reputation is being besmirched.

I don't like goats or you guys anymore.

I'ma go eat worms.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I was only joking, not REALLY trying to cheat.  I knew you'd know I'd seen the time already.
> 
> Just in case anyone thinks I was REALLY trying to cheat.
> 
> I wasn't.
> 
> Dang, first you win the kidding race, and now my reputation is being besmirched.
> 
> I don't like goats or you guys anymore.
> 
> I'ma go eat worms.


Roll's don't go.  We still love and respect you.  And if you are going to eat something, at least eat Ice Cream or Cookies.


----------



## Queen Mum

Or gummy worms... and chocolate ice cream.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> I am sorry it ended up being a golden buff hen.  At least your husband didnt lose another favorite.
> 
> I am still so excited for daisy. I check your journal at least 3 times a day looking for an update. I think she will have them tomorrow sometime.  But remember, that is just a guess from somebody who has no experience.


What did I tell you Em! I said that they would be born on 12/2!


----------



## redtailgal

You dont have to like us Rolls.  We can like you anyway!!!!


----------



## elevan

Rolls - you are so funny!  
"Nobody likes me.  Everybody hates me.  I'm gonna eat some worms.  Big ones, skinny ones, little bity fat ones.  I'm gonna eat some worms.  And they're gonna wiggle and squirm!"  



Oh 77 - DH has a certain affection for the blk or gray agouti does.  Unfortunately we've lost 2 of his girls.  So this is bittersweet for him after losing Elsie last month.




More pics coming soon....uploading now but gonna take awhile.  And they are good pics  

Precious was bouncing all over the place this morning.  And Little Boy (not a name but a description) was snoozing but I woke him up so I could cuddle and take pics.


----------



## autumnprairie

pics, I love pics 
I will patiently wait


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I cannot wait to see pictures!     I will be waiting!


----------



## elevan

Ugh!  You might need more popcorn...cause it looks like you'll be waiting awhile.  The uploader on Photobucket crashed...FB isn't letting me upload pics and I can't upload them here either.  There must be something going on with my computer  :/  Gotta find it and fix it and then I'll try to get the picks uploaded.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Not sure if we'll name the boy since he'll be sold when weaned.  But if you want to suggest names for him then fire away.
> He's white with a face mask and a brown spot between his shoulder blades.


A few names for the boy (if you decide to name him):
Rocky
Oreo
Billy 
Buddy
Dakota
Hoover
Scooter
Squirt
Boots

Just some ideas.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Ugh!  You might need more popcorn...cause it looks like you'll be waiting awhile.  The uploader on Photobucket crashed...FB isn't letting me upload pics and I can't upload them here either.  There must be something going on with my computer  :/  Gotta find it and fix it and then I'll try to get the picks uploaded.


I always upload them directly from my computer to BYH. I do not use a photo sharing site. But take your time.

Meanwhile I will go make more popcorn. Anybody want some?


----------



## Queen Mum

How do you upload them directly to the BYH forum?  Link?


----------



## that's*satyrical

It's the uploads button in the blue ribbon on top of the page.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> How do you upload them directly to the BYH forum?  Link?


http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=97


----------



## Queen Mum

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> It's the uploads button in the blue ribbon on top of the page.


Thanks!


----------



## elevan

I had a plug in fail on FF.  I reinstalled and restarted my computer.  Gonna try again.

Couldn't even use the uploader here on BYH...all my options to upload failed no matter how I tried to upload.

Cross your fingers.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Oh great. Now even the computer is in on "doe code". lol  

queen mum you are welcome.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> I had a plug in fail on FF.  I reinstalled and restarted my computer.  Gonna try again.
> 
> Couldn't even use the uploader here on BYH...all my options to upload failed no matter how I tried to upload.
> 
> Cross your fingers.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## elevan

Switching browsers.  I'm able to upload using Chrome.  Pics in a bit


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Switching browsers.  I'm able to upload using Chrome.  Pics in a bit


----------



## elevan

Ok, these will whet your whistles and you'll find the rest on our farm page on Facebook (just follow the link in my signature).


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Awww! They are adorable!


----------



## redtailgal

somebody get a bucket!!!    and a mop............


----------



## autumnprairie

they are so cute


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> You dont have to like us Rolls.  We can like you anyway!!!!


Yeah, Rolls I have to put up with them everyday.  They are like Pine sap once it gets on you, its almost impossible to get off.


----------



## Mamaboid

BABIES!!!  OMG they are so sweet.  I still have at least til Christmas day to go here, cannot wait.


----------



## marlowmanor

I still LOVE that boy!  If I was closer to you I would be tempted to beg DH for him!  Where did the black come in? Ranger is brown too isn't he.  Love that they are pygerians too! I think I recall you saying Ranger is the dad and he is a ND. I guess Precious will be your first adventure with a pygerian doe so you can see what kind of milk production and all can go along with them.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Hey Emily, you think that person that posted to the BST last month might still be interested?? They _were_ looking for goats in Ohio...

ETA: Guess they aren't... I no longer see their thread. 


Side question: Why is it that it is almost always the males that are born that beautiful coloration?!


----------



## Roll farms

Pygmy babies always look like little devils to me, esp. when they have 'eyebrows'.....CUTE!

(the worms didn't taste good....)


----------



## elevan

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I still LOVE that boy!  If I was closer to you I would be tempted to beg DH for him!  Where did the black come in? Ranger is brown too isn't he.  Love that they are pygerians too! I think I recall you saying Ranger is the dad and he is a ND. I guess Precious will be your first adventure with a pygerian doe so you can see what kind of milk production and all can go along with them.


Yes, these would be F1 Pygerians.  Daisy is pureblood Pygmy and Ranger is pureblood Nigerian Dwarf.

The future plan will be to breed Precious later to Snickers (who is also F1) to create our first F2 and hope that the breeding produces doelings.  Listen to me...she's not even 48 hours old and I'm arranging breeding plans for her! 

This is Ranger (at a younger age):








			
				Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Side question: Why is it that it is almost always the males that are born that beautiful coloration?!


IDK...  :/   Probably for the same reason that when tragedy strikes it's always the does...to make humans crazy  

We're quite happy with the agouti in this case for the doeling.


----------



## Ms. Research

No wonder your DH fell madly in love with Daisy's little girl.  Her name definitely fits.   And "little boy", well you will definitely find someone to take him off your hands.  

They are both adorable.   So happy for your little farm and wishing those future plans (seriously already EleVan lol) brings more adorable babies like these.

K


----------



## elevan

Well the chicken illness is not over.  

Found the turken hen dead in the coop this morning.  DH is gonna be upset about that one.  I'm just sad to lose another one when I though that we had gotten past it.  But then it hasn't been a full 2 weeks.  The turken hen didn't exhibit exactly the same symptoms that the other two did though  :/  The only clue that something might be going on with her was that she slept on the floor last night instead of roosting...but then several of the hens have done that on occasion so we thought nothing of it.


On other news - the goat twins are still doing great.  Cute as buttons.


----------



## Ms. Research

Dang! So sorry you lost another chicken. 

Glad to hear Precious and "Little Boy" are doing well.  

K


----------



## autumnprairie

sorry to hear about the chickens


----------



## marlowmanor

Elevan you aren't the only one who thought about the breeding plans already for Precious! I had been thinking about it last night. I knew Snickers was your pygerian buck, so I figured he would be her date when she got breeding age! 

Ranger doesn't look like I thought he did. He's got some darker hair, but still wondering where the black is coming from.  I know with my daddy's breeding that produced that same coloring the buck was mostly black and the mom was the same coloring as Daisy. Of course both of those kids were black too though, but only the buck in that set of twins got the augoti look.

Sorry to hear about your turken hen (I want a turken or two myself).  Will you be sending her to the lab for a necropsy?


----------



## elevan

Genetics have never been a super strong point for me...but I believe that all pygmies and nigerian dwarfs carry the gene for the agouti (black, gray or brown).  Black I believe is dominate over the other colors.

So why did Precious end up black agouti when neither her dam or her sire were.  Daisy's brother and sire were a black agouti.  Ranger doesn't have any black agouti in recent ancestry.  So it would come from Daisy's sire's side I believe.  But precious is the only black agouti that Daisy has had.  The previous breeder that had her said she always gave twins and that they were always caramel.   :/


----------



## Snowhunter

Congrats on the two beautiful kids Em! They do remind me of the kids born here earlier this year  

Sorry to hear of the illness within your flock. We've had 3 bouts of stuff this year. Its not easy to deal with


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> Genetics have never been a super strong point for me...but I believe that all pygmies and nigerian dwarfs carry the gene for the agouti (black, gray or brown).  Black I believe is dominate over the other colors.
> 
> So why did Precious end up black agouti when neither her dam or her sire were.  Daisy's brother and sire were a black agouti.  Ranger doesn't have any black agouti in recent ancestry.  So it would come from Daisy's sire's side I believe.  But precious is the only black agouti that Daisy has had.  The previous breeder that had her said she always gave twins and that they were always caramel.   :/


Thanks for explaining it. I figured one of them had to have black in their background somewhere!


----------



## elevan

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your turken hen (I want a turken or two myself).  Will you be sending her to the lab for a necropsy?


I don't mean this to offend anyone that likes them but I don't like the looks of the turken breed.  I'd wanted to sell her as soon as we got her but DH wouldn't let me.

As to sending her to the lab.  They gave me very strict protocol to follow should we need to take one in...and they pretty much have to die during the week and during business hours.     I've got to find the bird while it's still warm or before rigor sets in.  I've got to put the bird in a cooler with ice but place something between the bird and the ice so that the bird never touches the ice directly.  And I have to drive straight there...an hour away.

Unfortunately she must have died early in the night because she was already in full rigor.  

This is just so frustrating.  I could open her up myself but I don't know enough about chickens to have a clue.  And I can't run labs myself.  Ugh!  We're gonna strip and sanitize the coop again today (when DH gets home) and continue the medicated water.

I'm hoping that the fact that she didn't exhibit the exact symptoms means that she was stronger than the other 2 but just not strong enough.  If that's the case then I hope that we're far enough past the initial outbreak to have limited our losses to these 3.


----------



## marlowmanor

I know the turkens look a little odd, but I know a breeder in SC that has frizzled turkens and they are so neat looking! If we keep our chickens and DH lets me buy some hatching eggs and get an incubator I am thinking about getting some eggs from her to hatch.


----------



## elevan

I have a neighbor who has a turken rooster who is absolutely gorgeous.  But for some reason this hen just did nothing for me...reminded me too much of a buzzard I think.  :/


----------



## Livinwright Farm

sorry to hear that the troubles didn't end with November


----------



## redtailgal

Em, if you still have the dead hen or one that is starting to act poorly,  check inside her mouth for a yellow cheesy waxy substance.

I'm in a rush, but I'll tell you about it later.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I am sorry to hear about your hen!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> I am sorry to hear about your hen!


Oh EleVan  you are going trough ALOT of tough times ...


----------



## redtailgal

I am wondering if you have some aspergillosis going thru your flock.  It presents with lethargy, and poor appetite.  If exerted the birds will pant for breath.

It is a fungal infection that occurs anytime of the year, but most commonly just after a wet period that was proceeded by a small dry period. (a week or so with no rain, then rain) or in an area that is normaly dry but ends up wet (leaky roof onto a dry barn floor)

On necropsy you will see a yellow (may be very bright or even very pale) waxy or cheesy "snot" possibly in the nares, but you may need to cut open and disect the throat to see it (check inside the crop too).

There is no treatment, but not all birds will die from it.

I am so sorry Em.  It rough to loose them and even more so when you dont know why.



I am glad the twins are doing good, even if I am jealous. lol


----------



## elevan

I wish I'd read your post before I had DH destroy the remains RTG.  :/ 

But these birds did not pant (not at all) and in the case of the turken she ate quite well yesterday....came into the coop at her usual time, she just didn't take the roost.  :/

And we've been wet since last winter...no dry spells here.  Everything is wet and mucky  

If I notice any others acting off then I'll give a look inside their throat.  Actually if I get another acting sick I might take it live to the state lab and have them cull it and necropsy it right away  :/


----------



## redtailgal

I *think* asper needs a dry spell to be a problem.  Im not sure

I hope that you dont have a bird to take to the state lab to cull!


----------



## that's*satyrical

awww no. Hope you get this bird thing figured out soon. So sorry you are having to go through this


----------



## Roll farms

Sorry.


----------



## elevan

All of the chickens are fine this morning.  *whew*


Little Miss Precious has turned in to a jack rabbit.  Jumping all over the place and trying to jump onto her mama's back    Little boy is bouncing too but his sister is beating him up!


----------



## country farm girl

elevan said:
			
		

> All of the chickens are fine this morning.  *whew*
> 
> 
> Little Miss Precious has turned in to a jack rabbit.  Jumping all over the place and trying to jump onto her mama's back    Little boy is bouncing too but his sister is beating him up!


I think you shoud name him elf or elfy, becuese of his ears


----------



## redtailgal

I'm glad that the chickens are doing good.

I miss when my guys were little and "bounced" on a daily basis.  They will still bounce some, but its not often.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Buddy. Like Buddy the elf in the Will Farrell movie.


----------



## elevan

He's not gonna get a name.  We've decided that if he doesn't find a pet home that he'll grow out and go to the freezer.

Went out to the pharmacy and the store a little while ago.  I was pleasantly surprised that I was able to save about 33% off my prescription by using my AAA discount card.
I went to Kroger and again was surprised to find a good selection of lamb available in the meat counter.  I decided to pick up some ground lamb and give lamb another try.  I'm gonna make chili with it tomorrow night....cause if something tastes bad in chili then I'm never gonna like it  

What is up with all of this rain!    The ground is already saturated and so the ponds, creeks and more are overflowing...water is standing on the roads.  We need a freeze and we need some snow.  We just had a flood warning issued for our area...yeah, big surprise there.

Driving home we got behind a funeral procession.  I was surprised by the amount of people coming the other direction that didn't even slow down.  It seems to me that the lack of respect shown by those drivers was so poignant.  It really mad me mad and it wasn't even my loved one that they were disrespecting.  I posted about it on FB and my phone is still going "dong" every few minutes as someone else "likes" the post.  It such a shame that in so many ways the society that we live in is losing it's common decency and refuses to show respect in such a simple way.  Are you really in such a hurry that you can't pull over for 30 seconds until the procession passes?  Or is it that you weren't taught this simple act of courtesy?

I also got a call from an old friend who had moved away to Arizona and has just moved back to Ohio.  Huge weather shock for him!    He's such a riot.  I met him in my previous work life.  And I have a feeling that he's gonna ask me to do some freelance work for him.  I've always been pretty good at reading him and knew he'd be moving back long before he made the decision.

Our hay guy will be delivering our winter supply on Wednesday.  I really don't like unloading the hay but it has to be done.


----------



## elevan

*Sigh of relief*  Chickens are still all ok.

I no longer have 2 baby goats - I have 2 little jack rabbits.  They've found their springs people!!!  

Everyone is getting upset with me because there's no hay...tomorrow critters tomorrow!  Geesh!

That rain yesterday was awful!  Boys are on a 2 hour delay for school today because of high water.  15 more minutes and I can get them on the bus!  Whoohoo!  They're driving me crazy and they want to get outta here.  The barn is a mess.  My fields and yards are full of water.  It's just a mess right now.  We're supposed to get snow later (just a little) we need the freeze to get rid of this muck!


----------



## redtailgal

oh Yuck!  I  knew you had had some rain, but I didnt know it was that bad!  

We are soggy right now too, but I just dont have room to complain.

lol, jackrabbits.  Does it not warm your very soul to watch babies play?


----------



## elevan

Yeah, you thought Roll's pics were bad and she was embarrassed to post them.  

Baby goats playing are chicken soup for the goat owner's soul.


----------



## redtailgal

I thought Roll's pics were bad? Huh?  

I cant wait to have my own chicken soup, lol.


----------



## redtailgal

I asked Rolls and I'd like to ask you too

Do you separate your does from the others when they kid?


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I asked Rolls and I'd like to ask you too
> 
> Do you separate your does from the others when they kid?


I do.  But my reason is mainly because I dam raise.  The doe and her kids get to hang out in a "hotel" room for 2 weeks while we get prime interaction time with mama and babies.  That's how I make my dam raised kids friendly.  

I'd prefer not to bottle feed and don't feel it's necessary to create friendly kids.  In fact I prefer not to bottle feed so much that if I had a circumstance that required it then I'd probably sell the baby right away.


----------



## redtailgal

How does it go when you turn them back into the herd with their babies?  How do the other does handle it? What about wethers (do I need to plan to keep Socrates and Plato away from the babies?)

Sigh.  I really HAVE to get this stuff worked out.  I only have a year and a half before my babies are here.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> How does it go when you turn them back into the herd with their babies?  How do the other does handle it? What about wethers (do I need to plan to keep Socrates and Plato away from the babies?)
> 
> Sigh.  I really HAVE to get this stuff worked out.  I only have a year and a half before my babies are here.


They never really seem to lose their connection since they are all able to see each other and touch noses through the pen walls.  In fact they sleep against the wall that connects them to each other.

There can be a little bit of an issue with "testing" the kids but mama usually puts the one doing the testing in their place and it's done once and only once.

I do suspect that I may have a problem with our wether, Rocky, this time as he is just being an overall butthead. So sometimes you do have to judge personalities.  But when they have their mama to protect them it's usually good.

I think my biggest concern with this kidding may be the calf who thinks he's goat.  This is his first time around babies.  He stepped on one of the chickens the other day and she squawked and screamed and flapped her wings but he just stood there right on her toe and didn't move.  So I'm afraid of the big lug stepping on the babies.  

You may have a year to figure this out but it doesn't matter...you'll get things figured out in your head and arranged in the barn and you'll change your mind and make changes when the time comes.  Just the way it is...you have to experience it before you know what's gonna work for you.


----------



## redtailgal

With me being so worked up and excited NOW, can you imagine what it will be like once my girls are bred?

Lol, I apologize in advance.  I KNOW I will be ridiculous.

OK, I gotta get off my rear and accomplish something today.  I think that I will get my recipes organized, gonna go back to making a monthly meal plan.


----------



## elevan

Yummmm....homemade creamed corn soup for lunch


----------



## country farm girl

Hi, I have been reading your journal for a little bit of time and I love it !!      I have been praying for you too !!!     I was woudering what do you use your goats for ??  Milk, meat or just for fun?   love you pics


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## elevan

country farm girl said:
			
		

> Hi, I have been reading your journal for a little bit of time and I love it !!      I have been praying for you too !!!     I was woudering what do you use your goats for ??  Milk, meat or just for fun?   love you pics


Thank you for reading and for the compliment  

What do I use my goats for?  All of the above.  Mainly the milk and fun but occasionally meat when we want something different in the freezer.


----------



## country farm girl

elevan said:
			
		

> country farm girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I have been reading your journal for a little bit of time and I love it !!      I have been praying for you too !!!     I was woudering what do you use your goats for ??  Milk, meat or just for fun?   love you pics
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for reading and for the compliment
> 
> What do I use my goats for?  All of the above.  Mainly the milk and fun but occasionally meat when we want something different in the freezer.
Click to expand...

are they minis??


----------



## elevan

It's been a weird afternoon.

First I get a text from that friend that moved back to Ohio.  Remember that I thought he's wanting some freelance admin stuff done?  Wrong.  He wants me to come back to the company as an agent...not where my love of the job was.  And after the way I was burnt by the guy I worked for (who is now gone and one of the reasons that my friend left the state) I'm just not thrilled with the offer.  For one it would require me to pay $145 to catch up and bring my license up to date and would have to be done by the end of this month.  :/     I told him I wasn't interested.  There is just so much to this story (surrounding ex boss) that I cannot share as it's not done with yet.  DH was with the company too and this friend wanted to recruit him back too.  DH is in a great job right now and is very happy, so he's not interested either.  Really hate to disappoint this friend but I'm just no the same person I was early in 2010.  :/


Then I went into the bathroom to wash my hands and the clock/ radio that we have in the shower came on and started blaring (super loud) tuned to some discussion on family and dreams.  And it won't turn off.  The buttons do nothing and the battery door is jammed....all I could do was turn the volume all the way down.  It's really weird.  I think that I should go visit my Grandma Emily this evening...I don't know I just feel a pull to go see her  :/


----------



## elevan

country farm girl said:
			
		

> are they minis??


Yes, I have Pygmies primarily.  A Nigerian Dwarf buck.  And Pygerians (crosses of the 2).


----------



## country farm girl

how much milk pur day do you get?  how high are your fences for your goats? how can they get out?


----------



## elevan

country farm girl said:
			
		

> how much milk pur day do you get?  how high are your fences for your goats? how can they get out?


On the pygmies, 1-2 quarts is all that I take from each of my girls as I dam raise my kids.  Daisy is capable of giving 3 quarts if I want it out of her.

My fences are 5 feet high.  I only have one jumper and she's never tried going over the fences (only stall walls which are 4 feet high).  The only escapes that I've had were those that found a weak spot to go under the fence.  They also will try gates and can figure out latches if they're not mildly complicated...I find adding a carbinger clip works to deter this.


----------



## elevan

Taste of lamb #2 is a failure.  I still do not like it.  Lamb will get one more attempt from me and then I'm done.
DH doesn't even like the ground lamb as chili and is off to buy sandwiches    The boys on the other hand loved it - 2 helpings.

I would say that if we ever add sheep to our farm that we will not be consuming them.


----------



## elevan

Hey y'all on the Count as High as you can thread...my hay doesn't get delivered until this afternoon     But I did make a promise and intend to keep it...but y'all make it so hard   





It's snowing this morning!  Yeah, for freezing weather so we can harden up this mucky mud.  But boo for cold temps....brrrrrr.

Chickens are all still good.

Daisy's twins are still like little jack rabbits bouncing all over the place.  Precious is trying to jump onto her mama's back, but that is not something that Daisy allows (she only lets chickens get on her back).  Whenever we go into the pen with them they decide that we are human mountains


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Hey y'all on the Count as High as you can thread...my hay doesn't get delivered until this afternoon     But I did make a promise and intend to keep it...but y'all make it so hard


Oops.


----------



## elevan

Hays all put away and all the hay feeders have been filled.  The barns are now filled with the sound of nom nom nom nom.


----------



## elevan

Who needs cats?  My chickens caught a mouse a little while ago and were having a grand dinner!  

Speaking of cats, we had a huge male show up a little while ago  :/  Didn't think anything of it until feeding time and he got nasty with our cats so DH chased him off.

DH decided that he's taking K and going shopping this evening.  B isn't allowed to go right now...came home from school red and he's been lying a lot lately.


----------



## country farm girl

elevan said:
			
		

> Taste of lamb #2 is a failure.  I still do not like it.  Lamb will get one more attempt from me and then I'm done.
> DH doesn't even like the ground lamb as chili and is off to buy sandwiches    The boys on the other hand loved it - 2 helpings.
> 
> I would say that if we ever add sheep to our farm that we will not be consuming them.


what kind of lamb did you buy?  I ask becuoes you need to try australia grass fed lamb  usa lamb is grain fed!!


----------



## elevan

country farm girl said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taste of lamb #2 is a failure.  I still do not like it.  Lamb will get one more attempt from me and then I'm done.
> DH doesn't even like the ground lamb as chili and is off to buy sandwiches    The boys on the other hand loved it - 2 helpings.
> 
> I would say that if we ever add sheep to our farm that we will not be consuming them.
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of lamb did you buy?  I ask becuoes you need to try australia grass fed lamb  usa lamb is grain fed!!
Click to expand...

I'm in the US.

Attempt #1 was leg of lamb - didn't like it.

Attempt #2 was ground lamb made into chili - didn't like it.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Try lamb chops! I only like them because they're good to munch on and great appetizers or entrees. And if you don't like it, they're so small you won't feel like you  wasted so much!


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> country farm girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taste of lamb #2 is a failure.  I still do not like it.  Lamb will get one more attempt from me and then I'm done.
> DH doesn't even like the ground lamb as chili and is off to buy sandwiches    The boys on the other hand loved it - 2 helpings.
> 
> I would say that if we ever add sheep to our farm that we will not be consuming them.
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of lamb did you buy?  I ask becuoes you need to try australia grass fed lamb  usa lamb is grain fed!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in the US.
> 
> Attempt #1 was leg of lamb - didn't like it.
> 
> Attempt #2 was ground lamb made into chili - didn't like it.
Click to expand...

lamb chop seasoned with rosemary, garlic salt and pepper cooked slowly with roasted potatoes with rosemary or dill and steam asparagus drizzled with garlic butter and a lil lemon= yummy


----------



## elevan

As I've always stated before...I will give it three attempts before I say that I'm done.  So, lamb will get one more try.  Lamb chops sound like a good option  :/


----------



## Snowhunter

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> lamb chop seasoned with rosemary, garlic salt and pepper cooked slowly with roasted potatoes with rosemary or dill and steam asparagus drizzled with garlic butter and a lil lemon= yummy


This... though we grilled ours to a med rare, melt in your mouth delicious.

Some mint jelly ads a nice contrasting flavor


----------



## elevan

I'm spending a lot of time today working on my cookbook.  One thing that I'm having an issue with is the title...  :/  Everything that I try just doesn't appeal to me.  So if anyone wants to throw out any suggestions then I'm all ears.


----------



## currycomb

what kind of a cookbook, just general basics, farm grown, exotic recipies? cooking and baking? might help us narrow down names. some ideas: tried and true cooking,my favorite recipie cookbook, the best of elevan's cooking? farm and garden eating. (feel free to use or discard)


----------



## elevan

currycomb said:
			
		

> what kind of a cookbook, just general basics, farm grown, exotic recipies? cooking and baking? might help us narrow down names. some ideas: tried and true cooking,my favorite recipie cookbook, the best of elevan's cooking? farm and garden eating. (feel free to use or discard)


It's basically all of my "famous" recipes.  When I go to a pot luck or have others over these dishes get rave reviews.  Some are from scratch, some are semi-homemade, some are farm grown, some just help you make sense of the "nothing" that is in your cabinet.  These recipes are all me.  This cookbook has been hard for me because I tend to just open cabinets and throw things together...often I couldn't recreate it perfectly if I tried.  But so many people have asked for my recipes over the years that I finally said, ok...I'll just write a cookbook.  So in a way it's a cookbook about the way that I cook.  There are main dishes, sides and desserts included.  I'll be sharing some techniques too.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Honaker Farm Cookbook
The Recipes of Honaker Farm
Honaker Farm Recipes


----------



## elevan

This was suggested elsewhere...what do y'all think?



> By Request





> From Em, by Request


My spin off of that is:


By Request
_A peek into Em's kitchen_


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> This was suggested elsewhere...what do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Em, by Request
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My spin off of that is:
> 
> 
> By Request
> _A peek into Em's kitchen_
Click to expand...

I like your spin off it fits really well


----------



## currycomb

SECRETS OF EM'S KITCHEN


----------



## elevan

currycomb said:
			
		

> SECRETS OF EM'S KITCHEN


Oh, I like that.

Maybe...

By Request
Secrets of Em's Kitchen


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Em's little Farm kitchen 
The secrets of a farm cook ???
Em's secrets to the kitchen or of the kitchen ???


----------



## elevan

I'm ready to commit murder....of my mother's horse    She's been folding the fence down trying to eat what's on the other side.  Tonight I found a section of the fence that she split wide open...animals could have walked through from either side.  So I went to the barn to grab a section of fence to fix it only to fall in the muck and bruise my hip.    Grabbed the extra fence and went to fix the hole and cut my hand    Finally got the hole fixed.

Went to count the chickens to find one missing.  Can't find her.  And there's another one who probably will be dead in the morning.  

And one of our outside dogs had to be buried tonight.  She was really old and it was her time.  But still.


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## autumnprairie

sorry to hear about the chicken and dog, and your hard night chores and fixing fences.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Gosh! I am so sorry! 2012 will be better for you I hope!


----------



## elevan

I'll probably be short 2 chickens in the morning.  1 that is missing currently and 1 that is acting "off" that I expect to be dead in the morning.  

That horse has ticked me off forever.  She broke my hip when I was 16.  She's nothing but a royal pain.  She was a birthday present to my mom a very long time ago.  I take comfort in the fact that the horse is probably not gonna last very many more years.  Evil to say, I know but there is no love lost between myself and that horse.  

The dog...I don't really know where she came from.  She was half wild but the size of a large cat.  She lived in the backyard and pretty much kept to herself.  She was well fed and cared for but didn't really want human interaction.  She's been around as long as I can remember and had defective rear legs that bowed way out, but she got along fine.  She went in her sleep.

I sure hope 2012 will be a fabulous year.  But I'm realistic enough to know that life isn't always roses.  It just sucks when it all piles on top of one another.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

I'm sorry!

How much are you feeder the horse? Maybe she just needs a bit more hay for the winter, or maybe she's bored.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Well nothing I can say will make you feel better, but I can at least give you a good chuckle. At my own expense.

Our rooster - that HATES me - And I mean H A T E S me and only me was up in the roost this morning when I went to let them out. He roosts in the rafters about 10 feet up. I try to get the barn open and get out before he comes down because he flogs me at ever opportunity. 

I open the door and move quickly to the stall door and SPLAT - he pooped on me from 10 feet up! And not a dry poop either. I almost vomited on my goats!

So now we run for the house, strip in the laundry room and run to the shower. Not the best way to start a morning. 

No, we did not have chicken for dinner.


----------



## elevan

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> I'm sorry!
> 
> How much are you feeder the horse? Maybe she just needs a bit more hay for the winter, or maybe she's bored.


We just had our winter hay delivered yesterday and I filled all the feeders.  Plus there is still grass growing in the field.  Even in the height of the grass season she folds over the fence.  Grass is always better on the other side    She's perfectly healthy, lots of condition.  She's just the bane of my existence.  If she were mine she'd have been sold or given away a long time ago.  She's a purebred Morgan.  Her grandsire was a Grand Champion at the time she was born (don't ask me his name - I don't know it because I never cared to remember it).  

Bored...when she's not being destructive she spends the day herding our mini / shetland cross around.

I really don't like that horse.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

elevan said:
			
		

> Dreaming Of Goats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry!
> 
> How much are you feeder the horse? Maybe she just needs a bit more hay for the winter, or maybe she's bored.
> 
> 
> 
> We just had our winter hay delivered yesterday and I filled all the feeders.  Plus there is still grass growing in the field.  Even in the height of the grass season she folds over the fence.  Grass is always better on the other side    She's perfectly healthy, lots of condition.  She's just the bane of my existence.  If she were mine she'd have been sold or given away a long time ago.  She's a purebred Morgan.  Her grandsire was a Grand Champion at the time she was born (don't ask me his name - I don't know it because I never cared to remember it).
> 
> Bored...when she's not being destructive she spends the day herding our mini / shetland cross around.
> 
> I really don't like that horse.
Click to expand...

Haha. She just sounds like a PITA horse haha!!! 

But if you had to choose, would you rather have the mini/shetland or her?


----------



## elevan

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> Haha. She just sounds like a PITA horse haha!!!
> 
> But if you had to choose, would you rather have the mini/shetland or her?


Well the mini/ shetland breaks fence posts and stall walls and gates by rubbing his rump on them.  I don't like him either.  But if I had to chose only one then I'd chose the mini/shetland because he's smaller and overall does more easily repaired damage.

I hate to sound like I don't like horses because I do.  I like to ride them.  I like to pet them.  But I do not like to take care of them or have them in my fields.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Electric fence.  I have electric around the top of our dry lot, where the horses live through the winter.  Mine are full and healthy, but they always want more and always whats on the other side of the fence, so I have one strand of electric all the way around, no more bending of the fence.


----------



## elevan

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Electric fence.  I have electric around the top of our dry lot, where the horses live through the winter.  Mine are full and healthy, but they always want more and always whats on the other side of the fence, so I have one strand of electric all the way around, no more bending of the fence.


Yeah Ed, we're probably gonna have to go that route.  She's never been as bad as she has been here recently.

I only need to run it on 3 sides of the fence line because the other sides have 6-8 foot high fences.  Can you run electric fencing if it doesn't make a full circle?  I've never used electric fencing so sorry if that's a silly question.  :/


----------



## 77Herford

Sorry Em.


----------



## Roll farms

When we had horses at my FIL's, we had to put hot wire around the top for the same reason, otherwise they leaned over and bent the fence / posts.  Nevermind that they had plenty of grass on their own side.

DH - my fencing expert - says as long as it's grounded, you don't have to make a circle.  

(Ours only has 3 sides 'hot' so I knew it could be done...just didn't know how - I got married so I'd never need to know certain things - car repair and running hot wire are two of those things...)

At the end of ours, he says he wound it around the  last insulator and then twisted the wire back around itself.  I hope that makes sense...


----------



## elevan

Makes sense.  Thanks for the info Roll.

I married a city boy, so while I love him to pieces he's kind of clueless on farm stuff.  But he does know cars


----------



## redtailgal

Roll farms said:
			
		

> When we had horses at my FIL's, we had to put hot wire around the top for the same reason, otherwise they leaned over and bent the fence / posts.  Nevermind that they had plenty of grass on their own side.
> 
> DH - my fencing expert - says as long as it's grounded, you don't have to make a circle.
> 
> (Ours only has 3 sides 'hot' so I knew it could be done...just didn't know how - I got married so I'd never need to know certain things - car repair and running hot wire are two of those things...)
> 
> ...


lol,  I hear you on this.  After 18 years of marriage, hubby still doesnt know that I can run a chainsaw.

  

You'd better not tell, either!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we had horses at my FIL's, we had to put hot wire around the top for the same reason, otherwise they leaned over and bent the fence / posts.  Nevermind that they had plenty of grass on their own side.
> 
> DH - my fencing expert - says as long as it's grounded, you don't have to make a circle.
> 
> (Ours only has 3 sides 'hot' so I knew it could be done...just didn't know how - I got married so I'd never need to know certain things - car repair and running hot wire are two of those things...)
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> lol,  I hear you on this.  After 18 years of marriage, hubby still doesnt know that I can run a chainsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd better not tell, either!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Roll farms

It balances out, he couldn't tell you how to clean a toilet or make the *perfect* fluffy omelet.


----------



## redtailgal

LOL, I know that! (cept I cant make an omelett to save my life)

After my throat surgery, hubby and the boys did ALL the house work and cooking for awhile.  They did great, the laundry stayed caught up, the floors were mostly clean, things were dusted................but the toilet was slowly getting that "truck stop" look.


----------



## elevan

Well, I got quite a bit of work done on my cookbook today.  I got the title and cover worked out.  Thanks to a select few people who helped me with input on that.  

Also got the intro done.  Now, that one was an accident but I have the mods on BYC to thank for it  

Have to decide if every recipe will get a picture...  :/  What do y'all think?

I plan to have a bunch of tips, tricks and techniques in there too.

If I have a few more days like today (very productive) then my cookbook may be available right after the first of the year!


----------



## redtailgal

Keep us informed and let me know the where and when, so I can be first in line to get my copy!

I am excited for you!


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## autumnprairie

I would also love to have a copy if your cookbook.  I am so excited for you


----------



## elevan

Y'all have given me so much encouragement and feedback on it that you will be the first to know about it when it's ready (beyond family).


----------



## elevan

I was standing by a window and watching the chickens in the field when I saw 3 crows / ravens swoop down into a group of about 10 chickens and attack Frieda (silver laced polish)!!!  I ran outside yelling and they flew away.  Thank goodness no damage was done this time.  She's the same hen that was attacked before.

I don't know why they're zeroing in on her but I'm getting fed up with the crows / ravens.


----------



## redtailgal

That poor hen is gonna end up with a complex and a nervous twitch.

I'm glad you were watching.


----------



## jodief100

elevan said:
			
		

> I was standing by a window and watching the chickens in the field when I saw 3 crows / ravens swoop down into a group of about 10 chickens and attack Frieda (silver laced polish)!!!  I ran outside yelling and they flew away.  Thank goodness no damage was done this time.  She's the same hen that was attacked before.
> 
> I don't know why they're zeroing in on her but I'm getting fed up with the crows / ravens.


Sing a song of sixpence, pocket full of rye
4 and 20 black birds baked in a pie.........


----------



## elevan

I hate to shoot them all but those crows / ravens are gonna have to go completely.

I'm also gonna "paint" Frieda's pouf with blu-kote to get rid of the white and see if that helps the poor girl.


----------



## elevan

Finally found my hen that was missing last night.  Not pretty.  Not much left...just a skeleton really.  By the scattered feathers I could identify it as a Sicilian Buttercup.

That stupid Morgan mare busted down the gate to the goat general population area of the barn.    Then tried to kick me when I reached for her halter to get her out of there.  I despise that horse.   

I'm not real happy with the way this afternoon is going.


----------



## jodief100

Sorry about all your hens.  I wish I knew what to do but predators are tough once they find out how it get them.


----------



## redtailgal

Sounds like that horse could use a little "special attention".  Am getting ready to leave and work on a few horses that need the same. One of which is a biter.  :/

Any idea what got your hen?


----------



## elevan

I'm guessing it's probably a coon that has gotten the 2 that went to predators.  I'm gonna set a trap along the back fence line tonight after I put everyone in.

The horse needs a new home...wish I could send her to one.


----------



## elevan

It's snowing!  Pretty big flakes.


----------



## 77Herford

It would be a shame if that Morgan just happened to get out into the wilderness.  You could go trail riding and whoops.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> It would be a shame if that Morgan just happened to get out into the wilderness.  You could go trail riding and whoops.


Trail riding?  Guess you didn't read on here that she's over 20 years old and never been broke to ride...she broke a few professional trainers though.  Even fractured my hip.


----------



## elevan

I decided to herd the chickens toward the coop tonight so that I'd have daylight to help me if I needed to look for any stragglers.  All the chickens are accounted for this evening.  I dewormed the chickens tonight while I was in the coop.  I set a live trap along the back fence line.    Hope to catch something.

I was going to play with the goat twins but they were sound asleep so I left them be.

Not much for dinner tonight as I'm still having pain from last night's dinner.  Doesn't make sense though because all I had was a salad with chicken rolled into a flour tortilla.  That shouldn't have caused me any trouble as it was pretty bland  :/   Looks like I'm gonna have to go on the toast diet again for a while  

B is still exhibiting bad behavior in school.  The other day he lost his coat and went to lost and found...his wasn't there so he just took someone else's.  I asked him where it came from and he lied to me and said that Mamaw bought it.  Of course I asked my mom and found out his lie.  I made him take it back the next day.  He still hasn't brought home his coat, so he's wearing a coat that is almost too small for him.  And he's still having issues in the classroom.  Yesterday he didn't have his "color" calendar and said his teacher was going to give him a new one because his old one was ripped.  So I asked what color he was for the day.  He told me "Green".  So I asked if I called his teacher what would she tell me and he changed his answer to "Red".  I just don't know what to do with him anymore.

K came home "Yellow" today...after being green for months.  I know - I know everyone messes up sometimes.  Note from the teacher says that he has been having trouble focusing lately and hasn't been paying attention.  But when he took another kid's glue stick today and purposely broke it then he had to pull the yellow card.


----------



## elevan

Crows came back a little while ago and were on the ground showing an interest in one of my barnevelder hens when I glanced out the window.  Ran for my gun and headed to the door.  Another quick glance through the window as I passed and they were in a tree.  By the time I got to the door (very short time) they started to fly away.  Dang!  Missed my opportunity by a hair.  The worst thing about crows is their intelligence.  They work in teams and one is always a look out watching for me...when he spots me and calls they all take off.  Grrr!


----------



## elevan

It's Saturday...of course it's Saturday *sigh* as we lost another chicken to this disease.  Darling, one of 2 Polish girls was acting sick this morning and was gone this evening.    So another one goes down during the weekend when we can't have a necropsy done.  It's so frustrating.  She showed the same signs as the others who were sick and died.


----------



## 77Herford

Sorry for your lose Em.  I have found with Chickens that by the time you notice anything its usually too late.  Sickness just goes through Chickens fast.  Might want to put the whole group on Anti-boitics, I might also thoroughly clean the coop and I mean old school scrub it with bleach.


----------



## autumnprairie

sorry Em


----------



## elevan

They are all already on antibiotics.  The coop has been scrubbed 3 times since this all began.

Extenuating circumstances are that they are all "light" from end of molt and then we finally had a cold snap weather wise...add that to this illness and it's taking a toll.  I hate to think it but I'm probably gonna have to resort to culling any that show the slightest sign of decline.  

The vet already prepared me to expect a possible 40% minimum loss...we're no where near that and I hope we don't go there.


----------



## 77Herford

Your a good keeper.  How many Chickens/Poultry do you have?


----------



## elevan

Currently we're at 52 chickens, 7 guinea and 3 ducks.  They all share the same coop at night.


----------



## Roll farms

I had to end up culling all of mine once / starting over the next year.  
Someone sold me a chicken w/ a contagious UR thing, I can't remember the name of what they had, it didn't kill them all - but my survivors still carried it, so every time I got new birds - bam, we went through it again.  
After 1.5 yrs / 3 rounds of it, I gave up, culled everyone and started over the next year in a different building.  Haven't had a problem since.

Hopefully you won't have to go to that extreme.  Sorry you're going through this.


----------



## elevan

I strongly suspect that the crows have brought this illness upon my flock (vet has his suspicions on this as well).  It wasn't until right after they started "interacting" with my flock the first time that I had a problem.


----------



## elevan

Well all chickens are running around this morning.  I have a few with droopy wings (and that's the first sign that I've noticed with this illness).  I think I'm gonna take another fecal to the vet in the morning.  

The ground is finally partially frozen...problem is that around the barnyard it's frozen into mucked up horse hoof prints which is awful to walk on.

It's supposed to get just above freezing later but then it'll freeze again tonight.

But it was freezing enough outside that I had to carry buckets of warm water out to my critters.  Which every single one of them appreciated.

Pond has a 1/2" thick layer of clear ice on it...which the ducks did not appreciate.  They flew out of the coop this morning and headed for the pond only to land on it and go skittering across the surface.  The clear ice made it impossible to tell that it was frozen.  Poor Quack Pack.

Jerry has decided that it's just too darn cold outside and will not leave the barn.  Why should he as he's got a hay feeder that is kept full and a water bucket that is kept full of warm water?  It's just a shame that he's staying inside because he keeps the crows away (the guineas do too but they won't stay in the field).

I'm concerned that I'm wasting my time with one of the breeding pens...Speedy and Goldie.  Goldie is an especially bucky doe and has not been able to be bred here.  I guess time will tell.  This will be my last attempt with her.  If she doesn't take then we'll just make her a companion goat.

Rocky is being a royal pain to Kingston and Diva, whom he is supposed to be keeping company.  He won't let them near the hay feeder, so they have to sneak a bite and then run.  I'm concerned that he's gonna be mean to the new kids when they and Daisy come into the general population next week (unless I keep them a little longer in the kidding stall).  I might have to make other arrangements for Rocky  :/


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Maybe Redtail can adjust Rocky's attitude like she did to her goat.


----------



## elevan

Went to TSC earlier to pick up some feed for the chickens.  Normally they free range and get scratch daily but now that the ground is freezing their will be next to no bugs to be found...so time for them to start eating money.  Because of my chickens variety of ages they are getting a mix of layer pellets, starter/ grower medicated crumble and cracked corn.  I was being dive bombed by guineas as I was mixing the feed (they're able to fly up to the rafters and get into the feed mixing area easily  

All 52 chickens are accounted for tonight and I don't have any that appear sick at the moment  

Though every night we have to go to the buck barn to get one of Fluffer's nugget roos.  Every morning when we let the chickens out he squeezes under this tiny spot in the fence and has that entire field to himself during the day...and every night he puts himself to bed under the hay rack in the buck barn.  Crazy little nugget.

T-Bone is growing horns    At 7 1/2 months old I would have thought they would have been noticeable before now...but he's now got 1 inch long horns.  Gonna have to deal with those.

I'm gonna have to go back on the toast diet.  For the past few days, I've had to take Prilosec, Carafate, Pepcid Complete and Mylanta (yes all of them several times a day) just to manage the pain.  Not to mention the phenergan for nausea.  Last night I was so desperate that I even downed a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar.  My biggest fear with this is that it can lead to stomach or esophageal cancer.  It's been 4 months since my diagnosis and the Carafate should have healed the problem in 1-2 months.  Everything that I'm taking is under doctor's orders (except the ACV).  Guess the good news is that I'm gonna lose some more weight eating nothing but toast...but it makes me really weak.  Last time it took a week before I could eat anything else.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Does your TSC carry flock raiser? It is made for a flock of different ages. Young chicks shouldnt really eat layer pellets as it has extra calcium which could potentially be harmful to them.


----------



## redtailgal

Going without food does make you really weak, and it makes it incredibly easy to gain weight once you start eating again. (sigh, personal experience)

I've gotta make a feed run myself before too long.

Ug. Definately deal with those horns before they get any bigger.


----------



## 77Herford

OK, seriously Elevan are you messing with the ads on my comp now.  Now I have the kitty litter adds and I'm allergic to Cats!


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> OK, seriously Elevan are you messing with the ads on my comp now.  Now I have the kitty litter adds and I'm allergic to Cats!



I have shelter ads from steel master


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> OK, seriously Elevan are you messing with the ads on my comp now.  Now I have the kitty litter adds and I'm allergic to Cats!


Achoo!  Yep, I'm allergic to them too.

Just start talking about combines or something and open a few tabs and do searches on them and you'll start getting ads for harvester equipment


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Does your TSC carry flock raiser? It is made for a flock of different ages. Young chicks shouldnt really eat layer pellets as it has extra calcium which could potentially be harmful to them.


They do carry the flock raiser.  I don't like it - it's too dusty and I listened to my poultry choking on it constantly.  I'm not a huge fan of crumble either and only use crumble for chicks.

I've used my custom mix before and all was well.  The youngest are now about 3 months old and they are picking out the starter/ grower crumble.




			
				redtailgal said:
			
		

> Going without food does make you really weak, and it makes it incredibly easy to gain weight once you start eating again. (sigh, personal experience)
> 
> I've gotta make a feed run myself before too long.
> 
> Ug. Definately deal with those horns before they get any bigger.


Well I finally crashed last night despite my pain...at about 3 am.  I woke up with out pain so that's good.  Haven't tried to eat anything yet but I'm hungry.  I may try some plain rice instead of toast.


----------



## autumnprairie

to pain free


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

What do you do with the horns once they're already an inch long?


----------



## elevan

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> What do you do with the horns once they're already an inch long?




I'll call the vet and have him deal with them however they need to be done.

We had thought that he was polled but I guess not.


----------



## elevan

Had rice for lunch and did fine so I ate a real dinner and all is still good.  

Recipe developed (well more of a technique) that is going into the cookbook.    It was for fries and hubby said he could eat buckets of them that they were so good.  Awesome.
Beyond that we had mushroom swiss hamburgers.  Good dinner.

We're missing 2 chickens at coop time tonight.  So we'll have to scour the field in the morning before we let anyone out to see if we can find 2 more bodies.  This is getting really depressing.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> Had rice for lunch and did fine so I ate a real dinner and all is still good.
> 
> Recipe developed (well more of a technique) that is going into the cookbook.    It was for fries and hubby said he could eat buckets of them that they were so good.  Awesome.
> Beyond that we had mushroom swiss hamburgers.  Good dinner.
> 
> We're missing 2 chickens at coop time tonight.  So we'll have to scour the field in the morning before we let anyone out to see if we can find 2 more bodies.  This is getting really depressing.


 I hope everything turns out alright .. Send me buckets of fries please !!!!


----------



## redtailgal

Mushroom swiss burgers sounds wonderful!!!!

I am having my blood drawn on Wednesday for a recheck on my cholestoral and to recheck the hormone levels.  I cant have mushroom burgers right now cuz of my stinkin cholestoral.  BUT, if my hormone levels have straightened out I can go back to deliberatly trying to lose weight. YAY?? erm. ok. yahoo. 

Em, I am sorry you are having so much chicken drama here lately.


----------



## elevan

My cholesterol sucks too.  But my ticker is in wonderful shape.  Part of the problem of being menopausal is that low estrogen will contribute to cholesterol (and other) problems.

Thanks for the well wishes and chicken wishes everyone.


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Mushroom swiss burgers sounds wonderful!!!!
> 
> I am having my blood drawn on Wednesday for a *recheck *on my cholestoral and to recheck the hormone levels.  I cant have mushroom burgers right now cuz of my stinkin cholestoral.  BUT, if my hormone levels have straightened out I can go back to deliberatly trying to lose weight. YAY?? erm. ok. yahoo.
> 
> Em, I am sorry you are having so much chicken drama here lately.


At first I thought it said Redneck check, .  
Then I realized its surely positive by now.


----------



## redtailgal

Hey 77.............


----------



## autumnprairie

sorry about the chickens. I made irish hash one of my favorites (lamb, potatoes, mushrooms , garlic, salt and pepper and rosemary)
your fries sound good too. HAHA 77 don't you know by now not to mess with these women especially RTG.


----------



## elevan

Ok...should have stuck with the rice or toast    I was fine until about 10 minutes ago...and the pain is back.  Looks like another late night for me.


----------



## elevan

btw here are the Garlic Parm Fries:


----------



## redtailgal

They look tasty!

(nice job on the pic too)


----------



## autumnprairie

they do look tasty. 

are you going back to the doctor to see if there are any other options? 
Being in pain like that after you eat anything is horrible. 
is it the spices or fat, greese or just the meat and veggies?

I hope you can find  some relief tonight


----------



## elevan

I posted to my food pics thread in Hobbies looking for feedback.  I used the close up scene on my camera instead of the food scene.  I'm happier with that setting on food pics so far.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> I posted to my food pics thread in Hobbies looking for feedback.  I used the close up scene on my camera instead of the food scene.  I'm happier with that setting on food pics so far.


the fries looked like I could pick one up an eat it so yes I like that setting too.


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> they do look tasty.
> 
> are you going back to the doctor to see if there are any other options?
> Being in pain like that after you eat anything is horrible.
> is it the spices or fat, greese or just the meat and veggies?
> 
> I hope you can find  some relief tonight


Thanks.  The only thing that they'll do is another scope and see how much more damage there is to my stomach lining.  Sometimes the toast bothers me, so it's not a particular food that does it every time.  I've gotten pain from drinking water before.

I was told that typically this type of damage is seen with people who have H. pylori bacteria and they found NONE of the bacteria with me.  Of course this wouldn't be the first time that I've had a problem that didn't present in the typical fashion.  :/   I also don't have an ulcer either...yet.  

At least my I'm no longer having pains in my side to go with this.  A few months ago I had a complete workup on my gallbladder because I was having pain in the higher right quadrant that would put me on the floor.  That pain oddly stopped when I started taking the Carafate, but I'm still having this issue with my stomach.

I had about a month without any pain a while back and like an idiot I stopped taking all the meds without talking to my doctor.  Pain came back with a vengeance along with nausea.  Doctor reamed me one and upped dosages.  So, it's really my own fault that I'm still going through this I suppose.  I'll never make that mistake again.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they do look tasty.
> 
> are you going back to the doctor to see if there are any other options?
> Being in pain like that after you eat anything is horrible.
> is it the spices or fat, greese or just the meat and veggies?
> 
> I hope you can find  some relief tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  The only thing that they'll do is another scope and see how much more damage there is to my stomach lining.  Sometimes the toast bothers me, so it's not a particular food that does it every time.  I've gotten pain from drinking water before.
> 
> I was told that typically this type of damage is seen with people who have H. pylori bacteria and they found NONE of the bacteria with me.  Of course this wouldn't be the first time that I've had a problem that didn't present in the typical fashion.  :/   I also don't have an ulcer either...yet.
> 
> At least my I'm no longer having pains in my side to go with this.  A few months ago I had a complete workup on my gallbladder because I was having pain in the higher right quadrant that would put me on the floor.  That pain oddly stopped when I started taking the Carafate, but I'm still having this issue with my stomach.
> 
> I had about a month without any pain a while back and like an idiot I stopped taking all the meds without talking to my doctor.  Pain came back with a vengeance along with nausea.  Doctor reamed me one and upped dosages.  So, it's really my own fault that I'm still going through this I suppose.  I'll never make that mistake again.
Click to expand...

are you getting a lot of the pain right under your breast bone? like you could put your fist there and it would be a one fist or 2 fist lenght pain in the middle of your stomach?


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  The only thing that they'll do is another scope and see how much more damage there is to my stomach lining.  Sometimes the toast bothers me, so it's not a particular food that does it every time.  I've gotten pain from drinking water before.
> 
> I was told that typically this type of damage is seen with people who have H. pylori bacteria and they found NONE of the bacteria with me.  Of course this wouldn't be the first time that I've had a problem that didn't present in the typical fashion.  :/   I also don't have an ulcer either...yet.
> 
> At least my I'm no longer having pains in my side to go with this.  A few months ago I had a complete workup on my gallbladder because I was having pain in the higher right quadrant that would put me on the floor.  That pain oddly stopped when I started taking the Carafate, but I'm still having this issue with my stomach.
> 
> I had about a month without any pain a while back and like an idiot I stopped taking all the meds without talking to my doctor.  Pain came back with a vengeance along with nausea.  Doctor reamed me one and upped dosages.  So, it's really my own fault that I'm still going through this I suppose.  I'll never make that mistake again.
> 
> 
> 
> are you getting a lot of the pain right under your breast bone? like you could put your fist there and it would be a one fist or 2 fist lenght pain in the middle of your stomach?
Click to expand...

Most of it recently has been about 6 inches or so below my neck area.  Minimal pain below the breast bone.  When I say stomach I'm referring to the actual organ, not my abdomen.


----------



## autumnprairie

I am just wondering if your diaphram is getting stuck and pushing up, when I have a really bad bout with my hernia, my diaphram will get stuck and push my lungs up into my shoulders and neck there is NO RELIEF until it eases. no sitting up or laying downon my back or stomach or side it is the worst pain you can imagine. and foods will cause this for me and so will water, milk, carbs,veggies not normally meats unless it is fried


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am just wondering if your diaphram is getting stuck and pushing up, when I have a really bad bout with my hernia, my diaphram will get stuck and push my lungs up into my shoulders and neck there is NO RELIEF until it eases. no sitting up or laying downon my back or stomach or side it is the worst pain you can imagine. and foods will cause this for me and so will water, milk, carbs,veggies not normally meats unless it is fried


Definitely something that I can discuss with my doctor.  He's a good guy and will listen to suggestions.

DH has told me so many times that I need to go back to the mother ship for repairs     I never have a normal illness.


----------



## redtailgal

lol, Hubby tells me that I am so weird that I cant even be sick right.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> lol, Hubby tells me that I am so weird that I cant even be sick right.


Yep, I get that too.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, Hubby tells me that I am so weird that I cant even be sick right.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I get that too.
Click to expand...

I get the same thing.


----------



## 77Herford

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> sorry about the chickens. I made irish hash one of my favorites (lamb, potatoes, mushrooms , garlic, salt and pepper and rosemary)
> your fries sound good too. HAHA 77 don't you know by now not to mess with these women especially RTG.


Of course I should know better but its like a Bear to honey.  Its worth going through all the stings to get it.


----------



## elevan

I'm down another chicken.  Frieda, my last Polish.  And it's not due to the illness or the crows - it's due to that stupid Morgan mare who decided to stomp her to death this morning!


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> btw here are the Garlic Parm Fries:
> 
> http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc457/emily_levan/Food Pics/4e775ab2.jpg


Those look delicious!  I would love the recipe!

Sorry you have not been feeling well, and about losing Frieda.  Hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## redtailgal

Wow, Elevan.

You certainly are having a rough time with your hens.

I am sorry.


----------



## elevan

It's awful to say but I wish I were one less horse.  Now I am scared witless about letting Daisy and the twins out this weekend.  Those kids are about the same size Frieda was.  I may do some rearranging and put Daisy and the twins and a few other girls into the buck's yard to keep them out the big field until they're quite a bit bigger.  :/


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> It's awful to say but I wish I were one less horse.  Now I am scared witless about letting Daisy and the twins out this weekend.  Those kids are about the same size Frieda was.  I may do some rearranging and put Daisy and the twins and a few other girls into the buck's yard to keep them out the big field until they're quite a bit bigger.  :/


sounds like a good idea or putting said horse in a different pen or tie out 
so sorry about Freida


----------



## redtailgal

You are in a bind.

The horse would have to go away.  But, I know its just not an option for you.

sigh.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> You are in a bind.
> 
> The horse would have to go away.  But, I know its just not an option for you.
> 
> sigh.


My other option is to buy some electric fencing, posts and build a run in shelter and give the horses their own area.  It might be how I go...but that shelter is gonna have to be super cheap and simple.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> btw here are the Garlic Parm Fries:
> 
> http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc457/emily_levan/Food Pics/4e775ab2.jpg


 ohhh ...  all I can say ... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry about all your chicken losses. That is just terrible.


----------



## elevan

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Sorry about all your chicken losses. That is just terrible.


Thanks Karen.  It seems like I'm taking losses from all directions.  Makes me feel like quitting sometimes.  *sigh*


----------



## redtailgal

Nope, sorry, there is no quitting.

NO quitting is allowed in farming.

My mim told me once "God didnt give you a spine so you could be a quitter! USE the spine He gave you, and overcome your obstacles!"

I loved my Mim.

Your going thru a rough spot, hang in there Chic, things always work out.  Besides, you've got something lots of poor unfortunate folks dont have..........Backyard Herds!!!   

Now, hopefully, your pumped, your pysched, your at least grinning a little.

I gotta go make a lizard salad and a old world lasagna pie.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I gotta go make a *lizard salad* and a old world lasagna pie.


THAT is one recipe that you will NOT find in my cookbook!


----------



## redtailgal

Its pretty good actually, though I add a ittle goat cheese and vinegar and oil to mine..................


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Its pretty good actually, though I add a ittle goat cheese and vinegar and oil to mine..................


The pie or the salad ???


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Its pretty good actually, though I add a ittle goat cheese and vinegar and oil to mine..................


Zoom!  That one went right over your head.  I was referring to eating the lizard!


----------



## redtailgal

Yeah, its that lee press on hair...............


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Yeah, its that lee press on hair...............


----------



## elevan

So it seems that one of last night's missing chickens has returned because I am only one short from what I'm supposed to be.  50 chickens / 7 guinea / 3 ducks safe and sound tonight.

I was walking the field just before dark and was somewhat startled to find that we gained 2 ducks.  A lovely Mallard and his lady have taken up residence at the big pond.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

You lose two chickens-You gain two ducks. 

Sorry about the loss of your chickens. 

Congratulations on the new ducks!


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are in a bind.
> 
> The horse would have to go away.  But, I know its just not an option for you.
> 
> sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> My other option is to buy some electric fencing, posts and build a run in shelter and give the horses their own area.  It might be how I go...but that shelter is gonna have to be super cheap and simple.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was gonna say, time for a run.  Some of my horses aren't real keen on chickens in their pen.  I have lost a few over the years to horses stomping them.

I know there isn't alot of constuction with the recession but scarp wood is usually free.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Boy Elevan, 
You are going trough tough stuff ...


----------



## elevan

So, I think I figured out who the missing chicken is.  Ornery as DH calls him.  Every day when we let the chickens out he finds this tiny little dip under the buck's fencing and slips under to have that field all to himself.  Then at night he puts himself to bed in the buck's barn and we go get him.  Upon discussing it this morning DH realized that he wasn't in the buck's barn on Monday and he wasn't there last night when I put the chickens away.  I'm gonna have to take a closer look at Fluffer's chicken nuggets to see if Ornery is the missing bird tonight.


----------



## elevan

Chickens are all doing well this evening (still at 50).

Goats are good.  I'm gonna rearrange some so that this weekend I can put Daisy and the twins in a separate pasture away from the horses.  I think I'll put Diva in with her and then move Snickers and Lilly into the general population area with our 2 wethers Rocky and Kingston.  Yeah, that will work.

Made some more progress on the cookbook today.  I'm getting pretty excited about it.

I had some inspiration for a new project, but I'm gonna keep it secret for a while.

I didn't see the mallard couple tonight but then I wasn't really looking for them.


----------



## autumnprairie

YAY a good day with animals and cookbook.


----------



## elevan

Well.  I think I am almost done with the cookbook.  I do have some pictures to take.  I have some final run throughs to do.  But I'm happy with it right now.  It's not a large cookbook but it includes plenty of techniques that can lead you from one recipe to many more with a few twists.  I'll get it finished and then see how it goes.  Maybe there will be a sequel in the future.


----------



## elevan

I just got a special gift in the mail today...a milk foamer and some high end marsala Chai tea.  Now, I can make my favorite...Chai tea lattes.  Yum.  Chai tea makes me happy  

It's been raining all day today.  What a bummer.  The ground can't take any more water.  I fear that if we get a storm with strong winds that we'll see trees just completely uproot.

Critters are all sticking to the barns.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> I just got a special gift in the mail today...a milk foamer and some high end marsala Chai tea.  Now, I can make my favorite...Chai tea lattes.  Yum.  Chai tea makes me happy


Thats good ...


----------



## elevan

B did secret Santa shopping in school today.  Problem was when he came home he had someone else's bag.    The bag said "Christopher" on it but because it jingled like he said his bag did he thought it was his.  I sent an email to his teacher and hopefully we can get it straightened out tomorrow.

What a mess.

K did his shopping yesterday.  The school sent an envelope home that we could put who they were to buy for and what their budget was for each person.  There was an option to allow or disallow candy purchases.  I put that they weren't allowed to buy candy and filled in their budgets for each family member that they were buying for.  K came home with candy.  He also was over budget on some people and obviously had to buy worthless stuff for others because of it.

Seriously, they set up tables and each table has a certain price range on it.  How hard is it to direct a kindergartner to the appropriate table and tell them that they can buy for each family member there (the budget per person was the same for each family member)?

Plus the gifts were supposed to be sent home wrapped.  Were they?  Nope.  So I had to wrap each and every one of them.  So the fact that I saw each of these gifts (with the price tag on them mind you) ticks me off even more.  Some of the things that K paid $2 for weren't worth 5 cents!  They seriously charged $2 for a piece of 1/4" ribbon cut about 4" long and tied into a bow and glued to a pin (to put on your shirt)!

I thought the program would be a good way for them to do some "secret" shopping (it was great when I was in school).  I'm really disappointed.


----------



## redtailgal

WOW.

I love the idea, but it sounds like it was very poorly managed.

:/


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> B did secret Santa shopping in school today.  Problem was when he came home he had someone else's bag.    The bag said "Christopher" on it but because it jingled like he said his bag did he thought it was his.  I sent an email to his teacher and hopefully we can get it straightened out tomorrow.
> 
> What a mess.
> 
> K did his shopping yesterday.  The school sent an envelope home that we could put who they were to buy for and what their budget was for each person.  There was an option to allow or disallow candy purchases.  I put that they weren't allowed to buy candy and filled in their budgets for each family member that they were buying for.  K came home with candy.  He also was over budget on some people and obviously had to buy worthless stuff for others because of it.
> 
> Seriously, they set up tables and each table has a certain price range on it.  How hard is it to direct a kindergartner to the appropriate table and tell them that they can buy for each family member there (the budget per person was the same for each family member)?
> 
> Plus the gifts were supposed to be sent home wrapped.  Were they?  Nope.  So I had to wrap each and every one of them.  So the fact that I saw each of these gifts (with the price tag on them mind you) ticks me off even more.  Some of the things that K paid $2 for weren't worth 5 cents!  They seriously charged $2 for a piece of 1/4" ribbon cut about 4" long and tied into a bow and glued to a pin (to put on your shirt)!
> 
> I thought the program would be a good way for them to do some "secret" shopping (it was great when I was in school).  I'm really disappointed.


When they stopped doing the shopping in school when I was young, I would go to the goodwill or  Salvation Army you could always find cool stuff for everyone especially if you were on a budget.


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> When they stopped doing the shopping in school when I was young, I would go to the goodwill or  Salvation Army you could always find cool stuff for everyone especially if you were on a budget.


The reason that I had them do this had nothing to do with being on a budget but with giving them the ability to purchase gifts that only they knew what they were.  That got blown out when I had to wrap them.  Hence I know what everyone got.

DH and I each take them shopping to purchase for each of us and each other.  

This "secret" Santa shop was supposed to be their "secret" gifts.  That's the first thing I'm disappointed about.

The second thing that disappoints me is that they gave parents the option to disallow the purchase of candy and then ignored our wishes.

The third thing that I'm disappointed about is that they didn't assist a kindergartner in understanding their budget at the time of shopping.  You can explain it all you want at home and that doesn't mean much when they're in the "zone".

And then B brings home someone else's bag.

It's just a frustrating mess all the way around.   I'm glad that we gave them a very small budget per person or I'd be marching to the school tomorrow to rip them one.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they stopped doing the shopping in school when I was young, I would go to the goodwill or  Salvation Army you could always find cool stuff for everyone especially if you were on a budget.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason that I had them do this had nothing to do with being on a budget but with giving them the ability to purchase gifts that only they knew what they were.  That got blown out when I had to wrap them.  Hence I know what everyone got.
> 
> DH and I each take them shopping to purchase for each of us and each other.
> 
> This "secret" Santa shop was supposed to be their "secret" gifts.  That's the first thing I'm disappointed about.
> 
> The second thing that disappoints me is that they gave parents the option to disallow the purchase of candy and then ignored our wishes.
> 
> The third thing that I'm disappointed about is that they didn't assist a kindergartner in understanding their budget at the time of shopping.  You can explain it all you want at home and that doesn't mean much when they're in the "zone".
> 
> And then B brings home someone else's bag.
> 
> It's just a frustrating mess all the way around.   I'm glad that we gave them a very small budget per person or I'd be marching to the school tomorrow to rip them one.
Click to expand...

I definately can understand that.
hopefully next year you will get your secret santa or actually maybe you still can if you can get the correct bag for B. ask them if these are at least wrapped.

Sorry things didn't go as they were supposed to.


----------



## Ms. Research

redtailgal said:
			
		

> WOW.
> 
> I love the idea, but it sounds like it was very poorly managed.
> 
> :/


Ditto 

K


----------



## elevan

I was on here too late last night.  I overslept this morning.  Chickens / guineas / ducks were not pleased with me that they didn't get out of the coop until 9am    I don't know how many times I hit that snooze button...but it was too many 

Then the goats were all screaming at me.  They all still had hay and plenty of water.  So, it was just attention that they wanted...easy enough as I love my goaties  

Went out to the pond to see if Mr and Mrs Mallard were still in residence and they are not.  :/


----------



## marlowmanor

Do you have new pictures of Precious and Little Boy to share? It's sure to bring a smile to your face.


----------



## elevan

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Do you have new pictures of Precious and Little Boy to share? It's sure to bring a smile to your face.


I'll try to get some this weekend when we move them.  They'll get to be outside for the first time and that should make for some good pics


----------



## elevan

Well...B came home _without _his presents.  No note, no email, no phone call from the teacher.  B says that he's supposed to get them on Monday because Christopher took them home.

Well, I realized the mistake right away and sent them back right away...I really expected the same of the other parents.  B had better get his presents on Monday or the principal is gonna get an ear full.  For starters Christopher was buying for 3 people and B was buying for 10!!!  

And I'm a little miffed that the teacher didn't respond to any of my attempts to contact her.


----------



## redtailgal

Geesh.

That has to be frustrating!

And it bothers me when people do stuff like this........its terribly disrespectful to the parents AND those children!  Those poor kids (and parents).
When grown ups say that they will do something for kids, they need to follow thru and do it right.  What a horrible example they are setting!

Get em, Em.  Just get em!


----------



## Roll farms

Situations like that drive me buggy.  I would be so frustrated.

:/


----------



## elevan

Bad year.  2011 is a bad bad bad year.

I may have to pull the twins and make them bottle babies.  Daisy is feeling off.  No signs of mastitis.  She's producing milk.  But she doesn't want to let them nurse.  Precious is hungry enough to try to nurse my finger.    If I have to pull them then Little Boy will be available immediately instead of in January.

I'll be pulling Daisy, her twins and Diva to a pen closer to the house to keep an eye on them better.  Diva is being moved because she's too young to breed and I'm gonna need to put a buck in the main field.  She's also Daisy's kid, so hopefully there won't be a problem.

Speedy (one of my bucks) is down...it's a worm issue.  I'm treating aggressively and hoping that he pulls through.  So Goldie will be pulled from his pen later today when I have DH to help me rearrange.

This strange weather is the root cause of most of these issues this year, I know it.  We need a hard and lasting freeze - right now.  It's spitting snow right now but it's actually just above freezing outside...and so it's not gonna freeze the ground.  The ground is mud...mucky mud.  In some areas there is so much ground saturation that the ground is liquid itself.

When DH gets home this afternoon, we'll be rearranging the herd.  We'll also do a FAMACHA check on everyone and deworm aggressively where needed.  But we really need a hard ground freeze.

I think the chicken problem has passed     Everyone appears super healthy at the moment.

It's just so frustrating to go from one issue to another this year.


----------



## redtailgal

I am having utterances for you, not that it helps.

I'm sorry, Em.  2012 will be a new year and a good one!



I cant offer any help or advice......but your farm is in my prayers!


----------



## elevan

Not a good day  

Trigeminal Neuralgia is back.  Just felt that "lightning bolt" to the temple.  It's not going to be a good few days for me.  This thing will knock me to the floor in an instant.  Good thing the bolts only last a few seconds each but they keep coming.  Dang!  Too much to do and now I don't know how much help I'll be mentally or physically.  What a crappy year.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

It could always be worse. You had a bad year and I am very sorry to hear that. Try and focus on the positive things to help you get through it. 2012 will be better. I just know it. Hang in there Em!


----------



## elevan

If you're a goat person and can help, please:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15693


I really don't want to lose Daisy!


----------



## Queen Mum

I read the thread.  Some bleeding up to 4 weeks postpartum is NORMAL as long as:

1.  it isn't heavy
2.  she doesn't have a fever
3.  it doesn't smell bad

It is often a sign of being in heat.  Mama's are so hormonal.    That coupled with her being off feed slightly and not wanting to feed her kids can be a tell.    If you have a buck you can put her on one side of  the fence and see if she responds and that would be diagnostic to Hormones gone "wack".  She will be OK, if she is in heat and her kids will be fine too.  

If she is lethargic as well, that would be a sign of a possible mild infectious process but is is best to give it a couple hours.  

Make sure you strip her so she doesn't get a congested udder.


----------



## elevan

Daisy is eating and drinking fine.  She finally let the kids nurse.  We moved her and the kids to their new grow out pen.  Although I thought I'd killed her when I gave her the PenG.  She started screaming and laid down.  I almost lost it (as we had another tragedy right before, more on that in a minute).  She finally calmed down and got back up.  In addition to the PenG, I gave her a dose of Valbazen, Probios and BoSe.

I'm sure that she and the kids will be fine.

But I'm not sure that I will be.

Right before medicating Daisy I went to Speedy's (one of our bucks) pen to give him today's dose of dewormer and Red Cell.  He's been battling Barberpole worms.  Speedy was gone, he died sometime early this afternoon.



I don't know how much more of this I can take!  Selling or giving away every one of the critters is starting to seem like a good idea.


----------



## redtailgal

Oh Emily.

I am so sorry.

It does no good but I am crying with you.

 I dunno the "hugs' emoticon just seems so lame right now.


----------



## Mamaboid

I don't know what to say other than to send lots and lots of hugs, thoughts, and prayers to you.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

I'm so sorry 

If it makes you feel any better, our farm just lost a buck also from poisoning. I know how it feels to look out into the barnyard and not see them any longer


----------



## Queen Mum

elevan said:
			
		

> I'm sure that she and the kids will be fine.
> 
> But I'm not sure that I will be.
> 
> Right before medicating Daisy I went to Speedy's (one of our bucks) pen to give him today's dose of dewormer and Red Cell.  He's been battling Barberpole worms.  Speedy was gone, he died sometime early this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how much more of this I can take!  Selling or giving away every one of the critters is starting to seem like a good idea.


I am so sorry that you lost Speedy!  I know you will get through this.   We are all there with you and I know that if I could I would give you a big hug right now.  You have sent me plenty of hugs and they have helped me numerous times.  So here are a couple hugs and smiles from me.  


















Please go out and cuddle a couple babies and remember that babies are God's opinion that life should go on.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Please go out and cuddle a couple babies and remember that babies are God's opinion that life should go on.


 love that Queen Mum ... True ...


----------



## marlowmanor

So sorry to hear about Speedy.  2012 has to be a better year for you. You've been through more than enough this year.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

So sorry!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Emily-
I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your buck speedy.   You have had a tough few weeks but it does get better. The road gets bumpy sometimes but it will smooth out eventually. Now go outside and look at those cute bouncing goat kids. Enjoy watching those chickens peck around the yard. Notice how the birds run to you when you approach them looking for some special treats. Give Jerry some kisses. THAT is why you have animals. Because animals are there for you always. When life gets rough they are all ears and never judge. They always have a way of making you laugh nomatter how bad of a day you may of had. That is what I like most about animals. 
Hang in there Em. Keep your chin up, things will and do get better. 
Take Care.


----------



## redtailgal

I saw this and thought maybe you needed it more than I did.....


----------



## Roll farms

I'm sorry 'bout Speedy.


----------



## autumnprairie

I am sorry about Speedy


----------



## Ms. Research

Truly sorry about Speedy.  

K


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm very sorry for all your losses. It actually has been a tough year for many people including myself. Don't make any decisions while you are feeling bad. Just know that things will get better.


----------



## elevan

Thank you all for all the hugs, thoughts and prayers.  

If I didn't have this striking pain in my head then I could think clearly, but such is TN. 

I spent the morning giving attention (and getting it back) from each of my critters.  Must say that I LOVE having Snickers in the main field as we spend the most time in that area.  He's such a sweet boy and I can just feel the love coming from him.  He may be a buck but he's a super sweet buck.

DH was extremely upset about Speedy too, but it was he who reminded me that we live on a farm and things like this happen either by fate or our own hand.  City boy is learning.

I've got to go the "lightning strikes" are getting worse right now.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> Thank you all for all the hugs, thoughts and prayers.
> 
> If I didn't have this striking pain in my head then I could think clearly, but such is TN.
> 
> I spent the morning giving attention (and getting it back) from each of my critters.  Must say that I LOVE having Snickers in the main field as we spend the most time in that area.  He's such a sweet boy and I can just feel the love coming from him.  He may be a buck but he's a super sweet buck.
> 
> DH was extremely upset about Speedy too, but it was he who reminded me that we live on a farm and things like this happen either by fate or our own hand.  City boy is learning.
> 
> I've got to go the "lightning strikes" are getting worse right now.


 more prayers your way ...


----------



## elevan

All the barnyard critters are fine this evening.

My Basenji, Boingo, is feeling under the weather    May make a trip to the vet this week with him.

I've had an evening free of TN pain.  Hopefully this go round is short lived and not 6 weeks long like the last time


----------



## redtailgal

I hope you get to feeling better soon! 

I miss ya!


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I hope you get to feeling better soon!
> 
> I miss ya!


Thanks.

I've been pain free for the majority of this evening.  That's highly unusual.  While it would be great to have a super short bout this time before it goes into remission, I cannot consider it "safe" until I go 2 weeks symptom free.   But a mild bout would be a nice change of pace  

Cross your fingers cause there is plenty of stuff that I want to get done this week.

AND I'll try to get some updated pics of the twins.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Wow, you have a rough one also.  Sorry to hear about your speedy.


----------



## jodief100

This just seems so insuffcient but it is all I have.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get to feeling better soon!
> 
> I miss ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I've been pain free for the majority of this evening.  That's highly unusual.  While it would be great to have a super short bout this time before it goes into remission, I cannot consider it "safe" until I go 2 weeks symptom free.   But a mild bout would be a nice change of pace
> 
> Cross your fingers cause there is plenty of stuff that I want to get done this week.
> 
> AND I'll try to get some updated pics of the twins.
Click to expand...

I wish completely good health for you.  I'll send ya some good energy and a cow,


----------



## autumnprairie

I hope you have another pain free day today, one day at a time till you know it is in remission.


----------



## country farm girl

I am ssssooooo sorry you have had a bad year!!!       I know how that feel's, having a bad year, having to lose the ones you love!!      It make you want to go to bed pull the covers over your head and shut out the world        "sigh" but then you think " I have have to go take care of the animals " so when you go out to do so. they know you need some loving and so, they will do what they can to make you smile   It is then you know why you have them     SO, don't forget you still have your critters and your family to help you out       I wish good health and lots of loving to you and your family!!!


----------



## elevan

Daisy took the kids into their outside area today for the first time.  So cute to see them running and kicking up their heels!

Daisy is doing fine right now.  Kids are nursing fine and Daisy is fiesty as ever.

Snickers is loving the main field and barn.  He thinks he's king goat right now  

T-Bone put the Morgan mare in her place and kicked her out of her stall!    I'm liking that steer calf more and more...he's working magic on us  

So if things go right then we'll have more kids between mid February to mid April as things stand now.

We ran into town to the store a little while ago and next thing I know we've got flashing lights behind us.  I turned to DH and said "WHAT did you DO?!"  "I have no idea," was his response.  The cop was in a good mood and informed us that our license plate light wasn't working.  Just a warning.  Thank goodness.  *sigh*

I'm getting laryngitis.  Probably won't be able to talk at all tomorrow.  Minimal TN pain today.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Daisy took the kids into their outside area today for the first time.  So cute to see them running and kicking up their heels!
> 
> Daisy is doing fine right now.  Kids are nursing fine and Daisy is fiesty as ever.
> 
> Snickers is loving the main field and barn.  He thinks he's king goat right now
> 
> T-Bone put the Morgan mare in her place and kicked her out of her stall!    I'm liking that steer calf more and more...he's working magic on us
> 
> So if things go right then we'll have more kids between mid February to mid April as things stand now.
> 
> We ran into town to the store a little while ago and next thing I know we've got flashing lights behind us.  I turned to DH and said "WHAT did you DO?!"  "I have no idea," was his response.  The cop was in a good mood and informed us that our license plate light wasn't working.  Just a warning.  Thank goodness.  *sigh*
> 
> *I'm getting laryngitis.  Probably won't be able to talk at all tomorrow*.  Minimal TN pain today.


So is that good for your husband.


----------



## Roll farms

So will T-Bone get a 'stay of execution' order when the time comes if you still need him to keep that mare in line?  

I *hate* the sudden flashing blue lights.  Ugh.  Makes my innards turn sour.  Glad he didn't 'bust' you guys for that light.


----------



## elevan

We have a visitor this morning.
(Sorry for the awful picture...it was taken with my phone)





It showed up this morning on my doorstep wanting in and would not leave. I can't have "strays" running around because of my critters. I was nice and brought it in to dry off cause it was raining out and offered it a drink. It gave me a kiss but can't stay. DH is taking it to the shelter where it can get a warm bed and food and water until it's owners come to get it. It's old and doesn't hear too well but it's eyes are still pretty good. I've never seen this dog before and it was stuck like glue to my front door.  When the boys went out to get on the bus it took a huge interest in the school bus coming down the road like it was familiar with watching someone get on.  I posted pics and it's story on my FB wall and hopefully someone goes to the shelter to claim it.  No tags and no collar.  It was quite obvious that it's an inside dog.  I hope it's owner calls to claim him.



			
				Roll farms said:
			
		

> So will T-Bone get a 'stay of execution' order when the time comes if you still need him to keep that mare in line?
> 
> I *hate* the sudden flashing blue lights.  Ugh.  Makes my innards turn sour.  Glad he didn't 'bust' you guys for that light.


T-Bone is pulling out every trick to earn a "stay" isn't he?  :/  Crazy calf knows I'm really a softie, but I'm trying to be strong.

I'm glad we didn't get busted for it as I know from previous experience that the ticket is $90.  Turns out that the casing for the light had somehow gotten turned backwards, so it was on and lit but you couldn't tell it.  

The worst part of getting stopped last night was that it was dark and we pulled over next to a new car lot so those flashing lights were reflected off of everything and seemed to surround us.  I was ready to puke by the time the cop turned them off.  



			
				77Herford said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm getting laryngitis.  Probably won't be able to talk at all tomorrow*.  Minimal TN pain today.
> 
> 
> 
> So is that good for your husband.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that would just make his day considering that when I'm sick I turn into a mother bear  
My voice is still barely there today.  *sigh*


----------



## redtailgal

ug I was hoarse all winter last year.  Hopefully I wont have that problem this year.

Do  you suppose the old guy was dumped?  Poor fellow, cold and wet and not sure of where he is.  I'm glad you brought him in.


----------



## marlowmanor

Hoping the lost dog finds his owners.

We need new pictures of Daisy and the twins!  

I could definately use something to brighten my day!


----------



## elevan

If it'll ever stop raining then I'll get you some pics  

If the owner doesn't claim the dog at the shelter within 3 days, they'll put him up for adoption.  I don't know if he was dropped or what.  Opened the door to watch for the bus and there he was.  He refused to leave and was shivering and crying.  He looked so sad.

DH and I just came in from the barn.  We built a creep room for the goats.  They had a hay feeder, mineral feeder and space for alfalfa pellets in there.  I highly suspect that is where they will sleep as well.  Now I don't have to worry about putting out alfalfa pellets free choice to the goats and having the calf or llama gorge themselves.

And of course since we were using power tools, T-Bone was right there all up in our business.  Every tool ended up with calf slobber all over it.  I made the mistake of bending over to put a screw in instead of crouching and ended up getting a head butt to the rear from the calf...it was gentle so I didn't go tumbling but I had to hunt for a screw in the straw which is no easy task.


----------



## Roll farms

DH used to hate using tools around our Emu...they LOVE shiny stuff, and even though he knew they weren't going to bite off his fingers, he still got nervous every time those big heads / mouths came at his hands.

If it ever stops raining........boy you dream big, dontcha???


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> If it ever stops raining........boy you dream big, dontcha???


 It has been pouring here for 2 days now


----------



## elevan

We're supposed to get a dusting of snow on Sunday


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> We're supposed to get a dusting of snow on Sunday


YAHH !!!


----------



## redtailgal

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## elevan

B got into trouble today in school for pushing another kid.  He's been getting into trouble a lot over the past few months for pushing and hitting.  Until today he's never said why or who.  B is 5 yrs old.  He finally started talking tonight.  B along with 3 other boys have been picking on one particular kid.  Why?  Because they don't like the way he dresses!

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I saw RED and then took a DEEP breath.

"Ok, B, what do you not like about A's clothes?"

B's response was "They're nasty and dirty"

Ok, I can handle this.  I went to school with a very nice kid whose family was dirt poor and this sounded like a similar situation.

Next question, "B do you start picking on A or does one of the other boys?"

Response:  "C starts it, then J, W and I do it too".

"B, do they get into trouble too"  

"Yes, they get red for hitting"

WHY does the teacher not recognize what is going on?!

I'm really disappointed in my boy.  Extremely disappointed that he's only 5 and ostracizing someone for their clothes.

So, my next words were..."B, if I'm naked am I still mom?"  Answer was yes.  "B, if I put clothes on am I still mom?"  Answer was yes.  "B, if I put on a fancy dress am I still mom?"  Answer yes again.  "So, B, then the clothes aren't what make me mom do they?"  Answer was no.  "So, B, then A might be a really nice person and the clothes aren't what makes A...A, right?"  Answer yes.

Then we talked more about what makes people who they are.  I also informed B that he is not to "be friends" with C, J or W.  And the he should apologize to A and try to be his friend.  I also took B's favorite outfit away (an OSU jersey and pants) and informed him that when I see that clothes are no longer important to him then he can have it back.

I didn't expect to deal with that with boys and I certainly didn't expect to deal with it in Kindergarten.


----------



## redtailgal

Geesh.  Ya did good, but wow, that is soooo young for them to be having that kind of issue.

Are you gonna have a chat with the teacher?  I'm sorry but she just sound oblivious!

I dont blame you for taking away him favorite outfit.  That was a good call!

Wow, I still cant get over this going on in Kindergarten.  :/


----------



## elevan

B has been seeing the school counselor for his behavior issues.  The conversation will start with her.


----------



## redtailgal

I'll have my  crossed for you.

Sitck with it, Em.  They are only this age for a little while.

G'nght


----------



## elevan

VERY unusual weather that we are having.  I went out to do chores this morning in my coveralls and felt like I was roasting.  If it weren't for the mud / muck I could have gone out in my shirt sleeves.

Gonna have to make a run for chicken feed.  DH has been feeding them and didn't tell me that we were at the BOTTOM of the can!  

I'm really pleased with our creep room for the goats.  It's the warmest and driest place in the barn right now.  Tons of rain today  

With this unseasonable warmth and heavy rain I'm gonna have to keep a super close watch on everyone for worms and coccidia.  So frustrating.

The other day I saw a completely black wooly bear.  He "says" that we're in for a bad winter...I think he must be confused.  Although I've been told that the Farmer's Almanac predicts bad snowstorms in January / February for my neck of the woods.  I just want a heavy and lasting freeze.

Meet the wooly bear:


----------



## redtailgal

Yes yes a nice long hard freeze would be nice for us too!

going to call and check on my lil dog.


----------



## 77Herford

Hard freeze would be nice.  Suppose to have low 40's for Christmas in Iowa, no snow.


----------



## elevan

Went out to TSC earlier and picked up the chicken feed.  DH swore he'd told me that we were low...um...no he didn't.  While I was there I grabbed a bottle of Wazine to deworm the chickens.  Given the weather lately and the problems we've had already I'm not taking chances.

Swung by the vet's office on the way home and grabbed 2 doses of "Lamb Combo".  It's a custom formula that has CD/T and Bo-Se in one shot.  It only costs me $1.03 per dose in pre-filled syringes, so it's definitely worth it to me.  Precious and "Little Boy" got their first shots this afternoon.  The whole herd is due in early January so timing is good.  They'll get their booster and the whole herd will get their annual then.

Precious was such a trooper.  Didn't wimper once.  Then when I spent a minute rubbing the injection site she spent the entire time kissing my hand.

"Little Boy" on the other hand decided to yell for mama the entire time.  He wasn't as bad as his big brother Kingston but obviously the boys are screamers    I can't wait until we band him  *sarcasm*  Kingston was a drama queen about it....I can just imagine with Little Boy.

Made my Kielbasa Stew for dinner tonight.  Had to plate some up nice for pictures as it's one of my cookbook recipes.  I really think it's my new favorite dish.  It came about a few months ago when I was trying to make sense of what was in my fridge and pantry.  It's a confused (fusion) dish that combines Polish, German and Italian influences and is oh so good!

Then I went Christmas shopping with my mom tonight.  It was more to keep her company because I'm done with my shopping.  Of course I didn't get out of the store without spending anything.  Picked up 3 items and spent $20  

Tomorrow I plan to go visit my Grandma Emily.  It's been a couple weeks since I've seen her and I know that this Christmas is going to be especially hard on her.  We lost Grandpa this past May and their wedding anniversary was 12/25.  This year would have made 65 years.  65 years with one person and suddenly they're gone in a blink.  Literally.  One minute he was fine and the next he was in cardiac arrest.  My heart aches for her.  I've only got 14 1/2 years with DH but it would devastate me to lose him.

Today was Yuletide.  Happy Yuletide to those who celebrate it.  I wish everyone a Happy Holiday season, no matter which holiday you celebrate.  Blessings to you, your family and your farm / home.


----------



## autumnprairie

I went to my vet today and checked prices on BOSE and it is 27.00 a vial or 10.50/ shot is the vial price a good deal?
Happy Yule


----------



## elevan

My cookbook is published now as an ebook to start.

The BST is here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=185158#p185158

Golly, I'm a nervous nelly.

I'm gonna expand it further for a print addition sometime next year.


----------



## redtailgal

Does it feel good?!!!!

I'm happy for you!


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats on finishing your cookbook.  That must feel wonderful.


----------



## Ms. Research

Congratulations on finishing your cookbook.  What an accomplishment!  Wishing you all the success with it.  

Gee I know an author!  

So what is the next book going to be?  Hopefully that children's book you were talking about?  

K


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I went to my vet today and checked prices on BOSE and it is 27.00 a vial or 10.50/ shot is the vial price a good deal?


I don't ever buy a full vial.  So idk.  I'm sure that someone will pipe up on it though.


----------



## elevan

Thanks gals.  It feels extremely good to have it finally out there.  Though I'm quite a bit nervous though as since it's out there it's also out there to be judged.  I purposely decided to make this first cookbook a little smaller and offer it as an ebook to start.  It gives a feel for how I "create" in the kitchen.

I have 2 children's books written but illustrations are becoming a complete hassle since I don't draw so well myself.  If those 2 ever get illustrated then they'll be next.  I think in ebook and print editions.

There are 2 other children's books in the works that I'll be using photos to illustrate, so at least I can do 100% myself that way.

The cookbook will become an expanded edition with a LOT more recipes and will be available as a print edition at that time.  Probably next year.

I have a few other projects in the works but I'm keeping them secret for now but look for me to make an announcement on them soon.


----------



## elevan

Went to visit my Grandma Emily this morning.  I gave her a BYH calendar and she really enjoyed looking at and discussing all the critters in it.  Then she gave me a present (I had already told her not too).  It was a (generic) Magic Bullet blender.  She told me it was part of what my Grandpa ordered before he died so it was from him too.  Grandpa became addicted to home shopping in the months before his death (catalogs and tv).  And of course because she was talking about Grandpa, she got teary...and so did I.

So tonight I made Chinese.  Garlic chicken with Crab Rangoons.  

My nephews are visiting and the youngest (Z2) looked at me after dinner and said "Aunt Lou, that food was _actually _pretty good"

Huh?  "You mean you're surprised Z2?"

"Yep."

I guess ordinarily he just eats what's on his plate whether he likes it or not and doesn't complain cause he knows my rule of you have to eat the little bit of what's on your plate (like it or hate it) and then you can ask for seconds of what you like.  So for him to comment that it was "actually" pretty good, I'll take as a compliment (I think)  

Z2 is a major source of inspiration for my children's stories.  He is what I imagine that Dr. Seuss was like as a child.  HUGE imagination...I mean HUGE.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Ohhh I LOVE Crab rangoons! Many people have never had them, however they're my favorite asian dish.


----------



## elevan

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> Ohhh I LOVE Crab rangoons! Many people have never had them, however they're my favorite asian dish.


They're my favorite Asian dish too.  When I say I'm hungry for Chinese, I'm really saying that I'm craving Crab Rangoons!  

I make my own.  The recipe is in my cookbook.  Rave reviews on them all around every time I make them.  The Chinese joints make a killing on them and you get very little.  Mine are stuffed with crab and cream cheese goodness and fried to perfection.  I thought I was addicted to them when I used to buy them...now I could make them every day and be very happy.


----------



## wannacow

We love them too!  I also make them from scratch and loaded w/ crab...  They freeze well, then can be fried when you want them.


----------



## elevan

It's snowing!  White Christmas?  

My mom made a ton of fudge / cookies last night.  I told her she better give it all away and remove the temptation.  There is still a huge pan of white chocolate walnut fudge, white chocolate fudge, chocolate fudge and butterscotch oatmeal cookies still sitting on the counter.  Give me strength to not grab a glass of milk and some goodies.


----------



## redtailgal

Thank alot Em.

I just gained 10 pounds by reading your post.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

elevan said:
			
		

> My cookbook is published now as an ebook to start.
> 
> The BST is here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=185158#p185158
> 
> Golly, I'm a nervous nelly.
> 
> I'm gonna expand it further for a print addition sometime next year.


Wow, that is so neat! Good job for having a dream and following through with it.  Hope all turns out like you are wanting it to.


----------



## elevan

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cookbook is published now as an ebook to start.
> 
> The BST is here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=185158#p185158
> 
> Golly, I'm a nervous nelly.
> 
> I'm gonna expand it further for a print addition sometime next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is so neat! Good job for having a dream and following through with it.  Hope all turns out like you are wanting it to.
Click to expand...

My only goal is to share as I've been asked so many times to do so.  Not looking to become rich and famous


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Thank alot Em.
> 
> I just gained 10 pounds by reading your post.


You?

I'm the one here staring at it thinking that it will disappear without me eating it...yeah right  

Might as well get some milk and have a taste.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

elevan said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cookbook is published now as an ebook to start.
> 
> The BST is here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=185158#p185158
> 
> Golly, I'm a nervous nelly.
> 
> I'm gonna expand it further for a print addition sometime next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is so neat! Good job for having a dream and following through with it.  Hope all turns out like you are wanting it to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My only goal is to share as I've been asked so many times to do so.  Not looking to become rich and famous
Click to expand...

Wow, that's even better!  Well thanks for being such a sharing person.


----------



## elevan

I'm worn down today.  CFS.  I'm trying to work through it though and am working on my "secret" project book wise.  I'm gonna finish it before I clue you in though (I think).  Just know that if you thought the cookbook was great, then you're really gonna like this one as it's just for you.


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## SmallFarmGirl

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Thank alot Em.
> 
> I just gained 10 pounds by reading your post.


 I KNOW !! Sounds soooo good ...


----------



## elevan

I'm letting the secret out of the bag. 

I've been working on this project for a while.  And I'm really excited about it.


----------



## elevan

Is everyone ready for the holiday weekend?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> I'm letting the secret out of the bag.
> 
> I've been working on this project for a while.  And I'm really excited about it.


COOL !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I have been trying to make my own but, I think I've changed my mind ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> Is everyone ready for the holiday weekend?


Yes !!!! And then noooooo .. YES !!!


----------



## elevan

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I have been trying to make my own but, I think I've changed my mind ...


It was a lot of trial and error on my part to find something that I liked.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to make my own but, I think I've changed my mind ...
> 
> 
> 
> It was a lot of trial and error on my part to find something that I liked.
Click to expand...

Neat !!! Can we here a story ???  How did it all start ???


----------



## elevan

How did what all start?  Writing or the Goat Notes project?

Writing is just a means to an end to me.  I'm very much a solution oriented person and these books have given me a solution to something.  The cookbook was a solution to all the requests for my recipes.

The Goat Notes book is the solution to my record keeping needs.  And I KNOW that others need the same solution, so why not make it available?  :/

I started out trying to find an electronic means of keeping my records but then I realized that I was making notes while in the barn and then coming in to the house and typing them into the computer.  I don't like double work.

So the next incarnation was to create a group of pages for keeping the records and putting them into a binder.  I kept adding notes for different illness and supplements.  My binder grew to 3 inches thick.

I began to think to myself that it would make a good resource book (record keeping and notes).  So it was a matter of what notes that I wanted to add.

The book is primarily about record keeping.  A lot of the reference information in Edition 1 was tested here first, so y'all really do know that I have some knowledge behind what I wrote about.

There will be more Editions.  Why?  Because who could have just 10 goats?    Really, if you're breeding and selling then you are going to have a lot more.  Good record keeping is important.  The only way you can learn from what you've done in the past is to understand it and to write it down.  Plus how are you supposed to remember what medicine and dosage you gave to goat B 6 months ago?

Each additional Edition will also include a different set of reference items (my notes).  Edition 1 focused on Basic Health, Supplementation, Feeding and Parasites.  It includes the necessary pages to keep health / breeding records for 10 goats.

So, I plan to be pretty busy next year.  Expanding the cookbook into a print edition.  Writing continuing Editions for Goat Notes and finishing my children's books.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> How did what all start?  Writing or the Goat Notes project?
> 
> Writing is just a means to an end to me.  I'm very much a solution oriented person and these books have given me a solution to something.  The cookbook was a solution to all the requests for my recipes.
> 
> The Goat Notes book is the solution to my record keeping needs.  And I KNOW that others need the same solution, so why not make it available?  :/
> 
> I started out trying to find an electronic means of keeping my records but then I realized that I was making notes while in the barn and then coming in to the house and typing them into the computer.  I don't like double work.
> 
> So the next incarnation was to create a group of pages for keeping the records and putting them into a binder.  I kept adding notes for different illness and supplements.  My binder grew to 3 inches thick.
> 
> I began to think to myself that it would make a good resource book (record keeping and notes).  So it was a matter of what notes that I wanted to add.
> 
> The book is primarily about record keeping.  A lot of the reference information in Edition 1 was tested here first, so y'all really do know that I have some knowledge behind what I wrote about.
> 
> There will be more Editions.  Why?  Because who could have just 10 goats?    Really, if you're breeding and selling then you are going to have a lot more.  Good record keeping is important.  The only way you can learn from what you've done in the past is to understand it and to write it down.  Plus how are you supposed to remember what medicine and dosage you gave to goat B 6 months ago?
> 
> Each additional Edition will also include a different set of reference items (my notes).  Edition 1 focused on Basic Health, Supplementation, Feeding and Parasites.  It includes the necessary pages to keep health / breeding records for 10 goats.
> 
> So, I plan to be pretty busy next year.  Expanding the cookbook into a print edition.  Writing continuing Editions for Goat Notes and finishing my children's books.


WOW  awesome too !!!!


----------



## elevan

Man, I'm so tired today.

Gonna try to stay up to watch Soul Surfer though since I've really wanted to see it for a while.

It's only 8:30?  Gah!  Don't know if I'm gonna make it til midnight.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Why stay up till midnight ?? You are such and AWESOME Staff Member ... you need a rest ...


----------



## elevan

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Why stay up till midnight ?? You are such and AWESOME Staff Member ... you need a rest ...


Soul Surfer comes on at 9:40 and goes off at 11:38 (essentially midnight).  I really want to see it and keep missing it for one reason or another.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why stay up till midnight ?? You are such and AWESOME Staff Member ... you need a rest ...
> 
> 
> 
> Soul Surfer comes on at 9:40 and goes off at 11:38 (essentially midnight).  I really want to see it and keep missing it for one reason or another.
Click to expand...

I see ... Well if I did not want to miss it I would too !!!! Sounds good ... Don't forget good old buttered  !!!! Enjoy the show ....


----------



## elevan

I don't know if it's a "sign" or what...but I have the word *Help *in a cream colored box stuck to the bottom middle of my computer screen.  It's been there for hours and it's on top of all things that I open.  Is my computer trying to tell me something?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> I don't know if it's a "sign" or what...but I have the word *Help *in a cream colored box stuck to the bottom middle of my computer screen.  It's been there for hours and it's on top of all things that I open.  Is my computer trying to tell me something?


Hmmmm... I'm not a computer whiz but, I think your computer is saying," Fix the problem before you do anything else.." What kid of computer do you have ???


----------



## elevan

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's a "sign" or what...but I have the word *Help *in a cream colored box stuck to the bottom middle of my computer screen.  It's been there for hours and it's on top of all things that I open.  Is my computer trying to tell me something?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... I'm not a computer whiz but, I think your computer is saying," Fix the problem before you do anything else.." What kid of computer do you have ???
Click to expand...



Right now I'm using an Acer netbook.  It's kind of odd.  Never saw anything like it  :/

I guess I'll have to restart the computer and see if it's still there.  But I've never heard of a computer putting out a "check engine" light.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's a "sign" or what...but I have the word *Help *in a cream colored box stuck to the bottom middle of my computer screen.  It's been there for hours and it's on top of all things that I open.  Is my computer trying to tell me something?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... I'm not a computer whiz but, I think your computer is saying," Fix the problem before you do anything else.." What kid of computer do you have ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm using an Acer netbook.  It's kind of odd.  Never saw anything like it  :/
> 
> I guess I'll have to restart the computer and see if it's still there.  But I've never heard of a computer putting out a "check engine" light.
Click to expand...

Sounds good... do that first then, if you STILL see it ... ask me ???


----------



## elevan

I restarted and it's gone.

Really weird.  :/


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> I restarted and it's gone.
> 
> Really weird.  :/


Yes ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Merry Christmas Elevan !!! May God bless your family and every  animal you own !!!


----------



## elevan

No matter what your native tongue, I would like to wish you a very Merry Christmas!

Merry Christmas! 
قد الميلاد!
Фирнал Коледа!
圣诞快乐！
聖誕快樂！
Vesel vnoce !
Lystig Jul! 
Vrolijke Kerstmis!
Iloinen joulu! 
Joyeux Nol ! 
Frhliches Weihnachten!
Καλά Χριστούγεννα!
Ƙirismetti jin daɗi.
חג מולד שמח!
नाचते-गाते-खाते क्रिसमस की!
Vidm karcsony!
Buon Natale! 
メリークリスマス！
메리 크리스마스!
Lystig Jul ! 
Wesołych Świąt!
Natal feliz! 
ميريگ بازي!
Craciun fericit!
С Рождеством Христовым!
Feliz Navidad! 
Munter jul! 
วันคริสต์มาสแล้ว!
Merry Noel!
میری کرسمس!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

WOW


----------



## elevan

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> WOW




I do not speak all of those.  But I have friends from several countries and it's fun to converse in their own tongue.  I'm well versed in using translation software.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not speak all of those.  But I have friends from several countries and it's fun to converse in their own tongue.  I'm well versed in using translation software.
Click to expand...

I played that joke with my friend   ... Till .... Her friend,( who really talked that way ) Told me my translator was not working ...


----------



## elevan

I've never had a problem.  I have a friend from Denmark that I communicate frequently in Dutch / Danish...sometimes German.


----------



## elevan

I don't always use the translator for German, but some words throw me off so that I have to use it.

I have friends that speak (natively) German, Dutch / Danish, Russian, Swahili, Spanish and Japanese.


----------



## jodief100

Ich wnsche deiner Familie ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und alles Gute zum neuen Jahr!

No software necessary, I speak German.  

I love the list!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Ich wnsche deiner Familie ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und alles Gute zum neuen Jahr!
> 
> No software necessary, I speak German.
> 
> I love the list!


 wow .. you do ??? AMAZING !!!


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Ich wnsche deiner Familie ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und alles Gute zum neuen Jahr!
> 
> No software necessary, I speak German.
> 
> I love the list!




I can definitely use the good New Year!

You've made me curious about languages spoken...I'm gonna go post in Random Ramblings.


----------



## redtailgal

Merry Christmas and a Happy New year!

ulihelisdi (h)unadetiyisgvi  (Cherokee)


----------



## marlowmanor

Emily!


----------



## CheerioLounge

For our Polynesian friends! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

Mele Kalikimaka me ka Hauʻoli Makahiki Hou _Hawai'ian_

Ia Manuia Le Kerisimasi Ma Le Tausaga Fou _Samoan_


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## Queen Mum

감사합니다


----------



## country farm girl

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT!!        OR GOOD MORNING DPENDING ON WHERE YOU ARE!


----------



## 77Herford

Happy Holiday's


----------



## daisychick




----------



## elevan

Thank you everyone!

I hope that you all are having a great day with family / friends!


----------



## elevan

B & K got remote control boats from Santa and are driving me crazy wanting to go out to the pond and race them.  We're waiting for DH to get home from work (about 1pm) before we open presents that we're from Santa.  So the Santa stuff is getting a lot of playtime right now, but those boats are driving them crazy because I won't take them out to the pond.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> B & K got remote control boats from Santa and are driving me crazy wanting to go out to the pond and race them.  We're waiting for DH to get home from work (about 1pm) before we open presents that we're from Santa.  So the Santa stuff is getting a lot of playtime right now, but those boats are driving them crazy because I won't take them out to the pond.


Cute little boys !!! Can't wait to hear how the first sail out on the pond went !!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Merry Christmas Em!


----------



## Ms. Research

Thank you EleVan for that Christmas Wish.

Hope you and your family had a Wonderful Christmas.

Wishing you and yours a Happy, Healthy, and Prosperous New Year.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Thank you for my cute message, I hope that you have a safe and wonderful New Year!


----------



## elevan

Yesterday morning the boys got up and had breakfast and then were allowed to open their Santa gifts.

Then I went out to take care of the critters.  Came in and started dinner preparations.

DH was supposed to be home at 1pm and that's when we would open all other gifts.  He was 2 hours late getting out of work  

So we rushed through gifts so that I could finish up dinner and then we could eat and then go see Grandma Emily.

Dinner was heavy on the protein and starch (not a normal planning for me but I had other cooks in the kitchen).  We had turkey (our hen), ham, mashed potatoes, ham gravy, sweet potato with walnuts and maple syrup, scalloped potatoes, homemade noodles, sweet corn pudding, dinner rolls and pumpkin pie.  Where were the veggies?  (I don't consider potatoes or corn veggies - they are a starch).  Well...I had my brother's gf bring a side (sweet corn pudding), it was good and I normally don't like corn pudding.  Mom wanted scalloped potatoes and after I sliced all the potatoes there were some slices left over from the dish so I turned them into mashed taters.  By the time I was done with everything then I just didn't have time or space for anything else.

Food was good.  The turkey was our hen (we had the tom at Thanksgiving).  She had a lot more flavor than the tom.  She also had more fat.

We ate and then Mom and I went to visit Grandma Emily.  Remember Christmas was her wedding anniversary and this year would have been 65 years...it's also the first without Grandpa.  Mom and I walked in to see my Uncle (who lives with her) with the recliner upside down and Grandma shining a flashlight on it.  Apparently Uncle Early (as the boys call him) had lost one of his hearing aids.  Losing a hearing aid is not a new occurrence for him, but for some reason last night he was desperate to find it.  He once looked for one for 3 weeks and it turned up in the driveway intact until the day he found it...Early had just spotted it right before a friend stepped on it.  So as Early said, he's lost it 952 times and found it each time...just don't know why he was so frantic this time.  :/

We had a nice visit with Grandma.  But of course she turned the conversation to Grandpa in telling us that one of my Aunts had taken 7 candles to the grave to light (6 kids + 1 wife).  Then another Aunt took Grandma there and lit them again.  Grandma was hinting that Mom and I should do that.  But we don't visit graves (at least I don't and I've never known my Mom to).  I know it upsets Grandma that we don't go to "visit" Grandpa but he's _not there_.

When we went to leave Mom stopped dead at the screen door and I ran in to her back...she just kept staring at the door and saying "Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh"  I finally said "What is the problem?" and looked around her as she was saying "That's a possum!"  There was an opossum standing in the cat's dish on the porch eating their food.  It was the fattest possum I've ever seen.  It ran under the porch when it noticed us and we hurried down the ramp to the car.  When we got into the car we noticed that it was watching us.  When it realized that we weren't coming back it got back on the porch and started eating again.  It's no wonder that Grandma goes through so much cat food.  That thing probably eats 90% of the food.

Came home to find B sick.  And he continues to be sick today as well.  Coming from both ends    Of course the whole thing is making me queasy too.  I hate seeing someone hurl. 

K is having a blast with his new stuff.  Although we got him some new DJ style headphones for his MP3 player and now we can't find the player  

They didn't get to the pond to race their boats yet and won't until B is feeling better.

I've got a raging sinus headache today along with TN pain and nausea from dealing with B.  DH had better not be late today (he's supposed to be home at 2p) as I'm turning the boys and critters over to him when he gets here.


----------



## redtailgal

I dont visit graves either.  I get some grief about that, too.  

I hope B gets to feeling better. And I hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## elevan

B is still feeling bad  

I got the top end stopped but the bottom end is still a problem.  Poor guy is so upset that he can't have food.  I joke that when he's a teenager that I'm just gonna give him a gift card to a buffet to go have dinner as it'll be cheaper...the boy loves to eat.

Here's B with one of his favorite presents yesterday.  He got a complete kids tool set (real tools).







And K with his DJ style headphones.  I'm still looking for his MP3 player


----------



## autumnprairie

I hope B and you feel better soon. 

They are too cute!!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Aww. They are cute.  Too bad B isn't feeling too well, I hope he feels better soon. Same to you too Em!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I can't see the pics !! I'm sure your boys are adorable though !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

See the pic now !!! They are ADORABLE !!!


----------



## redtailgal

Mornin' lady!

I hope that no one in your household is spewing out of either end today!

LOL, thats my wish for you today from one mom to another.


----------



## elevan

So far so good.

I got up late, so I'm gonna make a Dutch Baby for lunch.


----------



## elevan

In case anyone is wondering what a Dutch Baby is...here's a pic before it deflated (it's supposed to deflate).






It's called a dutch baby because when it bakes and poofs up it looks like the hats that they used to put on Dutch babies  

I made a sweet version and we topped with maple syrup.  But it can be made with a lean toward savory.


----------



## elevan

Amazing how this one pic (which I don't think is overly exciting) has generated a lot of interest in my cookbook.  And this isn't even in the ebook edition.  But it will be in the print edition    along with several variations on it.

DH is just like...well get the print edition done.  It's not as easy as that.  The print edition will need to contain twice as many recipes that will all need to be tested several times and pics taken of food.  Variations tried and tasted.

Looks like it's gonna rain today


----------



## jodief100

Oh good!  I though your were making a Johnathon Swift proposal.  

It does look good.  What's in it?


----------



## elevan

Per serving: 1 lg egg, 1/4 cup flour, 1/4 cup whole milk plus seasonings depending on what flavor profile that you're after.  It's really simple.  Tastes like an eggy pancake when you make it sweet and top with maple syrup.


----------



## elevan

Backyard Herds has an Official Facebook page folks!  Make sure you check it out, become a fan and invite your friends:  http://www.facebook.com/BackYardHerds


----------



## autumnprairie

I have some recipes if you would like to try them they are desserts


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I have some recipes if you would like to try them they are desserts


Sure.  If you want feel free to post them in the recipe section.  Or shoot me a PM / email.  Whatever you prefer.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some recipes if you would like to try them they are desserts
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  If you want feel free to post them in the recipe section.  Or shoot me a PM / email.  Whatever you prefer.
Click to expand...

ok sounds good,


----------



## elevan

Ugh.  I've been pretty darn busy tonight.  And I've got one pushy DH.  My eyes and fingers have been glued to the keyboard.  And now they're getting pretty tired.


----------



## redtailgal

I kinda like your pushy DH!


----------



## elevan

Yeah, well I might just push him outta the bed.  He's been snoozing while I work my fingers to the bone.  

Time for bed.  Night all.


----------



## elevan

We've got a light covering of white stuff - snow!  The ground is frozen enough that we're not sinking in the mud - yay!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> We've got a light covering of white stuff - snow!  The ground is frozen enough that we're not sinking in the mud - yay!


----------



## redtailgal

snow.  

rain.    

Tulips and buttecups and the sounds of spring!   

sigh.  I've got a long wait dont I?


----------



## Mamaboid

redtailgal said:
			
		

> snow.
> 
> rain.
> 
> Tulips and buttecups and the sounds of spring!
> 
> sigh.  I've got a long wait dont I?


Not near as long as I do.  Northeast corner of PA doesn't get spring til June


----------



## elevan

It's snowing again today.

B is still having some issues with his illness from a few days ago.

K is getting into tons of trouble.

Boingo is feeling sick...my poor doggy.

I've got all kinds of issues...need to go in for repairs.  

RTG and I are planning a Bahamas vacation


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> RTG and I are planning a Bahamas vacation


    haaaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## redtailgal

What's this planning nonsense......I'm packed.


----------



## elevan

I better get busy then!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers




----------



## elevan

Boingo has an appointment with the vet for Saturday morning.  He seemed to lose so much body condition today (in just one day) that it just plain scared the dickens out of me.  He's still in his ideal weight range but I can suddenly see all of his bones!.

Since that's a couple of days off, I went ahead and dewormed him and gave him some Canine Red Cell.  I'm tempted to give him some vitamin B too just to get him to eat some more.

He's increased his drinking quite a bit...and that scares me even more as he could have Fanconi Syndrome.  He's at the age range that it is typically diagnosed.



> Overt symptoms are: frequent urination, excessive water-drinking, and loss of weight and condition.


I CANNOT lose this dog.  He is my cuddle bug, my baby, my best buddy.  He is only 6 years old and in a breed that lives regularly to 15 that is young.


----------



## redtailgal

Boy, do I understand that one.

Hugs and prayers!


----------



## elevan

The good news is that if it is Fanconi that it can be treated with supplements for the rest of his life.  If it's not too far advanced.

I just finished sending my vet the protocol and information for the premiere authority on the disease and Basenjis.  My vet has admitted before that they know little about the breed but are willing to do whatever they can for him.

I'm just so worried about him.


----------



## redtailgal

Well, not that it will do any of us any good, I will worry with you.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Poor thing .... Dogs can rap around  your heart.


----------



## elevan

I'm not entirely sure that calf is gonna make it to full weight before he goes in  

He's learning how to throw his weight around...and threw me into a stall wall.  He was excited and wanted to play...remember that he thinks he's a goat.  But he's not a goat, he's a huge calf!  Grrr.

Yep, don't think he'll make it to Spring of 2013 before he goes in....he may not make it to Summer of 2012.  I might have to do some more rearranging to get him out of the main barn....He may have to share space with the horses.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely sure that calf is gonna make it to full weight before he goes in
> 
> He's learning how to throw his weight around...and threw me into a stall wall.  He was excited and wanted to play...remember that he thinks he's a goat.  But he's not a goat, he's a huge calf!  Grrr.
> 
> Yep, don't think he'll make it to Spring of 2013 before he goes in....he may not make it to Summer of 2012.  I might have to do some more rearranging to get him out of the main barn....He may have to share space with the horses.


I am glad that you are ok, will he be sharing the same space as your mom' s horse? 
The calf need something to plck on, I mean play with.


----------



## elevan

Boingo doesn't even want to get out of bed today.  Not to drink, eat or go potty.  Can't get to the vet until tomorrow.  Gotta keep him hydrated, so I decided to give him a couple of Sub-Q fluid pockets (right or wrong).  They absorbed within minutes.  Obviously his poor body needed the hydration.  I'll do it again this afternoon I think.  I'll probably ask the vet to give him an iv bag of fluids while we're there tomorrow.


----------



## redtailgal

I am sorry.  Sounds like it was a good call giving him the subq fluids. As long as he is absorbing so quickly, I'd saddle bag him every 3-4 hours.

Is there anyway they can take him on an emergency basis?


----------



## elevan

They could take him but I have no way to get there.  DH is at work.  My mom is at work.  I have the boys.  The only vehicle available to me is the farm truck (a 2 seater), so I can't get myself, 2 boys (who must be in booster seats) and a little dog to the vet in that.


----------



## elevan

He moved!  Granted it was just to get under the covers and cuddle but he moved!

He's been laying in the same spot in the center of the bed since about midnight last night.  Which is not at all like my squirmy little guy.

Yeah, I'm definitely gonna keep him hydrated with Sub-Q fluids throughout the day.  I'll give him some more Canine Red Cell too as he's awfully pale.

I kind of worry about doing anything that will throw off his blood tests tomorrow but I don't want to lose him either.  If it's Fanconi like I suspect then his tests are gonna be awful anyway.


----------



## redtailgal

Well, it's a good sign that he moved.  poor little guy.

Cuddle him up today.  Cuddles are good medicene.


----------



## elevan

Yeah, his favorite spot is under the covers plastered to my legs.  He likes to cuddle under a cover as he's always cold in the winter (super short hair).  So, guess I'm staying in bed today


----------



## redtailgal

lol, hey whatever works.

Vixen is like that.  She wants to be under the covers.  I tease her sometimes.  I'll let her get all situated and then ove over about an inch, just far enough that she is not touching me.  It gets her all riled up, snorting and carrying on as she resituates so that her entire little body is pressed against my leg, lol.


----------



## jodief100

Have your vet get in contact with Ohio State University.  They do a lot of sighthound health research there.  It is with greyhounds but they may be able to help.  I have a doctor's name around here somewhere, let me see if I can find it.  I Hope your baby improves.


----------



## elevan

If you can find it, just shoot me a PM Jodie.

I did send my vet the contact info for Steve Gonto, M.M.Sc., Ph.D., the premiere authority on Fanconi Syndrome in the Basenji.  He is out of Savannah, GA though.  But he's made this one disease in one specific breed his life's work.  He's even been able to track down the specific gene that makes them susceptible...that happened just last year.


----------



## elevan

Never underestimate the power of a downed animal.  

I just gave Boingo saddlebags of Sub-Q fluids and sustained some pretty good injuries for my trouble.

Earlier DH helped me and Boingo didn't even flinch when I stuck him.  So, I didn't think he would be any hassle this afternoon when I had to do it again by myself and so I didn't even muzzle him.

WRONG!

As soon as the needle penetrated his skin he attacked and it was all I could do just to get my body parts out of the way and a hand clamped around him mouth to stop the violence.

I now have a quarter size hematoma on my left arm.  My right hand sustained most of the damage and came away bloody and painful.  I cannot close it fully or hyperextend it.    I hope that there's no lasting damage because I will not go to get it checked.  The minute you say dog bite they take the dog and quarantine them.  Boingo is sick and it was my fault.

It's taken me 15 minutes to type this little bit.  Man, it hurts.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I am very sorry to hear about your dog. I hope he gets better soon! 
I am also sorry to hear he bit you. That had to of hurt! Hugs to you!  Try to be careful, Emily! BYH needs you!


----------



## redtailgal

Go right now and soak it.

Take about a gallon of warm water, put about 1/2 c of epsom salt in it, and a good solid squirt of betadine or some sort of wound cleanser.  Soak it until the water is getting uncomfortably cold.  Scrub it, and encourage it to bleed (blood is an excellent wound cleanser).

When all that is done, take a q-tip and pack any puncture wounds with anti-biotic cream, pack a full at you can.

Make sure to pull your puncture wounds open a couple times a day, so they are force to heal from the inside out. A daily bleed wouldnt hurt them at all.

I understand why you dont want to go to the Doc, and I dont blame you.  But dog bites can get nasty, real nasty, and real quick.

Seriously, soaking it will help kill the germs down deep in puncture wounds.


----------



## elevan

No real puncture wounds, more like ripped skin.  The worst right above where the thumb connects to the palm.  That area has pain shooting up into my index finger.

Everything is cleaned and coated in antibiotic ointment.

I'm not too worried about infection.  I'm more worried about the possibility of nerve and / or tendon damage with the type of pain I'm having and the fact that my hand won't close any further and to basically make an O with my forefinger and thumb and it still looks cupped when I try to open it all the way.

It's my fault.  Geesh, I'd just stabbed him with an 18 gauge needle...the equivalent of a sawed off pipe.  No muzzle.  No one to hold him.  Yeah, pretty darn stupid on my part.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

you poor thing .... Hope everything turns out well ...


----------



## elevan

I just gave Boingo another round of the Sub-Q fluids with DH's assistance.  Easy peasy this time.  Thank goodness.

It's definitely helping.  Boingo got up a little while ago and got excited and started to run to the door to go outside and then fell down because he didn't have the energy to keep going.  But...he felt good enough to try.

I'll let y'all know what the vet says tomorrow.  We go at 9:30a.

Oh...my hand still won't close or open all the way but the hematoma on my left arm is down and is now just an ugly bruise.


----------



## elevan

The vet visit was not a good one.  I broke down and cried.  The series of tests to diagnose Fanconi are complicated and expensive.  My vet doesn't have the equipment and told me that I'd need to go to Columbus.  We checked on the cost...it would be $1500 for the tests alone.  I don't have that kind of money lying around.  

We decided to brainstorm ideas.  Not all clues pointed to Fanconi.  There are symptoms which makes my vet consider Cushings and Diabetes.  But Fanconi is to the top of the list.

Boingo's blood sugar was 328.  But that could be because of Fanconi or Diabetes.  Boingo has a weird skin issue (and thin skin) which made the vet consider Cushings.

I was told that it was a good thing that I gave him the Lactated Ringers Sub-Q as it probably kept him alive.  However, the vet preferred Sodium Chloride solution for dogs.  Boingo's sodium level is low, so it'll help with that too.

So here's the plan:

This weekend Boingo will get the following:

Sodium Chloride solution Sub-Q every 6 hours (saddle bagged)
Sodium Bicarb (Baking Soda) 1 mEq / kg daily  (Fanconi treatment)
Vit B orally to increase appetite
Neo / Dex Eye Ointment daily (he developed an eye infection overnight)

I need to collect a fecal and urine specimen and we will go back on Monday morning to redraw blood.

If Boingo's glucose is normal on Monday then we "know" it's Fanconi and will add the rest of the treatment protocol for that.

If it is still high then we will proceed as if it is Diabetes and start him on insulin.  We would also order a Cushings test at that time.

I was prepared that my boy may not make it.  That we'll do the best we can for him with the resources that I have available to give, but it may not be enough.

I will keep you all posted but this is tearing me up inside.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

poor thing ...


----------



## country farm girl

elevan said:
			
		

> The vet visit was not a good one.  I broke down and cried.  The series of tests to diagnose Fanconi are complicated and expensive.  My vet doesn't have the equipment and told me that I'd need to go to Columbus.  We checked on the cost...it would be $1500 for the tests alone.  I don't have that kind of money lying around.
> 
> We decided to brainstorm ideas.  Not all clues pointed to Fanconi.  There are symptoms which makes my vet consider Cushings and Diabetes.  But Fanconi is to the top of the list.
> 
> Boingo's blood sugar was 328.  But that could be because of Fanconi or Diabetes.  Boingo has a weird skin issue (and thin skin) which made the vet consider Cushings.
> 
> I was told that it was a good thing that I gave him the Lactated Ringers Sub-Q as it probably kept him alive.  However, the vet preferred Sodium Chloride solution for dogs.  Boingo's sodium level is low, so it'll help with that too.
> 
> So here's the plan:
> 
> This weekend Boingo will get the following:
> 
> Sodium Chloride solution Sub-Q every 6 hours (saddle bagged)
> Sodium Bicarb (Baking Soda) 1 mEq / kg daily  (Fanconi treatment)
> Vit B orally to increase appetite
> Neo / Dex Eye Ointment daily (he developed an eye infection overnight)
> 
> I need to collect a fecal and urine specimen and we will go back on Monday morning to redraw blood.
> 
> If Boingo's glucose is normal on Monday then we "know" it's Fanconi and will add the rest of the treatment protocol for that.
> 
> If it is still high then we will proceed as if it is Diabetes and start him on insulin.  We would also order a Cushings test at that time.
> 
> I was prepared that my boy may not make it.  That we'll do the best we can for him with the resources that I have available to give, but it may not be enough.
> 
> I will keep you all posted but this is tearing me up inside.


I am so sorry      I know how you feel, when my cat got relley sick at home he died in my arms but he came back when I was crying over him so we got him to the vet as fast as we coud and the vet was able to save him    when he came home after 2 weeks, my mom toled me I can't pick him up and pet him wicht made me so upsuet that I went to sit in a chair to which to my delilt he came and jumped up on my lap and went to sleep right then and there    so have some faith they can surprise you in BIG WAYS!!!!


----------



## wannacow

I'm so sorry to hear about Boingo.  Love him all you can.  There are no regrets in that.


----------



## jodief100

So sorry to hear about Boingo.  We thought Roi had Cushings several years ago.  My vet sent us to a doggie internist and it turned out to be thyroid issues coupled with a skin infection. The Cushings test took all day.  I sat in a room with him on his blanket and they came in every hour or so to check things.  I can't remember all the details but it was about $350.  

I really hope you can figure it out, it is horrible not knowing.


----------



## Roll farms

Sure hope you can figure it out quickly, as easily as possible.


----------



## autumnprairie

Praying for you guys


----------



## redtailgal

This part of having critters really bites. 

I a sorry about your snugglebuddy, and am hoping for the best.

How is your hand?  Dont forget to take care of yourself, too.


----------



## elevan

My hand is better, thank you for asking.

Boingo is doing pretty good this evening.  The vitamin B definitely gave him an appetite and he's had 2 small meals today.  The fluids are keeping him hydrated and he's getting a little bit of energy.

We're actually kind of hoping that it's diabetes...sounds bad to hope for a certain illness but it's the easiest to deal with.

I hate to say it but this whole thing has put me into a bad frame of mind.  2011 was a terrible year and this is how I end it...with a carry over problem to start the new year with    DH wants me to be positive but it's really hard.  Add to that some other things going on and it's just hard to be positive right now.  But I'll try because Boingo means a whole lot to me.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> My hand is better, thank you for asking.
> 
> Boingo is doing pretty good this evening.  The vitamin B definitely gave him an appetite and he's had 2 small meals today.  The fluids are keeping him hydrated and he's getting a little bit of energy.
> 
> We're actually kind of hoping that it's diabetes...sounds bad to hope for a certain illness but it's the easiest to deal with.
> 
> I hate to say it but this whole thing has put me into a bad frame of mind.  2011 was a terrible year and this is how I end it...with a carry over problem to start the new year with    DH wants me to be positive but it's really hard.  Add to that some other things going on and it's just hard to be positive right now.  But I'll try because Boingo means a whole lot to me.


I was hoping the same. The lesser of two evils.  Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## elevan

Boingo had to go poo at 2am so I grabbed the collection container to get a fecal sample.  He raced off the deck and I was right behind him but when I got to the lower deck it was slippery with frost.  My feet went out from under me and I fell hard onto my backside.  My head hit the deck and then bounced to hit it a second time.  I laid there for a few seconds not sure what had happening or what / where was going on.  DH opened the door because he'd heard the thump and found me laying there and asked what had happened.  When I told him that I'd hit my head, his response was "You can't even get a poop sample right".  I know that he was joking but this caused a huge fight.  I sent him after the sample.

This morning I have the pain in my head from a concussion, pain in my neck from the whiplash action of my head bouncing and pain in my back from the fall.  Didn't get out of bed until 9:30a.  Chickens / guineas / ducks didn't get out of the coop until 10a.

Obviously 2012 is not starting out a good year at all.  I have to wonder what I did in early 2011 to have a curse put upon me as the year began to fall apart big time in May and has continued since then.  Maybe I'm just talking nonsense...the back of my head is thumping after all.

I just gave Boingo his fluids.  He's getting better at this process but I still tie one of DH's socks around his mouth now after the incident before.

In a little while I'll give him his vit. B and baking soda along with his eye drops.

Still gotta get a urine sample from him at some point today.  DH is gonna have to do that one.

I had to leave haying and watering to DH when he gets home this afternoon too.  (Don't worry they have plenty to get through the morning).  I'm dizzy when I'm standing up and to go out to release the poultry was almost too much.

I'm already seeing a minor improvement in him.  But understand that it's only temporary.  We need to decide on a diagnosis and a course of lifelong treatment.

One thing I noticed that both I and the vet skipped over was this when discussing Fanconi:


> _Once a working diagnosis of Fanconi disease has been made *on the basis of a POSITIVE urine glucose in the absence of elevated blood glucose* (and without predisposing events, such as poisoning or renal infection), then the following tests should be run_ (those would be the really expensive tests).


We didn't get a urine specimen (they'll have that tomorrow).  BUT...Boingo's blood glucose *was* elevated, so based on that criteria for a working diagnosis then it wouldn't be Fanconi.  Makes it much easier to diagnose as diabetes I would think.
Dr. Jack had told me that if I hadn't brought up Fanconi (something he's never had to deal with) then he would have diagnosed Diabetes.  But the possibility of it being Fanconi made him cautious in that concern.

Well there's your update on Boingo for the day.  I'll keep you posted of any changes and of his appointment in the morning.

Thank you all for your support and good thoughts for my cuddle bug.


----------



## jodief100

I hope you feel better Em.  Please be very careful with a concussion.  The worst thing you can do is try to do too much, too soon.  Sounds very hopeful for Boingo.  Diabetes is manageable.  I had a diabetic cat for years.  Twice a day insulin is a pain but he lived for 10 years after the diagnosis.  

Cheers and hugs.    The Karma wheel is spinning and it will spin your way again soon.


----------



## autumnprairie

Em, I hate to hear that you fell again.  I have one question do I need to get the bubble wrap and tape out?  ( You know I am just teasing right)
I like to hear that he is improving on the course of treatment that you are doing. Keep you head up and I hope all gets better you are due for a much needed reprieve


----------



## elevan

DH has threatened the bubble wrap route too  

I finally broke down and just took an Rx pain killer (Fioricet).  I've held off because I say some stupid things when I take it.  DH has threatened to post video on Youtube    So in about an hour I expect to be in the funny farm.  But the pain just got to be took much.

My mom made a nice New Year's day dinner tonight.  We only have one traditional dish for New Year's...boiled cabbage with dimes.  You sanitize dimes and add them to the cabbage and then dish it out so that everyone gets a dime.  The dime is supposed to bring luck for the new year.  I told Mom she was too late that we should have ate at midnight because I had already started the year badly.  Then I asked if I should eat the dime to reverse my luck...just kidding of course...well sort of anyway.  I opted to put the dime under the mattress on my side of the bed...heck it might work  :/

Dinner was - Garlic herb salmon, coconut shrimp, lobster cakes, vegetable medley, boiled cabbage, wild rice with sundried tomatoes.  With berry pie for dessert.

Boingo is currently mad at DH who took his OSU doggie sweater to wash.  So he sulked to me and "asked" for a blanket to cover up  

We've got both of the specimens that we need for Boingo's appointment wrapped up and in the fridge.  He'll get another round of fluids this evening and once in the morning.  Then we'll be at the vet around 9a to get a blood draw to check his glucose.  Here's hoping for a manageable diagnosis and a future healthy dog  

And here's hoping for a lucky dime that actually works this year


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> DH has threatened the bubble wrap route too
> 
> I finally broke down and just took an Rx pain killer (Fioricet).  I've held off because I say some stupid things when I take it.  DH has threatened to post video on Youtube    So in about an hour I expect to be in the funny farm.  But the pain just got to be took much.
> 
> My mom made a nice New Year's day dinner tonight.  We only have one traditional dish for New Year's...boiled cabbage with dimes.  You sanitize dimes and add them to the cabbage and then dish it out so that everyone gets a dime.  The dime is supposed to bring luck for the new year.  I told Mom she was too late that we should have ate at midnight because I had already started the year badly.  Then I asked if I should eat the dime to reverse my luck...just kidding of course...well sort of anyway.  I opted to put the dime under the mattress on my side of the bed...heck it might work  :/
> 
> Dinner was - Garlic herb salmon, coconut shrimp, lobster cakes, vegetable medley, boiled cabbage, wild rice with sundried tomatoes.  With berry pie for dessert.
> 
> Boingo is currently mad at DH who took his OSU doggie sweater to wash.  So he sulked to me and "asked" for a blanket to cover up
> 
> We've got both of the specimens that we need for Boingo's appointment wrapped up and in the fridge.  He'll get another round of fluids this evening and once in the morning.  Then we'll be at the vet around 9a to get a blood draw to check his glucose.  Here's hoping for a manageable diagnosis and a future healthy dog
> 
> And here's hoping for a lucky dime that actually works this year


   keep us posted


----------



## redtailgal

Hang in there, Em.  

Hoping that you get good results tomorrow.  

and that your hand, head, backside and the rest of you feels better. (Your hubby is a lucky man, I'd of clocked him).


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## redtailgal

Your at the vet.............hoping all is going well!


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## redtailgal

Hmm, thought you would have been on by now.

I really hope things went well at the Vets.


----------



## elevan

Sorry it took so long to get on.  Boingo's vet is 40 minutes away.  We maintained this vet for the dogs when we moved to the country.  We also needed to go to the pharmacy.

Boingo showed marked improvement today.  The vet noticed right away that he looked a lot better.  His fecal was clear.  Urine showed high glucose and ketones.  Bloodwork  showed high glucose still.

We've confirmed Diabetes.  The urine is ketonic which would not happen with Fanconi but would with Diabetes.  Though the concern is there that he could be a complicated case and we could be dealing with multiple issues including Fanconi.  Treatment for diabetes will begin this evening.

The daily plan:

8am - Collect urine and test glucose level
8:15 - Feed 1/3 of daily food requirement
8:30 - Give insulin injection (amount will vary based on glucose levels)
6pm - Feed remaining 2/3 of daily food requirement
6:15 - Give insulin dosage.

In addition he is still to receive Sub-Q fluids as needed.  We will be monitoring his hydration based on skin elasticity.  While Boingo is drinking a LOT of water he is not staying hydrated and this gives us the continued concern of Fanconi.

Boingo's diet will be restricted to make sure he maintains a high protein/ high fiber / low carb diet.

He will continue to receive a daily dose of Sodium Bicarb.  This will help counteract the kenotic state of his urine as well as assist if he's harboring Fanconi too.

We have Vitamin B to give as needed to assist with his eating.

We'll continue his eye ointment through Saturday.


----------



## redtailgal

Well, its not a great diagnosis, but it could have been alot worse.

Once you and he get a routine established, this should be easy peazy.


----------



## elevan

We'll be taking him in for bloodwork every 3 days until his blood glucose is able to stabilize. 

Once the blood glucose stabilizes will be better able to determine if the urine glucose is a sign of Fanconi or not.  Then there's the weird skin...  :/  One step at a time though.

I'm happy with where we're at right now.  Not happy with the cost mind you (Humalin is $70 a vial and will last us about a month), but I love Boingo dearly so he's worth it.

Plus I'm able to learn some more from this and my vet has learned a lot too.  He's digging in to researching Fanconi now.

It makes me feel good to know that he's getting better daily.  The vet assured me that I did the right things prior to bringing him in and that if I hadn't had the knowledge that I had with my goats to do those things that he would have either have been hospitalized or put down.  So yay for goats and their problems for teaching me a few things over the years!


----------



## elevan

I just gave Boingo his first dose of insulin.  Those teeny weeny needles make it so easy to give, he didn't even flinch.  I took the risk of not muzzling him since the needle was so small...thank goodness it paid off.  He didn't even seem to know that I stuck him.

Here's hoping that my baby starts feeling better right away!  

Oh, and I put together a diabetic log book for dogs to keep track of things for my vet.  It was just for my purposes but I made it available to all if anyone else has a diabetic dog then you can get it at the same place as my other books....just view the Author Spotlight.


In other farm news - 

I had to wrangle some chickens and guineas tonight who said that there was absolutely no way that they were coming out of the barn to go through that mass of white stuff to get to the coop!!!   

We've got snow coming down.  They said no accumulation but we've already got a couple of inches - go figure.  

As I was wrangling birds out of the main barn I heard a ruckus in the building that Daisy and the kids are in...ruckus as in a bird screaming.  I went to the window between the building to see Daisy send Helga (a Salmon Faverolle hen) flying!  Daisy head butted her through the air.  As soon as she hit the ground Helga ran back to where she had been and hunkered down.  This happened 3 times before I could get in there to rescue Helga.  Poor girl.  She's ok though.

Speaking of Daisy and the twins...they are about 4 weeks old now and Daisy has almost completely weaned them!  I can't believe it.  She has then eating alfalfa pellets like they're going out of style, eating hay and grass, drinking lots of water.  She does let them nurse but she's in weaning mode.

We are going through copious amounts of hay.  I know it's because of the steer, but man it's a TON more than I expected.  I think I'm gonna see about arranging for some round bales and figure out a way to get them to the field.  We don't have a tractor or a bobcat.  We've got a friend who has let us use his bobcat before when he's in town, but I don't think he's around right now.  I'm probably gonna have to look into a tractor at some point.


----------



## elevan

Bunch of snow on the ground and DH is busy hauling warm water to the barn.  So another day that the critters are gonna refuse to leave the barns.

I promised to make pancakes when he comes back in.  I feel bad for not being able to help but after that fall and my hand getting tore up...most of the pain is on my right side and I'm right handed.  DH asked me to get him a glass of milk the other day and I had it in my hand and then my hand just released it...milk everywhere.  :/

Boingo still had a good Sub-Q pocket of fluid this morning from last nights infusion.  That means that his hydration level is where it needs to be.  Yay!  He's still weak and tired but getting more "spunk" slowly.  Second dose of insulin this morning.  Now I have to watch for a blood glucose drop mid afternoon (it may not happen but we have to be watchful of it).

Well...DH is back in.  I'm off to make pancakes.


----------



## 77Herford

Don't read more awhile and your all black and blue and getting insulin shots.  Be careful and take care of yourself.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> Don't read more awhile and your all black and blue and getting insulin shots.  Be careful and take care of yourself.


I'm black and blue BUT the DOG is the one getting the insulin shots  

Thanks.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't read more awhile and your all black and blue and getting insulin shots.  Be careful and take care of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm black and blue BUT the DOG is the one getting the insulin shots
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

  & more  sent your way.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't read more awhile and your all black and blue and getting insulin shots.  Be careful and take care of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm black and blue BUT the DOG is the one getting the insulin shots
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Well thats good, for you.  I got worried with the sudden onset of Diabete's.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## elevan

Well maybe that dime under the mattress works after all...

Boingo is doing GREAT!!!  I see my baby acting more normal today!  He's really responding well to the insulin.  We'll check his urine glucose for the first time in the morning and on Thursday he'll get another blood glucose check.





AND





GUESS WHAT???











Are you ready for this????










Are you sure????





I'm so excited!  DH and several others pushed me to go ahead with this....





Here comes....







I just got this in the mail today:






It's my cookbook in print edition


----------



## wannacow

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie

I want one! How do I get one? Congrats!


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I want one! How do I get one? Congrats!


<-------Just click on the website link under my avatar.  It'll take you to my Author's Spotlight.  From there it links to my farm website and BYH and BYC, so no need to open in a new browser


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want one! How do I get one? Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> <-------Just click on the website link under my avatar.  It'll take you to my Author's Spotlight.  From there it links to my farm website and BYH and BYC, so no need to open in a new browser
Click to expand...

Getting one when I get paid


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Congrats on the cookbook and glad things are going a little better.


----------



## autumnprairie

That link is awesome, I thought i only had one book to buy but it looks like I will be buying more than just the cookbook. Great job Em


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> That link is awesome, I thought i only had one book to buy but it looks like I will be buying more than just the cookbook. Great job Em


Thank you.


----------



## elevan

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Congrats on the cookbook and glad things are going a little better.


Thanks.  Feels like a weight has lifted off my shoulders this afternoon.


----------



## elevan

wannacow said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!!!!!!!


Thank you


----------



## redtailgal

Great!  

Remember me when your rich and famous?  I could take your photo or something...........


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Great!
> 
> Remember me when your rich and famous?  I could take your photo or something...........


Rich and famous?  Not likely.    I'm no J.K. Rowling, Nora Roberts or Rachel Ray.  BUT...if it's ever happens you'll be the only photographer that will get to take my picture, ok?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

*YAH !!*


----------



## Roll farms

And to think, y'all.

We knew her 'back when'


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Roll farms said:
			
		

> And to think, y'all.
> 
> We knew her 'back when'


I know !!! That sweet little farmer is going to tell us where she lives in some city and when we can see her on her latest show,
"Cooking with Em"  I'll miss her !!! Thank goodness she really is not .. we need her HERE !!!


----------



## redtailgal

lol.

Honestly, I'd love to get to take your picture!  It would mean that I would get to meet you in person.......and somehow, I just KNOW that we would have some fun.  And a road trip to Marion, IN ............where we would drink coffee, hot tea and eat goat milk fudge!!!


----------



## elevan

You're not giving up on Roll's fudge are you RTG?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> You're not giving up on Roll's fudge are you RTG?


Fudge ?? Did someone say fudge ??? MMM...


----------



## redtailgal

NEVER!!!  lol

I made it.....and it was good.

I am sure it would be great if Roll's made it with goats milk.


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> NEVER!!!  lol


X2



			
				redtailgal said:
			
		

> I am sure it would be great if Roll's made it with goats milk.


I want  to be at the table with fudge and coffee and tea with the gang too


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEVER!!!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> X2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it would be great if Roll's made it with goats milk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want  to be at the table with fudge and coffee and tea with the gang too
Click to expand...

I know I'm kind of a new member but, Can I be part of the gang ???


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Wonderful news! Sooner or later things had to get better. 

Here's to hoping for a better 2012 for ALL!


----------



## elevan

We tested Boingo's urine for glucose for the first time this morning (at home).  It's at 2% or more (high), which is to be expected.  That result means that we give him an additional unit of insulin.  So he got 3 units this morning.  We also found an appropriate dogfood for dogs with diabetes (that he likes) from Iams.  So we're figuring this out pretty quickly.  He's full of SPUNK this morning.  His glucose might still be high but we're bringing it down enough that he's feeling a lot better.

DH put the poultry in last night and left one of the guineas in the rafters of the barn to fend for himself because he wouldn't come down.  He was running around the barnyard this morning making everyone in the coop really mad because they were locked in.

Snow still on the ground, so all the critters say they're staying indoors  

Precious was screaming her head off when DH got to the barnyard this morning.  He rushed to the barn thinking something terrible was wrong.  The little snot wanted alfalfa pellets.  Mama Daisy is kicking the kids off at about 5 weeks old.  I'm talking...she will only let them have a sip or two of milk.  The rest of their nutrition is coming from the alfalfa pellets and hay.  They're growing fine, so I'm not worried.  It's just unusual for a mama who has consistently allowed her kids to nurse for months beyond when they should be weaned.  And I checked - there's no problems such as mastitis or anything that would make Daisy uncomfortable.

Update on my injuries:  my hand is almost healed from it's tears, but there is still some slight weakness to it.  My head is hurting today and the neck / back are still sore.  Hopefully those injuries heal quickly too.

I think my mom has picked up what Blaine had last week     Hope it doesn't get passed around.





			
				Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> Wonderful news! Sooner or later things had to get better.
> 
> Here's to hoping for a better 2012 for ALL!


Thanks!


----------



## autumnprairie

I love to see good reports, do your boys play with playdough? It is a great hand strenghtener for you or clay but I think clay would be a little hard right now.
Glad to hear Boingo spunky now


----------



## wannacow

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I love to see good reports, do your boys play with playdough? It is a great hand strenghtener for you or clay but I think clay would be a little hard right now.
> Glad to hear Boingo spunky now


Playdoh is a good idea.  I would suggest homemade playdough since it is warm when you make it.  Kneading that warm dough around would be good for your hand.


----------



## elevan

I have been doing some hand exercises and it's been getting better.  At least I haven't spilled any more milk all over DH  

Boingo was prancing around earlier     He's getting really good about what's going on with him...when I say "It's time for your fluids" he gets on the bed and goes to the proper corner (sometimes he needs some coaxing though), then lays down and waits.  DH either holds his head or I tie a sock around his nose for a muzzle.  I tried using a 20 gauge needle earlier and while it was more comfortable for him, it took longer and he started getting squirmy.  The 18 gauge needle is a little bit more of a poke but it's over and done quickly.

I ordered 4 bags of Sodium Chloride from Drs Foster & Smith online pharmacy.  My vet charges $15 / bag.  F&S has them for $8.50 / bag or if you buy 4 bags you get them for $5.29 each.  Well, that's a no brainer.  I did have to buy the first few bags from the vet because we needed them desperately and all I had was Lactated Ringers.

Boingo gets a blood glucose check tomorrow at the vet at 10:30a.  I hope that we see a minor improvement at least.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> I have been doing some hand exercises and it's been getting better.  At least I haven't spilled any more milk all over DH
> 
> Boingo was prancing around earlier     He's getting really good about what's going on with him...when I say "It's time for your fluids" he gets on the bed and goes to the proper corner (sometimes he needs some coaxing though), then lays down and waits.  DH either holds his head or I tie a sock around his nose for a muzzle.  I tried using a 20 gauge needle earlier and while it was more comfortable for him, it took longer and he started getting squirmy.  The 18 gauge needle is a little bit more of a poke but it's over and done quickly.
> 
> I ordered 4 bags of Sodium Chloride from Drs Foster & Smith online pharmacy.  My vet charges $15 / bag.  F&S has them for $8.50 / bag or if you buy 4 bags you get them for $5.29 each.  Well, that's a no brainer.  I did have to buy the first few bags from the vet because we needed them desperately and all I had was Lactated Ringers.
> 
> Boingo gets a blood glucose check tomorrow at the vet at 10:30a.  I hope that we see a minor improvement at least.


 Glad you two are doing well.
 Can we forget 2011 and the start of 2012 and start fresh from here? So you can have an AWESOME 2012 and no problems


----------



## elevan

Doggie update:

Boingo's blood glucose today was 500++.  Not good despite the fact that he's acting a million times better.  But his urine glucose has come down from 2% to 1.5%.  This further solidifies the diagnosis as singular Diabetes without Fanconi complicating things.

After a long discussion with the vet we've decided that Boingo's care and testing is best done at home with me calling in to consult every 3 days.  I'll check his blood glucose using a meter every 3 days.  Daily his urine glucose is to be tested.  I have a chart that will allow me to adjust his insulin dosages based on glucose readings and the vet may tell me to adjust further based on our conversations when I call in.

I just gave him 200ml of SQ fluids and he's resting.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Farm Critter update:

Precious and Little Boy are doing GREAT!  Little Boy may be able to go to a new home (if I can find one) sooner than expected.

Some more of my pullets have started laying.  I had a variety of colorful eggs in the nest box this morning, along with one under the roosts.  I've got 4 boxes open to them in the coop right now but they're only using the one.  Then there are some nest boxes in the barn for them to use.  I'm really excited about the pretty green eggs that we've been getting.  Someone this morning laid a very deep brown egg...not sure who it was.  :/

That calf eats a ton!!!  Ok, I figured he'd eat quite a bit more than a goat.  But I'm going through 7 times as much hay as I did last winter and the only thing different is the calf.     He better be plenty tasty!  

Ground is finally frozen but with that comes the frozen water


----------



## jodief100

Glad to hear everyone is doign well and improving.  I hoep your hand heals up.  

Good News about Boingo!  

I have an almost full box of those tiny little insulin syringes.  Do you want them?  PM me and I will send them to you.  I had just bought a new box when I lost my diabetic cat.


----------



## elevan

Thanks Jodie!


I made a decision on some rearranging...it's just gonna be a minor hassle.  

We have a pen that has a converted Playskool Playhouse in in for housing.  It worked great for the 2 turkeys.  It was scrubbed and rebedded and now houses 2 young goats (Diva and Kingston).  But it's just too small.  

We have a small shed that our PBP lives in alone (she used to have a companion) and it's too big for her.  So we're gonna swap the housing.  Pig to the playhouse and goats to the shed.  But the PBP is a pain in the rear to move.

We're also gonna kick the steer out of the goats housing and he will share space with the 2 horses.  I'm sure that neither he nor the horses will like that situation but it's what is going to happen.


----------



## elevan

About this time normally over the past couple of months I go out to start letting the chickens in.  And that would normally continue until March around here.  But today, the sun isn't sitting on the horizon at this time...it's quite a bit higher in the sky.

Are the days starting to lengthen already????  It's also kind of warm today.   ?????  Some strange environmental things going on.


----------



## daisychick

My chickens won't go in at their regular time at night for the past week.     They keep waiting longer each night and I swear it is darker in the mornings this week when I open my doors for the daycare kids???????  WEIRD!


----------



## elevan

UGH!  SERIOUSLY underestimated how much hay that the calf would eat.  I'm gonna have to order more hay  

I'm kicking the calf out of the goat area of the barn later today and he'll share space with the horses for shelter.  It'll also force him to eat some grass that's still growing in the field instead of standing in the barn eating all the hay.

I'm gonna order 2 round bales of hay to drop in the field for him along with square bales to get the goats / horses through the rest of the season.


----------



## jodief100

It is really warm here.  60 yesterday, 47 right now and getting warmer.  I fed the girls 2 bales of hay in Sunday night and 80% of it is still in the rack.  They are eating everything in the field.  It is a good thing for the budget but I worry about the long term.  Without a freeze thaw cycle the plants will not grow as well.  

I am terrified that this isn't a late start to winter as much as it is a delayed winter.  How do I plan for hay?  I usually plan on feeding it exclusively through February and supplementaly until May but what if they is still snow in April and I am out of hay?  

I will get that box in the mail on Monday.  I forgot it Friday and I am not planning on going into town today.

What  I am learning form you is maybe I don't want to raise a steer for the table.  I don't have the equipment to handle round bales and it sounds like a steer will bankrupt me on square bales.


----------



## elevan

Jodie, I'm going through a minimum of 5-7 times more hay than I did last winter.  Last winter was harsher weather and I had the same amount of critters...the only exception this year is that calf.  He's only 8 months old!


----------



## elevan

Well this has been one "fun" late afternoon / early evening.  

First we pulled the hog panels out of the existing pig pen to prepare to move the pig to her new quarters.  We set up the panels in their new location.  Then we pulled Diva and Kingston out of that location and temporarily put Diva in with Daisy and the twins while we shoved Kingston into general population.

Next we needed to move the pig.  She's a pot belly who is full size....this means about 150#.  She's also people shy (we took her in last year already fully grown).  After some fierce struggle we got a harness on her and then it was time to move across the general population field to get to her new pen.  Well...the calf and the shetland / mini cross horse decided that she did NOT belong in their area.  We had to keep chasing them off so we could get her through.  They wanted to stomp her to the ground.  I really don't blame Jack (shetland / mini cross) as his last experience with a pig was him being attacked.  But the calf threw me for a loop.  The chickens and goats all took cover.  Spam (pig) was grunting and growling the whole time.

Finally got her to her new pen and settled in.

Then cleaned up and prepared the shed that Spam had been in to house Diva and Kingston and got them moved.

Next up was locking the calf out of the goat's general area of the barn.  That made for a VERY mad calf.  

Then we had to fill up all the goat hay feeders and portion out some hay for the horses and calf.

About that time the chickens were going in...around 5:30.  That's an hour later than they should be this time of year...but it's staying daylight a little later.  Something weird with the cosmos there.

We also got 10 eggs today.  We've got one guinea laying and 9 pullets that have started.  A very colorful egg basket  

Then it was time for Boingo's dinner and insulin shot.  His urine glucose was at 1/4% (it has been 2%)!!!  But this afternoon he was shaking so I was worried about a glucose drop so I checked his blood glucose - it was 408...so he was just cold.  But we're moving in the right direction!


----------



## redtailgal

You certainly  had a productive day.

I am doing better, only one nap today.


----------



## autumnprairie

sounds like you had loads of fun today.


----------



## elevan

2012 _*IS *_gonna be a good year!  

1.  Boingo is on the mend
2.  I published some of my books
_*AND*_
3.  DH is being promoted


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> 2012 _*IS *_gonna be a good year!
> 
> 1.  Boingo is on the mend
> 2.  I published some of my books
> _*AND*_
> 3.  DH is being promoted


*AWESOME* and *CONGRATS* to*You* and *DH*


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> 2012 _*IS *_gonna be a good year!
> 
> 1.  Boingo is on the mend
> 2.  I published some of my books
> _*AND*_
> 3.  DH is being promoted


Truly thrilled to hear 2012 turning positive for you.  

K


----------



## wannacow

elevan said:
			
		

> 2012 _*IS *_gonna be a good year!
> 
> 1.  Boingo is on the mend
> 2.  I published some of my books
> _*AND*_
> 3.  DH is being promoted


  Good for you!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> 2012 _*IS *_gonna be a good year!
> 
> 1.  Boingo is on the mend
> 2.  I published some of my books
> _*AND*_
> 3.  DH is being promoted


Wonderful!!! Congratulations to you and your husband for being PROMOTED and PUBLISHING BOOKS!!!


----------



## elevan

That DAGGONE calf!!!  

Remember that yesterday I put up a board to shorten the height of the goat entrance to the barn (to about my knee height...about 2 feet high).  Well today I watched him drop to his belly and slither under that board like he was a snake  

So tomorrow I'll have to put another board there in a T fashion to make it so it's too narrow of a hole for him but fine for the goats...hopefully


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> That DAGGONE calf!!!
> 
> Remember that yesterday I put up a board to shorten the height of the goat entrance to the barn (to about my knee height...about 2 feet high).  Well today I watched him drop to his belly and slither under that board like he was a snake
> 
> So tomorrow I'll have to put another board there in a T fashion to make it so it's too narrow of a hole for him but fine for the goats...hopefully


 Oh Gosh!  Thats hilarious!


----------



## autumnprairie

Stopping by to check in and say HI!


----------



## elevan

It's been a few days since I've posted.  Been off learning the new BYC  in preparation for the launch of the new site.

Daisy and the twins are doing great!  Love to see those kids bouncing around their pen.  

Yesterday I built a permanent hay rack in the shed that we put Kingston and Diva in and we added Rocky to that pen as well.

Chickens have started laying like crazy.  I think this weather is confusing them and they'll probably all stop when we get a winter storm that's coming in next week.  

Guineas are driving me CRAZY!  The have to follow me into whatever building that I'm going in to and then YELL at me the entire time I'm there.  Such a headache!


----------



## terrilhb

elevan said:
			
		

> It's been a few days since I've posted.  Been off learning the new BYC  in preparation for the launch of the new site.
> 
> Daisy and the twins are doing great!  Love to see those kids bouncing around their pen.
> 
> Yesterday I built a permanent hay rack in the shed that we put Kingston and Diva in and we added Rocky to that pen as well.
> 
> Chickens have started laying like crazy.  I think this weather is confusing them and they'll probably all stop when we get a winter storm that's coming in next week.
> 
> Guineas are driving me CRAZY!  The have to follow me into whatever building that I'm going in to and then YELL at me the entire time I'm there.  Such a headache!


  Thanks for the laugh. I really needed it. I had to go to my neighbors today 3x to bring my silly ones home.  I so love them but sometimes.


----------



## elevan

terrilhb said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guineas are driving me CRAZY!  The have to follow me into whatever building that I'm going in to and then YELL at me the entire time I'm there.  Such a headache!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the laugh. I really needed it. I had to go to my neighbors today 3x to bring my silly ones home.  I so love them but sometimes.
Click to expand...

Mine have started flying over my neighbors 6 foot fence and then screaming because they can't figure out how to get back  

Initially I went over to get them.  Just 2 days ago the neighbors dog sent them back home to me...Maddie the lab barked at them and they were back over the fence in a second!    Hopefully that scared them straight...but I'm not holding out hope.  They aren't especially scared of dogs.  When we let our 2 inside dogs out to potty the guineas try to attack them...they surround them!  Crazy birds!


----------



## PeepsCA

I'm just giggling... cuz mine stay home and are perfectly behaved and quiet 

*(Only the ones in the freezer!!!!)*


----------



## elevan

PeepsCA said:
			
		

> I'm just giggling... cuz mine stay home and are perfectly behaved and quiet
> 
> *(Only the ones in the freezer!!!!)*


We put a few in the freezer in November and they're quite tasty.  Just had eggs the other day...again very good.  It's weird that one of the hens started laying in January but we've been having some weird weather here for Ohio.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Your chickens are still laying? Lucky! My girls are on strike!


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Your chickens are still laying? Lucky! My girls are on strike!


We've been having really weird weather here and then BAM! they started laying.  I'm quickly becoming overrun with eggs  

DH just told me that I could get up in the mornings and make him some eggs for breakfast....he gets up at 2:30am - that is not gonna happen


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your chickens are still laying? Lucky! My girls are on strike!
> 
> 
> 
> We've been having really weird weather here and then BAM! they started laying.  I'm quickly becoming overrun with eggs
> 
> DH just told me that I could get up in the mornings and make him some eggs for breakfast....he gets up at 2:30am - that is not gonna happen
Click to expand...

So have we, I live in Massachusetts and it has been very warm lately. We only got one snowstorm so far and it was in October. I have 6 hens and we used to get about 4 or 5 eggs a day-- sometimes 6. But lately we are only getting one, sometimes two if we are lucky. Have your chickens gone through a molt yet this year? This is my hens' first winter. Some of them are molting (only about 2 or 3). Then we have this one hen who pretty much never lays an egg and when she does the whole state of MA knows it! She sure is a screamer that one! 

 That is funny about your husband. I can not blame you regarding waking up at 2:30 in the morning to cook eggs. Wouldn't happen here either!


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your chickens are still laying? Lucky! My girls are on strike!
> 
> 
> 
> We've been having really weird weather here and then BAM! they started laying.  I'm quickly becoming overrun with eggs
> 
> DH just told me that I could get up in the mornings and make him some eggs for breakfast....he gets up at 2:30am - that is not gonna happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So have we, I live in Massachusetts and it has been very warm lately. We only got one snowstorm so far and it was in October. I have 6 hens and we used to get about 4 or 5 eggs a day-- sometimes 6. But lately we are only getting one, sometimes two if we are lucky. Have your chickens gone through a molt yet this year? This is my hens' first winter. Some of them are molting (only about 2 or 3). Then we have this one hen who pretty much never lays an egg and when she does the whole state of MA knows it! She sure is a screamer that one!
> 
> That is funny about your husband. I can not blame you regarding waking up at 2:30 in the morning to cook eggs. Wouldn't happen here either!
Click to expand...

I had a couple go through a hard molt in the late fall and more go through a soft molt.

I've got about 40 hens and right now I'm getting at least 10 eggs daily from chickens + 1 guinea egg.  I don't do anything to increase production in the winter (like lights or heat)...but I decided to give pepper a try today (added to their feed), we'll see what happens.

The news is calling for winter like temps next week.  But we've gone on a cycle of a week of cold temps then back up to the 40s for a couple of weeks all season.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> I've got about 40 hens and right now I'm getting at least 10 eggs daily from chickens + 1 guinea egg.  I don't do anything to increase production in the winter (like lights or heat)...but I decided to give pepper a try today (added to their feed), we'll see what happens.
> 
> The news is calling for winter like temps next week.  But we've gone on a cycle of a week of cold temps then back up to the 40s for a couple of weeks all season.


Pepper, what does pepper do I have not heard this


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got about 40 hens and right now I'm getting at least 10 eggs daily from chickens + 1 guinea egg.  I don't do anything to increase production in the winter (like lights or heat)...but I decided to give pepper a try today (added to their feed), we'll see what happens.
> 
> The news is calling for winter like temps next week.  But we've gone on a cycle of a week of cold temps then back up to the 40s for a couple of weeks all season.
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper, what does pepper do I have not heard this
> http://www.easyfreesmileys.com/smileys/free-animal-smileys-656.gif
Click to expand...

I read a thread on BYC last week where members were adding pepper to their chicken feed during winter and increasing egg production.  Someone heard it from an old timer and several tried it and attested to it's worth.  No idea why it works but I figured it couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got about 40 hens and right now I'm getting at least 10 eggs daily from chickens + 1 guinea egg.  I don't do anything to increase production in the winter (like lights or heat)...but I decided to give pepper a try today (added to their feed), we'll see what happens.
> 
> The news is calling for winter like temps next week.  But we've gone on a cycle of a week of cold temps then back up to the 40s for a couple of weeks all season.
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper, what does pepper do I have not heard this
> http://www.easyfreesmileys.com/smileys/free-animal-smileys-656.gif
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read a thread on BYC last week where members were adding pepper to their chicken feed during winter and increasing egg production.  Someone heard it from an old timer and several tried it and attested to it's worth.  No idea why it works but I figured it couldn't hurt to try.
Click to expand...

keep us posted


----------



## country farm girl

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your chickens are still laying? Lucky! My girls are on strike!
> 
> 
> 
> We've been having really weird weather here and then BAM! they started laying.  I'm quickly becoming overrun with eggs
> 
> DH just told me that I could get up in the mornings and make him some eggs for breakfast....he gets up at 2:30am - that is not gonna happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So have we, I live in Massachusetts and it has been very warm lately. We only got one snowstorm so far and it was in October. I have 6 hens and we used to get about 4 or 5 eggs a day-- sometimes 6. But lately we are only getting one, sometimes two if we are lucky. Have your chickens gone through a molt yet this year? This is my hens' first winter. Some of them are molting (only about 2 or 3). Then we have this one hen who pretty much never lays an egg and when she does the whole state of MA knows it! She sure is a screamer that one!
> 
> That is funny about your husband. I can not blame you regarding waking up at 2:30 in the morning to cook eggs. Wouldn't happen here either!
Click to expand...

  Then we have this one hen who pretty much never lays an egg and when she does the whole state of MA knows it! She sure is a screamer that one!                                     I know what you mean. when I was clening out the barn, I had a splash cochin scream her head off, so  I came running in the barn to see what was wrone with her and she was standing outside the nest box screaming her head off like that is what came out of me?!?!?!    Is your chicken hen a small one?  cus they sure know how get your blood going


----------



## elevan

CRAZY!!!!

Have y'all been over to check out the new BYC yet?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> CRAZY!!!!
> 
> Have y'all been over to check out the new BYC yet?


*I have and boy is it AWESOME! * I can't wait till it starts over here! Does that mean we all have to move to BYC like every one did when 
BYC changed??  Its good though! Hey elevan, are you a mod on BYC???


----------



## elevan

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRAZY!!!!
> 
> Have y'all been over to check out the new BYC yet?
> 
> 
> 
> *I have and boy is it AWESOME! * I can't wait till it starts over here! Does that mean we all have to move to BYC like every one did when
> BYC changed??  Its good though! Hey elevan, are you a mod on BYC???
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm a mod on BYC, BYH and SS.

We should definitely invade BYC when our time comes  

It is awesome but with so many peeps asking the same questions over and over it's tiring.  Gonna go take a nap now


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRAZY!!!!
> 
> Have y'all been over to check out the new BYC yet?
> 
> 
> 
> *I have and boy is it AWESOME! * I can't wait till it starts over here! Does that mean we all have to move to BYC like every one did when
> BYC changed??  Its good though! Hey elevan, are you a mod on BYC???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We should definitely invade BYC when our time comes
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Em, I hope you don't mind this short hijack of your journal. I appoligize. 



			
				country farm girl said:
			
		

> Then we have this one hen who pretty much never lays an egg and when she does the whole state of MA knows it! She sure is a screamer that one!                                     I know what you mean. when I was clening out the barn, I had a splash cochin scream her head off, so  I came running in the barn to see what was wrone with her and she was standing outside the nest box screaming her head off like that is what came out of me?!?!?!    Is your chicken hen a small one?  cus they sure know how get your blood going


 They sure can be funny. No actually my hen is not small. She is quite large. I believe she may be a jersey giant as she is the same size as my dark brahmas.
This is the best picture I have of her at the moment.


----------



## elevan

We're expecting some winter like weather this afternoon.

Finally got ahold of my hay guy and he'll be here Sunday.  Now I just have to figure out how to unload a 900# round bale of hay when the bobcat that I normally would borrow is in NC.

Boingo is up to 8 units of insulin 2x daily and is feeling pretty frisky.  I love to see him prancing around again.  Now if we can get him back to his B500 standards...

Daisy and the twins have lice    The bane of winter with goats.

DH has been working overtime.  Which is good for now...good paycheck.  But at the end of the month they're switching him to salary.  I keep reminding him that when you're salary the more hours you put in the less hourly time you make.  It's rough because they put him into a store that is really short staffed.  He has to find an assistant manager at the very least.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Good luck unloading all that hay. If I lived closer I would come over to help you.  

Sorry to hear that the twins have lice.  That ain't good! I hope you get that under control soon!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Good luck unloading all that hay. If I lived closer I would come over to help you.


I would too...


----------



## elevan

Boingo's blood glucose is 254 tonight!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> Boingo's blood glucose is 254 tonight!!!!!!!!


WOINDERFUL new EleVan.  Truly glad your "Snuggle Bear" is doing well and making progress.  

K


----------



## autumnprairie

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boingo's blood glucose is 254 tonight!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOINDERFUL new EleVan.  Truly glad your "Snuggle Bear" is doing well and making progress.
> 
> K
Click to expand...

X2


----------



## elevan

Do y'all know how hard it is to take a blood glucose reading from a dog at home?  You have to use the lancet device and press really hard into the side of their paw pad and then deploy the lancet.  Then you have to squeeze the pad and hope that you can get a blood droplet big enough for the device to work.  You're supposed to be able to get it from the ear too but I can't get any blood there...it's like trying to get blood from a turnip!


----------



## Ms. Research

Definitely understand.  But we do what we do for them.  And I know how much you care for your pets as well as your livestock.  

They frustrate you, they make you mad, you loathe some (the horses), but you are right there for them because they are your responsibility and your heart.  

Your a Farmer EleVan.  What a life.  Highs and Lows, but I doubt you would change one minute.

Hoping the future blood draws go better.  Hoping all is well soon.  

K


----------



## Roll farms

Well, I never have any problem getting the dogs paws to bleed when I'm shaving them, but I imagine if I *wanted* them to bleed....they wouldn't.

Glad the numbers are good, sorry it's a PITA to get the blood.


----------



## elevan

Negative urine glucose today for Boingo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




And we have snow! snow! snow! But the ground underneath isn't frozen  

And I have more eggs than I can deal with.  Gonna make a run to family members and gift some to those less fortunate.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Negative urine glucose today for Boingo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we have snow! snow! snow! But the ground underneath isn't frozen
> 
> And I have more eggs than I can deal with.  Gonna make a run to family members and gift some to those less fortunate.


 I am so happy for you!!!!!


I have been making hard boiled eggs and i think I am going to send my mom some eggs.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Negative urine glucose today for Boingo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we have snow! snow! snow! But the ground underneath isn't frozen
> 
> And I have more eggs than I can deal with.  Gonna make a run to family members and gift some to those less fortunate.


Do you have a rooster in your flock? If so do you sell fertile eggs?


----------



## elevan

But his blood glucose jumped to 370 this evening.  And I had a horrible time getting blood from him.  The lancet just wasn't doing the job.  I finally had to grab a syringe needle and just poke him  

I know we'll have ups and downs but I'm impatient on some things  

We took some eggs to my Grandma Emily and one of my aunts.  My aunt sent me home with a bag of dates -yum!


Sunny - I have about 40 hens 3 mature roosters and 7 youngsters (about half of which are roos).  I do sell fertile eggs for eating.  I've never sold for hatching as my flock is mixed.  I've got several different types of hens but my roos are Buff Brahma and Salmon Faverolle with the Buff Brahmas doing most of the breeding.  Handsome boys and they know to stay out of my way


----------



## elevan

Hay got delivered earlier and we just rolled the round bale off the truck and over the fence.

The horses of course were right there to take the first bites.

The steer stayed in the barn most of the day.  It wasn't until even that I was able to lure him to the great big bale of hay.  Really funny story and I wish I'd had video of it.

T-Bone wouldn't come out of the barn, so I started jumping up and down and then ran away from the barn.  He started bouncing and ran by me.  We continued this game through most of the field until he finally spotted the bale.  That moment was priceless.  Suddenly this bucking, kicking and hopping calf stopped dead.  His eyes got huge and his ears pitched forward.  A look of ecstasy came on his face and he charged headfirst at the bale.  To run into it and start munching.

I about died laughing at that crazy calf.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Hay got delivered earlier and we just rolled the round bale off the truck and over the fence.
> 
> The horses of course were right there to take the first bites.
> 
> The steer stayed in the barn most of the day.  It wasn't until even that I was able to lure him to the great big bale of hay.  Really funny story and I wish I'd had video of it.
> 
> T-Bone wouldn't come out of the barn, so I started jumping up and down and then ran away from the barn.  He started bouncing and ran by me.  We continued this game through most of the field until he finally spotted the bale.  That moment was priceless.  Suddenly this bucking, kicking and hopping calf stopped dead.  His eyes got huge and his ears pitched forward.  A look of ecstasy came on his face and he charged headfirst at the bale.  To run into it and start munching.
> 
> I about died laughing at that crazy calf.


Thank you for the visual.


----------



## Ms. Research

BTW, EleVan, how are your baby goats doing?  I know you have had so much on your plate, but just curious.   Hoping they are doing well and growing big.  

And Ms. Flutterbottom's chicks?  Hope they are doing well.   I read that your chickens are really producing those eggs.  Glad to hear.  

K


----------



## elevan

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> BTW, EleVan, how are your baby goats doing?  I know you have had so much on your plate, but just curious.   Hoping they are doing well and growing big.
> 
> And Ms. Flutterbottom's chicks?  Hope they are doing well.   I read that your chickens are really producing those eggs.  Glad to hear.
> 
> K


Daisy's twins are doing great!  Addicted to alfalfa pellets (the little snots)  

We still have 6 of Miss Flufferbottom's chicks.  4 are roos    So they will be going to the freezer when they're big enough.  The 2 pullets aren't very human friendly but that's ok...I've already got one hen who jumps on my shoulder every chance she gets  

We got 14 eggs just this morning!    Think I'll make a savory Dutch Baby for dinner.  I probably need to experiment with souffles too.


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, EleVan, how are your baby goats doing?  I know you have had so much on your plate, but just curious.   Hoping they are doing well and growing big.
> 
> And Ms. Flutterbottom's chicks?  Hope they are doing well.   I read that your chickens are really producing those eggs.  Glad to hear.
> 
> K
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy's twins are doing great!  Addicted to alfalfa pellets (the little snots)
> 
> We still have 6 of Miss Flufferbottom's chicks.  4 are roos    So they will be going to the freezer when they're big enough.  The 2 pullets aren't very human friendly but that's ok...I've already got one hen who jumps on my shoulder every chance she gets
> 
> We got 14 eggs just this morning!    Think I'll make a savory Dutch Baby for dinner.  I probably need to experiment with souffles too.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the update.  So glad Daisy's twins are doing great.   

Glad to hear about Miss Flufferbottoms chicks.  Sorry so many roos but chicken ARE yummy.   Truly glad to hear one of your hens have picked up Miss Flutterbottom's habit.  I know chickens are chickens, but it's nice to have one that is sociable.   I still think of your "chicken dog".    Never have I heard of a chicken being so social.  It's nice that this tradition has been taken up by another.  Shows chickens have feelings too, and are just not there for eggs and meat.   

Good luck with your food experiments.   Love souffles.   

K


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, EleVan, how are your baby goats doing?  I know you have had so much on your plate, but just curious.   Hoping they are doing well and growing big.
> 
> And Ms. Flutterbottom's chicks?  Hope they are doing well.   I read that your chickens are really producing those eggs.  Glad to hear.
> 
> K
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy's twins are doing great!  Addicted to alfalfa pellets (the little snots)
> 
> We still have 6 of Miss Flufferbottom's chicks.  4 are roos    So they will be going to the freezer when they're big enough.  The 2 pullets aren't very human friendly but that's ok...I've already got one hen who jumps on my shoulder every chance she gets
> 
> We got 14 eggs just this morning!    Think I'll make a savory Dutch Baby for dinner.  I probably need to experiment with souffles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the update.  So glad Daisy's twins are doing great.
> 
> Glad to hear about Miss Flufferbottoms chicks.  Sorry so many roos but chicken ARE yummy.   Truly glad to hear one of your hens have picked up Miss Flutterbottom's habit.  I know chickens are chickens, but it's nice to have one that is sociable.   I still think of your "chicken dog".    Never have I heard of a chicken being so social.  It's nice that this tradition has been taken up by another.  Shows chickens have feelings too, and are just not there for eggs and meat.
> 
> Good luck with your food experiments.   Love souffles.
> 
> K
Click to expand...

My chickens all have personalities too! I have one that used to jump on my back, but since she was almost always dirty, I discouraged that behavior. I also have one  that is shy and reserved but when you hold her and put her on your lap she will just fall asleep.


----------



## elevan

I would definitely discourage too if I wasn't always wearing coveralls in the barnyard.  But since I do, then allow a little muddy cuddling.


----------



## Queen Mum

MMMM, visions of dutch babies.    Fresh souffle with spankin fresh feta cheese and garlic folded in.   Thoughts of devil'd eggs (with maybe a touch of wasabi added.)   (It's good, try it.)  I'd give my eye teeth for some farm fresh eggs about now...


----------



## elevan

DH has a craving so we're going the take out route tonight.

But now I'm hungry for deviled eggs.  Thanks Queen Mum!

(Too bad I can't send you some eggs, I've got a whole mini fridge full at the moment).


----------



## Queen Mum

Always glad to lend a hand!


----------



## wannacow

I've got a fridge full too!    Deviled eggs with wasabi are wonderful!


----------



## elevan

Guineas  

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/620858/guinea-male-harassing-my-chicken-hens/0_50#post_8258558


----------



## Roll farms

I usually keep mine seperated, esp. during spring / summer - the hens will be stressed out / produce less from guineas bothering them.


----------



## elevan

WINDY today!

I lost part of the roofing panels for my chicken coop    DH had to fish them out of the trees.  The hot tub top is against the fence again...gonna have to strap that down.

We've got a storm coming in tomorrow.  In the 50s today and a high of 22 tomorrow.  Lovely.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> WINDY today!
> 
> I lost part of the roofing panels for my chicken coop    DH had to fish them out of the trees.  The hot tub top is against the fence again...gonna have to strap that down.
> 
> We've got a storm coming in tomorrow.  In the 50s today and a high of 22 tomorrow.  Lovely.


That is how it has been here


----------



## elevan

That's a very appropriate smiley!  

I forgot to mention Boingo's good news - urine glucose was negative and blood glucose was 269!  We're making strides!

DH had a very good visit with the President of his company...things are looking very good for the near future!  

2012 is looking to be a much better year than last...that dime under my mattress must be working!


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> That's a very appropriate smiley!
> 
> I forgot to mention Boingo's good news - urine glucose was negative and blood glucose was 269!  We're making strides!
> 
> DH had a very good visit with the President of his company...things are looking very good for the near future!
> 
> 2012 is looking to be a much better year than last...that dime under my mattress must be working!


I am so happy to hear that 2012 has been so much better.


----------



## elevan

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/621229/byc-is-against-sopa-pipa/0_50


----------



## elevan

Remember that round bale of hay that I put into the field on Sunday...this past Sunday...just a few days ago?

It's

almost

half

gone!



Between the horses and the calf.



I think we'll probably send the calf in this fall.  I don't think we can afford to keep him through another winter to finish him out completely.


----------



## autumnprairie

I agree about STOP SOPA.


I sorry to hear that your calf is really a pig in disguise


----------



## 77Herford

Wow, they eat good.


----------



## elevan

Snow snow snow.  But not as much as they were predicting.  At least the ground is frozen solid.

I was watching Jack (the shetland / mix cross) yesterday and thinking that we should build a cart and get a harness and give him a job...maybe a chore for the Spring.

Speaking of Spring...I'm considering getting some geese and of course I'm getting more Turkeys.

I think that I've made the decision to grow out "Little boy" and send him for processing in the Spring...we'll have some young roosters going in then as well.

I'm going to build a new quail coop so that DH can have quail again.

I've got a lot more plans formulating for this Spring...gonna be busy busy busy.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Snow snow snow.  But not as much as they were predicting.  At least the ground is frozen solid.
> 
> I was watching Jack (the shetland / mix cross) yesterday and thinking that we should build a cart and get a harness and give him a job...maybe a chore for the Spring.
> 
> Speaking of Spring...I'm considering getting some geese and of course I'm getting more Turkeys.
> 
> I think that I've made the decision to grow out "Little boy" and send him for processing in the Spring...we'll have some young roosters going in then as well.
> 
> I'm going to build a new quail coop so that DH can have quail again.
> 
> I've got a lot more plans formulating for this Spring...gonna be busy busy busy.


I want to get turkeys too any recommendations?


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I want to get turkeys too any recommendations?


The ones I raised last year (my first) were Blue Slate.  

I'm thinking that I'll order a variety of heritage breeds and a couple of broad breasted so that I can decide what I like best.

The Blue Slate were fairly well mannered and were definitely good eating.


----------



## Roll farms

I like the Royal Palms best of the heritage breeds.

Not that anyone asked me....

How's Boingo?


----------



## 77Herford

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I like the Royal Palms best of the heritage breeds.
> 
> Not that anyone asked me....
> 
> How's Boingo?


Roll farms is right on with the Royal Palms.  Mine are in their gangly stage but will still be beautiful.

And for Elevan hope everything is going good for ya,


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> How's Boingo?


Boingo is doing well.  Gonna check his blood glucose as soon as DH comes back in from watering for the evening (it's a 2 man job)


----------



## elevan

elevan said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's Boingo?
> 
> 
> 
> Boingo is doing well.  Gonna check his blood glucose as soon as DH comes back in from watering for the evening (it's a 2 man job)
Click to expand...




This morning Boingo's urine glucose reading was 1/10% (only thing lower is Negative).

This evening's blood glucose reading was 201 (normal for dogs on insulin is 110-180).  This is the lowest he's been since this all started!

I found that squeezing his pad in between my fingers and using a lancet (without the device), continuing to squeeze as I collect the blood is the best way to get the blood sample from him.  It's the quickest way too.

I made a switch to Sodium Bicarbonate 10 grain tablets too and it has made a world of difference in ease of administration.

For those who remembered the equation for treatment with S.B.  1mEq / 1 kg.  1 mEq = 84 mg of Sodium Bicarbonate.  Each item that is measured in a mEq is slightly different since it's a molecular weight.  So Boingo needs 925 mg to equal 11.33 mEq.  The tablets are 650 mg so we're going with 1 1/2 tablets for 975 mg.  This turns out to be a slightly more accurate dose than using baking soda at the 1/4 tsp route.

Now that I'm acquainted with the S.B. 10 gr tablets I think I might keep them on hand for the goats as well.  9 tablets would be equal to the 2 Tbsp that we would normally use and they dissolve easily.  I imagine they would be fairly easy to bolus a goat.  Cost was $16.99 for 1,000 tablets.  So it's a little more cost wise than baking soda but since it's medical grade it could be considered purer and imo easier to measure and dose.




			
				Roll Farms said:
			
		

> I like the Royal Palms best of the heritage breeds.


What is it about the Royal Palm?  I've often seen that they are smaller than most and therefore a lot less meat.  Of course everything that I've read is just that...I've read.  I'd really like to hear your experience and why you think that they are the best heritage breed. I often have read that the Bourbon Red are the best free rangers (a point that is important to me).




			
				77Herford said:
			
		

> And for Elevan hope everything is going good for ya,


Thank you.  I've been doing fine.


_Sorry to all if you've missed me.  The transition on BYC has had me spending a lot of time there.  I want to make sure that I know the system inside and out for when we transition here on BYH._


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

My farmer friends say they've raised almost all the turkey breeds.. They say their favorites are narragansetts. They're pretty, friendly, non-flighty, and good mothers. However the commercial broad-breasteds are EXTREMELY skittish, off the wall, and they can't be normally bred if you decide to. So I would recommend the narragansetts. I might be getting turkeys next summer also


----------



## 77Herford

What transfer?


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> What transfer?


To a new operating platform.  Have you not been on the new BYC ?


----------



## 77Herford

Nope


----------



## elevan

Everyone should nose around there a little bit to make it easier when we transition to the new platform (timeline hasn't been determined yet).


----------



## wannacow

I have bourbon reds.  They free range beautifully, but still come to the barn at night to roost with the chickens.  I like that they can fly if they need to, but they are very friendly and want to "help" when I'm working outside.  Especially hanging up laundry...    They are also very tasty.  Mine are good egg layers, but not good nesters.  They try, but the eggs just get broken.  I have found that sticking the turkey eggs under chickens gives me a much more successful hatch.


----------



## CYGChickies

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> My farmer friends say they've raised almost all the turkey breeds.. They say their favorites are narragansetts. They're pretty, friendly, non-flighty, and good mothers. However the commercial broad-breasteds are EXTREMELY skittish, off the wall, and they can't be normally bred if you decide to. So I would recommend the narragansetts. I might be getting turkeys next summer also


We LOVE our Narragansetts! They weren't handraised and they're still very even-tempered. Our tom Renee always dances for us and the two hens have the cutesy curious little faces. We're so excited to handraise some of their babies! We get a ton of compliments on the ornamental factor as well, and they are very easy to move. Once youve got hands on them they freeze, and I can haul any of them across the property or into a travel cage by myself. Very laid back compared to some of the "BB" breeds I've experienced on others' farms. I strongly recommend these!

CYG


----------



## Roll farms

I guess to be fair, the Narragansetts and Bourbons are of equal temperament (calm, easily handled, etc.).... As are the Spanish Blacks, my second favorites.
I just like the RP best for looks, I think they are GORGEOUS.

Our RP compare in size to other heritage breeds.  I realize that across the board there are differences, but they are all roughly the same size when mature.  Only "big" heritage turkeys I've seen have been crosses, when people breed a BB hen to a heritage tom, etc.  And yes, they're smaller / longer maturing...but they do NOT empty your feeder daily like the BB will.  If you're free ranging, they're still going to mature 'normally', where a BB will NEED supplementation to reach it's full potential.  Sort of like trying to raise a boer goat on pasture vs. a kiko...both will survive, but the kiko will THRIVE.

All of the BB we've owned were much more prone to illness than any of the heritage.

My RP's are decended from a friend's original 15 yr old group who are 'Darwin Turkeys'....all are pure RP, but they get *nothing*, no food, water, etc. Completely self-sufficient buggers.

The absolute, flat out most gorgeous turkey I've ever owned was burgundy.  I had a SP tom, who crossed to my BR hens.  One of the offspring grew up to be solid dark reddish, which looked burgundy in certain light.  LOVED that bird.  
So of *course* it was the one that DH sold while I was at work one day....when I said, "Don't sell the red bird" he thought I meant the Bourbon Red.  *sigh*
Men...why can't they read our minds????


----------



## autumnprairie

THanks everyone for the feed back, sorry El that it was on your thread. 
Rolls we would be in trouble if men could read our minds all the time


----------



## jodief100

I can't decide what kind of turkeys to get either so I am going to order the rare turkey assortment from Meyer Hatchery and try a few different kinds this year.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

So we're talking turkey are we???? Hmmm...


----------



## elevan

HUGE egg in the nest box this morning.  It absolutely dwarfed the others.  I took pics...I'll post them later.

It's almost time to band "Little boy"  




			
				jodief100 said:
			
		

> I can't decide what kind of turkeys to get either so I am going to order the rare turkey assortment from Meyer Hatchery and try a few different kinds this year.


Yeah, that's my plan too Jodie.  I love Meyer Hatchery!


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> HUGE egg in the nest box this morning.  It absolutely dwarfed the others.  I took pics...I'll post them later.
> 
> It's almost time to band "Little boy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide what kind of turkeys to get either so I am going to order the rare turkey assortment from Meyer Hatchery and try a few different kinds this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's my plan too Jodie.  I love Meyer Hatchery!
Click to expand...

do you like Meyer over Murray McMurray?


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> do you like Meyer over Murray McMurray?


I like Meyer over all other hatcheries to be honest.  Of course they don't carry all breeds of every fowl so sometimes you're required to go someone else...but I wish I didn't have to.


----------



## jodief100

I have only gotten birds from Mt Healthy because I can pick them up.  Glad to hear Meyer is good.


----------



## Goatherd

I've ordered from Meyers and have been very pleased.  I also appreciate that they are close as far as shipping is concerned.  Unfortunately, this year I  was forced to go elsewhere to order the particular chicken hens that I need.  Meyers has limited their sale of this breed to a maximum of 3.  That is not going to work for me.
I've placed my order at Welp hatchery this year where I was able to order 40 hens without a problem.  Hopefully, this will work out.


----------



## autumnprairie

I hope you are having a good day today


----------



## elevan

Take a few days off and come back to more stuff to catch up on than I could read in 2 weeks!

I'm doing fine.

Critters are all doing fine.

Looks like that Lilly is filling out, so we're gonna move her to the "maternity ward".  Goldie will go with her as she's 50/50 as to whether I think that she's pregnant or not.  Due date would be minimally 2/16.

Boingo is doing super great.  Vet says we're ready to run his curve whenever I'm ready to do it.  I'll do it at home.


----------



## redtailgal

Hey....I remember you..............


----------



## elevan




----------



## autumnprairie

I am glad you took some time, but really glad you are back now


----------



## elevan

Boingo has gone blind in his right eye.  The result of his diabetes.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Boingo has gone blind in his right eye.  The result of his diabetes.


I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## redtailgal

That fast?!!!

Geesh!  Em, I'm sorry.


----------



## elevan

Yeah.  The speed of it's surprised me too.  But there's no doubt about it.  I can poke him in the right eye before he blinks.

Unfortunately since the beginning, even though he's been making great strides, his blood sugar has mostly stayed in the high 200s or above.  That's the danger area for blindness in dogs.  I had him down to 201 the other day and was so excited but 2 days later he was back to 344.

He's also been being a sneaky little brat and it hasn't helped.  I found a pile of half dissolved S.B. tablets.  I thought he'd swallowed them and then I'd release him.  He must have been waiting for me to turn my back so he could spit them out!  I wouldn't have expected that out of a dog!  Those tablets are crucial to his particular condition having diabetes that seems to be complicated by Fanconi.

I noticed this morning that he seemed rather defensive of me and couldn't understand why.  Then when he decided to "attack" the other dog as is his custom...he geared his body for it and she came at his right side and he didn't notice her until she'd passed by him.  (Don't worry...it's a game that they play...not a real attack)  I hope that we can prevent him from losing sight in the other eye.

Boingo had me fooled for about a 4-5 day stretch where his urine glucose was doing great but DH had to work late so that I had nobody to help me get his blood glucose.  So we missed 2 blood glucose readings in there.    It's such a complicated thing when you're dealing with 2 different conditions that cause similar problems...and his weird skin condition is returning...so maybe we're dealing with more than that.


----------



## wannacow

I understand that getting a blood sample by yourself is very difficult.  Is it possible for you to wrap him in a towel or blanket to immobilize him?  Is he small enough for you do that by yourself?  I know I wouldn't be able to wrap our springer up, but maybe Boingo is a little smaller.  This "papoose" really helps with small children.  It might help with your dog.


----------



## elevan

wannacow said:
			
		

> I understand that getting a blood sample by yourself is very difficult.  Is it possible for you to wrap him in a towel or blanket to immobilize him?  Is he small enough for you do that by yourself?  I know I wouldn't be able to wrap our springer up, but maybe Boingo is a little smaller.  This "papoose" really helps with small children.  It might help with your dog.


Thanks for the suggestion.  Trouble is that I need to immobilize his jaws (or I'll get bit) AND his entire body WHILE I'm applying a firm pressure to his foot to get the blood sample.  IF his blood would just flow freely then I might be able to accomplish that on my own but it's a chore trying to squeeze enough blood out to take the reading while someone immobilizes him.

Hopefully it's something that I can keep working with him training wise to be able to manage in the future without an assistant.  He now comes to me and sits patiently while I give his insulin injection...but that happens 2 times a day whereas the blood check is one time every other day. 

He only weighs 27.5# but is fairly strong.  And now that we've added partial blindness to the mix then we add more fear to it as well.


----------



## Roll farms

Poor pooch.   You're a good dog mama.

I know how ridiculous Fiddles (6# poodle) is about getting his toenails trimmed, how much he fights.  I can't imagine multiplying that by 4.


----------



## Mamaboid

Anybody that has ever had to give a 4 legged animal any kind of attention where they have to be restrained knows that said 4 legged animal automatically turns into a giant octopus with eagle talons on the end of each tentacle.  Oh yeh, and they also instantly grow giant teeth with fangs like a tiger.  I am so sorry both you and your baby have to go through this. A lot of people would give up....kudos to you for hanging in there and taking such good care of him.


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Poor pooch.   You're a good dog mama.
> 
> I know how ridiculous Fiddles (6# poodle) is about getting his toenails trimmed, how much he fights.  I can't imagine multiplying that by 4.


Thanks.

Boingo used to hate having it nails trimmed too.  Now I sit on the floor with my legs straight out and flip him onto his back with him cradled in my legs.  We sit for a minute while I rub his tummy.  Then I use the clippers and tap each of his toenails several times.  Then we start trimming.  This works out well and he's very relaxed during the trim.

I've learned that when I need to get a liquid medicine into him that what works for goats (mini) works for dogs too.  I put him in a headlock using my legs (standing up) and drench.

Now, I just have to get him to take his pills without spitting them out in a hidden spot    and work on acclimating him to blood glucose checks.



			
				Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Anybody that has ever had to give a 4 legged animal any kind of attention where they have to be restrained knows that said 4 legged animal automatically turns into a giant octopus with eagle talons on the end of each tentacle.  Oh yeh, and they also instantly grow giant teeth with fangs like a tiger.  I am so sorry both you and your baby have to go through this. A lot of people would give up....kudos to you for hanging in there and taking such good care of him.


Indeed!  

No matter how small or large the critter, if you need to restrain them and work on them at the same time you need 8 arms!

I'm not sure but I think the story of restraining our mini / shetland cross horse is in here someone.  It was when the pig attacked him and we had to clean the wound.  We couldn't get the vet out (but he gave instructions by phone) and I didn't know about a "twitch" until after.  We had 4 people on that horse to restrain him and DH still ended up with pants around his ankles and being tossed through the metal barn wall!  (If anyone ends up getting the brunt end of the deal on this farm it's usually DH).


----------



## redtailgal

Em, have you tried "pill pockets"?


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Em, have you tried "pill pockets"?


The vet doesn't want me to use any type of "treat" to get him to get the tablets as even something so small can upset the delicate balance of his glucose levels.  Besides that the S.B. tablets need to be swallowed whole if possible (no chewing).


----------



## jodief100

So sorry to near about Boingo.  That is tough.  I know about the pill issue.  When I moved I found a pile of little white pills under the bed.  The stupid cat was spitting them out.


----------



## autumnprairie

for my cats or dogs that won't swallow or pretend to swallow pills  they get the water syringe chaser guaranteed to cure what ails them and make them swallow the pills


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Whenever I have to give my dog a pill I usually open up their mouth, throw the pill as far back as I can, hold their mouth shut with my fingers and rub my dogs neck forcing her to swallow. I do this whole process with the dog between my legs, (usually) with the dog in a sitting position. 

Sorry to hear Boingo has gone blind.  Take Care, Emily.


----------



## Queen Mum

Pilling dogs,  what a joy!  I would come and speak to him about the necessity of medication, but I doubt he would listen.  (I'm diabetic.)   I'm guessing it was macular degeneration. It causes sudden blindness in diabetics.


----------



## redtailgal

elevan said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em, have you tried "pill pockets"?
> 
> 
> 
> The vet doesn't want me to use any type of "treat" to get him to get the tablets as even something so small can upset the delicate balance of his glucose levels.  Besides that the S.B. tablets need to be swallowed whole if possible (no chewing).
Click to expand...

Well, duh.  lol, I have been hair brained all flippin day!

Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Whenever I have to give my dog a pill I usually open up their mouth, throw the pill as far back as I can, hold their mouth shut with my fingers and rub my dogs neck forcing her to swallow. I do this whole process with the dog between my legs, (usually) with the dog in a sitting position.
> 
> Sorry to hear Boingo has gone blind.  Take Care, Emily.


That's pretty much the tactic that I use.  I even open his mouth after to make sure he's swallowed it...but apparently he's snuck a few by me.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I have to give my dog a pill I usually open up their mouth, throw the pill as far back as I can, hold their mouth shut with my fingers and rub my dogs neck forcing her to swallow. I do this whole process with the dog between my legs, (usually) with the dog in a sitting position.
> 
> Sorry to hear Boingo has gone blind.  Take Care, Emily.
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much the tactic that I use.  I even open his mouth after to make sure he's swallowed it...but apparently he's snuck a few by me.
Click to expand...

Darn, he really is a sneaky little guy isn't he? Maybe you could keep him on a leash and tie the leash to you for a little while after you give him his pill? That way you can keep an eye on him. Just an idea.


----------



## elevan

Riddle me this....WHO laid this greenish black (flecked) egg?  Your choices are...one of my many breeds of chickens, guinea or East India Duck...or some wild bird that snuck in...because I'm clueless.  I thought our East India girl started laying last year and it was a brown waxy egg....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Wild weird chicken layed that egg. I'm positive!


----------



## redtailgal

thats not something you find everyday.

Does the color scratch off?


----------



## jodief100

elevan said:
			
		

> Riddle me this....WHO laid this greenish black (flecked) egg?  Your choices are...one of my many breeds of chickens, guinea or East India Duck...or some wild bird that snuck in...because I'm clueless.  I thought our East India girl started laying last year and it was a brown waxy egg....
> 
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...073983559_1159251741_32316145_280662014_n.jpg


Is it chocolate under the wrapper?


----------



## elevan

I tried to rub the color off thinking it was just REALLY dirty.  It doesn't rub off.

It almost looks like soot as if it's been in a fire.

Nope, not a chocolate egg...


----------



## elevan

I've got a poll going on BYC:  http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/624707/who-laid-this-egg/0_50#post_8329070


----------



## redtailgal

I am Ang.
Ang I am.

Do you like chocolate eggs and spam?

Would you like them here or there?

I would not like them here or there.
I do not like chocolate eggs and spam.

Woud you eat them in a car?
would you eat them in a bar?

I would not
could not
in a bar.


----------



## elevan

A comedian today aren't you?!


----------



## Roll farms

Duck.


----------



## redtailgal

Yeah, sorry.  I slept late this morning.   woke up all perky and junk.

Oddly enough, my family is leaving. one at a time.  Suddenly, fence lines are needed checked.  

edited cuz I cant type.


----------



## redtailgal

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Duck.


duck


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duck.
> 
> 
> 
> duck
Click to expand...

Goose.


----------



## daisychick

Looks ducky to me.  Maybe your East Indie girl is just starting her second laying cycle and it is darker than last years eggs???  

My Marans chickens do that to me, they lay super dark almost blackish eggs and then by time Spring comes their eggs are almost light brown so I can never tell which ones are laying because of their ever changing egg colors.   :/


----------



## elevan

The HUGE thing that is throwing me here is that just last week I got a duck egg out of the barn that was brown with darker brown and green flecks.  But I was just reminded that we've had some visiting mallards over the last few weeks...I suppose the female could have laid that one and this black one could be the East India girl?  :/


----------



## daisychick

The best test would be to cook it and taste it.   I can tell a duck egg from chicken eggs by tasting it.   I know mallards lay a lightish brown egg or greenish eggs, but nothing that dark.....so I say make yourself an egg for lunch and tell us your results.....LOL!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Hmmm... The mystery persists.


----------



## crazyland

You could have hatched it to see what comes out?


----------



## elevan

crazyland said:
			
		

> You could have hatched it to see what comes out?


Well that would be the ultimate answer wouldn't it?  But I don't own an incubator...I've used broody hens (and none are right now).


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

You could make a homemade incubator? Or you can sit on it?  
Anyway, I think it is an emu egg!  Kind of small though.


----------



## elevan

I did see a thread on a bra incubator on BYC...  



Yeah, I've got a miniature emu running around the farm    It is about the color of an emu egg.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> I did see a thread on a bra incubator on BYC...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've got a miniature emu running around the farm    It is about the color of an emu egg.


 I saw that thread too. What is this world coming to?!


----------



## Queen Mum

Maybe it's one of those 1000 year old chicken eggs from China.  Or maybe it's an egg from a chocolate chicken.  Or the chicken had some sushi for breakfast?  Or a lizard got into the barn?


----------



## elevan

The consensus seems to be that it's the East India girl laying that lovely egg....either that or I really do have a miniature emu that I don't know about 

We're having some wonderful weather today!  Snow is all gone and I can go outside in shirtsleeves and be comfortable.

We banded Little Boy last night.  DH brought him into the house to step onto the bathroom scale since by law now I have to give a pain killer when banding.  I used one of Boingo's insulin syringes for easy measuring of 0.065 ml of Banamine...that would be 6.5 units on an insulin syringe...much easier to measure.  He didn't cry when I gave him a shot.  He didn't cry when I banded him...though he kept trying to suck one of his testicles in...  He was an amazing little trooper.  Mama Daisy was fit to be tied though SCREAMING her head off until DH took him back to her.

Boingo's urine glucose was 1/2% this morning which meant that he increased his insulin dosage .5 units.  So he's now at 12.5 units of insulin.  The vet thought we'd top out around 8...so his body must not be making any at all.

I'll be going out shortly to let the chickens out.  I confine them until almost noon to make sure that the majority lay in the coop's nest boxes.  I have nest boxes in the barn too but I prefer that they lay in the coop.  Wonder if I'll get another dark egg?...

Cracked open the huge egg that I had the other day last night and it was our first double yolker.


----------



## Roll farms

I promise it's the duck eggs.  My cayugas layed eggs that looked just like that....as time passes, they get lighter.


----------



## elevan

Yeah, they are already starting to lighten up.


----------



## elevan

I have a sinus infection today.  Just want DH to get home to take care of critters and kids when they come home from school.  My head feels pretty miserable right now


----------



## autumnprairie

Feel better soon


----------



## elevan

Thanks.  It's this stupid weather.  We were at 61* yesterday...normal is in the 30s.  I get a sinus infection every Spring and Fall when the weather changes...looks like I'll be getting more this year


----------



## Mamaboid

Feel better soon.  I hate sinus infections, they make ya feel crappy all over.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Hope you feel better soon Emily!


----------



## Roll farms

Feel more wunnerful soon~!


----------



## TTs Chicks

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Feel more wunnerful soon~!


yeah . . . what she said  . .


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, feel more Wonderful soon.:/


----------



## elevan

Starting to feel better tonight...still quite stuffy though.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Happy to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## elevan

I just sent K's teacher a quick email to offer some critter type show and tell services should she want to take me up on it.  She's a good teacher and K really likes her, so I do hope that she takes me up on it.

I'm still stuffy today but I'm feeling much better than yesterday.

We're expecting some icy precipitation later today.  This up and down weather is horrible for my sinuses (and every other ache and pain).  Not to mention that I'm sure that certain food prices are gonna skyrocket this year because of it.


----------



## elevan

Well...

It's not a duck egg.  I can say that for certain.


Last night ducks got locked out of the coop because they wouldn't come off of the pond.  There were NO eggs in the coop last night.  This morning when I opened the coop, there's another one of those eggs...and there were only chickens and guineas in the coop.

So, the question remains...who laid that egg? 

Any guesses on what non-duck is laying that egg??


(It's the greenish black one)


----------



## currycomb

i don't know, laid at night, maybe a snake? don't know anything about snakes and habits, but never have seen an egg that dark. coocoo marans eggs are very dark chocolate color, but.......


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

What breeds of chickens do you have and their ages? 

What duck breeds and ages? That egg *looks* like it has the waxy coating of a duck egg.  If you didnt get another egg that color, it could be whoever laid it is taking a day or 2 off from laying.

Im not clear on what youre saying- no ducks in the hen house and didnt get another one that color, or you did get another? 

If you didnt get another that color, its possible the ducks laid eggs in the pond- mine have done that before. My Mallard lays a light green colored egg, but not as dark as the one in your picture....


Breed info would help me. You probably already wrote it but I cant find it, would you mind posting the beeds and ages once more?

Thanks- I wanna see this solved!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I am telling you Em! It _has_ to be an emu!


----------



## elevan

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> What breeds of chickens do you have and their ages?


Breeds of chicken that I have:
Golden Buff
Scillian Buttercup
Salmon Faverolle
Easter Eggers
Barnevelders
Buckeyes
German Spitz...
Buff Brahma
Barnyard Mix



> What duck breeds and ages? That egg *looks* like it has the waxy coating of a duck egg.  If you didnt get another egg that color, it could be whoever laid it is taking a day or 2 off from laying.


Breeds of duck that I have:
East India 
Barnyard Mix (I know it's not her...she's been giving me an egg for months now and hers is 3x the size and white)

Then I have guineas.




> Im not clear on what youre saying- no ducks in the hen house and didnt get another one that color, or you did get another?
> 
> If you didnt get another that color, its possible the ducks laid eggs in the pond- mine have done that before. My Mallard lays a light green colored egg, but not as dark as the one in your picture....


The ducks were LOCKED OUT of the coop last night.

The only birds in the coop were chickens and guineas.

When I closed the coop there were NO eggs at all in it.

When I opened the coop I had 23 eggs and one of them was another of those weird ones.

It does have a waxy coating.  Chicken and guinea eggs don't have that...right?  Never had one that did  :/  But since there were no ducks in that coop to lay that egg then it MUST be from a chicken or a guinea.




> Breed info would help me. You probably already wrote it but I cant find it, would you mind posting the beeds and ages once more?


4 of my hens are 17 months old and I know each one of their eggs...this is not theirs (I can account for each of theirs).

37 of the hens are 7 1/2 months old.

2 of the hens are 4 months old.

The guineas are 6 1/2 months old.

The East India ducks are 9 months old.

The barnyard mix duck is about 10-11 months old.



> Thanks- I wanna see this solved!


Yeah, me too


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> I am telling you Em! It _has_ to be an emu!


Man, Sunny, I'm beginning to wonder


----------



## elevan

I think that I've just gone insane!  Nobody believes me that there is absolutely no way at all under any stretch of the imagination that it can be a duck egg.  If there were no ducks in the coop and they had no access to the coop in fact were locked out of said coop they cannot lay an egg in said coop.

My coops are built to be the chicken Fort Knox...nothing in there but what I allow once I close it up...and there were NO ducks in there.


----------



## DKRabbitry

Maybe the weather has your ducks screwed up and they think it is October.  Everyone knows halloween is in Oct, so they dressed as a chicken and was indeed in the coop, you just didn't know because it looked like a chicken.


----------



## elevan




----------



## SmallFarmGirl

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> Maybe the weather has your ducks screwed up and they think it is October.  Everyone knows halloween is in Oct, so they dressed as a chicken and was indeed in the coop, you just didn't know because it looked like a chicken.


EXACTLY! Ducks love halloween! I wonder if the chickens are in on this????? Or maybe that invisible emu????


----------



## DKRabbitry

Seriously though... this would drive me bonkers.  I can not think of any of those birds (other than the ducks) that would lay that egg unless maybe one of your barnyard mixes took olive egging to the extreme.  I know you said there were NONE in the coop, but really just maybe there was one you overlooked?  Can you pen anyone seperate?  Like set up a little area and put a few birds in there at a time untill you can narrow down which is laying it?


----------



## elevan

The nest boxes only have a thin layer of shavings in them...so no way to hide an egg in them. 

The waxy part is really bugging me...cause chicken eggs aren't waxy - duck eggs are.  But the dang ducks weren't in the coop and an egg was laid in there.

DH put the ducks in the coop tonight...so if there's another egg I'm back at square one.

I know...I could pen the ducks inside the coop at night instead of letting them have free range of it.  That would tell me positively if I can eliminate the ducks from the equation or not.  I'll do that tomorrow night.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am telling you Em! It _has_ to be an emu!
> 
> 
> 
> Man, Sunny, I'm beginning to wonder
Click to expand...

 As soon as you locate that emu we will be all set! 


In all seriousness:
I am sorry to hear about your egg issue. I really hope you get it solved. Have you posted your egg picture/problem on BYC yet? If not you really should because this has really got my interest. And you should incubate it too. You said you don't have an incubator, maybe make a homemade one? Or mail it to me!  Yeah that should go over well with the family. "What you incubating in there?" .... "Ah well. Possible an emu, maybe a duck... chicken"  

Take Care Now.


----------



## elevan

Yeah, it's posted on BYC.  Nobody is budging...they all say duck and that I must be crazy   

I could always stick it in my shirt (that Bra incubator detailed on BYC) and hope that I don't hatch a reptile


----------



## 77Herford

It does look alot like a Small Emu egg.  I had to search all over but thats about the only option I could find.  I couldn't even find a rare condition that makes Chickens lay off colored eggs.  I doubt you have one getting in some how.  I would ask your local college poultry expert.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's posted on BYC.  Nobody is budging...they all say duck and that I must be crazy
> 
> I could always stick it in my shirt (that Bra incubator detailed on BYC) and hope that I don't hatch a reptile


Wow after reading this I looked it up, your right Cayuaga Eggs they are spot on matches for your egg.


----------



## elevan

It reminds me of soot.  But the egg is coming out of a bird's vent not a chimney...  :/

I've asked others about the possibility of some kind of illness causing it and no one can think of anything.  I may give Dr. Phil at my vet's office a call to see what he has to say about it.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

Waaaaaaaaaiiiit a minute here... You say DH has been doing the lock up lately?

You know, this wouldnt be the first time a hubby played an early April Fools prank on an unsuspecting spouse.


----------



## redtailgal

I double dog dare you to hatch it.

It's not a snake egg, too hard shelled and wrong time of the year. (not a reptile that I would know of).  

My niece thinks it a dinosaur.  Definately hatch it.

C'mon.  I know you've got a bra around there somewhere that you can incubate with

(Would like to see that thread btw)


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I double dog dare you to hatch it.
> 
> It's not a snake egg, too hard shelled and wrong time of the year. (not a reptile that I would know of).
> 
> My niece thinks it a dinosaur.  Definately hatch it.
> 
> C'mon.  I know you've got a bra around there somewhere that you can incubate with
> 
> (Would like to see that thread btw)


Yes, with pictures.....


----------



## Mamaboid

elevan said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's posted on BYC.  Nobody is budging...they all say duck and that I must be crazy
> 
> *I could always stick it in my shirt (that Bra incubator detailed on BYC) and hope that I don't hatch a reptile  *


*
*


EEEWWWWW


----------



## DKRabbitry

This mystery just keeps getting funnier and funnier....


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I double dog dare you to hatch it.
> 
> It's not a snake egg, too hard shelled and wrong time of the year. (not a reptile that I would know of).
> 
> My niece thinks it a dinosaur.  Definately hatch it.
> 
> C'mon.  I know you've got a bra around there somewhere that you can incubate with
> 
> (Would like to see that thread btw)


I agree. Definitaly hatch it. I will pass on the pictures though.


----------



## autumnprairie

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I double dog dare you to hatch it.
> 
> It's not a snake egg, too hard shelled and wrong time of the year. (not a reptile that I would know of).
> 
> My niece thinks it a dinosaur.  Definately hatch it.
> 
> C'mon.  I know you've got a bra around there somewhere that you can incubate with
> 
> (Would like to see that thread btw)
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Definitaly hatch it. I will pass on the pictures though.
Click to expand...

X3


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

77Herford said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I double dog dare you to hatch it.
> 
> It's not a snake egg, too hard shelled and wrong time of the year. (not a reptile that I would know of).
> 
> My niece thinks it a dinosaur.  Definately hatch it.
> 
> C'mon.  I know you've got a bra around there somewhere that you can incubate with
> 
> (Would like to see that thread btw)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, with pictures.....
Click to expand...


----------



## elevan

Didn't have any of the mystery eggs today...  :/


Today we caught all the goats and gave everyone their "Lamb Combo"...a custom formulation from my vet that includes CDT and Bo-Se so I can give one shot to get multiple benefit.

Lilly went into the "maternity ward".  She should be due around the 16th of this month.  She was not a bit pleased with the issue even though she has her daughter Maggie for company.  At least she wasn't pleased until we filled the pan with alfalfa pellets then she was happy enough to ride it out   

Snickers is looking a little pale in the eyelids, so he got dosed with Valbazen today and will get Ivermectin and Sulfadimethoxine next week.

Kingston is looking like he has a penal shaft infection.  He is able to pee and there are no signs of UC.  We dealt with this once before so we'll treat him with Sulfadimethoxine next week as well.  I put an order in to Jeffers and it should be here on Tuesday...but until then I'm out of ivermectin and Sulfadimethoxine.

Looks like I'm gonna be calling my hay guy and ordering 2 more round bales of hay.  I can't wait for Spring and growing grass!


----------



## DKRabbitry

> I can't wait for Spring and growing grass!


You and me both!  Great idea with the combo vacc.  One poke and done.


----------



## Roll farms

I bought some crappy hay on purpose today, the wonderful alfalfa we got last fall is making the fat goats fatter (dry / open boers) and b/c they are such hogs, I hate to put any more out for the 'workin' girls'...so the fat chicks are moving out soon, the skinny mamas will get more alfalfa, and the fat chicks will go on old grass hay.

Oh, if only there were pasture to throw the fatties out to.  *sigh*

Woman, I'm tellin' you, it's a duck egg.


----------



## redtailgal

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Oh, if only there were pasture to throw the fatties out to.  *sigh*


Now, you leave us fatties alone.  You know, if some countries being fat is a sign of prosperity.

I had nightmares last night that I was on an airplane flying to Oklahoma, and the eggs in my bra were hatching.  They were cheeping.  The stewardess was NOT happy.

sigh


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I had nightmares last night that I was on an airplane flying to Oklahoma, and the eggs in my bra were hatching.  They were cheeping.  The stewardess was NOT happy.
> 
> sigh





_(at least this time I didn't have anything in my mouth when one of ya said something hilarious!)_


----------



## country farm girl

elevan said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had nightmares last night that I was on an airplane flying to Oklahoma, and the eggs in my bra were hatching.  They were cheeping.  The stewardess was NOT happy.
> 
> sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(at least this time I didn't have anything in my mouth when one of ya said something hilarious!)_
Click to expand...

one thing that I have learnd......   DO NOT HAVE ANYTHING IN THE MOUTH WHEN READING ANYTHING ON BYH OR BYC


----------



## elevan

country farm girl said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(at least this time I didn't have anything in my mouth when one of ya said something hilarious!)_
> 
> 
> 
> one thing that I have learnd......   DO NOT HAVE ANYTHING IN THE MOUTH WHEN READING ANYTHING ON BYH OR BYC
Click to expand...

THAT is certainly the truth!  And tonight has been a doozey for it!  Poor computer has already had cookies spewed at it


----------



## country farm girl

elevan said:
			
		

> country farm girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(at least this time I didn't have anything in my mouth when one of ya said something hilarious!)_
> 
> 
> 
> one thing that I have learnd......   DO NOT HAVE ANYTHING IN THE MOUTH WHEN READING ANYTHING ON BYH OR BYC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT is certainly the truth!  And tonight has been a doozey for it!  Poor computer has already had cookies spewed at it
Click to expand...

OH I CAN SEE IT NOW !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## country farm girl

I think your eggs are from a Easter Egger that is mixed with a dark egg layer.  or it can be a guinea hen that is starting to lay.  I have guinea hens and I find they can have a wax coating on the eggs so I wood do the guineas first then the Easter Egger next.   do you know how many guinea hens you have??


----------



## elevan

I _should_ have 3 guinea hens...unless another is holding out on me.  I'm pretty sure that "chicken" is a boy...but I question it sometimes.  "Chicken" is a guinea who is confused...thinks it's a chicken.  I've also got a chicken who thinks she's a guinea


----------



## redtailgal

ok hun.  your birds are weird.

jus sayin


----------



## Roll farms

Ya know, I told my guineas that, "There's a lady in OH who has some young guinea and they are laying already.  In 20 years I've never gotten an egg in Jan or Feb from you ugly monsters."

My guinea looked at me, rolled their beady little eyes, and said (I can read their minds), "Don't expect the same from us, you're not getting any til March.  Now go fill our feeder, and don't be too skimpy on the scratch this time or it'll be June before you see an egg."

As I walk away, I hear another one, who looks to be crossing her legs.... say, "Oh man, I dunno how much longer I can hold these eggs in, but it sure is fun messing w/ that No Feather."

Cuz....that's what birds call us, "No Feathers".

My DH is "No Feathers w/ Hat."
I am "No Feathers w/ poofy head like a Polish".

Goats call us, "2-leggers".

I am "2-legger w/ Cold Hands" and DH is "2-legger w/ Potty Mouth" because the goats tend to make him say bad words.

To the rabbits, we are "Stubby Ears"....DH is "Stubby Ears who builds us a palace.".....


----------



## Mamaboid

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Ya know, I told my guineas that, "There's a lady in OH who has some young guinea and they are laying already.  In 20 years I've never gotten an egg in Jan or Feb from you ugly monsters."
> 
> My guinea looked at me, rolled their beady little eyes, and said (I can read their minds), "Don't expect the same from us, you're not getting any til March.  Now go fill our feeder, and don't be too skimpy on the scratch this time or it'll be June before you see an egg."
> 
> As I walk away, I hear another one, who looks to be crossing her legs.... say, "Oh man, I dunno how much longer I can hold these eggs in, but it sure is fun messing w/ that No Feather."
> 
> Cuz....that's what birds call us, "No Feathers".
> 
> My DH is "No Feathers w/ Hat."
> I am "No Feathers w/ poofy head like a Polish".
> 
> Goats call us, "2-leggers".
> 
> I am "2-legger w/ Cold Hands" and DH is "2-legger w/ Potty Mouth" because the goats tend to make him say bad words.
> 
> To the rabbits, we are "Stubby Ears"....DH is "Stubby Ears who builds us a palace.".....


----------



## autumnprairie

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, I told my guineas that, "There's a lady in OH who has some young guinea and they are laying already.  In 20 years I've never gotten an egg in Jan or Feb from you ugly monsters."
> 
> My guinea looked at me, rolled their beady little eyes, and said (I can read their minds), "Don't expect the same from us, you're not getting any til March.  Now go fill our feeder, and don't be too skimpy on the scratch this time or it'll be June before you see an egg."
> 
> As I walk away, I hear another one, who looks to be crossing her legs.... say, "Oh man, I dunno how much longer I can hold these eggs in, but it sure is fun messing w/ that No Feather."
> 
> Cuz....that's what birds call us, "No Feathers".
> 
> My DH is "No Feathers w/ Hat."
> I am "No Feathers w/ poofy head like a Polish".
> 
> Goats call us, "2-leggers".
> 
> I am "2-legger w/ Cold Hands" and DH is "2-legger w/ Potty Mouth" because the goats tend to make him say bad words.
> 
> To the rabbits, we are "Stubby Ears"....DH is "Stubby Ears who builds us a palace.".....
Click to expand...

X2


----------



## elevan

RTG - Yeah, I think that all of my birds have a species complex  

Roll - that was pretty darn funny  

Man, it's not even noon and I'm exhausted.  Got up.  Took care of Boingo's needs and then made breakfast for 5 kids and 3 adults.  That's not what wore me out though...my hay guy showed up at 10:30 with 2 - 900# round bales for me.  But the ground is too soggy for him to back to the fence and roll them off like he would normally do.  So...awesome hay guy that Chris is....he parks in the driveway and unstraps the bales...then with nothing more than a hook and brute strength he rolls them off the truck and to the fence.  Waits for us to open the wire up and he (using the hook to change directions) rolls them into the field.  We close up the fence and I pay him.  Then we joke that I hope he doesn't have to come back in 2 weeks...cause normally he's delivering when I have kids less than 24 hours on the ground and Lilly is due on the 16th!    Then he leaves and we (me, my brother and 2 of my nephews) have to continue rolling the bales to where we want them.  Let me tell you that it was a lot harder than it looked when Chris did it all by himself!  If you're in Central Ohio and need a good hay (and straw) guy, send me a PM and I'll hook you up with Chris' information.

Then I went to let the birds out of the coop and chase Jerry and the goats out of the barn.  Everyone converged onto those 2 hay bales.  Please...I don't want to have to call Chris for more in 2 weeks!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

elevan said:
			
		

> I _should_ have 3 guinea hens...unless another is holding out on me.  I'm pretty sure that "chicken" is a boy...but I question it sometimes.  "Chicken" is a guinea who is confused...thinks it's a chicken.  I've also got a chicken who thinks she's a guinea


Listen to their calls- Only females will make the "Buck Wheat" call. 

I hatched guineas with chicken eggs on purpose so those that are guineas would be species confused and stay with the chickens. Seems to have worked....except now the males are trying to mate with very uncooperative chickens  :/


----------



## elevan

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _should_ have 3 guinea hens...unless another is holding out on me.  I'm pretty sure that "chicken" is a boy...but I question it sometimes.  "Chicken" is a guinea who is confused...thinks it's a chicken.  I've also got a chicken who thinks she's a guinea
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to their calls- Only females will make the "Buck Wheat" call.
> 
> I hatched guineas with chicken eggs on purpose so those that are guineas would be species confused and stay with the chickens. Seems to have worked....except now the males are trying to mate with very uncooperative chickens  :/
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know.  That's how I figured out that the other 6 are evenly split male / female.

But "chicken" is a quiet guinea.  S/he doesn't really try to call.  Hangs out with the chickens even roosts with the chickens.


----------



## 77Herford

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Ya know, I told my guineas that, "There's a lady in OH who has some young guinea and they are laying already.  In 20 years I've never gotten an egg in Jan or Feb from you ugly monsters."
> 
> My guinea looked at me, rolled their beady little eyes, and said (I can read their minds), "Don't expect the same from us, you're not getting any til March.  Now go fill our feeder, and don't be too skimpy on the scratch this time or it'll be June before you see an egg."
> 
> As I walk away, I hear another one, who looks to be crossing her legs.... say, "Oh man, I dunno how much longer I can hold these eggs in, but it sure is fun messing w/ that No Feather."
> 
> Cuz....that's what birds call us, "No Feathers".
> 
> My DH is "No Feathers w/ Hat."
> I am "No Feathers w/ poofy head like a Polish".
> 
> Goats call us, "2-leggers".
> 
> I am "2-legger w/ Cold Hands" and DH is "2-legger w/ Potty Mouth" because the goats tend to make him say bad words.
> 
> To the rabbits, we are "Stubby Ears"....DH is "Stubby Ears who builds us a palace.".....


Good thing my hand was fast to cover my mouth or the computer would of has a Pepsi bath.


----------



## elevan

Boingo's blood glucose was 162 tonight!!!!  His first official "normal" reading since we began this doggie diabetes journey!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Boingo's blood glucose was 162 tonight!!!!  His first official "normal" reading since we began this doggie diabetes journey!


 I am doing a little happy dance over here for you and Boingo right now!


----------



## autumnprairie

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boingo's blood glucose was 162 tonight!!!!  His first official "normal" reading since we began this doggie diabetes journey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing a little happy dance over here for you and Boingo right now!
Click to expand...

X2


----------



## elevan

Thanks.  He was feeling pretty darn good today    He even sang with me    Boingo hasn't sang in a while, so I was pretty excited about it.  In case you're wondering it's..."I just called to say I love you..."  Boingo does the "I love you" part.


Think I may have scored some free building materials for some of the Spring projects that I have planned


----------



## redtailgal

lol, glad to hear he is doing better!

edited cuz I am a doofus that just cannot spell tonight


----------



## Roll farms

redtailgal said:
			
		

> lol, glad to here he is doing better!


x2


----------



## autumnprairie

X3


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> lol, glad to hear he is doing better!
> 
> edited cuz I am a doofus that just cannot spell tonight


I second the doofus part.


----------



## redtailgal

OK, you make comments like that and you somehow think I have crush on you?

Your logic is astounding!  

signed,
the doofus


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> OK, you make comments like that and you somehow think I have crush on you?
> 
> Your logic is astounding!
> 
> signed,
> the doofus


Its flirtatious sarcasm and you know it.  Got to mess with the big sista from another motha and fatha, lol.


----------



## elevan

EGGS EGGS EGGS  I am swimming in eggs!  Good golly this winter has been nuts - way too mild...but just cool enough to keep the grass from growing.

I'm getting ready to go out to find a new medicine cabinet for my "critter" meds.  Right now they're scattered in 3 places and it's driving me crazy.

Boingo is doing fabulous today!  My Oingo Boingo is BACK!!!


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> EGGS EGGS EGGS  I am swimming in eggs!  Good golly this winter has been nuts - way too mild...but just cool enough to keep the grass from growing.
> 
> I'm getting ready to go out to find a new medicine cabinet for my "critter" meds.  Right now they're scattered in 3 places and it's driving me crazy.
> 
> Boingo is doing fabulous today!  My Oingo Boingo is BACK!!!


I just bought a toolbox at walmart for 15.00 and it came with a smaller one I will post pics in my journal
the picture has been posted


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGGS EGGS EGGS  I am swimming in eggs!  Good golly this winter has been nuts - way too mild...but just cool enough to keep the grass from growing.
> 
> I'm getting ready to go out to find a new medicine cabinet for my "critter" meds.  Right now they're scattered in 3 places and it's driving me crazy.
> 
> Boingo is doing fabulous today!  My Oingo Boingo is BACK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a toolbox at walmart for 15.00 and it came with a smaller one I will post pics in my journal
Click to expand...

No, I'm talking about a cabinet.  What with goats, llama, horses, pig, poultry and the dog my supply of medicines and medical supplies is getting huge.  I found just the cabinet and I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGGS EGGS EGGS  I am swimming in eggs!  Good golly this winter has been nuts - way too mild...but just cool enough to keep the grass from growing.
> 
> I'm getting ready to go out to find a new medicine cabinet for my "critter" meds.  Right now they're scattered in 3 places and it's driving me crazy.
> 
> Boingo is doing fabulous today!  My Oingo Boingo is BACK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a toolbox at walmart for 15.00 and it came with a smaller one I will post pics in my journal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm talking about a cabinet.  What with goats, llama, horses, pig, poultry and the dog my supply of medicines and medical supplies is getting huge.  I found just the cabinet and I'm quite happy with it.
Click to expand...

picture of cabinet? 
so happy Boingo is doing great today


----------



## elevan

Stock photo


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> http://www.biglots.com/images/small/610009977.jpg
> Stock photo


you need two  
I like it


----------



## elevan

Yeah, I'm already thinking about getting a couple more


----------



## Queen Mum

I have a ton of medical supplies up in my storage in Washington, but I had to leave it behind because my trailer broke down when I was coming down here.  It's all packed neatly in shipping crates.  I need a closet for it all.   I just have the basics with me now.


----------



## country farm girl

how come there have been no updates?????????


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

country farm girl said:
			
		

> how come there have been no updates?????????


x2 I hope everything is okay!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> country farm girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how come there have been no updates?????????
> 
> 
> 
> x2 I hope everything is okay!
Click to expand...

ME too!!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical

Maybe she is just having some fun stocking her new cabinet??


----------



## Queen Mum

We all need to go over and RAID her cabinet!   Sneak attack!   Yah, yah, that's it.   Shhh, don't warn her.


----------



## redtailgal

psstt...........invite Rolls, so she will bring fudge!  (I wanna try it with goat milk)


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

I want to know how RTG snuck an Emu into the barn to lay an egg without Elevan noticing.


----------



## elevan

Sorry it's been a bit crazy, in addition to me suffering from a head cold and not feeling like getting on the computer.

Saturday is the earliest date for Lilly to kid...hoping for twins  

T-Bone has learned not to try and ambush me when I have the red feed bucket.  (I beat the snot out of him with it).

Precious and Little Boy are such sweet hearts.  I don't think we've ever had sweeter personalities in goat kids (I probably say that with every one  )

Chickens are laying like crazy....I've got eggs coming out of my ears.

DH and I will be discussing the possibility of buying an incubator tomorrow.

I just ordered a new cell phone.  My current one has hit it's boiling point and won't even load  

Last call I got on it today was from the school to come and get B.  His behavior issues are getting worse.  I had a long chat with the principal.  B is currently on the road to staying in Kindergarten next year as he spends more time in the office than in his classroom.  He has a doctor's appointment on Tuesday to see if the issues can be tied back to biology.  He had a rough start in life and at age 6 months spent time in Children's hospital where we where told that complications from the incident could show up years down the road.  I think that's where we're at.  Cross your fingers for a workable diagnosis as B's cuteness will only get him so far.  The receptionist at the school told me today that his behavior issues are starting to overshadow the cute.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Hope everything is going to be alright.


----------



## redtailgal

Are we thinking pink twins?

And, now I am not the only wild woman to have beat cattle with a bucket!

Buying and incubator.  HAHAHAHA.  I tried that.  Seemed like a logical thing when I had eggs coming out of my ears. BUT Guess what?  All those eggs made chickens! and all those chickens made......more eggs!

As for B..........  Hang in there.  I hear your frustration and its understandable.  Hopefully, the visit with the doc will give some answers that will make things better for you, and a little boy whom I bet is sweet despite it all.

You are doing a good job.  You are a good Mama.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Are we thinking pink twins?


Preferably pink.




> Buying and incubator.  HAHAHAHA.  I tried that.  Seemed like a logical thing when I had eggs coming out of my ears. BUT Guess what?  All those eggs made chickens! and all those chickens made......more eggs!


Actually the incubator is for the mystery eggs only  



> As for B..........  Hang in there.  I hear your frustration and its understandable.  Hopefully, the visit with the doc will give some answers that will make things better for you, and a little boy whom I bet is sweet despite it all.
> 
> You are doing a good job.  You are a good Mama.


Thank you.  He is a sweet boy and an intelligent one too.  Every one of the staff at the school say that they just love him.  BUT, he has no impulse control and doesn't see wrong even though he knows right from wrong.

Today he refused to listen to the teacher and kept getting out of his chair and shutting out the lights.  He's not doing anything in a mean or nasty way but he's disrupting the class and making learning difficult for all the students and well as the principal said "the teacher has to protect the other students from the distraction" and so B is sent to the office where he just seems to zone out the principal.  It's like he doesn't even hear what is being said (even though he does).

We have the same issues at home. B's toy box is screwed shut and the rest of his toys are locked in the closet.  We've taken everything away from him.  We've tried every form of correction.  And still he does what he wants.

We're at a loss and the school is at a loss...so we have to ask the doctor for help now.  The plan is to have a conference at the school after the doctor appointment to discuss where to go from here.


----------



## redtailgal

Well, for sure get an incubator!  I'd love to see your chick-emu-ineas!


----------



## Roll farms

Send the funky eggs to me.  I won't go sneaking any baby ducks in when I take pics of what hatches....honest.

But...I PROMISE, they're duck eggs.  Cross my heart.


----------



## autumnprairie

I know how hard it can be raising one that dissrupts the class and so on his dr put him on a med that is time released so it does not build up in his system it os only their when taken and it helps now if they can make one for ***** cousins who like to contest guardianship when A wants  to stay with me and she knows it. I hope you get to feeling better


----------



## elevan

So here's the incubator that I'm looking at:








Yeah, it's a little pricier ($145) but it's digital and has an automatic turner - 2 things that I really like.  What do y'all think?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> So here's the incubator that I'm looking at:
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2607_incubator.jpg
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a little pricier ($145) but it's digital and has an automatic turner - 2 things that I really like.  What do y'all think?


I think it is nice, but small and expensive. I think you would be better off building your own. I built my own and it holds 40-50 eggs max. I only put $12.00 in it (if that) for the thermometer and hygrometer (Humidity and Tempature Gauges). I can post pictures of mine once I get time. I made it from an old 10 gallon fish tank. Mine isn't a bad incubator either, it is forced air (has a fan) but I have to tilt the egg cartons everyday (I glued PVC pipes on the bottom of egg cartons as my turner). I believe you can buy an automatic egg turner kit that can be installed in homemade incubators too. I am going to set my first batch of eggs this week hopefully! 
But that is a nice incubator. I have seen alot of people over on BYC with that incubator and I have heard nothing bad about it.  Another place to look is on craigslist. Sometimes people sell good incubators for cheap on there. 
Good Luck! I will also gladly incubate eggs for you if you ever wanted. 

By the way, is that incubator forced air or still air?


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> By the way, is that incubator forced air or still air?


:/  IDK...


----------



## elevan

They have one that doesn't have the turner (you have to do it manually) for $80.  So I guess the question is...how many times a day do the eggs have to be turned?  And does that make it worth it to spend the extra $65?

Man, when I type out that there's a $65 difference just for an egg turner - that is huge!  I do like the digital functionality though and it gets rave reviews on BYC....


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

You have to turn the eggs 2-3 times a day. I would reccomend a forced air incubator that way the tempature in the incubator is the same all the way around. But with still air, the tempature is different in different spots (because there is no fan to circulate the air) and could potentially cook the eggs. Like I said, you can make an egg turner yourself (It is so worth it) without having to manually flip each individual egg over. All you need is a PVC pipe and an egg carton. Be sure your eggs are in the turner with pointy end down. I will try to get you some pictures of my incubator later today.

Here is a little drawing I drew up for you:





This is how I am going to turn my eggs. Just flip the egg carton 90 degrees to the left or the right (as shown in my picture).


----------



## elevan

Thanks for the graphic Sunny!

I found out that the Brinsea is a forced air incubator.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the graphic Sunny!
> 
> I found out that the Brinsea is a forced air incubator.


Great!  http://cmfarm.us/stillair.html There is a link on still air incubators in case you want to check it out.


----------



## elevan

Thanks.

You know what's funny is that we have one of those 500 Confederate Notes that they have as their background image.  My grandparents used to own a really old house in what is known as Quaker town locally around here.  It was a stop on the underground railroad.  There was a "hanging tree" in the front yard where the slave masters would hang slaves that they caught there.  There were also false floors throughout the house (great hiding places for kids playing hide and seek in my day) where the Quakers who lived there used to hide the slaves.  My mom found that 500 note in one of the false floors.  It was a fascinating old house and really unfortunate that it was torn down in the early 1990s.  (Off topic but I thought that I'd share).


----------



## elevan

The chickens are a little upset with me.  It's -4* with windchill here and I kept them in the coop.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I thought I would show you some pictures of my homemade incubator.










My thermometer (left) and hygrometer (right).





Top of my incubator. I used foam insulation to keep the heat in.





My old woodstove fan.





The shelf which my eggs will sit on inside of their egg turners. I orginally had cut 2x4's to hold the shelf up but it absorbed the water and ended up growing bacteria. So now I use a couple small flower pots, and plastic drinking cups.





The funnel where I pour water into to help increase my humidity. It has a tube I attached to it which leads to the bottom of the incubator.





The bottom of my egg turner. Notice I cut holes in the bottom of my carton. I did that because I thought it may help with air flow. Not sure if it makes much of a difference though. 

















Happy Hatching!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> The chickens are a little upset with me.  It's -4* with windchill here and I kept them in the coop.


 My girls were upset with my this morning because they wanted to free range in the yard. It is pretty cold here considering what we are used to this winter. I finally gave in. They love their outdoor time. But when it comes to snow? There isn't one treat on this earth that would get those chickens out of their coop!  Chickens... You can't live with 'em and you can't live without 'em!


----------



## elevan

Thank you Sunny.  How many batches have you hatched out in that incubator?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Thank you Sunny.  How many batches have you hatched out in that incubator?


I am actually getting my first eggs this week. It can hold about 40 eggs. I am going to hatch eggs for other people. But this first hatch will just be a test to make sure everything works properly. I hope to do several batches of chicks a year.


----------



## autumnprairie

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sunny.  How many batches have you hatched out in that incubator?
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually getting my first eggs this week. It can hold about 40 eggs. I am going to hatch eggs for other people. But this first hatch will just be a test to make sure everything works properly. I hope to do several batches of chicks a year.
Click to expand...

I am interested in how it does keep us posted thanks for showing it.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

If I were you, I would get the Hovabator 1588 with an auto turner.  It is really good for the price.  It will turn 42 chicken eggs.  You an also get Duck egg turners and Qual egg turners.  I bought one and it works great.  I built my own, and it works ok, but I never got more than a 60% hatch.  Withe Genesis, I have gotten 100% hatches.

My homemade bator is made based off of Miss Prissy plans on BYC.


----------



## Stacykins

I have a Brinsea Eco 20 with the auto turner, and I ADORE it! I have a digital thermometer and hygrometer in there to keep an eye on everything. It is pretty darn idiot proof, even without all the snazzy displays and dials. I've had wonderful hatch rates in it, even for shipped eggs. Yesterday I hatched 10 duck eggs out of 12 set (all made it to lockdown, one pipped through a blood vessel and bleed to death, another shifted after externally pipping and blocked the pip hole, suffocated). 2/3 olive eggers hatched too, the one that didn't hatch was malpositioned and couldn't pip when I did an 'eggtopsy'. 

I find it so easy to maintain the proper humidity in the incubator. And that is a vital part of incubation!


----------



## autumnprairie

Stacykins said:
			
		

> I have a Brinsea Eco 20 with the auto turner, and I ADORE it! I have a digital thermometer and hygrometer in there to keep an eye on everything. It is pretty darn idiot proof, even without all the snazzy displays and dials. I've had wonderful hatch rates in it, even for shipped eggs. Yesterday I hatched 10 duck eggs out of 12 set (all made it to lockdown, one pipped through a blood vessel and bleed to death, another shifted after externally pipping and blocked the pip hole, suffocated). 2/3 olive eggers hatched too, the one that didn't hatch was malpositioned and couldn't pip when I did an 'eggtopsy'.
> 
> I find it so easy to maintain the proper humidity in the incubator. And that is a vital part of incubation!


this is the one I am looking at 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140701776786?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
what do you think?


----------



## redtailgal

Believe it or not, my first bator was a shoebox covered in a moist towel set next to the woodstove, I propped/leaned it on a 2x4 to turn my eggs.  I had a 50% success rate.

Oddly enough, about 4 summers ago, I did the same thing with lizard eggs, but I sat them in a sunny window instead of by the stove and had a 100% success rate.


----------



## 77Herford

http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/high_hatch_incubator.html
I use to have one of these but sold it recently.  I just don't hatch that many out anymore.


----------



## country farm girl

hey sunny, how much was the thermometer and hygrometer at petco???


----------



## elevan

Crisis narrowly averted this a little while ago!  

I went out to do my rounds and found Kingston (goat) with his head stuck in the hay feeder.  I thought he was dead at first as he was not moving.  Then I saw his eyes and yelled for help.  It took one person pulling the feeder while I twisted and turned his head but we got him free.  Then the chainsaw came out and that cross brace was removed.


----------



## jodief100

elevan said:
			
		

> Crisis narrowly averted this a little while ago!
> 
> I went out to do my rounds and found Kingston (goat) with his head stuck in the hay feeder.  I thought he was dead at first as he was not moving.  Then I saw his eyes and yelled for help.  It took one person pulling the feeder while I twisted and turned his head but we got him free.  Then the chainsaw came out and that cross brace was removed.


SO glad you found him!!!!  I have had a few get stuck but I have never had to break out the chainsaw.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

country farm girl said:
			
		

> hey sunny, how much was the thermometer and hygrometer at petco???


I want to say it was $12 for the two of them but I am not too sure. The hygrometer is 7 degrees off unfortunatley. But I just take whatever the hygrometer says and subtract 7 from it. It works for me.  The thermometer is right on.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Crisis narrowly averted this a little while ago!
> 
> I went out to do my rounds and found Kingston (goat) with his head stuck in the hay feeder.  I thought he was dead at first as he was not moving.  Then I saw his eyes and yelled for help.  It took one person pulling the feeder while I twisted and turned his head but we got him free.  Then the chainsaw came out and that cross brace was removed.


Happy to hear you were able to save him. Never a dull moment on Honaker Farm.


----------



## daisychick

Glad you got him out.    

On another note, I was going to tell you that I bought the Brinsea octagon 20 Eco with the turner and I love it.  I used to have a hovabator and I sold it because I never had good hatches.  With my Brinsea I have excellent hatch rate and it is really easy to use.


----------



## terrilhb

I am so glad you found the goat. Thank goodness.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

terrilhb said:
			
		

> I am so glad you found the goat. Thank goodness.


YES! Glad you found the goat!!!


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## elevan

Thanks all!  It's actually the first time I've had one get stuck.  I've had them escape before but never get stuck.

Oii!

It's been a heck of a day really....let's just put it this way...I ate a HUGE bowl of rice pudding.  It made me feel sick and better at the same time, if that tells you the kind of day that I had.


----------



## Roll farms

A few mos ago we found Ellie hanging upside down by her back leg on the wrong side of her pen fence.  And she's normally our screamiest doe....never made a peep.   It took 3 of us to get her leg out / put back down.  She never limped, the joint that was caught never swelled, and she never acted 'off'....

But, I'm REALLY nervous about her kidding now.....

Glad you averted disaster.


----------



## elevan

Today's gonna be one of my bad days for CFS...I'm just plain exhausted.

Boingo is doing great.  His glucose levels (both urine and blood) are staying in a normal range) and have been for a week now.

No babies from Lilly yet, but her due date isn't until 2/16 officially.

B's doctor's appointment is this afternoon.  I'm sure that there will be follow ups and specialist visits next but at least this is a start.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Today's gonna be one of my bad days for CFS...I'm just plain exhausted.
> 
> Boingo is doing great.  His glucose levels (both urine and blood) are staying in a normal range) and have been for a week now.
> 
> No babies from Lilly yet, but her due date isn't until 2/16 officially.
> 
> B's doctor's appointment is this afternoon.  I'm sure that there will be follow ups and specialist visits next but at least this is a start.


 Hope CFS eases up for you and praying for B and you get answers you need


----------



## redtailgal

I'll be thinkin about ya'll all day.

I hope it goes well, and you get some answers


----------



## jodief100

Cause it sounds like you need one.


----------



## elevan

B had some bloodwork done and obtained a referral to Children's Hospital.  It'll probably be 4 weeks or so before his first appointment there.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl




----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> B had some bloodwork done and obtained a referral to Children's Hospital.  It'll probably be 4 weeks or so before his first appointment there.


Thanks for keeping us posted,


----------



## elevan

The UPS man brought me a wonderful package this evening...

It's a custom, handmade lead...made by our very own redtailgal.  Thank you RTG!  I love it!


----------



## redtailgal

Oh wow!  Didnt expect to see that!  

I'm glad you like it.


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Oh wow!  Didnt expect to see that!
> 
> I'm glad you like it.


It's beautiful


----------



## TTs Chicks

very cool


----------



## elevan

I have to say that the pic doesn't do it justice.  It's orange with really dark brown beads.  RTG called it retro, but I really like it....I like retro     Boingo tested it out last night and he fully approves.


----------



## jodief100

It is nice.  What a wonderful gift.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> The UPS man brought me a wonderful package this evening...
> 
> It's a custom, handmade lead...made by our very own redtailgal.  Thank you RTG!  I love it!
> 
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...20202143_1159251741_32350733_1538411560_n.jpg


Sooo, is that for your hubby to lead you around....  JUST KIDDING  

Its pretty


----------



## elevan

Had to go to the school and pick up B this afternoon.  Let's just say that the behavior was to the point that I asked if he was welcome back tomorrow.  Thankfully the assistant principal said that he is.  It's so tough....it's like his brain takes a vacation from his body and he does whatever and doesn't realize it's wrong when he's doing it.  He knows right from wrong.  He just has no impulse control.  :/


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Had to go to the school and pick up B this afternoon.  Let's just say that the behavior was to the point that I asked if he was welcome back tomorrow.  Thankfully the assistant principal said that he is.  It's so tough....it's like his brain takes a vacation from his body and he does whatever and doesn't realize it's wrong when he's doing it.  He knows right from wrong.  He just has no impulse control.  :/


  hopefully you will get answers soon


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Had to go to the school and pick up B this afternoon.  Let's just say that the behavior was to the point that I asked if he was welcome back tomorrow.  Thankfully the assistant principal said that he is.  It's so tough....it's like his brain takes a vacation from his body and he does whatever and doesn't realize it's wrong when he's doing it.  He knows right from wrong.  He just has no impulse control.  :/


 Very sorry to hear that. Keep your chin up Em. Things will get better soon.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl




----------



## elevan

I am so hot under the collar (mad) at the doctor's office right now!  

This is Friday!  FRIDAY!!!

They were supposed to call the Children's intake on Tuesday.  CALL.

Instead they FAXED a referral YESTERDAY!  We went through the faxing stuff last year...when it took 4 months of them faxing over and over again and never getting an appointment.

I am so fuming right after having spent 50 minutes on the phone on hold to have them come back and tell me the same thing that they started with...that they faxed it.  

Then I find out that I can set the WHOLE thing up MYSELF ONLINE!!!  I could have done that on TUESDAY!

Yeah, I'm fuming right now to say the least.

I think it's time to go check on Lilly and get some goat love to cool me down.


----------



## elevan

No babies from Lilly yet.

I spent a little bit of time watching Precious and Little Boy run around kicking up their heels to get my fix


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> No babies from Lilly yet.
> 
> I spent a little bit of time watching Precious and Little Boy run around kicking up their heels to get my fix


----------



## 77Herford

They will come and lets hope for four healthy quads all does!!

Autumn were have you been, is QM keeping you on your toes?


----------



## bonbean01

Wow!!!!  I just found this journal in the wee small hours this morning when I couldn't sleep.  Started at page 1 and just got to the end here....fascinating and I loved it!  You are a very good writer and your stories have great visuals...felt many times I was there

Now...it is 8:30 pm and needless to say the only things I have gotten done today were taking care of the sheep, chickens and dogs...LOLOLOL!  Just couldn't quit reading!!!

Great Journal...so glad I found it


----------



## elevan

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Wow!!!!  I just found this journal in the wee small hours this morning when I couldn't sleep.  Started at page 1 and just got to the end here....fascinating and I loved it!  You are a very good writer and your stories have great visuals...felt many times I was there
> 
> Now...it is 8:30 pm and needless to say the only things I have gotten done today were taking care of the sheep, chickens and dogs...LOLOLOL!  Just couldn't quit reading!!!
> 
> Great Journal...so glad I found it


Thank you so very much.


----------



## elevan

Tomorrow we will be weighing all of the goats that are under 2 and giving a round of coccidia treatment.

DH finally found an assistant manager at work and so next weekend he will get his first days off in 56 days...too bad I'm gonna make him help trim hooves then  



Anyone need (or want) some roosters for their freezer?  These guys gotta go! 

Got some GAS gear in the mail today.     I'll post a pic of me wearing a shirt (maybe tomorrow).  



			
				77Herford said:
			
		

> They will come and lets hope for four healthy quads all does!!


Here's hoping  

She still hasn't uddered up...but last time she did so 12 hours before kidding, so I'll take that as my sign.

If she holds out until next month I'll be thrilled as that would mean that the kids are Snickers' babies.  Not that I mind them being Ranger's but I really wanted her paired with Snickers.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

That's great that you got some gear! I know about the journal thing bonbean! 
I do that alot!  But, I so love reading it feels like a book about a farm and goats! I love it! 
You DO have great writing EM!!!


----------



## bonbean01

Agreed!  I can see a book in this journal for sure 

I'm waiting until next month and a little warmer temps before I fire up my egg incubator and am happy to see that Em is also going to be incubating.  I take each pipping and hatching as a little miracle...LOL...and I probably hatch over a hundred eggs each year  Friends and family think I'm nuts with the sheep and chickens, but I do so love it!  This lifestyle comes with its joys and its sorrows and I am so grateful to be living this life, and so excited that others are enjoying it too and willing to share their experiences...the ups and the downs!


----------



## elevan




----------



## elevan

My day started out with DH calling me at 4am to tell me that he had a flat tire.  He changed it to the donut to get to work but when he gets home we'll have to get another tire put on.  

Boys are off to a birthday party today, so I've got some peace and quiet.

Lilly is still holding out.  Absolutely no udder development on that girl yet either.  But like I said before, she'll most likely wait until the last minute...and if she waits until next month then they will be Snickers' babies!  

I have to decide how I'm going to arrange pens for Spring - Fall.  I normally give the main field to the does and wethers.  But right now the bucks and wethers are in that field and to be honest they are so sweet that I kind of like having them there.

It's kind of fun to walk through the big field being followed by a line of goats with chickens bringing up the rear.  They all think that I'm the bee's knees  

The guineas have started mating.  In addition to that the males are starting to chase the roosters away whenever they even think about coming near.  

Our calf is growing quite big.  He has now become standoffish and just watches me.  Occasionally he'll come over for a cheek rub...but since the bucket meltdown that I had he's keeping his distance.

One very important lesson that a herd / flock keeper must learn right at the beginning is that YOU must be head rooster / herd queen / top buck and everything else that is at the top of the pecking order.  Otherwise you're in big trouble in more ways than one.  It's hard when they're young and they're so cute, I know.  Believe me I know.  

Yesterday evening when I went out to visit Daisy and her kids the neighbors calf was at the fence line, so I went over to say hi to him.  He sniffed my fingers and got wide eyed, then turned and started running and kicking to slam head first (head butt) into the neighbor's propane tank!    They pen him in a kennel type of area but at times allow him their whole back yard.  I guess if I hear an explosion next door, it means that the calf decided to BBQ himself!   

Boingo is not doing well today, so please keep him in your thoughts.  His urine glucose is up.  I'll check his blood glucose when DH gets home but I suspect it's pretty high.  He cannot see anything today.  Poor baby is running into everything.  He's so scared.  I'm scared for him.  I just want to sit and  but it won't do any good.  So I'm cuddling with him, cause that's what he wants to do.


----------



## autumnprairie

I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Prayers for Boingo X2


----------



## Roll farms

and good thoughts to Boingo.....


----------



## bonbean01

X 3   Some poochies live a long life with this and I hope he is one of them!


----------



## elevan

Thank you so much guys / gals!  

Boingo's blood glucose is down to 201 today and urine glucose is negative.  He started seeing shawdows last night and can see enough to get around today.

Yesterday was just a really bad day for him for some reason.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Thank you so much guys / gals!
> 
> Boingo's blood glucose is down to 201 today and urine glucose is negative.  He started seeing shawdows last night and can see enough to get around today.
> 
> Yesterday was just a really bad day for him for some reason.


Sorry to hear Boingo had a bad day yesterday. Keeping Boingo in my thoughts and prayers. We sure get attached to these critters, don't we?


----------



## elevan

No babies from Lilly yet.

Boingo had a good day today.

Unfortunately I didn't.  Have the flu.  I've felt like I was dying most of the day.  When I went out to let the chickens out this morning I took K with me.  He asked why he had to go out (usually I go by myself)...I told him, "so if Mom falls flat on her face in the mud then you can go for help".  

And now since I slept a good part of the day, I'm wide awake...with a fever and a little delirious.  Hoping to be able to sleep tonight, but if not then y'all will keep me company right?


----------



## autumnprairie

I hope you get to feeling better


----------



## redtailgal

I wish I could keep you company!

BUT after 8 hours of driving, I am POOPED.

Like your t-shirt, I'll try to get my pic up soon.


----------



## bonbean01

So sorry you are sick   Hope Lilly will wait for babies until you are better!!!  Rest and take very good care of yourself....wish I could email some chicken soup to you


----------



## redtailgal

I just read back and saw the compliments on the lead that I sent Elevan...........thanks!

and 77, I have something for you too......here


----------



## elevan

It's a beautiful day outside...too bad I feel awful and am sticking to the bed.  All the critters had to wait until DH got home at 1pm...let me tell you that they were not a bit happy about that.  But it was either that or he might have come home to find me flat out in the field.

Critters are all fine.  Lilly is still holding out.

Boingo is having a moderately good day.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl




----------



## Queen Mum

I'd bring you some steaming hot chicken soup with farm fresh veggies and little alphabets and fresh herbs to make you feel better, but I think Autumnprairie would be really upset if I cooked up one of her beautiful chooks.  So instead, I'm THINKING about some hot chicken soup for you.  (You know the thought counts?)  

Anyway, I hope you feel better.  You deserve a rest!


----------



## 77Herford

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I'd bring you some steaming hot chicken soup with farm fresh veggies and little alphabets and fresh herbs to make you feel better, but I think Autumnprairie would be really upset if I cooked up one of her beautiful chooks.  So instead, I'm THINKING about some hot chicken soup for you.  (You know the thought counts?)
> 
> Anyway, I hope you feel better.  You deserve a rest!


Could always cook up one of those extra bucks.  That would make tons of soup.


----------



## elevan

Well, I'm losing my voice today and still feeling poorly.

No babies from Lilly yet.

Boingo is having a good day.

We finally got B scheduled for his evaluation for March 8th.  I ended up going with a different clinic as Children's said that it would be 3-4 MONTHS before they could get him in due to their wait list.  That is ridiculous and I'm sorry but I'm not gonna wait that long!

I just found out the B is still eating breakfast at home and then going to school and eating breakfast there too.    The boy can't seem to go 30 minutes without thinking about food!

It's looking like he's gonna repeat Kindergarten next year  

DH is out rounding up chickens / guineas and ducks.  Then he'll be off to get some more dog food for Boingo and grabbing dinner out to bring home.  Obviously I'm in no condition to cook and DH has a very limited ability in the kitchen.


----------



## autumnprairie

sorry to hear that you are losing your voice, but I am glad to hear that Boingo is having a good day. I am glad you decided not to wait 3-4 mths for childrens


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

That is how it is out here too. It takes months to get into Children's. And then half the time the "specialists" have no idea what you have and you are better off researching your symptoms yourself.
Yep, been there done that. It can get frustrating.

Good luck with your son. 
I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## redtailgal

I had hoped you would be feeling better.  

as for the rest....... to that too!


----------



## elevan

Feeling a little better today.  Thanks all.

It's really sad to say this...but I fixed my boys.  I contacted the school's kitchen manager and had their student ids turned off for breakfast, so that they can no longer purchase breakfast.  You just can't expect Kindergartners to have that responsibility to make that decision for themselves.  I also found out that the boys have been making small cash deposits to their card...10 cents here...a penny there...until they get enough to purchase snack items at lunch.  GAH!  I can't turn that off, but I can do a pocket check before they go to school.  I'm also considering taking the school on to have flavored milks removed from their options.  When did life get so complicated?  When I went to school, you got white milk and the lunch...there were no extra options.


----------



## Roll farms

I found out my kid was either buying lunch for her buddies or buying extra goodies for herself with her 'lunch card', and then her card would be empty....so either people bought food for her or she'd go hungry until it was time for me to refill the lunch card....which I did 1x a month.

Know how I found out?

When one of her friend's mother comes into where I work and asks me, "Why is my daughter spending all of her lunch money to buy YOUR kid food?"

I was mortified....

KIDS!!!!

Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## elevan

I was finally able to gain access to the website that allows me to track everything that they purchase.  I love that ability.  I'm glad that the Kitchen Manager is willing to assist me in what needs done and that she's sharing my concerns with the Head Cook.

I'm starting a crusade...to rid our school (and all of them really) of overly sweetened, colored milk (flavored milk).  I'm sure that our school is gonna hate me soon    If anyone has links to data on this cause and wants to help out shoot me a PM or post it here.  I'm working on a community facebook page  that I hope will go viral.  _I must state that this is a personal project and has nothing to do with BYH._


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Feeling a little better today.  Thanks all.
> 
> It's really sad to say this...but I fixed my boys.  I contacted the school's kitchen manager and had their student ids turned off for breakfast, so that they can no longer purchase breakfast.  You just can't expect Kindergartners to have that responsibility to make that decision for themselves.  I also found out that the boys have been making small cash deposits to their card...10 cents here...a penny there...until they get enough to purchase snack items at lunch.  GAH!  I can't turn that off, but I can do a pocket check before they go to school.  I'm also considering taking the school on to have flavored milks removed from their options.  When did life get so complicated?  When I went to school, you got white milk and the lunch...there were no extra options.


the one thing that bothers me at the HS when I sub is that the vending machines only have diet sodas, They are so bad for you. You can also get water and juice but diet soda?
There are teachers that sell candy and coffee and such in the classrooms . Schools have changed so much in thge last 20 years and computers are everywhere, They wonder why kids do not know how to interact with people face to face.( getting off the soap box now)
I am so glad you are feeling better


----------



## bonbean01

Did a little research and found this...not just flavours in the milk, but so many chemicals!!!

http://parentsforhealthyschoollunch.com/What_s_in_flavored_milk_.html


----------



## elevan

No need to get off your soapbox...I'm just building mine


----------



## bonbean01

Hope that URL opens for you...I see you are not alone in this!!!  A very worthwhile cause for sure!


----------



## redtailgal

I agree with you wholeheartedly!


----------



## elevan

I had the honor of being able to witness something a little while ago that was awesome, scary and funny all at the same time.

While outside checking on Lilly (no kids yet), I heard a commotion in the far corner of the big field out past the pond.  About the same time the guineas heard / saw it too and started running that way.  

Now what the heck is going on?  

As I got closer (the guineas beat me there) the guineas surrounded something and were screaming...all I could see was black.  

The next thing I knew a Cooper's Hawk broke free and took off across the field with 2 huge crows in pursuit with the guineas chasing after still screaming.  

Then the East Indie (duck) drake ran toward the guineas and was frantically trying to mate the hens as they were chasing the crows who were chasing the hawk!

  That a hawk was in the field taken down by a couple of crows

  That the guineas thought that they should join in

  That the duck thought that the guineas were doing a mating dance at the time (they have recently started mating)

I only wish that I'd had my phone on me so that I could have recorded it.


----------



## redtailgal

EI EI O!


----------



## bonbean01

That is hilarious! 

You really do have so much to put in a book about your farming life!!!


----------



## Queen Mum

Too funny.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Haha!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Animals are amazing.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Ok, i see crows chasing hawks all the time, and the guineas joining in is not too surprising, but the over sexed duck makes the whole scene hysterical. Yes, you really need to write a book - but with that duck it couldn't be a childrens' book!


----------



## elevan

That crazy duck has been going nuts chasing the guineas around for the past several days.    His girls just stand and watch him like he's nuts!    He's a good boy but he's a little confused.


----------



## redtailgal

Your critters are strange.  Dont worry bout it though, I know the feeling!


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Your critters are strange.  Dont worry bout it though, I know the feeling!


I know!

Let's see...

I have a guinea who thinks that he is a chicken...a pullet that thinks that she is a guinea...a calf who thinks that he's a goat...a pig who thinks she's a dog...a drake (duck) who "loves" the guineas...a goat who knows how to "drive" a llama...a visiting stork who the boys refer to as "The Dork"...I wonder what makes my critters so strange?...I better not eat the grass!


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your critters are strange.  Dont worry bout it though, I know the feeling!
> 
> 
> 
> I know!
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> I have a guinea who thinks that he is a chicken...a pullet that thinks that she is a guinea...a calf who thinks that he's a goat...a pig who thinks she's a dog...a drake (duck) who "loves" the guineas...a goat who knows how to "drive" a llama...a visiting stork who the boys refer to as "The Dork"...I wonder what makes my critters so strange?...I better not eat the grass!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your critters are strange.  Dont worry bout it though, I know the feeling!
> 
> 
> 
> I know!
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> I have a guinea who thinks that he is a chicken...a pullet that thinks that she is a guinea...a calf who thinks that he's a goat...a pig who thinks she's a dog...a drake (duck) who "loves" the guineas...a goat who knows how to "drive" a llama...a visiting stork who the boys refer to as "The Dork"...I wonder what makes my critters so strange?...I better not eat the grass!
Click to expand...


----------



## elevan

DH and I have still been discussing the whole incubator thing...

I think we've decided that I'm gonna try to build one.  I have a large Omaha steaks styrofoam shipping cooler.  DH suggested we pay $10 for a fan / heater combo from an automotive store, then I'd need a thermostat.  I already have a thermometer that measures temp and humidity. I'm gonna try to rig a automatic turner too...

I'm not sure that I'm ready for this but we're gonna give it a try.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> DH and I have still been discussing the whole incubator thing...
> 
> I think we've decided that I'm gonna try to build one.  I have a large Omaha steaks styrofoam shipping cooler.  DH suggested we pay $10 for a fan / heater combo from an automotive store, then I'd need a thermostat.  I already have a thermometer that measures temp and humidity. I'm gonna try to rig a automatic turner too...
> 
> I'm not sure that I'm ready for this but we're gonna give it a try.


Good Luck


----------



## bonbean01

Wow...making your own!  I went the lazy way and bought a styrofoam one for about forty bucks three years ago...no egg turner...mark one side with an X and one with an O and turn them five times a day for the first week and then three times a day for the rest of the time.  Have a cheapie temp/humidity thing in there and it is still air.  So far, each year we incubate and hatch out at least 100 chicks and that thing is still working.  Hatch rate is excellent, both when we did quails and now changed to chickens.  

Good luck with your incubator, sounds like it will be a cadillac


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> DH and I have still been discussing the whole incubator thing...
> 
> I think we've decided that I'm gonna try to build one.  I have a large Omaha steaks styrofoam shipping cooler.  DH suggested we pay $10 for a fan / heater combo from an automotive store, then I'd need a thermostat.  I already have a thermometer that measures temp and humidity. I'm gonna try to rig a automatic turner too...
> 
> I'm not sure that I'm ready for this but we're gonna give it a try.


Yahoo!  Good Luck! Let me know how it goes! I am on day 10 of my first hatch in my homemade incubator. Only 11 more days to go!


----------



## Queen Mum

elevan said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your critters are strange.  Dont worry bout it though, I know the feeling!
> 
> 
> 
> I know!
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> I have a guinea who thinks that he is a chicken...a pullet that thinks that she is a guinea...a calf who thinks that he's a goat...a pig who thinks she's a dog...a drake (duck) who "loves" the guineas...a goat who knows how to "drive" a llama...a visiting stork who the boys refer to as "The Dork"...I wonder what makes my critters so strange?...I better not eat the grass!
Click to expand...

Elevan, are you sure it isn't because of the people the FEED the animals?   Just saying, that if you have GAS, you never know what side effects the Syndrome may have and if it could affect your animals.


----------



## elevan




----------



## elevan

Looks like Lilly is holding out for maybe another month.  Which is great, cause that means Snickers' babies!


----------



## elevan

I finally feel like I'm a member of the living again!

May change my plan for the incubator...my brother "gifted" me with a fan from a microwave when he heard what I was up to...he also thinks he can find me a light fixture (heat source) and thermostat - FREE.  So I might be able to pull off an incubator 100% FREE!  Cross your fingers for me that I can make this thing work!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> I finally feel like I'm a member of the living again!
> 
> May change my plan for the incubator...my brother "gifted" me with a fan from a microwave when he heard what I was up to...he also thinks he can find me a light fixture (heat source) and thermostat - FREE.  So I might be able to pull off an incubator 100% FREE!  Cross your fingers for me that I can make this thing work!


That is great. You save so much money building your own. The only thing I had to pay for in my incubator was the thermometer and the hygrometer.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

elevan said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your critters are strange.  Dont worry bout it though, I know the feeling!
> 
> 
> 
> I know!
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> I have a guinea who thinks that he is a chicken...a pullet that thinks that she is a guinea...a calf who thinks that he's a goat...a pig who thinks she's a dog...a drake (duck) who "loves" the guineas...a goat who knows how to "drive" a llama...a visiting stork who the boys refer to as "The Dork"...I wonder what makes my critters so strange?...I better not eat the grass!
Click to expand...

Don't forget the mystery emu that lays eggs in the barn!


----------



## elevan

This about sums up my morning so far


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## elevan

I am beginning to understand why some mothers in the wild animal kingdom eat their young...    Principal informed me this morning that B is about to be thrown off the bus for 3 days.  For what?  Eating on the bus this morning!  Where did he get the food?  Cause he didn't have anything on him when he got on.  I was informed that this particular issue has been ongoing with both boys.  

I had to turn off his student id so that he cannot eat a second breakfast at school...and now I have to strip search him and threaten him to not get food from other kids on the bus!?!

This is getting really trying.


----------



## elevan

Lilly is still keeping me in suspense.  But she's getting wider and wider and her ligs are loose.  Udder is starting, but I don't expect to see much there until right before she kids.

Goldie might sneak one in there too.  I didn't think she was pregnant but she's looking like she might be.  There is a slim possibility that if she is then it could be Speedy's kid(s)...that would be joyous since we lost him not that long ago.  If the timeline falls right and it's Speedy's we'll be keeping a buckling if there is one.


----------



## elevan

We weighed all the goats this morning.  Dosed out Di-Methox to all under 2 years old.  The only 2 who took without any hassle were Snickers and Little boy.  Then when I got to the pen Goldie is in to dose Maggie, Goldie was trying to bit me and the dosing syringe as I was dosing Maggie.  Goldie LOVES to take medicine and was disappointed that she didn't get any.  

Then we went to collect eggs.  B put them all in the basket and then I put the whole basket into one of the top nest boxes as I usually do while we gave out feed / hay / water to everyone.  Then we noticed one of the hens had a problem with her toe...it was swollen horribly.  So DH went back to grab the hen and the egg basket and yelled for me that he needed help.  Cinnamon had gotten into the nest box with the basket and removed all of the eggs and was sitting on them.  So I took the eggs back, DH grabbed the Hen and we headed for the house.

After inspection of the toe we decided to remove the toenail that was half gone for whatever reason anyway.  She is now all cleaned up and feeling better.

eta:  I have a question for you all...Why do we genderize our colors?  Why is it ok for a girl to wear blue but we have a problem with boys who wear pink?  Isn't a color, just a color?  And if it makes us happy to wear that color, why not?


----------



## wannacow

I remember the 80's.  Boys and men wore pink all the time.  I remember my Dad had a pink sock tie and even had a couple of pink shirts that he wore with his suits.  Believe me, my Dad is a man's man...


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> eta:  I have a question for you all...Why do we genderize our colors?  Why is it ok for a girl to wear blue but we have a problem with boys who wear pink?  Isn't a color, just a color?  And if it makes us happy to wear that color, why not?


Tough guys wear pink. My female dog has a blue collar... And she is still a girl. 
Not sure why we genderize (is that even a word?) colors. Just kind of happened I guess? 

In my opinion, people should wear whatever color clothing they want. Don't ever live your life for somebody else.


----------



## redtailgal

Well, I am all dirty so I am gonna go shower.  I think that when I get out, I will put on my BLUE tonka truck pj's.

Just for spite!  

Yeah baby.  Tough girls can get away with that.


----------



## Roll farms

Where I used to work, we had an engineer who'd come in to work on his Harley, take his chaps and leather jacket off, and be wearing a pink sweater underneath.

He said 10 yrs in the Marines made him real secure in his manhood....clothes color didn't matter.

And his wife washed his fav. white sweater w/ red socks....


----------



## Mamaboid

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Where I used to work, we had an engineer who'd come in to work on his Harley, take his chaps and leather jacket off, and be wearing a pink sweater underneath.
> 
> He said 10 yrs in the Marines made him real secure in his manhood....clothes color didn't matter.
> 
> And his wife washed his fav. white sweater w/ red socks....


----------



## elevan

HIGH FIVE to y'all!  Why did I pose the pink question?

Well...

My 7 year old boy, K's favorite color is pink.  And I see nothing wrong with letting him express himself by wearing it....at home or at school if he likes.  No frills or dresses and if the clothes were any other color they would be for boys or girls.  But my boy is extremely happy wearing pink and playing construction with his bulldozers.

Color is color and has no gender unless we add one to it.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> HIGH FIVE to y'all!  Why did I pose the pink question?
> 
> Well...
> 
> My 7 year old boy, K's favorite color is pink.  And I see nothing wrong with letting him express himself by wearing it....at home or at school if he likes.  No frills or dresses and if the clothes were any other color they would be for boys or girls.  But my boy is extremely happy wearing pink and playing construction with his bulldozers.
> 
> Color is color and has no gender unless we add one to it.


I totally agree. society has set these horrible standards that need to be absolved


----------



## elevan

I've spent most of today working on my incubator.  Took a while to figure out the wiring.  Then I ran into a problem.  The thermostat that I purchased is 240 volt...and my house is wired 120.  So, after blowing breakers left and right my brother informed me that the problem was the thermostat.  So I have to call around tomorrow to try to find one.  I went several places tonight to try to find what I needed with no luck...and if one more person had told me that I should just go to TSC and buy chicks then I might have hit them.


----------



## elevan

Found a thermostat and the local lumber yard is holding it for me until I pick it up later.  I plan to finish up the incubator today.  I'll take pics and post them here for y'all.

My mind is in dinner mode right now.  I have Mushroom Swiss steak in the crock pot, pie crusts blind baked and now I have to make the lemon filling and whip up some egg whites.  Think I'll make some biscuits too.  I've got to boil some eggs for deviled eggs.

Tomorrow, I'm gonna make some "Unfried" Chicken.

I even cultured some sour cream and have it resting right now.  That is for Wednesday's dinner... enchiladas.


----------



## redtailgal

I'll be there about 6 oclock.


----------



## elevan

Hmmm...Pie...


----------



## redtailgal

you evil woman.


----------



## elevan

It's gonna be goooodddd. I taste as I cook, so I know all parts of this are yummy yummy.


----------



## elevan

Boys (goats) about gave me a heart attack!

I went into the backyard with the boys (human) and wondered why the horses were going crazy and the boy goats were screaming.  I walked to the fence that separates the backyard from the big field and thought...man it looks like the boy goats are on the wrong side of the fence.  Crud! They ARE on the wrong side of the fence.

I ran around to where they are to find one of our outside dogs keeping them confined to a corner of his area.  Barney is in need of a BIG TREAT!  He's a sweet dog who can barely see and he loves the goats.  He'll regularly lie on his side of the fence with a goat on the other.  But this is the first time that he's ever herded goats!

I got them back into the field and gave Barney some love.  Good dog.  Bad goats.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Boys (goats) about gave me a heart attack!
> 
> I went into the backyard with the boys (human) and wondered why the horses were going crazy and the boy goats were screaming.  I walked to the fence that separates the backyard from the big field and thought...man it looks like the boy goats are on the wrong side of the fence.  Crud! They ARE on the wrong side of the fence.
> 
> I ran around to where they are to find one of our outside dogs keeping them confined to a corner of his area.  Barney is in need of a BIG TREAT!  He's a sweet dog who can barely see and he loves the goats.  He'll regularly lie on his side of the fence with a goat on the other.  But this is the first time that he's ever herded goats!
> 
> I got them back into the field and gave Barney some love.  Good dog.  Bad goats.


Bravo Barney! Bravo!


----------



## elevan

K found my sour cream that was culturing and thought it was a milkshake and took a drink and then was shocked by the taste and spilled it all over the place!   

Started over with a new batch and hid it in the cabinet this time.  Needless to say, K did not get a piece of pie tonight for that stunt.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> K found my sour cream that was culturing and thought it was a milkshake and took a drink and then was shocked by the taste and spilled it all over the place!
> 
> Started over with a new batch and hid it in the cabinet this time.  Needless to say, K did not get a piece of pie tonight for that stunt.


I am sorry that he did that but it is kinda funny


----------



## Queen Mum

K did not like his sour cream milkshake?   HMMM, well, that should be a lesson for him.  Can I have his pie, please?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> K did not like his sour cream milkshake?   HMMM, well, that should be a lesson for him.  Can I have his pie, please?


----------



## bonbean01

Sunny...I was thinking the same thing!!  That pie looked scrumptious!!!


----------



## bonbean01

Oops...Sunny was laughing...as was I...but it was Queen Mum who wanted his pie...man...too long of a day here for me doing more fencing...and allergies in full bloom and taking meds for that and my brain befuddled...blushing again...I seem to be doing a lot of that lately...sigh:/


----------



## elevan

I've got a headache from Hades as I was up all night every hour letting Boingo out.  Turns out that he had some of the sour cream before K told us what happened.  His glucose is WAY UP and I had to increase his insulin this morning.  He's having a horrible day with his sight and walked off the side of our deck - that is 4 feet off the ground!  Thank goodness he just tumbled and rolled when he hit the ground and no damage was done from that!  K is currently on my poop list for more reasons than one right now.


----------



## Mamaboid

Sorry to hear your baby isnt feeling well.  Kids do the derndest things and don't realize the consequences.  Hope your headache goes away...I thought about sending mine somewhere else, but wouldn't want to wish it on anybody.


----------



## jodief100

I hope he learned something with the sour cream incident.  

  headaches suck.


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope Boingo is ok soon. I'm sure it has been very frustrating.


----------



## daisychick

Sour about the sour cream fiasco.       I just read more about the Ohio school shooting today, one of my biggest fears with both my kids in high school and middle school.   Terrible tragedy for your state.      Are you any where near that county where it happened?


----------



## elevan

daisychick said:
			
		

> I just read more about the Ohio school shooting today, one of my biggest fears with both my kids in high school and middle school.   Terrible tragedy for your state.      Are you any where near that county where it happened?


It's about 2 hours or so North of me.  3 of the kids shot are now dead, 1 was released from the hospital and 1 more is still hanging on.  It's really a tragedy for mankind that our children feel the need to take another's life.  News was saying today that the shooter wrote a poem on FB the night before he did it and the poem ended with "you all will die" or something like that.  If one person that he was friends with on FB had called authorities this tragedy may never have happened.  Unfortunately recent history is teaching us that if a teen comments about hurting themselves or others that they are likely to attempt it.  My heart goes out to every one of those students at that school and their families.  It's all very sad.


----------



## elevan

Sour cream has been moved to the fridge.

Boingo is feeling better this evening.

And I have a broody hen, Cinnamon who hatched out eggs last summer has gone broody.  I'm seriously contemplating giving her some duck eggs to sit on.  This crazy weather has me so nervous though, but it's not as if I don't have plenty of eggs to "play" with.  What do y'all think?


----------



## Mamaboid

elevan said:
			
		

> Sour cream has been moved to the fridge.
> 
> Boingo is feeling better this evening.
> 
> And I have a broody hen, Cinnamon who hatched out eggs last summer has gone broody.  I'm seriously contemplating giving her some duck eggs to sit on.  This crazy weather has me so nervous though, but it's not as if I don't have plenty of eggs to "play" with.  What do y'all think?


Go for it...and hatch a few extra for me..


----------



## elevan

Hmmm...I could put some duck eggs under her and then slip some chicken eggs in a week later.  That way she could hatch both!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Put one of those dark eggs under her. You need an emu!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

elevan said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I could put some duck eggs under her and then slip some chicken eggs in a week later.  That way she could hatch both!


I had a hen hatch out eggs in February before and it cold here in February (although, not this February).  She did really well, if I recall an 80% hatch.


----------



## wannacow

My first broody was a February one, 2 years ago.  It was very cold and she hatched 9 out of 10.  They all survived.  I did place a heat lamp in the brooder box.  I think Mom was more thankful for it than the chicks were.  She sat under the light and the chicks sat under her!


----------



## elevan

Ok, y'all have convinced me.  I'm gonna give Cinnamon some duck eggs today (even a couple of the dark ones that are probably duck).  Then in a week I'll give her some chicken eggs.  Cinni is a great mama and knows how to teach her babies free ranging.  I'm egg-cited!


----------



## that's*satyrical

I've heard you have to separate the broody hen from the rest while she's hatching the eggs is that true??

Good luck with your hatchings!! Wonder if she will be surprised when her baby chicks are baby ducklings?? lol


----------



## wannacow

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I've heard you have to separate the broody hen from the rest while she's hatching the eggs is that true??
> 
> Good luck with your hatchings!! Wonder if she will be surprised when her baby chicks are baby ducklings?? lol


I've done it both ways and had better success when they were separated.


----------



## elevan

When Cinni hatched before we didn't separate her.  She's a fierce mama.  I suppose it depends on your flock a little.  I won't be separating her this time either.


----------



## wannacow

My problem was the other hens kept laying eggs in the nest.  
Everything was getting confused...


----------



## Mamaboid

We separated out last mama chicken because when she was in the big coop she kept getting confused and getting back on the wrong nest when she got off to eat.


----------



## elevan

Wouldn't you know it!  The very day that I decide to put duck eggs under a chicken the darn duck decides to go broody herself?!  I'll be swapping out he chicken eggs that the duck is sitting on later for some duck eggs.  Crazy birds!


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Sour cream has been moved to the fridge.
> 
> Boingo is feeling better this evening.
> 
> And I have a broody hen, Cinnamon who hatched out eggs last summer has gone broody.  I'm seriously contemplating giving her some duck eggs to sit on.  This crazy weather has me so nervous though, but it's not as if I don't have plenty of eggs to "play" with.  What do y'all think?


Go for it.  The Ducks might think their chickens but that won't hurt them.  I've hatched a Goose egg under my Ultra broody Buff Orpington.  Big Mama didn't care what her chick looked like or that the egg was MUCH larger than any other she had sit on, lol.  Mind you as soon as the egg started peeping, I took him out and raised him myself.


----------



## elevan

B got kicked off the bus for the rest of the week.  For something that he did on Monday that we are just now being told about - 2 days ago!


----------



## that's*satyrical

I hate that delayed notification. If a kid does something wrong you need to know immediately so you can remedy the problem. If it's that important that they need to notify you they should be able to let you know right away. Grrrr. Hope you get it straightened out soon!


----------



## Queen Mum

Since when does that make sense.  I would disagree with that disciplinary action.


----------



## elevan

When I questioned it, I was told that they were backlogged on disciplinary issues and were just getting to stuff from 2 days ago!  One huge problem I see is that I can't really discipline B for it myself now (even though I know what he did) as he's not even gonna remember what he did 2 days ago!


----------



## that's*satyrical

elevan said:
			
		

> When I questioned it, I was told that they were backlogged on disciplinary issues and were just getting to stuff from 2 days ago!  One huge problem I see is that I can't really discipline B for it myself now (even though I know what he did) as he's not even gonna remember what he did 2 days ago!


Sounds like there's a problem at the school if they are backlogged on disciplinary problems. Hmmm, maybe what they are doing isn't working?? Sending notifications home 2 days later certainly isn't going to help their cause any.


----------



## elevan

elevan said:
			
		

> Wouldn't you know it!  The very day that I decide to put duck eggs under a chicken the darn duck decides to go broody herself?!  I'll be swapping out he chicken eggs that the duck is sitting on later for some duck eggs.  Crazy birds!


Looks like Laurel (duck) isn't broody after all...?  She's been off the nest for a couple of hours now...unless that's normal for ducks?

I'm just gonna stick with Cinni (chicken) hatching some duck eggs.  I'm not sure that I want the ducks hatching their own until we get a separate coop built for them.


DH is on his way home running late due to an accident on the freeway.  He's about 5 miles North of the accident and hoping to get another couple of miles South so he can exit to take an alternative route.  

Dinner is stalled until he gets here as he has part of my ingredients.  He also has my thermostat, so I can finish the incubator.

I talked to the bus driver when she brought the boys home.  B was being unruly on the ride home on Monday and she turned in the slip to the office on Tuesday morning.  The principal is just now getting around to deal with it though.  I'm getting really frustrated with B and the school both!


----------



## Queen Mum

How old is B again?   Isn't he just a little guy?   It sounds like they need to do an intervention rather than a suspension.  There is no connection for him.  He sounds impulsive.  Acts first then thinks.  Not disinhibited.  Thinks and then acts anyway.  The problem there is that with a disinhibited kid, punishment and suspension may work, because it provides disincentive.   But with an impulsive kid, punishment won't work because the kid isn't going to think about punishment first before his action. His behavior comes before the thought.  SO he needs something like "karate" behavior management.  Train, train, train until the desired behavior becomes automatic.   Replace undesired behavior with desired behavior. 

The school district *SHOULD* know this already!


----------



## autumnprairie

I hope it all works out


----------



## elevan

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> How old is B again?   Isn't he just a little guy?   It sounds like they need to do an intervention rather than a suspension.  There is no connection for him.  He sounds impulsive.  Acts first then thinks.  Not disinhibited.  Thinks and then acts anyway.  The problem there is that with a disinhibited kid, punishment and suspension may work, because it provides disincentive.   But with an impulsive kid, punishment won't work because the kid isn't going to think about punishment first before his action. His behavior comes before the thought.  SO he needs something like "karate" behavior management.  Train, train, train until the desired behavior becomes automatic.   Replace undesired behavior with desired behavior.
> 
> The school district *SHOULD* know this already!


He'll be 6 in May.  He's extremely impulsive.  His brain literally takes a vacation.  He doesn't see being sent to the office or home as punishment.  He doesn't see getting kicked off the bus as punishment.  He'll forget it happened and why 5 minutes later.

We do have an appointment with the assistant principal at the school this Friday.  She is head of Special Educational Services at the school.  Then he has an appointment with a Behavioral Health center next week for evaluation.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old is B again?   Isn't he just a little guy?   It sounds like they need to do an intervention rather than a suspension.  There is no connection for him.  He sounds impulsive.  Acts first then thinks.  Not disinhibited.  Thinks and then acts anyway.  The problem there is that with a disinhibited kid, punishment and suspension may work, because it provides disincentive.   But with an impulsive kid, punishment won't work because the kid isn't going to think about punishment first before his action. His behavior comes before the thought.  SO he needs something like "karate" behavior management.  Train, train, train until the desired behavior becomes automatic.   Replace undesired behavior with desired behavior.
> 
> The school district *SHOULD* know this already!
> 
> 
> 
> He'll be 6 in May.  He's extremely impulsive.  His brain literally takes a vacation.  He doesn't see being sent to the office or home as punishment.  He doesn't see getting kicked off the bus as punishment.  He'll forget it happened and why 5 minutes later.
> 
> We do have an appointment with the assistant principal at the school this Friday.  She is head of Special Educational Services at the school.  Then he has an appointment with a Behavioral Health center next week for evaluation.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roll farms

This is going to seem random, but did you find out what your mystery egg was?  I must have gotten busy w/ kids and bunny barns and missed the outcome.

Sorry 'bout all the trouble w/ kids / schools.  I'm so glad I'm done w/ that issue.  I never saw eye-to-eye w/ how they handled anything.


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> This is going to seem random, but did you find out what your mystery egg was?  I must have gotten busy w/ kids and bunny barns and missed the outcome.


I'm going with the presumption that they are the East India ducks.  I have 3 of them under a chicken for hatching right now...so we'll see in 27 more days


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to seem random, but did you find out what your mystery egg was?  I must have gotten busy w/ kids and bunny barns and missed the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going with the presumption that they are the East India ducks.  I have 3 of them under a chicken for hatching right now...so we'll see in 27 more days
Click to expand...

Make that 52 more days!  I just know it's an emu!


----------



## elevan

I still need to change out the thermostat but here's my homemade incubator:


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

It won't stop here.  You need to go purchase the bator that holds 300 eggs and be done with it.


----------



## elevan

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> It won't stop here.  You need to go purchase the bator that holds 300 eggs and be done with it.


DH would KILL me   

I think that a dozen at a time will be fine.  Especially since I have broody hens to help out.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Nice incubator!  Is that glass used to add water (to increase humidity?). If it is that may not be enough. The surface area is what matters for humidity. The more surface area of water= the higher your humidity will go. You did a great job! I am happy you decided to make one, sure beats spending money on a store bought one. 
I am on day 18 (Lock Down) today. Only 3 more days for me. 

EDIT: If you ever have problems and need to increase humidity, wet a couple sponges with warm (almost hot) water. That helps me.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

That is what I said.  i know run a homemade and one Hovabator (HB) Genesis, each holds 42 eggs and then I have another HB that I use strictly for hatching.  I so want a big one......


----------



## elevan

Thanks for the tips Sunny.  Yeah the glass is for the water for humidity.  I figured that I could always add a sponge to it.  I also have plenty of space for a small flat dish / sponge in the mechanical side of the bator.


----------



## elevan

Nuts!  People are nuts!

I've spent a good deal of time today taking egg orders.  Most of them for delivery, which is fine as we only deliver to places we are already going...so if we're going to the grocery story one day we'll meet egg customers in the parking lot right before we shop.  Anyway...I decided to offer a special rate for the next month.  Not a huge drop but I made it even better if they come to the farm to pick them up.  I picked up a customer who wants a regular delivery.  A bunch of new customers too.  

I was getting worried about my girls overloading us with eggs and now I'm worried that I won't have enough to fill orders if they keep coming in!  I love it!  Ed you may be right...I may need a bigger bater and some new coops too!


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Nuts!  People are nuts!
> 
> I've spent a good deal of time today taking egg orders.  Most of them for delivery, which is fine as we only deliver to places we are already going...so if we're going to the grocery story one day we'll meet egg customers in the parking lot right before we shop.  Anyway...I decided to offer a special rate for the next month.  Not a huge drop but I made it even better if they come to the farm to pick them up.  I picked up a customer who wants a regular delivery.  A bunch of new customers too.
> 
> I was getting worried about my girls overloading us with eggs and now I'm worried that I won't have enough to fill orders if they keep coming in!  I love it!  Ed you may be right...I may need a bigger bater and some new coops too!


Your bator looks good


----------



## Queen Mum

I like it.  BUT, will the foam cooler hold up?  Would setting it in a cardboard box help it last better.  

Just a thought.


----------



## elevan

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I like it.  BUT, will the foam cooler hold up?  Would setting it in a cardboard box help it last better.
> 
> Just a thought.


It's a very thick foam cooler.  Formerly a shipping cooler from Omaha steaks.  The incubators sold at TSC are foam and a lot thinner.


----------



## Queen Mum

I have two of those Omaha steak coolers.  They are thick.  I use them for making cheese.


----------



## Queen Mum

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> That is what I said.  i know run a homemade and one Hovabator (HB) Genesis, each holds 42 eggs and then I have another HB that I use strictly for hatching.  I so want a big one......


SO you not only have G.A.S.  but you also have C.A.S.  (chick Addiction syndrome), eh?     Now the truth comes out. Come on Ed.  Fess up.   You have it bad.    You seem to be developing a full blown case of F.A.S.  (Farm Addiction Syndrome).


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I said.  i know run a homemade and one Hovabator (HB) Genesis, each holds 42 eggs and then I have another HB that I use strictly for hatching.  I so want a big one......
> 
> 
> 
> SO you not only have G.A.S.  but you also have C.A.S.  (chick Addiction syndrome), eh?     Now the truth comes out. Come on Ed.  Fess up.   You have it bad.    You seem to be developing a full blown case of F.A.S.  (Farm Addiction Syndrome).
Click to expand...

I have been hatching chicks for almost 10 years now.  Every year, I hatch more.  And I have a customer base that comes back every year.  Unfortunatley, every hear, they want a new breed.  Far be it from me to disappoint them.


----------



## elevan

DH brought me home a new thermostat...wrong one.  I'll try to make time to exchange it tomorrow.

Took my Grandma Emily a lemon meringue pie this evening.  She hinted when I left that next time I could bring a banana cream pie with me   

I have 3 egg deliveries to make tomorrow (10 dozen eggs total).

B has been regulated to 1/2 days of school.  I am to pick him up after he eats lunch and continue his education for the day at home.  Then he'll repeat Kindergarten next year.  Frustrating but it was either that or he would be done with school and start completely over next year.

I'm also considering putting him into a martial arts class to see if we can train some focus into him.

We learned a lot of things from today's meeting that should have been told to us much earlier...I am not happy about that. Some of these things could have severely put B in danger, thank goodness it never did.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> DH brought me home a new thermostat...wrong one.  I'll try to make time to exchange it tomorrow.
> 
> Took my Grandma Emily a lemon meringue pie this evening.  She hinted when I left that next time I could bring a banana cream pie with me
> 
> I have 3 egg deliveries to make tomorrow (10 dozen eggs total).
> 
> B has been regulated to 1/2 days of school.  I am to pick him up after he eats lunch and continue his education for the day at home.  Then he'll repeat Kindergarten next year.  Frustrating but it was either that or he would be done with school and start completely over next year.
> 
> I'm also considering putting him into a martial arts class to see if we can train some focus into him.
> 
> We learned a lot of things from today's meeting that should have been told to us much earlier...I am not happy about that. Some of these things could have severely put B in danger, thank goodness it never did.


I am happy to hear that you were able to set up a plan with your son. Martial Arts should be really good for him. The kids definitaly learn self control and focus. Good Luck with him. 
I am jealous your girls are giving you so many eggs.  Maybe I should have a heart-to-heart with my girls. Perhaps that will knock some sense into them?


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> I am jealous your girls are giving you so many eggs.  Maybe I should have a heart-to-heart with my girls. Perhaps that will knock some sense into them?


I quite literally jump started them with black pepper (a lot of it) dumped onto their feed.  48 hours after that and I went from 2 eggs a day to 2 dozen!


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am jealous your girls are giving you so many eggs.  Maybe I should have a heart-to-heart with my girls. Perhaps that will knock some sense into them?
> 
> 
> 
> I quite literally jump started them with black pepper (a lot of it) dumped onto their feed.  48 hours after that and I went from 2 eggs a day to 2 dozen!
Click to expand...

black pepper? please explain what it does.
I am so glad that you have a plan for B at school and the martial arts too.


----------



## marlowmanor

I am curious about the black pepper trick too. Maybe it would help ours to actually start laying!


----------



## elevan

The black pepper acts as a flushing mechanism.  Make sure you provide LOTS of fresh water at the same time.  The pepper makes them extremely thirsty.  They drink a TON.  This flushes their system...hydrates them and in my experience gets them laying again.


----------



## elevan

I literally dumped an entire can onto their feed one day.


----------



## marlowmanor

Would it help first time hens start laying? Our chickens are old enough to be laying but we have no eggs from them yet. Our weather hasn't been too cold. I know it is still winter time and I may just not get any till spring but I would love to start getting fresh eggs instead of having a lot of free loaders!


----------



## elevan

Only 5 of my 42 current girls were previous layers.  The rest were all first timers.  Worked like a charm for all of them.


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> Only 5 of my 42 current girls were previous layers.  The rest were all first timers.  Worked like a charm for all of them.


Hmmm...I may have to try this then. Maybe it will give them the kickstart they need! I am starting to see redder combs on them but no eggs yet. I'm anxious to see what color eggs we get from our EEs!


----------



## redtailgal

Pepper is an old remedy that has been proven time and time again.  You dont have to use crushed black pepper.  I used to grow a few pepper plants each year, just for the hens.  They have problems eating even the hottest of peppers, but they got mostly jalapeno and bell peppers, seeds and all.  I coarsely chop them and throw a handful out to my birds.  It also helps with crop and gut worms.  Once a week, our hens got pickles, either mine or the cheapest pickles from the grocery, and the juice was poured into their water. Sick birds were also treated with pickles...pickles also helped flush the system and prevent worms and coccidia.

Elevan is right, they do get very hydrated and thirsty from the peppers, but if I remember correctly, it also works as a liver de-tox.  My granny (and I, later on) would always "feed up" our hens before killing.  If we had a large group to kill, or a single hen for a special event, the doomed birds were separated out, and feed only peppers and had pickle juice poured in their drinking water for 24 hours.  Then killed with an empty crop.  It was strange, but the birds in the killing pen thought they were livin' it up.........They LOVED fresh pepper. 

Our birds gave us the BEST chicken liver, soft and flavorful without the overpowering "liver" taste that many birds give today.  The meat had a little bit of a sweeter taste, and was juicy without being greasy.

Sorry, didnt mean to lecture.  Chickens make me miss my granny.


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Pepper is an old remedy that has been proven time and time again.  You dont have to use crushed black pepper.  I used to grow a few pepper plants each year, just for the hens.  They have problems eating even the hottest of peppers, but they got mostly jalapeno and bell peppers, seeds and all.  I coarsely chop them and throw a handful out to my birds.  It also helps with crop and gut worms.  Once a week, our hens got pickles, either mine or the cheapest pickles from the grocery, and the juice was poured into their water. Sick birds were also treated with pickles...pickles also helped flush the system and prevent worms and coccidia.
> 
> Elevan is right, they do get very hydrated and thirsty from the peppers, but if I remember correctly, it also works as a liver de-tox.  My granny (and I, later on) would always "feed up" our hens before killing.  If we had a large group to kill, or a single hen for a special event, the doomed birds were separated out, and feed only peppers and had pickle juice poured in their drinking water for 24 hours.  Then killed with an empty crop.  It was strange, but the birds in the killing pen thought they were livin' it up.........They LOVED fresh pepper.
> 
> Our birds gave us the BEST chicken liver, soft and flavorful without the overpowering "liver" taste that many birds give today.  The meat had a little bit of a sweeter taste, and was juicy without being greasy.
> 
> Sorry, didnt mean to lecture.  Chickens make me miss my granny.


Thanks RTG for the info I will be getting them some pepper and pickles weekly


----------



## elevan

Pickles for coccidia?  Huh.  Might have to look into that one some more.


----------



## elevan

Today was DH's first day off work in over 2 months.  Thank goodness!  We ran a bunch of errands today and tomorrow we'll do "minimal" type of stuff.  But next weekend - look out, I've got a lot of stuff on my To Do List that I've been putting off because I need his help.

We made our egg deliveries first.  On the last delivery (my Grandma Emily's house) I noticed that the front passenger tire of the car had a hole in the making in the side wall.  Just great.  We rushed into Mt. Gilead to the tire shop hoping that the tire wouldn't blow before we got there.  Lucky they had a tire to fit in stock, so we changed it out.

Next stop was the local bakery to pick up some Snickerdoodles and donuts.  Yummy    Then Chinese for lunch.

Right across the street from there, I found a local Martial Arts facility for B, just have to work out some details.  They offer multiple types of training, so I'll have to decide what type will benefit him most.

Then it was off to TSC for some feed.  And some more places to try to find a thermostat (which I ended up ordering online).


Tomorrow's plan is to do Boingo's curve.  We'll be taking a blood glucose reading from him at 8am, 12p and 4p.  I really dread it as he gets so upset by the lancet poke.

I also want to get out to do FAMACHA scoring on the goats and treat as needed.


----------



## autumnprairie

sounds like a really productive day.  Boingo gluscose tests go ok tomorrow


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Hey I've been gone; did you end up incubating that EMu egg?


----------



## elevan

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Hey I've been gone; did you end up incubating that EMu egg?




We've got 3 of those eggs under a broody hen.  We should know what they look like at the end of this month.


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Boingo gluscose tests go ok tomorrow


Couldn't do it today.  DH got called into work.  I'm not a bit happy about that.

We'll shoot for doing his curve next weekend.

His urine glucose has been doing great and he only had one bad day after the sour cream incident.


----------



## elevan

Not much to report today.  We had a couple of round hay bales delivered.  The calf saw that truck backing in and it was like he was shot from a gun running across the field.


----------



## elevan

Well we're down to only 2 of the dark eggs under the broody hen.  She stepped on one and smashed it  

Lilly is getting HUGE!  Last possible due date for her should be 4/15, so we're just waiting.  Hoping for doelings.

Goldie is getting huge as well.  Her last possible due date would be 5/16 or so.  She was bred to Speedy...our precious boy...miss that boy.  Hoping for one buckling and others to be doelings.


----------



## autumnprairie

Wished you lived closer I think your DH would love my new one he is a buck too


----------



## elevan

I'll be sticking a few chicken and guinea eggs under Cinni tomorrow for her to hatch with her duck eggs.  Poor girl is gonna be pretty confused by what hatches out!


----------



## Queen Mum

elevan said:
			
		

> I'll be sticking a few chicken and guinea eggs under Cinni tomorrow for her to hatch with her duck eggs.  Poor girl is gonna be pretty confused by what hatches out!


She won't be confused.  They will have a face, only a mother could love.


----------



## elevan

Cinni is now sitting on duck, chicken and guinea eggs.  

One of the chicken eggs I absolutely had to put under her.  It was crying out to be hatched.  In the mottling of the egg pattern is eyebrows!  Literally when I saw this egg that is the first thing that jumped out at me.  Now if the chick that hatches from it has exaggerated eyebrows then that will be hilarious!  (I tried to take a pic of it but it just doesn't show up).  I'm really excited to see that chick!

We're having some wonderful weather today.  I wish it were like this year round.

I have to ask for some thoughts / prayers for a friend who is in a dangerous situation right now.  If all goes well they'll be safe come this weekend...but every little bit of good energy / karma helps I think.


----------



## redtailgal

I will keep your friend in my prayers.


----------



## elevan

Thermostat came early!  It's installed and the bator is heating!  

I'll be adjusting settings this afternoon and hope to have it full of eggs this evening.  

I'm so excited!  Really cool since it'll mean that they'll hatch in close proximity to Cinni's clutch.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

elevan said:
			
		

> Thermostat came early!  It's installed and the bator is heating!
> 
> I'll be adjusting settings this afternoon and hope to have it full of eggs this evening.
> 
> I'm so excited!  Really cool since it'll mean that they'll hatch in close proximity to Cinni's clutch.


So what Thermostat did you purchase.  My hot water heater thermostat is frustrating me.  It had been doing real well over the winter because the room temperature was very constant in the closet in the basement that holds the bators.  But last two weeks it has been fluctuating way too much.  Cooked 24 eggs.  All of them started to develop.  But they are all dead now.

I need to replace it with "Not a hot water heater thermostat".


----------



## elevan

Bi-Metal Egg Incubator Thermostat Kit - Mechanical from Amazon.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

elevan said:
			
		

> Bi-Metal Egg Incubator Thermostat Kit - Mechanical from Amazon.


How hard was it to install?  I have looked at that before.  Let me know if it holds temp regular.  If so, i will order it.


----------



## elevan

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bi-Metal Egg Incubator Thermostat Kit - Mechanical from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> How hard was it to install?  I have looked at that before.  Let me know if it holds temp regular.  If so, i will order it.
Click to expand...

It was *super easy* to install.  It's been holding steady at 100* for a couple of hours now.  

I just need to get my humidity up and I'll be ready to get started


----------



## bonbean01

Are these going to be your first hatch?  Be careful...hatching and brooding those little ones is highly addictive!!!  Can't wait until I get started into it again...next month.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

elevan said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bi-Metal Egg Incubator Thermostat Kit - Mechanical from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> How hard was it to install?  I have looked at that before.  Let me know if it holds temp regular.  If so, i will order it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was *super easy* to install.  It's been holding steady at 100* for a couple of hours now.
> 
> I just need to get my humidity up and I'll be ready to get started
Click to expand...

Alright - I bought it.


----------



## elevan

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Are these going to be your first hatch?  Be careful...hatching and brooding those little ones is highly addictive!!!  Can't wait until I get started into it again...next month.


This is the first go round using an incubator.

We hatched 2 clutches last year with broody hens.


----------



## elevan

Put a dozen eggs into the new bator.  Went with duck.

Then went out to put the chickens / guineas / ducks into the coop.  After everyone was in I grabbed the 4 roos that I needed to sell off the roost and put them into a box.  Then packed up a dozen hatching eggs and headed to a coworker of my mom's house.  Fascinating couple.  He raises racing pigeons (has a ton of them) and canaries (5 or 7 different varieties) and is just getting started with chickens.  He'll be getting some duck eggs next week too.

While I was there I was offered some Iranian delicacies from his homeland.  I'm not sure what they were called but they were made with chickpeas, saffron and pistachios.  He found it amazing that I was familiar with saffron.    They were good whatever they were called.

We chatted about his new incubator from TSC and I answered a bunch of chicken and egg questions for him.  Thank goodness they were questions that I could answer!

He tried to sell me some pigeons.  Now, what would I do with pigeons?  I suppose we could breed and eat them...cause I'm not into racing birds.

They had a lovely home and outbuildings.  I actually got lost while he was showing us around the barn / garage...it was huge!  If someone had yelled "fire!" I would have perished because there was no way I would have been able to find my way out!


----------



## Queen Mum

elevan said:
			
		

> While I was there I was offered some Iranian delicacies from his homeland.  I'm not sure what they were called but they were made with chickpeas, saffron and pistachios.  He found it amazing that I was familiar with saffron.    They were good whatever they were called.


OH MY GOSH!  I wish you had gotten the name.  It sounds so yummy that I want some.

BTW, did you know that Saffron is an alternative crop to opium poppies?   So the more saffron that people buy, the more Opium dealers we put out of business in the middle east!


----------



## elevan

They also told us that next Tuesday they will be having a celebration.  200 guests will come to their house for it.  There was a little communication error when he told us that they build a fire and then "jump *into *it".  His daughter laughed and said "No, not in to the fire!  Over the fire!".  I just kept my mouth shut when he said they jump into the fire, cause I've heard of people walking on coals so there was no way I was gonna question the custom of jumping into a fire.  I'm really relived that it was a miscommunication!

Here is some information on their celebration from wikipedia:



> Chahārshanbe Suri
> 
> The night before the last Wednesday of the year is celebrated by Iranians as Chahārshanbe Suri (Persian: چهارشنبه سوری), Sur meansing feast, party or festival in Persian, Azerbaijani: Od ərşənbəsi, Kurdish: arşema Sor چوارشه‌مه‌ سوورێ (meaning Wednesday Festival) in Persian, the Iranian festival of fire. This festival is the celebration of the light (the good) winning over the darkness (the bad); the symbolism behind the rituals are all rooted back to Zoroastrianism.
> The tradition includes people going into the streets and alleys to make bonfires, and jump over them while singing the traditional song Zardi-ye man az (ane) to, sorkhi-ye to az (ane) man ("az-ane to" means belongs to you); This literally translates to "My yellowness is yours, your redness is mine," with the figurative message "My paleness (pain, sickness) for you (the fire), your strength (health) for me." The fire is believed to burn out all the fear (yellowness) in their subconscious or their spirit, in preparation for new year.
> Serving different kinds of pastry and nuts known as Ajil-e Moshkel-Goshā (lit. problem-solving nuts) is the Chahārshanbe Suri way of giving thanks for the previous year's health and happiness, while exchanging any remaining paleness and evil for the warmth and vibrancy of the fire.
> According to tradition, the living are visited by the spirit of their ancestors on the last days of the year, and many children wrap themselves in shrouds, symbolically re-enacting the visits. They also run through the streets banging on pots and pans with spoons and knocking on doors to ask for treats. The ritual is called qashogh-zany (spoon beating) and symbolizes the beating out of the last unlucky Wednesday of the year.
> There are several other traditions on this night, including: the rituals of Kūze Shekastan, the breaking of earthen jars which symbolically hold one's bad fortune; the ritual of Fal-Gsh (lit.Divination by ear), or inferring one's future from the conversations of those passing by; and the ritual of Gereh-goshāī, making a knot in the corner of a handkerchief or garment and asking the first passerby to unravel it in order to remove ones misfortune.


----------



## elevan

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was there I was offered some Iranian delicacies from his homeland.  I'm not sure what they were called but they were made with chickpeas, saffron and pistachios.  He found it amazing that I was familiar with saffron.    They were good whatever they were called.
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOSH!  I wish you had gotten the name.  It sounds so yummy that I want some.
Click to expand...

I can always have my Mom ask him.  They were really good.  Tiny little bites of cookie like morsels.


----------



## Queen Mum

Please do if it is not impolite.  I bet there is a recipe for them online somewhere.  I would love to make some. I love Iranian food.  OK, I love any food, but Iranian food is very tasty.  

And if it is make with chickpeas, it has to be at least a little bit healthy.


----------



## elevan

I'm sure that it would be fine to ask.  He was very "giving" of information.


----------



## Roll farms

I love meeting / learning about new cultures.

There's a Hindu gas station owner near us.  He has us bring a goat kid into his store every spring so he can use it to 'bless' his establishment.


----------



## MommaBugg

Some Persians _may_ be offended if you ask them for a recipe. Most are more than willing to share some of their culture.. My cousins are half Persian, their paternal Grandmother was very eager to teach me how to make any dish she was creating. I suppose it has to do with how well you know them. Persians are extremely friendly and helpful people


----------



## elevan

I'm not gonna ask for the recipe, just the name of the "cookie".  Family brings them to them when they come here to visit, so I'm not sure if they're made by family or purchased over there and brought.

Their home is covered in Persian rugs...on the floor, hanging on the walls.  Beautiful, authentic rugs.  My mom was fascinated by their tea cups...they _were _pretty neat.

He wants to get goats and sheep.  I invited him to both here and BYC for more information of everything that he is getting in to.  From what my mom says he wants to open a custom butcher shop as that is what he did in the "old country".  I hope he's able to do it and make it a success.  I've seen several custom butcher shops open and close around the central Ohio area.  But that niche is making a comeback right now.


----------



## elevan

UGH KIDS!  The human kind!  K turned up the incubator.  It was on 102* for _at most_ 2 hours.  Someone please tell me that he didn't cook my duck eggs!  PLEASE!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> UGH KIDS!  The human kind!  K turned up the incubator.  It was on 102* for _at most_ 2 hours.  Someone please tell me that he didn't cook my duck eggs!  PLEASE!


hhmmm... don't know. BUT, if he did does that mean no emu eggs?


----------



## elevan

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UGH KIDS!  The human kind!  K turned up the incubator.  It was on 102* for _at most_ 2 hours.  Someone please tell me that he didn't cook my duck eggs!  PLEASE!
> 
> 
> 
> hhmmm... don't know. BUT, if he did does that mean no emu eggs?
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's 12 mystery eggs (assuming duck) in the bator.  I really hope he didn't cook them!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UGH KIDS!  The human kind!  K turned up the incubator.  It was on 102* for _at most_ 2 hours.  Someone please tell me that he didn't cook my duck eggs!  PLEASE!
> 
> 
> 
> hhmmm... don't know. BUT, if he did does that mean no emu eggs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's 12 mystery eggs (assuming duck) in the bator.  I really hope he didn't cook them!
Click to expand...

The duck eggs should be fine. They may hatch a couple hours early, but he didn't cook them. 

The temperature inside of the eggs was probably not 102*. It takes a while for them to warm to that temperature inside. I wouldn't get too worried unless the temperature was over 105*. I have heard of one person who hatched duck eggs and had a spike of 114* and his eggs still hatched.


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> The duck eggs should be fine. They may hatch a couple hours early, but he didn't cook them.




Thank you!

I was SO MAD at him!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The duck eggs should be fine. They may hatch a couple hours early, but he didn't cook them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I was SO MAD at him!
Click to expand...

You are welcome. I just edited my post for more details. I can imagine how mad you must have been, I probably wouldn't have been too happy either.


----------



## redtailgal

Life with boys.  

I think your eggs will be ok.

Did you threaten him with death and dismemberment?  lol, my son once got into the molasses.......he was supposed to be napping, but woke up while I was in the shower.  He took a quart of molasses and poured into a pound of sugar and then "painted" with it.  My walls, my table, my cabinet, my fridge...the windows.   

My other son turned off my brooder once, I found three bitties smothered in the bottom of the pile.  As I worked on the living bitties, I told my then 5 year old that if he ever touched my brooder again it would be death and dismemberment for him .  He laughed at me.  The next day he told his Sunday school teacher that I said if he did it again I would just kill him and disremember him.  

*note: I am NOT an abusive parent.  I would definately not kill and disremember anyone.


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> The temperature inside of the eggs was probably not 102*. It takes a while for them to warm to that temperature inside. I wouldn't get too worried unless the temperature was over 105*. I have heard of one person who hatched duck eggs and had a spike of 114* and his eggs still hatched.


Oh, good!  My thermostat only has a range of 90-105*, so I shouldn't have any cooked eggs then?

I'm having problems keeping the humidity to 55%...it's staying at 45% and if I add a sponge in there to increase it then it's at 70%.  GAH!  What's the deal with humidity and duck eggs?


----------



## redtailgal

Em, try adding a dampened magic eraser or washcloth instead, it will release a little less humidity than a sponge.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Life with boys.
> 
> I think your eggs will be ok.
> 
> Did you threaten him with death and dismemberment?  lol, my son once got into the molasses.......he was supposed to be napping, but woke up while I was in the shower.  He took a quart of molasses and poured into a pound of sugar and then "painted" with it.  My walls, my table, my cabinet, my fridge...the windows.
> 
> My other son turned off my brooder once, I found three bitties smothered in the bottom of the pile.  As I worked on the living bitties, I told my then 5 year old that if he ever touched my brooder again it would be death and dismemberment for him .  He laughed at me.  The next day he told his Sunday school teacher that I said if he did it again I would just kill him and disremember him.
> 
> *note: I am NOT an abusive parent.  I would definately not kill and disremember anyone.


I didn't threatened him, but I made it clear to him that messing with the knobs was the same as taking the eggs out and smashing them - killing baby ducks!  My boys both understand death to the ninth degree and it mortified him that he might have killed baby ducks.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Em, try adding a dampened magic eraser or washcloth instead, it will release a little less humidity than a sponge.


Ok.  But do you know the "rule" for humidity for duck eggs?  What range is acceptable?


----------



## redtailgal

I know absolutely nothing about duck eggs.

I'd guess 55 to 60% and then bumping it up to around 75% when they pip.  But that's a guess.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

45% Humidity should be fine, in my opinion.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em, try adding a dampened magic eraser or washcloth instead, it will release a little less humidity than a sponge.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  But do you know the "rule" for humidity for duck eggs?  What range is acceptable?
Click to expand...

If you ask 10 different people, they will give you 10 different answers as to what humidity is acceptable. It is really just a personal choice. In my opinion 45% humidity is perfect.


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> *If you ask 10 different people, they will give you 10 different answers* as to what humidity is acceptable. It is really just a personal choice. In my opinion 45% humidity is perfect.


That is so true!

So, I'll just keep my fingers crossed that I have a successful hatch then


----------



## Queen Mum

I suspect the mama duck doesn't monitor the humidity it that closely and as she shifts around, the humidity may vary as much as 10 to 15 percent from time to time so you are probably safe.

Death and dismemberment are probably pretty safe threats for a child.  If a teacher doesn't understand that and interpret it correctly she needs to NOT be teaching.


----------



## redtailgal

Queenmum: The teacher is an excellent teacher!  She understood and teases me about it to this day, lol.

I was curious, so I Googled incubating duck eggs, and the general concensus is 45 to 55% with a raise to 80-90% when they pip.  I think you are ok, too.

Cant wait to see your baby duck!


----------



## Queen Mum

I was teasing!  Sheesh.    I have a sardonic sense of humor.  It passes over my own head sometimes.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I was curious, so I Googled incubating duck eggs, and the general concensus is 45 to 55% with a raise to 80-90% when they pip.  I think you are ok, too.
> 
> Cant wait to see your baby duck!


Yeah, I've been googling too.

I've got 12 of them in the bator and 2 of them under a broody chicken.  The broody chicken will hatch hers a week before those in the bator.

Broody chicken has big duck eggs, 2 mystery eggs, 4 guinea eggs and 3 chicken eggs under her.  (Don't worry I spaced the adding of the chicken/ guinea eggs so that they hatch at the same time).

I think I have an EE hen thinking about going broody now too...gonna keep an eye on her.  If she truly is then she'll get a full clutch of chicken eggs.  

I also plan to add chicken eggs to the bator after it hatches the duck eggs.


----------



## redtailgal

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I was teasing!  Sheesh.    I have a sardonic sense of humor.  It passes over my own head sometimes.


I knew you were teasing.  Sheesh.   I have a dry sense of humor sometimes. lol

Em, you are gonna be in biddy and peeper heaven in a few weeks.


----------



## elevan

Yah, I just wish I knew someone close that I could "steal" some goose eggs from.


----------



## redtailgal

A goose?  

lol, geese are bad news around here.  My oldest son has this special knack for infuriating geese.......All he has to do is walk by them and it is ON.

He looks so cute running away from them like that. (and with good reason, they are VICIOUS with him)

ETA: sigh.  my floors are not getting mopped.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> A goose?
> 
> lol, geese are bad news around here.  My oldest son has this special knack for infuriating geese.......All he has to do is walk by them and it is ON.
> 
> He looks so cute running away from them like that. (and with good reason, they are VICIOUS with him)


Yep...I want geese!


----------



## elevan

Oh man!  Crud!  My main computer (laptop) just crashed.  It won't even boot    So, I'm relegated to my mini laptop and my phone  

And daggone it!  I have a new children's book on that laptop that isn't backed up onto a zip drive


----------



## redtailgal

unlug the computer and hold down the power button for a minimum of 60 seconds.

Then try to re-boot.

ETA: try unplugging it.  Unlugging is best left to the pros.  lol


----------



## elevan

Yeah, I've tried that trick twice now and it doesn't work.  I've always worked with computers and I'm very good with them...so I'm pretty sure that it's gone.

I'm so stupid for not backing up that book!  It was a really special new project I'm working on


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Emily, maybe you should try a humidity meter for the eggs.  Might be better instead of going by "feel" or something like that.  I know you can get them for cheap, and they're pretty accurate too: have one on the fridge now that tells how humid the air is and that.


----------



## elevan

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Emily, maybe you should try a humidity meter for the eggs.  Might be better instead of going by "feel" or something like that.  I know you can get them for cheap, and they're pretty accurate too: have one on the fridge now that tells how humid the air is and that.


I have one in the bator already.  The humidity is staying around 45%.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

elevan said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emily, maybe you should try a humidity meter for the eggs.  Might be better instead of going by "feel" or something like that.  I know you can get them for cheap, and they're pretty accurate too: have one on the fridge now that tells how humid the air is and that.
> 
> 
> 
> I have one in the bator already.  The humidity is staying around 45%.
Click to expand...

Ah okay.  I missed the part where you said that you had one.


----------



## redtailgal

Well. crud. on the computer.


----------



## elevan

I have a reimaging cd, so if I can't get it to boot then I'll try reimaging it.  But I'll still lose everything that I had on it.


----------



## redtailgal

There is no chance that it overheated and shut down to cool off?

I really hope that you dont end up losing your book.  That really bites!


----------



## elevan

No, I got the "blue screen of death" and quickly shut it down, but now it won't reboot.  I'm screwed.


----------



## autumnprairie

sorry about the computer


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> No, I got the "blue screen of death" and quickly shut it down, but now it won't reboot.  I'm screwed.


That stinks about your computer.  One of my computers crashed a few months ago, with all my pictures and documents on it. :/ 

As far as the duck eggs go, I am pretty confident that you didn't cook them. I wouldn't be too worried about it. 

What day of incubation is it? Just wondering.


----------



## redtailgal

Well. Crud.

thats about all there is to it.

I am so sorry.


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> As far as the duck eggs go, I am pretty confident that you didn't cook them. I wouldn't be too worried about it.
> 
> What day of incubation is it? Just wondering.


Only day 2


----------



## elevan

Man, I don't know what got into those chickens tonight but they seemed to want to eat me alive!  I have a blood blister on my hand where one of them nailed me.  They acted like they hadn't eaten today!  Which is far from the truth.  I swear that if I had passed out in the coop I would be a pile of bones right now!

I'm getting kind of annoyed at DH's cell phone right now.  DH is asleep.  His phone keeps going off...ringing and then text messages.  It's his store employees.  But I'll be darned if I'm gonna wake him up.  I'm getting really sick of him not even being able to be home for a couple of hours without them calling with a crisis.  Seriously, it's ridiculous.  We've got too much stuff to do this weekend for them to interrupt us...and I'll be darned if he'll lose his true first days off in over 2 months because his crew and his assistant manager can't do their jobs.  Ok...rant over.


----------



## redtailgal

You tell'em.

Days off are days off.  Period.


----------



## autumnprairie

X2


----------



## wannacow

100% agreement!!!


----------



## elevan

Thanks.

Tomorrow we're going to Boingo's vet's office to pick up some medicine.  We're taking along 7 dozen eggs for a new egg customer.  She wants 7 dozen every other month.

Then we're supposed to have a customer coming to pick up 9 dozen eggs and another who wants a rooster and a couple of pullets.

Gonna try to get the goats feet trimmed up and maybe get started on the duck coop that I want to build.  Have to get my brooder cleaned up too so that it's ready for the chicks / keets / ducklings that will be hatching in a couple of weeks.  Now, if only I can resist the TSC chicks when I go in there  

We plan to do Boingo's curve on Sunday...here's hoping that nothing backs that up again  

I'm gonna try to take some pics this weekend too.  Lilly is getting HUGE.  Goldie is getting HUGE.  I really hope that Goldie is truly pregnant...I want some Speedy babies.


----------



## elevan

Not a bit happy that I'm awake at this time of the morning.  DH's phone started ringing at 2am.  It was the alarm company for his store.  The night employee didn't set the alarm last night and so DH has to drive 45 minutes to get the alarm set and make sure all is ok.  So, there's another day off that he doesn't get because he has to go to the store for something.  I'm really starting to get PO'd about this.  There are federal and state labor laws in place to protect employees...I'm really tempted to make a few phones calls.  I know for a fact that a violation of the state laws is a $1,000 fine for each offense...let's see no days off in over 2 months...no breaks or lunch breaks at all (they have to work 8+ hours without!).


----------



## Roll farms

Em, that is the exact reason I'm back to being a 'peon' at TSC.  Because I was closer to the store - but still 20 mins. away - than the other 'key carriers' - *I* got all the alarm calls.  Sometimes 2 a night.  
And we're 'supposed' to take lunches at 5 hrs into our shift.  But, you can't clock out if there isn't another 'key carrier' there........and they never scheduled one.  

I'm sorry you guys have to put up w/ the same crud.  It sure does make for a grumpy spouse.


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Em, that is the exact reason I'm back to being a 'peon' at TSC.  Because I was closer to the store - but still 20 mins. away - than the other 'key carriers' - *I* got all the alarm calls.  Sometimes 2 a night.
> And we're 'supposed' to take lunches at 5 hrs into our shift.  But, you can't clock out if there isn't another 'key carrier' there........and they never scheduled one.
> 
> I'm sorry you guys have to put up w/ the same crud.  It sure does make for a grumpy spouse.


I remember those days myself, the best one was when the alarm company called me and I left the company 2 months before


----------



## Roll farms

That's like my daughter's school - automated system to let you know about closings / delays.

I was NOT a happy camper the year after she graduated when they called at 4am and told me there was a 2 hr delay.....


----------



## elevan

DH is the store manager.  They just hired an assistant manager for him to take some of this load of crap off of him.  But she just called a little while ago and said that the kid who failed to turn on the alarm last night and is supposed to close this weekend called to say he was quitting.  She expected DH to work this weekend to help cover.  DH told her that she needs to cover the shift and if that means OT then he'll take the heat for it, that he is not coming in this weekend.  

He applied online for a few other places last night.  He worked really hard to get to the position he's at and he wanted it really badly.  I'm sad that he's gonna have to take a step backwards most likely in order to leave but as it stands we can't have any sort of life with him working for this company.


----------



## Queen Mum

Sometimes sanity is worth more than money.


----------



## elevan

DH fully expects to be fired before the end of the week for taking this weekend off and refusing to go into the store to deal with issues this weekend (beyond the alarm issue).  He's spent a good deal of the day putting in applications online.


----------



## SheepGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> No, I got the "blue screen of death" and quickly shut it down, but now it won't reboot.  I'm screwed.


We went to Geek Squad (at Best Buy) when our computer (only 2 yrs old) wouldn't turn on. Turned out the motherboard died. But they were able to transfer all documents and images and such onto the new we got the same day.

May be an option for you.


----------



## elevan




----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos...3729_100000118359670_1699623_1075002401_n.jpg


thanks for the reminder


----------



## elevan

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I got the "blue screen of death" and quickly shut it down, but now it won't reboot.  I'm screwed.
> 
> 
> 
> We went to Geek Squad (at Best Buy) when our computer (only 2 yrs old) wouldn't turn on. Turned out the motherboard died. But they were able to transfer all documents and images and such onto the new we got the same day.
> 
> May be an option for you.
Click to expand...

Thanks.  It came back on after letting it sit for several days.  I'll have to have someone look at it for sure.  It's good to know that if it dies that there may be a possibility of retrieving lost stuff.  I'll be getting a back up hard drive to back things up though.


----------



## elevan

Boingo's curve went well today.  276 - 305 - 301.  So no major fluctuations in insulin level throughout the day.

He's almost completely blind now.  He seems to see some shadows but for the most part he is relying on sound and smell and memory.  There are times I let him outside and have to go out to lead him back in because he cannot find the steps to the deck.

It's really hard because you can't even forget to push in a chair to the table or it creates an obstacle that he will run into and cry out.  If the boys leave a large toy laying in the middle of the floor, it's the same problem.


----------



## redtailgal

SIgh......these dogs.


----------



## elevan

Conference with Boingo's vet this morning.  While it's good that there are not wild swings in insulin during the day, it's bad that he's still above 250.  And that is the reason that he is going blind.  I'll be administering 12 units 2x daily of insulin all week this week, continuing to monitor urine and blood glucose and repeating the curve next Sunday.

I just got home a little while ago from picking B up at school.  Before I left I looked at what the teacher had put in his bag to work on this afternoon.  It didn't make sense.  I asked the secretary.  Nope, didn't make sense to her either so she went and asked the teacher.  Apparently the teacher forgot to add a page.  When we had that page it all made sense.  Now tell me how we are supposed to do the work when we don't have all the pieces?  And that one project is the only thing that she sent home for him to do...it'll take all of 5 minutes.  It's a good thing that I bought him some workbooks so that I can fill his afternoon.  I'm beginning to think that he is acting up in the afternoons at school because he's bored.


----------



## redtailgal

Em, have you had his intelligence tested?

You theory on being bored makes sense with the behaviors that you have talked about.  It would be such a same for a gifted child to be held back simply because he was bored.

I'm so glad to see someone taking such an active role in their childs education.    So many people take the "thats the school's job" attitude.  I wish more parents were like you and would hold the schools accountable for their actions.  

Good luck with Boingo's curve, and his insulin. Poor guy. (and poor mama too).  It sounds stressful for both of you.


----------



## elevan

He'll be getting an IQ test as part of the stuff he's going through with the mental health board.  It's one of the first things that they mentioned as well.

When you look at how far advanced other countries are in their schooling of children compared to us, I have to think that it's in part because the parents choose to take a backseat to the education here in the US.  It's frustrating every time a school puts a levy on the ballot to try to get funding around here and then they fail because the school fails to educate their families.  Thankfully this district always passes ballot measures for our schools as our school does a good good of communicating with parents as a whole.  There are just certain teachers who I feel would be better suited in different positions or different grade levels.  I don't think B's teacher is an effective Kindergarten teacher...she was always a first grade teacher until this year.  I'm going to push to make sure that B gets put into the teacher's class that I want him in next year since he's staying in Kindergarten.  I wouldn't be surprised though if he catches up and skips ahead shortly after a new year starts.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Wanted to tell you, I ordered that thermostat, it came in two days.  I installed in my homemade bator and it is working like a charm.  Thanks!


----------



## elevan

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Wanted to tell you, I ordered that thermostat, it came in two days.  I installed in my homemade bator and it is working like a charm.  Thanks!


Awesome!  I was quite pleased that it came quickly for me too.  And it's still maintaining temp like a dream!  I'm really pleased with it.


----------



## elevan

Wonderful weather that we are having today here in Ohio!  70* and sunny...though it's not very March like weather.

B is working on his afternoon workbooks.  Once again his teacher has sent home one assignment that will take only a few minutes to do.  I really have come to the conclusion that he's acting out in the afternoon because he's bored.  I know I would get antsy if I had to sit in class and basically do nothing.

Lilly and Goldie are still huge and leaving me to guess when I'll see their kids.

Chickens are all enjoying the sunshine and loving all the worms that they are finding in the field.  Guineas are being a bit of a pain as I've had to chase them out of the front yard several times today.  They are not supposed to be there and were out harassing one of the dogs.

Morgan mare is being a royal pain as she attempts to bite any other animal that comes near the hay bale sitting in the field.  Those horses tick me off to no end.  She's well over 20 years old and will probably live another 20 just to spite me!

Just got a couple of egg orders...8 dozen eggs total.


----------



## redtailgal

It's gorgeous here too!  I've got all the windows open and I can hear the birds singing.  It would be a beautiful day to work on my potting shed, but I suddenly became nauseated about half an hour ago.  grrrr, stupid tummy.


----------



## autumnprairie

It is beautiful here too. I ended up being chauffeur to the VA today when I just want to work in the yard. I should be home in an hour to inspect my new baby chicks


----------



## elevan

Wow.  I just had an interesting conversation with K that I'm not sure that I can even put how I feel into words.  That boy is such a mix of everything that sets the world on it's ear.  I love him dearly and I can only hope that he never experiences prejudice in this cruel world.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## elevan

Thanks for the hugs.

Children have such an innate understanding of life and their innocence allows them to see the world without prejudice.  Through K, I have learned so much about life and understanding.  I can only hope that he maintains his innocence and always sees the world without prejudice.

I'm going to share this because I feel it's important for all.  It's important because this little boy is part of our future.  This little boy is leading the way to acceptance of those who are different.

Imagine a child who has no idea who his biological father is...knows that his biological mother is not truly a mother and came to that conclusion on his own.  He selected us as his parents and asked permission to call us Mom and Dad when he was 4.  This same boy has always had a fascination with all things lovely and all pretty colors.  Color is just color to him and he loves pinks and purples alongside reds and blues and greens.  Music and dance are passions of his.  This boy told his teachers that he is in fact a girl.  And now he is having conversations with a higher being that are 100% plausible and make perfect sense...no childish mumbo jumbo.  He is way beyond his 7 years in life experience.

I'm really blessed to have this child in my life.  I'm confused at times as to why I am the one chosen to help him grow into someone who isn't bound by our societal restrictions.  All I know for certain is that I love this little boy with everything that I am and that as much as I want to protect him from the world, I know that my job is to help him be exactly who he is...whoever that may be.


----------



## elevan

Anyone want to do my chores tomorrow for me?  I need to clean the chicken coop...not a fun chore.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the hugs.
> 
> Children have such an innate understanding of life and their innocence allows them to see the world without prejudice.  Through K, I have learned so much about life and understanding.  I can only hope that he maintains his innocence and always sees the world without prejudice.
> 
> I'm going to share this because I feel it's important for all.  It's important because this little boy is part of our future.  This little boy is leading the way to acceptance of those who are different.
> 
> Imagine a child who has no idea who his biological father is...knows that his biological mother is not truly a mother and came to that conclusion on his own.  He selected us as his parents and asked permission to call us Mom and Dad when he was 4.  This same boy has always had a fascination with all things lovely and all pretty colors.  Color is just color to him and he loves pinks and purples alongside reds and blues and greens.  Music and dance are passions of his.  This boy told his teachers that he is in fact a girl.  And now he is having conversations with a higher being that are 100% plausible and make perfect sense...no childish mumbo jumbo.  He is way beyond his 7 years in life experience.
> 
> I'm really blessed to have this child in my life.  I'm confused at times as to why I am the one chosen to help him grow into someone who isn't bound by our societal restrictions.  All I know for certain is that I love this little boy with everything that I am and that as much as I want to protect him from the world, I know that my job is to help him be exactly who he is...whoever that may be.


That is amazing, I love to hear things such as this. My grand daughter sees faeries and fearie rings. her Mom wants to saw what society always says there is no such thing. I believe that children in their innocence see A LOT more than adults


----------



## redtailgal

Let him know that he is not alone in all that.

My biological father left before I was born.  I finally looked him up when I was 21 and found out he lived within five miles from me.  I also found out I was better off without him.  He was/is a real piece of work, lol.  That was the first and last time that I saw him.  I left without looking back, and still have no regrets for doing so.

Meeting him and finding out that I was half Cherokee did explain alot of things about me though, so I am glad that I found him.

I wont even get started on my mother.

And, I also talk to a higher being just like He is my best friend in the world.  

Hey, why be "normal" when you can be FUN?  

Sadly, prejudice will come.  We have alot of it here in the South,  I'm too dark so I get the "halfbreed" comment alot, not to mention the whole "little woman" routine that is so popular around here. Prejudice hurts for awhile, and take away some innocence, but in the long run we all get stronger from other people's stupidity.

as far as color goes.......my uncle is a member of the H___"s Angels.  He wears pink.  No one talks junk about him, lol.

Give that child a hug and tell him that some weird southern belle thinks he is cool.


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Let him know that he is not alone in all that.
> 
> And, I also talk to a higher being just like He is my best friend in the world.
> 
> Hey, why be "normal" when you can be FUN?
> 
> Give that child a hug and tell him that some weird southern belle thinks he is cool.


X2


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

We have one here that wears a 1940's fur stole, a grandma hat complete with plastic fruit and will tell you he's going to be an alien dinosaur humologist and that he is going to be a she when he grows up.  Also that if princesses are real then dragons have to be real too.


----------



## elevan

Thank you all!  

He told me this morning that a boy on the bus last night told him he was gay because he likes pink.  He asked me what it meant.  I told him that gay means happy and that the boy was using the word wrong and trying to be mean and to always tell the bus driver / teacher / principal when someone says something like that to him and he's not sure what it means but thinks it's bad.  I see no reason to explain the other meaning of the word to a 7 year old.

Talking to a higher being came completely out of the blue.  Apparently God has been visiting K just before lunch at school...but only on nice days and they talk about the weather and why it storms (K is afraid of T-storms).  HE doesn't visit K on rainy days because HE is busy making the rain.  HE hugs everyone in the class before HE leaves but no one hugs HIM back.  My grandfather was a minister...I talk to HIM in prayer...but HE has never talked back to me...K amazes me with the clarity of the conversations that he is saying that he has had with HIM.

I know I can't protect him from the nastiness that is in this world but at times I want to put him in a bubble.


----------



## redtailgal

lol, when I was a child people used to tell me that thunder was God riding His Harley.  Strangely, it soothed me, though now I have a different perspective on God. I still think its funny though.

I think you did the right thing about the whole "gay" thing.  I feel bad for the other kid, what a brat.


----------



## elevan

Kids repeat what they hear...especially if they hear their parents say it.  It is our responsibility as parents to teach our kids tolerance and respect.

We've told K that thunder is the angels bowling...but I have been informed by K that is incorrect...thunder comes from God clapping his hands.  I stand corrected.


----------



## redtailgal

lol, at least someone can keep you straight.


----------



## elevan




----------



## elevan

I am so doing this!

Gutter garden: Create a window-box veggie patch using guttering.





_Picture from http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2009/04/gutter-gardens-grow-produce-without-taking-up-space/_

More ideas here


----------



## wannacow

That looks wonderful!  Really good idea.


----------



## elevan

I'm going to use it for herbs rather than lettuce.  But it's such a wonderful idea, I can't resist trying it out.  I think I'll put it onto the back side of what will be my turkey coop which borders my backyard.


----------



## redtailgal

Oh COOL BEANS!!!!

Ya dont even hafta bend over to pick the lettuce!  YES!  

Thanks for sharing that, I am adding that to my to do list!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Would really be great, if you could find some gentle used at little or no cost.


----------



## Queen Mum

Wow, that is cool.

Love the link!


----------



## autumnprairie

what a good idea, thanks


----------



## Mamaboid

Papaboid is a contractor, and is always bringing home pieces of this and that, and that includes drainage gutter from time to time.  Right now I know at least 5 or 6 pcs that he has so I think i just found a use for some of it.  KOOL idea.


----------



## Roll farms

Cool idea.  

I really can't wait to get started on all my 792 new plans for this year's plants / gardens....I needed another thing to try to fit in.  Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno

Great idea on the gutter garden! Perfect for herbs.


----------



## redtailgal

792 plans...........  I know the feeling!


----------



## elevan

B is home and working on his afternoon assignments that I have for him.  Really a good thing that I have workbooks for him as once again his teacher only sent one assignment for an entire afternoon.  He is flying through his work.  I have had to give him more and more every day.  He's definitely bored in the afternoons at school and acting out because of it.  I have an entire filing cabinet drawer full of workbooks for him and have a feeling that he's going to run through all of them very quickly.  When he does then I'm taking all of them to the school and having a talk with the principal.  It really frustrates me having him home in the afternoon because I have to supervise his work and therefore don't have the ability to go out and get things done that I normally would if her were in school.

The guineas have made a nest in an old doghouse that is in the middle of the field.  It used to have 3 large depressions inside of it where various poultry would go in and nest.  Now the guineas have been taking turns going in there and it's flat ground...I mean flat.  They are burying eggs.  It's not a good spot to nest...it's really not given the predators that we have.  I guess I'll wait until they are ready to set and then take all the eggs and incubate them myself.

I don't think I can candle the eggs in the bator...they are too dark.

Cinni is still setting on her eggs...13 days to hatch.

Gonna run my list here on what I need / want to accomplish this Spring:

1. Convert old chicken coop into a turkey coop and get some poults
2. Build duck coop (short deadline for this one...by the end of April)
3. Build a goose coop and get some goslings
4. Prepare garden(s)
5. Expand fencing
6. Gutter garden on backside of turkey coop
7. Spring cleanout of barns / coops
8. Running water to my barns / coops
9.

Doesn't seem like a long list (yet) but those are some pretty big chores.


----------



## redtailgal

I am so proud of B for working hard on his workbooks!  He sounds like a super smart young man that is gonna grow into a super smart big man.

lol, I still cant wrap my head around wanting Geese, but hey, whatever floats your boat!

Building anything counts 10fold on the chore list.


----------



## elevan

The geese will be seasonal...buy them in the Spring and into the freezer in the Fall.  Unless I really like personalities I won't keep any over as breeders..just get new stock in the Spring.

I'm thinking Emden and / or Toulouse.

Anyone have opinions on geese breeds?


----------



## elevan

I just scored a whole bunch of outdoor water pipe for FREE!  So, I'll be adding the running of running water to my barns / coops to my list.


----------



## redtailgal

Cool!  Beats the heck outta hauling water!


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Cool!  Beats the heck outta hauling water!


Don't I know it!  Right now I have barrels with spigots all over the place.  They are all within 150 feet of the house so that I can refill them with the hose and then I fill buckets from those barrels and haul the water to where it's needed.  It will be so nice to have a spigot in each of my barns / coops!


----------



## redtailgal

I'm gonna be rude and give advice you didnt ask for.

When you plumb for your running water to the barns/coops, plan it out for winter conditions.  Insulate your pipes and bury them deep.

The reason I say this is because when our barn was plumbed (before we moved here) winter was not a consideration.  SO now, each fall before the weather gets cold, we have to shut off the water to the barn, because the pipes freeze and burst as soon as the temps take a dip.  Meaning that when it is frigid cold outside, raining sleet and ice, I am standing in it, freezing my bum off while I use the yard spigot to fill up the buckets to carry to the barn as I slip and slide.  I've spilled cold water on myself as I landed on the snow and ice many times.

We COULD re-plumb the barn, but no, that would make too much sense.


----------



## elevan

Yep, I plan to bury them below the freeze line.  Definitely a good thing to point out for those reading along.

I am just so excited.  I love it when I can find stuff and it doesn't cost me a penny!


----------



## elevan

I have come to the conclusion that I need to either write a program or find a program to track egg production and orders to make sure that I don't accept orders that I cannot fill.  I've got some hefty ones coming up over the next couple of weeks because of Easter and my calendar notations just aren't gonna cut it.  Anyone have any ideas.


----------



## bonbean01

I've been thinking about your son B....and you know, what I've read on here reminds me of something both my kids have mentioned in the past...they are both teachers...my daughter is a primary teacher and my son a highschool teacher.  They have both been bothered that not all children learn the same, but that the system is built for how the majority learn and those that don't fit that get left behind (well not by my kids since they offer extra classes for those kids)...and the other problem they see are the extremely bright and gifted children who get so bored and frustrated by the slow teaching, that they tune out or act out just because they totally lack stimulation with the program and are ready to forge ahead with learning but have to endure hearing the same old for the rest of the class.

I am guessing that B is a very bright and gifted child and they are boring and frustrating him big time!!!  This happened to my son in the second grade and they wanted him to skip a grade and I thought that not a good idea since socially he was not a year ahead.  The school came up with an enrichment program...he did his regular work, then off to more indepth and stimulating work in another room and that worked great for him...of course to make that happen I became a volunteer at the school and went to part time work instead of full time.

My kids have said that they suspect that some high school drop outs are dropping out only because they are so frustrated....anybeehoo, just thought I'd share this in hopes it might help with B.

Bonnie***
P.S.....about the wearing pink...pink is a great colour...one of my grand daughters loves green and wonders why everyone thinks she should only wear pink...it's not easy being green (wink)


----------



## elevan

Thank you Bonnie.  I think that within the next 2 weeks that B will have gone through all of the workbooks that I have for him.  At that point the school will be having a conference with me at which I will share what he has done and what I think of the whole situation.  An enrichment program sounds like a good idea and I'll broach that subject with them.  When we took B to the behavioral health counselor she told us that he seems and sounds like a normal 5 year old and that nothing the school said made him sound like they should be sending him home everyday.  The plan is to have him IQ tested...which would most likely solidify my opinion of the situation (that he's bored).  You should see him eagerly doing his work here at home.  The only thing that I have to correct him on is that at times he wants to stand up / lean on the desk or lie on the floor to do it...all of which would get him sent to the office if he were at school.  But I understand how hard sitting all the time can be.


----------



## elevan

Here's another garden idea that I like:






from:  http://greenupgrader.com/10143/top-9-diy-posts-of-2009/repurposed-shoe-organizer-planters/


----------



## elevan

This is absolutely awesome!


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-Fpsw_yYPg[/youtube]



Here's someone who did it for a chicken coop:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1umwvQ_hMHQ[/youtube]


----------



## elevan

Painting with moss...how cool!

Tutorial here:  http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/how-to-make-moss-graffiti-home-108580


----------



## elevan

You know with all of these gardening things that I'm seeing I'm reminded of a little joke in our family. One year my Grandma was having a yard sale and selling some plants. One customer commented on how great the plants looked. Grandma told her that my Grandpa used Miracle Whip on them. The lady was fascinated and was like "Really? Wow, I'll have to give that a try!". As the lady left it dawned on me what Grandma had said...she meant to say Miracle Grow and instead had said Miracle Whip! I can just imagine the lady going home and slathering her plants with mayonnaise!


----------



## daisychick

I love the pop bottle lights, that is really neat how bright they are!


----------



## bonbean01

ahhh...the Miracle Whip reminds me of when my sister told me that milk was really great for getting nice glossy green leaves on an indoor plant I had.  I carefully bathed each and every leaf with milk.  When they dried they had a white scum on them...not attractive and certainly not glossy green!  I phoned her and told her about it and she said noooo...you put a little milk in the water for the plant...not on the leaves!!!  I then had to wash each and every leaf off to get the milk off.  

That same sister and I one summer plastered Miracle Whip on our hair and planned to bask in the sun to get a good hair conditioning...might have been good, but we attracted every bee, hornet and wasp in the area and ran back to the house screaming with many bites...sigh.


----------



## autumnprairie

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> ahhh...the Miracle Whip reminds me of when my sister told me that milk was really great for getting nice glossy green leaves on an indoor plant I had.  I carefully bathed each and every leaf with milk.  When they dried they had a white scum on them...not attractive and certainly not glossy green!  I phoned her and told her about it and she said noooo...you put a little milk in the water for the plant...not on the leaves!!!  I then had to wash each and every leaf off to get the milk off.
> 
> That same sister and I one summer plastered Miracle Whip on our hair and planned to bask in the sun to get a good hair conditioning...might have been good, but we attracted every bee, hornet and wasp in the area and ran back to the house screaming with many bites...sigh.


----------



## elevan

Having a really bad morning folks


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Having a really bad morning folks


 I hope your day gets better.


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## autumnprairie

I hope your day gets better, if there is anything I can do ?


----------



## jodief100

I hope you feel better.

B sounds like he has a lot of the issues I had as a kid.  Only I had a smaller class size and more patient teachers.  I was bored, figited, talked in class and caused quite the disruption.  Nowadays teachers have too many kids and not enough time to teach all the nonesense they are supposed to teach to handle unruly children.  So they drug them up or send them home.  

I may be able to come up with a spread sheet embedded with macros for your eggs.  What information do you need?  I will see what I can do, do you have Excel?


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I may be able to come up with a spread sheet embedded with macros for your eggs.  What information do you need?  I will see what I can do, do you have Excel?


Yeah, I have excel.

I'm really looking for a multi worksheet type of thing to help me track orders, inventory and forecast future orders.

Basically I want:



> Worksheet 1 (Inventory):
> 
> Starting Inventory
> 
> Date      Eggs-In    Order-Out
> 
> With a running total for me to keep track (even if it shows negative based on forecasted orders)





> Worksheet 2 (Orders)
> 
> Order Date
> Customer Name
> Phone Number
> Pickup / Deliver Date (would go to worksheet 1 under order out)
> Delivery or Pickup
> Deliver to
> How many dozen (would go to worksheet 1 under order out)
> Cost per dozen
> Total Order $
> Paid (Yes or No...for advance orders)
> Referred from
> Notes





> And if possible...
> 
> Worksheet 3 (Calendar)
> 
> Where Pickup / Deliver Date, how many dozen and customer name would be pulled to it from worksheet 2


----------



## elevan

The day is getting better.

School was cancelled today for some kind of water problem at the school.  K decided to have one of his tantrums this morning (he may be bipolar).  When he has these episodes, I have to lay on the floor with arms and legs wrapped around him and hold on tight so he doesn't hurt himself or break things.  Well, I ended up being kicked, hit, bit and just plain mad and tired.  When he finally calmed down I made him sit on his bed, while I continued to lay on the floor.  I just couldn't get up...my chest felt heavy, I felt leaden and was having a hard time breathing.  I may very well have had a heart attack this morning, who knows as I didn't go get checked out.  It eventually passed and I was able to get up.  K really has no "memory" of the whole episode.

Then I got a phone call from a former colleague.  The insurance company that I used to work for is offering benefits to DH's company and when they presented yesterday they did a horrible job of it.  DH asked me to contact the new State Manager of the insurance company (who is a great guy) and let him know that DH was not pleased.  Well the State Manager and the Regional Manager both contacted me to tell me that they weren't pleased with their agent either...so I kind of got drug into that whole drama.

Then I had a couple of visitors at the door.  Evangelists.  Nothing wrong with them, I just don't like unannounced visits where people try to take up a bunch of my time trying to make me see things exactly as they do.  Normally I would have just told them to leave but the one lady must have been a 100 and could barely talk and walk...I didn't want to upset her.

And now I have 2 boys doing schooling at home.  This isn't a normal thing for K, so he's asking all kinds of questions.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about your son B....and you know, what I've read on here reminds me of something both my kids have mentioned in the past...they are both teachers...my daughter is a primary teacher and my son a highschool teacher.  They have both been bothered that not all children learn the same, but that the system is built for how the majority learn and those that don't fit that get left behind (well not by my kids since they offer extra classes for those kids)...and the other problem they see are the extremely bright and gifted children who get so bored and frustrated by the slow teaching, that they tune out or act out just because they totally lack stimulation with the program and are ready to forge ahead with learning but have to endure hearing the same old for the rest of the class.
> 
> I am guessing that B is a very bright and gifted child and they are boring and frustrating him big time!!!  This happened to my son in the second grade and they wanted him to skip a grade and I thought that not a good idea since socially he was not a year ahead.  The school came up with an enrichment program...he did his regular work, then off to more indepth and stimulating work in another room and that worked great for him...of course to make that happen I became a volunteer at the school and went to part time work instead of full time.
> 
> My kids have said that they suspect that some high school drop outs are dropping out only because they are so frustrated....anybeehoo, just thought I'd share this in hopes it might help with B.
> 
> Bonnie***
> P.S.....about the wearing pink...pink is a great colour...one of my grand daughters loves green and wonders why everyone thinks she should only wear pink...it's not easy being green (wink)


We are really fortunate at our school, I am not seeing this, kids are challenged, they are leveled and separated into groups based on that. There were 4 levels of kids in Kindergarten and they challenge  each of those levels as they need to be. My son's best friend is gifted and was reading Harry Potter in Kindergarten, and they worked with him by having him have play time with his peers, but he also had extra work given to him and harder assignments and was put in the challenge program. I have never seen him appear bored, they have not bumped him up in grade level. The boys are in 5th grade this year. He does some of the stuff with the class, but he is given extra assignments or more challenging assignments with the same instructional material.  He is also asked to help some of the other students.  
Maybe in first grade the teachers will be more challenging for him and that will help. I doubt they will restructure their kindergarten class, just so he wont be bored. But making it clear to them that they aren't challenging some of their students enough may help. There are so many things they can be doing with the kids to keep them busy.


----------



## elevan

Gonna make a run to Rural King later...rumor is that they have turkey poults!  Gonna go see what they have cause if I can save on shipping and not having to get 15 turkeys (I only want 7-10) then I'm all for it!


----------



## elevan

RTG...you are my hero...you home school your kids full time.  I'm about to go insane having both boys home and doing schoolwork!


----------



## redtailgal

It takes some getting used too, I've had 15 years of it.


----------



## elevan

Well, I couldn't very well let K play while B did his schoolwork.  And K's teacher wants him to work on phonics at home.  I think I could handle homeschool for B...until he got smarter than me...but K would have me bald from tearing my hair out!


----------



## bonbean01

Just read about your very hard morning and got concerned...really hope you get your heart checked out very soon!!!  It may have been stress, but what if you did have a mild heart attack???  Please do get it checked it soon, okay?  Don't want anything awful to happen to you


----------



## elevan

Thanks Bonnie.  

I recently had a thorough heart workup and I have been informed that my heart is in excellent condition.  Of course I know that factors are out there that can change that and what happened wasn't a normal situation at all.  I'm sure it was just stress, but if I start feeling poorly or it happens again I'll certainly call my doctor.


----------



## elevan

Busy weekend planned!

Have to deliver some eggs in the morning on our way to Marion where we will hopefully be getting some turkey poults!

We'll be working on coops and doing some general clean up.

Boingo has another curve scheduled for Sunday.

So I won't be on much this weekend but will pop in when I can


----------



## redtailgal

Well, I'll miss ya if your not on, but I hope that you have a productive weekend.

How are the eggs in the bater doing?  (I still think your gonna have a mini emu).


----------



## elevan

The bator is maintaining temp and humidity spot on so I'm  for a good hatch.  I can't candle them as they are too dark though.

Remember that Cinni has 2 of those eggs under her...we should see those in a couple weeks


----------



## redtailgal

I really cant wait for them to hatch.  I know that you are excited!


----------



## elevan

Yeah, I've got duck, chicken and guinea eggs either under a broody or in the bator.  And hoping to pick up some turkey poults tomorrow.  Now I just need to find some goslings! 

Baby bird excitement...


----------



## redtailgal

My son shudders at the thought of having geese around.  He's never seen a goose that didnt hate him. lol

I thought about getting a few turkey poults for us, but I just dont want to get back into the bird thing right now.  Maybe next year...........

sleep well tonight!


----------



## Roll farms

Do you have a spare male guinea?

I'm beginning to suspect I kept only females last fall when I sold off some / penned some for the winter.  All I'm hearing down there is "pot rack, pot rack"....

If you do, point him in my direction and toss him realllllllly hard. 

You might put a stamp on his bum in case he doesn't make it all the way.  Mebbers someone nice will pick him up and drop him in the mail to finish the trip.

Please?  Thank you.  

eta, enjoy your weekend.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Do you have a spare male guinea?
> 
> I'm beginning to suspect I kept only females last fall when I sold off some / penned some for the winter.  All I'm hearing down there is "pot rack, pot rack"....
> 
> If you do, point him in my direction and toss him realllllllly hard.
> 
> You might put a stamp on his bum in case he doesn't make it all the way.  Mebbers someone nice will pick him up and drop him in the mail to finish the trip.
> 
> Please?  Thank you.
> 
> eta, enjoy your weekend.


That is too funny.  I like the "pot rack, pot rack".  They really are smart creatures.  Mine travel around all of the fields, going over fences, etc.  And the stink bugs are no where to be seen.  It is amazing.  I can only assume that the Guineas are eatting them, because others near us are saying that the stink bugs are back.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

I saw a posting on the Columbus Ohio Craigslist for Goose Eggs - Tolouse - I know I didn't spell that right. 

And I'm not that far away, so I'll buy a mini emu when they hatch!


----------



## elevan

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> I saw a posting on the Columbus Ohio Craigslist for Goose Eggs - Tolouse - I know I didn't spell that right.
> 
> And I'm not that far away, so I'll buy a mini emu when they hatch!


Yeah, I saw the goose eggs on the Columbus CL.  I'm really hoping to find goslings but if I have to go eggs then I will.  Thanks!


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Do you have a spare male guinea?
> 
> I'm beginning to suspect I kept only females last fall when I sold off some / penned some for the winter.  All I'm hearing down there is "pot rack, pot rack"....
> 
> If you do, point him in my direction and toss him realllllllly hard.
> 
> You might put a stamp on his bum in case he doesn't make it all the way.  Mebbers someone nice will pick him up and drop him in the mail to finish the trip.
> 
> Please?  Thank you.
> 
> eta, enjoy your weekend.


I do have a spare male guinea...if only that would work


----------



## elevan

No luck on turkey poults today...everyone is all sold out    I guess I'll just order from Meyer.

We did a massive Spring cleanout on the coops today.  So tired (we use deep litter method).  DH just went to grab us some chow cause I'm not up to cooking.


----------



## elevan

DH's dad has decided that he is done with chemo...done with doctors and all things related and that he will just wait to die.

A bitter fight over the will has already begun and he is not yet gone...I hate that my SIL has $$$ in her eyes.

It's all a very rough situation on my DH as it all falls onto his shoulders.  FIL expects DH to quit his job and rent an apartment close to him (how do you accomplish that when you quit your job?) and to spend every waking minute with him (but he doesn't want anyone to live with him.  FIL has been having some bouts of dementia but has no regular family doctor to help us with an intervention.

I don't know how long it'll be...he's not saying why he's giving up.

It never ends does it?


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> DH's dad has decided that he is done with chemo...done with doctors and all things related and that he will just wait to die.
> 
> A bitter fight over the will has already begun and he is not yet gone...I hate that my SIL has $$$ in her eyes.
> 
> It's all a very rough situation on my DH as it all falls onto his shoulders.  FIL expects DH to quit his job and rent an apartment close to him (how do you accomplish that when you quit your job?) and to spend every waking minute with him (but he doesn't want anyone to live with him.  FIL has been having some bouts of dementia but has no regular family doctor to help us with an intervention.
> 
> I don't know how long it'll be...he's not saying why he's giving up.
> 
> It never ends does it?


unfortunately it never ends.
Sorry to here about your FIL hopefully it works it self out.

 to you and yours


----------



## redtailgal

aww, hun.  I'm sorry about all that.

All you can do is your best.  That's all.  Anyone who expects more, is sick or irrational or just both.

You and hubby stand your ground.  Hubby has got to have a place away from all that, and it needs to be home with the woman who loves him most........thats you by the way, lol.

When I was caring for my mother's mother, I often wondered how I was going to do it all.  Now, when I look back, I wonder how I did it all.  You'll get there, just by placing one foot in front of the other, so long as you remember to sit down and breath from time to time.  Just do what you can, and remember that is ALL you can do.

I wish I was there to give you that hug...........


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

elevan said:
			
		

> DH's dad has decided that he is done with chemo...done with doctors and all things related and that he will just wait to die.
> 
> A bitter fight over the will has already begun and he is not yet gone...I hate that my SIL has $$$ in her eyes.
> 
> It's all a very rough situation on my DH as it all falls onto his shoulders.  FIL expects DH to quit his job and rent an apartment close to him (how do you accomplish that when you quit your job?) and to spend every waking minute with him (but he doesn't want anyone to live with him.  FIL has been having some bouts of dementia but has no regular family doctor to help us with an intervention.
> 
> I don't know how long it'll be...he's not saying why he's giving up.
> 
> It never ends does it?


So sorry.  Sure hope that thing's turn around.


----------



## elevan

It's really frustrating because FIL has bladder cancer is it is highly treatable, but he's being childish about treatment side effects.  To be clear, DH is not quitting his job and is not getting an apartment near FIL.  FIL lives 40 minutes away...not that far away.  We're going to look into home health or hospice care help for him depending on what his true situation is.  He's a complicated man and we're not 100% sure of what's going on with him because of the dementia and his not having a primary care doctor.

DH's sister has always had a bad relationship with FIL so she isn't willing to help unless she gets the house when he's gone...see what I mean about $$$ in her eyes?  That really ticks me off.

He's only 60 but is on social security and medicare because of an injury 30 years ago.  Our options are limited to what "he will allow" and he's being uncooperative in that fashion.  If anyone has any ideas I'm all ears because any time I've had to help with this sort of thing before the patient allowed the caregiver to make the right calls without a fight.


----------



## elevan

The boys and DH are creating tonight's menu...but they insist that I do the cooking..

Looks like we're having meatloaf with baked potatoes and banana milkshakes for dinner


----------



## bonbean01

I had assumed that your FIL must be much older...only 60 and he's giving up on a treatable cancer?  Just how bad is his dementia...bad enough for a doctor to deem him unfit for making his own health decisions?  If so...a member of the family may step in and have him take the treatments to save his life.

However you go with this, always remember that care givers burn out quickly without time outs and support.  An assisted living place is what we opted for with my FIL, with dementia, but then he is 90 years old and for reasons way too numerous to mention, living with us was not an option, nor with any of his children.

Never rains, but it pours....eh?

And yes...the bad does end...situations don't always end, but how much we are willing to be pushed around is our decision and the attitude we take helps with our own peace of mind.

You have a heavy load right now and am sending prayers and good wishes your way...this too will pass


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> The boys and DH are creating tonight's menu...but they insist that I do the cooking..
> 
> Looks like we're having meatloaf with baked potatoes and banana milkshakes for dinner


That sounds like an ok dinner to me. It's just missing a vegetable that is colorful.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm sorry you are going through so much. I have to agree that it seems like lately the bad stuff just doesn't end. But it is easier to focus on the bad instead of seeing the good that is going on too. I hope things smooth out for you some time in the near future.


----------



## elevan

Ugh!  One of my DH's aunts called him to talk about his sister.  Apparently she is really PO'ed about how FIL did his will.  This makes me so mad.  FIL isn't dead yet!  She's more concerned about what her dad is leaving her than the fact that he's giving up on a treatable disease!  That makes me sick...absolutely sick.

Apparently FIL stopped treatment back in September and is just now telling us.  What a mess.  All I can do is be there for DH, everyone else will have to live with the regret that will come later.



			
				marlowmanor said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys and DH are creating tonight's menu...but they insist that I do the cooking..
> 
> Looks like we're having meatloaf with baked potatoes and banana milkshakes for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like an ok dinner to me. It's just missing a vegetable that is colorful.
Click to expand...

I added zucchini chips to that   It was a very yummy dinner.


----------



## autumnprairie

sounds like a yummy dinner


----------



## Roll farms

I absolutely hate how 'families' get when there is an inheritance involved.

I'm STILL an outcast over my mom's will and I DIDN'T WRITE IT.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Sorry to hear about this big mess with your father in law. I hope it gets sorted out soon and he returns back to treatment.


----------



## elevan

He quit treatment back in September and is just now telling us.  He decided that the side effects of treatment weren't worth it.

I would like to think that put into a similar situation that I would fight with everything in my being to win...but unless you've faced that issue head on you never really know what you'll actually do.

He's had too many lucid moments where he's stated that what he wants that DH and I would never force treatment onto him.  I just wish he were more willing to compromise because we just cannot drop our lives and move to his town as he wants.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## elevan

We're considering running a pig share this year...have I lost my mind?


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> We're considering running a pig share this year...have I lost my mind?


what is a pig share?
Still debating the lost of mind part.


----------



## Roll farms

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're considering running a pig share this year...have I lost my mind?
> 
> 
> 
> what is a pig share?
> Still debating the lost of mind part.
Click to expand...


----------



## elevan

A pig share is where folks would pay a deposit in the Spring to get some pork in the Fall.

They pay a deposit.  We go get some feeder pigs and raise them through till October.  Then the shareholder would pay the remaining price per pound plus processing to obtain their meat.

Deposits are non-refundable, so I wouldn't be out anything really.


----------



## autumnprairie

could you send some to Arkansas? 
made my mind up you are not crazy.


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> made my mind up you are not crazy.


  Thanks...

I think...


----------



## redtailgal

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> could you send some to Arkansas?
> made my mind up you are not crazy.


boy, she's got you fooled!


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could you send some to Arkansas?
> made my mind up you are not crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> boy, she's got you fooled!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lute

Mrs Emily, I'm new to the forum and it took me over a week to read your journal.

Thank you for posting it!

I'm planning on moving back east (I live in New Mexico) one day and am looking forward to my own little piece of paradise with chickens, pigs, miniature cows and ducks. After reading your posts I feel like I can do this, it's not that daunting. 

(PS, I hope B and K are doing okay!)


----------



## elevan

I put an ad here and on BYC looking for turkey poults and either Toulouse or Emden goslings.  I can order from Meyer Hatchery of course but I thought I'd try to find a member who had some first.  Wish me luck!  

More beautiful weather is forecast for this entire week (with some T-Storms)...I just cannot believe that it is mid March!  It makes me worry for what our summer will be like.  But the grass is finally growing!

B's afternoon home schooling is coming along well.  He moves on to some more "advanced" math today and he's really excited about it.  Yesterday I noticed that he was doing some review techniques on his own to check his work that are definitely more advanced than Kindergarten level.

This is a "spirit" week at the boys school to get the kids excited about helping their community.  The school is sponsoring "Pennies for Leukemia" and the boys each brought home a box to collect pennies (or other amounts) in.  Since the boys intimately understand what leukemia is from their Grandpa (my Dad) having battled it they are very excited to help the cause.  It makes me proud that they want to do this and are excited about it.  Anyway...Spirit Week involves different ways to dress crazy (or nice).  Yesterday was crazy sock day, today is rainbow day, tomorrow is class picture day (the boys both have a suit to wear thanks to Grandma), Thursday is pajama day (their favorite) and Friday is Highland day where they dress in school colors.

Things have finally evened out for DH at work and we're starting to see a proper home / work life balance.

Boingo is doing great!  We had to back up his curve though (didn't do it on Sunday) and we'll do it this Saturday.  Our fault entirely.
It amazes me how quickly this little guy has adapted to being blind.  We are gonna have to add some rails around the deck in spots to keep him from walking off inappropriate spots and the boys have to remember to push their chairs into the table so he doesn't run into them and I cannot rearrange furniture anymore  :/  But I love my Boingo so all that is minor to deal with.

Nothing going on today except B's schooling later.  Tomorrow I have a new egg customer coming to pick up 6 dozen brown chicken eggs.  Normally I pack them "as laid" meaning that there are almost always some white and green in each pack.  I always try to educate folks on the fact that the egg color has nothing to do with flavor or nutrition and that what the chicken eats affects all that...but some people still prefer brown.  

Pyscology (sp?) is such a funny thing, isn't it?  I have a friend from school that is studying it and we have some great conversations.  He's been a huge sounding board for me when it comes to B and K.

Found a guinea egg in the middle of the coop last night...almost stepped on it in fact.  Crazy birds!  And it looks like I don't have an extra male after all...it seems that I have 4 females and 3 males.  I was able to distinguish them on the roosts last night.  

Speaking of roosts I'm gonna have to add more...the guineas have taken over a whole section and won't let the chickens near them.  So I have chickens who normally roost sleeping on the floor.  Sigh.  We'll have to try to remedy that this weekend.



			
				redtailgal said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could you send some to Arkansas?
> made my mind up you are not crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> boy, she's got you fooled!
Click to expand...

Hey!  




			
				Lute said:
			
		

> Mrs Emily, I'm new to the forum and it took me over a week to read your journal.
> 
> Thank you for posting it!
> 
> I'm planning on moving back east (I live in New Mexico) one day and am looking forward to my own little piece of paradise with chickens, pigs, miniature cows and ducks. After reading your posts I feel like I can do this, it's not that daunting.
> 
> (PS, I hope B and K are doing okay!)


Welcome to BYH Lute!  I'm so honored that you took so much time to read my journal.

You CAN do this!  Nothing is that daunting when you take it a step at a time.  How do you eat an elephant?  Why, one bite at a time of course!  lol!

B and K are doing well, but like all things the days are up and down


----------



## bonbean01

Yup, life has ups and downs and sometimes the ride is wilder than a rollercoaster, but really happy that you're having an UP day E 

And welcome Lute...I also read this forum from page 1 up to present...loved it!


----------



## elevan

I'm a little miffed right now.  B's report card came and his Art teacher gave him Unsatisfactory because she states he has no understanding of art concept.

Tell me...in your honest opinion, does the boy who took this pic have no understanding of art concept?







B may not like to create art with crayons, markers and paint but he certainly is artistic in his own way!  What a crock!

Check out more of his pics here .  I still have to upload his most current pics and I think that I'll include some picture taking time in his afternoon school sessions.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> I'm a little miffed right now.  B's report card came and his Art teacher gave him Unsatisfactory because she states he has no understanding of art concept.
> 
> Tell me...in your honest opinion, does the boy who took this pic have no understanding of art concept?
> 
> http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos...09239316_317148539315_8774206_945898193_n.jpg
> 
> B may not like to create art with crayons, markers and paint but he certainly is artistic in his own way!  What a crock!
> 
> Check out more of his pics here .  I still have to upload his most current pics and I think that I'll include some picture taking time in his afternoon school sessions.


I can not believe that. I checked out some of his pictures and he definitaly understands art, heck he is better at taking pictures then most people I know! You have every right to be upset with that comment from his art teacher, I know I would be.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

WOW  That is a wonderful picture. Better than anything I have ever taken. Just let B know that here are a lot of adults on here who think he has a talent for taking pictures.


----------



## autumnprairie

tell B Iove his pictures


----------



## elevan

Thanks folks!

I'm really ticked off right now at the school.

Today's schoolwork says to "highlight the snap words and circle the hunk and chunks"...I know what snap words are but have no clue what hunk and chunks are.  B says he doesn't know so he can't do it.  I called the school and the secretary asked his teacher and she came back and said..."He should know it.  Tell him to circle them"



I'm gonna look into home schooling...see what all it entails.  It's obvious that B is better off being taught by me.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers




----------



## BarredRockMomma

PM me and I can give you info on homeschooling. I have checked a couple of my recoueces and can't find "hunks and chunks" try the web site for the cirruclium.


----------



## elevan

Thanks to 20kidsonhill for helping me out with hunk and chunks!  I'm still not 100% about them but you helped tremendously!


----------



## wannacow

"Hunks and Chunks"????  You've got to be kidding!  And the fact the teacher wouldn't answer your question?  I realize I live closer to town than you do, but I'd have been in there with a face to face in about 5 min.    For me to say that is really something as I am a teacher's kid.  That "teacher" needs an attitude adjustment, big and bad...

Also have to comment on the "unsatisfactory" in art.  This is what I would say to that...  HE'S IN KINDERGARTEN!!!!!!!  For Pete's sake...  I'd say you have trouble in that school.  I'd check into homeschooling too.  That is really sad and absolutely pathetic...  I'm sorry your school isn't a helpful resource to you and your family.


----------



## elevan

We are a country school district and the school is only 5 minutes from us.  It's just not worth my time today.  We will be having a conference with that school very soon and they will soon realize what I have to say.

We've decided that we'll homeschool.  I hate to make snap decisions but this is what's best for him.  I just gotta get myself together to figure it all out.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> We've decided that we'll homeschool.


 HOMESCHOOL!!! I'm a big supporter!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've decided that we'll homeschool.
> 
> 
> 
> HOMESCHOOL!!! I'm a big supporter!
Click to expand...

It's got so many benefits! You can help him improve and who doesn't like their mom as a teacher? 
If he's stuck you can help him and he's not "behind" in a class.  IT'S awesome! I've got friends who do it with they're 
kids. I think it's wonderful! I support you and YOU can do it!  



P.S. I've been praying for you and this... One night I thought.... Homeschooling would be nice for her family! 
I think God's got a plan!


----------



## elevan

I went to the library and picked up some books and have been doing research online and talking to other parents about it.  When I decide to do something I don't let grass grow under my feet about it    It doesn't seem as complicated as I thought it would be.


And here's some more artistic concepts for you...What do you see when you look at this pic?  B created the "art" for it.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Looks like a cute little smiley face to me. Blaine has a good eye. That art teacher doesn't know what she is talking about. Good luck with homeschooling!


----------



## redtailgal

I see a careful balance between symmetry and asymmetry.  I see balance of color on one side, and chaotic color on the other.  I see similarities and differences that very subtly contrast one another.


I see a flower growing in a pot.  I see a man standing with his arms outstretched.  

I see a budding young artist who is growing and developing and needs to be able to stretch out.

But I hear about a school that is trying to force a round peg into a square hole.  They are forcing him into a box that he doesnt fit in.........he'd suffocate (ok not literally but you know what I mean).

Honestly, at his young age, the quality of his photos doesnt matter (although they are excellent), what matters is the though process, the desire and the eye behind them.  I love his unique-ness!  

You go to that conference, and you tell them Emily.  Dont let them do this to him.  Shoot, I'm ready to go up there myself.  The whole thing just makes me so MAD.


I've homeschooled both my boys from kindergarten, and graduated my oldest last year.  I'll do anything I can to help you.......whether you homeschool or not.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

awesome picture! I agree with R.T.G.! Homeschooling helps kids stretch out and learn in their way. They need to learn it but, 
not ALL the same way! God created every one different. Especially when it comes to learning.  A homeschooling Mom friend of mine once wore a shirt with these words on it,"If they can't learn the way we teach; we should teach the way they learn"(or something along those lines) see? That's why I love homeschooling and totally support you! Go EM! Sorry if I've been a jabberer... (if that's even a word!  lol)


----------



## Queen Mum

I homeschooled my kids for part of their school life.  It was worth the effort.  They learned more in that few years than they had ever learned at regular school.  And the homeschool community is very supportive. There are lots of activities for homeschooled kids and some school districts make some of their classes available to homeschooled kids if you want to take advantage of them.  Also home schooling allows you to take advantage of "free days" at  museums, exhibits, zoos, science centers, theaters, etcetera  in the "big city".  Most of them have a free day (usually Tuesday) when admission is free to the public.  

Good luck.


----------



## bonbean01

Home schooling is a big job, but in my opinion, you have made the very best decision for the boys!  That school just is not a good fit for the boys and could do them damage.  Good for you and I'm behind you all the way


----------



## elevan

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Home schooling is a big job, but in my opinion, you have made the very best decision for the boys!  That school just is not a good fit for the boys and could do them damage.  Good for you and I'm behind you all the way


K will remain in public school...for now.  His needs are being fulfilled...probably since certain "issues" with his learning were recognized very early on.  K's teacher is a wonderful woman and a wonderful teacher.  She does have some concerns that K may fall behind next year and if that happens then he may be pulled to homeschooling as well.

But K is a "social butterfly" and he would wilt if he weren't surrounded by peers, so I have to consider that aspect for him.


----------



## autumnprairie

I also agree with RTG. B is a sweet boy who seems to be being pushed aside in school. I think being homeschooled is a wonderful idea. I wish you all the best and I am here if you need an ear.


----------



## elevan

Thanks everyone for your support.  And thanks to those who homeschool or know homeschoolers who have sent me ideas and support privately.  

I have pretty much spent this entire day reading and researching and I know that we're making the right decision for B.


----------



## redtailgal

Good for you for considering K's needs.  You know him best and not all kids will do better in a homeschool situation.  He may need to be part of a crowd in order to learn, some kids learn best from their peers.

A word of caution, though.  I've seen and tutored a few kids that have a sibling in public school or a sibling that is homeschooled.  You need to make VERY sure that they understand that this is because they learn differently, and not because one is less intelligent or "slower" (hate hate hate that word).  This quickly leads to resentment between the children.

One the other hand, having one child in public school and the other at home, opens a LOT of doors for both boys.  With some proper "politic-ing", B could particpate in the art classes, music classes, and library time with his brothers class.  He could also be invited on some field trips, as well.  This would help close the gap that may develope between the boys, and give them time to share some friends, as well.

In my 15 years of homeschooling, I have learned to politic like a pro.  I tutor, I allow my boys to tutor.  I have chaperoned, done library work, brought in animals........I brought in the Hawks several times, rehab snakes, and even helped a buddy of mine bring in a full grown lioness and two tiger cubs.  I made myself the "cool mom", all the kids loved me and the teachers found me helpful.(I'd even help grade papers). lol, once, there was even a class field trip to MY house.  If there was something tha could be done and I had time, I volunteered.  It sounds like a lot, but I spent roughly two hours a week at the public school.  Be patient, be postive and considerate, but you must also be resolute in your standing.  If you choose to homeschool, you will still be paying the taxes to the school system.........and your boys have just as much right to it as any other child.

If it doesnt work out, there are a lot of options when homeschooling a butterfly.  My youngest NEEDS alot of friend, my oldest......well, he could care less.  I made sure my boys were involved in the sport of their choice (baseball).  Once a month, we have an all day party and they invite their friend over.......16-20 of them usually.  The kids come up with a meal plan, I give them the shopping list and they decided who will buy what and bring it.  I cook it, they clean up.  They usually provide the dessert, but the rule is that it is homemade.......I love to watch them swap recipes!  They watch movies, play football and then after it's dark they have a bonfire and roast marshmellows.  

With the youngest son's need for social activities, I give him "homework" that is based on that.  When he was little, I had him interview people........a monthly treasure hunt of people.  I would ask for three people that like blue, someone who is scared of snakes, someone who has an opinion different than yours, etc.  He made LOTS of friends at the park and in the neighborhood.

There are alot of obstacles with homeschooling, but every one of them can be overcame, and each success is a lesson learned for you and your kids.


----------



## elevan

I told them both tonight that B would not be going to the regular school next year.  B was upset over certain "losses" as he saw them and I allayed his fears over each one...things like missing out on picture day (I can set up an appointment with a photographer for the same day)...the wedding of Q & U (well since I'm going then he is too and besides that's next week)...and so on.  K only asked "Why" and I told him it's because B is learning better from me than his teacher and that got the response of "Ok".

And I know you're just making a point...but B will NEVER attend Art with THAT Art teacher beyond this school year.


----------



## Lute

I was homeschooled! Since the last part of third grade.  Sadly, it was because my teachers were not the smartest people. My third grade teacher (which is why my mother started right away), said I would never graduate. What a meanie! 

But I wound up graduating 2 years before the rest of my friends.  When I did, I sent a fax to that meanie (she was still teaching in the same school) of my diploma and told her to bite me. If I ever meet her on the street... ooooo.... 

I was different from B though. I had an accident when I was 4 that created a learning disability with short term memory loss. I'm slow to learn a lot of things but as long as I do things regularly I'll always remember to do it, which is why I'm the one that takes care of the chickens in the mornings. 

He'll be better than me. I can tell. He and K are so smart. I'm jealous. (and I'm 25!)


----------



## redtailgal

It's such a shame to hear stories like that.

When I had my youngest tests for Dyslexia (I had noticed something was different with him).................he didnt only reverse the words.......he reversed the whole sentant.

.siht ekiL  

He was labeled profoundly dyslexic.  I was told that I should enroll him in the special ed class at the public school, where they would use intensive training to get him reading at the fourth grade level.  They said that he would never be able to read above the fourth grade level.  When I decided to homeschool him (I had been homeschooling his brother for 3 years at this point), I was told that I didnt have the special training needed to work with "slow children".  My son is not a slow learner.......he learns very quickly, when the material is presented to him in a way that he can process it.

He is a sophomore in High School now.  He is taking A mix math course with Geometry, Calculus and Trig.  He is reading Shakespeare (and understanding it).  He is also taking some home based business classes to prep him for college..........which he will start part time next year, making him able to graduate his first year of college at the same time he is graduating Highschool.

His last reading evaluation test when he was 13 years old.........he scored college level reading comprehension, and vocabulary.  The difference in my method and that of the school.......I never told him he couldnt exceed, I never gave him a crutch or excuse.  I let him work hard and believe in himself.


----------



## elevan

When I picked up B at school today he was disheveled and eating lunch in the office.  Why? Because his teacher finished lessons early and decided to send them to recess BEFORE lunch...I pick him up after lunch so that he doesn't go to recess - he isn't supposed to go to recess.  While at recess he got into a fight.  Another boy started shoving him and instead of telling the teacher he fought back.  (they both got into trouble)


----------



## redtailgal

Sigh.  

That poor kid.  He cant win for losing.

I got into trouble for fighting back alot, too.  Telling the teacher doesnt always work, and honestly, sounds like this woman has it in for him.  He may feel like fighting back is his only option.

I hope that you told him he has a fan in the crazy redtailgal!


----------



## elevan

I gave B an assignment to take some pics of the animals today.  So here they are:
























































In order for him to take those pics I had to move the pics that were on his camera off...from December    I'm a bad mama for that one.  But he had some really good shots on there that I thought I'd share as well:

DH





I look like an old lady in this pic but it's me  





K being silly






More pics can be seen on his FB page .


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> I gave B an assignment to take some pics of the animals today.  So here they are:
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...37129316_317148539315_8812972_766215481_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...7244316_317148539315_8812973_1097567556_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...37414316_317148539315_8812974_229153576_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...7479316_317148539315_8812975_1137937699_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...37729316_317148539315_8812976_655353964_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...37949316_317148539315_8812977_329976044_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...8124316_317148539315_8812978_2079783104_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...8239316_317148539315_8812979_1484007597_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...38479316_317148539315_8812980_646793124_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...8929316_317148539315_8812982_1207770347_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...39084316_317148539315_8812983_724614674_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...9444316_317148539315_8812985_1645589259_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...2169316_317148539315_8812999_1773890776_n.jpg
> 
> 
> In order for him to take those pics I had to move the pics that were on his camera off...from December    I'm a bad mama for that one.  But he had some really good shots on there that I thought I'd share as well:
> 
> DH
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...0664316_317148539315_8812947_1320929694_n.jpg
> 
> I look like an old lady in this pic but it's me
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...630739316_317148539315_8812948_80733335_n.jpg
> 
> K being silly
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...2689316_317148539315_8812963_1825038995_n.jpg
> 
> 
> More pics can be seen on his FB page .


His animal pictures are really good considering he is 5 (I think or is he 6?). He even has a headless goat in the 5th picture!  I can guarantee if I gave Logan a camera and let him take pictures they wouldn't be as good as these. B definately has an eye for photography.


----------



## elevan

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> His animal pictures are really good considering he is 5 (I think or is he 6?). He even has a headless goat in the 5th picture!  I can guarantee if I gave Logan a camera and let him take pictures they wouldn't be as good as these. B definately has an eye for photography.


He'll be 6 at the end of May.

Yeah the "headless" goat threw K when he was looking at them..."Mom!  Where's Ranger's head???!!"  "It's ok.  Your brother just caught him with his head turned"  


eta: His pics are taken with a really crappy camera.  One of those kids cameras that are indestructible. We'll have to see about getting him a "real" camera soon.


----------



## autumnprairie

nice pics now that is a fun Art class I think he deserves an A for it.
B has lots of FANS on here and I am one of them. K is great too


----------



## redtailgal

I think that he did a wonderful job!  

here is a challenge for him........I'd like to see him take a picture of something old....and it cant be a person.  BUT I want him to lay down on his belly and look UP to take the pic.

If it's ok with you, and he is interested, I'll give him challenges geared to helping him grow his eye.


----------



## bonbean01

RTG has a good idea there...I took a photo class once and had to lie on my back for taking photos in a bathroom...back in those days we had the sink with the drain showing and got a great shot of a drop of water just coming off it from condensation...bet B would go great with assignments from RTG...I may do them too...LOL.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I think that he did a wonderful job!
> 
> here is a challenge for him........I'd like to see him take a picture of something old....and it cant be a person.  BUT I want him to lay down on his belly and look UP to take the pic.
> 
> If it's ok with you, and he is interested, I'll give him challenges geared to helping him grow his eye.


That sounds like a wonderful idea.  Do you just want me to post them in my journal or start a thread in hobbies?


----------



## elevan

I have spent most of this evening in the Emergency Room of the local hospital.

My mom and I went for a walk down the road early this evening and when we got to one house a German Shepard came rushing out.  The owners didn't move but yelled at it twice.  It kept coming.  We stopped and faced the threat head on.  It kept coming.  A young dog...more playful anxiety than true aggression.  It jumped on my mom first and she put her forearms out to stop it and spun around and within seconds it was moving to jumping on me.  My right arm got pretty scraped / scratched up but then mom turned around and I saw the blood pouring off her face.  She was in shock and at the sight of blood the owners finally came to get the dog away from us.  Mom needed stitches and will probably look like the victim of domestic violence tomorrow but we're both ok.  Thank goodness it wasn't worse.  I'm not taking a walk without a club / stick in my hand ever again.


----------



## redtailgal

elevan said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that he did a wonderful job!
> 
> here is a challenge for him........I'd like to see him take a picture of something old....and it cant be a person.  BUT I want him to lay down on his belly and look UP to take the pic.
> 
> If it's ok with you, and he is interested, I'll give him challenges geared to helping him grow his eye.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a wonderful idea.  Do you just want me to post them in my journal or start a thread in hobbies?
Click to expand...

I'll start a thread in hobbies, so that others can follow along, too if they would like.  I'll call the thread "Photography~growing your eye challenges"


----------



## redtailgal

elevan said:
			
		

> I have spent most of this evening in the Emergency Room of the local hospital.
> 
> My mom and I went for a walk down the road early this evening and when we got to one house a German Shepard came rushing out.  The owners didn't move but yelled at it twice.  It kept coming.  We stopped and faced the threat head on.  It kept coming.  A young dog...more playful anxiety than true aggression.  It jumped on my mom first and she put her forearms out to stop it and spun around and within seconds it was moving to jumping on me.  My right arm got pretty scraped / scratched up but then mom turned around and I saw the blood pouring off her face.  She was in shock and at the sight of blood the owners finally came to get the dog away from us.  Mom needed stitches and will probably look like the victim of domestic violence tomorrow but we're both ok.  Thank goodness it wasn't worse.  I'm not taking a walk without a club / stick in my hand ever again.


People can be so irresponsible with their dogs. I am so glad that the two of you are ok.  I'd make double sure that the owners of that dog got the medical bills.


----------



## redtailgal

The challenge thread: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=220074#p220074


----------



## Lute

I'm glad to hear you guys are okay. Please don't be angry at the dog, but his owners for not teaching him to NOT jump on people he doesn't know. I'm sure he didn't mean it. 

On a side note, I suddenly have the urge to buy B a digital camera.


----------



## Roll farms

Glad you're ok other than cosmetic / emotional issues.  Had the dog been vaccinated?

I was bitten / attacked as a kid and the dog hadn't been...it had to be destroyed / sent to the state lab for testing so they'd know how to 'treat' me.


----------



## autumnprairie

Glad you guys are ok and it was minor with stitches. I hope you find out if the dog has his shots. Did you call animal control?


----------



## TTs Chicks

so glad you and Mom are okay.


----------



## elevan

Animal Control opens up at 10am this morning so I'll call them at that time.  I'll let them ask the question of whether or not the dog was vaccinated and how they decide to deal with the dog is beyond my control.  No, we're not mad at the dog.  But even playful bites from a large dog can be dangerous...especially when someone isn't expecting it.  The owners should have done more to stop their dog.  It was obvious that it has had no obedience training and all they wanted to do was yell stop to the dog and it didn't listen.  When that dog was on his hind legs it was as tall as my mom (5' 4") and so while she tried to protect her face she just couldn't.

It looks worse today but that is to be expected.  And her face is really sore.  She's upset about possible scarring...but the doctor said that even though the wounds were in a zig zag fashion they were clean cut and the skin didn't tear so scarring should be minimal...but still it's her face.

Believe me those owners will be getting the bills and taking responsibility for their failure to stop their dog.


----------



## jodief100

I am sorry.    Irresponsible owners make me so mad.   It is the dog that suffers.

I was attacked by a dog years ago and the ER took down the information and called Animal Conntrol.  They said they are legally required to report dog bites.  This was Oregon but it may be the same in Ohio.


----------



## elevan

The ER only asked if we knew who the dog belonged to and when we said yes they didn't pursue it further.  I just left a voicemail with our local dog warden.

Mom is still in bed...she usually gets up at 6am whether she works or not.  She's trying to tough out the pain but I made her take an ibuprofen at the very least.

She wants to notify the owner herself that she needed stitches and let the owner see her face later today before the dog warden contacts them.


----------



## elevan

On better news we've got another broody hen.  This time it's Dove, a Blue Laced Red Wyandotte.  She has taken over the favorite nest box and as far as I'm concerned she can have any egg that's in it or is put in it until she is done with it!

Dove is a mean one when you're stealing eggs normally.  Today when I opened the coop door I heard growling.  I mistook that it was Cinni and then tried to reach under Dove to take eggs.  I literally almost lost fingers.  Then I noticed her "posture"...all fanned out, feathers turned up and looking like she has no neck and of course the growling.  That box usually has 15 eggs in it on a given morning...so in 3 weeks I'll have more chicks.


----------



## daisychick

Sorry to hear about the dog attack.   It is a shame that people don't keep better control of their dogs.   It is sad that it really isn't the dog's fault.   Did you take pictures of all of your mom's injuries??  It might be a good idea just in case you need them later for proof.   Hope she heals up quick and doesn't have scars.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Yea for Dove  and more babies


----------



## elevan

I took a pic before stitches.  I need to take a pic of what she looks like today.

I hope that Dove makes a good mama hen cause I surely am not gonna try to take chicks away from her after nearly losing fingers over eggs!  

I really need to start laundry...*_sigh_*...ok...I'm going.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Sorry about the dog bite.  Glad you and your mom are okay. Overall, it is the owners fault for not getting the dog trained or at the very least keeping the dog tied. Happy to hear you have another broody.  I can't wait for my girls to go broody!


----------



## elevan

Ugh!!!!     

B was really good in class this morning at the school.  So good that he even won a learning game that they did.  The prize?  Candy!  So guess what B is doing right now?  He's laying on the floor throwing a tantrum over my phonics lesson.

And RTG's photography assignment would have been the next lesson...he might not be turning in his homework RTG...


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Ugh!!!!
> 
> B was really good in class this morning at the school.  So good that he even won a learning game that they did.  The prize?  Candy!  So guess what B is doing right now?  He's laying on the floor throwing a tantrum over my phonics lesson.
> 
> And RTG's photography assignment would have been the next lesson...he might not be turning in his homework RTG...


----------



## redtailgal

Well, that's such a shame!  I was really looking forward to his picture.  Please tell him so.  

There is alot an old gal like me can learn from a fresh new mind.........I'd really like for him to teach me a few things.

B............Hon!  Suck it up and do your phonics!  I need you!!!!!  PU_LEEZE?


----------



## elevan

Around 3:30 he finally sucked it up and finished his page.  AND he did his photography assignment.  You'll find his pic in the lesson thread


----------



## autumnprairie

I am glad he did it,


----------



## elevan

I just sold the most expensive turkey!  One of DH's customers prepaid for one and left the farm a HUGE tip!  Let's just say that this year's turkey venture is fully financed.  Ordering my poults tomorrow!


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> I just sold the most expensive turkey!  One of DH's customers prepaid for one and left the farm a HUGE tip!  Let's just say that this year's turkey venture is fully financed.  Ordering my poults tomorrow!


Congrats I am so Happy for you


----------



## TTs Chicks




----------



## Lute

That's a HUGE tip! Congrats!


----------



## elevan

The guy had just won a small lottery jackpot and so wanted to spread the wealth around.  I'll most likely donate a turkey to a needy family in order to pay it forward.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> The guy had just won a small lottery jackpot and so wanted to spread the wealth around.  I'll most likely donate a turkey to a needy family in order to pay it forward.


sounds like an awesome way to pay it forward


----------



## elevan

Turkeys will be here mid April!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

That is great! How many did you order? What breeds?


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> That is great! How many did you order? What breeds?


I ordered 15 Broad Breasted.

Then I'll search for a Bourbon Red tom to cover 2 BB hens that I'll keep...plan is to breed Bourbon BBs for next year


----------



## Queen Mum

YAY!  You deserved a big break like that!


----------



## autumnprairie

I am so glad you got your turkeys


----------



## elevan

Here's the plan for the next few months:

Turkeys arrive in mid April and will be brooded in the coop that will eventually be for geese.

While turkeys are brooding we will build a hoop coop to house the turkeys.

Once turkeys are moved to hoop coop we will get geese (mid to late May).

Geese will brood and permanently house in our old chicken coop.

We will be building new quail cages (a design that hit me earlier today and I'll try to remember to make a page for) and getting quail again in June.

Meanwhile I had a brilliant idea for a duck coop...we'll see if it works in reality as well as it does in my head...I'll share pics if it does.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## elevan

Oh, and I invited my neighbor to join us here at BYH.  I really hope me up on it!  Her kids raise steer and pigs for the fair and she has a horse.




			
				autumnprairie said:
			
		

>


Whatcha waiting on ....?


----------



## elevan

We're doing Boingo's curve today.

8am reading...

Blood glucose: 261
Urine glucose: 1%

So he'll be getting an extra unit of insulin when he eats in about 10 minutes, putting him at 13 units right now.


I feel really bad cause I had to poke him twice to get the blood reading.  But I listened to DH and that's the reason that I had to poke him twice.


----------



## RPC

Well it sounds like you have a lot of pens to build. Congrats on your large tip for turkey's and that is a great idea to pay it forward.


----------



## redtailgal

elevan said:
			
		

> We're doing Boingo's curve today.
> 
> 8am reading...
> 
> Blood glucose: 261
> Urine glucose: 1%
> 
> So he'll be getting an extra unit of insulin when he eats in about 10 minutes, putting him at 13 units right now.
> 
> 
> I feel really bad cause I had to poke him twice to get the blood reading.  But I listened to DH and that's the reason that I had to poke him twice.


After this weekend, I may NEVER listen to hubby again,  so I understand.  Completely.


----------



## elevan

elevan said:
			
		

> We're doing Boingo's curve today.
> 
> 8am reading...
> 
> Blood glucose: 261
> Urine glucose: 1%


12pm reading...

Blood glucose 273

4pm reading...

Blood glucose 244


----------



## elevan

I just realized that we are T - 4 days until Cinni's hatch!


----------



## redtailgal

elevan said:
			
		

> I just realized that we are T - 4 days until Cinni's hatch!


  I'm excited too!  and they arent even my eggs, lol.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Here's the plan for the next few months:
> 
> Turkeys arrive in mid April and will be brooded in the coop that will eventually be for geese.
> 
> While turkeys are brooding we will build a hoop coop to house the turkeys.
> 
> Once turkeys are moved to hoop coop we will get geese (mid to late May).
> 
> Geese will brood and permanently house in our old chicken coop.
> 
> We will be building new quail cages (a design that hit me earlier today and I'll try to remember to make a page for) and getting quail again in June.
> 
> Meanwhile I had a brilliant idea for a duck coop...we'll see if it works in reality as well as it does in my head...I'll share pics if it does.


I am waiting on pics and new animals


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the plan for the next few months:
> 
> Turkeys arrive in mid April and will be brooded in the coop that will eventually be for geese.
> 
> While turkeys are brooding we will build a hoop coop to house the turkeys.
> 
> Once turkeys are moved to hoop coop we will get geese (mid to late May).
> 
> Geese will brood and permanently house in our old chicken coop.
> 
> We will be building new quail cages (a design that hit me earlier today and I'll try to remember to make a page for) and getting quail again in June.
> 
> Meanwhile I had a brilliant idea for a duck coop...we'll see if it works in reality as well as it does in my head...I'll share pics if it does.
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting on pics and new animals
Click to expand...



Well...we should have new ducklings, chicks and guinea keets on March 28th...I definitely get pics of those.

Then the following week the eggs in my bator should hatch.  

I plan to add chicken eggs in there next.  I'm gonna put Cruella's eggs in there.  Cruella is a German Spitzhauben (Appenzeller) and she was covered by a Buff Brahma  rooster.  So it should be pretty interesting looking chicks.  I want my first few hatches to be as exciting as possible.


----------



## elevan

DH and I did some rearranging this evening and now 9 of our goats are in the big field.  The bucks are in our little field.  We let the girls out of the maternity pen so that they can go browse.  I'm going to keep a very close watch on them and the minute I see an udder bloom then they go back in.  We've just had to beautiful of weather to keep them locked up.

Daisy and the kids were moved to the big field as well.  So they got to meet some "new" goats in person.  It was so much fun to watch.  All the goats partied until a little after dark in the field before heading to the barn to go to bed.


----------



## elevan

I've felt miserable most of today and slept most of the day away.  Got up long enough to let the chickens out this morning...to eat...and to assist B with his pic assignment for RTG (though my assistance is only allowing him to use my camera and uploading his pics / typing his responses).  My head feels foggy (probably allergies), my stomach / side hurts (on going problems from last year) and I'm just exhausted (CFS).  So I think I'll do the POW and some light reading on here then crashing again.


----------



## Lute

Hmmm, my roommate felt the same way yesterday. He spent the day sleeping. Good thing it was Sunday, otherwise he would have missed classes!

I'm thinking it's the weather. We're over 2000 miles away, it has to be the weather. Or... something in the aether is trying to tell you something?


----------



## elevan

When I talked to the vet this morning about Boingo's weekend curve he decided to increase his insulin a unit...putting him at 14 units.  Hopefully that does it, cause the vet was sure at the beginning of all of this that he would top out at 8 units.  Obviously the little guy isn't making any insulin on his own.

T-2 days till broody hatch!  Can hardly wait to see what's under Cinni hatch out!

B is working hard on his afternoon assignments.  He'll break for a snack at 1:30 and then I think we'll go out and do some detail photography that RTG suggested from his "ugly" pic assignment.  He's so excited for these lessons.  I really wish we were closer so that he and RTG could put their heads and cameras together and really learn from each other.
He's starting a journal assignment today as well so that we can practice handwriting because he is typical boy there...really sloppy  
The crazy kid is laying on his floor right now doing his work.  I've done given up on him sitting at his desk in the chair...as long as he gets the work done.  We can't wait for next year when we can be a little more liberal in his lessons but right now we want to get the school to reverse their decision to hold him in Kindergarten again next year, so that we start homeschooling in First grade, not redoing Kindergarten.

Gonna have to go out and clean out my coop brooder later so it's ready for the ducks that Cinni is hatching since I'll be pulling them from her.  I'm still debating on whether or not to pull guinea keets if they hatch under her...  :/


----------



## Blaine

Hi, I'm Blaine (B).  Mom made me my own account to take RTG's picture class.  She said it's so RTG doesn't get confused cause Mom wants to take pics too.  Mom has to help me type though cause I haven't learned that yet.  See you in the picture class!


----------



## elevan

After a discussion with B, we decided that we'd open him an account here so that he'd have an account of his photo lessons with RTG.  He'll be hanging out in the Hobbies section, though he does have some opinions on the animal side of things...but that will come later.

This will also give me the opportunity to help him learn to type early on.

And this is the Honaker Farm journal and he's part of that farm    DH has an account here too but doesn't post anything.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Blaine said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm Blaine (B).  Mom made me my own account to take RTG's picture class.  She said it's so RTG doesn't get confused cause Mom wants to take pics too.  Mom has to help me type though cause I haven't learned that yet.  See you in the picture class!


 Nice to meet you!


----------



## Mamaboid

Hi Blaine, very nice to meet you.  We are very happy that you are here with us.  I have seen some of your pictures, and you do a very good job.  I love to take pictures and I know you will have a very good time and learn a lot from your work with RTG.


----------



## RPC

Hi Blaine, It is nice to meet you. Great job with your pictures!!!!


----------



## marlowmanor

Blaine I have to say I am amazed at how good your photography. I can't even get pictures that good! I need to fiddle with my camera more though. I may try to join the photography class soon.


----------



## autumnprairie

Hi Blaine, nice to meet you. I like to take pictures too! I have lots of animals too. What is your favorite animal?


----------



## elevan

Well it seems that Dove has finally gotten serious and we are definitely broody this time...setting on the eggs at bedtime and not getting off the nest when I put the food down.

In addition this is the 4th or 5th day in a row that I've had to pull Skeeter out of a nest box in the barn at bedtime sitting on eggs.  She won't transfer the setting to the coop nest boxes though and she just cannot set in the barn.  Maybe she'll get serious soon too.  If you remember, Skeeter is the girl that when she was very young I accidentally stepped on and very nearly culled.  She healed up nicely and only occasionally has a limp.  She's such a sweet girl.


----------



## Queen Mum

Blaine said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm Blaine (B).  Mom made me my own account to take RTG's picture class.  She said it's so RTG doesn't get confused cause Mom wants to take pics too.  Mom has to help me type though cause I haven't learned that yet.  See you in the picture class!


Blaine,  I saw some of your pictures on Facebook.  They are really very good.  I will be excited to see a lot more of your pictures.  In the meantime, have her show you how to post up cool smilies and stuff like that on your account.  Don't take no for an answer.


----------



## redtailgal

I just cant wait for your eggs to hatch!  lol.  I miss my birds and am living vicariously through your brooder at the moment.  I hope you'll forgive me, lol.  

Blaine.......it's wonderful to see you here!  I am definitely enjoying your pictures, and I hope that you are learning as much from me as I am learning from you.  You didnt know that you were my teacher too, did you?    I think that you are a very smart young man and an excellent photographer, too.  Just remember me when you are rich and famous!


----------



## Lute

Hi Blaine!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Hey there Blaine! Happy to see your mom made you an account! I have been looking at your pictures on RTG's photography threads and you are doing great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## elevan

Would you look at all this up and down stuff!  Seriously Mother Nature needs to quit playing around...I go from shorts and tees to having to wear my coveralls again in the mornings to not knowing what it's gonna really be like in the afternoons.  Come on already!


----------



## redtailgal

lol, thats very similar to our forecast (only ours is 10 degrees higher)


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> lol, thats very similar to our forecast (*only ours is 10 degrees higher*)


----------



## redtailgal

lol, sorry.    If it makes you feel any better, I'd trade with you.  Our highs are in the low 80s right now, a little too warm for my hormones.


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> lol, sorry.    If it makes you feel any better, I'd trade with you.  Our highs are in the low 80s right now, a little too warm for my hormones.


my weather is about the same as yours but a or two early


----------



## elevan

Tomorrow is hatch day for those eggs under Cinni.  Here's hoping that this cold snap doesn't delay the hatch    I'll post pics of whatever hatches  

Parent Teacher conference for K went well today but I am concerned that K isn't ready for First grade.  But K has a learning disability and several other things going against him.

Not much else to report.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Tomorrow is hatch day for those eggs under Cinni.  Here's hoping that this cold snap doesn't delay the hatch    I'll post pics of whatever hatches


----------



## Lute




----------



## elevan

I am sitting here eating an egg sandwich prior to going to the coop to check to see if any eggs have hatched.  I'll let you know soon


----------



## elevan

Sad news for one egg...it was hatched out but not alive when I got to the coop.  It was a chick...black with a yellow belly and a "top hat", making it my Appenzeller / Brahma cross.  

Still waiting on the rest.  She starting setting in the late afternoon to evening, so we've got plenty of time yet.


----------



## elevan

There have been no more hatches from Cinni's nest.  So we're still waiting and 


Dove has abandoned her nest...so I give up on her.  I'll just risk fingers to remove eggs from her from now on.  She kept nest flip flopping anyway.

Skeeter is still determined to set a nest in the barn.  But she cannot set that nest, it's not a predator proof location.  And she won't transfer to the coop boxes.  Gah!


----------



## redtailgal

Em,  I used to transfer nest for my birds by switching them at night.  Wait until its good and dark and everything has gone to roost.

Pick her up, put her in the new nest and take a piece of cardboard to block her in for the night, offer her some food and water in the morning, then block her in until around lunch time.  It USUALLY worked for me.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Em,  I used to transfer nest for my birds by switching them at night.  Wait until its good and dark and everything has gone to roost.
> 
> Pick her up, put her in the new nest and take a piece of cardboard to block her in for the night, offer her some food and water in the morning, then block her in until around lunch time.  It USUALLY worked for me.


Thanks, I'll give that a shot tonight with Skeeter.

Do you think that it might work with Dove too.  She wants to set in the coop but she keeps switching boxes.  I thought about pulling her and the box and putting them both into my built in brooder and just feeding and watering her in there....  :/


----------



## wannacow

I put my broodies in the brooder box.  I tried leaving them in the next boxes last year and had a terrible hatch.  They too kept changing nests, meanwhile others kept laying in the setting nest...    I won't let them do that again.  Back to the brooder boxes.


----------



## elevan

The wonderful thing about my nest boxes is that they are 2 old lingerie dressers with alternate drawers removed, so all I have to do is pull the entire drawer out with the eggs and hen and move it.  Makes for easy cleaning too.  So, I'll pull Dove's box out tonight (whichever one she decides to set on) and put her in the brooder.


----------



## elevan

Another egg has hatched.  Live chick.  Pic coming soon!


----------



## BarredRockMomma




----------



## elevan

Here's the little chick and her mama!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

(I will not bring home chicks)


----------



## autumnprairie

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> (I will not bring home chicks)


 

 

yes you will and RTG too!!!!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Congratulations! Any more pips?


----------



## redtailgal

YAy!!!!!!


----------



## elevan

I'll have another chick pic for you shortly  


Oh...and I have more broody hens including the one that is currently hatching I have...not one...not two...not three but FOUR BROODY HENS right now!  

Mid April I'll have 3 broody's due to hatch AND my turkey poults will be arriving!


----------



## elevan




----------



## Queen Mum

What is a brooder box?


----------



## elevan

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> What is a brooder box?


It's where you brood chicks without using a broody hen.  Stick chicks in...add a heat lamp...some food...a little water...some bedding and voila - brooder box.  Some people use totes, some build fancy "mini coops".  I have 2 enclosed sections of my coop that are for brooding.


----------



## Queen Mum

Oh, like the plastic box I put my chicks in with a light when they were little.  I thought it was like a Hen prison for hens that wouldn't sit on the nest and keep the eggs warm.  So I have another chicken question...

What kind of chickens are those that have a blackish blue neck and bright red feathers on the lower part of their bodies?  They are awful pretty.


----------



## elevan

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> What kind of chickens are those that have a blackish blue neck and bright red feathers on the lower part of their bodies?  They are awful pretty.


Are you talking about my birds...or is this a general question?  Cause I'm kind of confused...


----------



## redtailgal

I kept a broodER box.......to raise young chickens in.

I also had a broodY box....to place broody hens in, if they needed some added "amenities" while brooding.  Some wouldn't come off the nest to eat or drink, so they had a small cage with food and water placed very close to them.  I often put put time brooders in there, to help them stay focused when part of the eggs had hatched and part had not.


----------



## Queen Mum

elevan said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of chickens are those that have a blackish blue neck and bright red feathers on the lower part of their bodies?  They are awful pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about my birds...or is this a general question?  Cause I'm kind of confused...
Click to expand...

Oh, sorry, I got off the topic didn't I?  I was thinking you were the one that had those chickens.  I kind of tangentially leapt to that thought when I saw your dark colored hen in the background there.  Maybe I saw them on a someone else's journal.


----------



## Lute

Baby chicks!



I can't wait until my ducks start laying eggs!


----------



## jodief100

Yea babies!   I have a broody hen with a clutch right now.  She has only been on them a few days.  My brooder boxes are two wooden crates, about 5' x 5' and 7' x 4', both 4' high.  They say "Siemens"  on the side and I got them out of the trash at work.  I can brood 200 chicks up to 4 weeks in them.


----------



## elevan

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of chickens are those that have a blackish blue neck and bright red feathers on the lower part of their bodies?  They are awful pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about my birds...or is this a general question?  Cause I'm kind of confused...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, sorry, I got off the topic didn't I?  I was thinking you were the one that had those chickens.  I kind of tangentially leapt to that thought when I saw your dark colored hen in the background there.  Maybe I saw them on a someone else's journal.
Click to expand...

The hen in the background is a Barnevelder:






This is another of our broody girls, a Blue Laced Red Wyandotte:





Beyond that I have another Barnevelder that is now broody and a Frizzle that is broody.


----------



## Mamaboid

I wish one of my girls would go broody, I want to put a bunch of green eggs under one.


----------



## redtailgal

Such pretty girls!


----------



## elevan

Cinni decided 2 chicks plus one egg was enough!!!  She abandoned the nest taking one egg with her and her 2 chicks.  The other eggs were cold...I started pulling them and got almost to the house when one of them started "talking"!!!  So I've put them into my bator and am  that it'll be ok.  Did I do the right thing????????


----------



## redtailgal

Yes, if they are talking keep them warm.  Make sure your humidity is high enough.


----------



## daisychick

Yes you did the right thing.   Keep it warm and hopefully it should hatch.  Did you check the other eggs for signs of life?   You can quickly candle them and if you see movement they are still ok.   Or sometimes I lightly tap on the eggs and the chick inside will cheap back at me.  Hope they make it!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

You did a great thing! Keep them in the incubator for a couple more days even if they don't hatch, before throwing them away. Sometimes there are late hatchers. Keep your humidity in the 60%-75% range if you can. Add wet sponges, wet paper towels etc. to help raise humidity. 

I was also wondering how a hen picks up an egg? Just curious, not trying to be mean.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## BrownSheep

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> I was also wondering how a hen picks up an egg? Just curious, not trying to be mean.


I was wondering the same thing  .


----------



## elevan

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also wondering how a hen picks up an egg? Just curious, not trying to be mean.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing  .
Click to expand...

Since I've seen her do this before, I know the answer...she uses her beak to tuck the egg into her "armpit" and that's how she picks them up to move them long distance.


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> You did a great thing! Keep them in the incubator for a couple more days even if they don't hatch, before throwing them away. Sometimes there are late hatchers. Keep your humidity in the 60%-75% range if you can. Add wet sponges, wet paper towels etc. to help raise humidity.


I've got them in with the eggs that I've got in there incubating that won't hatch until next week.  Will increasing the humidity that much have an ill effect on those eggs?


----------



## Roll farms

It shouldn't ruin the hatch, I've staggered hatches w/ set eggs before.  Not sayin' it's GOOD for it....but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did a great thing! Keep them in the incubator for a couple more days even if they don't hatch, before throwing them away. Sometimes there are late hatchers. Keep your humidity in the 60%-75% range if you can. Add wet sponges, wet paper towels etc. to help raise humidity.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got them in with the eggs that I've got in there incubating that won't hatch until next week.  Will increasing the humidity that much have an ill effect on those eggs?
Click to expand...

I forgot about those eggs.  I would think that keeping the humidity at a good range for both clutches would be fine. Meaning don't go too humidity happy, but don't make the humidity too low either. About 50% humidity should be fine for both, in my opinion. What is your humidity now? 
High humidity can hurt your other eggs by filling the air sac with water instad of air, causing the chicks to drown. But keeping your humidity too low for your new eggs can cause them to shrink wrap and die. 
Just my two cents worth. Good luck.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> BrownSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also wondering how a hen picks up an egg? Just curious, not trying to be mean.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since I've seen her do this before, I know the answer...she uses her beak to tuck the egg into her "armpit" and that's how she picks them up to move them long distance.
Click to expand...

That is amazing, I wonder if she somehow sensed that that one egg is going to hatch so she moved it with her? Pretty neat.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## Queen Mum

Wow, those chicks talk to you from inside the shell?   That is simply amazing!


----------



## elevan

Yep...'pip pip pip pip'  So cute!  And I never would have known had that one started chatting at me!

My humidity right now is around 53% and she's still talking.  I hope that by morning she is out.  

The one that Cinni took with her was a mess...she abandoned it again and since there was no pipping and I couldn't candle it (too dark) I cracked it open to a soupy black mess    (It was a known duck egg)

It's been a crazy day around here today.  First off B had an appointment with the counselor.  She thinks he's a normal kid and that the school seems to be trying to push an ADHD diagnosis off where it doesn't belong....yeah, no kidding.

Then it was home to get him started on his lessons.

An egg customer showed up and picked up 3 1/2 dozen small eggs, 2 dozen large eggs and a frozen guinea.

Then DH got home with a hurt shoulder and was whining for dinner.  I didn't feel like cooking so I made a trip to town to pick up some Mexican takeout.  

After dark I decided to move my broodys to confinement.  Most didn't care but Frizz freaked out...let's hope she's still on the nest in the morning.  Skeeter was in the barn again...took her to the coop where she freaked out bouncing off all the windows and door trying to get back to her nest.  She would not transfer her nest to the coop.  If I didn't have a bunch of stuff going on tomorrow I would wait until everyone is out of the coop and then lock her in it for the day so she can imprint a nest there.

Tomorrow is the "wedding of the century".  The letters Q and U are getting married.  Joined together forever.    The boy's school is having a full out wedding ceremony for the letters Q and U.  All five Kindergarten classes will be participating and all of their families are invited...so I will be in attendance with B at my side since it's in the afternoon.


----------



## redtailgal

For the record and what it's worth (not much, lol) I think that B is a perfectly normal kid, and the school is full of ignorant jerks.

Q and U are gettin' hitched huh?  Um, OK.  

And I love the sound of a peeping egg!  I'd keep the humidity at where you have it, but I'd move the eggs closer to hatch closer to the source of humidity.  Something I have done in the past, was take my ready to hatch eggs and put them in a tupperware container, wish a wet sponge, and put that in the bater with the other eggs.

oh, and you forgot to bring me my enchiladas........I'll forgive you this time.


----------



## elevan

At 3:00 this morning the house was awakened to VERY LOUD PEEPING.  Rushing to the bator we found a little yellow chick screaming it's head off    (Pics soon)

My plan is to wait until after dark tonight and then slip it under Cinni...will this work?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Congratulations on more chicks!


----------



## redtailgal

Slipping a chick is hard to do with some hens.  If Cinni is an experienced mom, maybe.  Just be sure to check first thing in the AM and see how it goes.

I had hens not bat an eye when I popped two or three under them, and others that would kill them.


Cant wait for the pics!!!!! No ducks yet??


----------



## elevan

No ducks yet.  That was the majority of the eggs that were under Cinni.  How many extra days should I wait for them in the bator.  The duck eggs were under her for 28 days and now almost 1 day in the bator.

In other news:

I showed my teeth and claws at the school earlier.  Let's just say that there was a serious communication issue and since it was in black and white on my part that the fault laid with them and I let them know it in no uncertain terms.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

YEAH - Glad you didn't need bail money!


----------



## elevan

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> YEAH - Glad you didn't need bail money!


I may yet.  I just got a scathing email from the teacher demanding that I set up an appointment.  I responded in kind.  And we will be meeting...at which time they will be having the stack of work that he has been doing at home slapped in front of them.  They'll also be getting examples of his photography and a review from an award winning photographer to counter his art teacher's note on his report card that he has no artistic concept.

I am so mad right now.    You all don't know the half of it.

She sent home a math book for him to do...2 pages.  I'm going to have him do the entire book this weekend as he's more than capable of doing it.  And any other workbook that she sends home I'm going to have him do the entire thing instead of the 2 pages that she always wants done.   He does a ton of work when he's home with me and always finishes early and I always give him more.  He always asks for harder stuff to do.  Today he gets a break because we're attending the Q&U wedding.  Yesterday B finished all of his assignments early and we made a Garden Hand Scrub together.

I don't even want to go to this Q&U wedding thing because I don't want to deal with the school anymore today.


----------



## elevan

Ready for the Q&U wedding:








Handsome little bugger:


----------



## wannacow

Too cute!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

I've had parent teacher conferences like that. Ironically, raising a child with Downs, I never thought I was going to have to push the teachers to challenge her more. The advantage I had was I could take case manager from the MR/DD board just to sit there. She never said a word. But with her there, they didn't challange me like they do when there are no witnesses. 

Do you have someone you can take with you? Anyone, family, neighbor, friend. The teachers don't like witnesses. Principals don't like when you go to the superintendant either. 

Keep up the good fight. If you need bail, or a witness, PM me. I'll drive that far!


----------



## redtailgal

Squirrelgirl makes a good point.  Take a friend with you if you can.  If it wasnt so far away, I'd go.


Yup.  That is a handsome fellow.  And mom cleans up pretty good herself!


----------



## Roll farms

You two look Mahvelous!


----------



## elevan

Thanks for the compliments  


B's counselor is sending a child advocate in to check on him at the school.  I may just find out if it's possible for her to sit in on our next meeting.

I wish this were last year.  The superintendent through last year was my former 8th grade teacher.  He was great.  I don't know the guy who took over but I suppose that if I have to I'll go to him.

It's really kind of a moot point since we're planning to homeschool him next year and he's only got about 2 months left this year.  But we'll still be sending K to the school and he has his own set of issues so I suppose we need to bring them in line.


----------



## elevan

Oh!  I almost forgot...here's chick chick:







I put her under Cinni tonight.  Cinni pulled her in and helped to tuck her under so I'm optimistic that it'll work out.  I'll go out at the crack of dawn to observe.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

They need to know that you are a force to be reckoned with. I firmly believe in going over heads until I get someone's attention. I've kept the State Board of Education on speed dial for 10 years. Now, I come from a large family of educators. I think most teachers are under paid and under appreciated. But it only takes ONE bad teacher to set a child on the wrong path - FOR LIFE. 

I admire your fortitude. Keep it up. Motherhood is not a popularity contest - it's war! 

RTG - we need to keep her fired up til Monday!


----------



## elevan

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> Twe need to keep her fired up til Monday!




Trust me, I'm fired up on a daily basis over this stuff!



> Motherhood is not a popularity contest - it's war!


Heck yeah!


----------



## elevan

Cinni accepted the little yellow chick!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Yeah for good mommies!!

I wish one of mine would go broody.


----------



## elevan

I wish mine would stop     I'm at 5 broodies.  I had to add some temporary nest boxes for the other girls!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> I wish mine would stop     I'm at 5 broodies.  I had to add some temporary nest boxes for the other girls!


I know ! I've got this one hen who's a s stubborn as a ... Hen. She'll sit on nothing!


----------



## redtailgal

Small farm girl, what type of hens do you have? And do you have a roo?

Sometimes you can manipulate a hen to going broody, but you'll need to have a roo.  Silkies, Orps, Jersey Giants.....they all went broody pretty easy for me.  But Rocks, RIR, and Sexlinks just would not do it.

If you are wanting them to go broody, try giving them some chopped bell peppers, and try providing one nest box separate from the others, a little higher up and in a darker place.  To this nest box add a couple plastic eggs (colorful plastic easter eggs are ok,  but if you can find some wooden "dummy eggs" that would be best).  Once you see a hen in the box, place a curtain over it for 24 hours, being sure to offer food and water 3x a day for 24 hours, then take the curtain off.  Leave her alone for a day........if she stays on the nest, put your hand near her.  If she hackles up or pecks at you, back off and dont bother her.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Thanks! I don't have a roo and I don't want anyone to be broody. It's this one hen though. Marshmellow. She will sit and guard anything. AND not eat or drink. 
(Rarely) 
She'll stay on the nest all day and night. She's A (miniature?) RIR. Ohhh... If I had the room I'd have more broodies then... A hatchery!


----------



## Mamaboid

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Thanks! I don't have a roo and I don't want anyone to be broody. It's this one hen though. Marshmellow. She will sit and guard anything. AND not eat or drink.
> (Rarely)
> She'll stay on the nest all day and night. She's A (miniature?) RIR. Ohhh... If I had the room I'd have more broodies then... A hatchery!


Send Marshmellow to me, I need broodies, bad.  I would like to sit about 5 or 6 hens with 6-8 eggs a pc.  Can't get one to go broody to save my butt.


----------



## Roll farms

Em, the best way I ever found to 'break up' a broody was to steal their stash of eggs and put them on wire (in a cage) pretty early into the 'brooding' phase.  Apparently it's not as comfy to sit on wire as it is on a cushy nest.

We used to have 140 hens, and lots of 'broody' breeds, I'd go broke (sold eggs / chicks) waiting for them to go un-broody, so learned the wire trick.

Just in case you get more broodys and need to stop the insanity.


----------



## elevan

Thanks Roll. I could have a couple more go broody and be ok...but more than a couple and I'll have to try your trick


----------



## elevan

Oh...we're getting rabbits.  Silly froo froo rabbits.  

More details when I get the details...


----------



## autumnprairie

wow I have missed alot. Good Luck on your meeting I hope you get her good we all got  your back Em. Yay for new chick it's cute. yay for rabbits


----------



## elevan

Crazy, busy day.

We dewormed the calf, the horses and the goats that needed it.

We worked on cleaning and converting our old chicken coop into a brooding area for the turkeys that are coming (then it will be switched to a goose coop).

We added roosts to the chicken coop cause the guineas have decided to take over an entire section of the coop and the chickens are not allowed to roost anywhere near them    I plan to build a hoop coop for the guineas this fall and come winter they will be confined to it for 6 weeks so that they imprint there.

My last Barnevelder went broody last night...since she was still setting tonight I pulled the eggs she was setting on and replaced them with duck eggs.

I'm slowly starting a supply of guinea eggs and kind of hoping for 1 more broody to stick them under


----------



## elevan

Today is one of those days that I don't even want to move.  The unfortunate thing about CFS is that if you have a high energy day (like yesterday) and you over do it then the next few days you're gonna pay with over the top exhaustion.  I just wanna go back to bed and sleep this week away...that's how tired I am right now.

I still haven't made it out to the chicken coop.  They're fine but they'll be pretty mad at me when I get out there shortly.

Boingo doesn't care when I have a lazy day as he gets to laze with me.  He hated that we were in the field all day yesterday and was getting into all kinds of trouble trying to follow our voices while he was in the back yard that we finally brought him in with us and put him in the empty pen that surrounds the old coop that we were working on.  But of course he had to roll all around...and that meant a bath when we went in the house.  If you've never bathed a Basenji...imagine trying to bathe a wild barn cat.    Basenjis are a breed of dog that hates water with a passion...there are some exceptions but Boingo is not one of them.  He won't go outside in the rain.  If the grass is wet we have to force him off the deck or he'll just go potty on the deck.  And bathing this 27# dog is a workout and a half.  But he's clean now and happily cuddling with me as I chat with y'all.


----------



## redtailgal

oohh, my vixen is the same way about rain!  She's learned, however, that she must hang her hind end off the edge of the porch to do her business.  It's really funny to watch.......I always think "BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP" as she backs up and takes aim, lol.

Sorry your feeling bad.  Have yourself a "chill day", everyone deserves a chill day every now and again. LOL, I just took a chill weekend.


----------



## elevan

I'd never make Boingo try to balance like that now that he's blind...but if he could see I might just have been tempted to try it.  It is funny when he goes off the deck and is making his way back trying to find the steps...he kind of high steps (like a horse) as he's reaching his front legs out in front of him to find the steps.  It amazes me how much he does purely from memory, sound and smell.  I wish that he hadn't gone blind but it gives me peace knowing that he's no missing out on anything because of it since he doesn't let it get in his way one bit.

Can't take a "chill day" when you're teaching a Kindergartner in the afternoon    I just took a handful of Vitamin B so I should be good for a few hours  

Chickens gave me heck this morning for being a couple hours late letting them out...but I expected that didn't I?  

Gonna take B out shortly today to do his photography assignment.  A fact that I should have kept secret from him since he is trying to rush his work...which just results in me making him redo it since it's so sloppy.  Yeah, I'm a mean mama that way  

I've given up on making the school push B forward to First grade.  Either way I would have homeschooled him but I'm just gonna homeschool him for Kindergarten next year.  We're also discussing just pulling him this year entirely.  Compulsory attendance doesn't start until age 6 in Ohio, so there would be no truancy concerns since this school year ends a couple of days before his 6th birthday.

He's being bullied by a couple of kids at school because of his situation and the school is failing to do anything about it.  One of the kids calls B an --- (another name for donkey) on a daily basis.  His teacher turns a blind eye and the principal basically defends the teacher.  So now a child who used to love to go to school doesn't want to go in the morning and is happy to come home and do his work in the afternoon.  I think his attitude at home says it all.

K was bullied by another student on the bus because of his love of pink.  His teacher took care of that right away.  What a world of difference we see in these two Kindergarten teachers.


----------



## redtailgal

Please let B know that I simply cannot accept photography assignments until his regular schoolwork is complete and done neatly.  A good photographer MUST learn reading and writing and math and they absolutely MUST be able to do their work neatly.  There is nothing worse that a photographer who turns in messy work!

That said, I really hope that B gets his work done today, I cant wait to see his next picture!

Boingo sounds like a smart lil guy, lol.  It's amazing how something that could be catastrophic to a human is accepted and overcame so quickly in animals.  We could take a lesson, I think.

Shame on that teacher for allowing the bullying!  It's wrong to your boys, but equally wrong to the children who are bullying.  She has a dual responsibility......to protect those being bullied, and to teach the bullys how to act appropriately.  She is failing on both parts. * Shame* on her.


----------



## elevan

We just finished the photo assignment and will get it into the thread soon.


You know those little phrases that have been with us for all our lives that were started generations ago and we say them...they really make no sense but since we understand the context that they are said in we keep saying them?  I learned the true meaning of one this afternoon...it definitely applies in practical language and I was not a bit happy to learn the lesson.

Read my story and laugh...I know you're gonna  

How many times have you referred to something / someone who is scared as a chicken "poop" (of course we generally use another term for poop)?  Well here is where that came from...

B and I headed for the field to take our pictures.  He got the shots he wanted and then I took over.  After getting my shots, I decided to fulfill a promise that I made last week to another site to get a picture of my Lakenvelder and Hamburg hens.  Got the Lakenvelder with little difficulty.

But the Hamburg...she wouldn't hold still for nothing! So I decided to grab her and rest her in my hand for the pic...something that I've done with many of my hens before.  I've picked up Susie (Hamburg hen) many times without incident.  But this time she freaked out...and...she blew poop ALL over me.  I gagged, dropped her and she headed for the "hills".  And so that folks is what happens when a chicken is a chicken _poop_.


----------



## redtailgal

Country girl's perfume.


----------



## elevan

Pic Overload!












































(B took the pics below)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I love the animals. Look at that handsome rooster and that fuzzy lama! 
_*I'm super super super jealous!*_ 
And look at that cute little boy with that awesome little precious smile!
He looks so full of joy! I'm so glad your home schooling! 
It's so awesome that your doing this for him! I am sure he'll be benefit from this! 

 Your a great mom!


----------



## elevan

It was kind of funny earlier Frizz (first pic) and Hershey (second pic) got off their nests at the same time to get some food.  Hershey got done first and mistakenly got onto Frizz's nest.  Frizz caught sight of Hershey on HER NEST and went ballistic.  She started squawking and stomping her feet, then she grabbed Hershey by the neck feathers and dragged her off that nest and into the middle of the coop and then stomped around her.  Finally she went and got onto her nest.  Poor Hershey didn't know what hit her.  I had to pick her up and put her back on her nest.  I wish I'd had a video camera to capture that as it was hilarious!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

:bun  what a broody hen will do.


----------



## redtailgal

Nice job on the pics......I really like the pic of Frizz.

It needs a caption......."Bad day at the hair salon?"  "YOUR kids make you pull your hair out"  "hair Club for Chickens............I'm not just a member!"

Nice job!  And goodness, what a handsome smiling young  man!


----------



## Roll farms

Nice pics!

I <3 llamas.


----------



## elevan

Rainy day today  

B is frustrating me today.  It's like he's misplaced his brain...the kid is normally a math whiz and today he can't add 3+0    It's got to be the rain.

I picked him up today and we headed for the library first since we had books that were due today.  Problem was the library wasn't open yet...it was 11:15a and they didn't open until 1p. So we headed to grab a bite to eat.  B suggested that we try the Cornerstone Cafe cause he hasn't eaten there yet (I have).  I'm proud of his choice of food...grilled cheese with tomato added and Italian Wedding soup.  Then we headed for the library where he got to pick up a couple of reading books and I got some materials on homeschooling, gardening and a learning money kit for him.  Our little library has a great selection that will help keep the cost of homeschooling to a bare minimum since we'll be able to borrow so many materials...they have these huge $100 kits for teaching various subjects and you can check them out for 2 weeks!

Now we're back home and he's doing workbooks but I keep having to make him redo work because his brain is just not in it today.

Principal scheduled our meeting for the 13th.  Wish me luck or be prepared with bail money...whichever you think I might need the most (luck or bail).


----------



## 77Herford

I really like that Rooster.  Those tail feathers really make him POP.


----------



## elevan

Well tomorrow is the day the eggs in the bator are due...


----------



## TTs Chicks

Schools can be so frustrating!   luck for the meeting, but I'll be on standby with a donation for bail money


----------



## elevan

Another rainy day...bah! Guess April is gonna live up to it's reputation since March didn't.  Woke up this morning to pouring rain.  Thankfully it let up just before the boys had to get onto the bus.

Rainy days make me just want to stay in bed and sleep...how about you?

No news on the eggs in the bator...


----------



## wannacow

Send some our way, please...  We are soooooo dry.


----------



## elevan

If y'all haven't seen this contest  then you need to check it out!

Rain cleared up and the day looks to be finishing out nicely.

B decided to be a bit of a pain and is currently serving some "wall time" (time out with nose to the wall).  So afternoon schoolwork still is not done and K should be home any minute.

DH informed me that we've already got another order for turkey for this Fall.  A firehouse in the city he works is ordering a turkey.  2 sold and they're not even here yet!

I've got a hen with an infected toe.  I've been trying to treat her topically and right now she has a "club" for a toe.  Poor girl is so sweet but she sounds like an elephant as she thumps around.  I think I'm probably gonna cage her and give her antibiotics in her water.

Decided to sell the 3 Sicillian Buttercup hens that are in my flock...I'm just not a fan of them.  I could get past the look if they weren't "screamers"...annoys me to no end when I'm near them.


----------



## redtailgal

It's that time of year for bird feet.  I always treated with amox or with baytril, and soaked the foot in warm water with epsom salt, mullien, and a little olive oil to keep the foot from drying out.

Poor girl.  Chickens with sore feet are pitiful.


----------



## elevan

I see mullein mentioned for so many things and there's just not any growing around me!  If anyone has a stash of some I'd make a trade of a couple of copasure caps    Just PM me.

I'm gonna get some seed and plant some myself for future use.


----------



## redtailgal

lol, I need some copasure caps.  Did you know that?  Some little bird told you?

I need to harvest some more leaves for myself.  When I do, I'll try to get enough for you as well (and I have your name with mullien seed right on my calendar).

edited to add: I'm gonna start a thread about Mullein with information and uses.

It will be under cures and injuries and will be called "using mullein".


----------



## elevan

You're my hero!


----------



## autumnprairie

stopping by to say hi


----------



## Lute

Did the eggs pip?

I'm hatching my very first eggs. I'm so excited! But they aren't due until closer to the end of the month (the duck eggs I put in are due on the first! YES).


----------



## elevan

Not a sound...no pips...no zips...  

They are on day 29 today.  I'm gonna have DH take one outside later and give it a check...cause if these were East India eggs they should have hatched between day 24-26.


----------



## elevan

At 3:30am this morning I woke up to use the bathroom and found my DH in there...laying on the floor knocked out cold....stuff knocked everywhere.  

I started yelling at him to wake up and finally he came around but didn't know what happened.  He said he'd had some tummy issues and felt a little dizzy but that's all he could remember.

Ok, so diarrhea and dizziness often go hand in hand so I sent him back to bed.  Then I called his assistant manager and asked her to cover for him.

I went back to bed for a couple of hours and when I got up DH was complaining that his chest hurt...uh oh.

Rushed around and took care of Boingo, let the chickens out and got the boys ready to go.  Dropped K off at my uncle's for a couple of hours to play with his cousins and then took DH to the ER.  They had just started doing tests on him when I had to leave to run B next door to the doctor for his counseling session.  An hour later I was dropping B off to visit his cousins and heading back to the hospital.

He was discharged from the hospital at almost 2p with an infection in his pericardium (sp?) with rx for antibiotics and other meds.  We had to get his prescriptions and I had to grab a sandwich before I dropped...we just got home a short while ago.

DH is resting and I think I'm gonna take a nap.


----------



## daisychick

Holy Cow!!  That is scary.   Hope he gets better quickly.   I had to google it because I didn't know what a pericardium was.      Found this info that was really interesting.  It seems that mostly men get this.    http://my.clevelandclinic.org/heart/disorders/other/pericarditis.aspx


----------



## redtailgal

Daisychick: The pericardium is the "sac" covering the heart that prevent friction when it beats.  

Normally, Pericarditis is bacterial, and the swelling causes pressure when the heart beats, leading to discomfort, nausea and dizziness. I had a few patients have some urinary problems with it as well.  Several has respiratory issues.......wheezing, shortness of breath, pain on inhaling.

Untreated, it is a serious and dangerous condition.  But with treatment, antibiotics, some sort of anti-inflamatory (possibly steroids) and at times, a diuretic, recovery is usually quick and without incident. 

What that means Em........A cardiac infection sounds horrible, but try not to worry too much.  

I hope that they told him to be sure to drink his fluids, and to restrict his salt intake.  If he is on a diuretic (water pill) have him eat a bannana each day to help keep that potassium up.  ALso, it will help his dizziness and discomfort if he doesnt lay flat on his back.

  for both of you.  I know that was pretty scary.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88




----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Sorry to hear about you DH. 

I am also sorry to hear about your duck eggs.  What were/are you tempature and humidity throughout incubation? You can give your eggs a couple more days, escpecially if your temperature was low. 

When you open up the eggs to check them, start from the big end (air sac) and gently make a crack. Start peeling off the shell and once you see the membrane you should be able to see the chick moving. If the chick is moving then go ahead and continue peeling the shell only. Once a good part of the shell is peeled, wet the membrane with some warm water. You will see blood vessels/veins. This is normal. Try not to injury them. Start peeling the membrane and stop if you see blood.*
Continue peeling and if you can, either make a "Zip" around the egg and membrane or you may be able to help the chick get out of the egg completely. That is up to you and the particular situation. Try not to rush them however, you may have to peel a little, put the egg back in the bator. Peel a little, put the egg back. 

*If you see blood, put some blood stop powder, corn starch or flour on the bleeding spot. Take the egg and wrap it in a moist towel. Take care not to block up the chicks air space or head. Place the egg back into the incubator and check on it again in a little bit. Once the egg has been in the incubator a while and the bleeding has stopped, continue helping him/her out.


Always remember to start from the top (Fat end) of the egg and go through the air sac. Never start from the pointy end! There are more blood vessels/veins down there and you will risk rupturing them.

You may find a couple of live ones, I wouldn't be too surprised if you did. Be prepared to find some dead ones though. It does happen and most likely you will find at least one dead one. It can be sad, but try not to let your emotions take over. You seem like a pretty strong farm gal, so you may not have that problem.


Don't be afraid to use tweezers, scissors etc. Making the chick an air hole should be your top priority. 

Good Luck!


----------



## TTs Chicks

What a stressful thing - glad DH is ok


----------



## elevan

Thanks for the egg input Sunny.  Temp has been a constant 99.5-100* and humidity was 51-55% until the last few days when we bumped it to 65-70%.  We'll give the cracking / checking a shot tomorrow and see what we see.

Thank you everyone for the hugs and support.  DH had this same type of infection about 10 years ago so I'm familiar with it.  However, the only other time in the 15 years that we've been married that he has fainted was when he worked a 15 hour shift and didn't eat a thing.  So what scared me the most about this episode was the fainting.

DH was feeling 100%+ better by 6:30 this evening.  I needed to go to the store and he said he'd put the chickens in for me.  Ok.

Well now I'm ticked off at DH.  I came home to the evening egg basket on the counter and at the top were a bunch of duck eggs!  He let the boys collect eggs and they took the eggs that were under Hershey!!!  I was not very nice in my blow up and then stormed out to put the eggs back under her.  I've specifically told everyone that the boys are not allowed to collect eggs while we have broodys...for this very reason.  Does anyone listen to me?  Apparently not.  It seems that I'm destined to not hatch out duck eggs    She's been sitting on them less than a week so I'm hoping that all will be ok...  

3 guinea eggs collected today...which verifies my guinea hen suspicions.  I'm really hoping to get 4 eggs in a day cause "chicken" is really leaving me hanging as to whether it is a boy or a girl guinea.

Think I might have a buyer for Little Boy.  Actually there are 2 people interested in him.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the egg input Sunny.  Temp has been a constant 99.5-100* and humidity was 51-55% until the last few days when we bumped it to 65-70%.  We'll give the cracking / checking a shot tomorrow and see what we see.


Sounds like perfect conditions to me. Unless fertility is the issue? Keep me posted on what you find tomorrow! 

Glad to hear your DH is doing better.


----------



## elevan

I did a check on fertility of those type of eggs prior to popping some in the bator.  They were fertile.  But then Hardy has been chasing the guineas lately so maybe he's been partially neglecting the ducks...crazy drake!


----------



## elevan

If you have a Menards near you and are in need of hardware cloth go before Sunday 4/8.  I just got 3 rolls for $12-14 off the regular price!  I went there for roofing panels that were on sale but they were only $2 off and go on sale frequently.  I needed the hardware cloth since I'll be building a hoop coop and a quail pen soon anyway.


----------



## elevan

Ok...I just cracked open 2 of the eggs from the bator to check them.  I chose 2 because a couple had a yellowish tint to them and the others were darker.

First one...yellowish tint...was a rotten egg     So I threw it away and the other 2 that were yellowish tinted.

Second one had a fully formed, dead duckling inside  

So my plan is to leave the 8 darker tinted eggs in the bator a couple more days to see what happens.  If they don't hatch by Sunday I'll discard them.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Ok...I just cracked open 2 of the eggs from the bator to check them.  I chose 2 because a couple had a yellowish tint to them and the others were darker.
> 
> First one...yellowish tint...was a rotten egg     So I threw it away and the other 2 that were yellowish tinted.
> 
> Second one had a fully formed, dead duckling inside
> 
> So my plan is to leave the 8 darker tinted eggs in the bator a couple more days to see what happens.  If they don't hatch by Sunday I'll discard them.


 I told you it wouldn't be easy. 

It took me 4 hours to open 14 unhatched eggs. 6 of my unhatched had live chicks, 8 eggs had either dead chicks or non developed ones. Non of the 6 live chicks lived, even the one that I got completely out of the egg and looked good. It was very sad, but you can't let it keep you down. You have to get up, brush yourself off and try again. 

I personally won't throw eggs away without opening them all. I treat them as if they are alive, and be gentle. You just may find a live chick. 

I have been thinking about you a lot today and your unhatched eggs. Keep me posted on the darker eggs.

 Good Luck!


----------



## elevan

Ok...I'll open them Sunday evening and  that I've got some live ones that can make it if they don't hatch on their own by then.


----------



## elevan

Everyone at Honaker Farm wishes all of those who celebrate Easter a happy day.  And to everyone a wonderful weekend!

We'll be having family over tomorrow and cooking a feast as we always do for every holiday.  B and I have decided to try a new recipe...one that he is very excited about - Dandelion Fritters!  B is my wild eating and foraging buddy and the thought of eating those yellow flowers all over the yard makes him very giddy.  This boy thinks about food constantly and if he's happy to snack on flowers then I'm happy he's making a positive choice    K and my mom think that we're weird


----------



## redtailgal

Hubby would love it!  lol  He "grazes" as well.  

Happy Easter to your and your family!


----------



## Mamaboid

Dandelions with bacon dressing here also.  We graze often.  Hope your Easter is a happy one.


----------



## Roll farms

Happy Easter Egg!

Hope your dh continues to improve and you have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## wannacow

You have a happy Easter too.  We celebrated today.  I'm exhausted, but what a WONDERFUL time we had.  Taking a breather then off to milk then DONE for the evening.


----------



## elevan

You know that myth about bats getting into your hair?

I think it needs to be guineas getting into your hair...only it wouldn't be a myth  

I just shut everyone in for the night and one of the guineas was picking on a hen so I flicked him.  He flew straight up into the air, landed on my head, dug his "talons" in and started flapping his wings.  All the while I'm swatting at him and yelling at him to get outta my hair!

DH says he's gonna have to put a camera in the coop...

Dang guineas!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> You know that myth about bats getting into your hair?
> 
> I think it needs to be guineas getting into your hair...only it wouldn't be a myth
> 
> I just shut everyone in for the night and one of the guineas was picking on a hen so I flicked him.  He flew straight up into the air, landed on my head, dug his "talons" in and started flapping his wings.  All the while I'm swatting at him and yelling at him to get outta my hair!
> 
> DH says he's gonna have to put a camera in the coop...
> 
> Dang guineas!


 Only you Em, only you.  



Happy Easter to you and your family by the way. Take Care.


----------



## autumnprairie

Happy Easter, I am glad your DH is better.  on the last 8 eggs
I just candled mine and I have live chicks in them day 11  hope they make it


----------



## Roll farms

I had the exact same thing happen to me last year when we were catching surplus males to sell.  One flew up into my face and his foot hit my forehead and scraped down, if I hadn't had my glasses on I'm sure he'd have damaged my eye.  I got a good scratch / partial black eye out of the deal, but that's better than losing an eye.

I thought you only lost an eye if you played w/ bb guns and were named Ralphie......nobody warned me about guineas!


----------



## elevan

Had a few minutes so I thought I'd check in and give a quick update:

Well, Laurel (our East India Duck) finally figured a way to outsmart me.  I've found every nest she started so far but yesterday she was missing all day and then showed up around dusk for some food and went into the coop.  This morning she shot out of the coop like lightning and I had DH with me so I told him to follow / watch her to see where she went.  She made a bee line for a brush pile and around the other side.  She started to go in but realized that DH was watching so she ran to the pond and watched us from the bank.  As soon as she thought we weren't watching she headed back for the brush pile.  I haven't gotten an egg from her in a week...so she obviously has a nest.  I'm gonna leave it alone this time and let nature do it's thing and maybe we'll have some ducklings after all.

Had to give T-Bone some Kaolin Pectin for diarrhea today...hopefully that clears up pretty quickly.  He was dewormed last weekend with Ivomec.

We finished up the coop that will temporarily house the turkeys and set Cinnamon and her chicks up in it for the next 10 days so that they have a little more room and some more time to grow before they get introduced to the rest of the flock.  I'm not really concerned about the chickens but I am concerned about the guineas around the chicks.

Next week (wk of 16th) I have 3 broody hens due to hatch their clutches.  Each clutch has about a dozen eggs in it...give or take a few.


----------



## RPC

Happy Easter!!!


----------



## elevan

Fried Dandelion Flowers - These were absolutely delicious!

This is what I used as a batter:
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup flour
1 large egg
1/4 cup Parmesan cheese
1 Tbsp honey
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp Italian herbs (dried)
pinch of salt


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Oh my fried goodness! 
That looks great!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Is it weird that I am now craving dandelions? 


 Those look great, Em!


----------



## autumnprairie

YUM


----------



## redtailgal

Gonna have to try that!  Looks yummy.......but I'll have to fight Elroy for the dandelions.


----------



## elevan

I didn't get around to cracking open the duck eggs in the bator last night so I did it tonight.  Results were....the only fully formed one was from the other day.  Of the rest of the eggs only one other had started.  That was a bit of a relief not to find a bunch of dead ducklings.

I reset the bator with chicken eggs and we're gonna try again.  Keep your fingers crossed for April 30th  

Broody update:  First broody eggs are due to hatch in 7 days...next at 9 days out...followed by 11 days out.  Those are all chicken eggs.


----------



## Roll farms

Em, are you not candling the eggs?  I have a little candling light from Cutler Supply (looks like a handle bar grip w/ a small light bulb in it) that works great, even on super dark duck and Ameracauna eggs.  Sure will save a lot of incubating of duds.


----------



## redtailgal

Sorry bout your duck eggs.  

I've heard that duck eggs are harder than chicken eggs, so I'm looking forward to your next try.


----------



## elevan

Kim, I wasn't able to see through these eggs.  I'll have to get a better light I guess.

RTG, I'm gonna let the broody hens do the duck eggs and probably the guinea eggs too.  


I really hope that I can hatch out some chicks in the bator.  I went with all light colored eggs to make candling easier.

Kim - is this the one you have?  http://www.cutlersupply.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13_95&products_id=612


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Breitenbach Winery has a dandelion festival every year - this year it is May 4-5. They have all kinds of dandelion recipies and cooking shows, contests etc. Never mind the delicious dandelion wine.  We go every year - except this year. I picked a wedding date that interferes. :/

The festival information is at www.breitenbachwine.com. They are located in Dover Ohio. It's a beautiful drive and well worth the time. 

Two years ago I bought several jars of dandelion jelly. YUM It makes you look at those little yellow flowers in a whole new light.


----------



## elevan

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> Breitenbach Winery has a dandelion festival every year - this year it is May 4-5. They have all kinds of dandelion recipies and cooking shows, contests etc. Never mind the delicious dandelion wine.  We go every year - except this year. I picked a wedding date that interferes. :/
> 
> The festival information is at www.breitenbachwine.com. They are located in Dover Ohio. It's a beautiful drive and well worth the time.
> 
> Two years ago I bought several jars of dandelion jelly. YUM It makes you look at those little yellow flowers in a whole new light.


I saw that in our Co-Op magazine the other day and marked May 5th on my calender!  

Too bad you're not going, it would have been fun to meet another BYH member.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Sorry to hear about your eggs Em. 
That is too bad.

Here is a great link on egg incubation problems and solutions:
http://msucares.com/poultry/reproductions/trouble.html

Good Luck on your next hatch, Em. Also remember to clean your incubator between hatches, even if the chicks never hatched you want to make sure that your incubator is clean.


----------



## autumnprairie

sorry to hear  about the eggs.


----------



## elevan

4 guinea eggs today!  :bun  That means that I've got one more hen than I thought and makes me a happy girl  

And from what I read on BYC it seems pretty unusual but they all return to the coop to lay in a nest box there.  It seems like everyone else's guineas who are out free ranging hide a nest.  :/

Laurel, our East India duck is still setting her nest in the brush pile but she's returning to the coop at night.  Isn't that odd?  I mean she comes to the coop when I am doing a head count and quacks very loudly at the door until I let her in.  I'm not sure how that's gonna work out for her eggs being set on only during the day...unless she's just accumulating a clutch right now...  :/

I cannot believe it but our temps have dropped to the point that it has been trying to snow today.    I think that February and April switched places this year.  Then on Friday we're supposed to be back up to 60*.  Guess my sinuses are gonna drive me crazy this weekend, I'm already getting stuffy.

Sent the dog warden an email today about the dog across the road and told her that she better fine them or something to make them keep that dog on their property before I'm put into a position that I have to shoot him.  She responded pretty quickly and said that every time she stops out to talk to them they aren't home and she leaves a notice for them to call and gets no response.  That she cannot cite them unless it's in person.  Argh!  She offered to bring out a cage for me to put him in next time and she'll pick him up...I might just do that.  Then they would have to go to the pound and pick him up and pay their fine.  But then again maybe they wouldn't care.    I really don't want this dog to cross a line that makes me have to shoot him.

Gonna be a busy week this week (on top of normal crazy stuff in my life)...
Tomorrow I'm gonna do our taxes.  Yeah, I know...nothing like the last minute.
Thursday B has a counseling appointment and then it's an IEP meeting for K at the school.
Friday we meet with the school again about B.
Saturday I have a whole bunch of eggs to deliver and gotta go to the vet for Boingo.

I've got Little Boy sold.  We'll probably be delivering him to his new owner this weekend.
In addition to that it looks like I've probably sold our other 2 wethers.
That means I can get more does, right?    I'm considering going on the hunt for some smaller statured Boer does and maybe a LaMancha.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> 4 guinea eggs today!  :bun  That means that I've got one more hen than I thought and makes me a happy girl
> 
> And from what I read on BYC it seems pretty unusual but they all return to the coop to lay in a nest box there.  It seems like everyone else's guineas who are out free ranging hide a nest.  :/
> 
> Laurel, our East India duck is still setting her nest in the brush pile but she's returning to the coop at night.  Isn't that odd?  I mean she comes to the coop when I am doing a head count and quacks very loudly at the door until I let her in.  I'm not sure how that's gonna work out for her eggs being set on only during the day...unless she's just accumulating a clutch right now...  :/
> 
> I cannot believe it but our temps have dropped to the point that it has been trying to snow today.    I think that February and April switched places this year.  Then on Friday we're supposed to be back up to 60*.  Guess my sinuses are gonna drive me crazy this weekend, I'm already getting stuffy.
> 
> Sent the dog warden an email today about the dog across the road and told her that she better fine them or something to make them keep that dog on their property before I'm put into a position that I have to shoot him.  She responded pretty quickly and said that every time she stops out to talk to them they aren't home and she leaves a notice for them to call and gets no response.  That she cannot cite them unless it's in person.  Argh!  She offered to bring out a cage for me to put him in next time and she'll pick him up...I might just do that.  Then they would have to go to the pound and pick him up and pay their fine.  But then again maybe they wouldn't care.    I really don't want this dog to cross a line that makes me have to shoot him.
> 
> Gonna be a busy week this week (on top of normal crazy stuff in my life)...
> Tomorrow I'm gonna do our taxes.  Yeah, I know...nothing like the last minute.
> Thursday B has a counseling appointment and then it's an IEP meeting for K at the school.
> Friday we meet with the school again about B.
> Saturday I have a whole bunch of eggs to deliver and gotta go to the vet for Boingo.
> 
> I've got Little Boy sold.  We'll probably be delivering him to his new owner this weekend.
> In addition to that it looks like I've probably sold our other 2 wethers.
> That means I can get more does, right?    I'm considering going on the hunt for some smaller statured Boer does and maybe a LaMancha.


I will be having mini boers April 26th, is Arkansas to far for a road trip?


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I will be having mini boers April 26th, *is Arkansas to far for a road trip?*


Just a bit...


----------



## elevan

I despise that dang horse!  (Morgan mare)



She's 23-24 years old...someone please tell me what her probable life expectancy is!  If I had my way she would be sold or given away.  Dang horse is nothing but a feed hog, a fence tear downer and general pain in the rear!  

What causes my rant today?  She's tore down the buck's fencing to waist height on me!  She's never messed with interior fencing before...usually I'm fighting her with the perimeter fence.  I took off chasing her with a 2x4 through the field...I'm sure that the neighbors thought I was a mad woman...well I was a mad woman but not the kind that they would have thought.

Horses are so overrated (sorry to those who adore them).  I like looking at them.  I like to ride them.  But I HATE taking care of them...at least this one...if she weren't a terror then it might be different but this one horse has been the bane of my existence for years.  She's the same horse who broke my hip when I was 16.  Despise that horse!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

That horse will live to be 40. That's how it works. :/

My rooster will live to be 15-20. He's 2 now.

I know very little about horses, so I have absolutly no advice to give. Just an ear if you need to rant. 

Maybe there is a summer camp for evil farm animals. We'll send your horse, my rooster, OOOH idea! RTG could be the camp counselor! She seems to know how to adjust attitudes!


----------



## elevan

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> That horse will live to be 40. That's how it works. :/


Well...that's a mean thing to say  

She probably will knowing my luck!  




> Maybe there is a summer camp for evil farm animals. We'll send your horse, my rooster, OOOH idea! RTG could be the camp counselor! She seems to know how to adjust attitudes!




I second that nomination!

RTG - when does Evil Farm Animal Camp start cause I'm sending you a horse!


----------



## jodief100

elevan said:
			
		

> Maybe there is a summer camp for evil farm animals. We'll send your horse, my rooster, OOOH idea! RTG could be the camp counselor! She seems to know how to adjust attitudes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second that nomination!
> 
> RTG - when does Evil Farm Animal Camp start cause I'm sending you a horse!
Click to expand...

Can I send my SIL's kids?  RTG seems to have a handle on poorly disciplined kids too.  My SIL's solution has been to drug them up.  I feel bad for them.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

jodief100 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there is a summer camp for evil farm animals. We'll send your horse, my rooster, OOOH idea! RTG could be the camp counselor! She seems to know how to adjust attitudes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second that nomination!
> 
> RTG - when does Evil Farm Animal Camp start cause I'm sending you a horse!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I send my SIL's kids?  RTG seems to have a handle on poorly disciplined kids too.  My SIL's solution has been to drug them up.  I feel bad for them.
Click to expand...

I have a father who needs a little adjustment too!


----------



## redtailgal

Send me the horse.  I'd love the opportunity to train another problem horse. Seriously.

(BTW I am helping to care for a horse that is 33 years old, Em. sorry)

unruly children need boundaries, discipline and love......not drugs.  Send them too.

Unruly roosters get the stock pot at my house.

Unruly adults........prolly ought to keep them at home.  I'd just clock 'em a few times.  Ask my brother, lol.

Adults should know better.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

RTG your right they should.


----------



## elevan

33?  


I'd love to send her to you...permanently!


----------



## jodief100

Hope you get the dog situation under control.  

 That things go well with the boys and you don't clock anyone at the school.  

I was just telling hubby yesterday that February felt like May, March felt like April and now April is feeling like February.  Hopefully May doesn't feel like January. 

Congrats on the sales!  I am thinking about selling one of Jaz's girls from last year.  I decided I really don't need three milkers.  They can be registered as 50% if you really want.  Jaz could have been registered but I didn't want to pay for it when she was just a family milker.  Let me know if you are interested in a LaMancha, I will give you a good deal since I know you will take good care of her.  They are very sweet and friendly and have horns.  One is badger marked and the other solid black.


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I am thinking about selling one of Jaz's girls from last year.  I decided I really don't need three milkers.  They can be registered as 50% if you really want.  Jaz could have been registered but I didn't want to pay for it when she was just a family milker.  Let me know if you are interested in a LaMancha, I will give you a good deal since I know you will take good care of her.  They are very sweet and friendly and have horns.  One is badger marked and the other solid black.


Hmmm....

_I'm not interested in registering but it's good to know that they could be if I changed my mind on that._

*Pictures?*


----------



## elevan

This post is gonna take you through a wide range of emotions so if you're not up for a roller coaster right now then I suggest coming back to it later.














My phone started ringing first thing this morning.  It was the dog warden calling to update me on the situation with the dog from across the road.  The people told her that it's not their dog!  That it must be another lab from down the road because they constantly have to chase one off too.  I informed her that it was a load of bull that she was being fed.  We discussed it some and decided that the next time I see the dog I'll catch it and confine it and she'll come get it.  They just don't want to pay the $75 fine for allowing their dog off their property without a leash.    Then I got to thinking and figured that they're probably trying to pin it on the dog directly next door to me...Maddie.  It's not her and her owners keep her in their back yard.  She loves to try to startle the goats by barking at them but since they run pigs and cattle in the yard with her I'm not really worried about her...and it's not her anyway.  

Went out to release the chickens from the coop and found 5 hens in one nest box (pyramid style).  That nest box comfortably fits 2!    I wish I'd had my camera or at least my phone with me!  Note to self...don't head for the barnyard without your phone.

Came inside to learn that one of my neighbors died yesterday.  He was a really nice man...around the same age as my parents.  He had brain cancer...but that isn't what killed him.  It was a heart attack in the middle of the night.    The one thing that I've learned about cancer is that it rarely kills...but it makes your body so susceptible to other things that will.  Mike was a grain farmer who started leasing his land to other grain farmers when his health declined.  He always had a smile and a wave for you.  The neighborhood mourns his loss  

I'm preparing to go get B from school.  Bringing him home for lunch and then it will be off to his counseling appointment.  This will be the first appointment without me in the room with him.  I really hope that he's ok with it and will open up to his counselor.  :/  He's had a few minor issues this week that I'll write a note for her to discuss with him.

Then I have to rush home and go back to the school for K's IEP meeting.  They want to push him to First grade even though we know and they know that he's not ready.  Reason?  Because if he were kept in Kindergarten next year he would be 3 years older than the rest of the kids and while that doesn't matter now it will in middle / high school.  

Well that's my roller coaster ride for the day.  I'm off to get B!


----------



## TTs Chicks

sorry about your neighbor.   to the school - I really wish they would do what's best for the kids but they don't seem to want to do that anymore.


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## autumnprairie

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> sorry about your neighbor.   to the school - I really wish they would do what's best for the kids but they don't seem to want to do that anymore.


X2


----------



## 20kidsonhill

just wanted to say I loved the emotional warning, and I am not up to it right now, I am in a bad mood. 

Just going to say, I hope everything that is going well for you conitinues to go well and anything that is going well, gets a lot better.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Just wanted to wish you the best of luck tomorrow at school. Take no prisoners!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I'm really sorry about your neighbor! My condolences to his family.


----------



## elevan

K's IEP meeting went ok.  But I will admit to putting the assistant principal in a corner and K's teacher on the spot.  The assistant principal was stating that she didn't think that K was really that far behind and that moving him to First was the best for him.  The teacher had a "look" cross her face of total disagreement.  They started to move on when I piped up and said, "I want to hear Mrs. --'s opinion.  Let's take K's age out of the equation completely.  If you do that would you recommend him moving forward or being held back?"  She said that she would recommend him being held back.  The assistant finally told us that we could make the call and that we have until May 1 to let them know which way we want to go.  I was also invited to observe an intervention room session.

Tomorrow is the one that will be a fight...B's meeting.  Hope for me that it doesn't get ugly.  B's counselor told me today that she doesn't think that they should hold him back for behavior alone.  I told her that I wished that she could go with us.

I am so drained right now.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Glad that K's meeting went okay and you didn't need bail money for that one. My fingers are crossed that B's meeting goes okay too. 
Sorry to hear about your neighbor.


----------



## elevan

When I went out to close the chickens / guineas / ducks in for the night I did the final egg collection...AND I HAVE 5 GUINEA EGGS!!!! That means one more girl!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> When I went out to close the chickens / guineas / ducks in for the night I did the final egg collection...AND I HAVE 5 GUINEA EGGS!!!! That means one more girl!


----------



## wannacow

> Tomorrow is the one that will be a fight...B's meeting.  Hope for me that it doesn't get ugly.  B's counselor told me today that she doesn't think that they should hold him back for behavior alone.  I told her that I wished that she could go with us.


Why can't she go with you?  B AND YOU need an advocate.  If she can't be there because of her schedule or something, could she write up her recommendations?


----------



## redtailgal

I'll be thinking of you and B tomorrow.


----------



## elevan

wannacow said:
			
		

> Tomorrow is the one that will be a fight...B's meeting.  Hope for me that it doesn't get ugly.  B's counselor told me today that she doesn't think that they should hold him back for behavior alone.  I told her that I wished that she could go with us.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't she go with you?  B AND YOU need an advocate.  If she can't be there because of her schedule or something, could she write up her recommendations?
Click to expand...

She books her schedule 2 weeks in advance and they determined this date last week.  And the time is 2:30-3:30 which would kill 2 blocks of appointment time for her (or more if you counted travel time).


----------



## wannacow

Wow.  That was nice of them to let you have some time to get this coordinated.  When we were going thru this w/ our DD, the school coordinated with us and everyone else that was involved.  Their idea too.  Hope things go well for you and B.


----------



## jodief100

So nice to know that the public school really truly has the best interests of the child in mind- NOT!  And they wonder why the taxpayers are revolting about paying the exorbitant bills.  

I am so sorry you are going through this.  Just be the strong woman we all know you are.  You know what is best for your boys, either force them to do it or do it yourself.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

My thought and paryers are with you and B as you go through this journey. B is so lucky to have you to fight for what is best for him.


----------



## redtailgal

I'd bet that your off to the meeting about B.  

I'm here rootin' for ya!


----------



## elevan

I just got back.  I have a heck of a headache!  I really hope that the room we were in was soundproof  

We have a plan of action and I'm ok with it.  It took some yelling with back and forth but I think we all have an understanding.


----------



## elevan

Might be getting 3 more goats (all male).  The plan is actually to "turn" them quickly.  I've already got a buyer that will take them.


----------



## elevan

Not getting the goats as the guys expectations are just too high as far as price goes.

Make the rounds today dropping off egg orders to family members and visiting a short while each time.  Stopped at the vet and picked up some meds for Boingo and then it was off to the store to pick up some basics.

DH treated us to lunch and then we hit the library as K needed to get a library card and check out some books.

Came home and I organized the pantry area as it was driving me crazy.  It's amazing how something as simple as an added shelf can make a huge difference.

It's supposed to be almost 80* here tomorrow.  I think we'll go out and trim goat hooves tomorrow afternoon as long as it's not raining.

DH and I are starting to plan our big bash for this summer.  We'll be doing a vow renewal for our 15 year anniversary and DH turns 40 this year too...so we're having a big party this summer (probably in July as it's right between the 2).


----------



## TTs Chicks

Sorry bout the goats 

Renewing your vows sounds like a sweet idea - June will be our 22nd anniversary - it's hard to believe we've been married that long.


----------



## elevan

My back is killing me right now.  The neighbors trimmed a pine tree and said we could have the boughs for the goats so we went next door and tossed boughs over the fence.  

Then I trimmed goat hooves and got a surprise...


Are you ready for it?






Are you really sure?











Well....maybe I'll keep it to myself  :/
























Maggie is developing an udder!  

I wasn't positive that she was pregnant but apparently she took    Her little udder is about orange size right now (fits in the palm of my hand).  I'm gonna have to go back and check to see when she'd be due.  But I'm really excited.  Maggie was the first kid born on our farm and now she's gonna have her first kid(s)!


----------



## autumnprairie

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!


----------



## elevan

Just checked my records and it looks like she could be due anywhere from TODAY to JULY 4!

Obviously it's sooner rather than later, but I'm really gonna have to keep an eye on that girl!


----------



## redtailgal

lol, the things we get excited about.

Congrats!  Cant wait for baby pics!


----------



## elevan

I've been invited to be a vendor at our County's first Farmer's Market to open in June.  Our county has needed one of these for a very long time and finally a good group of folks is pulling it together.  They want me to sell eggs, but there are a several hoops that I would need to jump through in order to accomplish it...not to mention that they must register the FM before I could sell eggs there anyway.  I definitely want to participate but eggs may have to wait until next year...it would be really hard for me to turn a profit the first year given the cost involved.  I'm still discussing and figuring things out right now, but this could be a huge boost for my little farm.

Turkeys are due to arrive this week between Tuesday and Thursday.

I've got 3 broody hens due to hatch their clutches this week (Monday nite, Wednesday nite and Friday nite are the due dates).

Neighbors got 2 piglets today and Jerry (llama) was very suspicious of those piggies running around next door.  He decided that he simply must sleep in the barn right with the goats tonight.  Most of the time in nice weather he refuses to go into the barn and instead will sleep outside the goat sized door to protect them.

It was very entertaining watching the neighbors chase around those piglets trying to get them caught to be penned for the night    But of course all of that action just worried Jerry more.

Guinea eggs are finally showing fertile after a solid week into laying regularly.  I have a guy who wants to buy a dozen fertile guinea eggs and I'll be popping some into the incubator after my chicken eggs are done that are in there (unless another hen goes broody before then).

I am so excited about Maggie!  

We're discussing Snickers' future.  He just isn't breeding any of the girls.  It's not for lack of trying but it just isn't happening.  He's such a lovable boy and I so wanted his offspring here but we may have to castrate him and make a decision to either keep or sell him.


----------



## redtailgal

Congrats on being invited!  I hope that works out for you, it sounds like a wonderful opportunity!


----------



## elevan

DH added a maternity coop to our list of stuff to build


----------



## elevan

For some reason the change of platform on BYC is coming up again here at BYH.  If you read my journal (and by the numbers a lot of you do) and haven't read the Speed Up Your BYC  article on Backyard Chickens yet then please do so.  Moderators on both sites work really hard to make things run smoothly but some things must be done at the members level.  One of those things is making sure that your computer is optimized for the internet (I'm not just talking about BYC or BYH...but the whole internet).  To be quite honest I despise Internet Explorer (IE) and never use it unless I absolutely have to.  I run Chrome almost exclusively but at times use Firefox.  DH prefers Maxthon.  Downloading a new browser doesn't cost you anything and it'll speed things up for you tremendously.  Please make me a promise to read the article, do what you can to optimize your situation and give change a try before you make statements of dislike about the new platform on BYC.

After that if you want to have a candid discussion about it then please feel free to post here and we can discuss it.

That's my public service announcement for the day


----------



## redtailgal

elevan said:
			
		

> For some reason the change of platform on BYC is coming up again here at BYH.  If you read my journal (and by the numbers a lot of you do) and haven't read the Speed Up Your BYC  article on Backyard Chickens yet then please do so.  Moderators on both sites work really hard to make things run smoothly but some things must be done at the members level.  One of those things is making sure that your computer is optimized for the internet (I'm not just talking about BYC or BYH...but the whole internet).  To be quite honest I despise Internet Explorer (IE) and never use it unless I absolutely have to.  I run Chrome almost exclusively but at times use Firefox.  DH prefers Maxthon.  Downloading a new browser doesn't cost you anything and it'll speed things up for you tremendously.  Please make me a promise to read the article, do what you can to optimize your situation and give change a try before you make statements of dislike about the new platform on BYC.
> 
> After that if you want to have a candid discussion about it then please feel free to post here and we can discuss it.
> 
> That's my public service announcement for the day


I second what Elevan has said.  I switched to Chrome.  It was quick and painless, and within 5 minutes I was hooked. EVERYTHING, the whole internet, runs better and smoother without bogging down or freezing up nearly as much as IE did.  I dont have problems with ads on ANY site because of ad blocker.  Chrome is a GOOD thing.

**I am not affiliated with Google in anyway and did not get paid for this announcement!


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason the change of platform on BYC is coming up again here at BYH.  If you read my journal (and by the numbers a lot of you do) and haven't read the Speed Up Your BYC  article on Backyard Chickens yet then please do so.  Moderators on both sites work really hard to make things run smoothly but some things must be done at the members level.  One of those things is making sure that your computer is optimized for the internet (I'm not just talking about BYC or BYH...but the whole internet).  To be quite honest I despise Internet Explorer (IE) and never use it unless I absolutely have to.  I run Chrome almost exclusively but at times use Firefox.  DH prefers Maxthon.  Downloading a new browser doesn't cost you anything and it'll speed things up for you tremendously.  Please make me a promise to read the article, do what you can to optimize your situation and give change a try before you make statements of dislike about the new platform on BYC.
> 
> After that if you want to have a candid discussion about it then please feel free to post here and we can discuss it.
> 
> That's my public service announcement for the day
> 
> 
> 
> I second what Elevan has said.  I switched to Chrome.  It was quick and painless, and within 5 minutes I was hooked. EVERYTHING, the whole internet, runs better and smoother without bogging down or freezing up nearly as much as IE did.  I dont have problems with ads on ANY site because of ad blocker.  Chrome is a GOOD thing.
> 
> **I am not affiliated with Google in anyway and did not get paid for this announcement!
Click to expand...


----------



## elevan

Turkey poults are HERE!  

So cute!  And so friendly!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

pictures???


----------



## elevan

Poult pile






So cute!


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Poult pile
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...6532789737_1159251741_32507908_64690888_n.jpg
> 
> So cute!
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...41707460_1159251741_32507883_1030637080_n.jpg


They are adorable


----------



## elevan

Are you my mama?


----------



## elevan

We had 2 weak poults on arrival.  We just lost one and I half expect to lose the other too  

In better news, Dove's clutch is starting to pip (a day late).  She's one vicious broody.  My hands are gonna be scarred from dealing with her.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Congratulations on the new turkeys! They are adorable. What are the symptoms of that poult that is not doing too good? Fingers crossed she pulls through.

Congratulations on the broodies egg pip! I hope that you have chicks very soon!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

when are the emu eggs due to hatch?


----------



## elevan

I cannot find Cinni's brown chick!  She has the 2 yellow ones up on a roost with her.  I'm really hoping that he is tucked under another hen...though I looked and didn't see him.  Really hoping that I missed him some how.  I checked the whole field and then sat in the middle of it and cried over him.    I'm such a sap.  If he was indeed a he then he would have went to the freezer...but every life is precious and I take really good care of my critters and love even the ones that will become food.  





			
				Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the new turkeys! They are adorable. What are the symptoms of that poult that is not doing too good? Fingers crossed she pulls through.


Really weak.  Laying on it's chest with wings out, feet under it.  That's exactly how I found the other one dead.  Breathing seems to be proper respiration.  I don't think it'll make it through the night.

All the rest are doing really well at this point.



> Congratulations on the broodies egg pip! I hope that you have chicks very soon!


Dove has one yellow chick so far.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

You do take good care of every one of your animals. It shows! Don't be so hard on yourself.  I am sure you will find the little guy in the morning.
As far as the little poult: If he was a chicken, this is what I would do:
-Try feeding it some hard boiled egg.
-Seperate it from the rest so he won't get more injured by being trampled over.
-Feed him some sav-a-chick and/or polyvistol baby vitamins without iron.

I am not too familiar with turkeys so I am not sure if they are cared for similiar to that of a chick. Special Needs/Sick Chicks can be very touch and go (as you probably know). I have had a lot of special needs chicks this year. Good Luck with her.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> I cannot find Cinni's brown chick!  She has the 2 yellow ones up on a roost with her.  I'm really hoping that he is tucked under another hen...though I looked and didn't see him.  Really hoping that I missed him some how.  I checked the whole field and then sat in the middle of it and cried over him.    I'm such a sap.  If he was indeed a he then he would have went to the freezer...but every life is precious and I take really good care of my critters and love even the ones that will become food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the new turkeys! They are adorable. What are the symptoms of that poult that is not doing too good? Fingers crossed she pulls through.
> 
> 
> 
> Really weak.  Laying on it's chest with wings out, feet under it.  That's exactly how I found the other one dead.  Breathing seems to be proper respiration.  I don't think it'll make it through the night.
> 
> All the rest are doing really well at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the broodies egg pip! I hope that you have chicks very soon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dove has one yellow chick so far.
Click to expand...

Just a big softy.


----------



## elevan

Good news:  Cinni's little brown chick was safe and sound in the coop this morning. I wish I knew who he'd taken shelter under.

Bad news:  I lost 2 turkey poults this morning...so I'm now down by 3.  Not happy about this but as long as losses occur within 48 hours of arrival I'll receive credit for them.


----------



## wannacow

Poults are really fragile.  It amazes me the difference between poults and chicks.  Sorry you have lost them.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

elevan said:
			
		

> Good news:  Cinni's little brown chick was safe and sound in the coop this morning. I wish I knew who he'd taken shelter under.
> 
> Bad news:  I lost 2 turkey poults this morning...so I'm now down by 3.  Not happy about this but as long as losses occur within 48 hours of arrival I'll receive credit for them.


Do you have them a couple of chicks?  An old timer told me to hatch a couple of chicks with the turkeys as the turkeys always have a hard time learning to eat and drink.  So that is what I did.  Seems to work.


----------



## elevan

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news:  Cinni's little brown chick was safe and sound in the coop this morning. I wish I knew who he'd taken shelter under.
> 
> Bad news:  I lost 2 turkey poults this morning...so I'm now down by 3.  Not happy about this but as long as losses occur within 48 hours of arrival I'll receive credit for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have them a couple of chicks?  An old timer told me to hatch a couple of chicks with the turkeys as the turkeys always have a hard time learning to eat and drink.  So that is what I did.  Seems to work.
Click to expand...

I dipped each one's beak in the water and the food.  I then watched to make sure that they all got the hint and were drinking and eating.


----------



## jodief100

What kind of turkeys did you get?  I have another order comming in tomorrow for white midgets and "hatchery choice"  heritage breeds.  

Sorry you lost 3.  I lost one of my Narrgensetts this weekend and at 9 bucks a poult that hurts.  

I am going to try that trick with the chicks- thanks 3Boys.  I am leavign right now to pick up chicks so I will have some to go with the poults tomorrow.  

Don't kick yourself Em- your animals have a wonderful home.  Things just happen sometimes.  I have lost a lot of banties this week and it sucks but I just learn from it and try something new next time.


----------



## daisychick

I have heard that also about raising a few chicks with the poults.   I guess turkey chicks need to be shown over and over where the food and water is and how to eat and drink???


----------



## elevan

These are "surplus" broad breasted meaning that they are a mix of bronze and / or white.  By buying them this way they were only like $4.50 (plus shipping) each.

I want to keep a couple of hens and then cross them with a Bourbon Red tom next year...that's my goal anyway.

I may go out and pick up a few of chicks to put with them  :/


----------



## Roll farms

My fav. thing to raise turkeys with are guinea keets, but when I don't have keets, I'll use chicks.  Works much better.  Raising poults is hard...they *look* for ways to die.

Good luck w/ the rest.


----------



## jodief100

elevan said:
			
		

> These are "surplus" broad breasted meaning that they are a mix of bronze and / or white.  By buying them this way they were only like $4.50 (plus shipping) each.
> 
> I want to keep a couple of hens and then cross them with a Bourbon Red tom next year...that's my goal anyway.
> 
> I may go out and pick up a few of chicks to put with them  :/


I thought the broad breasted birds couldn't reproduce naturally?  I have been thinking about getting the "surplus broad breasted".  What did you get of each?


----------



## elevan

Cinni decided to stay on the ground in the coop tonight in a corner and has all three chicks tucked under her.  

I highly suspect that the brown chick spent last night under Big Red (our nanny hen).  We call her the nanny hen because if she sees a nest of eggs she simply must sit on them...she's not brood but she must watch over those eggs.  It's funny because when I let them out of the coop she runs to the barn where Skeeter is setting a nest.  Big Red jumps in and Skeeter jumps out and does her daily business.  When Skeeter returns Big Red jumps out.  Big Red is the ONLY chicken allowed near Skeeter's nest.

Dove still only has one chick.  It is sooo super cute.  I'd try to get you a picture but she nearly broke my pinkie this afternoon when I snatched the chick to have a look.

Frizz's eggs are due to hatch tonight / tomorrow.  

Helga, our Salmon Faverolle hen has gone broody and I gave her 12 guinea eggs tonight.  She is such a sweetheart, I'm excited to see how she mothers.  SmallFarmGirl - she reminds me a lot of the hen whose story you posted a link to in your journal (Derp).

I guess if you want a bunch of hens to go broody all you need to do is build an incubator  




			
				jodief100 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are "surplus" broad breasted meaning that they are a mix of bronze and / or white.  By buying them this way they were only like $4.50 (plus shipping) each.
> 
> I want to keep a couple of hens and then cross them with a Bourbon Red tom next year...that's my goal anyway.
> 
> I may go out and pick up a few of chicks to put with them  :/
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the broad breasted birds couldn't reproduce naturally?  I have been thinking about getting the "surplus broad breasted".  What did you get of each?
Click to expand...

The problem with them is that the male cannot mount the female because of his "broad" breast.  The females are quite capable of reproducing naturally if a tom is able to mount them.  There are plenty of instances of them reproducing with a "non broad breasted" tom.

I got about 50 / 50 Bronze / White.  My guess is that I got mostly males based on the size of their snood lump already at such a young age.

The other 12 are doing very well tonight.


----------



## wannacow

I guess if you want a bunch of hens to go broody all you need to do is build an incubator  

Guess I'll be building an incubator...    None of mine have gone broody and I'm afraid my turks will stop laying pretty soon.


----------



## elevan

Yep, I currently have 6 broody hens...all after I built my incubator


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

elevan said:
			
		

> Yep, I currently have 6 broody hens...all after I built my incubator


That is too funny.  I have  buff Naked Neck sitting on a dozen eggs.  So far, she is a good sitter.  This is her first time.


----------



## Mamaboid

I am so jealous of your broodies.  I cannot get one to sit for nuttin.


----------



## elevan

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> I am so jealous of your broodies.  I cannot get one to sit for nuttin.


It has it's downsides...

The broodys tend to take the favored nest box causing a ruckus amongst the rest of the hens and then they have to find a new favored nest box and then they start laying in weird places and I have to go on an egg hunt...


----------



## Mamaboid

elevan said:
			
		

> Mamaboid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so jealous of your broodies.  I cannot get one to sit for nuttin.
> 
> 
> 
> It has it's downsides...
> 
> The broodys tend to take the favored nest box causing a ruckus amongst the rest of the hens and then they have to find a new favored nest box and then they start laying in weird places and I have to go on an egg hunt...
Click to expand...

I hear that on the egg hunt, we have to do that also.  We have two that like to lay inside the dog kennel, inside the igloo house.  Works fine most of the time as we don't use the kennel on a regular basis.....but the last week we have been using it during the day because our Foxy girl is in heat and Spike is determined he will visit her.  Poor chickens are so confused as to why suddenly they cannot get into their hidey spot, they are laying on the ground right outside the kennel....crazy animals.


----------



## elevan

Well Dove only has one chick.  She tried really hard it seems to break another out of it's shell but it just didn't happen for her or the poor chick.  The rest of her eggs were duds.

The remaining turkey poults are doing great and the hatchery issued me a credit on the 3 that died.

There is no progress to report on Frizz's eggs which were due last night / today.  But she's hunkered down on them and keeping them all really close.  The poor girl is still mostly featherless.  I think that if she hatches any I'll move her and any chicks to confinement and feed them turkey starter so she gets plenty of protein to regrow her feathers and be beautiful again.

Skeeter's eggs are due to hatch Friday nite / Saturday and are being well taken care of.

Hershey is setting on duck eggs due to hatch on the 28th and she is taking very good care of her nest / eggs.

Helga is already taking excellent care of her clutch of guinea eggs.

I have a buyer who wants chicks at the end of this week and so far I don't really have any available...keep those fingers crossed for good hatches


----------



## elevan

Look what we found in a bucket in the backyard:







We set the bucket down on it's side and away s/he went!


----------



## autumnprairie

Adorable


----------



## elevan

I've been doing a lot of digging into information on herbs lately and ran across some great info on cumin.



> Cumin is the second most popular spice in the world (black pepper is the most popular) and is commonly used in Mexican, Indian, Middle Eastern, and North African cuisine. It's what gives taco meat its signature flavor. But while it can be used to add amazing zing to dishes, it also packs many powerful health benefits.
> 
> Here are six health benefits of Cumin.
> 
> Energy Booster
> Cumin is a great source of iron, which helps to maintain healthy energy levels. Iron improves blood flow throughout the body to increase oxygen delivery on a cellular level.
> 
> Cancer Prevention
> Cumin has been found in studies to have potent anti-cancer properties. One study found that it may have protective effects against stomach and liver cancer. This is probably thanks to its free radical fighting properties. Free radicals can contribute to cancer development and growth, so consuming foods and Herbs that fight free radicals can help to prevent cancer and other illnesses.
> 
> Digestive Health
> Cumin is beneficial for the digestive system, helping with the symptoms of nausea, indigestion, diarrhea, and flatulence. Cumin contains "thymol", a compound that stimulates stomach acid production and allows the body to get maximum nutrition from food.
> 
> Detoxification
> Cumin increases the heat in the body, boosting the metabolism as well as improving kidney and liver function. This can help the body get rid of impurities, which will decrease the chances of disease in the body.
> 
> Skin Health
> Getting rid of toxins within the body can also reduce the incidence of skin problems. Breakouts such as blemishes, rashes, and boils are usually a result of the body trying to remove waste in the body and using Cumin may reduce these symptoms because the waste is efficiently taken care of through the digestive system.
> 
> Increased Lactation
> In addition to increasing energy, the iron in Cumin may also be beneficial for lactating mothers because it may help to increase milk production. The thymol in Cumin may be another reason why milk production is increased, because it stimulates gland secretion.
> By: A Thyme for Herbs


Now that last note "Increased Lactation" got me thinking...has anyone attempted to use this for livestock?  I don't know if it would change the milk flavor...cumin imparts a smoky quality to foods and I'm not so sure smoky milk would taste good  :/  If anyone has tried it or wants to try it I'd love to hear how it works / how it goes.


----------



## redtailgal

Em, I dont know for sure, but I think that the taste does carry over into the milk.  Here's why:  When my second was born, I breastfeeding.  I made tacos one night with a homemade herb mix that contained a lot of cumin (its my hubby's faborite herb).  Anyway, the next day, I was pumping milk to put in reserve and noticed that it smelled like TACOS.  lol, we were making jokes about feeding the baby taco flavored breast milk.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Em, I dont know for sure, but I think that the taste does carry over into the milk.  Here's why:  When my second was born, I breastfeeding.  I made tacos one night with a homemade herb mix that contained a lot of cumin (its my hubby's faborite herb).  Anyway, the next day, I was pumping milk to put in reserve and noticed that it smelled like TACOS.  lol, we were making jokes about feeding the baby taco flavored breast milk.


----------



## redtailgal

You know I'm into the herb thing, so if you find any other juicy info, let me know!

Oh and hey, guess what?  WE"RE HAVING A BABY!  I'm a little excited.  jus' a wee wittle bit.


----------



## elevan

I forgot to mention...


I can see Maggie's udder now!  It's such a cute little FF udder


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## elevan

I palpated Maggie and could feel her baby!  I'm hoping she has more than one but one is all that I was able to feel.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> I palpated Maggie and could feel her baby!  I'm hoping she has more than one but one is all that I was able to feel.


----------



## redtailgal

YAY!  Maggie babies!

I still think  you could do a children's book with her.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> YAY!  Maggie babies!
> 
> I still think  you could do a children's book with her.


I still may consider that.  She's been such a crazy critter right from birth.


----------



## elevan

Dang stupid weather!  That's all I have to say right now.


----------



## redtailgal

I understand that.  Its beautiful here right now, but it's only a tease.  There is a big black cloud on the horizon.........


----------



## elevan

Well.  I just found out that a fellow BYH member lives literally right around the corner from me!  How cool is that?


----------



## redtailgal

sigh.

I am soooo jealous.


----------



## elevan

I know RTG...I wish you were closer!

This member is less than 5 minutes away but I'll let them say who they are if they want.  I'll have to make the time to give them a call and arrange a get together.

I love to meet members, so if anyone else is close to me or coming through my area feel free to do as this member did and shoot me a PM!  BTW....Morrow County is a fairly small county in Ohio and not too far from Columbus, Marion or Mansfield


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> I know RTG...I wish you were closer!
> 
> This member is less than 5 minutes away but I'll let them say who they are if they want.  I'll have to make the time to give them a call and arrange a get together.
> 
> I love to meet members, so if anyone else is close to me or coming through my area feel free to do as this member did and shoot me a PM!  BTW....Morrow County is a fairly small county in Ohio and not too far from Columbus, Marion or Mansfield


Ohh... I want to meet ALL OF YA'LL!!! Hmm...


----------



## elevan

I'm gonna throw this idea into my journal to toss it around...what do y'all think of Herdstock?  Kind of like a BYC ChickenStock but for herd members...could even combine the 2.  It's been casually mentioned by members a few times...  If someone is serious enough to want to organize one let me know and I'll see what I can do to help.


----------



## redtailgal

Well, I'm a doofus and I have no idea what a herdstock is and what it takes to have one.


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Well, I'm a doofus and I have no idea what a herdstock is and what it takes to have one.


I think it is like woodstock?
I am jealous too , I want to meet all of ya too


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Well, I'm a doofus and I have no idea what a herdstock is and what it takes to have one.


x2


----------



## elevan

There has never been a Herd Stock before  

Read up on Chicken Stocks on BYC  to get an idea of what I'm talking about.



> BYC is a fantastic place for chicken enthusiasts all over the world to get together to chat chicken by simply turning on their computers.
> 
> But every once in a while we want to meet our fellow BYC addicts for face to face discussions where we can have a fun time and make new friends.   It is for this reason that our members setup local Chickenstocks all over the world.
> 
> Chickenstock was started by BYC as a way for Backyard Chicken members to meet each other.  It has grown to global proportions and there are gatherings all over the US and a couple overseas.  It was even featured in the Tractor Supply magazine, and some have had newspaper coverage.


----------



## redtailgal

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm a doofus and I have no idea what a herdstock is and what it takes to have one.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is like woodstock?
> I am jealous too , I want to meet all of ya too
Click to expand...

Woodstock?!!!

Groovy, Man!  Maybe it wont be so muddy...........


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I had the same idea!


----------



## Mamaboid

I was a remote host on AOL for a long time, and my username was Auntbjs.  We had Auntstock at my house in 1997.  I had 35 people for a 3 day weekend.  Can you imagine 35 virtual strangers in your house for 3 days.  LOL   We had a BLAST.  We had tents set up in the field and yard, and campers, and couches full.  Some very strong friendships came from that gathering, and of course there is always the ONE that disappoints and had to be asked to leave.....but that is a whole nuther story.


----------



## redtailgal

Count me in!  I'll come!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Me too! I'm only an hour away from ELeVan. There is a banquet facility behind my house that I am a member of - I get low rates. They only hold about 200 people though.


----------



## that's*satyrical

So cool!!! I loved feeling the babies inside the momma. It brought me back to when I felt my own babies moving on my belly


----------



## autumnprairie

Happy Earth Day


----------



## elevan

IF someone wants to spearhead a Herd Stock, let me know!

One thing that some BYC Chickenstocks do is have participates pay a fee to the organizer to cover costs, so don't think that you would have to be responsible for all costs.




			
				Mamaboid said:
			
		

> I was a remote host on AOL for a long time, and my username was Auntbjs.  We had Auntstock at my house in 1997.  I had 35 people for a 3 day weekend.  Can you imagine 35 virtual strangers in your house for 3 days.  LOL   We had a BLAST.  We had tents set up in the field and yard, and campers, and couches full.  Some very strong friendships came from that gathering, and of course there is always the ONE that disappoints and had to be asked to leave.....but that is a whole nuther story.


Gathering as a Herdstock might be small the first time....or it could be huge - who knows?  I don't have the space to host on my property or I certainly would.



			
				Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> Me too! I'm only an hour away from ELeVan. There is a banquet facility behind my house that I am a member of - I get low rates. They only hold about 200 people though.


And Newark isn't that far from Columbus...where a major airport is


----------



## elevan

Maggie has literally doubled the size of her udder and her "girth" in the past 2 days  

I'll try to get some pics tomorrow of her for y'all.  I gave her another feel today and still cannot determine if I feel more than one kid in there or not.


----------



## Mamaboid




----------



## redtailgal

OK tell Maggie "lets go!"

I've got this birthin' thing down pat now.

I just have to sit and BREATHE.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## Roll farms

We used to host chickenstocks here at our house.   It turned sour when someone's teenage child broke into vehicles and stole cd's and pocket change, so we quit doing it.

We took up donations / had silent auctions, and donated the money to the old BYC (before Nifty's time) so that Chickchair (rest her soul) could help pay the EZ board expenses.


I'm very willing to host one again here at our house, provided folks keep their kids in line.   
First one I see throwing sticks or rocks in the pond or at the animals, will be asked to leave.... (Yes, it's happened before...)

No money necessary, just everyone bring something to eat.  We can grill burgers and dogs for 'meat'.

It's no convention center, but we have 18 acres, plenty of parking space, and 2 bathrooms.  

(We're near Marion, IN - 1 hr N. of Indianapolis.)


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> We used to host chickenstocks here at our house.   It turned sour when someone's teenage child broke into vehicles and stole cd's and pocket change, so we quit doing it.
> 
> We took up donations / had silent auctions, and donated the money to the old BYC (before Nifty's time) so that Chickchair (rest her soul) could help pay the EZ board expenses.
> 
> 
> I'm very willing to host one again here at our house, provided folks keep their kids in line.
> First one I see throwing sticks or rocks in the pond or at the animals, will be asked to leave.... (Yes, it's happened before...)
> 
> No money necessary, just everyone bring something to eat.  We can grill burgers and dogs for 'meat'.
> 
> It's no convention center, but we have 18 acres, plenty of parking space, and 2 bathrooms.
> 
> (We're near Marion, IN - 1 hr N. of Indianapolis.)




Awesome Roll!

If you want to post in Me, My Herd, My Family and start it rolling - go ahead whenever you're ready  

I'd definitely make the drive!


----------



## autumnprairie

this sounds like so much fun


----------



## Roll farms

If I don't do it by this afternoon, can you remind me....?  It's my crazy, get up at 3am day and I may forget....


----------



## elevan

Sure thing


----------



## elevan

THAT HORSE!!!!     

I despise THAT horse!

What did she do now?...you might be asking...

She tore down the boy's fence!  Yep, Snickers was out with the main herd including underage doelings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

At first I didn't notice the fence just that Snickers was missing and I was petrified that he'd escaped to the neighbors again and might be in danger but I didn't see him and then I noticed the fence...Thank goodness Ranger didn't notice or it would have been worse since he's the only one proven to be a breeder, but we're taking no chances the young doelings will be luted in 3 weeks.

And since I'm home by myself without adequate resources to fix the fence I had to improvise...it looks redneck.  My solution involved tree limbs and baling twine...I bet you can just imagine what it looks like.  One side has tree limbs tied to it with runs of twine and the other side has brush piled up to keep the dang horse away from the fence.

In case you were wondering...I chased her around the field again...yelling obscenities the whole time.  Snickers stood at the pond watching me chase her while happily munching grass / weeds.  When I was done chasing the horse and fixing the fence I went to get Snickers and found him sunning himself against a petrified log near the pond happy as could be.  Grabbed him by the horns and we "perp walked" back to his pasture.  Ranger was not a bit pleased to see him since he didn't get to go out and have fun.

I'm exhausted but made my rounds checking poultry that isn't in the main coop.  Turkeys are growing nicely.  Stared to head back out through the barn and heard intense cheeping.  Started looking closer and found a brand new chick on the ground below the nest box that Skeeter is setting in the barn!  Skeeter was off grabbing a bite to eat so I put the chick back and shoo'ed Skeeter back to the barn.  It's the cutest little thing!  And it's 4 days late hatching!  ud


----------



## elevan

Here is a (bad) pic of Skeeter's chick:


----------



## autumnprairie

so cute!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

That doesn't look like an emu. Where are the emus?


----------



## Roll farms

It's the newest thing....Emus that look like chickens.  I'm sure it'll be all the rage....


----------



## elevan

Skeeter will probably have another chick by morning    I checked her eggs and one has a hole in it and when I tapped the egg - it tapped back


----------



## elevan

Skeeter's second chick is almost out and peeping like crazy  

But the real story of the morning is...

I really should have a camera installed into my coop as it's a sitcom every single day.  Today it was the saga of Dove, the broody hen.  Dove couldn't find her chick and I could hear it peeping like crazy.  Since it had gotten itself stuck yesterday I figured that's what it had done today only I could not find the little brat.  Then Dove must have thought that Toto had something to do with the missing chick cause she started a knock down drag out fight with her.  Feathers and dust were flying and the just wouldn't stop.  Then one of the roosters came in (not sure which but it was one of the Buff Brahmas) to see what was going on and he must have thought that I was the one causing problems as I'm down on my knees looking for this chick while the 2 girls are fighting on the other side of the coop.

The next thing I know...BAM!  BAM!  BAM!  I get slammed in the back 3 times by this roo.  I jump up and give him a kick to get him away from me.  He puffs himself up and comes at me again and I send him flying again.  This repeats over and over and the girls stop fighting to watch which "rooster" wins.  Finally I'd had enough and had the perfect aim to kick him out of the window.  I tell you one more flog from that boy and he would have been tonight's dinner menu.  Now some of you may say that I should just make him dinner anyway...but the way I see it is that he is normally a very good roo and give me (the head roo) a wide berth as all the roos do, he just thought I was hassling his hens.

Now that the rooster was out and the girls were done fighting I went back to looking for that chick.  I lifted Helga (since she babysits Cinni's brown chick at night) but no Dove baby  :/   Chantilly is in a nest box next to Helga, so I check there...no Dove baby  :/  Checked under Frizz but no Dove baby :/  Last up was Hershey who is setting on duck eggs in the tiniest nest box we have...barely big enough for her.  And there is where I found Dove baby, clear at the back of that tiny nest box under Hershey!  Dove was so excited to find her baby and immediately started cooing at her and showing her to the food.  

Me?  I was completely worn out from my fight with that roo.  It was either Hawkeye or Junior (as the other has a floppy comb) which are my 2 best roos and neither have ever flogged me before.  Now the other one...the one with the floppy comb (his name is inappropriate) would be heading for the pot if it had been him as he has indeed flogged me a few times but learned a hard lesson the last time.

There's always a story to tell when you live on a farm.


----------



## terrilhb

Thanks ELeVan. I always enjoy a good laugh in the morning. Roo's are a trip sometimes. I am glad however that you found the baby.


----------



## redtailgal

Lol,  isnt it amazing the drama that can come because of just a tiny little critter?

I'm glad you didnt kill that roo.  He was doing his job and protecting his girls.


----------



## elevan

Skeeter's second chick didn't make it.  She got it out of the egg but it was obvious that something was wrong    So Skeeter has just one chick and has been moved to a broody box so that her and the chick can get dedicated food and water for a few days while mingling with the rest of the flock through the wire.


----------



## redtailgal

Aww. That's a shame about the little chick.

How many babies do you have right now?


----------



## Royd Wood

Sorry about the chick elevan

How is the surviving calf these days - out to grass yet ???


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Aww. That's a shame about the little chick.
> 
> How many babies do you have right now?


Chicks...there are 5 between 3 broody hens right now.



			
				Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Sorry about the chick elevan
> 
> How is the surviving calf these days - out to grass yet ???


Yeah, he's been out in the pasture for a couple of months now.  This grass fed only route definitely slows down the growth and he cost a fortune in hay this winter!  We decided whether he's fully finished or not come fall he'll go to the processor.


----------



## wannacow

Elevan, may I borrow your incubator so my hens will go broody???    Please...?


----------



## Mamaboid

wannacow said:
			
		

> Elevan, may I borrow your incubator so my hens will go broody???    Please...?


That's all it takes.  I got my incubator on Saturday...Sunday morning two hens went broody.  Works every time.


----------



## elevan

Today's chicken soap opera installment:
Saga of Hershey, the broody hen - Hershey is a Barnevelder hen currently setting on duck eggs due to hatch on Saturday 4/28.

Our East India drake (duck) has always been King of the barnyard.  All poultry make way for Hardy as is his right as King.  If they should dare to stand in his way he "gooses" them or gives them a little bite to the behind    Well, today Hardy goosed the wrong girl.  

Hershey was off the nest box grabbing a bite to eat and a quick drink of water when Hardy entered the coop.  Hershey caught Hardy looking into her nest box and went over to tell him that was a no no...she told him by puffing up real big, shaking and give a loud squawk!  When Hardy seemed to have lost interest in her box, Hershey turned away to go back to the food...but Hardy took that very moment to "goose" Hershey.

It was on like Donkey Kong!  

Hershey jumped up into the air and spun around landing on Hardy's back.  Jumped up and down on him several times and then pinned him to the ground with one foot on his back and one foot pinning his neck.  She then started beating him with her beak.  Afraid she would kill him, I intervened and saved Hardy.

Poor guy didn't know what hit him.  It was a tank named Hershey.  It's gonna be interesting when those eggs hatch and Hershey is guarding ducklings.


----------



## terrilhb

Sorry Elevan that is hilarious.


----------



## redtailgal

Lol, hershey sounds like my kind of gal!


----------



## Queen Mum

Hershey,  The perfect name.  HER Shey.  Her she the girl not to mess with.  Get out of HER way or SHEY will kick your butt!


----------



## daisychick

Sooooo When are you going to get a chicken coop camera up?    I need something funny to watch during the day when I am bored.


----------



## Lute

Whew! And I thought my NHR Rosy was the only one to drop kick the other chickens!


----------



## elevan

No chicken soap opera today.  I was in a rush this morning though.  Had to get the chickens out, turkeys checked on, goats checked, boys on the bus, Boingo fed / medicated, showered and out the door.

I spent 3 hours at the school today.  K was Star of the Week so I was there for his presentation then we had lunch together.  Then I stayed for his physical therapy until time to bring B home for the day.


----------



## elevan

Headache today...quite literally.  My head feels like I've been whacked with a board.  Might have to have DH stop running errands and take me for a shot  

We're scheduled to deliver 2 of the wethers to their new home tomorrow.  Bye bye Rocky and Little Boy.

One of my egg customers wanted to bring her family by this weekend (she needs eggs too).  We're trying to work that into tomorrow.

Then Monday or Tuesday my Sicillian Buttercup hens are going to a new home (hopefully).  I'm not a fan of the breed...they scream and they just "look weird" to me.  That customer also wants chicks and my broodys just haven't given me enough so we're crossing our fingers that the incubator works out and those eggs hatch on Monday.

Ok.  My head cannot take anymore.


----------



## Mamaboid

Hope you feel better real soon.  Wouldn't you just like to take your head and sit it on a shelf somewhere until it learns how to behave?  I hate migraines.


----------



## redtailgal

i hate headaches.  feel better soon?


----------



## elevan

Thanks all.  We're pursuing a new treatment for my CFS and unfortunately I was already aware that it would cause me pain before I (hopefully) get better.  I might have 2 weeks of being sick and uncomfortable before the swing takes the other direction.  I just wasn't expecting that it would take me down so quickly...started yesterday.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Thanks all.  We're pursuing a new treatment for my CFS and unfortunately I was already aware that it would cause me pain before I (hopefully) get better.  I might have 2 weeks of being sick and uncomfortable before the swing takes the other direction.  I just wasn't expecting that it would take me down so quickly...started yesterday.


 Feel Better Soon, Em.


----------



## redtailgal

Hang with it Chic.  In the end it will be worth it!


----------



## elevan

The hatch in the bator has begun.  They're not officially due til tomorrow but 2 chicks have begun the process of "breaking" out.


----------



## elevan

Another one is getting started


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## elevan

I've got a little brown chick in my bator and 3 more working on busting out!  (And they're not due til tomorrow)



And 2 of my goat boys have a new home tonight.  We'll miss Rocky and Little Boy but the are now the start a herd for a frequent customer of ours.


----------



## elevan

2 ducklings so far under Hershey!


----------



## redtailgal

Poor hen is gonna have an identity crisis, lol


----------



## elevan

I think I'll try to sneak some of the bator chicks under her


----------



## redtailgal

elevan said:
			
		

> I think I'll try to sneak some of the bator chicks under her


     

I just finished a story for you.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Congratulations on the new chicks, Emily! Sounds like your incubator is working well!


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## elevan

4 chicks so far in the bator.  All doing great.  3 of them are heavily influenced by our Buff Brahma roosters.  The 4th is a Appenzeller / Salmon Faverolle Cross...super cute.  I'll try for pics soon.

Broody Hershey hatched 3 ducklings and squished 2    I took the last from her and have it under a lamp.

We also had to put down one of our Buff Brahma hens, Toto, today.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> 4 chicks so far in the bator.  All doing great.  3 of them are heavily influenced by our Buff Brahma roosters.  The 4th is a Appenzeller / Salmon Faverolle Cross...super cute.  I'll try for pics soon.
> 
> Broody Hershey hatched 3 ducklings and squished 2    I took the last from her and have it under a lamp.
> 
> We also had to put down one of our Buff Brahma hens, Toto, today.


Sorry about the losses. 

Congratulations on the succesful incubator hatch!


----------



## redtailgal

What an up and down day you've had.

I hate that about the ducklings.  But it's good that you were able to get one out of it.

What happened with Toto?


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> What happened with Toto?


She had a serious case of bumblefoot that despite treatment wasn't getting better, but worse.  It was obvious that the infection had become systemic yesterday so I had DH put her down.  I'm hoping that she just had too low of an immune system to deal with it rather than think that we were dealing with an antibiotic resistant strain of bacteria.  :/  She was a sweet girl and yesterday just could not longer even walk.


----------



## redtailgal

Hmmm,  I thought I remembered you saying that it was her having foot problems not too long ago.

Bumblefoot can be a bear sometimes.  If its something that you are really worried about, you could always put a foot bath at their coop door.  Of course, mine just flew over the foot bath and I ended up dipping feet daily.  

Hows the duckling?  When you get a chance, I'd love to see a pic of him/her............baby ducks are even cuter than baby chicks!


----------



## elevan

4 chicks from incubator hatch and duckling in the middle






2 chicks and duckling (in middle) checking out the turkeys





(Horrible pic) but there is the duckling!







Now, let me tell you about this morning...




Dove's baby is still missing so I'm writing it off as a loss.  I won't be letting her set any eggs again, she turned out a horrible mother.

Helga is setting on guinea eggs if you remember and had quite the attitude when she got off the nest this morning.  She "tore" into Dove for some reason and the 2 were fighting down and dirty.  Then Charlie (Salmon Faverolle rooster) came in to see what was happening and stepped between them and just gave them each a look in turn and they went about their respective business.  I love my Charlie!

Hershey abandoned the nest, so no more ducklings from that.  One egg in there had started to hatch and then quit...so sad.  The others were duds.

So on broodys I'm down to Helga and Frizz, who will not quit setting...she's so determined and I cannot seem to break her broodiness.

On top of that I have a Golden Buff (Red Sex Link) who is making a lovely nest.  She is collecting feathers and "pretty" things from all over to build it.  Never seen a chicken do this.  It's Big Red...the hen who "nanny sat" for Skeeter.  I imagine she plans to go broody and wants a "special" nest for her eggs.  

AND...my Appenzeller seems to be going broody.  Cruella is so cute!  She's my little buddy and has to greet me whenever I'm out there and she just looks adorable all poufed out.  

Now, that the bird business is out of the way do you want to hear the really really really really really really cool news of the morning?



I'm so excited about it...














Do you really want to know?










Yes?



It's about Maggie....


This is an awful pic but it should give you a clue...


















She has quite the impressive udder for a first freshener and a full pygmy!



AND...


WAIT FOR IT...













Ligs are GONE!


----------



## redtailgal

OH Yay!  GO Maggie!!!!!!

WOOT WOOT!


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## daisychick

We need May Day babies!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

C'mon Maggie!


----------



## jodief100




----------



## elevan

We are getting quite close!  If her rear end gets any looser she might fall apart  

I just finished dragging her to the kidding pen.  I'm thoroughly exhausted from that!  Trust me when I say that a 65# goat who doesn't want to go somewhere feels like a 500# behemouth!  We had her there up until 2 days ago when she jumped over the 4 foot fence!  This time she went straight into the shed and laid down.  I supplied her with a full bowl of alfalfa pellets and lots of fresh water and she's quite content to stay put at the moment.

I fully expect kids within 24-48 hours  

Keep that popcorn coming...I'm gonna need a snack


----------



## redtailgal

an all that.


----------



## elevan

Less than 10 minutes ago Maggie had a girl!!!!!!!!




Here they are together!


----------



## redtailgal

um, wow. Dangum.

That was fast.

Oh wait........CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## marlowmanor

YAY!  Pretty little girl too.  Looks like momma. Who is the daddy?

ETA: I have to agree with RTG, that was fast!


----------



## daisychick




----------



## that's*satyrical

Awww, congrats!!!


----------



## Roll farms

Maggie.

Darn it, I wasn't even finished w/ my popcorn...


----------



## Mamaboid

Congrats on that pretty little girl.  That has to be a goat record.  How do you get a goat thsat hasn't read the doe code?  Hope my two haven't.


----------



## elevan

Ranger is the daddy.  Maggie's baby looks just like her.  DH is so happy...he's loves the black / gray agouti pattern.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

adorable! Just catching up with BYH. sorry if I missed all the excitement...


----------



## wannacow

Congrats!!!


----------



## elevan

She needs a name...any suggestions?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

lama climber's daughter? 

Trixie? 
Jumper? 
Hmm... I'll come up with more.. 

Farm Princess??? 
Little Maggie?


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> Ranger is the daddy.  Maggie's baby looks just like her.  DH is so happy...he's loves the black / gray agouti pattern.


Is Ranger the one y'all lost a few months back?

Maggies daughter should be named Lisa, maybe even Mona Lisa.


----------



## elevan

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ranger is the daddy.  Maggie's baby looks just like her.  DH is so happy...he's loves the black / gray agouti pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Ranger the one y'all lost a few months back?
> 
> Maggies daughter should be named Lisa, maybe even Mona Lisa.
Click to expand...

No, Speedy was who we lost.  If Goldie kids mid month this month they will be his babies.

Ranger is proving to be quite the prolific breeder here


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ranger is the daddy.  Maggie's baby looks just like her.  DH is so happy...he's loves the black / gray agouti pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Ranger the one y'all lost a few months back?
> 
> Maggies daughter should be named Lisa, maybe even Mona Lisa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Speedy was who we lost.  If Goldie kids mid month this month they will be his babies.
> 
> Ranger is proving to be quite the prolific breeder here
Click to expand...

Ok, I couldn't remember which buck y'all had lost and didn't want to try to go through dozens of posts to figure it out. I like the "blue" goats too. My dad had a whole herd of blue pygmies at one point when I was younger. The blues were always his favorite.

So If Goldie kids mid May it will be Speedy's baby? I'm making sure I understand it right.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute! Congrats!


----------



## elevan

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Ranger the one y'all lost a few months back?
> 
> 
> 
> No, Speedy was who we lost.  If Goldie kids mid month this month they will be his babies.
> 
> Ranger is proving to be quite the prolific breeder here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I couldn't remember which buck y'all had lost and didn't want to try to go through dozens of posts to figure it out.
> 
> So If Goldie kids mid May it will be Speedy's baby? I'm making sure I understand it right.
Click to expand...

Yes, Speedy was a full pygmy and we lost him a few months back.

Ranger is a Nigerian Dwarf.

Here are some (older) pics to help

Speedy






Ranger


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Congratulations on the new little one. She is adorable. Will you be keeping her... er.. DH, rather?


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the new little one. She is adorable. Will you be keeping her... er.. DH, rather?


Yep, she'll be staying.


----------



## elevan

We've decided to name her Priya, which is Hindi for beloved.


----------



## autumnprairie

on Priya


----------



## redtailgal

Love the name.  It's different and you know how I love different.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Love the name.  It's different and you know how I love different.


I know!  I love all the people on BYH because they are all so different, but they all love one thing: Farm animals!


----------



## elevan

Seems it's always "raining"...and when it rains, it pours.

DH is losing his job...that stinks big time.

I have to put farm plans that I made for this summer on hold and hope that he finds a new job fairly quickly or we might have to lighten the load in regards to the animals that we already have.  Good thing that nice weather is here and they can eat grass and bugs pretty exclusively.


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> Seems it's always "raining"...and when it rains, it pours.
> 
> DH is losing his job...that stinks big time.
> 
> I have to put farm plans that I made for this summer on hold and hope that he finds a new job fairly quickly or we might have to lighten the load in regards to the animals that we already have.  Good thing that nice weather is here and they can eat grass and bugs pretty exclusively.


That really stinks.  I hope he can find a new job quickly.  What does your DH do? If is it a specialized job it may be harder to stay in that area. Hopefully your job market is better than mine. My DH has been hunting a job in SC so we can move down there. I need to put the details of that in my journal but haven't yet because there have been no replies back on anything my DH has applied to in SC.
 Praying your DH finds a job quickly, I know all too well how tight things get when both adults in the house aren't working.


----------



## redtailgal

Ahh.......a too common story here lately.


----------



## autumnprairie

so sorry to hear that. I hope he finds one quickly


----------



## elevan

He has some prospects already lined up.  He's in retail management Marlowmanor, but will probably have to take a step down the ladder just to get a position.  The worst part of it is that he was stabbed in the back by his assistant manager who wants his job.


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> He has some prospects already lined up.  He's in retail management Marlowmanor, but will probably have to take a step down the ladder just to get a position.  The worst part of it is that he was stabbed in the back by his assistant manager who wants his job.


At least he has some prospects lined up. As for the assistant managers behavior, I'm reminded of the saying "what goes around comes around". I bet the behavior comes back to bite them later. Starting lower on the ladder can stink for a bit, but if your DH is good at his job I bet he climbs back up the ladder quickly.


----------



## redtailgal

My hubby was in retail for 20 some odd years.  Retail can be BRUTAL, and this economy is NOT helping.  We were fortunate enough that Hubby could quit his job before it got so bad as his work.

It's usually the nice guy that gets the most problems, too.  

Maybe this is not so much of a challenge but more of an opportunity.  Hopefully, this will prove his chance to land the awesome job that provides well and doenst make him or the family unhappy.


----------



## elevan

Maggie is a little freaked out about cameras around her baby






Isn't this the cutest thing you've ever seen?!












My newest broody hen, Cruella


----------



## Queen Mum

Wow!  Cruella is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## marlowmanor

Since you have better pictures of Priya now she looks more black, but maybe that is the lighting(or lack thereof). Cruella is a pretty hen. One of our chicks we think may be an EE/polish cross and it has the mohawk look going on, similar to Cruella. If it turns out to be a hen (I'm suspicious that it may be a roo) I think it will be a pretty neat looking chicken.


----------



## RPC

Priya is pretty cute but I really like Cruella. She looks awesome.


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cutie! Love the "do" on the hen.


----------



## redtailgal

Yah Yah, the hen is pretty, but that lil goatie is so cute it stinks!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Priya is adorable. Maggies expression is hilarious. 

Cruella is beautiful, is she an apenzeller?


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Cruella is beautiful, is she an apenzeller?


Yes, she's an Apenzeller.  She is just the absolute sweetest hen.  I gave her 5 eggs to set on and she's quite content.

I do miss her greeting me every time I enter the coop as has always been her usual custom to do.  But now I just go to her to say hello  




			
				marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Since you have better pictures of Priya now she looks more black, but maybe that is the lighting(or lack thereof).


Oh, Priya is definitely black.  With frosted ears and a white top knot.  She's got the legginess of the ND from her daddy.


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruella is beautiful, is she an apenzeller?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she's an Apenzeller.  She is just the absolute sweetest hen.  I gave her 5 eggs to set on and she's quite content.
> 
> I do miss her greeting me every time I enter the coop as has always been her usual custom to do.  But now I just go to her to say hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have better pictures of Priya now she looks more black, but maybe that is the lighting(or lack thereof).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Priya is definitely black.  With frosted ears and a white top knot.  *She's got the legginess of the ND from her daddy*.
Click to expand...

That's how my boys are. My dad asked how they were and how big they were now. They definately have the leginess of a ND and at 9 months old are approximately 34" tall. I got a picture of them against the fence and did some calculations off how high they were compared to the fence.

Priya is definately a pretty girl. Is it possible she will get some more agauti showing up as she gets older from momma?


----------



## elevan

Here is Priya's daddy, Ranger







My 4 bator chicks and the duckling






Look what we found on the garage door's deadbolt...






K removed the frog from the deadbolt and then it decided to be his friend and didn't want to leave him


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Sounds like Cruella will make a good momma. 
Ranger is stunning. 

 Happy to hear K is making friends!

Your chicks (and duck) are adorable. Though that poor duck probably thinks he is a chicken!


----------



## elevan

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Priya is definately a pretty girl. Is it possible she will get some more agauti showing up as she gets older from momma?


Most likely.  Maggie was black when she was little too and the gray started peppering through when she was about 9 months old or so.


----------



## elevan

Cross your fingers for DH this afternoon


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Cross your fingers for DH this afternoon


 I hope all goes well.


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## BarredRockMomma




----------



## elevan

This afternoon went well for DH.  He should hear back early next week.


We have some new critters here at Honaker Farm.

First up are the bunny foo foos (anyone want to tell me what breed they are?)










And then one of the cats decided to have babies in the flower bed under my bedroom window


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

The bunnies are beautiful. 

But those kittens are absolutely adorable! Will you be keeping them?

Congratulations on the new additions!


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> The bunnies are beautiful.
> 
> *But those kittens are absolutely adorable! Will you be keeping them?*
> 
> Congratulations on the new additions!


Yeah, as long as they survive their mama's handling.  This is her 3rd litter and none have survived to be weaned.

This time we'll not be allowing the boys anywhere near her as I think them handling the kittens cause "Lips" their mama to abandon them.  She is the most scatterbrained cat that I have ever met.


----------



## elevan

We let the turkeys outside for the first time tonight.  I didn't take pics, sorry.  They LOVED it!  It was so cute watching them run in their little field.  They had so much fun and we had a blast watching them.  Then a storm rolled in and they had to go back inside.  Herding those 12 little turkey poults was very easy, thank goodness!


----------



## redtailgal

I'd bet those turkeys were cute, lol

I'll forgive you for not taking the pics, this time..........and   here's a   in case you needed one!


----------



## elevan

This duck egg cracks me up!  Those shavings chips were on the egg like that when I found it!







Turkeys on their second foray outside































.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute bunnies! Definitely a mix of some sort.

Love the kittens. Hopefully they will survive for you.

The turkeys are looking good.


----------



## elevan

Tonight's moon behind the clouds.  This pic reminds me of a jaguar's face / eye.  It's not the best, but I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## redtailgal

If that egg hatches, you HAVE to name it Happy!


----------



## elevan

Internet and phone were out all day Sunday  

A gal I went to school with (whose mother is one of my egg customers) asked if she could bring the kids over to see the animals.  I invited her to come and took them into the backyard while DH brought an animal at a time to visit them.  Not something that I would normally do but her mom has really been promoting my farm to anyone who will listen.  She left with a few dozen eggs too and the one daughter wants to be a farmer so a little education was given as well.

Our hay guy arrived this morning...yeah another round bale    I had to do something to keep that dang horse from tearing down fences.  

When he was leaving a van full of 7th day Adventists showed up.  I sold them eggs    DH said it was a ploy, they got eggs and my business card so now they have my phone number.  *shakes my head*  Normally I don't take well to folks preaching on my doorstep as generally they like to tell you that you're wrong and they're right and their way is the only way.  But if you remember a previous post of mine you'll know that this group includes a very elderly lady who I would never tell to leave for fear of giving her a heart attack or something.


----------



## elevan

Looks like I have a broody guinea hen.  At least she's in the coop in a nest box.  I think I'll give her a full clutch of eggs.  What do you think?


----------



## redtailgal

Go for it!

you NEED more babies.  NEED.


----------



## elevan

Like I NEED another hole in the head  



Yeah, I'd already made up my mind before I asked the question


----------



## elevan

Well, the guinea gal is gonna be allowed to set some eggs  

K had an appointment this morning with a counselor to discuss some of his "quirks".  I really hope that it helps him.

I took K to school after his appointment only to walk in on the principal telling me that he had to talk to me about B.    Needless to say that I came home with B in tow.  He was found sitting in the hallway this morning after class started eating a granola bar and saying he was waiting for me.  Then he stole 6 books from the book swap.  Then he got defiant with the principal.  The principal said this was the first time in all the issues that B has had that he has gotten defiant with him.  So B came home, had lunch and did his afternoon work and is now standing on the wall until school is out at 3:30p.  His birthday is the end of this month and he is perilously close to having it cancelled.  

So, sorry RTG...he still hasn't earned back camera privileges so that he can do the camera challenges.  

Both of these boys and now DH losing his job last week just make for a mess here.  DH is so frustrated and so patience is rather thin with him.

Lots of rain today so not much news on the critters as they are hiding out in barns and coops.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I hope your week gets better. Grandma used to say when lots of things are going wrong all at once it is because something amazing is about to happen and your life.


----------



## redtailgal

Well, let him know that I miss his pics, and will be glad when he gets his camera back, but for now, he's got to take care of things that are more important!


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## elevan

Here she is...my broody guinea


----------



## Roll farms

Broody guinea hens are evil! 

Sure hope your week improves.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## elevan

Apricot Date Chia Bread for K's class snack tomorrow.
It's stuff with apricots and dates. The chia is in the dough.


----------



## redtailgal

Well, I wasnt hungry when I came to the forum.

Looks YUMMY..


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Well, I wasnt hungry when I came to the forum.
> 
> Looks YUMMY..


X2


----------



## elevan

I should have taken a pic of the inside before I packed it up for K.  I cut it up into 24 pieces. And since he only needed 22 for class we taste tested the other 2    It was "smack your Grandma" good!  Or as DH said "Shut the front door!"  It was funny because the front door was open and when he said it K got up and shut the door!


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## redtailgal

I am drooling over here.

Got a recipe?


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I am drooling over here.
> 
> Got a recipe?


Basic bread recipe (or you could use a mix).  Add a couple of Tablespoons of chia seeds to it.
Follow directions to the point of shaping the dough.
Then in a bowl mix together a small jar of apricot jam, 1/2 cup chopped dates, couple tablespoons of honey.
On a jelly roll pan (cookie sheet) spread out the dough, smear the jam mix onto the dough leaving a 1 inch border all around.
Fold 1/3 of the dough into the middle and repeat the other side (like folding a letter).  Pinch edges to seal.
Then allow to rise one last time for about 15 minutes.
Bake at 375* for 15-20 minutes until lightly golden brown.
Allow to cool completely and cut.

I came up with this spur of the moment because K needed a snack for school.  It turned out soooooooooooo goooood!


----------



## elevan

K says that the bread was a big hit in his class!

Been on the go all day today.  Sold 13 dozen eggs to a handful of customers, went to the vets to get some meds for Boingo, and ended up at B's counseling appointment.  B learned today that he must "own" his feelings.  In other words he must use the "I" statement and say things like, "I feel angry" or "I feel sad".  DH and I were told that we must do this to as B looks to us for an example.  B's had a really bad week this week and yesterday lost the privilege of having a birthday celebration on his upcoming birthday.  He may get it back but he has to earn it....just as he has to earn his camera privileges back.

DH is at an interview right now.  keep your fingers crossed for him  

Tomorrow morning is "Muffins for Moms" at the boys school.  I must split myself between 2 classrooms for about 2 hours in the morning.


----------



## elevan

I am so over my head!

I now have the domain of honakerfarm.com

Now, I have to build a real website from scratch and am hopelessly lost at the moment


----------



## redtailgal

elevan said:
			
		

> I am so over my head!
> 
> I now have the domain of honakerfarm.com
> 
> Now, I have to build a real website from scratch and am hopelessly lost at the moment


Can you do it?

YES! YOU CAN!

(sorry, been watchin' Bob the Builder)

ahem.

You'll do just fine, I'm sure.  

Cant wait to see the final result.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> I am so over my head!
> 
> I now have the domain of honakerfarm.com
> 
> Now, I have to build a real website from scratch and am hopelessly lost at the moment


I love website building!    You can do it!!!!


----------



## elevan

I accidentally installed a blog widget and finally figured out how to get it removed!

I am so lost!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> I accidentally installed a blog widget and finally figured out how to get it removed!
> 
> I am so lost!


 You can do it, Em!


----------



## elevan

Oh man....this is gonna take me years to figure out!  I've been trying since around 4pm...so just over 3 hours and I've gotten no where!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> Oh man....this is gonna take me years to figure out!  I've been trying since around 4pm...so just over 3 hours and I've gotten no where!


You have a pm!


----------



## elevan

I figured out how to "name" pages...can't figure out how to build content on them but hey at least it's a start!


----------



## elevan

GAH!  I wish I knew what the heck I am missing!


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## redtailgal

Hang in there.........you'll get it.


----------



## elevan

I have never felt so dumb in my life.  I've always been good with computers and this is beating me!


----------



## redtailgal

You are not dumb, you are frustrated.  There is a difference!

Is there anything I can do to help?


----------



## bonbean01

You are so capable at so many things and I know you'll get this!!!!

Now...I am still not able to get messages of my cell phone... 

Plus...I finally got a Skype phone that uses USB  to call my daughter in Europe...thing had such a tough blister pack, that I used scizzors to open the top...and accidentally cut the top of the CD for installing...so that is ruined.  You are miles ahead of me, but I keep on trying!


----------



## elevan

I have a page up saying it's under construction.  So I guess that's a start.


----------



## redtailgal

Its a good start.


----------



## elevan

Yeah, well I got there by reinstalling that blog program that I accidentally installed before that I don't want.  But at least it's something.

I give up.  Going to bed before I throw the computer out the window.


----------



## Roll farms

This is why I didn't start from scratch.......SO much quicker / easier to use one of the 'already made' ones.  I just don't have time for the pain / frustration you're going through.  
FWIW, Tripod is super easy.  

Good luck, whatever you end up doing.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Roll farms said:
			
		

> This is why I didn't start from scratch.......SO much quicker / easier to use one of the 'already made' ones.  I just don't have time for the pain / frustration you're going through.
> FWIW, Tripod is super easy.
> 
> Good luck, whatever you end up doing.


x2  I haven't used it in a few years but Tripod is very easy to learn.


----------



## KinderKorner

I'm finishing up degree in Website Design. I specialize in animal and farm websites. So if you need someone to help you out, I'd love to build you one, or assist. 

I always love the practice.  

I think built websites are much more attractive than the pre-made ones. But thats just me. lol


----------



## elevan

I really hate to say it but I gave up     I've messaged a few people who offered to help and we'll move on from there but I cannot not do this by myself or my computer will suffer my wrath.

Spent the morning with my boys for Mother's Day at school.  It was fun and they both did a great job!  DH and the boys are off right now to buy stuff to make me dinner tonight and possibly shopping for a gift as well.  Though they would have to give it to me right away as K is absolutely no good with surprises.  I'll take pictures of their school projects later and show you what they did.

Happy Mother's Day weekend to all!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Happy mother's day to you too! 

Edited because I added to many ooo's.


----------



## elevan

Well, my website is in someone else's hands.  Thank you!  Can't wait to see what they do with it!


----------



## elevan

Skeeter and her chick got onto a roost for the first time tonight and I was able to get a good pic of it.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Skeeter and her chick got onto a roost for the first time tonight and I was able to get a good pic of it.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...33982158_1159251741_32572687_1513586680_n.jpg


that is so cute


----------



## Royd Wood

elevan said:
			
		

> Happy Mother's Day weekend to all!


 Will someone tell me when Mothers Day turned from one day into a whole weekend  

Nice pic of the chick and mum


----------



## elevan

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mother's Day weekend to all!
> 
> 
> 
> Will someone tell me when Mothers Day turned from one day into a whole weekend
> 
> Nice pic of the chick and mum
Click to expand...

It's always been such for my family


----------



## elevan

DH finally got around to uploading this pic.

He and the boys made dinner for me tonight.  Baked Salmon, roasted red peppers & Basil quinoa, and mixed berries.  You'll notice that there are no veggies on this plate.

In addition to this they went to the bakery where I normally buy cannolis and instead of buying me a cannoli they bought a little chocolate lava cake for me.  It was stale and very dry, but I ate it anyway.  

I really appreciate their effort, but I still feel like a stuffed pig (it was the cake that did that to me).


----------



## redtailgal

I love Cannolis!  

My hips do too.  They hold them forever.

How sweet of your guys to make you dinner!


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I love Cannolis!
> 
> My hips do too.  They hold them forever.




Mine too!

I got addicted to them when I was an executive assistant and one of the management team would bring them to me as a bribe when he needed a favor.


----------



## autumnprairie

I would love a true cannoli can;t find them in Arkansas


----------



## elevan

I am WORE OUT!  We decided to utilize a portion of our barn in a better fashion that seems to always collect water.  We took about a quarter of the area and built a pen for our pig so she'd have a bigger indoor space than the tiny little area she has now.  We finished that.  Then we decided to use about a third of the area for our turkey pen (we were originally gonna build a hoop coop but with DH losing his job we have to use what we got).  We're building a raised floor making good use of some pallets.  We had to stop that project because our drills ran out of juice, so we'll take that back up day after tomorrow.  I don't have a fancy barn but I have good pens for my critters and I've been able to re-purpose all kinds of materials to make my pens / coops / barns.

Tomorrow is Mother's day and also the one year anniversary of my Grandpa's death.  I really hate that the date lined up like that.  My aunts decided that we should have a big get together to take Grandma's mind off of it.  I have a feeling that it'll have the opposite effect and she's be remembering the big get together that we had after Grandpa's service.  Hope I'm wrong on that, but Grandma Emily and I are a lot alike and I know that's how it would hit me.  Anyway, I'm gonna make another loaf of the Apricot Date Chia Bread like I made for K's class to take tomorrow.

DH and I nailed down the date for our vow renewal and his early birthday party wrapped into one big bash.  It'll be June 23, which is only 2 days past our anniversary.  We're gonna have it potluck style as well, with a watermelon "cake" as the centerpiece.  And a bonfire in the evening.  We're writing our own renewal vows, which makes DH a little apprehensive. But it's been 15 years, he should be able to figure out what to say right?


----------



## redtailgal

I'm sure he'll figure out something.  Of course, my hubby would say something like "i vow to not leave my fishin' bait on the top shelf of the fridge anymore so it wont drip in addition to all that stuff I said the first time around."  

Hopefully, your hubby has more tact than mine.  If it works out well, let me know, I'll have your hubby give mine lessons!

Give your grandma Emily a big hug and tell her you love her....it will make tomorrow all worth it to her.


----------



## Roll farms

My FIL passed away on my mom's birthday, which also happened to fall on Easter that year.  So we are reminded when we mention my mom's b-day and every Easter (even though the date changes).  I *hate* when bad things happen on 'good' days that dampen them.

((hug)) to your family as you remember your grandpa.  Hope being together helps you all.


----------



## elevan

Regarding good dates that bad things happen on....my wedding anniversary is June 21.  We were gonna renew our vows at our 10 year (2007) and my Dad had heart trouble a few weeks before and they scheduled him for a heart cath on that day so we cancelled our plans.  He was diagnosed with leukemia on 6/17/2008.  He was told that there was nothing more that they could do and that he was dying on 6/18/2009.  I told DH that if Dad died on our anniversary that year that we were getting a divorce...he died on 6/23/2009.  So it's kind of strange that we picked that date this year to renew our vows I guess.


----------



## elevan

I am so upset right now.

I walked into the coop to find a (at least a week old) chick dead - killed - right inside the door.  This was NOT one of my chicks.  It was NOT a chick from any of my broodys.  I don't know where it came from.  DH thinks that someone dropped it off into our field but that makes no sense...but finding it dead, obviously killed by my chickens inside the coop really upsets me.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I would think somebody would had to have dropped the chick off in (or around) your coop. If he wasn't from one of your broodys.

That is a very odd situation. I hope you figure out this mystery soon. I would be upset too.


----------



## HankTheTank

Maybe someone had the chick and couldn't take care of it, so they figured you could, and just put it in with your chickens. People used to do that when we had ducks and geese. 

Hope you figure it out soon


----------



## redtailgal

We came home one day to find a cardboard box with 12 chicks inside it sitting in our driveway once.

   They didnt even both to put them in the shade, so half of them were dead.

I never figured out where they came from, but it upset me.......made me angry.


----------



## elevan

If someone dropped it then that upsets me a whole lot more because in order to get to my coop is not exactly simple.  And the chick was inside my coop.

I looked and didn't find any others.  I just cannot wrap my head around this and it upsets me more than it should I suppose.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Wow, that is so strange and awful.  I don't know what I 'd be more upset about.  Someone ditching a baby chick when I probably would have just taken it if they had stopped at my door and asked, or someone being bold enough to go into my building without my permission.  People are so creepy.


----------



## autumnprairie

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Wow, that is so strange and awful.  I don't know what I 'd be more upset about.  Someone ditching a baby chick when I probably would have just taken it if they had stopped at my door and asked, or someone being bold enough to go into my building without my permission.  People are so creepy.


X2


----------



## elevan

I haven't found any additional chicks so I guess I just have to try to let this mystery go and hope that some day the reason for it will reveal itself.

Today I feel like such a heel.  My mom has been "dating" a guy online for quite a long time now as he is in the Army and was supposed to get leave in June when they would actually get to meet.  I kind of teased her and her sisters (my aunts) yesterday that my aunts would get to meet mom's mystery man at our vow renewal in June.  Mom told me this morning that she and Eddie broke up the day DH got fired so she didn't want to tell me then.  So now I feel like a heel for teasing her yesterday.  But especially since she has to tell her sisters that he won't be there and why.

But she also informed me that she won't be here for dinner tonight as she has a date.  So at least she didn't let it get her down and she's used the past couple weeks to get back into the scene.  I feel better that she's dating/ talking to guys who are local as opposed to being limited to online talks because we all know that you can be whoever you want online and not everyone chooses to be honest about themselves.

DH left to go get B and since he's been gone a while I'm guessing he's having a long talk with the principal.  B was supposed to be in school until 1pm today but the secretary called just before 11am and said that the principal said that he must be picked up...which means he did something really bad.

Priya has hit the "jack rabbit" stage of little goat kids.  She's just bouncing all over the maternity pen    Her and her mama should be able to be moved later this week in with the bigger herd.


----------



## elevan

B was *GREEN* in school today!  

Gonna go out and work in on our new turkey pen for a while.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

&  for B


----------



## Roll farms

B!


----------



## jodief100

Things are crazy!!!!!


----------



## redtailgal

To quote a certain frog that I know.............It aint easy being green!

Tell B that the crazy ole redtail gal is SUPER proud of him!  

I'm doing the happy dance for him




 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Shake, shake, shake!  Shake, shake, shake!  Shake that booty!  Shake that BOOTY!   



uh? what? You never seen an old woman who like to boogy?


----------



## elevan

Had a slight change in plans today...had to set up a broody pen for Helga and her 12 guinea keets!!!  That chicken hen did GOOD!  100% hatch.


----------



## elevan




----------



## daisychick

As much as I can't stand guineas (I could stand them if they were mute and a little smarter) ......Guinea keets sure are some of the most adorable babies.    Helga did a great job!


----------



## autumnprairie

Helga did a great job


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## Roll farms

Nice mix of colors, too.  Congrats!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Those are adorable!  Congrats!


----------



## wannacow

Ooo...  Those are REALLY cute!


----------



## bonbean01

Too cute!!!!  Love the colours 

Last fall we decided to not keep our bantams through winter and water freezing every two hours and wanted to change over to full size chickens.  Did the dreaded deed and filled the freezer...except for our beautiful rooster and a mate...they have been somewhat free range, but we still kept feed and water for them and put up with Roo doing his wake up routine under the bedroom window at 4 am...now the hen Goldie is sittling on 11 eggs and I want to keep her safe from some roaming dogs...if I put her and her eggs up in a cage she will be safe, but will she reject her eggs?  

oh...and Goldie "talks" to us while sitting and likes to be pet and hand fed ... spoiled rotten


----------



## Waterfall

Wow the coloring on those Chicks are great.  I love a good broody hen.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Congratulations on the keets, Em! They're adorable!


----------



## elevan

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Too cute!!!!  Love the colours
> 
> Last fall we decided to not keep our bantams through winter and water freezing every two hours and wanted to change over to full size chickens.  Did the dreaded deed and filled the freezer...except for our beautiful rooster and a mate...they have been somewhat free range, but we still kept feed and water for them and put up with Roo doing his wake up routine under the bedroom window at 4 am...now the hen Goldie is sittling on 11 eggs and I want to keep her safe from some roaming dogs...if I put her and her eggs up in a cage she will be safe, but will she reject her eggs?
> 
> oh...and Goldie "talks" to us while sitting and likes to be pet and hand fed ... spoiled rotten


Every time I've tried to move a nest prior to the beginning of eggs hatching has resulted in a freaked out broody.  I've always been able to get them to settle back on the nest when moved it back to it's original location but my nests are drawers that pull out.

You could probably fashion a cage around her current spot though that would protect her from dogs.

When Skeeter went broody she chose a spot in the barn and I was freaked out about her not being locked up but thankfully she made it to hatch day and willingly moved when she hatched her eggs.


----------



## manybirds

!!!!!!! i saw the BABIES up there and i thought it said RABIES! i was freaked lol, especially since i'm reading cujo right now


----------



## elevan

Thanks everyone.

Now I'll tell you a little bit more about these little ones.  

We entered the coop yesterday to find keets EVERYWHERE!  11 had hatched and the last egg was working on it.  While we gathered up keets, Helga decided to leave the nest and join us in collecting her babies but didn't want to get back onto the nest with the last egg.  So we gathered up the 11 babies and put them and Helga into a broody pen.  What to do with that last egg?  I'm a little shy to admit that I tucked it into my *ahem* upper shirt while I figured that out.  I eventually tucked it under Hershey to finish hatching.  Once it hatched I put it with Helga.  So right now it's the runt but doing well.

Then there is the keet that DH calls Hoppy.  Hoppy has a broken leg.  I mean severely broken as in there is no way that I can set it.  Between Hoppy's other leg and wings, s/he gets around very well and is eating / drinking and cuddling under Helga with gusto, so I hope that Hoppy makes it.  But the leg is completely useless and has already started to atrophy.

These little keets are amazingly social with us.  I think that being raised by a chicken will help warm them up to people and they'll likely be less wild than our other guineas.  At least that's my hope.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

I've been invited to speak at a local 4-H about my poultry.  I'm considering whether or not to accept the invitation as I'm no expert, I just do what works for me and fly by the seat of my pants on everything else   

We spent the day working on the future permanent pen / housing for our turkeys. I love to repurpose and reuse things but it sure makes things take longer sometimes.

B was back to Red today.    He has his pysch eval tomorrow, I'm sure we'll have at least a diagnosis of ADHD.

Good news - DH got a new job!  He starts on Friday.


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.
> 
> B was back to Red today.    He has his pysch eval tomorrow, I'm sure we'll have at least a diagnosis of ADHD.
> 
> Good news - DH got a new job!  He starts on Friday.


Sorry about B being back on Red today.  I hope you can get some kind of diagnosis for him  as I am sure they would put him on meds to help if it is ADHD. 

  I'm glad your DH found a job!


----------



## redtailgal

Congrats on hubby's new job!  I hope it's a better experience for him this time.

I've never seen baby guineas before I saw your pics......they are awfully cute.

And you didnt ask for my opinion, but I'll give it to you anyway.  I think you ought to go ahead and talk to the 4-h kids about your poultry.  You do what works for you and thats good.  I like your willingness to improvise (ahem, even if it means the upper shirt area, lol).  You have a lot to share with those kids.  So, dont be intimidated, and just do it.  There's not a doubt in my mind that you'll do a good job.

  Hoping that you and b get some answers tomorrow.  You both have been thru enough.


----------



## Queen Mum

elevan said:
			
		

> B was back to Red today.    He has his pysch eval tomorrow, I'm sure we'll have at least a diagnosis of ADHD.


   A kindergartener doesn't understand cause and effect enough to benefit from a red/green/blue system.  A school that uses that idiotic system is one that doesn't have any idea what they are treating and why.  They need to do an FBA (Functional Behavioral Assessment BEFORE trying a behavior mod system, NOT AFTER throwing a useless system at a kid they are clueless about.

You DON'T treat a problem and THEN diagnose it.    

It makes as much sense as giving aspirin to a person with complaining of pain. THEN sending him somewhere to get x-rays and saying to take two aspirins and you will meet with him in 30 of days with the results.   Oh gee, then you have a meeting 30 days later to inform him that his leg is broken.  Gosh, I guess the aspirin was the wrong treatment!



			
				elevan said:
			
		

> Good news - DH got a new job!  He starts on Friday.


Congratulations!


----------



## elevan

His pysch assessment isn't with the school....it's with a psychiatrist.


----------



## bonbean01

Thanks Em for the advice on the broody hen...read it after I decided to move her...she had laid her eggs on top of a cage on a piece of left over wire that was in a roll...then put leaves and hay in it herself.  When she went to roll them, three came out today and she couldn't get them back in...plus we have someone's half pit bull on the loose around here and I couldn't bear to take a chance...so...moved her to keep her safe with her eggs and she cacklebitched at first, then liked the easy food and water and the nest I'd made her from fresh hay and went back to sitting on them...whew...she forgave me when I hand fed her...so funny these chickens that we get attached to!

So happy your hubby found a job...so many looking and glad it worked out!!!

As for speaking at the 4H...YES...I'm with Red on that!!!  You'll be great!

No matter what assessment anyone comes up with for B...well...I've come to love that little guy and believe he is a smart little boy and creative!!  Remember...I'm the one that came late to the Journals and read yours starting from page 1 all the way through and feel rather attached to B.


----------



## elevan

I just sent a message agreeing to the 4-H presentation.  Now, I just got to figure out what I'm gonna talk about...  :/

eta:  Maybe broody hens and / or natural chicken behaviors...


----------



## Roll farms

I think broody hens would be a great subject.  So many of the kids in our 4-H group don't really 'know' chickens.  
Their parents buy them a few chicks, they show them, the end.


----------



## autumnprairie

on DH new job I am so happy for you .

I hope you get the answers for B


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I feel for ya.  My Ben, sweetest kid ever, was RED RED RED RED and I was seeing red with his teacher who was less than encouraging (and I AM a teacher so I have some perspective here-the tag system does not help and can definitely hurt).  Ben cried frequently because of those sill tags.  Then we got the ADHD diagnosis, something I was loath to get on board with because of the stigma that gets attached to it sometimes.  But with low dose meds and some behavior therapy, he is a very happy ten year old who doesn't hate school anymore and has lots of friends.


----------



## Mamaboid

Congrats on hubby's job.  WTG on speaking gig.  Got a quick story to tell you about eggs and kids.  My 16 year old cousin who has some 'mental deficiencies' and his mom build their own bator and got 2 dozen eggs from me.  They had 6 eggs hatch successfully and have reset it with another 2 doz.  Now, in that household, they also have a 3 year old.  He got one of my puppies at Christmas and therefore, I am his hero. When he saw the chicks coming out of the eggs, he was horrified.  He declared that his eggs that he gets from the store for breakfast DO NOT HAVE BABIES INSIDE OF THEM, ONLY BONNIE'S EGGS DO, CAUSE SHE HAS BABY CHICKS AND PUPPIES AND EVERYTHING.  Teaching kids about broodies and how it REALLY works would be a great thing.


----------



## elevan

When I was a kid (somewhere around 3 or 4) I woke up in bed with a puppy on my chest and another on the foot of my bed.  I ran into my parents room yelling "I had puppies!!!"  Turns out that our dog at the time, Duchess, started having her litter and was dropping pups all over the house.  Instead of an Easter egg hunt we had to have a puppy hunt in the middle of the night.  But I'm still teased about "having puppies".


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> When I was a kid (somewhere around 3 or 4) I woke up in bed with a puppy on my chest and another on the foot of my bed.  I ran into my parents room yelling "I had puppies!!!"  Turns out that our dog at the time, Duchess, started having her litter and was dropping pups all over the house.  Instead of an Easter egg hunt we had to have a puppy hunt in the middle of the night.  But I'm still teased about "having puppies".


 Thats adorable!


----------



## redtailgal

lol at the puppies.  too funny!

Hoping things went well today!


----------



## elevan

B has ADHD Impulsive Type.  We're starting him on a short acting medication on Saturday.  Basically the medication is given in the morning and starts to leave his system around 8 hours later.  We were told that we'll see a difference immediately in his behavior and that side effects for this medicine are minimal, that if he experiences any that they'll go away in about 2-3 weeks and are short lasting (only for about 15-30 minutes right after taking the med).


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> B has ADHD Impulsive Type.  We're starting him on a short acting medication on Saturday.  Basically the medication is given in the morning and starts to leave his system around 8 hours later.  We were told that we'll see a difference immediately in his behavior and that side effects for this medicine are minimal, that if he experiences any that they'll go away in about 2-3 weeks and are short lasting (only for about 15-30 minutes right after taking the med).


I hope the meds work for B.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

elevan said:
			
		

> When I was a kid (somewhere around 3 or 4) I woke up in bed with a puppy on my chest and another on the foot of my bed.  I ran into my parents room yelling "I had puppies!!!"  Turns out that our dog at the time, Duchess, started having her litter and was dropping pups all over the house.  Instead of an Easter egg hunt we had to have a puppy hunt in the middle of the night.  But I'm still teased about "having puppies".


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

How is your keet with the broken leg?

I have a keet that got stepped on and it severely broke her one leg.  It was barely hanging on.  She had a lot of fight in her.  I heated a pair of stainless scissors and in a quick cut, removed the leg.  I banaged it.  Today, she is known as Uno and she gets around fine on one leg.  I do keep the stub wrapped in Vet wrap to provide some cushion on the end as she does use it to balance herself sometimes.

But she is doing great.


----------



## elevan

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> How is your keet with the broken leg?
> 
> I have a keet that got stepped on and it severely broke her one leg.  It was barely hanging on.  She had a lot of fight in her.  I heated a pair of stainless scissors and in a quick cut, removed the leg.  I banaged it.  Today, she is known as Uno and she gets around fine on one leg.  I do keep the stub wrapped in Vet wrap to provide some cushion on the end as she does use it to balance herself sometimes.
> 
> But she is doing great.


It's the craziest thing.  Her leg has turned around and is now facing the right direction, the bone seems to have fused to the leg and it is swollen and severely bruised but she's able to use it as a kind of crutch.  I didn't do anything with the leg to be 100% honest, so everything that is going right with it is all thanks to nature.

She is smaller and tires more easily but she's such a little fighter.


----------



## elevan

Well gosh darn it!  

DH just came in and told me that Hoppy was dead in the pen.


----------



## BarredRockMomma




----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## redtailgal

It's amazing how quickly they go down, isnt it?

  You did all you could, that was good enough.


----------



## elevan

Thanks.  It's frustrating to say the least.

On a positive note...I found a couple of guinea nests in the backyard.   that they fill up the nests and go broody on them


----------



## elevan

I can hear coyotes out tonight


----------



## elevan

I forgot to mention that we have another broody...she has 6 chicken eggs.







I guess that the good thing about so many broodys (beyond hatching more eggs) is that I know that my chickens feel very comfortable in their environment and are able to follow their natural instincts because of it.




eta:

The website is done!

We weren't able to get the FB widget figured out but I'm pleased with the rest of it.  Give it a look and tell me what you think.


----------



## Symphony

I'm gettin some Guienies.  They will all be adults, any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## elevan

Symphony said:
			
		

> I'm gettin some Guienies.  They will all be adults, any suggestions would be appreciated.


We've never started with adults but we trained our keets in the same fashion as we would adults.  Here's an excerpt from my blog post on it.



> from the Honaker Farm blog:
> 
> We had read a lot about guineas needing to be trained to home so that they wouldnt run away when they are finally allowed to free range. And so we set to training our little ones to the coop that they will share with the chickens. We put the guineas into our built in brooder until they were fully feathered out. And then moved them to a large dog crate in the coop for a couple of weeks. The next step was to rotate some guineas into the main part of the coop while leaving the rest in the crate.


----------



## elevan

Symphony - Welcome to BYH!  I'm honored that you've made my journal part of your reading here


----------



## Symphony

elevan said:
			
		

> Symphony - Welcome to BYH!  I'm honored that you've made my journal part of your reading here


Well thank you.  I've been reading it off and on for some time but I just wasn't a member.  You have a lovely family and farm.  I wish I had a driveway like that with mature trees lining it.


----------



## elevan

Symphony said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony - Welcome to BYH!  I'm honored that you've made my journal part of your reading here
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you.  I've been reading it off and on for some time but I just wasn't a member.  You have a lovely family and farm.  *I wish I had a driveway like that with mature trees lining it.*
Click to expand...

Yeah me too!  

I have to admit that the designer of my site added that pic while I try to get a panoramic pic that I like.  

I think we'll have to change it to something else though as I'm sure other folks will get the same impression.


----------



## Symphony

Awe what a shame.


----------



## elevan

What a day Saturday was!

Took the farm truck to Menards to get some lumber and the truck started acting up.  I was seriously worried that it wouldn't make it home.  As a matter of fact I yelled at the truck the last leg home and told it to just get me home and then it could die.  Strange thing was that most of the trip I had the gas pedal to the floor and at times I couldn't get above 25mph, then all of the sudden it would surge up to 55-65mph.  Lots of coughing and sputtering.

Then I took K to the local skating rink for his best friend's birthday party.  It's been 20 years since I was on skates and K has never been.  He wouldn't go out on the floor unless I went with him...so I laced up.  A short 15 minutes later K took a tumble and flailed his arms and legs outward taking me down with him.  After laughing at the sight that we were I realized that I'd hurt my left hand.  I didn't say anything to K but kept quiet about it for another hour before the pain was just too much and I decided we needed to take our leave.  So I brought K home and left the boys with Mom and DH took me to get an x-ray.  No breaks, not dislocated but my thumb is severely sprained.  Have to wear a splint on it for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## elevan

We're expanding our field and planned to spend some of today working on cleaning up the area where we'll be fencing and then moving some fences.  Instead of helping I had to supervise DH and the boys with cleaning up and where they should put what where...my left hand was just completely useless today.  Not to mention I didn't get up until after noon cause I was in a painkiller coma from that one pain killer they gave me last night - potent little pill.

Guineas "hidden" nests are getting larger.  I hope one of them goes broody and sets on it.

Rabbits were toasty today.  I'll have to rustle up some 2 liter bottles so that I can freeze water in them for the buns on hot days.

Turkeys are growing more every day, it's really a noticeable difference.

Helga and her 11 keets are doing wonderful!

The 4 incubator chicks and the duckling are getting close to be being moved into a cage in the coop so that they can socialize with the rest of the flock for a week or two before they join them. I'm gonna have to let the duckling have it's first swim soon.

We have an Amish gentleman coming later this week to trim our horse's hooves.  It's really nice to have an Amish community only 15 minutes away.  We just have to go pick him up and the fee is only $10 per horse.  The main road that runs through that Amish community has on it a couple of greenhouses, a produce auction house, a self pick strawberry farm, a butcher, a horse farrier / blacksmith, bulk food store and more that are all Amish run.

Oh, and if you haven't checked out our new website yet please do so.  I'd love to hear your feedback!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Em, I checked out your new website and it looks great! I love the picture at the top of all your animals. The layout is great.


----------



## redtailgal

The website looks great..........good job to your designer.

And skating with the kids.....a wonderful way to get hurt, but well worth it!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Checked out the website. It looks wonderful, I may have to borrow your designer for mine 

Question for you, would you send a processed turkey to Utah??? Also who is it that is running the G.A.S. store? I want some G.S.A items but there are not near enough ND items.

Sorry about the hand  I have done that on ice skates before.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Also who is it that is running the G.A.S. store? I want some G.S.A items but there are not near enough ND items.


\/ Here is a G.A.S site with Nigerian stuff: 
http://www.cafepress.com/mygasgear/8493723


P.S She runs it.


----------



## elevan

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> BarredRockMomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also who is it that is running the G.A.S. store? I want some G.S.A items but there are not near enough ND items.
> 
> 
> 
> \/ Here is a G.A.S site with Nigerian stuff:
> http://www.cafepress.com/mygasgear/8493723
> 
> 
> P.S She runs it.
Click to expand...

We've added the G.A.S. store to the website:  http://honakerfarm.com/?page_id=204  If you click on See All you'll go to the main store that SFG linked to.

I run it and handle all the designs.  If there is a product that you want the doesn't have the ND G.A.S. logo on it, just PM me and I don't have a problem adding it.  I've added designs for other members before  



			
				BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Checked out the website. It looks wonderful, I may have to borrow your designer for mine


Shoot me a PM and I'll be glad to refer you  

I'm also very pleased with the hosting site after we finally figured out some of their quirks.  I'd be glad to refer anyone to it as well!



> Question for you, would you send a processed turkey to Utah???


If you're serious then I'll look into it  

I'm sure it would require a USDA processor and that would be about an hour drive for me to get to, so the price would be a little bit more.  Shoot me a PM if you're serious.




> Sorry about the hand  I have done that on ice skates before.


Thanks.  I don't think the splint is gonna last for 3 weeks though.  It's such a pain in the rear.  I needed to wash eggs so I took it off this morning.  While I'm paying for it in the form of pain right now, I just can't do so many things with it on.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> BarredRockMomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also who is it that is running the G.A.S. store? I want some G.S.A items but there are not near enough ND items.
> 
> 
> 
> \/ Here is a G.A.S site with Nigerian stuff:
> http://www.cafepress.com/mygasgear/8493723
> 
> 
> P.S She runs it.
Click to expand...

Thank SFG I couldn't remember if it was her or RTG


----------



## elevan

I just downloaded this Goat Veterinary Ebook .  I haven't read through the whole thing yet, but I've already found some interesting tidbits, so I thought that I'd share with my fellow goat enthusiasts.


----------



## autumnprairie

thanks for the link to the ebook I will definately check it out. sorry to hear about your hand I hope it gets better soon


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Glad you got out skating with your son, sorry to hear you hurt your hand though.  I hope it heals up soon!


----------



## redtailgal

Havent seen you today........hope everything is ok!


----------



## elevan

CRAZY DAY TODAY!

Woke up with a monster headache, so DH let me sleep a little longer and took care of getting the boys on the bus for me.

Then when I got up and around he decided to take me to lunch.  We were getting ready to walk out the door and the school called - "come pick up B".  So we detoured to the school where I was told that B got a write up on the bus and then refused to listen to his teacher.  Then when sent to the office he hid behind a fake tree and cried.  They just left him be until he was done because he wouldn't talk to them.  Then he did his work in the office.  He needed scissors for something and one the secretaries gave him a pair of (non-safety, super sharp) scissors.  Well...he wasn't paying attention so he cut himself.  They gave him a bandage and by the time I got there it was bleeding through.

We changed the bandage.  Decided that we weren't changing our plans because of his behavior and went out to eat.  Since B ate lunch at school all he got was a drink which made him mad because B thinks about food all the time and could eat it just as often.  By the time we were done B was bleeding through his bandage again.

We changed another bandage.  Then we ran some errands.  Grocery store, feed store, thrift store and such.  Got home just in time to get K off the bus.  B was bleeding through another bandage.

So 4 hours later he's still bleeding through bandages.  It's one of those sideways cuts that you can't really tell how deep it is.  But since he was still bleeding pretty well I decided to take him to be looked at. 

Spent 3 hours at the doctor.  No stitches.  He got a steri-strip.  By the time we got home (half an hour) he had picked it off!  I was so mad at that boy.  Got the cleaning agent that they gave me out and the steri-strips to replace it and went to work.  He started bawling over the cleaner...well that was my cue, "If you don't want this to happen again, then leave the dang thing alone!  Got it?"

Threw t.v. dinners in the microwave as it was after 8pm at that time and then ran out to take care of critters.  DH took care of Boingo while we were at the doctors...I was so proud of him as it was the first time he's given Boingo his shot without me around.  There was only one other time he gave it and he was completely freaked out then.

Got a phone call from my brother who said he was on the way with 2 rescued goats.  "They're small goats" he says.  I told him I was in the field and to just yell when he got here then.  

Hurried through watering and doing a chicken head count.  Grabbed eggs...WAIT A MINUTE - THAT'S A CHICK!!!

Hershey was in Cruella's box...our EE was in Hershey's box and Cruella was in the EE's box.  (And we gained another broody tonight as well - a mixed breed).  Well under Hershey was a chick!  Heard brother yell, so decided to come back to the coop in a bit.

Walked to the other end of the field where DH and brother had already put these 2 goats into the isolation pen.  They are TWICE the size of my goats.  Look to be LaMancha / Alpine crosses and are both wethers.  Cute as can be and super sweet.  My isolation pen is small, it's made for small breeds after all.  I'll quarantine deworm these guys and give them a health check but they'll probably only spend 2 weeks instead of a month in there because of it's size and their size.  Pics tomorrow when I have light to take them.  Guy that owned them wanted to get rid of them because they ate everything.  All he fed them was corn and the grass that they had in their yard.  I used to say that the phrase about goats eating anything was a myth...until I met these 2 tonight.  They literally will eat anything.  I'm betting it's because they are looking for needed nutrients though.  Corn is now off their menu - I don't feed it and I won't feed it.  The bucket of corn that came with them will go to the pig and / or chickens.

Back to the coop...now Hershey has 2 CHICKS!!!  But she's in Cruella's nest!  

What to do?

I switched everyone back to their own nests.  Then I took one of the chicks and put it under Hershey (her eggs are due to hatch too)...problem solved.

So it's been a pretty crazy Tuesday around here.


----------



## redtailgal

And what did you do in your spare time?



and  for B and his owie.


----------



## HankTheTank

redtailgal said:
			
		

> And what did you do in your spare time?


Played hopscotch, of course!

Sounds like you had quite the day, elevan! You could be the next superhero..


----------



## elevan

Here's some pics of our newest arrivals:

One of Cruella's chicks.
Unfortunately there was a fight over the nest and this little one sustained an eye injury. The injury should heal nicely though.






Cruella's other chick:






I'm still waiting on the goat pics to upload


----------



## redtailgal

Cute babies!

 (goat pics)


----------



## elevan

Finally.  Here are the goat pics.  They are not the best pics because these guys are so friendly they wanna EAT the camera  

They do not have names.  We haven't decided whether we'll eat them or sell them yet.


----------



## redtailgal

They are pretty guys.  I like the face in that first pic.

The look older than Socrates in my very unexperienced opinion..........if your gonna eat them, I'd do it soon.


----------



## SheepGirl

I saw in RTG's journal that you were looking to see how old they are...with sheep, you can look at their teeth and tell how old they are. I'm sure you can do it with goats, too.






Here is a lamb's mouth:





Here is a yearling's mouth:


----------



## elevan

Thanks.  You can do the same thing with goats too.  Last night it was dark and horn size was all I had to go by (and not knowing a thing about these goats).


----------



## Symphony

THey could make a nice stew.  Never had Goat stew but I bet with some wild rice and some other fixens it would be tasty.


----------



## elevan

They're under a year.  That's what their teeth say when I checked this evening    That is after I had to extricate my fingers from their mouths since they wanted to eat them!  

The elf eared one has runny scours.  I'm sure that it is due to change of diet.  They are purely on hay right now (they are used to corn and grass).  They've also been standing on their rear legs and eating the leaves from the black locust that is within their reach.

Eyelids are very pink, so no worries there.  We'll be hitting them with their quarantine deworming tomorrow - I'm going with Cydectin and Safeguard for my choices (Safeguard since it shows some benefit against coccidia and I want to make sure that I'm pushing anything that could be problem for my herd out of them).  I'll go with a coccidia prevention round as well.

Just realized that I'm gonna need 24% poultry feed tomorrow.  Why couldn't I have realized that I was gonna need it this week when I was at the feed store the other day?  

My staple gun is missing.  I'm a little miffed about it.  Gonna have to really look for it tomorrow morning as I need it to finish up a project  :/


----------



## elevan

Oh...forgot to add...Cinnamon is broody again


----------



## elevan

Set 25 guinea eggs today.  I have no idea what I'll do with that many guineas but I just couldn't help myself!  

B allowed one of the new goats to suck his finger into it's mouth and of course the goat bit him.  Blood was running everywhere and it looked a lot worse than it was.

We had an Amish gentleman come out to trim the horse's hooves.  I've never seen anyone trim so fast before!  He had Jack done in no time.  He only did the front hooves of Jessie because she was ready to kill someone whenever her back legs were touched.  Her back feet are in good shape though so it's not that big of a deal.

Jack is still walking stiff and the guy told us that he seems to be foundering.  I know very little about horses - no real interest in it as they have been nothing but a pain to me...but if anyone is gonna treat these animals (even the ones that aren't mine) it'll be me.  So the Amish guy (his name was John) told us to tie him in the barn most of the day because he needs to be taken off of pasture because he's eating too much grass.  Does that sound right?  Anyone have experience with founder and want to weigh in?

We weighed the new goats.  The LaMancha X is 45 pounds and the Alpine X (?) is 65 pounds.  They are less than one year of age judging by their teeth but that's all I have to go on.  It seems small to me...shouldn't they be larger at their size?  They stand almost hip high to me at their withers (sorry I didn't measure but I'm 5' 6").


----------



## redtailgal

YOur guy is right, that horse will need very limited grass and needs to not have access to rich hay.  If the horse is overweight, drop his weight.

dealing with it now will make things alot easier, but you need to understand that one this starts, its a life long thing alot of time.  He'll need his diet monitored for the rest of his life.


----------



## elevan

We've had Jack less than a year.  My mom "rescued" him.

John told us that he could tell by his feet that founder had been a problem for him before.

He's not overweight by any means, but we'll do as told and tie him in the barn for most of the day.  What a pain.  One more reason to dislike these horses I guess.  Sorry to the horse lovers out there, but as I said before they are not my thing and I'll be glad when they're gone.


----------



## redtailgal

If your graining him at all be sure to cut back on his grain to prevent weight gain from being restrained.

Things to avoid:

Weight gain will make it worse, overdosing worm meds will contribute, high carb grains, he should avoid clover as much as possible.  

He'll need to have his feet checked pretty often, and may need more frequent trims if it progresses.  

If you want to research it, look up laminitis.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> If your graining him at all be sure to cut back on his grain to prevent weight gain from being restrained.
> 
> Things to avoid:
> 
> Weight gain will make it worse, overdosing worm meds will contribute, high carb grains, he should avoid clover as much as possible.
> 
> He'll need to have his feet checked pretty often, and may need more frequent trims if it progresses.
> 
> If you want to research it, look up laminitis.


They don't get grained.  Occasionally in the winter he gets a handful of alfalfa pellets but it's a rare occasion.  Dewormed twice per year per our vet.

Our field is 90% clover so that's a difficult one.  Feet dealt with often won't be a problem now that we've got John since he's only 15 minutes from us and very helpful.

I'll look into the laminitis.  Thanks.


----------



## Roll farms

I wanted horses desperately ever since I was a kid.....Until I got some.

Like a lot of things in this life, I found out the idea / dream of it was better than the reality of it....The poop, the fence damage, the grooming, the flies....who has time to actually ride??

I do like one breed of horse for personality (Halflinger) and I tell DH every now and then that "When we hit the lotto and I can afford a groom / stable employee, I'm going to get a couple Halfies."


----------



## redtailgal

lol, the irony.

The two of you can say what you want, I, on the other hand, am in Heaven on Earth when working with horses.  I love to groom, train, ride. Love the way they look, think, smell.........
My number 1 passion has always been horses.

The first time I walked, I used a horse for a walker.  I grabbed the tail to pull up and when the are started walking, I held her tail and followed. (now dont go raggin' on my momma for letting me do that, I know it wasnt smart of her)

Horses are in my blood, and if I go to long without working with one, I feel an honest to goodness ache.  It's depressing.....literally depressing to not breath the smell of horse manure and sweat.

Hopefully, one day I'll have my own horse and not have to get my "fix" by helping other people with theirs.  But, so long as this land belongs to my FIL, I cannot have a horse. 

sigh................Fuss if you want to ladies, but I am envious.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> It's depressing.....literally depressing to not breath the smell of horse manure and sweat.


    Just plain


----------



## currycomb

if you have a dry lot, the horse will do great in that. will need to hay him, but at least you wont have to clean the barn after him. it is not really that hard to control, just no grass. there is too much sugar in it, causing the foot problem. best to not turn him out on the pasture at all. he will recover, but will need his feet trimmed more often to keep them from becoming too deformed.


----------



## elevan

currycomb said:
			
		

> if you have a dry lot, the horse will do great in that. will need to hay him, but at least you wont have to clean the barn after him. it is not really that hard to control, just no grass. there is too much sugar in it, causing the foot problem. best to not turn him out on the pasture at all. he will recover, but will need his feet trimmed more often to keep them from becoming too deformed.


No we don't have a dry lot.


----------



## country farm girl

hey emily,    I had a Q.  I don't have the big livestock right now but I do have poultry and I was thinking of doing my own journal on BYH. Is that ok or do I need to do the journal on BYC?? I don't see a BYC journals thread, thats why I ask.


----------



## elevan

Hardy (East India duck drake) is super mad at me tonight!  He's in a cage in the coop by himself.  He keeps trying to kill the duckling and I had to pull him off of the little guy (and I'm fairly certain it's a boy) several times this evening.  Hardy just wouldn't let it go, so he's in time out tonight.

I was wrong about the guinea keets being tamer because they're being raised by a chicken.    Their wildness is starting to break through.  I caught one tonight after mush effort and it was just carrying on.  Mama Helga was PO'd at me and try to attack me   

The new goat boys are doing well.  Getting a little louder.  They've had a sissy-ish voice but today they were really letting me know that they wanted my attention.  I'm really beginning to suspect that they are a lot younger than my brother was led to believe when he picked them up.  I need to figure out how to break them of their habit of eating everything!  I almost lost a chunk of my shirt this evening.  B almost lost a finger yesterday.  K was sitting next to their pen tonight and they reached through and yanked out a chunk of his hair!  

Turkeys are growing like little weeds.  We've got to get their new coop done this weekend so they can move.  The little coop that they are in is tight quarters at night now.


----------



## country farm girl

elevan said:
			
		

> Hardy (East India duck drake) is super mad at me tonight!  He's in a cage in the coop by himself.  He keeps trying to kill the duckling and I had to pull him off of the little guy (and I'm fairly certain it's a boy) several times this evening.  Hardy just wouldn't let it go, so he's in time out tonight.
> 
> I was wrong about the guinea keets being tamer because they're being raised by a chicken.    Their wildness is starting to break through.  I caught one tonight after mush effort and it was just carrying on.  Mama Helga was PO'd at me and try to attack me
> 
> The new goat boys are doing well.  Getting a little louder.  They've had a sissy-ish voice but today they were really letting me know that they wanted my attention.  I'm really beginning to suspect that they are a lot younger than my brother was led to believe when he picked them up.  I need to figure out how to break them of their habit of eating everything!  I almost lost a chunk of my shirt this evening.  B almost lost a finger yesterday.  K was sitting next to their pen tonight and they reached through and yanked out a chunk of his hair!
> 
> Turkeys are growing like little weeds.  We've got to get their new coop done this weekend so they can move.  The little coop that they are in is tight quarters at night now.


so you got your own hair barber now, do you?


----------



## elevan

K was none too pleased


----------



## country farm girl

elevan said:
			
		

> K was none too pleased


oh poor K, I can understand that!  but still too funny!!


----------



## Roll farms

(sorry if I'm hijacking, Em)

Red, I love the horse smell, too.  And I love being around them.  I've had some great ones.   I will show you my favorite horse when you come visit, he lives up the road.
If I were to list my 'favorite' poops, as far as smell...horse's poop would be way above pig or chicken...but still below llama / alpaca and goat.

I just don't have time to clean up after them, and groom them, train them, lunge them, and work to buy their feed, and then actually RIDE them....and refuse to be any animal's maid if I'm not getting something out of it.   
In my area, unless you have big $ stock, horses are a great way to go broke.  
I gotta *try* to make money at this farm.  
Horses kick goats, fight w/ them over feed, etc.  I couldn't babysit 24-7 and I couldn't risk lost kids or injured goats over food fights.

Em, I've had many drakes try to kill baby ducks....wierd!

20 years of guinea ownership, and I've never been able to tame one.  Granted, I gave up trying to 15 yrs ago or so.  I used to carry them around w/ me, hand raise them, etc.  Set 'em down and away they go and forget you were just their best pal.  Ingrates!


----------



## country farm girl

em, did you see the Q I posted on here?


----------



## elevan

country farm girl said:
			
		

> em, did you see the Q I posted on here?


Sorry I missed it  



			
				country farm girl said:
			
		

> hey emily,    I had a Q.  I don't have the big livestock right now but I do have poultry and I was thinking of doing my own journal on BYH. Is that ok or do I need to do the journal on BYC?? I don't see a BYC journals thread, thats why I ask.


Go right ahead!  We don't mind and would love to read it!

To be honest if you want to do one one BYC too you can.  Just put it in Family Life - Stories, Pictures & Updates (on BYC) .

If you read the latest newsletter you'll know that the journal section here started with just one person (happened to be me before I was a mod) starting a journal because I wanted to.

Here's the story on how journals here at BYH started:


> BYH Journals are really heating up!
> The Journal section at BYH started with just one journal by member elevan (before she was a moderator).  She just wanted to start a thread about her daily life revolving around her small farm.  Not long after other members joined the fun and began their own journals.  Soon there were enough to start a forum for them!
> 
> Now, the Member Journal section of the forum is a pretty busy place with many members sharing their stories with the whole membership.  It's a place where many friendships are made and many ideas are formed.  Don't forget to stop in and read the journals when you visit, you just might find yourself with some new daily reading!


----------



## country farm girl

elevan said:
			
		

> country farm girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> em, did you see the Q I posted on here?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> country farm girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey emily,    I had a Q.  I don't have the big livestock right now but I do have poultry and I was thinking of doing my own journal on BYH. Is that ok or do I need to do the journal on BYC?? I don't see a BYC journals thread, thats why I ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go right ahead!  We don't mind and would love to read it!
> 
> To be honest if you want to do one one BYC too you can.  Just put it in Family Life - Stories, Pictures & Updates (on BYC) .
> 
> If you read the latest newsletter you'll know that the journal section here started with just one person (happened to be me before I was a mod) starting a journal because I wanted to.
> 
> Here's the story on how journals here at BYH started:
> 
> 
> 
> BYH Journals are really heating up!
> The Journal section at BYH started with just one journal by member elevan (before she was a moderator).  She just wanted to start a thread about her daily life revolving around her small farm.  Not long after other members joined the fun and began their own journals.  Soon there were enough to start a forum for them!
> 
> Now, the Member Journal section of the forum is a pretty busy place with many members sharing their stories with the whole membership.  It's a place where many friendships are made and many ideas are formed.  Don't forget to stop in and read the journals when you visit, you just might find yourself with some new daily reading!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

oh cool!!!!    I just wanted to be sure it was ok to do this!


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> (sorry if I'm hijacking, Em)


  No problem



> Red, I love the horse smell, too.  _<snip>_  If I were to list my 'favorite' poops, as far as smell...horse's poop would be way above pig or chicken...but still below llama / alpaca and goat.


 

I think that you are both insane - certifiably insane.  




> Horses kick goats, fight w/ them over feed, etc.  I couldn't babysit 24-7 and I couldn't risk lost kids or injured goats over food fights.


That's a benefit of my having small breed goats.  I have my goat area of the barn with a human gate and a goat gate.  The goat gate is short enough that only the goats and my boys (bent over) can go through it so there's no fighting over food.

I keep my kids in a separate field for 2 reasons...I'm afraid of them getting hurt around the horse (Jessie) who we've already witnessed stomp a chicken to it's death and because it keeps the kids out of the chicken coop.

I want nothing more than to send these 2 horses on their way, but it's not my call.  Though if Jessie tears down one more fence she might become pig food


----------



## elevan

country farm girl said:
			
		

> oh cool!!!!    I just wanted to be sure it was ok to do this!


Yep, no problem.  You'll find that I talk about my poultry about as much as I do my herd animals in my journal.

I enjoy BYC, but my heart is with BYH


----------



## elevan

Here's some pics I took today:

Hardy - The bad boy






Hardy with DH (who isn't thrilled that I'm taking a pic of him)





Kittens in the flower bed.  They're starting to wander around now.


----------



## redtailgal

elevan said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry if I'm hijacking, Em)
> 
> 
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red, I love the horse smell, too.  _<snip>_  If I were to list my 'favorite' poops, as far as smell...horse's poop would be way above pig or chicken...but still below llama / alpaca and goat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think that you are both insane - certifiably insane.
Click to expand...

Normal is boring.

and Hardy is adorable. (dont like the smell of duck poop, just so we are clear on that)


----------



## elevan

I don't like the smell of *any *poop.     Some are just more tolerable than others.

Now how in the heck did my journal degrade into a talk about the manure pile?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> ...Now how in the heck did my journal degrade into a talk about the manure pile?


You never know on BYH, Em. You just never know.


----------



## redtailgal

elevan said:
			
		

> I don't like the smell of *any *poop.     Some are just more tolerable than others.
> 
> Now how in the heck did my journal degrade into a talk about the manure pile?


I guess some of us are just more full of it than others..............

(and I KNOW I just stepped right into it, lol)


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I love horse smell.  Love it.

I love those kittens also.


----------



## elevan

I'll be participating in our County's first Farmer's Market next Saturday!  

I'll be offering things that are "out of the norm" so that my booth is unique.  They wanted me to offer eggs but there are certain inspections and licensing that must be done first and so eggs will have to wait.  I'll be offering specialty jams and jellies along with baked goods and produce.  (I'll take pics of my products for y'all to drool over later in the week)


----------



## elevan

I just finished testing a new recipe that we want to sell at the Farmer's Market for Chamomile Jelly.  It turned out PERFECT!  

It tastes like a very fine honey and I caught myself eating it by the spoonful!  Quite addicting is how I would describe it.  The boys love it and my mom says it would be great on pancakes.

So that recipe is good to go and will be batched and canned in the next couple of days.

Next up is to fine tune some Monkey Butter...a tropical fruit butter.  The boys are really excited for that one


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

elevan said:
			
		

> I'll be participating in our County's first Farmer's Market next Saturday!
> 
> I'll be offering things that are "out of the norm" so that my booth is unique.  They wanted me to offer eggs but there are certain inspections and licensing that must be done first and so eggs will have to wait.  I'll be offering specialty jams and jellies along with baked goods and produce.  (I'll take pics of my products for y'all to drool over later in the week)


I wanted to sell eggs at the Farmer's Market, but here, in addition to the licensing, you have to have a refrigeration truck on-site.  A cooler with ice is not good enough.  I can sit there and hand out a business card and tell people to come to my house, but I can not sell them at the actual Farmer's market.


----------



## elevan

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be participating in our County's first Farmer's Market next Saturday!
> 
> I'll be offering things that are "out of the norm" so that my booth is unique.  They wanted me to offer eggs but there are certain inspections and licensing that must be done first and so eggs will have to wait.  I'll be offering specialty jams and jellies along with baked goods and produce.  (I'll take pics of my products for y'all to drool over later in the week)
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to sell eggs at the Farmer's Market, but here, in addition to the licensing, you have to have a refrigeration truck on-site.  A cooler with ice is not good enough.  I can sit there and hand out a business card and tell people to come to my house, but I can not sell them at the actual Farmer's market.
Click to expand...

We have to keep the eggs at 45* or below.  Our state allows each county to decide if refrigeration is required or coolers / ice is ok.  My county allows coolers / ice.  But I have to be inspected by the state and the county and licensed by both to sell off farm.  Part of the wait is that I'm not entirely ready to pay the fees involved with that right now.  But my business cards are also my egg labels so half the card is devoted to egg info so when folks take my card at the market I'll hopefully gain some additional egg customers.

I'll be offering jams and jellies that aren't a normal find, as well as gluten free, yeast free, dairy free breads (gotta call them something other than gluten free though cause the USDA has restrictions there), as well as baked goods made with duck (instead of chicken) eggs.  I have plenty of customers who have specific allergies and since I run a sale section on FB for my county I know that there are plenty of others looking for specific things in their food.  Niche marketing is my goal.  I'll already be competing with an Amish bakery that is in our county and other Amish vendors, so I need to offer what they don't to survive the FM and bring new customers to me.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Ok, you have me interested - where and when is the Farm Market? Maybe DH and I can make a day of it, since we missed the dandelion festival.


----------



## elevan

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> Ok, you have me interested - where and when is the Farm Market? Maybe DH and I can make a day of it, since we missed the dandelion festival.


It's in Mt. Gilead.  Here's their website with the address and other info.

http://mtgileadfarmersmarket.weebly.com/about-us.html

(They've changed the times to 9am-12pm though)


eta:  The Mt. Gilead State Park is just down the street so you could visit there as well.


----------



## elevan

Got a lot of work done on the new turkey coop today but it's still got a ways to go.

I almost dropped from heat exhaustion though.  My head just now stopped pounding and we stopped work around 5pm.  DH was worried, but a cool shower, some painkillers, food and ice cream and I'm doing a lot better.  The temps outside are just plain ridiculous though!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Got a lot of work done on the new turkey coop today but it's still got a ways to go.
> 
> I almost dropped from heat exhaustion though.  My head just now stopped pounding and we stopped work around 5pm.  DH was worried, but a cool shower, some painkillers, food and ice cream and I'm doing a lot better.  The temps outside are just plain ridiculous though!


Glad to hear that you are okay. Stay hydrated!


----------



## elevan

I am so MAD right now!      

We got alot of work done today because my brother took the boys to a party giving us the freedom to work without them underfoot.

I just got a call from brother asking if he could keep the boys for the night and take them camping.  K got on the phone then and told me about their day.  Apparently K wandered off and had to find a police officer to help him get back to brother and his GF AND he accepted candy from a stranger while he waited!!!!!!!!!!  

I don't know where they're at right now because brother got mad and wouldn't tell me because my DH started yelling when he realized what K was saying to me and if brother doesn't bring them home VERY soon then he'll have the police looking for him!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I hope it all works out.


----------



## bonbean01

oh man...praying for those little boy's to be kept safe...so sorry with what you are dealing with....and so sorry for those little boys!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> oh man...praying for those little boy's to be kept safe...so sorry with what you are dealing with....and so sorry for those little boys!


x2. I hope they return home soon.  Never a dull moment on Honaker Farm, huh Em?


----------



## redtailgal

I hope everything is ok, Em.

Geesh, the things a brother does.


----------



## elevan

Both boys are safe in their beds right now.  Thank goodness.  I'm sorry but just because I was told that K was found and he was safe there was no believing it until I could see him and hold him myself and know that he was at home where he belonged.

Brother got an earful from both myself and my mom.  I sent DH outside or he would have hit brother.  Brother took no responsibility for what happened, which wasn't a big surprise.

They went to the party and then instead of coming home they went swimming...without asking me first.  They were supposed to be home at 5pm...didn't get a call from brother until 8pm.  K drifted off while swimming and no one noticed for a while apparently.  When K got out of the water he was very scared as "there were a lot of people and I {he} couldn't find --- and ---"  He wandered around trying to find them and got more and more scared until he saw the concession stand and went there.  The worker there gave him M&Ms to calm him down and called the park ranger.  My 9 year old nephew who was with them had called 9-1-1 so when the ranger arrived he was with a sheriff deputy as they were out looking for him already.  The whole story makes it obvious that he was missing a while.  No one called us to let us know what had happened...I wouldn't have known if K hadn't asked to talk to me when brother called to ask if he could take them camping.  Brother wasn't going to tell us.

B was really upset because brother told him that he wasn't going camping because K was bad.  Oooohhh, I am so mad!

I had to have 2 separate very important conversations with the boys after I was done ripping brother up one side and down the other.  I'm still not sure he understands why we're so upset.


----------



## redtailgal

bad enough to lose a kid......but around water?

You would have had to send me outside with your hubby!

I'm so glad that they are ok.


----------



## elevan

I know!  And he wasn't going to tell me!  K was so upset about what happened that he told me.  Of all the irresponsible things to do!

Oh, and on top of that I lost one of my turkeys to heat today.


----------



## redtailgal

Ya know, when we all get to herdstock, we are gonna have tons of real hugs to pass out to everyone.


----------



## elevan

One big group hug.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## redtailgal

elevan said:
			
		

> One big group hug.  I'm looking forward to it.


me too!


----------



## TTs Chicks

so glad the boys are home safely.   for irresponsible brothers


----------



## Roll farms

Glad everything turned out ok, though.  Sorry 'bout the turkey.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Glad the boys are both home and safe.

Sorry about the Turkey.  But unfortunately, it happens.


----------



## autumnprairie

I am glad the boys are back safe, sorry about your turkey how many does that leave you with now?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I'm very happy to hear your son's are back home safe and sound. Thank god!


----------



## elevan

Thank you all for the hugs - I really needed them.  K thought I was gonna smother him with them!

AP - we're down to 11 now.  I'm just glad that they're not all reserved or I'd be up a creek without a paddle.


----------



## autumnprairie

I hope you don't lose any more turkeys


----------



## elevan

I have 2 more broodys!      A Buff Brahma girl (no name) and a Blue Laced Red Wyandotte (Wynette).  That means I have 6 hens setting and 3 that have chicks / keets!



Here's a cute pic of one of the broody mama's Helga with 2 of her guinea keets.  These 2 keets are constantly riding around on their mama's back


----------



## redtailgal

honey, the first step is to admit you have an addiction............


----------



## elevan

*I* don't have an addiction...my chickens are obsessed!


----------



## redtailgal

lol........still in the denial stage?

sorry, I'm picking cuz I'm a little bit jealous.


----------



## elevan

Jealous?


----------



## Symphony

redtailgal said:
			
		

> lol........still in the denial stage?
> 
> sorry, I'm picking cuz I'm a little bit jealous.


I thought maybe cuz of all the FUDGE statements,


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## redtailgal

Yeah, jealous.

Sometimes, when I see lil biddies, I miss my hens.

Then, I come back to my senses.


----------



## ILuvSheep

Aw c'mon, i want guineas  !!


----------



## Roll farms

I'd just about decided to put some eggs under our broody cochin, then 'something' attacked her and knocked the broody out of her.

As if 200 eggs in the incubator isn't enough....


----------



## elevan

I wish something would knock the broody out of Hershey.  She's the one who brooded and squished 2 of the ducklings leaving me to take the last one from her.  Then she kept sitting so when Helga's last guinea egg needed a little more time I stuck it under Hershey to finish.  She hatched it out, dried it up and then abandoned it.  I gave it to Helga and now Hershey is back to sitting.  She doesn't have her own nest though and keeps trying to steal others.  Last night I fought with her to get her onto a new nest...didn't work.  She's currently sitting next to the broody EE who is the only one who will tolerate her in the box together.  Generally she's sitting on other nests when the other broodys get off to do daily business.


----------



## daisychick

I have 2 Old English game hens that are broody.  These girls are tiny, like the size of a big Robin.   They wait until all the big girls lay eggs and then go try and sit on them.  So when I go to get eggs I see this tiny chicken sitting on a pile of eggs.   They can only cover about 3 eggs, but think they have them all hidden from me.    Silly birds!


----------



## elevan




----------



## elevan

Took some pictures this afternoon.

4 years ago before my Dad got sick he started making a fountain for my mom.  Then he got sick and didn't finish it.  When he passed away 3 years ago we had a family get together to celebrate Dad's life.  We asked that family / friends bring a plant for a memorial garden and for them to help plant it.

Here's some pics of the garden getting it's start that day (after everyone finished the fountain and pond):


































And here's that same garden today.  It needs some weeding but it's filled in wonderfully and we've added plants to it every year.  I'm feeling kind of sentimental about it because the 3 year anniversary of Dad's passing is in a few weeks.


----------



## HankTheTank

Pretty garden! I wish I had the motivation/patience for one


----------



## redtailgal

What a lovely memorial to your dad!

its beautiful!


----------



## elevan

Gardens are my Mom's passion.  I tuck a few herb plants here and there though  


This garden is right outside our front door












And I'm finally getting around to uploading these 2 of K (from when he first got his "Pink" stuff)












We had a moment yesterday when we were out about and he was all decked out in his pink clothes.  A woman mentioned that Pink was her favorite color too.  She mouthed over K's head to ask me if he was a boy or a girl.  As I mouthed back "boy" I had a terror crinkled up in my belly as I always do.  My fear was misplaced.  She went on and on about how she's so glad that parents now adays (an older woman) raise their kids to be comfortable in their own skin and to have the confidence to wear what they feel comfortable in.  She praised me over and over.  It felt good and I almost started crying.  Turns out that her son is gay.  K is identified as transgender at this time.  We're letting him be whoever he feels comfortable being.  Empowerment is something that I believe strongly in.

Questions about him make me very nervous though.  I fear the day when someone has something negative to say.  I just don't know what my reaction will be and I guess that is what scares me the most.


----------



## redtailgal

I agrree. Let kids be comfortable in there own skin.  Color is just that a color.

I hate to hear someone telling a boy "Pink is for girls", and I hate to hear someone say "that child will be gay because he wears pink".

He's just a little boy who likes pink.  AND he is an AWFULLY cute little boy at that!

When the day comes that someone asks about it tell them that.  He is a little boy who likes pink!  Then pointedly ask them WHY they felt the need to invade your and his privacy.

I hope that prejudice doesnt run as deep up there as it does here.  Where I live, I would be tarred and feathered for letting a boy wear pink, and well, I would be afraid to use the term "transgendered" here as well.  There is a HUGE stigma attached with it and around here, any person with that stigma is shunned and tormented.  I fear that some of the "different" children around here will be forced into the very lifestyle that society is condemning them of, simply because of the stigma.  

I hate such narrowmindedness.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Emily you rock!  Nuff said!


----------



## elevan

I see a lot less prejudice around here than when I was in High School.  One of my best friends in HS was gay and I didn't even know it.  He didn't come out until a couple of years ago and was scared to even tell me.  But I do know that there are still those who are not open to this type of thing.

Thanks for the support.


----------



## redtailgal

It was pretty bad around here in when I was in high school.  I was having a problem with some boys "chasing" me, and one of my friends was gay and trying his best to stay in the closet.
We found a simple solution.......

We "dated" for over a year.  It was nice.......a truly no pressure relationship.  He's "out" now, and everything worked out pretty good for him, but he introduces me to his friends as his "old beard"  It cracks me up every time, lol.


----------



## RPC

Things have changed alot over the last decade. I think you are amazing to let him be who ever he chooses to be and wear and act how ever he chooses. You are making the best life for him possible. I feel really bad for the kids that have to try and hide who they are for fear of what will happen to them. I heard some older farmers talking a few months ago. They could not believe how many more "of them gay folk" there were these days since it is "the new thing to be one." I should have said "its not like its new or a choice it is just more excepting so you are hearing about it more then you used to." I have a gay uncle and cousin plus numerous friends. My friends came out pretty early but my uncle waited till us kids were all in our teens before he told anyone for fear that we would not except him. He was really releaved and almost felt ashamed that he kept it a secret for so long and tortured himself over it. Sorry if I am writing a book I just wanted to tell you that you are doing an amazing job as a parent and to keep up the great work. Just live every day to the fullest while you can.


----------



## jodief100

Your garden is lovley.  As for K, it is great you let him be who he wants to be.   Good for you!!!!!!!!!  He will have to learn how to deal with "other people"  eventually.  Your support and love are the best tools he can have to face them.


----------



## Roll farms

Love the pond / garden!


----------



## autumnprairie

Love the garden and pond your memorial is beautiful.  on your decision with K with pink


----------



## Queen Mum

A friend of mine has two kids who A friend of mine has two kids who wore all sorts of colorful things growing up.  One is an artist now, and very successful.  The other is an attorney.  Parental acceptance and support are a huge factor in the success of a child.   

K looks great in pink.  He has good skin color for it.


Went to a graduation a short while ago and there was a tall good looking kid who was CLEARLY gay.  And it seemed obvious to me he was out.   None of the kids in his class seemed phased by it and in fact, he seemed the most popular kid there.  I thought he was just CUTE!  The fact that the kids accepted him and that he clearly accepted himself and felt good in his own skin was nice to see.

Our world is slowly changing.


----------



## elevan

Busy day!

Chamomile Jelly is done.

Monkey Butter is done.

Tomorrow B and K have counseling appointments and we're having a surprise party for B.  B thinks that he didn't earn his birthday back (it was today).  We barely told him Happy Birthday today.  Tomorrow after their appointments will pull into the park and surprise him.

After I get home from that I'll be making more goodies to get ready for this Farmer's Market.  Then Friday I'll be baking all day.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Chamomile jelly sounds yummy.  What is monkey butter?


----------



## elevan

Monkey Butter is a tropical fruit butter.  It's just a fun and yummy thing.

I'll be finishing up my canned goods tonight after I put all the animals in.  Then tomorrow it's baking all day.  I'll probably be exhausted for the Farmer's Market!


Have a BYH member coming tomorrow to pick up a turkey poult for 4H and then beyond that - *All* of my turkeys are sold / reserved for Fall 2012


----------



## elevan

Tonight's Broody Chronicles:

Went out to collect eggs and I always check under the broodys.  Their eggs have an X on the end so it's an easy task.  When I got to Hershey there was peeping under her.  But I soon realized that things were not as they should be.  The chick was coming out feet first and was obviously in distress as it appeared to be having a very difficult time breaking through and had been at it a while based on the dryness of it.  I assisted by removing all of the hard shell and most of the membrane.  Then stuck it back under Hershey and went about the rest of my business.

Tonight was the night we decided to allow Cruella and her chicks and Helga and her keets into the main coop area with their brood.  

Cruella and her 2 chicks did a little pecking around and then quickly found a quiet spot to nest down for the night.

Then I went around watering and came back to check on Hershey.  She had her chick's head crushed between the bottom of the nest and another egg!  I took her other eggs away and temporarily stuck them under another hen...

Helga immediately took to a roost and while her keets tried to follow but kept coming up short.  NO WAY was Helga gonna get down though so the keets went about finding a surrogate mama for the night.  First a few tried Cinnamon but she was a little freaked out by them, so they tried each broody until they got to Cruella.  That little Apenzeller hen now has 11 guinea keets and her 2 chicks tucked under her happily.  Guinea keet faces were sticking out of her feathers from every which direction last I looked!

Locked up the turkeys for the night and came back to Hershey.  She was pecking at the little chick and it seemed to have about had enough.  So I took it away.  Now what to do with it?

FRIZZ!  I took the guinea eggs that I'd put under her and gave them to Cinnamon (who got hers the same day) and have Frizz the little chick.  She happily accepted it.  So cross those fingers that it survives the night after Hershey put it through the wringer.

So now Hershey is still sitting on a nest but has nothing and will not get anything again, Cinnamon is sitting on 25 guinea eggs (covering them all), Frizz has a new little chick that we hope makes it, Helga is enjoying a night's rest and hopefully will take on her keets tomorrow again (if not Cruella will probably keep them) and Cruella is fostering the keets tonight along with her 2 chicks.

And I still have 3 other broodys sitting on chicken eggs!


----------



## Symphony

Sounds like a Chicken daycare, lol.  Busy place.


----------



## elevan

I am so tired!  Didn't get everything done that I wanted to for tomorrow but I just cannot do anymore.  The boys will be lucky to get dinner


----------



## bonbean01

You're tired...but when you are rested up...have a question...we have one hen (pet Goldie) that we let get broody...had to move her eggs and her to a safer place and hoped she wasn't doing this all for nothing...well...today we have 7 chicks...still 4 eggs under her...how long do these Mama hens care for their chicks before they are on their own?  Strange storms last night...and going down to 50 degrees tonight and her feathers were cold this morning...yeah...we pet her and she likes being hand fed...spoiled rotten and a sweetheart...so we moved her again with chicks and eggs with hay under her...made a nice nest...and a light above her ... she seems to be okay with us doing that and her feathers are warm now...she shows the chicks the food and they eat...but haven't seen them drink...so am still making sure they all drink enough...am I interfering too much?

All our bantams hit freezer camp last fall except for Roo the rooster our original beautiful boy and Goldie for a mate...they got their freedom...but we still left food and water for them...they did great ... got young Rhode Island Reds this spring and hadn't planned on anymore Bantam chicks...but hey...Goldie really was dedicated...this is the chicken that flys on my back and head and when I'm sitting down comes to plant herself on my lap.

Won't even tell you how badly I spoil our sheep....LOL...or our dogs...they make our lives so great though  Wish you were my neighbour...I'd bring you a casserole so you wouldn't have to make supper when you are so tired!


----------



## elevan

Today was insane.  It's been a LONG time since I did so much baking.  My feet and my back are killing me.  Thankfully DH helped me out and put some lotion on my back that helps with those aches and pains.  He hates doing it cause he thinks it stinks something awful...but the things we do for those we love, right?

Met a BYH member today when she came to pick up a turkey poult that she purchased.  I was so engrossed in baking that I forgot what time it was.  I looked awful.  Thank goodness I'd just taken stuff out of the oven though and was able to take her right out to get the poult.  I'd at least remembered to mark the poult yesterday (orange marker crayon on her legs) so she (the poult) was easy to round up.

Her grand(?)son seemed to like my set up.  Multiple pens within pens.  It's hard to explain but it works great if a critter gets out of their pen that they are still contained.

And we have another broody.  Now if one of them would hatch out more than a couple of chicks then we'd be doing great!

Boys have bedtime at 8:30pm but that's when we ate dinner tonight    Then DH went out with me to turn in the poultry and collect the evening eggs.  I needed his help to make sure that Fudge (the duckling) got put back into the coop as he was out running around today.

We've got a field mouse in the coop.  It scared the dickens out of me last night so I was prepared for it tonight.  I tried to get DH to grab it by the tail when it buried itself in some shavings leaving the tail sticking out.  He wouldn't do it    It must stay hidden during the day cause I know that I have several hens who have caught mice (and frogs...lots of frogs).






			
				bonbean01 said:
			
		

> You're tired...but when you are rested up...have a question...we have one hen (pet Goldie) that we let get broody...had to move her eggs and her to a safer place and hoped she wasn't doing this all for nothing...well...today we have 7 chicks...still 4 eggs under her...how long do these Mama hens care for their chicks before they are on their own?  Strange storms last night...and going down to 50 degrees tonight and her feathers were cold this morning...yeah...we pet her and she likes being hand fed...spoiled rotten and a sweetheart...so we moved her again with chicks and eggs with hay under her...made a nice nest...and a light above her ... she seems to be okay with us doing that and her feathers are warm now...she shows the chicks the food and they eat...but haven't seen them drink...so am still making sure they all drink enough...*am I interfering too much?*


Depends on the broody really.  Some will let you and some get freaked out by it.  Sounds like she's ok with what you're doing so I wouldn't worry.

I very rarely see the chicks drink in the first few days when they're with a broody.  I KNOW that they are but I just don't see it.  Make sure that the water is available and don't worry too much on it.



> Wish you were my neighbour...I'd bring you a casserole so you wouldn't have to make supper when you are so tired!


That is really sweet of you


----------



## bonbean01

Thanks Em!  You know so much more about this than I do...have incubated and brooded hundreds of chicks..quail and bantams...but this is a first for me.  I'm thinking her turning out to be such a pet makes her a little different with my interference?   It's dark and late here, but I think I'll go see how she's doing for the night 

Hope you wake up feeling rested and no sore back by morning!


----------



## Roll farms

My dh hates lotion in any form....doesn't matter if it smells good or bad, he hates the 'greasy' feel of it, period.

He'll rub my feet, but don't ask him to put lotion on them....it ain't happening.


----------



## Symphony

Me too, lotion is not my friend, except the rare treatment on my back.  Must be a guy thing.  Just like when we can find what where looking for in the frig or lazy susan and the lady of the house finds it right away by doing that crazy thing.....bending over.


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats


----------



## elevan

I woke up early yesterday with a stomach bug.  Horrible, miserable condition.  Which meant that I was unable to attend the Farmer's Market, so all my hard work on Friday was for naught.  My family is enjoying eating the fruits of my labor.  But I'm still eating toast this morning.


----------



## elevan

Lemon Cake Truffles


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> Lemon Cake Truffles
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/601578_3539128674445_1059866030_n.jpg


 Recipe? Those look delicious!   Never made truffles before but I would love to try these if the recipe is pretty easy to do. You know you can't show something like that without a recipe!


----------



## elevan




----------



## bonbean01

they look delicious!!!  sorry about the bug...hope you get over that quickly!!!


----------



## redtailgal

you are cruel.

need that recipe.........


----------



## elevan




----------



## Roll farms

If I have to make fudge (not Fudge) for H-stock, then I want lemon truffle thingies.  

please?


----------



## country farm girl

let me guess if we want the recipe, we have to get the cook book??


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> If I have to make fudge (not Fudge) for H-stock, then I want lemon truffle thingies.
> 
> please?


I'll consider it...  




			
				country farm girl said:
			
		

> let me guess if we want the recipe, we have to get the cook book??


It's not in the cookbook, sorry, just formulated it this past week.


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I have to make fudge (not Fudge) for H-stock, then I want lemon truffle thingies.
> 
> please?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll consider it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> country farm girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me guess if we want the recipe, we have to get the cook book??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not in the cookbook, sorry, just formulated it this past week.
Click to expand...

If it's not inthe cookbook then you can share the recipe. It doesn't spoil the cookbook for us but it gives us a yummy recipe to try!
Heck I was forced to resort to hunting for a recipe online. I found one that is interesting just don't have all the ingredients on hand to try it yet.


----------



## elevan

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I have to make fudge (not Fudge) for H-stock, then I want lemon truffle thingies.
> 
> please?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll consider it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> country farm girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me guess if we want the recipe, we have to get the cook book??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not in the cookbook, sorry, just formulated it this past week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's not inthe cookbook then you can share the recipe. It doesn't spoil the cookbook for us but it gives us a yummy recipe to try!
> Heck I was forced to resort to hunting for a recipe online. I found one that is interesting just don't have all the ingredients on hand to try it yet.
Click to expand...

Tell you what...I'll consider refining my recipe over the summer and bringing it to Herdstock along with recipe cards for it.


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I have to make fudge (not Fudge) for H-stock, then I want lemon truffle thingies.
> 
> please?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll consider it...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not in the cookbook, sorry, just formulated it this past week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's not inthe cookbook then you can share the recipe. It doesn't spoil the cookbook for us but it gives us a yummy recipe to try!
> Heck I was forced to resort to hunting for a recipe online. I found one that is interesting just don't have all the ingredients on hand to try it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell you what...I'll consider refining my recipe over the summer and bringing it to Herdstock along with recipe cards for it.
Click to expand...

No fair!  Some of us don't get to come to Herdstock.  If you did that I'd have to beg RTG to share the recipe with me!


----------



## elevan

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> No fair!  Some of us don't get to come to Herdstock.  If you did that I'd have to beg RTG to share the recipe with me!


Beg RTG to bring you a recipe card and truffles


----------



## elevan

My recipe isn't refined.  There are some things I want to change about it or I would share it.  I don't share things that are "half baked" so to speak.


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> My recipe isn't refined.  There are some things I want to change about it or I would share it.  I don't share things that are "half baked" so to speak.


Ok then. Perfect it then share it!  I may try the recipe I found online this weekend. I'll have to remember to take pictures and share how it goes with y'all.


----------



## redtailgal

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> If you did that I'd have to beg RTG to share the recipe with me!


BWAHAHAHAHAH!  *evil grin*

ahem, sure I'd share it without tormenting you at all.


----------



## elevan

What happens when I take B vitamins?  I get LOTS of energy that needs put to use.

So....

I just made 3 test batches of jelly for next weekend's Farmer's Market.

Goji Berry Jelly - FAIL - refuses to jell no matter how much pectin that I add.  I just don't get this but it tastes super yummy, so we'll save it for ice cream topping I guess.

White Mulberry Jelly - Success - Wonderful taste with hints of vanilla running through it.

Sundried Tomato - WINNER! - OMG this is soooo gooood!  It's not PB&J type of jelly though, this one is for putting on meat!  It'll be awesome on burgers I think.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

AHEM! The recipes???  



 Sounds gooooooooodddddd....


----------



## elevan

What is it with you folks wanting all my recipes?  

Can't I have any secrets?!?   


I'll tell you this - THERE IS NO WAY THAT THIS SUNDRIED TOMATO JELLY RECIPE IS BEING TOLD TO _ANYONE_!!!  This one will remain TOP SECRET.  Yeah, folks - It's THAT GOOD!


----------



## daisychick

I love sundried tomatoes with steak so I bet that jelly would be awesome on a nice grilled steak.


----------



## elevan

_*deleted*_

Geesh!  I have too many broodys and for a second my brain was fried.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Poor thing.. 




 One the recipe thing:  You can keep the recipe! Just please don't post any pictures of it on a steak!


----------



## elevan

We had it on burgers tonight.  Soooooo yummmmmmmmmy!  



I'm really really really frustrated right now.  I'm down a turkey.  Neck snapped and feathers everywhere and laid out on it's back.  Obvious that there was an altercation.  I don't know if the other turkeys got into a fight with it or if the guineas (who have been flying into their pen) got into a fight with it.  I'm glad I decided to set aside 3 breeders for next year but this leaves me down to 2.  If I lose another bird then I have to replan as I'm sold out leaving me (now) with only 1 for our Thanksgiving table and 2 breeders beyond those that are already sold for other people's tables this Fall.


----------



## elevan

What a morning!  

Boys are misbehaving and have my temper on edge.

Another turkey "attacked" in the coop.  So I guess that answers the question of "who"...it's the other turkeys.  Too many males?  This is only my second year with turkeys and the first year that I started them as day old poults.

Wynette has a chick in her nest box.  So I guess when I played "musical eggs" the other day she was rotated an older egg.  If she leaves any in the box then they'll be rotated beneath another broody I guess.  It seems that I'll end up finishing some eggs in the bator.

Speaking of the bator...my eggs there are now on lock down and are due to hatch in a couple of days.


----------



## elevan

Oh and Charlie decided to flog me this morning.  Charlie NEVER flogs me.  Charlie the only rooster that I will give a quick pat to at turn in time.  Charlie is a nice rooster.  I guess that gallon jug that I was holding on that side of my leg upset him or something.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

I think it is great that you post about your kitchen adventures. Even if you don't share the recipes it is inspiring me to go out and find/create my own. I love the ideas that you provide.

 Sometimes the children just do that.


----------



## elevan

With my boys misbehaving is more than simple misbehaving or boys being boys.  They manipulate - big time.  The other day K "pushed" every single button on me until I was at the boiling point.  When DH talked to him about it he said that he wanted Dad home so he thought that if he made me mad enough that I'd call him and have him come home.

I decided to wear them out.  Took them to the local State Park and we went hiking.

I snapped some pics to share.

Raccoon Hand prints by the shore of a stream.






I love the texture of wood so here are some tree bark pics.








(with a little moss)




(some fungi)





A hollow in a tree.  Reminds me of a cave.





I'm not sure what happened to this tree but the effect was pretty cool.  It was just stringy.  My mom thinks it looks like it was twisted.  It's right in the middle of a bunch of tall trees.  Really weird.









And this bug was just begging for a pic.


----------



## elevan

So it seems that Wynette doesn't lay claim to the little chick that was in her box this morning.  Tonight I found the chick under a different broody.  Well, both of those girls only recently started setting so they're not going to leave their nests to show this chick how to eat / drink so I had to come up with another solution.  Frizz is still in the broody box since I want her to have high protein feed (she's getting turkey starter) to grow her feathers back in.  I put the little chick in with her and she readily took it under wing.  So Frizz will be raising a week old chick and a day old chick together.

I wonder if I can get Frizz to take on the incubator chicks when they hatch in a day or two...  :/  I'm definitely considering giving that a try.


----------



## Symphony

You got some amazing birds, mine aren't that willing to be adoptive mothers.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

That is a good idea! I think it should work! I usually mix match my chicks from hen to hen and have never had a problem!
Now I want an incubator! The possibilities would be endless!


----------



## Roll farms

Neat pics!


----------



## elevan

I have 2 chicks in my bator  
Little early birds


----------



## daisychick

Love the raccoon hand prints.


----------



## elevan

We are at 6 chicks in the bator!


Oh, and I am boycotting my local TSC.  So mad at them - infuriated.  And so Animal Station will now get my business.


eta:  And we're in the local paper today!  Minor mention in relation to the next Farmer's Market but we're only one of three vendors whom mention was made of!


----------



## elevan

We're at 9 chicks!

The other 3 have started zipping so  that I have a 100% hatch.

We'll be moving those that have hatched under Frizz in the dead of night tonight, so  that she doesn't freak out over the huge increase in her brood


----------



## redtailgal

Your a jelly making, chick raising fool, lol.

You make me miss my hens, but not enough to get some more.

I do love the sound of lil peepers.


----------



## Symphony

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Your a jelly making, chick raising fool, lol.
> 
> You make me miss my hens, but not enough to get some more.
> 
> I do love the sound of lil peepers.


You could always raise baby Lizards, lol.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Symphony said:
			
		

> You could always raise baby Lizards, lol.


I vote for both. Chicks and baby leroys.


----------



## redtailgal

Nope, sorry. I am a one lizard woman.  Iguana adults are way too demanding.....I cant imagine babies!

HOw' the babies today, Elevan?


----------



## Symphony

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Nope, sorry. *I am a one lizard woman*.  Iguana adults are way too demanding.....I cant imagine babies!
> 
> HOw' the babies today, Elevan?


Oh, the jokes we could derive from this....but alas its a goody family site, what a shame.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> HOw' the babies today, Elevan?


We had 100% fertility with this hatch.  

One didn't quite make it out of the shell fully before it ran out of energy and passed (I wasn't home at the time).

I had to help another out of the shell and it is resting comfortably in the incubator for now.

The other 10 have been positioned under Frizz who happily took them all    So right now Frizz has 12 chicks and this time tomorrow will have 13 - ALL of them "adopted".


----------



## elevan

Here they are in the basket on the way out to their adoptive mama.


----------



## Royd Wood

Well done and good to know the rooster is firing on all four cylinders with no blanks unlike my Chantecler chap who managed to do the do with 8 out of 48 eggs
Ancona's incubating at the moment


----------



## elevan

I actually have 4 roosters in there for 40 hens.  I need to swap some of them out though as 3 of them are Buff Brahma and I want a little more variety...too many chicks have that Buff Brahma look.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

So cute!  I am in a dispute with my son and husband as to what to do with our accidental rooster...I want to roast him because he drives me crazy when I am trying to work in the barn but they want to let the hens take a crack at hatching.     Wanna rooster?   Nice black australorp?


----------



## elevan

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> So cute!  I am in a dispute with my son and husband as to what to do with our accidental rooster...I want to roast him because he drives me crazy when I am trying to work in the barn but they want to let the hens take a crack at hatching.     Wanna rooster?   Nice black australorp?




How does he drive you crazy?  If he's a nice boy and you want to hold him until Herdstock I could bring him home


----------



## elevan

So I have this little chick from Cinnamon's last hatch that I call "Brown Chic" that has made a new friend.  Everyone in the coop picks on her and she's the sweetest little thing.  Every day when she's let out of the coop she runs for the pig's pen.  That's right I said the pig's pen.  She spends the day in Spam's pen and when Spam gets her dinner Brown Chic eats right next to her in the feed bowl.  I'll try to get a pic tonight of that.  We have to go collect Brown Chic from the pig's pen every night because she doesn't want to go to the coop.

Yeah, I know...I have crazy critters


----------



## Pearce Pastures

He yells at me!  I go in to do chores and he crows and gives me dirty looks the whole times...I'm about to tape his beak shut   He has never attacked anyone and he is pretty so I guess he is nice in that way but pretty sure you don't want a screamer.


----------



## elevan

I crow back at them


----------



## redtailgal

Elevan....sometimes I just get goosebumps.

Whiskey (the old game rooster I had) and Charlie Brown (the seabright bantie roo that I had) BOTH use to crow everytime they saw me, because they knew I'd crow back.  It used to aggrivate my FIL to no end when me and the two roos would have a crowing contest.


----------



## elevan

I tell ya - we musta been twins in a former life


----------



## elevan

We took the last incubator chick out to Frizz tonight and once again she accepted it without problem.  That girl is just awesome!

Hershey had an egg under her last night that looked like it might hatch and I reminded DH to check this morning but he forgot about it.  Today was my baking day for getting ready for tomorrow's Farmer's Market so I didn't check until this evening.  Hershey has a little fuzzy but under her!  And she's doing good with it.  I guess 3rd time is the charm for this girl as she's been sitting for over 2 months now and keeps smothering ducklings / keets / chicks.  Since the chick was dried off and she was happily mothering it, we're letting her keep it.  We put her into a broody pen though.


----------



## country farm girl

gee you too em and rtg?!?!?!   I thougt I was the only one!!!    I do so as well. my nephew and my DB stoped by one day and he was make sheep and chicken sounds and he asked me what sounds could I make.  I asked him if he would like to hear my roo crow. he said yes and happy to do so, I belted out some crows and him and my DB loved it,     they got it on tape too, so I hope it does NOT come up on facebook!!   my MOM, lets say she did not know I could do it  and leave it at that!!!


----------



## elevan

county farm girl!



We just got back from the Farmer's Market and grabbing lunch.  I can't say that it was a roaring success but it's a start.  It is our County's first ever FM and today was only the second weekend for it, so they're still trying to get the word out.

I made contact with a B&B owner who is interested in some of my baked goods and / or mixes (gluten free), so that would be a great relationship to develop.  My Banana Chia muffins and mini loaves were a huge success (as was my S'more Cups).  We had some FB fans come out to snap up our Sundried Tomato Jam.  I cannot wait to hear their feedback.

We learned some valuable lessons though...some were more reminders - chocolate melts and baked goods sweat.  You're probably saying, "well duh" but to be honest I didn't even think about it even though I know both of these things to be true.  So we'll make some changes / adjustments for next week.

The even organizer is really pushing for me to sell eggs.  Here's the deal - it's $55 for the county license (no state fee) and coolers are acceptable but must maintain eggs at 45* or below.  The temp in a cooler is a big concern for me.  Our spot is under shade (and we'll have it every week) so I'll be a few degrees cooler than under straight sun.  They can also provide electric if I want to haul our mini fridge but some days it'll only be me and the boys.  I would also have to sell my eggs at least double the price that I do at the farm, though that wouldn't be an astronomical price.  Anyone have any advice / ideas / opinions?

I'm situated right across from a soap maker who has amazing stuff.  We talked for a bit about B's hands (they are really dry all the time - dr says he just washes to often) and she helped us pick a soap for him to try.  She's also going to mix him up a special scrub to bring next week.  And I bought a Vanilla Musk lotion bar from her which I plan to use as solid perfume.  It smells so good!

I'm actually across from a soap maker and next to a candle maker, so it smells wonderful!  

The boys signed up for VBS and will be attending next week.


----------



## elevan

Sorry I haven't been around the past couple of days.  I'm battling some kind of illness that has my temperature swinging from one extreme to another.  I've felt like a zombie the past couple of days.


----------



## redtailgal

Welcome back!  We missed you.  Feel better soon.


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Welcome back!  We missed you.  Feel better soon.


X2


----------



## Symphony

Yes, feel better soon.  You are the Life Blood of this forum.  I wonder which part RedTailGal would be?


----------



## elevan

Thanks.  I think I finally broke through my fever.

DH just called me from the field to let me know that he has a minor situation.  Apparently Hershey's chick is dead and she will not let DH take it.  I had such hopes for Hershey, I'd thought she'd figured it out.  Well now DH has to fight to get her out of the broody pen and collect the chick when she wants to kill DH.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I think I finally broke through my fever.
> 
> DH just called me from the field to let me know that he has a minor situation.  Apparently Hershey's chick is dead and she will not let DH take it.  I had such hopes for Hershey, I'd thought she'd figured it out.  Well now DH has to fight to get her out of the broody pen and collect the chick when she wants to kill DH.


 sorry about the chick. I hope DH comes out without any battle wounds. Glad your fever broke


----------



## redtailgal

How ya feelin' today?


----------



## elevan

Went to the doctor today and they switched my antibiotics.  I just wasn't tolerating the one that I was on.  My fever is back to yo-yoing, so hopefully with this new med I'll be on a faster road to recovery.

I've slept most of the day.  I haven't been out to see my critters since Saturday evening so all updates come from DH.  I just don't have the energy to walk out to the field.  I ate for the first time tonight since Sunday.


----------



## autumnprairie

feel better soon


----------



## bonbean01

I hope you feel better really quickly!!!!  Sounds like you are pretty weak and when you do start feeling better, be careful to not overly exert yourself, since that is so tempting after not being able to do very much...can set you back big time...so, take good care of yourself 

Also want to thank you for that great link on how to clean a chicken...can't remember the thread, but it was very helpful


----------



## elevan

I have a nice shiny gift to myself on the table.  Too bad I cannot enjoy it right now.

What is it?

A beautiful KitchenAid - Artisan Series Stand Mixer in Empire Red.  I've wanted one of these for a long long time.



I want to feel better _RIGHT NOW_ so I can play with my new toy!


----------



## redtailgal

oohhhh.  I LOVE my kitchenaide!

I have lots of the attachments, too.  The ice cream maker is the BOMB (had to get an extra bowl for it, lol).  I use the meat grinder attachment alot, and also the veggie/cheese shredder.

Put the wire wisk on, and set it on the lowest setting with some warm creme....it makes butter for ya.

The pasta attachment is also wonderful, lol.

Yup, your gonna love it. It will be SO worth the wait!


----------



## elevan

The meat grinder, cheese / veggie shredder will arrive in a couple of weeks since it was out of stock when I ordered.

The ice cream maker and pasta makers are on my list.  Did you see that they have a ravioli maker now too!?!

I am so fed up with being sick - I wanna play!


----------



## redtailgal

I knew that they had the ravioli maker but havent gotten it yet.  I may get it, I am undecided.  I dont make that much ravioli, and when I do I do it like my Mim did.......by hand. (prolly why I dont make it that often, lol)


----------



## elevan

I don't know who I'm kidding...I want every attachment for it  

It's unbelievable how long I've waited to get one of these and now when I finally decided to do it, then it arrives and I'm sick.  *big pouty face*

Think I'm gonna go take a nap and dream of my new Kitchenaid


----------



## autumnprairie

I am still dreaming of one


----------



## elevan

Whew!  That was a nice nap.  Me and my KitchenAid made some pretty awesome stuff in those dreams!


----------



## Remuda1

Pics? And is it something that only the truly rich can afford?


----------



## elevan

I'll get pics of it tomorrow or this weekend and get them posted.

I'm definitely not among the rich!    I would, however, personally consider it an investment.  The model that I bought cost $350 (the accessories that are coming later were another $200) but I expect it to outlast me.  My grandma had her original one from the 1930s until she sold it several years ago - it was still working perfectly.

The pasta attachments are certainly on my list for the future.  I love to make homemade pasta but hand rolling that hard dough to such a thin level is really really tough, so I don't do it often.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

I bought mine on Amazon, they sell the less popular colors cheaper and I got mine for 219.00. It's a matte finish white instead of glossy white - like I care. 

I just received the slicer attachment as a present - haven't tried it yet. 

Didn't know they made an ice cream making attachment - will have to check that out!

Congrats on your - investment - You can write it off as a business expense now that you work the farmers markets!


----------



## elevan

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> Congrats on your - investment - You can write it off as a business expense now that you work the farmers markets!


Thanks and great point!


----------



## jodief100

Hubby got me my Kitchen Aid the first year we were dating.  It was a "just cause I thought you would like it"  gift.  I knew then he was a "keeper".  Congratulations!  I love mine.  My sister has had hers for 20+ years and it still runs perfectly.


----------



## redtailgal

Well, how ya feelin?



As for me, I am feelin like I could use a WHOLE DAY of no farm drama or family drama!


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Well, how ya feelin?
> 
> 
> 
> As for me, I am feelin like I could use a WHOLE DAY of no farm drama or family drama!


----------



## TTs Chicks

Hope your starting to feel better.

I LOVE my kitchen aid - it was my grandmas and I got after she passed.  If I had to wait to buy one I still would'nt have it.  I only have the meat grinder   I need more attachments


----------



## elevan

How am I feeling?  :/

I have a fever.  My chest as torso hurt from coughing.

This is the third day on my 4th antibiotic.  IF this all stems from an infection in my sinuses, I should be getting better right?

My mom says my face, neck and arms seem swollen.  DH says he could cook eggs on me that I'm radiating so much heat.  I'm still not eating much of anything - I just have no appetite.

If remarkable progress is not made by Monday, I'll go back to the doctor then.  I just don't know.  I'm open to ideas here.  Right now I've already had an antibiotic shot and 3 types of antibiotics orally.  I take probiotics daily anyway and have increased those.  I'm alternating tylenol and ibuprofren to keep the fever low (it's been as high as 105.4*).  As well as taking allergy meds and antinausea meds.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> How am I feeling?  :/
> 
> I have a fever.  My chest as torso hurt from coughing.
> 
> This is the third day on my 4th antibiotic.  IF this all stems from an infection in my sinuses, I should be getting better right?
> 
> My mom says my face, neck and arms seem swollen.  DH says he could cook eggs on me that I'm radiating so much heat.  I'm still not eating much of anything - I just have no appetite.
> 
> If remarkable progress is not made by Monday, I'll go back to the doctor then.  I just don't know.  I'm open to ideas here.  Right now I've already had an antibiotic shot and 3 types of antibiotics orally.  I take probiotics daily anyway and have increased those.  I'm alternating tylenol and ibuprofren to keep the fever low (it's been as high as 105.4*).  As well as taking allergy meds and antinausea meds.


That is horrible I hope your fever breaks soon and you begin to mend


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well, Em. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## bonbean01

I'm so sorry Em!!!!  I would think that the antibiotics would be helping by today for sinus infection...and never let your fever go that high again...it is dangerous!!!

This may sound pretty stupid...but do you happen to have a tooth bothering you...as in an upper back molar?  I ask because after 2 rounds of antibiotics a few winters ago, my sinus infection was not getting better.  Then an upper back molar on a perfectly good tooth started aching badly.  Turns out the root of that molar had grown through up into my sinus cavity =inherited that from my Dad= and the sinus infection did not go away until I had that tooth removed.  I'm probably just weird, but thought I'd mention it just in case.

Hope you get better soon!!!!


----------



## elevan

You're not weird bonbean.  My mom actually had that problem too.

I don't have any teeth bothering me right now though.  I wish it were that simple  :/


----------



## Remuda1

Bon, if your weird I guess I am too. I used to get a horrible sinus infection about once a year. Then I managed to pull off an upper back crown and they couldn't save the tooth. I haven't had a sinus infection since (thank God!!).


----------



## elevan

I meant to post this last night but it slipped my fever brained mind.

Broody Chronicle update:

The EE broody has left her nest and it has been taken over by Dove who is broody again.  But not to fear - the EE is still broody...she's just stolen every single one of Helga's guinea keets!  So now Helga has no one to care for but seems ok with it.

Another EE, Chantilly, seems to be going broody.  I'll just let her set an empty nest though.  I figure if I need to shove late developing eggs or chicks under her then she could be useful that way.

Skeeter has gone broody again.  And back to her favorite spot in the barn to do it.  Since her nest is directly above where the goats sleep we'll just let her brood there again.


----------



## jodief100

I hope you feel better soon.  Hubby and I both have been under the weather this week but at least I can still get things done.


----------



## elevan

I hate to jinx myself but maybe I'm doing a little better today...lack of a fever...cough doesn't want to tear out my lungs anymore...


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## autumnprairie

so happy to hear that


----------



## bonbean01

That's great to hear!  Now be careful to not over exert yourself...you'll still be weak and it is oh so tempting to finally be able to do something before you are truly better.  I do that and it lands me back in bed...yeah...do as I say...not as I do...LOLOLOL

Hey...I'm sure you got some reading material for your new KitchenAide and a catalogue of attachments...might be a good time to relax and read up on it


----------



## elevan

I ate a meal!  Up until now I was lucky to be eating 200 calories a day.  But I just ate cottage cheese, fruit and ravioli.  Oh, I was so hungry and it was so good to finally feel like eating.  But now my tummy is doing flip flops trying to figure out what to do with so much food.  Eh...but it'll get over it.  

The not being able to eat thing was the real worry for me.  No food means no energy.  Heck, last night my laptop started feeling like it weighed 500# and this morning I could barely lift it from the night stand.

But that meal should mean that I'm on my way to leaps and bounds of getting better!      Ok...  *huff*  *huff*  That little run took away what little energy I'd built up  

Only a couple of days more is all that I'll allow for a weakened state.  I have lots to do.  Next Saturday is our BIG BASH.  We're having our 15 year anniversary vowel renewal and a bonfire to celebrate DH's 40th birthday this year.  Too much to do and I'm not good at delegating without helping!


----------



## elevan

Well sounds like we'll have 9 more ducks arriving on Monday.  All fully grown.  A variety of breeds but including "the Aflac duck" as my mom puts it (pekin).


----------



## elevan

Thank you RTG, I am now craving zucchini and pecan pie!


----------



## redtailgal

me too!


----------



## elevan

One of DH's friends gave us 3 Jumbo Pekins this morning.  Here is the new Quack Gang:
















Hardy is in LOVE.  Smokey is ticked off since she's not the biggest duck anymore.  Laurel could care less.  And we threw Fudge into the pond today to prove to him that he is a duck and not a chicken.  He loved it and now believes us when we say "Fudgie, you are a duck not a chickie"    These three new ducks don't have names...not sure if they'll get one or not.


----------



## autumnprairie

I would love to have ducks DH says no


----------



## elevan

And here's my new KitchenAid:


----------



## autumnprairie

I am  so jealous! I want one maybe if I beg my DH for one


----------



## elevan

It absolutely surprises me how HEAVY it is.  Or maybe it's that I'm still weak from a week of consuming virtually no calories and being sick  

DH is excited for the attachments that are coming later this week, one being a grinder.  His response was, "so you'll make me some bologna salad then?"


----------



## Roll farms

Men, it's always about their stomachs,


----------



## autumnprairie

you will have to start another cook book with more recipes using your kitchen aide


----------



## elevan

I am so disgusted right now.  I KNOW my critters.  I mean I KNOW MY CRITTERS.  If they're starting to get sick or go downhill I see it right away.  The fact that I've been pretty well bed bound the past week means that I missed a lot relying on feedback from others.  Missing a lot means that I lose.  

Remember that I said that Chantilly seemed to be going broody?  That was because I was told that she was sleeping in the nest box.  Tonight I went out to check on my critters and found a lot that I'd missed and a few that I had to lose because of it.  Chantilly wasn't broody, she was sick.  Tonight she was at death's door.  There was not a bit of meat on her.  My beautiful EE, Chantilly Lace was wasted away to nothing    I asked DH to put her down.

We've also lost our entire turkey flock one by one.  I had DH put antibiotics in their water but one by one they went down.  Tonight we had 3 left.  One was dead in the field, one was breathing very badly and one seems to be just fine.  I asked DH to put the badly breathing one down.  Now we'll have to decide what to do about the last one if it makes it.  Do we pardon it?  Or does it become our Fall dinner?  I have customers to tell that they won't be getting their Thanksgiving dinner from us after all - that will suck.  I'll try to find them another local farm that can fill their order if I can.

Such a frustrating first day back on my feet.


----------



## autumnprairie

I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Mamaboid




----------



## Four Winds Ranch

It is soooo hard when you have to get others to look after your critters! I was in the same boat last year! Isn't funny when you are finally up and about and find out all that happened or didn't happen while you were down. Alot of devistation!
Thats too bad about your turkys and Chantilly!    I hope things start looking up!
At least you know you can't be replaced!!!


----------



## jodief100

So sorry to hear about Chantilly.  It is so hard when you loose a special one.  

PM me about turkeys.  If you have enough orders to make it worth the drive we may be able to work something out.  I still have about 25 birds.  They are being raised free range.


----------



## Symphony




----------



## bonbean01

So sorry


----------



## elevan

Today dawns with good and bad news it seems.

The last turkey didn't make it through the night.    It frustrates me to no end because I put those birds into a 3 year plan.

But on the happy side, Wynette has little fuzzy butts under    So far just a couple but since it's her first time and she's just get started, I'm giving her a little bit of space.

Frizz and her "baker's dozen" will come out of the broody box  tonight and Wynette and her clutch will go in.

Frizz and her chicks are so cute and have bonded so well.  It amazes me that she adopted willingly and lovingly every single one of her chicks.  I can't wait to see how she does raising them out in the open.

The new ducks are doing great, though now that they're loose on the pond they refuse to come in and refuse to be caught.  Maybe they'll take Fudgie's example.  Sunday night Fudge stayed out all night - his first ever - since he wouldn't get off the pond.  Last night Fudge was at the coop door ready to go in.  We feed in the coop at night.  That's when the ducks and the chicks eat, of course the big chickens get some but what we put out is intended for the ducks and chicks and it's very little since we purpose them to free range.  Well Fudge must have been either hungry or scared on his first night out since he was right there wanting in the second night.  But this morning he wants to hang out with his chick friends  

Oh, and I've read back and don't think that I told y'all that we have a guinea hen setting a nest right next to my bedroom by the house!  Poor girl has been setting for almost a week even through the downpouring rain we had the other day.  I guess Helga's guinea keets got her in the right frame of mind


----------



## Symphony

Sorry about the Turkey's.  Wish I was closer so I could help out.  You are a hard working Mama and a tough lady to boot.  I bet you make the family very proud with all the hard work you put in everyday.  Heck I feel proud of you and I don't even know you, 

My GF really wants some Ducks or Geese in the future so I'm researching this idea.


----------



## elevan

Saturday is our BIG Party.  We'll be renewing our vows (15 years) and celebrating 3 birthdays.

I finally got my renewal vows wrote in my "book".  I'll share what I wrote after the party since DH and I aren't sharing prior I don't want him to get a peek.

I'll be going to the Farmer's Market in the morning on Saturday and then have to get home and make our "cake".  It's not really a cake, but I'll be using watermelon, other melons and fruit to create the look of a cake.  Yes, I'll take pics of it  

Tomorrow I go back to the doctor.  I've still got a lingering cough and hopefully it clears up by Saturday.  Those are my orders....clear up by Saturday cough!

Broody hen, Wynette, had 4 chicks yesterday.  I had to take 2 away from her because she was trying to kill those 2.  I'm really hoping that she does ok with the other 2.

Frizz and her large crew of chicks have been turned out of the broody pen and are now in chicken general population.  I cannot wait to see her running around the barnyard with all those chicks!  It usually takes the broodys a couple of days before they leave the coop with their chicks.

New ducks are doing great.  Happily enjoying the big pond.

Fudge is back to thinking he's a chicken.


----------



## elevan

Cinni's guinea keets are starting to hatch!  She's up to 8 and has a total of 25 eggs.

Here's some pics to get you going:


----------



## autumnprairie

they are adorable


----------



## redtailgal

I said no drama.  I hate you lost your turkeys and your hen.

Hope the party is goin' good!

missed ya!


----------



## autumnprairie

Happy Aniversary and have a great vow renewal party


----------



## elevan

Thank you!  DH did good with his vows  

I was a little disappointed by the turnout but my Grandma Emily was in the hospital so that excuses some of my family.  But no one from DH's family showed up.  Regardless the whole thing was about me and DH so whatever.

I'll have some pics to share in a bit.

We worked the Farmer's Market this morning.  It was a good day.  I even met a BYC member there.  

And I got a new idea for a jam.  I'm thinking a condiment for fish this time - Lemon Thyme Jam made with chopped lemons and lemon thyme.  Gonna do that experiment this week.    I came up with that one as I was sitting staring at some lemon thyme that I brought along with me.


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> Thank you!  DH did good with his vows
> 
> I was a little disappointed by the turnout but my Grandma Emily was in the hospital so that excuses some of my family.  But no one from DH's family showed up.  Regardless the whole thing was about me and DH so whatever.
> 
> I'll have some pics to share in a bit.
> 
> We worked the Farmer's Market this morning.  It was a good day.  I even met a BYC member there.
> 
> And I got a new idea for a jam.  I'm thinking a condiment for fish this time - Lemon Thyme Jam made with chopped lemons and lemon thyme.  Gonna do that experiment this week.    I came up with that one as I was sitting staring at some lemon thyme that I brought along with me.


Glad to see you back!  Also glad to hear your vow renewal ceremony went well.  Sorry to hear about your Grandma Emily being in the hospital though.  What about doing a spice mixture for seasoning fish. You could have dill in it and maybe your lemon thyme. My uncle does a seasoning mixture at Christmas for gifts that has dill and some other seasonings in it that is good on fish and even in eggs. I don't know what all is in it though besides the dill as that is all I recognize in it.


----------



## elevan

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> What about doing a spice mixture for seasoning fish. You could have dill in it and maybe your lemon thyme. My uncle does a seasoning mixture at Christmas for gifts that has dill and some other seasonings in it that is good on fish and even in eggs. I don't know what all is in it though besides the dill as that is all I recognize in it.


It's about a new jam recipe more than specifically something for fish


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about doing a spice mixture for seasoning fish. You could have dill in it and maybe your lemon thyme. My uncle does a seasoning mixture at Christmas for gifts that has dill and some other seasonings in it that is good on fish and even in eggs. I don't know what all is in it though besides the dill as that is all I recognize in it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's about a new jam recipe more than specifically something for fish
Click to expand...

Well it sounds interesting.


----------



## elevan

Here are the promised pics.  It was really a casual affair but the boys insisted on being in their finery since it was a "special occasion".  I tried without success to get B to wear just a dress shirt and his shorts but he insisted on full suit out dressing DH  










































B took this one:


----------



## redtailgal

I'm glad it went well!  What a smile you have going on, lol.  You look beautiful!


----------



## Roll farms

Don't y'all look PURTY!  Great pics, and congrats!!!


----------



## bonbean01

Wonderful photos!!!!  You all look great and love your smile


----------



## autumnprairie

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Wonderful photos!!!!  You all look great and love your smile


X2


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Very beautiful!!!!!
I hope everything turned out how you had wanted it!!!!


----------



## TTs Chicks

Aww so sweet  great pics.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Everyone looks very happy - the kids are adorable. And there is nothing wrong with a boy that WANTS to wear his finest clothes. You are a great Mom.


----------



## elevan

Thanks everyone!

Reading back I realize that I forgot to update y'all on Cinni's keets.  She hatched 16 of 25 and all are doing great!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I'm glad that you enjoyed your celebration, everybody looks great!


----------



## jodief100

Y'all look GREAT!  What wonderful boys that they want to dress up for a special occasion.  You have done great with them.


----------



## elevan

Well I have everything that I need to make some Lemon Thyme Marmalade AND some Red Onion Marmalade while I'm at it.  I'll be making those 2 along with some Monkey Butter and Sundried Tomato Jam for this week's Farmer's Market as I sold out of them last week.

I've also done well with my Gluten Free Banana Chia Muffins so those are on the agenda as well.

There isn't enough traffic coming through the market for me to justify getting the permits and licensing to sell eggs though.  The market manager keeps pushing for that but until the word really gets out that the market is there I just cannot do it.  We have more people come through each week and I promote it everywhere I can but it's still small and growing.

Cinni's keets are doing well.  All of our chicks / keets / ducklings are doing well as a matter of fact.

The new ducks are settling in nicely and have learned to coop themselves at night.

Last night I watched Priya and Precious (goat kids) bouncing all over Jerry (llama) as he lay eating grass.  At one point Priya almost landed on Jerry's head.  He didn't mind a bit.  He lives for "his" goat kids  

I think that I'm gonna sell the 2 new wethers and one of my does who isn't producing and buy a nice lamancha doeling.


----------



## terrilhb

What beautiful pictures. You all looked amazing. Your kids are just adorable. I can tell from your pictures how happy you all are. Congratulations.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Happy anniversa-birthdays!  Great pics!


----------



## daisychick

Love the pic of the kids waiting at the door.  So cute!  You can tell they were so excited!   Lovely family you have there.


----------



## elevan

I have a regular egg customer coming a little later this morning to get several dozen and she wants to talk goats since I have a couple for sale.

Then this afternoon I'm gonna be a canning fool.  I have to make Monkey Butter, Lemon Thyme Marmalade and Red Onion Marmalade.  I cannot make my Sundried Tomato Jam until Thursday as I'm waiting for my sundried tomatoes which will be here tomorrow.

Bad thing is that I'm in sort of a funky mood this morning.  My mind is going a million different directions and doesn't want to focus on any one thing.  I'm not sure that makes for good jam making so wish me luck.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> I have a regular egg customer coming a little later this morning to get several dozen and she wants to talk goats since I have a couple for sale.
> 
> Then this afternoon I'm gonna be a canning fool.  I have to make Monkey Butter, Lemon Thyme Marmalade and Red Onion Marmalade.  I cannot make my Sundried Tomato Jam until Thursday as I'm waiting for my sundried tomatoes which will be here tomorrow.
> 
> Bad thing is that I'm in sort of a funky mood this morning.  My mind is going a million different directions and doesn't want to focus on any one thing.  I'm not sure that makes for good jam making so wish me luck.


Good Luck, they should come out great though


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

I have never heard of Sundried Tomato Jam before! Is it sweet like Jam, or more like tomato sauce?  :/


----------



## elevan

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> I have never heard of Sundried Tomato Jam before! Is it sweet like Jam, or more like tomato sauce?  :/


It's mildly sweet and a firmer texture.  Makes a great spread for burgers or any other meat or as a mix in to veggies.


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a regular egg customer coming a little later this morning to get several dozen and she wants to talk goats since I have a couple for sale.
> 
> Then this afternoon I'm gonna be a canning fool.  I have to make Monkey Butter, Lemon Thyme Marmalade and Red Onion Marmalade.  I cannot make my Sundried Tomato Jam until Thursday as I'm waiting for my sundried tomatoes which will be here tomorrow.
> 
> Bad thing is that I'm in sort of a funky mood this morning.  My mind is going a million different directions and doesn't want to focus on any one thing.  I'm not sure that makes for good jam making so wish me luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck, they should come out great though
Click to expand...

My egg customer just left.

And I'm waiting for the jars in the dishwasher to hit the hot dry cycle before starting.

But my mind is still a million different places.  Gonna start with the Monkey Butter then move on to the Red Onion Marmalade and finally the Lemon Thyme Marmalade.

Now I just gotta get my mind and my body in gear.


----------



## SDBoerGoats

What on earth is Monkey Butter??? All of it sounds divine to me!


----------



## elevan

Well, I got the Red Onion Marmalade and the Monkey Butter done today but now my back is killing me.  So revised plan is to do the Lemon Thyme Marmalade tomorrow, the Sundried Tomato Jam on Thursday and my baking on Friday.  And some where in there I've decided to also do a Cherry Blueberry Preserve.

My egg customer ended up getting a LOT of eggs and since she's gluten free she's planning on coming to the Farmer's Market on Saturday to check out my stuff.

Got an order for 4 dozen eggs, chamomile jelly and sundried tomato jam for tomorrow (I only have 2 jars of the sundried tomato jam left...that order of tomatoes better come tomorrow!).

Also have a guy coming tomorrow afternoon to pick up some guinea keets.  They'll be from Cinni's clutch as he wants them younger.  I don't plan to sell more than 10, which will leave her with 6.  We want to grow our guinea population but not by the explosion that it is right now  





			
				SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> What on earth is Monkey Butter??? All of it sounds divine to me!


Monkey Butter is a Banana - Pineapple - Coconut Jam.  It's very good spread on crusty bread or over ice cream or as a fruit dip.


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## elevan

Well, my buff brahma that was setting a nest left it today.  So that's one less broody.

I still have one Blue Laced Red Wyandotte (Dove) setting a nest and Skeeter, a Barneveldar is setting as well.  Oh, can't forget the guinea hen who's setting too!

I took some pics while I was in the field this evening to share.

Goats and calf munching around the big pond:










Priya playing on Jerry's back:









Honey Locust Pods!  The "gel" in these pods tastes just like honey and the pods themselves make excellent livestock fodder.









The chickens have been digging dust bath holes in this little hill and Ranger thinks it's a goat couch  





Ranger:









Snickers:





The 2 new boys playing "king of the little hill"





One of the new boys:





The new ducks:





T-Bone (calf) and Mancha (goat) were playing head butt games through the goat entrance to the barn.  I just barely missed a pic where T had his head in the entrance and Mancha was head butting him


----------



## redtailgal

Priya is awfully cute..........

(and Jerry is awfully patient)


----------



## Remuda1

The critters are beautiful! But all I can say is........ LOOK at that GRASS! Sigh...... How lovely for you and them .


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Love the pics.  You have a nice set up!  Oh and since multiple people have asked about your monkey butter, I think you are just going to have to make a bunch and mail it to us


----------



## elevan

We picked up 6 more ducks today.  That was a real ball of laughs.  Lady that works with my mom said she needed to give them away.  So I took the truck and we went to get them.  Lady was obviously a little afraid of them.  She suggested we take the cage (large dog crate) off the truck and place it at the coop door and run them in.  Made sense, right?  Only the cage doesn't have one of those slide in floors, so we flipped it upside down leaving the big spacing on the top.  Ran the ducks into the cage and carried it back to the truck.  As we were lifting it on one of the ducks flew out of the big spacing at the top and took off.    So then my mom suggests that we slowly flip the cage so that the big spacing ends up on bottom and the ducks cannot get out.  That makes sense.  But we flipped it so that the spacing ended up toward the lady who was giving away the ducks and all but 1 of them escaped!  

Down the embankment and into the creek they all went.  

That's it!  I was ready to leave.  My mom and her brilliant ideas.  

But the lady waded into the creek and with the help of her daughter got all the ducks back into the coop by chasing them with a stick.

Then I told them to just stand back and I went into the coop and grabbed each duck and put it into the cage properly.

Then the lady said she wanted to give us all the stuff that she had for the ducks.
A heated water stand
A 5 gallon metal waterer
2 wall mounted metal feeders
2 30 gallon metal trash cans FULL of food
2 50 pound bags of feed
And 6 bales of straw.

I gladly accepted most of it.  I drew the line on the straw though...with everything else on the truck and me without any straps to tie things down it wouldn't be safe.  We safely put on 2 bales, then my Mom says "You can put another on top...it'll stay"....(remember those words).

I had to call the guy who was coming to pick up guinea keets to push it back a little since it was taking longer than I had expected.  No problem.

Then we started on our way.  About halfway home I noticed that Mom was no longer following us.  I asked K to turn around and see if that 3rd bale was still on the truck.  NOPE.  :/

Next thing I know Mom is calling my cell and saying that the bale almost hit her windshield and that the car behind her almost hit her.  Well...I kind of told you so...  

So that bale is sitting by the side of the road outside of Sunbury if anyone is in the area and needs a bale of straw...  

Here is a pic of the new ducks just before I released them on the big pond:







Guy showed up right on time to get the guinea keets.  He bought 8 of them.  Turns out he drove almost 2 hours to get to me.  I asked him how he found out about me (thinking it was here or BYC) and he tells me that he just googled "guinea keets for sale" and my FB post came up.  Wow.  That's pretty cool, I think.



			
				redtailgal said:
			
		

> Priya is awfully cute..........
> 
> (and Jerry is awfully patient)


Jerry LOVES his goats.  Especially the kids.
You should see Priya and Precious using him as a mountain bouncing off of him and romping all over him.  He just lays there and happily munches grass.  Maggie used to ride around on his back when she was a kid.



			
				Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Oh and since multiple people have asked about your monkey butter, I think you are just going to have to make a bunch and mail it to us




Ok, so change of plans.  Went with Mango Blueberry Preserves instead of Cherry Blueberry.  And I must say YUM!  Gonna have to grab some vanilla ice cream to pour it over!  

Here's a pic of it in the making:






Lemon Thyme Marmalade has been started.  It needs to sit for 18 hours as part of it's process and then will be finished up in the morning.  It took me quite a while to break down all of those lemons.  And I now know where every little crack is at in my hands.  Ouch!

My order of sundried tomatoes just arrived via UPS.  So tomorrow morning I'll finish up the Lemon Thyme Marmalade and do a couple of batches of sundried tomato jam.


----------



## autumnprairie

I needed the laugh thanks, I am glad that no one was hurt and you got all the ducks home. I want to learn canning from you so can you come down for a week?  It looks yummy


----------



## redtailgal

lol, gimme a minute then read my journal.


----------



## elevan

Today is supposed to be the hottest day of the year.  96 without a heat index...that will push us over 100.  And our county isn't in the heat and fire advisory that the western counties of the state are in.  

Just came in from releasing the poultry from their coops and making sure that everyone has plenty of water.

The new ducks shot out of their coop like a bullet and ran straight for the pond.

I had to rescue one of Cinni's keets as it had flipped the feeder over and was under it.  I removed the feeder from the enclosure since Cinni dumps it every time.  She insists that her chicks / keets will learn to scratch and peck and is almost insulted by being fed in a feeder.  

Daisy (goat) was following me around the whole time wanting loving.  I'm pretty sure that she's pregnant then.  She always turns into a love bug with she's gestating.  

Let the chickens / guineas / other ducks out of their coop and found that one of my Golden Buff girls was dead.  I'm really not surprised she's not been doing well with this up and down heat.  But it's sad the same.  

I'll take out a frozen bottle of water to the rabbits in a bit when the temp hits 80.  They seem to be fine up until that temp.  

I worry that with today's high temp that we'll lose some birds or even rabbits due to heat.  I hate losing animals.  I also hate the heat.  Thankfully it's one day and tomorrow we'll go down to 85, which is still pretty hot but it's more tolerable.

Stay cool everyone!


----------



## jodief100

I love the pics!  Jerry is so wonderful!    

Nice score on the ducks.   I was thinking abotu getting some keets but I need to get the !@#$ coons under control!!!!!

I wish I coudl create recipes like you do.  I am still working on getting my Goetta recipe fine tuned and am having no luck at all.  

Lucky you for the heat, we are having 99-100 all week.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Sorry about your buff   My chickens are all feeling it here, lying out in a dirt bath in the shade.


----------



## elevan

Ugh!  They changed the forecast.  We hit 99 (no heat index) at 4:30p today.  Tomorrow is supposed to be 95 with a 40% chance of rain, Sat 93 with 20%, Sun 92 with 40% and Mon 89 with 20%

I only hope that we actually do get the rain.

Had a slight change in plans for the day as I had to take K to the doctor.  Turns out he has a double ear infection and viral laryngitis.  

I got my Lemon Thyme Marmalade done before taking him to the doctor, but now I have to get up the energy to make the Sundried Tomato Jam.  Just the little bit I've been outside today has completely zapped my energy.

I don't even wanna make dinner...maybe I'll spring for a pizza...


----------



## elevan

HOT  HOT  HOT

And it's baking day.  If I didn't KNOW that I'll have customers wanting baked goods tomorrow I wouldn't turn on the oven.  I guess I'll crank up the AC and be as quick as possible about it.

I've also got a little bit more canning to do today too.

Gotta get motivated.  But it's just too dang HOT.


----------



## Symphony

elevan said:
			
		

> HOT  HOT  HOT
> 
> And it's baking day.  If I didn't KNOW that I'll have customers wanting baked goods tomorrow I wouldn't turn on the oven.  I guess I'll crank up the AC and be as quick as possible about it.
> 
> I've also got a little bit more canning to do today too.
> 
> Gotta get motivated.  But it's just too dang HOT.


Are you enjoying our Heat Wave?


----------



## elevan

Got my canning done.  Now I'm dreading starting the baking.  Thankfully I'm only taking one baked product but it's muffins...so it's done in multiple batches into the oven.

And I'm gonna have to go out and check critters shortly for water.  Probably a good idea to spray down the pig's pen.  I'm sure the rabbits' need a new frozen water bottle to provide them with AC.  So I'm dreading going outside...

We're at 95 right now and the rain got pushed back to tomorrow.  As long as it doesn't rain from 9-12 tomorrow then I'll be happy.  

Oh, and I'm out of bananas so I'm gonna have to sub something for my Banana Chia Muffins cause I'm not going to the store.  I'm thinking maybe Strawberry Chia Muffins...  :/  we'll see how it goes.  I could do chocolate too.  They're a big hit at the market.  Gluten free and made with duck eggs.

I've got the boys doing their own laundry    They loaded their clothes into the washer and I poured the soap and turned it on.  Then they took them out of the washer and put them into the dryer.  I should have taken a pic of K upside down in the washer to reach the clothes on the bottom    When the dryer was done I had them take their hamper to the dryer and pull all their clothes out and into the hamper.  They are now in their room folding and putting away.  At age 6 and (almost) 8 I think they're doing pretty good.  They always want to help anyway so this way they're kept busy and I can get things done.


----------



## currycomb

i found my bunnies actually like ice cubes in their water bowls instead of the bottles. have one that pick the cubes up with her teeth and then lays on them. another swims in his bowl. all the others lay against the cold bowls, then have cool water to drink as the cubes melt


----------



## elevan

Executive decision - the oven is not being turned on today.  I just came in from filling waterers, soaking the pigs pen, replacing a frozen water bottle in the rabbit hutch and putting out a wading pool with cold water for the ducks to play in.  And checking on all the critters.  I am a hot, sweaty mess with a heat headache.  Nope, no way is that oven coming on.  So, I just have to make some labels and I'm good to go tomorrow.

Snickers wanted loved on.  He practically crawled into my lap like he did as a kid.  Only he's almost fully grown now.  And it's a 100 degrees outside!  And he is covered in fur!  But I gave him the attention he wanted despite it all, because I love my "Nickies".

The chickens had managed to open the can of cracked corn that the lady who gave me the ducks had given to me.  So the chickens were quite pleased with themselves.  The can is now tied shut.

I left the field with the ducks all happily splashing in a wading pool.  There probably won't be a drop of water left in it tonight  

I may have 2 more broody guineas.  One seems to be setting in a corner of the fence that is weed covered near the rabbit hutch in the back yard.  The other is in the coop in a corner under the roosts...it seems like such an odd spot with all the activity there but this is the second day she's been there.  I am going to be taken over by guineas!

Well, in writing this and drinking 2 bottles of water while doing it my headache is starting to ease.  I've said it before and I'll say it again - I hate this type of heat.  Give me 72 degrees year round and I would be quite content, but I would take cold weather over extreme heat any day.  Remember that this winter when I'm complaining about snow and cold  

Well!  It's starting to look dark outside like it might rain...that would be the icing on the cake after all that!  Grrr...

I still have to water container plants this evening so rain right now would relieve me of that chore.

Ok...ok...I'll quit complaining now and try to get motivated to make those labels so I'm ready for tomorrow.  Am I done yet?  Did I mention that heat zaps my energy and makes it so I have very little motivation to do much besides sit near the AC?


----------



## elevan

Woohoo!  Never been happier to have my house and cell phones ringing at the same time.  It was a "Code Red Alert" put out by my county whenever there is important info to get out to the public.  Severe Thunderstorm Warning.  Heavy rain, damaging winds and hail.  I can do without the damaging winds and hail but the rain is much appreciated.

Here's my rain dance :bun


----------



## redtailgal

woo hoo for rain!


----------



## elevan

Gonna be a long post...



Friday, June 29
Ok, I revoke my rain dance.  Rain - good.  The winds that we got  bad.  The power flickered a few times during the storm but held.  Then about 30 minutes after the storm passed us the power went out.  

Saturday, June 30
Woke up when the power came on early morning.
It was still raining when I went out to let the poultry out.
Frizz decided that today was THE DAY.  The day that she would bring her 13 chicks out of the coop for the first time.  In the rain.  I chased them in a couple of times and then decided it was a lost cause.

Went inside to check out the news to find that the state is in a state of emergency.  600,000 people still without power.  Very large power poles on one stretch of road were ALL snapped off.  Tons of trees down.  Just awful damaging winds.

My Grandma Emily is without power and has had to take refuge with one of my aunts who has power as she is on oxygen.

Our power is holding but weve been notified that there could be surges and potentially temporary losses as they bring things back online.

We are without phone or internet though.  So, Im writing this in Word to transfer to my journal whenever we get back online.

Didnt make it to the Farmers Market this morning.  Partly due to the power outage and it was pouring rain.

Counties just South of us are under a heat advisory.  Thankfully were staying at a comfortable temp right now.

Its still hot enough to affect the rabbits though so I took out a frozen water bottle for them.  Apparently we have a male and a female.  The female is pulling fur.  There is fur all over the place.  When I reached in to remove their thawed bottle the male attacked my hand.  I put my other hand in to push him back.  When I pulled my hands out, they were both bloody.  After cleaning up its not as bad as it seemed at first.  But I have a substantial cut on my right hand that will likely scar.  Both of my hands sting as though Ive got a million paper cuts on them.  Was he protecting the female?  Any ideas for why he attacked me?

They are saying that some folks will be without power for up to 14 days!  I feel for those without power who are in heat advisory zones.

Sunday, July 1 
A HOT and HUMID day today.  Ground looks as if we never got any rain  

We decided to release Wynette and her 2 chicks from the large broody pen today.  She immediately took off out of the coop and left her chicks inside yelling for her.  I thought that she was gonna be a horrible mother.  But she did come back and settled in to taking care of her chicks, so right now Im halfway hopeful.

We then moved Cinni and her 9 remaining keets to the large broody pen after cleaning it up.  Yes, I said 9I sold 8 so she should have 8.  Apparently we miscounted originally as Im sure that the guy I sold those 8 to would have called if Id shorted him.

Cinni was originally in our small broody pen which is off of our small coop.  We shut the door of the small coop and took Cinni out of the broody pen and put her on the floor of the coop so we could catch keets.  DH grabbed 2 keets and I made a pocket with my shirt and stuck them in.  Of course they started yelling and Cinni started to get upset.  As DH was reaching for more keets, Cinni leaped from the floor of the coop to the top of my head and started attacking me!  Im 5 6!  Thats a large jump for a chicken!  So I started yelling for DH to GET HER OFF OF ME!

We decided to take Cinni and the 2 keets that I had and put them in the large broody pen to settle in and then come back for the rest.  That worked.  I have a long scratch on the back of my neck as a reminder not to underestimate Cinni when she has babies.

We have another broody chicken  Big Red.  The big surprise is that she is a red sex link, they arent supposed to go broody at all.  And she kicked Dove off of her nest, shes had it for the past several days.  Dove has relocated to a different nest meaning that shell sit longer.

A second guinea hen has gone broody as well.  Her nest is in the corner of the coop under the roosts.  Last night the ducks practically walked on her and she never moved or made a sound.  Today she got off to eat and I noticed that she had a single chicken egg in her clutch so I grabbed it off real quick.

Rabbit seems to have forgotten yesterdays episode and is gentle as can be today.  I dont know what I did to set him off yesterday?  :/  DH wanted to put in him the stew pot over it.

Another storm was brewing this evening so we went out and chased the poultry in for the night a couple of hours early.  DH practically played tackle with one of the guineas to get it in.

Then when DH went to check on the kid pen (Maggie, Priya, Precious and Jerry too) Jerry took an interest in DH.  Since Jerry is usually shy around DH, DH decided to hold his hand out to Jerry.  As I watched, Jerry sniffed his hand and then CHOMPED DOWN on it!  

Lets just say its been some weekend.  Im glad to have power, phone and internet back.


----------



## autumnprairie

you need to tell your animals that you are not supposed to attack the person that feeds you, sorry you got hurt and that your DH got bit


----------



## elevan

Well tonight the 3 Jumbo Pekin ducks decided that they were going into the small coop with the 6 new ducks.  So DH and I are discussing making some modifications and just making that a duck coop.

We're supposed to have super hot temps this week.  By the end of the week we'll be at 99 without a heat index.  That's really bad because a lot of people who are still without power will still be out through the next weekend.  I pray that we don't hear about heat related deaths on the news


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Well tonight the 3 Jumbo Pekin ducks decided that they were going into the small coop with the 6 new ducks.  So DH and I are discussing making some modifications and just making that a duck coop.
> 
> We're supposed to have super hot temps this week.  By the end of the week we'll be at 99 without a heat index.  That's really bad because a lot of people who are still without power will still be out through the next weekend.  I pray that we don't hear about heat related deaths on the news


new coops are always needed 
 on everyone in your area is safe


----------



## bjjohns

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well tonight the 3 Jumbo Pekin ducks decided that they were going into the small coop with the 6 new ducks.  So DH and I are discussing making some modifications and just making that a duck coop.
> 
> We're supposed to have super hot temps this week.  By the end of the week we'll be at 99 without a heat index.  That's really bad because a lot of people who are still without power will still be out through the next weekend.  I pray that we don't hear about heat related deaths on the news
> 
> 
> 
> new coops are always needed
> on everyone in your area is safe
Click to expand...

No doubt, DW and I just decided tonight that the meat chicken tractor will be converted to a Duck coop (making 3 coops) and we will build 2 smaller meat tractors later.

We are planning a two-tier greenhouse/chicken coop for the winter, so I might recoup (pun intended) some of the materials.


----------



## Symphony

Sorry Elevan but you'll be getting our weather, which will be at least another week or more of high 90's.  Today it was 100 without heat index.  Thats is just crazy.  I would believe it if it were late July or August but no now.


----------



## elevan

Wynette decided that today was the day that she would bring her 2 chicks out of the coop.  So far they are doing well.

We had a pop up thunderstorm hit a short bit ago.  It had really harsh winds and I thought "here we go again".  But it lasted all of 10 minutes and then was gone.

eta:  After the storm I went out to check on critters.  I found Precious in the kid barn laying on a nest of eggs!  If I would have had my phone I would have taken a pic, so cute!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Wynette decided that today was the day that she would bring her 2 chicks out of the coop.  So far they are doing well.
> 
> We had a pop up thunderstorm hit a short bit ago.  It had really harsh winds and I thought "here we go again".  But it lasted all of 10 minutes and then was gone.
> 
> eta:  After the storm I went out to check on critters.  *I found Precious in the kid barn laying on a nest of eggs!*  If I would have had my phone I would have taken a pic, so cute!


Aw! That would have made a good POW! That must have been adorable!


----------



## elevan

I have another broody  

It's a red sex link.  She about took my hand off when I reached into the nest tonight.  I left the eggs with her.  If she abandons the nest I'll just give the eggs to the pig but she acts pretty darn serious.  Usually I don't give them eggs until they've sat a nest for at least 2 nights...so we'll see.  

So right now I have 4 chickens sitting on eggs and 2 guineas.

And 2 chickens with guineas keets and 3 chickens with chicks.


----------



## elevan

Never would have thought that I'd be happy to see 80* temps coming...


----------



## Pearce Pastures

x2  We don't have AC so to keep the house cooler at least, I have been keeping the shades all shut   So funny that we couldn't wait all winter to be able to open the windows and enjoy the sunshine.

Keep cool....I need to go warn the neighbors to shield their eyes because there is about to be a pudgy women in a bikini running through a sprinkler


----------



## elevan

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Keep cool....I need to go warn the neighbors to shield their eyes because there is about to be a pudgy women in a bikini running through a sprinkler


----------



## elevan

I encourage my kids to try different things.  I also encourage wild eating as long as it's with me by their side.  

B had an idea...what about tadpoles? People eat frogs right?  And tadpoles are just frog young...  

Well, yes, B that is correct.

Can you fry some up for us mom?

Why not?

And so, we used a net and collected some tadpoles.  When we had enough in a bowl of fresh water, I brought them inside.  Put them in a strainer and rinsed them well, then put them into a new bowl of cool water.  Heated some olive oil on the stove and dumped them in.  A couple of minutes later took them out and salt and peppered them.

DH and B liked them.  DH said that they tasted like spinach and had the texture of cooked spinach.

B liked them so much that before I could stop him, he ate all but 2 (which are the ones DH tried)!  

So, some of you might be worried if you were to ever eat at my house


----------



## HankTheTank

Thats cool! Did you have to kill them first, or just put them in the pot like you do with  lobsters?


----------



## elevan

Just dumped them in the strainer to remove the water and then dumped them straight into the oil.  They were dead the second they hit (being so small).  I only fried for 1 minute.


----------



## HankTheTank

I'm not a fan of spinach, otherwise I might try it....my pond has loads of tadpoles this year, so if you want any come get 'em!


----------



## wannacow

Hmmm...  interesting...  I think I would try one, if I didn't have to fix it.  That's my problem w/ different foods.  I want my first try to be cooked by someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## elevan

Trust me, I didn't know what I was doing  

Just figured simple cooking would give them the true flavor.

B like it so much he asked for tadpole pizza tonight (which we are not having but still)


----------



## DonnaBelle

HaHa!  Emily you are a hoot!!  I can just see your kids 20 years from now, remembering the time when Mom cooked tadpoles for dinner.  What memories you are making.  

DonnaBelle


----------



## bjjohns

Tadpole Meehon:? Meehon is a smaller thinner indonesian noodle usually stir fried with something. That sounds kinda good to me.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> HaHa!  Emily you are a hoot!!  I can just see your kids 20 years from now, remembering the time when Mom cooked tadpoles for dinner.  What memories you are making.
> 
> DonnaBelle


x2, I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## RemudaOne

Wait a minute, did I miss something????? How did YOU like them, Emily?


----------



## elevan

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> Wait a minute, did I miss something????? How did YOU like them, Emily?


  I didn't try.  Maybe next time...


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> RemudaOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, did I miss something????? How did YOU like them, Emily?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't try.  Maybe next time...
Click to expand...

or NOT right. glad B loved them


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RemudaOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, did I miss something????? How did YOU like them, Emily?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't try.  Maybe next time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or NOT right. glad B loved them
Click to expand...

I have this thing about eating things with their eyes still on them (and organs).  It's kind of hard to remove those things from a tadpole.  Maybe if I hid them in something...

But yeah, B LOVED them.  Now he is asking for a tadpole omelet in the morning...


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Wow that is both so sweet and so icky...I'm with you  on the eyes and organs thing.  It is so cool that you are willing to try new things and your kids obviously know its a good thing to be adventurous.


----------



## Symphony




----------



## elevan

Got some good news in the mail today!  I've been waiting a long time for this...it comes from someplace that is notorious for being slow to respond (though they want you to respond immediately) and is notorious for bad news.  I'm walking on sunshine and things are coming up roses     My celebration means that someone who did me wrong in the past is not gonna be celebrating when this place turns their sights on him, but I'm ok with that because when you do wrong you can expect it to come back around to you eventually and this dude is way past due.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Got some good news in the mail today!  I've been waiting a long time for this...it comes from someplace that is notorious for being slow to respond (though they want you to respond immediately) and is notorious for bad news.  I'm walking on sunshine and things are coming up roses     My celebration means that someone who did me wrong in the past is not gonna be celebrating when this place turns their sights on him, but I'm ok with that because when you do wrong you can expect it to come back around to you eventually and this dude is way past due.


, I will celebrate with you KARMA is GOOD


----------



## elevan

HOT

HOT

HOT

Tomorrow is supposed to be the HOTTEST day yet.  There is a heat advisory AND an air quality advisory in effect for tomorrow.  UGH!  We're going to be at the Farmer's Market in the morning.  Gonna have to pack some ice water for me and the boys and hope to survive the heat without looking (and feeling) too awful.

Just a couple minutes outside now and I have sweat just pouring off me.  Can't do anything outside, it's just to hot.  I feel like I'm melting - melting I say!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

I feel your pain.


----------



## Roll farms

I refuse to be outside between 10am and 7pm.

Refuse, I say...

The good news is....cooler temps starting Sunday.  Ahhhhhh~!


----------



## daisychick

I have the AC on and a fan in every room.   I have to have a fan blowing on me where ever I go.  I can't wait to see my electric bill.       I go feed critters at 5:30 am and then I am a hermit locked in the house until at least 7 pm when I can stand to go outside and feed critters again.   It is terrible!!   I want clouds and rain and cooler temps soon before I become know as the crazy fan lady.


----------



## RemudaOne

elevan said:
			
		

> HOT
> 
> HOT
> 
> HOT
> 
> Tomorrow is supposed to be the HOTTEST day yet.  There is a heat advisory AND an air quality advisory in effect for tomorrow.  UGH!  We're going to be at the Farmer's Market in the morning.  Gonna have to pack some ice water for me and the boys and hope to survive the heat without looking (and feeling) too awful.
> 
> Just a couple minutes outside now and I have sweat just pouring off me.  Can't do anything outside, it's just to hot.  I feel like I'm melting - melting I say!


My husband and his guys work out in the heat all summer.  I always try to think of ways to keep them cool.  The things that you soak in ice water and tie around your neck are wonderful.  If you don't have those, try an ice filled ice chest dedicated only for wet washclothes.  Put about half a dozen in there and squeeze them out well then lay them on the back of your neck.....Pure heaven.  When that one gets warmish, switch it out for a fresh one.  They are great for wiping your face and arms off too.  Rinse them out occasionally if you can.

When I used to train the horses, I always kept baby wipes in my barn refrigerator......Sooooo refreshing for your face and arms. I suppose you could forgo the washclothes and just use the wipes in the ice chest too . Editted to add: But the effect would not last as long I guess....


----------



## Symphony

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOT
> 
> HOT
> 
> HOT
> 
> Tomorrow is supposed to be the HOTTEST day yet.  There is a heat advisory AND an air quality advisory in effect for tomorrow.  UGH!  We're going to be at the Farmer's Market in the morning.  Gonna have to pack some ice water for me and the boys and hope to survive the heat without looking (and feeling) too awful.
> 
> Just a couple minutes outside now and I have sweat just pouring off me.  Can't do anything outside, it's just to hot.  I feel like I'm melting - melting I say!
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and his guys work out in the heat all summer.  I always try to think of ways to keep them cool.  The things that you soak in ice water and tie around your neck are wonderful.  If you don't have those, try an ice filled ice chest dedicated only for wet washclothes.  Put about half a dozen in there and squeeze them out well then lay them on the back of your neck.....Pure heaven.  When that one gets warmish, switch it out for a fresh one.  They are great for wiping your face and arms off too.  Rinse them out occasionally if you can.
> 
> When I used to train the horses, I always kept baby wipes in my barn refrigerator......Sooooo refreshing for your face and arms. I suppose you could forgo the washclothes and just use the wipes in the ice chest too . Editted to add: But the effect would not last as long I guess....
Click to expand...

Yes, those are wonderful.  I use cold clothes alot and they are great.  This weather is nutz though and the cold cloth don't last long.  I do remember once jumping in the horse trough.


----------



## elevan

Thanks.  I'm sure that no matter what I do I'll be a melted puddle on the pavement (yeah, I said pavement = 100% hotter) by noon when we're done.

Good news to share - Skeeter had 2 chicks hatch today!  I candled the other eggs and all were duds save one.  That one must have been snuck in later as it is about 5-7 days on development so I stuck it under one of the other broodys.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I hope everybody does ok in the heat. We got about 2 inches of rain today. We needed it bad.


----------



## autumnprairie

it was 110 here yesterday with 70% humidity I will trade you for a day, I hope it cools off for you soon


----------



## DonnaBelle

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one that holes up in the house from about 10:00 am til 7:30.  However, it was still hot yesterday at 8:30.  

I feel like I'm being really lazy when I stay inside so much.  I think of about 42 things I could be doing out in the barn, get my courage up, especially if the wind is blowing a little, go outside and come right back inside.

We've been watering out shrubs outside the house and the tomato plants.

That's one thing I can't complain about this year.  Our tomatos have done really well for some reason.  I love tomatos. 

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan

Farmer's Market closed an hour early due to the heat.  The vendors were quite literally melting.  We all had sweat pouring off of us and were mopping our faces constantly.  Not very appealing for customers to see.

We had a lot of great vendors this week though!  I spent almost as much as I earned - came out $2 to the good    But I got snap peas, zucchini (we didn't plant any), kale, bok choy, swiss chard, potatoes, sweet corn, donuts (Amish) and honey!

Took a couple of baking orders for next week, so no matter what the temp I have to fire up the oven on Friday.  But I won't complain as the Farmer's Market advertises my farm will be there and what we'll have (at no charge to me).

I have the last dregs of a heat headache going away so I'm gonna veg out with the computer in the AC for a while. 

I think that dinner tonight will be a sausage boil.  Gonna throw some corn, potatoes and kielbasa in a pot and let it go


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Farmer's Market closed an hour early due to the heat.  The vendors were quite literally melting.  We all had sweat pouring off of us and were mopping our faces constantly.  Not very appealing for customers to see.
> 
> We had a lot of great vendors this week though!  I spent almost as much as I earned - came out $2 to the good    But I got snap peas, zucchini (we didn't plant any), kale, bok choy, swiss chard, potatoes, sweet corn, donuts (Amish) and honey!
> 
> Took a couple of baking orders for next week, so no matter what the temp I have to fire up the oven on Friday.  But I won't complain as the Farmer's Market advertises my farm will be there and what we'll have (at no charge to me).
> 
> I have the last dregs of a heat headache going away so I'm gonna veg out with the computer in the AC for a while.
> 
> I think that dinner tonight will be a sausage boil.  Gonna throw some corn, potatoes and kielbasa in a pot and let it go


 I am glad you came out in the good. Sausage boil sounds yummy


----------



## elevan

K did get stung by a bee - twice.  But the vendor next to us came to the rescue with an herbal salve that took the pain away immediately - no charge.  We already buy our soap from her as it cleared up B's hands after rx creams couldn't. We're customers for life.  She has a website that you can order from so if anyone wants her info shoot me a PM, she has great stuff.

Then K cut his toe by scraping it on the pavement and the vendor across from us came tot he rescue with a makeshift bandage (napkin and tape) since I didn't have a bandaid.

Next week on I'm finding a babysitter.  They drive me crazy while we're there (3 hours is too long to sit still when you're a little boy) and B was extremely rude to a customer today.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Here is hoping for a break from the heat 

Present idea for your son-we got my 9 year old something called a FIND IT after I saw it in my friends classroom.  It keeps him very busy (he has ADHD and I was amazed at how long he would actually sit with this thing).

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=toys-and-games&field-keywords=Find+It


----------



## elevan

Thanks.  I'll have to look into those.  Probably try to find them in the store and get their reaction on them first though


----------



## elevan

Maybe I should rename my farm - The Broody Farm or The Broody Inn  

I have another Red Sex Link that has gone broody.  Who says that they don't?  I now have 4 broody hens sitting on eggs - 3 of them are Red Sex Links!

AND

Another guinea hen when broody.  She's outside by the rabbit hutch on about 24 eggs.  That makes 3 guinea hens that are broody.

AND

I have a duck hen that is going broody.  She's nesting way up on the hill in a wild rose thicket.  I have to chase her out every single night for the past few. I will not let her set there.  It's just not safe being so close to the trees and away from everything.  I don't think it's safe outside anywhere at night but there are some areas that I take the risk if one of the girls decides to nest.


----------



## wannacow

Hopefully, I have good news for you.  It was an absolutely gorgeous day today!  After having a **** day yesterday, it was perfect today.  Actually turned off the a/c.  So... the good days are heading your way.  I'm not sure if I'm one or two days ahead of you.  Hang in there...


----------



## elevan

We're supposed to be 86 tomorrow.  Who would have thought that 80s would be considered cool?  Next 10 day forecast looks the same.  

So yes, good news indeed.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

We had a duck that went broody in the woods before and we left her there because she lives outside (not in the coop) with the other ducks and geese and a raccoon ate 12 of her 16 eggs and in the process ripped her chest open as she tried to defend her eggs. I found her in the morning not acting like herself so I checked her out and we determined that she would not live (she was bleeding to death) so I had to put her down. Her four eggs were put under a broody chicken and now live among us. lol One did die when it was trampled in their hutch. They live in a hutch at night when they are young.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

elevan said:
			
		

> Maybe I should rename my farm - The Broody Farm or The Broody Inn
> 
> I have another Red Sex Link that has gone broody.  Who says that they don't?  I now have 4 broody hens sitting on eggs - 3 of them are Red Sex Links!
> 
> AND
> 
> Another guinea hen when broody.  She's outside by the rabbit hutch on about 24 eggs.  That makes 3 guinea hens that are broody.
> 
> AND
> 
> I have a duck hen that is going broody.  She's nesting way up on the hill in a wild rose thicket.  I have to chase her out every single night for the past few. I will not let her set there.  It's just not safe being so close to the trees and away from everything.  I don't think it's safe outside anywhere at night but there are some areas that I take the risk if one of the girls decides to nest.


LOL!! Send some of them over to me, Id like a guinea  

Are K and B your boys? Ive read your journal a few and always wondered who they were....


----------



## SheepGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> We're supposed to be 86 tomorrow.  Who would have thought that 80s would be considered cool?  Next 10 day forecast looks the same.
> 
> So yes, good news indeed.


Great news! 

We're still going to be in the 90s/100s tomorrow, but on Monday, it will be in the 80s  I can't wait!


----------



## elevan

Yes, K & B are my boys.  Though quite complicated.  I am technically B's aunt and K is his half brother (who is no biological relation to me).  My mom legally has guardianship of them but when my Dad got sick over 4 years ago they can us power of attorney to care for the boys.  About a year later K asked to call DH, Dad and then 6 months after that he started calling me Mom.  Their biological mom is not in the picture.  K's biological dad is unknown.  B's biological father released care.  After Dad died we continued to care for the boys.  They are in our care 90% of the time.  We consider them ours and they consider us theirs.  They come with their share of baggage, but don't we all?  I'd adopt them both in a heartbeat and that may be in the future's cards.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

elevan said:
			
		

> Yes, K & B are my boys.  Though quite complicated.  I am technically B's aunt and K is his half brother (who is no biological relation to me).  My mom legally has guardianship of them but when my Dad got sick over 4 years ago they can us power of attorney to care for the boys.  About a year later K asked to call DH, Dad and then 6 months after that he started calling me Mom.  Their biological mom is not in the picture.  K's biological dad is unknown.  B's biological father released care.  After Dad died we continued to care for the boys.  They are in our care 90% of the time.  We consider them ours and they consider us theirs.  They come with their share of baggage, but don't we all?  I'd adopt them both in a heartbeat and that may be in the future's cards.


Ya i read the story and all, but never explained who K or B were, lol. Your so sweet, bless your heart.


----------



## redtailgal

Family relationships cans ure be confusing!

I'm so glad that you didnt melt.  Now, can you conj-er up some rain and send it over here?


----------



## elevan

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Ya i read the story and all, but never explained who K or B were, lol. Your so sweet, bless your heart.


Gotcha  

I fixed it on My Page.  Thanks.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

elevan said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya i read the story and all, but never explained who K or B were, lol. Your so sweet, bless your heart.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha
> 
> I fixed it on My Page.  Thanks.
Click to expand...

Ooh, cool  


Haha, Red, if I could Id send it to you  were soaked !


----------



## elevan

Today feels downright cool compared to yesterday!  It may be 80s out there but I'm loving it!  So glad that the heat wave is over *whew*


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Today feels downright cool compared to yesterday!  It may be 80s out there but I'm loving it!  So glad that the heat wave is over *whew*


----------



## wannacow

Isn't it amazing how your outlook on EVERYTHING is better when you're cooler?  I couldn't believe how good I felt yesterday.


----------



## ILuvSheep

elevan said:
			
		

> Today feels downright cool compared to yesterday!  It may be 80s out there but I'm loving it!  So glad that the heat wave is over *whew*


----------



## elevan

Well we're down one guinea broody.  She's ok but something happened in the coop today to make her abandon and destroy her nest.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

That's strange....


----------



## elevan

Yeah, I've seen the ducks and chickens literally walk on her in the coop and she wouldn't budge from her spot.  And she stayed on it through that dang heat wave panting like crazy.  I don't know what could have happened today to make her do that  :/

The 2 that are nesting outside are sticking to it for now.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Its weird that they sometimes do that. I have had chickens just randomly broke or crushed a good egg for no reason. Sometimes they just end their brood and you have to fire the incubator up or throw them under another broody chicken.


----------



## elevan

Well it appears that Wynette has decided it's time for her chicks to be on their own.  I noticed last night that they were roosting by themselves.  Then this morning saw Wynette with a rooster.  Those chicks are still quite young but they do have their feathers, I guess she just doesn't baby chicks for very long  :/

I just love Cinni.  She stood at the window that serves as the pop door and called until all of her little keets were lined up and then took them on an adventure this morning.
I kind of hope that she goes broody again before the season is over.  I'd love to try her with some duck eggs.

Helga took her teenage keets into the backyard this morning as she always does, the naughty girl.  I have not seen one tick this season so far.  This being the first full summer with guineas I'm very pleased.  While guineas may be loud and a little crazy, they certainly know how to do their job.

My 2 outside nesting guineas are still there, so hopefully they stick it out.  The one should be about due to hatch.

The ducks all ran for the hill and the rose thicket as soon as I let them out.  As I was letting the chickens out I saw all but Sandy running down the hill for the pond.  They escorted her up the hill to where she wants to nest.  It's such a pain to keep chasing her out of their every night.  I have found that if I whistle like a hawk, I can scare her out.  That's probably not a good thing...if she hears a hawk she should stay put    After all the thicket would be safest from a hawk...just not at night from raccoons and other nasty night time predators.

Ranger was being very lovey dovey.  I just love my goat boys.  Who says bucks are stinky and mean?  Not mine  

T-Bone dropped a big ole cow pile right in front of the coop door, so I wasn't too happy with him this morning.  He is also becoming obnoxious lately.  Keeps wanting to try to head butt the boys and interfering with me when I'm trying to herd ducks at night.  Such a pain.  Is it Fall yet?  I hate to send him to the processor not fully finished out but he's tearing stuff up and just being a royal pain.  And I will not feed him through another winter...he ate way more than expected in hay last winter.

I may send one of the new wethers to the processor with T-Bone.  :/   

And we will likely be processing some of the extra male ducks.  We've never had duck...but I cannot keep so many extra males...except Fudge.  Fudge being the first duck hatched here he has some sentimental strings that will save his neck.  Besides Fudge thinks he's one of the chickens, I couldn't possibly treat him like a duck  

As I'm watching chicks grow up I'm watching for who the roos are.  I plan to get rid of 2 of my buff brahma roos...there were too many chicks that look like them and I want variety...and keep some of the new ones.  I have fallen in love with one of Frizz's chicks that I believe will be a roo.  He is already gorgeous, I cannot wait to see him all grown up.  He is half EE.

That's all for now, gotta go to the doctor this morning.  See ya later!


----------



## elevan

I'm gonna make a public statement that some might not like, but I will not hide it.  I am the mother of a transgender child, a little girl who is trapped in a boys body.  K is not a freak, nor is he gay.  I am so frustrated by the words of people who are not walking in my shoes.  My plane landed in Italy and their plane landed in Holland - the 2 are not the same.  I am empowering my child to be exactly as s/he wants to be, whatever that may be in the end.

Just yesterday, I witnessed a family member voice disapproval of K's outward appearance.  "A boy should look like a boy".  Then a very proud mom moment happened as B, stepped up to defend his "brother" - "He feels like a girl.  That is OK.  You just leave him alone!".

Then another family member today.  I let them have it this time.

I then told K, *"The opinions / thoughts / actions of others are their problem.  The only time they become your problem is when you let them change who you are.  Just be yourself and I will always support you."*

Then I got to thinking that those same words apply to everything in life - and everyone in life.  Remember that the next time someone says or does something that upsets you.

We had a good day here on the farm, nothing to report.  Just wanted to voice my thoughts on the subject above.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> I'm gonna make a public statement that some might not like, but I will not hide it.  I am the mother of a transgender child, a little girl who is trapped in a boys body.  K is not a freak, nor is he gay.  I am so frustrated by the words of people who are not walking in my shoes.  My plane landed in Italy and their plane landed in Holland - the 2 are not the same.  I am empowering my child to be exactly as s/he wants to be, whatever that may be in the end.
> 
> Just yesterday, I witnessed a family member voice disapproval of K's outward appearance.  "A boy should look like a boy".  Then a very proud mom moment happened as B, stepped up to defend his "brother" - "He feels like a girl.  That is OK.  You just leave him alone!".
> 
> Then another family member today.  I let them have it this time.
> 
> I then told K, *"The opinions / thoughts / actions of others are their problem.  The only time they become your problem is when you let them change who you are.  Just be yourself and I will always support you."*
> 
> Then I got to thinking that those same words apply to everything in life - and everyone in life.  Remember that the next time someone says or does something that upsets you.
> 
> We had a good day here on the farm, nothing to report.  Just wanted to voice my thoughts on the subject above.


 and I am glad you voiced it and had a good day on the farm


----------



## SheepGirl

Good for you and your boys!


----------



## bonbean01

How very fortunate for K that he has you, and a little brother who also accepts him just as s/he is!  Your advice on the thoughts of others was right spot on!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

This made me tear up.  People are so awful.  He is just a sweet little kid and it is so cruel that anyone would try to label him/her.  Of course it has nothing to do with a gay or straight thing-he is only 9 and hasn't even gotten to the point where hormones trigger attraction, but people can be so arrogantly mean.  I have heard people say that the generation we are raising are rotten (   yeah, like WE weren't "rotten" too)... but every generation has something to offer and I hope that our children will bring to the table a greater respect for those that are different from ourselves.  Hi-Fives to you Elevan for raising your kids to be who they are not who the world says they should be.


----------



## jodief100

good for you!


----------



## daisychick

That's exactly what any good mother would do, support your kids and love them for who they are.        I can just picture how cute B was standing up for his brother, you should be very proud of the great job you are doing with raising them.


----------



## elevan

Thank y'all for the support!

Today has been an eventful day.

First up was the boys' counseling appointments.  They both did very well.

Then we had to run some errands.

Next up was a fencing project when we got home mid afternoon.  We're expanding our main field a little bit.

We were down to the last 2 posts to drive when it happened...

DH lifted the driver (a weighted steel post driver that my Grandpa hand made in the early 70s that weighs around 85#) and dropped it.  Things were going well.  He lifted it again and dropped...the post hit a rock or something and bounced, the driver spun and the handle wacked DH in the head.  Immediately blood was pouring.  His face and head were covered.

I told him to bend down so I could see.  I about fainted.  It was gaping and deep and I could see his skull!

I said, "it's bad" and pushed him into the house where I grabbed a cloth and pressed it to his head and then shoved him to the car.  He kept saying it didn't hurt, so it must not be that bad.  About 10 minutes later he started complaining about nausea.  The ER is 25 minutes from the house.  We were pulling in the parking lot when he started to complain of pain.

They stapled his head back together and he will be ok, but he about gave me a heart attack.


----------



## autumnprairie

OUCH I am glad he is ok


----------



## RemudaOne

So glad that they patched him up and that it wasn't too serious. Had it been my husband, the t-post driver would've gotten the worst of it


----------



## elevan

He literally told me that if I hadn't been out there that he would have finished the job and then came in.  

Crazy man!


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> He literally told me that if I hadn't been out there that he would have finished the job and then came in.
> 
> Crazy man!


----------



## BrownSheep

I dont understand men! I get a sliver and I have to force my self not to take a break.


----------



## bonbean01

Ouch!!!!  Glad it wasn't more serious and that he is stitched up!!!  Hope that heals quickly and that you recover from the horror!!!


----------



## terrilhb

elevan said:
			
		

> I'm gonna make a public statement that some might not like, but I will not hide it.  I am the mother of a transgender child, a little girl who is trapped in a boys body.  K is not a freak, nor is he gay.  I am so frustrated by the words of people who are not walking in my shoes.  My plane landed in Italy and their plane landed in Holland - the 2 are not the same.  I am empowering my child to be exactly as s/he wants to be, whatever that may be in the end.
> 
> Just yesterday, I witnessed a family member voice disapproval of K's outward appearance.  "A boy should look like a boy".  Then a very proud mom moment happened as B, stepped up to defend his "brother" - "He feels like a girl.  That is OK.  You just leave him alone!".
> 
> Then another family member today.  I let them have it this time.
> 
> I then told K, *"The opinions / thoughts / actions of others are their problem.  The only time they become your problem is when you let them change who you are.  Just be yourself and I will always support you."*
> 
> Then I got to thinking that those same words apply to everything in life - and everyone in life.  Remember that the next time someone says or does something that upsets you.
> 
> We had a good day here on the farm, nothing to report.  Just wanted to voice my thoughts on the subject above.


Good for you. When will people learn to not judge. Love people as they are. And people should remember how they would feel if people were saying ugly things to or about them. I am also glad your DH is going to be ok.


----------



## daisychick

Wow those are some nice staples in your man's head!       Glad he is ok.    Looks like he got a nice new haircut out of the deal.   

edited to add:  Looking back at your pictures it seems your DH already had that haircut before the staples.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh man are you brave.  I don't what it is but the sight of one of my family members cut up and bleeding makes me ill.  If it were a bleeding stranger, as student, and animal (all of which I had to help out in the past) no problem.  A down to the skull cut on my own DH would be


----------



## elevan

I don't think that I'm gonna get out of bed tomorrow    We were stopped at a red light around 4pm and got rear ended.  I had to go to the ER.  I have so much pain in my back that I cannot find a comfortable position to sit / lie and just have to suffer through.  I was informed that I will feel worse tomorrow.  Yeah, thanks that's just great.

They say these things come in threes...DH was yesterday...I was today...what's next?


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> I don't think that I'm gonna get out of bed tomorrow    We were stopped at a red light around 4pm and got rear ended.  I had to go to the ER.  I have so much pain in my back that I cannot find a comfortable position to sit / lie and just have to suffer through.  I was informed that I will feel worse tomorrow.  Yeah, thanks that's just great.
> 
> They say these things come in threes...DH was yesterday...I was today...what's next?


Don't ask that. 
 I am sorry to hear that you were in am accident, I hope you feel ok tomorrow


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## ILuvSheep

elevan said:
			
		

> I don't think that I'm gonna get out of bed tomorrow    We were stopped at a red light around 4pm and got rear ended.  I had to go to the ER.  I have so much pain in my back that I cannot find a comfortable position to sit / lie and just have to suffer through.  I was informed that I will feel worse tomorrow.  Yeah, thanks that's just great.
> 
> They say these things come in threes...DH was yesterday...I was today...what's next?


 for your son K, and  for B standing up for him  (i can personally relate so it makes me smile  ) 

 for DH and  Nasty NASTY looking even with the stitches !!! (im squeamish  )

 for you !!!! Oh, and im pretty sure the saying is 3rd times the charm  which means something good will happen !!!


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Roll farms

Feel better soon!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I hope you and your DH feel better soon!


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## SheepGirl

I hope your luck turns and your days keep getting better


----------



## TTs Chicks

Hope your feeling better not worse today


----------



## terrilhb

I hope and pray you feel better soon.


----------



## elevan

Thank you all for the hugs.    I feel about the same today, so not worse which is good I guess.  I'm trying not to take the medicine that they gave me since it knocked me out cold last night.  I have stuff to do today despite the pain.  I have eggs to clean (which always makes my back hurt for some reason so should be a load of fun today) and I have to bake for tomorrow's Farmer's Market since I took advance orders last week.

We had an awkward moment yesterday when the patrolman was taking down information and I had to correct him on the gender for K.  He apologized but I told him that calling K a girl was a good thing since he's transgender but for legal purposes right now he must be listed as male. 

DH's wound is already starting to heal, the staples just make it look worse.  He's still having pain though which is completely understandable.  Our family doctor ordered a CT Scan of his head as a precaution.

I sold my 3 Sicillian Buttercup hens this morning.  They are pretty hens but they "scream" and to me it's much more annoying than the guineas.  I had hoped that the lady would be taking the rooster that I want to sell too but no.  He'll likely end up in the pot as I have way too many Buff Brahma roos and I want a diverse flock.  Those Buff Brahma genetics come out strongly in the chicks even when they are mixed.


----------



## Vickir73

Elevan, I hope your day gets better - it's good your pain is not worse.  I have 2 children and 2 nephews.  One of my nephews has Down's Syndrome.  I hope that my two children and my other nephew are as brave and as proud as your son when he defended K the day someone makes a stupid comment about my nephew. (and I'm sure they will - in fact, one of the attorney's I worked for thought he was being funny when he asked me "Don't people with Down's stink?" - WTH???)  IMHO it is not our place to judge anyone. Period.  Especially about their appearances.  We should judge each other by their heart and their actions.  It falls under the "don't judge a book by their cover".  

I think trouble does come in threes and I think the comment the person made about K is #1, your DH's accident (which I'm sure you love him dearly, but he is a man, so I'm gonna be surprised when the CT reveals he's got nothing inside his head  is #2 and y'all's car accident is #3 so, hopefully, you are done with the bad things  

Can you get a bar stool to sit on when you wash eggs? Maybe that would help relieve the tension on your back?

I hope you have a great day!


----------



## elevan

I baked just enough to fill advance orders and have some extra to sell yesterday.  Then I sold out within 30 minutes this morning.  Word has been spreading that I offer good tasting gluten free products, so I'm being sought out at the market.  That's a good thing though.

I put the egg washing off until this afternoon since my large egg order customer isn't coming until this evening.  I used a stool but my back is still hurting.

I had a 15 yr old cousin babysit the boys while I was at the market and got a bad report on them.  It's frustrating because I had to hire a babysitter because they were causing me to lose customers and annoying other vendors.  I won't go into details but I can't have them at the market with me or I might go insane.  They absolutely must be good for my cousin next week if she's to continue to watch them for me on Saturdays...so cross your fingers for me.

I just took some pain killers and a muscle relaxer for my back so I'll probably pass out soon.


----------



## ILuvSheep

elevan said:
			
		

> I baked just enough to fill advance orders and have some extra to sell yesterday.  Then I sold out within 30 minutes this morning.  Word has been spreading that I offer good tasting gluten free products, so I'm being sought out at the market.  That's a good thing though.
> 
> I put the egg washing off until this afternoon since my large egg order customer isn't coming until this evening.  I used a stool but my back is still hurting.
> 
> I had a 15 yr old cousin babysit the boys while I was at the market and got a bad report on them.  It's frustrating because I had to hire a babysitter because they were causing me to lose customers and annoying other vendors.  I won't go into details but I can't have them at the market with me or I might go insane.  They absolutely must be good for my cousin next week if she's to continue to watch them for me on Saturdays...so cross your fingers for me.
> 
> I just took some pain killers and a muscle relaxer for my back so I'll probably pass out soon.


    

 (at selling out fast)

    


Im at loss of words so.... lol


----------



## autumnprairie

on the success at the market wish you all the success every weekend.
 that your back is still hurting and the boys not being as good as they need to be.
 that the boys are better next week


----------



## elevan

I have tomatillos  starting to form and my herbs are loving this weather.  We're overcast right now so it's not getting scorching hot but is staying comfortable.  Got my first 2 tomatoes off the vine yesterday evening.

3 customers coming this afternoon for eggs.  2 of them regulars and 1 of them new.

I have too many duck drakes at the moment.  I have to decide whether to rehome them or to process them.  I've never eaten duck meat, so there lies my quandary.  I'm sure I could find a buyer for the meat if I didn't like it (we have 4 drakes that need to go).

I also see that I absolutely must build a duck coop.  They are making such a mess of the little coop that they are in!  I'll have to build them a dirt floor coop with wire under the dirt to protect them.  

Which of course means that my back had better get better quickly.  It's feeling a little better today but then I took a muscle relaxer yesterday afternoon.  I don't know why they say I can take one every 8 hours because 1 will last me for about 24 hours.  And it makes me sleep within about 30 minutes and I cannot wake up for several hours.  If I took 3 a day as prescribed I'd be in a constant coma!  Don't want that.

I have to say that I'm loving my new website.  It's brought me a ton of exposure and several new customers already.  That combined with my Facebook fan page and I'm being kept quite busy.  If you haven't made a website and FB page for your farm yet (if you sell anything), then I highly recommend it.

Next week at the market they are having a canned food drive to benefit the local food pantry.  When someone brings a can they get entered into a drawing to win a gift basket of market goodies.  They of course ask vendors to contribute those goodies.  I'm thinking of putting together a sampler pack for it.  The last time they did this I gave a jar of jam, but I really want to show all that I offer and get the word out there. 

I'm working on some new flavors for my (Fruit) Chia Muffins / Bread.  I've been doing Banana Chia but strawberry and blueberry would probably be nice too.  I also believe that I've perfected a recipe for gluten free sandwich bread that has a nice rise and a good crumb, so I'm excited to offer it next weekend too.  And flavored bagels!  Until now I've been offering plain, so we're excited for the flavored bagels.

You might be wondering "why gluten free"?  Well, I'll be honest and say that no one in my family has a sensitivity (yet).  But I know from experience that the more you are exposed to something the more likely that you are to develop an allergy to it.  This happened to me with peanuts.  I used to eat peanuts and peanut butter all the time and then I started having an itching in my throat every time I ate them.  Eventually I had trouble breathing when I ate them.  Now I cannot eat them at all or I'll end up in the ER or worse.  Wheat (and corn for that matter) are in almost all of our foodstuff.  Even soy sauce contains it!  So we mix things up here and have some gluten free stuff.  But if you've ever eaten some of the stuff at the store you know it can taste pretty bad.  So I started experimenting and found out the scientific rules of why things work (or not) when you're baking gluten free and started baking.  The result was a wonderful bagel and muffin that sells out quickly at the market.

Enough about food.  Though I could talk food all day  

We're doing Boingo's curve (blood sugar testing) today.  As soon as he smelled the alcohol pad he was ready to run as he knew what was coming.  I hate poking him for the blood test but it has to be done and it's easier (and cheaper) at home than at the vet.  He was 291 this morning.  We'll test again at noon and at 4pm.  Then I'll call the vet in the morning and give him the results.  He'll then have me adjust Boingo's insulin accordingly.  We already raised it 1 unit this morning due to his urine glucose which was 1%.

B is already getting into trouble today.  It's disappointing because yesterday was the last day of the week by their reward schedule and both kids missed out on their reward.  We have a calendar and each day the kids get either a happy  or a sad  face.  If they get  all week then they get a reward that they picked out.  B is going for a hat and has missed it every week for the past 3 weeks.  K is currently going for a Tinkerbell pillow and had 6 smileys until s/he blew it yesterday.

Wow, I'm still so tired from taking that muscle relaxer yesterday afternoon at 3.  I could go back to sleep and sleep all day if I didn't have customers coming later.

Ok, I'm just rambling now to stay awake....


----------



## elevan

Wow. I just took a call from a customer who bought my Banana Chia Muffins (gluten free) at the Mt. Gilead Farmer's Market. She was so excited when she told me that they were the best thing she's ever eaten. And if you know gluten free then you know that it can be hard to find good tasting stuff. That call made my day!


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Wow. I just took a call from a customer who bought my Banana Chia Muffins (gluten free) at the Mt. Gilead Farmer's Market. She was so excited when she told me that they were the best thing she's ever eaten. And if you know gluten free then you know that it can be hard to find good tasting stuff. That call made my day!


Congrats!!!


----------



## Vickir73

where do you get the energy to do all this???? can I buy some??


----------



## elevan

I'm on cloud 9! Just got another call from a Farmer's Market customer placing an order for more Banana Chia bread because "Everyone who tried it in the family LOVED it!" Woot!



			
				Vickir73 said:
			
		

> where do you get the energy to do all this???? can I buy some??


Energy?  I force it out of me sometimes  

Unfortunately Ohio law restricts me to only sell in Ohio since I'm a home based operation.  That may change in the future if this takes off.


----------



## autumnprairie

Bring some to Herdstock?


----------



## elevan

It turns out that K experienced some injury from the car accident.  S/he has a thoracic strain and a neck strain and is experiencing some pain.  

We have yet another broody chicken.  It's an EE named JoJo.  So we're back up to 5 chickens and 2 guineas that are broody.

I'm planning to add more female ducks to the farm as my demand for duck eggs is growing and I only have a limited amount of duck eggs.  Anyone have an opinion on the best duck for a layer?


----------



## HankTheTank

for K


----------



## autumnprairie

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> for K


X2


----------



## elevan

Thanks.  I'll pass those  along in the morning  

K has decided that he will be going to "respector" (chiropractor) like mom.  I've already talked to the chiropractor and he said that he'll gladly take K on and that children benefit most from massage therapy (and their massage therapist is good).


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> HankTheTank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for K
> 
> 
> 
> X2
Click to expand...

X3


----------



## Vickir73

poor K - I think a duck would make her feel better


----------



## elevan

BUSY DAY!  I've been a baking fool today getting ready for tomorrow's Farmer's Market.  I made 4 batches of Banana Chia Muffins and Loaves, a batch of Strawberry Chia Muffins and Loaves, a batch of Blueberry Chia Muffins and Loaves, a batch of Cheddar Onion Brown Rice Bagels and Brown Rice Sandwich Bread.

Tomorrow the market is followed by the Sweet Corn Festival so I really expect it to be busy.  Or let's hope so  

My babysitter for tomorrow bailed on me, so I'll have the kids.  I can only hope that they'll be good.  I made them pack a bag of stuff to keep them busy and they've got their own chairs with my stuff and ready to go in the morning.

Not much to report on the critter front.  Still waiting on the outdoor brooding guineas to hatch their eggs and we still have 5 broody chickens.

Although Maggie the goat has been taking a flying jump over her fence and hanging out with the boys    I keep having to put her back in but I may be getting more kids out of her sooner than wanted.  She's in excellent condition so I'm not worried over it...more annoyed with her behavior than anything.  Whenever I hear Priya yelling at the top of her lungs, I know Maggie is out again...and it's at least twice daily.


----------



## Roll farms

I may want a couple strawberry muffins when you come to herdstock.....


----------



## elevan

Well...Friday is my baking day so I guess I'm gonna be bringing my baked specialties to Herdstock.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Well...Friday is my baking day so I guess I'm gonna be bringing my baked specialties to Herdstock.


----------



## elevan

Had a great time at today's market!  This was our best day yet and the word is really spreading.  I've got one customer that has put in an advance order for 3 weeks in a row now!  We had a couple of families come through with toddlers, they gave the toddler a sample piece to try and then went on...each time that happened (about 3 times) the toddler would drag them back and say "More!  More!" and so Mommy would buy a bag of muffins.  One mom and toddler liked them so much that they said they would make my booth their Saturday morning breakfast stop!

Blueberry Chia didn't sell as well as I'd hoped but we sold out of Strawberry Chia.  So next week I'll offer the Banana and Strawberry only.  I think I might try with Zucchini too.

I even took an order for some chickpea flour (I grind it myself).  Another customer sought me out because they'd loved my S'more Cups that I'd brought the very first market.  I haven't brought them since because of the heat, but I told her to give me a call when she knew she'd be at the market next and I'd make some for her.  They're really good but the chocolate, of course, melts.

It's gonna be another busy baking Friday next week.  

I picked up some more stuff from the herbal soaps and lotions booth (Herbal Scent Creations).  We worked out a barter next week for some stuff.  I'm so happy with her stuff.

Thankfully when I came home, Maggie is still where she belongs.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

That is awesome.  Sounds like you are doing well with the farmer's market.  So how much do you have to pay to set up?


----------



## elevan

It's a free will donation to the food pantry that runs it.  In addition to that I always donate goods when they do a food drive and give away a basket of market goodies to someone who brings canned goods for the food pantry.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

>


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## elevan

Well we have more guinea keets.  The guinea hen's eggs that were behind the house hatched today.  I sent K out to feed the pig and she came running in to say that the guinea was in the field with babies.  Indeed she was, with 5 of them.   

I went to check her nest and was horrified by what I found - there were 3 keets laying there and a couple more hatching but the nest was completely OVERRUN WITH ANTS!  They were going into and out of the shells of the hatching keets and the keets that had hatched were covered in ant eggs.  I quickly snatched up the keets that were hatched and checked to see if they were alive.  Only one was, so I got the ants off and pulled off all the eggs and handed it to K.  Then I grabbed hatching eggs one by one and pulled pieces of shell off blowing ants away as they came out.  The guinea eggs were FULL of ant eggs!  So I pulled off all the ant eggs and handed 3 more keets to K.

Next up was grabbing the intact eggs and blowing off any ants and tucking them in B's shirt.  We took eggs and keets to the coop.  Time for some rearranging of chicken hens who were broody.  I took eggs away from one hen and put the keets under her.  Then I took eggs away from the girls who are sharing a box and gave them the intact guinea eggs (all 20 something of them...yeah she had a big nest).  Then all the chicken eggs that I pulled went under another hen who was only sitting on 3.

All of that happened in the span of 15 minutes at 5:30 this evening.  

I'm happy to report that the 4 keets that I saved are all doing great tonight.  

The intact eggs are still under the girls and haven't hatched yet.  I candled a few and it looks like they were a few days behind.

The guinea hen has her keets stashed somewhere outside.  We can't find her new nest and when we tried to follow her she led us on a merry chase when she realized what we were doing.

So we had a completely exciting day today.


----------



## Roll farms

Well you can have something wierd happen e'ry day, can't ya? 

To quote my dear mama, "That beats all I ever stuck my finger in."


----------



## elevan

DH says that I can never do anything the "normal" way...so I guess running a farm should be no different  

It keeps life exciting that's for sure


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> DH says that I can never do anything the "normal" way...so I guess running a farm should be no different
> 
> It keeps life exciting that's for sure


----------



## manybirds

what kind of ants do you have htere!? thats terrible good thing you got there on time


----------



## elevan

manybirds said:
			
		

> what kind of ants do you have htere!? thats terrible good thing you got there on time


I don't really know what kind these were.  :/

I've never seen them before.  We normally have big black ants and small (tiny) rusty colored ants.  These were a brownish color and about mediumish size for ants.


----------



## manybirds

elevan said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of ants do you have htere!? thats terrible good thing you got there on time
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really know what kind these were.  :/
> 
> I've never seen them before.  We normally have big black ants and small (tiny) rusty colored ants.  These were a brownish color and about mediumish size for ants.
Click to expand...

could they be fire ants? we don't have them in WI but my mama was raised in alabama and we'de visit there and those things are nasty and evil and hurt!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Oh gosh.. poor babies!!! glad you got them!!


----------



## elevan

manybirds said:
			
		

> could they be fire ants? we don't have them in WI but my mama was raised in alabama and we'de visit there and those things are nasty and evil and hurt!


I don't think so.  I ended up with them on me and they didn't bite me at all.



We lost one in the night and another one is struggling.  I brought her into the house and gave her some water and she seemed to perk up.  Right now she is squirming all over my chest as I sit here typing.  I hope she makes it  

Here's a quick pic of her:


----------



## elevan

She perked up so much that I took her back out to her adoptive mama hen.

While I was out there I checked on the guinea eggs under the girls and found 2 keets hatching and a very motherly hen talking and helping.  

I'm so glad that what could have been a horrible ending for those keets turns out to be a happy ending.


----------



## elevan

We now have 3 guinea eggs that have hatched under the girls.  They are so cute taking care of their nest together  

The 3 keets from yesterday are all doing well right now.

While I was in the field the guinea mama let me get really close to her and reach down and pick up one of her keets.  She just watched me the entire time.  

Then her mate jumped into the air and caught a horse fly and called to mama.  She ran over and he gave it to her.  She then ran over and dropped it on the ground for the keets.  I've never seen anything like that with my poultry.  The chickens will call their chicks to something that they found, but for the 2 parents to work together to obtain protein for their young like that.  I'm honored that I had the chance to witness it.


----------



## terrilhb

I am so glad you were able to save some. Good for you. She is beautiful.


----------



## elevan

There are more eggs starting to hatch tonight.  We moved the 3 that had been with the eggs under the other chicken hen, so she now is fostering 6 keets.  The girls on the eggs are doing a great job of working together to hatch those eggs.  I'm so glad I have such great chickens.

The kids learned a valuable lesson tonight - that they must be the boss when they are in the barnyard.  Charlie, my rooster, flogged both of them - twice!  Charlie is such a sweet boy which puts him toward the bottom of my roosters so I guess he found someone to show authority over.  I showed both kids what to do to show Charlie that they are the boss but they each fell a little short.  We'll have to keep working on it.  I love my Jukebox Charlie but he just cannot think that it's ok to flog the children.


----------



## elevan

The girls have hatched out 3 more keets this morning!  I'm hoping that they can hatch out all of the remaining eggs.

Guinea mama came out today with only 1 chick.  And she kept losing that one.  It's disappointing but this is her first time.  This is also the first time I've allowed any of my poultry to brood their babies outside.  Normally I would take mama and babies and put them in a brooder pen for a couple of weeks to allow the babies time to grow and so that I can control their environment.  I don't think that would work with guineas though.  I guess if I want keets they'll have to be brooded by chickens.

The ducks need a new coop - with a dirt floor.  Soon!  Their messiness is driving me nuts.  These are the big ducks that I'm talking about.  My smaller ducks coop with the chickens and only make minor messes around the waterer.

I've got a tension headache this morning.  Right at the base of my skull.  K and I go to the chiropractor this afternoon, so hopefully that will help.


----------



## purplequeenvt

elevan said:
			
		

> The ducks need a new coop - with a dirt floor.  Soon!  Their messiness is driving me nuts.  These are the big ducks that I'm talking about.  My smaller ducks coop with the chickens and only make minor messes around the waterer.


I had this same problem with my ducks, they always made the coop so wet and messy. I fixed the problem by putting the waterer up on a stand over a base of large drainage stone. It worked beautifully!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Hope your guinea mama can keep track of the little thing.  Do you have any pics?  I know our vet has some but I have never seen them (just heard them).


----------



## elevan

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Hope your guinea mama can keep track of the little thing.  Do you have any pics?  I know our vet has some but I have never seen them (just heard them).


I'll be darned if she doesn't have all 3 with her right now.  I don't know where the heck the other 2 were this morning  :/

I have a few pics posted in my journal...somewhere.  I'll have to try to get some more.  Especially of the new keets.


----------



## elevan

We were featured by a local food blogger from this past Farmer's Market.  So I wanted to share the pic she took with y'all.







Every week she features (and purchases from) a different vendor at the market.


----------



## elevan

Well I don't know what to make of that guinea mama.  She's trotting around the field right now with 4 keets.  So maybe, just maybe that 5th one is still tucked away somewhere.

The girls hatched out 6 keets between last night and now.  I took one of the girls and the 6 keets and put them into a broody pen.  And one of them is a royal purple!

Then went back to examine eggs left under the other girl.  2 eggs were hatching and seemed to be struggling.  The first I opened up had been zipped all around and the keet didn't appear to be moving.  Unfortunately it was a loss.  The other egg I opened had a very grateful keet inside.  So the other girl is happily sitting on the rest of the guinea eggs and welcoming that 1 little keet into the world.  She'll get any remaining keets that hatch.  I'm out of broody pens though, so I'll have to pull a cage into play.

I also got an unexpected and pleasant surprise.  Another broody was off her nest and tucked into a corner of the coop.  Why?  Well is has a cute, little chickie of course!  I took the remaining eggs from her nest and tucked them under my last broody that is sitting on chicken eggs.  Thankfully it's warm enough out that it really doesn't matter how long she's been off that nest.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Yay on both counts!


----------



## autumnprairie

I love the picture and all the goodies you sell look really YUMMY 
what do you put on your labels?
CONGRATS on the keets and chick


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I love the picture and all the goodies you sell look really YUMMY
> what do you put on your labels?
> CONGRATS on the keets and chick


Our state has the following criteria for labels:


> 3715.023 Labels for cottage food production operation, processor, or beekeeper.
> (A) A cottage food production operation and a maple syrup or sorghum processor and beekeeper described in division (A) of section 3715.021 of the Revised Code shall label each of their food products and include the following information on the label of each of their food products:
> (1) The name and address of the business of the cottage food production operation, processor, or beekeeper;
> (2) The name of the food product;
> (3) The ingredients of the food product, in descending order of predominance by weight;
> (4) The net weight and volume of the food product;
> (5) In the case of a cottage food production operation, the following statement in ten-point type: This product is home produced.
> (B) Food products identified and labeled in accordance with division (A) of this section are acceptable food products that a retail food establishment or food service operation licensed under Chapter 3717. of the Revised Code may offer for sale or use in preparing and serving food.
> Effective Date: 11-21-2001


Here's an example of one of my labels.  I use the same format for all the baked goods but change the name, ingredients and graphics.  My jam / jelly labels are a little bit different formatting.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the picture and all the goodies you sell look really YUMMY
> what do you put on your labels?
> CONGRATS on the keets and chick
> 
> 
> 
> Our state has the following criteria for labels:
> 
> 
> 
> 3715.023 Labels for cottage food production operation, processor, or beekeeper.
> (A) A cottage food production operation and a maple syrup or sorghum processor and beekeeper described in division (A) of section 3715.021 of the Revised Code shall label each of their food products and include the following information on the label of each of their food products:
> (1) The name and address of the business of the cottage food production operation, processor, or beekeeper;
> (2) The name of the food product;
> (3) The ingredients of the food product, in descending order of predominance by weight;
> (4) The net weight and volume of the food product;
> (5) In the case of a cottage food production operation, the following statement in ten-point type: This product is home produced.
> (B) Food products identified and labeled in accordance with division (A) of this section are acceptable food products that a retail food establishment or food service operation licensed under Chapter 3717. of the Revised Code may offer for sale or use in preparing and serving food.
> Effective Date: 11-21-2001
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's an example of one of my labels.  I use the same format for all the baked goods but change the name, ingredients and graphics.  My jam / jelly labels are a little bit different formatting.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2607_banana_chia_muffins.jpg
Click to expand...

Thank you, they are really nice looking labels


----------



## elevan

Well we're down to 44 guineas, probably soon to be 43.  The girl I moved yesterday lost one of hers and another keeps flipping to it's back and cannot get back over.  The girl that was still sitting on the eggs must have rearranged eggs and crushed the keet.  Wish I would have pulled it now.

My big, main coop is getting a bit tight right now.  We're gonna have to cull heavily this fall.  We had already planned to process some chickens and guineas, but I think it'll just be a little bit more than originally planned as we've had a population explosion.  I may sell some of them as well.  I already have keets listed for sale, so we shall see.

DH was supposed to be off work today but they are firing someone this morning so they asked him to come in 15 minutes later than they plan to do the deed.  The guy being let go deserves it though as he thinks he can get a paycheck for doing nothing.  Since DH now works in an automotive shop that just doesn't fly well at all.


----------



## Vickir73

love the pic of you and the kids and your goodies - great pic!  Congrats on all the guineas!


----------



## elevan

Ugh.  Our guinea count is down to 42.  We lost the one that I suspected would pass.  It may have been wry neck as was suggested by someone on BYC but unfortunately I've been on the run most of the day and couldn't treat in time to make a difference.  The other that we lost was one of the guinea mamas.  I found it in the backyard (I almost stepped on it).  It was in bad shape and I had to euth it.  Normally I have DH do euths but I couldn't let the little one suffer so long (and it probably wouldn't have made it to then anyway).  

Tomorrow is another busy day.  The kids have counseling and then K and I have a chiropractor / massage appointment.  B will just have to sit and watch and be good.  Hopefully   Then I have shopping to do.

I was just talking to someone today about all that is going on and they asked me if I ever just take a moment to breathe...I said "no I don't think so".  I know I really should but everything is so crazy it's hard sometimes to make time to just rest and be quiet.

I did some school shopping for K today.  We got some girls clothes.  K is a little apprehensive of how her classmates are gonna treat her.  Understandably so.  I keep encouraging her to just be herself and I'll always support her.  She has blossomed so much in the past few months.


----------



## elevan

This morning it is cool and wet outside.  I went out to find mama guinea at the coop door with her 3 little ones wanting in.  One was struggling and so cold and wet.  I picked up all 3 so that they wouldn't get trampled when I opened the door for the chickens. It's amazing how much tamer the "wild" raised keets are compared to the chicken raised...you would think it would be the opposite but the chicken raised ones run from me and the "wild" raised ones just sit down when I approach and allow me to pick them up.  When I picked the 3 up this morning they just perched on my arm, I wasn't really holding them.  I did take the one that was so cold and wet that she was stumbling and put her under one of the chicken mamas to warm up since mama guinea wanted to roam the coop with the other 2 searching out bits of food.

Chicken mamas and their keets and / or chicks are doing well this morning.

Goats and calf and horses were out roaming early.

Ducks -    their coop is killing me.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> This morning it is cool and wet outside.
> Ducks -    their coop is killing me.


 that it is cool outside 
 I hope you get a solution soon on there coop


----------



## elevan

There are days that being a farmer sucks.  Today is one of those days.  

The keet that was too wet / cold this morning was in very very poor shape this afternoon.  I had to euth.

Then when we were in the main coop B exclaimed "There's dead chicks in this box!"  And sure enough one of the boxes that had held a broody this morning was full of dead chicks.  Worse still was that it was obvious that they didn't hatch on their own - that their eggs had been pecked open as they weren't 100% finished developing.  

******************

For now I'm gonna just grab a couple of bags of Sweet PDZ to pour on the floor of the duck's coop.  I have to wait until tomorrow though as I cannot lift the bag's right now and DH's only day off for the next week is tomorrow.

******************

B and K had break throughs in counseling today.  Especially B.  What the counselor told me after B's counseling and then the conversation that B and I had left me in tears.  Partly good, quite a bit sad and heart wrenching.  It's hard to understand what kind of pain that a 6 year old can hide inside them.  I cannot talk about it right now (no abuse or anything though) as some of it would be hurtful to certain people.

I left with the kids loving them more than ever, if that's even possible.

It's been an emotionally draining day to say the least.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)




----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## elevan

And it just keeps getting better (big sarcasm emoticon here).

Went out to close up the poultry and do my head count and there were 7 adult guineas in the coop.  Had K rush to the last remaining guinea nest outside and sure enough she had abandoned her nest...with one week to go!  So I had K collect the eggs and we put them under some broody chickens.  It's a Hail Mary, don't know if they're still viable or how long she's been off the nest today.

AND guinea mama was on a roost...where are her 2 keets.  I got to looking and found 1 in a nest box shivering by itself and couldn't find the other.  K found the other one - trampled.  So I took the remaining keet and put her with one of the chicken mamas who is caring for keets.  She tucked the baby right under her.

B is devastated by all of the "baby" losses in the past 2 days.  No amount of me telling him that sometimes things just happen or that sometimes the mamas aren't good at their jobs or sometimes babies aren't strong enough to survive matter much when you're 6 and you love the babies the most.


----------



## jodief100

I wish I could do more.  You are an amazing mother Em.


----------



## Vickir73

and more . My kids take the losses very hard too (although the loss of my hen had me very upset).  They (mine, at least) seem to have a hard time understanding how I can seemingly shrug off the death of things.  It's not that it doesn't upset me - but I was raised in this environment - none of this is new to me and I forget sometimes that this is new to them.  All I know to do to help mine are to give plenty of hugs - and I let them bury the animals if they want to.  That seems to help.  Me - I have a different opinion as to what to do with the dead birds/animals, but if it helps them, I let them do it.  We have our own little "cemetery" full of dead animals. Including a little cemetery under the tree immediately out of the back door where my DD buries all of her fish because someone told her that flushing the fish down the toilet will clog up the drains 

I've discovered that as a mom there is never enough time in the day and now that I've decided to get back into the "farm life" it's even worse - but in the long run, I feel it's so worth it.


----------



## elevan

Thank you.  

B always helps DH bury the dead critters.  It hurts him so much because his "bio mom" was not a good mother at all and he knows that she almost killed him.  So when a mama (animal) doesn't take good care of her babies it brings that hurt back for him as well.

K had a follow up today for her mole removal.  They didn't have the results of the biopsy back yet but the dr told me that it's usually good that I didn't hear from them by now.  So we're 99% sure that there was no problem.

Today the mama guinea was looking for her babies.  The one remaining started calling to her so now mama guinea and her mate are patrolling outside the one broody pen.  Mama chicken is not a bit happy about it.  It might take a few days but I hope that mama guinea gives up.  If I hadn't pulled that keet last night it wouldn't have made it through the night.

I'm hoping to share some amazing news with y'all soon.  It might take a few months though, so be patient...


----------



## autumnprairie

News what News and you tell us to be patient


----------



## elevan

It'll be worth the wait...I promise


----------



## elevan

We have a new keet!  It's from the abandoned 2nd guinea nest.  I went out to lock the chickens up and collect the evening eggs and there was this cute baby.    It's fully dry and fluffy so it must have happened early afternoon.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> We have a new keet!  It's from the abandoned 2nd guinea nest.  I went out to lock the chickens up and collect the evening eggs and there was this cute baby.    It's fully dry and fluffy so it must have happened early afternoon.


----------



## elevan

I'm all baked out.  I added a Zucchini Chia Muffin to my line up this week.  My kitchen table is full of stuff that I must fit into the car tomorrow morning...along with 2 boys.  I need an SUV, I think.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> I'm all baked out.  I added a Zucchini Chia Muffin to my line up this week.  My kitchen table is full of stuff that I must fit into the car tomorrow morning...along with 2 boys.  I need an SUV, I think.


Good Luck tomorrow


----------



## elevan

Thanks.  I've got a babysitter lined up so at least I won't have to deal with the kids and the customers.

I've had 2 people call to ask if I can bring them eggs at the market...um...no.  I guess it might be time to re-evaluate whether or not to get the licensing to do it.  A lot of my egg customers shop at the market so it would be convenient for them and have the potential for new customers.

My finger is killing me right now.  I accidentally sliced it earlier with my bread knife    My back is killing me too.  My chiropractor is gonna love me on Monday.  He's already ordered me to have his brother (who sells coffee at the market) unload my car and help with my tent.  Um...no again....I'm pretty self sufficient.   Besides the kids help me unload and set up then they go off with the babysitter when I have one.

I'm taking the kids school clothes shopping tomorrow evening.  That should be fun.  And exhausting.  I'm gonna need a vacation.


----------



## marlowmanor

Good luck at the market.

We will be doing school clothing shopping next weekend when it is tax free weekend. May as well save what little bit we can by not paying taxes on it!


----------



## elevan

Had a good day at the market today.  It was a little slow but I've grown a devoted group of customers who come out to get my stuff.  I'm going to have to find a new venue come October.

Right now I think I need a nap.  *yawn*

You know that I read an article stating that research had been done and found that kids ask an average of 57 questions a day...I really think that my kids do that by mid morning.  And when it comes to B most questions revolve around food.

Speaking of food...I picked up a few things at the market.  I got some swiss chard, green beans and honey.  I bought a jar of honey a few weeks back but this is a different vendor.  This vendor allows you to sample each type he has (3 of them).  I really liked the light honey that he had, it had a beginning note of cinnamon but the end note I couldn't quite distinguish.  His dark was not to my taste and his medium was intriguing but very distinctive in flavor.

I also got K a chapstick from the herbal products vendor.  I had promised K that is she was good for the babysitter that I would.

Then we came home and the kids finished off my samples.  That's their favorite part about the market I think.


----------



## Roll farms

Glad you had a good day.


----------



## elevan

Just came in from letting the poultry out of their coops, checking on mama chickens / babies, checking waterers and loving on the goats.  I'm tired today so I hit the snooze button on my alarm (several times), so I was a little over an hour late going out.

I'm a little disappointed that so many of my chicks this year are turning out to be roos.  I guess the upside is that I'll have extra chicken in the freezer this Fall.  I'll also be evaluating my roos for attitude and color and choosing those that I like and culling the rest so I guess it gives me more choices too.

Speaking of roosters...Did I say before that Charlie flogged the kids the other day?  Well, I'll just say it again anyway (short term memory sucks sometimes).  The kids were in the barnyard doing their respective jobs - K gathers eggs and B fills waterers with the hose.  Well Charlie was mating a hen when B saw him and shouted "Charile's on a hen and won't get off!"  I told him to leave them alone but he got too close for Charlie's liking and Charlie gave chase kicking B in the butt all along the way.   Then when K came out of the barn K got the same treatment from Charlie, only K was a little faster and Charlie missed each time.  But now B is afraid of all of the big chickens and thinks that they are all trying to get him.    I've tried to talk to him and teach him but right now fear is winning out.  I guess I'll have his counselor talk to him about it if nothing else.

B has been a different kid since his break through at the counselor.  Behavior issues are almost non existent.   He does insist on taking "Big Bear" his huge white teddy bear everywhere.  He says that Big Bear keeps him from getting into trouble.  It's his security blanket so to speak.  But he cannot take Big Bear to school which is coming up soon.  So I discussed it with B and we decided that we'll try to find a white bear pendant for him to wear around his neck so that he can keep Big Bear's spirit with him.  So far I'm having trouble finding one.  I might have to make a trip to the zoo just to hit up their gift shop...I'm sure that they would have at least a polar bear necklace...maybe.


----------



## elevan

Just secured a hundred bales of hay from our supplier across the road for $2.50 a bale.  

Her husband hurt his back and she has bronchitis so they can't load it up for a little bit.  But no rush as we don't use hay until Winter anyway.


----------



## elevan

We found a "Big Bear " approved necklace.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Check out www.bear.org

they have some neat jewelry too.

http://www.bear.org/website/jewelry/jewelry/product/170-invincible-bear-necklace.html

Also a very cool site to watch the bear cams!


----------



## elevan

That's a cool website.  Thanks for sharing it.  B is insistent that his necklace look like the real Big Bear.  Considering that we've had very few behavior issues from him in almost a week and he's been toting Big Bear everywhere (except into stores, Big Bear stays in the car), then I'm inclined to indulge him in his request.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

He may be interested in any Native American Legends about the bear spirits. I have a bear totem that someone gave me that is supposed to protect the house.

Might be fun to research!


----------



## elevan

Just got home from the ER where K had to have a stitch put into her lip after B accidentally busted it open with the clothes hamper.  She is not a happy camper right now, can't say that I blame her.


----------



## HankTheTank

Ouch! I wouldn't be a happy camper either :/ Hope she feels better soon.

That bear pendant is too cute!


----------



## elevan

Poor K's lip is super swollen this morning and she looks absolutely miserable.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

I prescribe lots of popsicles and ice cream to help with the swelling !


----------



## autumnprairie

I hope she feels better soon


----------



## elevan

She is full of attitude right now.  Still didn't have her bed made from this morning so I told her to do it.  She told me it was done and when I looked it was a mess and one blanket was completely on the floor.  I told her to try again.  She immediately ripped everything off the bed and onto the floor and flung herself onto her bed.    Major drama.  I put her into time out until she was ready to make her bed.

To make it worse B is giving me major attitude too.  

I wanna go hang out with my Snickers in the field and lock them in their room.


----------



## Vickir73

you have 2 children so you are entitled to 2 snickers


----------



## elevan

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> you have 2 children so you are entitled to 2 snickers


I like the way you think!  

But I do have 2 lovey bucks - Snickers and Ranger.  So I can go get some double love from my babies.  Then maybe grab Cruella (my favorite chicken) and have a talk - she LOVES to chatter away at me and follows me everywhere.


----------



## Vickir73

Aaaaah, pet a Snickers while you eat a snickers - then finish that up with some chicky love - there's (almost) no better therapy !


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> Aaaaah, pet a Snickers while you eat a snickers - then finish that up with some chicky love - there's (almost) no better therapy !


----------



## elevan

Can't eat a Snickers...I'm allergic to peanuts 

Well we found a "Big Bear" necklace.  Or I made a Big Bear necklace using a polar bear figurine, a couple of beads, an eye hook, some plastic rope and jewelry clasps.

Here is the Big Bear necklace worn by B.  Keep your fingers crossed that the spirit of Big Bear is with the necklace and will keep B out of trouble so he doesn't have to drag Big Bear everywhere.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Can't eat a Snickers...I'm allergic to peanuts
> 
> Well we found a "Big Bear" necklace.  Or I made a Big Bear necklace using a polar bear figurine, a couple of beads, an eye hook, some plastic rope and jewelry clasps.
> 
> Here is the Big Bear necklace worn by B.  Keep your fingers crossed that the spirit of Big Bear is with the necklace and will keep B out of trouble so he doesn't have to drag Big Bear everywhere.
> 
> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/483946_3783196815996_1040168474_n.jpg


looks good


----------



## elevan

I am bull, I am rooster, I am buck!  Hear me ROAR!



I had to put a few critters in their place at turn in time tonight.  The steer being the worst offender.  He was going after DH and the kids to the point that DH picked up a branch to keep him back.  Mind you that DH was a city boy before we married so he's still a little wary of the critters when they are bigger than he is.  I stomped my feet at the steer and stomped toward him "barking" MOOOVE! and backed him clear to the barn which was a good ways.  DH doesn't like it when I can take better control over the situation but rather than anyone getting hurt, I did what had to be done.

Then the roosters were being pains in the rear so I had to put on my top roo hat.  

As I was closing up the coop my little Cruella snuck out and followed me.  I love that little hen.  I picked her up and put her on my shoulder and we headed for the feed bin.  I got out a scoop and we walked to my favorite sitting spot and she sat on my leg and had her dinner.  When she was done I took her to the coop and added the rest of the scoop to the feeder and put her on a perch.  She made my night tonight.

I believe that we have another broody.  We'll see if she's still tucked in there tomorrow.  DH can't remember if she was last night but we had other things on our mind then.

I think that I'm gonna go watch my favorite shows that I missed last night on Hulu.  Have a good night everyone!


----------



## ksalvagno

Hey Elevan, do you have a well? If you do, do you have a filter or water softener? We are potenially buying a home in Morrow county and we have to do some plumbing repairs. The home currently has a water softener but no filter. We are trying to figure out what we really need. We heard the water was terrible in Morrow county but can't seem to find out what that actually means.


----------



## elevan

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Hey Elevan, do you have a well? If you do, do you have a filter or water softener? We are potenially buying a home in Morrow county and we have to do some plumbing repairs. The home currently has a water softener but no filter. We are trying to figure out what we really need. We heard the water was terrible in Morrow county but can't seem to find out what that actually means.


We have a well and we have good water.  No filter or softener.  It's 1500 feet deep.  You do need a deep well to get good water here.  The "terrible" water story is that water at lesser depths is extremely "hard".  Lots of iron and other minerals.

Delco water runs through the county too so if you prefer you could tap in to it.  I think that their water tastes awful but that's my personal taste.

I would have the well water tested to see what it's like.  If it's a shallow well I'd consider drilling a new deeper well and using the shallow well for livestock use jmo.

Where is Morrow Co are you looking?


----------



## ksalvagno

We found a place in Cardington. We are in contract but haven't gone to the bank yet to finalize the loan. We have been going back and forth with the selling realtor/Fannie Mae to even get the water turned on to do an inspection. We were able to finish all of that but there are leaks that need to be fixed. Would the county have records on how deep the well is? The home was built in 1978 but we don't have much information on it since it is a foreclosure.

We did have the well tested but they just test the water quality and don't show how deep the well is.


----------



## elevan

They might have records on it.  I don't know when they started keeping info like that on file though.  But I would venture to guess that it likely has a shallow well.  I have an aunt that lives just outside of Cardington that has a house a little bit older.  She has to conserve water as her well is very shallow and in danger of going dry right now.  She's frustrated because she has to take her laundry to town to the laundromat and buys bottled water, but being on a fixed income a new well isn't an option right now for her.

Cardington is a nice community and it's convenient to get to many bigger places.


----------



## ksalvagno

Thanks for the info. We will have to look further into it. We want to make sure we are dotting our "I"'s and crossing our "T"'s with this deal.


----------



## Vickir73

Love 'big bear.'  Let me know if it keeps B out of trouble - I might try it with my guy - if nothing else but to tie him up with it


----------



## elevan

DH and B were playing catch with a red soccer ball in the backyard a little bit ago and DH came inside and told me that I had to come see "this".  I went out and he tossed the red ball into the backyard.  It was immediately chased by about 5 chickens!    Big red berry is what they must have thought  



			
				Vickir73 said:
			
		

> Love 'big bear.'  Let me know if it keeps B out of trouble - I might try it with my guy - if nothing else but to tie him up with it


I found it on his bedroom floor this morning with the clasp broken.  Grrr.  And he lied about it.  Double Grrr.

On top of that the doctor's nurse just called me and told me not to give him his meds until his appt next week.  Triple Grrr.  Means that he'll be even more of a handful, lying and behavior issues.


----------



## Vickir73

I feel a snickers moment (or two) is needed


----------



## Nifty

elevan said:
			
		

> DH and B were playing catch with a red soccer ball in the backyard a little bit ago and DH came inside and told me that I had to come see "this".  I went out and he tossed the red ball into the backyard.  It was immediately chased by about 5 chickens!    Big red berry is what they must have thought


Ok, I gotta give this a try!


----------



## elevan

Duck coop about made me  this morning.  It would help if we can get rid of all the excess males that my mom took in.  We have someone that wants them but she doesn't have her coop finished yet.  Grrr.

A chicken decided to do surgery on my while I was out.  One of my red sex links took a chunk of skin off.  She bites at my leg every morning whether I have on shorts or pants doesn't matter.  This time she drew blood and made me   That girl had better cool it or she'll be finding a new home or finding herself in the freezer.

We have another broody.  A buff brahma.  So right now I've got 3 hens sitting on eggs.

I came out of the coop to find Daisy (goat) surrounded by chickens and just standing there with a euphoric look on her face.  For some reason she loves to stand surrounded by chickens. *shrug*

Sorry that I've been talking about the poultry so much lately but there's really nothing note worthy of the other critters at the moment.  :/

eta:  I forgot to mention...we have 5 baby bunnies in the hutch this morning.  I am completely against it.  The doe is too young and the buck is still in the hutch with her.  But they are my mom's rabbits so I'll bite my tongue.


----------



## elevan

OMG! OMG! OMG!



I received a request today...from a RESTAURANT that wants to obtain samples of my Sundried Tomato Jam, Red Onion Marmalade and my Chia Muffins because they may want to use them on their menu!

OMG! OMG! OMG!


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> OMG! OMG! OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> I received a request today...from a RESTAURANT that wants to obtain samples of my Sundried Tomato Jam, Red Onion Marmalade and my Chia Muffins because they may want to use them on their menu!
> 
> OMG! OMG! OMG!


 CONGRATS!!!!!!!! that is AWESOME news !!!!!!


----------



## elevan

I think I'm gonna pass out    FOR REAL!

I cannot believe how FAST the train is moving on the stuff that I just thought I'd be selling at the weekly Farmer's Market!


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> I think I'm gonna pass out    FOR REAL!
> 
> I cannot believe how FAST the train is moving on the stuff that I just thought I'd be selling at the weekly Farmer's Market!


 I am so HAPPY for you, are you ready to go big time? you deserve it!!


----------



## elevan

Big time?  Oh...I think I'm gonna be sick  

To be honest I don't understand it...I mean they're just little sauces and some muffins...

Golly, even my Chiropractor is putting in orders!


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Big time?  Oh...I think I'm gonna be sick
> 
> To be honest I don't understand it...I mean they're just little sauces and some muffins...
> 
> Golly, even my Chiropractor is putting in orders!


deep slow breaths, you put your time and energy in it and it shows Em you deserve this. bert's bees started this way and so did mrs fields
BREATHE


----------



## elevan

Easy for you to say!


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Easy for you to say!


I am one of your biggest cheerleaders


----------



## elevan

You've not tasted my stuff  

But I will be bringing some to Herdstock.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> You've not tasted my stuff
> 
> But I will be bringing some to Herdstock.


I know but still, and I can't wait for HERDSTOCK


----------



## wannacow

Woohoo!!!


----------



## Vickir73

That is truly AWESOME!!! Congrats!!! I'm very, very happy for you (and jealous)


----------



## elevan

Thank you everyone.  Of course, it's not a done deal but it's very exciting that they are interested in my products.

Took K to the doctor today.  Her lip isn't healed enough to remove the stitch, so we have to go back on Monday.  Boo.

DH saw the doctor too because the steer smashed his arm into a tree.  It's an ugly bruise and we wanted to get an x-ray just in case.  Thankfully it's just a bruise.

I picked up some dried mealworms for my Cruella today.  I've never offered mealworms to my hens but I think Cru will love them.  An extra special treat for my favorite hen.  DH let the chickens out this morning and said that Cru hopped onto his shoulder and started talking so he had to give her a treat.  And he made fun of me last night for the same thing!


----------



## elevan

Cru didn't like her mealworms  :/   She turned her little beak up at them and started "chewing" me out demanding her "regular" treat (which is just a personal bowl of feed).

Crazy chicken!    But I love her anyway.

On a side note one of our new wethers snuck a bite of mealworms and decided that they were scrumdiddlyumptious!  He was crazy trying to get more.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

OH MAN THAT IS AWESOME!!!  Maybe we will see you on a label someday at the grocery store


----------



## Vickir73

that's funny about the goat liking the mealworms. - I tried raising them for the chickens (who loved the mealworms) but once I started keeping them outside, I kept forgetting to feed them, so I finally just pored all the drawers out - the chickens had a field day!!


----------



## elevan

I've conquered the biscuit!  Gluten free biscuits that is.  I'll have Cheddar Garlic Biscuits for my customers at the market.  

For some reason this gluten free baking isn't so hard for me to make yummy.  Don't mean to toot my own horn but I guess when you find something you're good at you just have to do it.


----------



## elevan

I believe that our cat, Mama, was hit by a car today.  

K found her (the cat) dragging herself across the yard.  She's paralyzed from mid spine backwards and her stomach is distended which likely indicates internal bleeding.

Unless a miracle happens it looks like we'll be saying goodbye to sweet Mama.


----------



## wannacow

So sorry...


----------



## autumnprairie

on the biscuits they sound YUMMY 

 on MAMA kitty I am so sorry


----------



## jodief100

So sorry about your kitty.  

Congratulations on the orders!


----------



## elevan

Mama is still with us and appears to be regaining some feeling in her legs as she's now able to sit up.  I really hope she pulls through, she's such a wonderful cat (and I'm not a cat lover, so that's saying something).  

Farmer's Market was slow today due to their being Farm Days at the fairgrounds.  Farm Days is all about tractors really.  But they have demo derbies with tractors, combines and lawnmowers (of all things).

I just sent an email to K's teacher for this year to request a meeting prior to the start of school to discuss the transgender issue.  I need to make sure that they understand the expectations fully prior to K walking in the building.  I also want to know what roadblocks I have to deal with.  K's psychiatrist, counselor and pediatrician have all said that whatever we need they support us fully.  All have notations in the file to refer to K in the female sense.  Our local hospital has the same thing.  I expect it from the school as well.

Kids are driving me insane today!  Neither one of them wants to listen to a thing.


----------



## bonbean01

Hope Mama gets totally well...yeah...just sent up a prayer for a cat I've never met...call me a nut, but I y'am what I'yam 

I don't remember how old K is...had some gender confusion (I say confusion because he was confused and not sure) with my stepson when he was 15...good thing to meet with the school folks before he starts for sure.  Really hope this goes well for K...kids are delicate and some kids (and adults) are just darn right mean and unthinking in their words!


----------



## elevan

K is almost 8 and has felt like a girl since she could talk.  There comes a time when you realize that it's more than just confusion or a phase and that's where we're at.  All her doctors agree that she's transgender and therefore we are allowing K to be who she is.  Right now the only opposition that we've faced has been with certain family members, which is quite sad.


----------



## bonbean01

Yes, family members should be the most supportive of all in my opinion!  Eight is very young and I'd say K knows who she is and is not confused.  I'm so glad K has a Mama like you who supports who she is and really hope school does not turn out to be a trauma for her


----------



## bonbean01

p.s... it's takes a gutsy kid who can be who they were meant to be...means some hard times for her and for you, but me thinks you are both gusty...something I admire in people


----------



## elevan

Thank you.

Her doctors say that allowing her to be who she is now will mean less problems in the future for her.  For one she'll grow up with kids knowing who she is and not changing herself later in life.  We've already seen a significant change in her attitude since allowing her to be herself (for the better).  She's fully immersed herself in becoming a girl on the outside and she is loving life now.  It's very apparent that she felt suppressed before.

Quite frankly I feel that if you love your children and you truly know them then you will allow them to be themselves no matter who that is.  The receptionist at our family doctor was asking me about K and wondering how they should address her.  I love that they were so open about that.  Anyway, she told me that her brother told his family that he was gay the day before he died of AIDS and that he'd known that he was gay from age 7.  She told me that she never understood how a child so young could have understood something like that about themselves until she saw / heard about K's story.

We're working hard to help give K the "tools" to assist her through any negative challenges that come her way.  Last weekend while she was with my 15 yr old cousin (the babysitter) and her 11 year old brother she had one of those bad experiences.  The 11 yr decided that he needed to tell one of his friends that K was really a boy and then they proceeded to pick on her.  Apparently they threw sunflower seeds at her, spit at her and stole her headband a few times.  The 15 yr old told her that the boys were just fooling around.  I was outraged when I heard about it.  But K was fine.  She told me that she just told them what her counselor told her to say, "I am what I am and I am a girl." and to not let their issues affect her.  

When the problems (opinions) of others enter your heart and make you change who you are then they become your problems.  That is something that I constantly say to K.  She will grow up changing the way people think, I feel that in my bones.  She loves everyone, even those who are mean to her because love is the best way to make an impact on someone else.

It warms my heart when she looks at me and says "Mommy, you know why I love you and Daddy so much?  It's because you let me be me."  And you know what?  That should be the goal of every single parent out there.


----------



## HankTheTank

I really admire you, you know that? I know a lot of people who are descriminatory to anyone, and I mean anyone different. I love how you let K be herself, without worrying about other people.  Everyone is awesome, no matter who they are


----------



## elevan

Thank you.  I'll be completely honest and say that I wasn't "ok" with it at first.  I mean what parent wants their child to grow up "different" in a world that often has so much hate.  But my insecurity was exactly that MY insecurity and it was my problem that I was forcing onto K.  She has enlightened me in so many ways.  Both of the kids have.  B has immediately made the switch from calling her brother to calling her sister and has stood up for her right to be who she is.  I'm very proud of both of them.


----------



## autumnprairie

you are an amazing person and so are your children


----------



## elevan

Thank you.  

I know that this is a tough subject for many and I greatly respect those who have chosen to PM me if they disagree with our situation instead of posting here.  Trust me when I say that you truly never know what you will do in a given situation until you are actually put into that situation.  My thoughts on religion / evolution / science are very complicated.  I don't believe that anything is ever really black and white.  The world is full of gray area.  We only use 10% of our brain...what does that tell you about what we truly know of ourselves?  The one thing that I know for certain is that there is too much hate in this world and we are meant to care / love each other.  In addition to that I know from experience that trying to be someone you're not for the sake of others will make you miserable.  I share with you certain aspects of my personal life (beyond the farm) as a form of education.  Knowledge is power and experience is golden.  I'm willing to talk to anyone about our experience with K (whether you agree with us or not) as long as you are respectful.  If you don't feel comfortable posting here in my journal, feel free to PM me.


----------



## elevan

We had some big storms run through last night.  Our power has been going off constantly for less than a minute at a time.  It makes me think that there is a tree limb on a line somewhere applying pressure.

Mom went out to take care of her rabbits this morning and came running in yelling for me to help her.  One of the baby bunnies had gotten stuck between the wire and needed rescue.  We also found a kit dead in the nest box.  Unfortunately the storm that came through had winds whipping in all directions and rain had gotten into the box and soaked the fur inside.  I pulled out the live kits and tucked them in my shirt, put the dead one aside to be buried and cleaned up the box and filled with pine shavings.  

It gave me an opportunity to have a good look at the 4 remaining kits.  2 seem to be doing really well.  One is what I guess y'all call a peanut...I think.  Either that or it's a runt, it's super small.  The one stuck in the wire is scrawny and without a lot of hair.  One looks just perfect and is covered in light fuzz.  The final one has definitely not missed any meals.  It's very round to the point of if it flips onto it's back the little legs go running and it cannot get flipped back over.

Mama kitty is still with us and fighting hard to get better.

I've got another broody.  Does that surprise anyone?    It's Helga.  She raised up her guinea keets and now she's ready for some chicken eggs.  She fought to keep her 4 eggs last night so we just let her keep them.


----------



## elevan

Mama kitty is still doing well.  Papa kitty is taking excellent care of her.  It's so cute to watch him pick up food in his mouth and take it to her and drop it in front of her.  They've been a sweet "married" couple for a long time now.  I don't think I've ever witnessed an animal "marriage" such as theirs.  They are 100% devoted to each other.

The little runt / peanut rabbit kit didn't make it.  

I got some pics of the remaining 3 babies.

This is the one who doesn't miss any meals  






Here are the other 2.  The white one was trying to nurse my shirt.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Just had a thought to share with you on K and your meeting with her school.  I teach (though it is at the high school level) and from time to time have meetings with parents.  First our principal only allots about 10 minutes and it is never really enough to go over things that are complicated to make sure all the teachers are on the same page.  Maybe  ask for a 1/2 hour to answer any questions and really impress on those working with her what they can expect and how they should react.  Second, do you think her doctor might come to explain it too?  Some of our, well I'll just say it, bigoted teachers do better with difference and things they don't understand when it comes from a medical professional accompanied by a parent instead of the parent alone (it's like they think the parent is making it up or just wants special treatment....WHO would even do that! But I have seen a few teachers act that way).

You are doing the right thing and I will say it till I'm blue (and I am a person of deep faith who has thoroughly studied the scriptures).  I wish you'd write a book to share this experience.  You could do it in the form of JOURNAL entries


----------



## elevan

The principal is really good about allowing plenty of time for meetings.  I had several hour+ meetings with him last year.  It's probably unlikely that I'd be able to get the doctor(s) to attend the meeting(s), but they have all said that they'll offer whatever is needed to help...

I've considered a book about all this as it is something that I'm sure that parents in this situation struggle with.  The fact of the matter is that once you decide to support your child in this you will be their advocate in everything until they turn 18 and can do it themselves.  The parent needs to be prepared to do that.  And even bigger is that they need to teach their child the tools needed to stand up for and believe in themselves.  A book of journal entries sounds like an excellent format for such a thing.  Maybe I'll start a private blog to record my thoughts daily (and what happened) and go from there.

Right now I'm upset with my Grandma Emily.  She keeps telling me that she doesn't approve and refuses to refer to K in the female sense.  Though she did tell me today that she read a news article about this very thing and that it stated that parents should do as we are doing and support their kids, but that she still doesn't approve.  It hurts that someone that I am so close to and love so much is against something so important to me and my family.


----------



## Vickir73

I was confused for a minute - I thought when you referred to a "kit" you were talking about a kitten, but then I couldn't figure out why they would be in a nest box.    I've never heard baby rabbits called kits.   too funny!!

I love my children and can't ever imagine not loving them and wanting to support them.  I will always want what's best for them and will always want them to be happy whether they are boy/girl, hetero/bi, christian/atheist.  I will never not love them.  I also firmly believe that until we have walked in a person's shoes, we should in no way judge them.  Kudos to you and your family for supporting your baby. (does it really ever matter how old they get?? they will always be our babies 

I am not really looking forward to this school year.  My son was diagnosed as ADHD last year and began taking medication.  His kindergarten teacher was great!  She monitored him and made me aware of any changes she noticed in him.  This fall, his 1st grade teacher, I'm not so sure about.  She and I have already butted heads over a PTO issue and we just pretty much avoided each other after that.  My mother will no longer be teaching in that building, so that is a plus, but in this case, it's a minus because she won't be able to monitor the situation as easily.  I am going to do my best to make sure the lines of communications remain open and I stay in close touch with her, so I'm hoping this will help.  For the most part, I think teachers respect us more if they know we love our children and will help them (the teacher and the child) in anyway we can.  

Kudos on your biscuits!! I'm sure they taste delicious.


----------



## elevan

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> I am not really looking forward to this school year.  My son was diagnosed as ADHD last year and began taking medication.  His kindergarten teacher was great!  She monitored him and made me aware of any changes she noticed in him.  This fall, his 1st grade teacher, I'm not so sure about.  She and I have already butted heads over a PTO issue and we just pretty much avoided each other after that.  My mother will no longer be teaching in that building, so that is a plus, but in this case, it's a minus because she won't be able to monitor the situation as easily.  I am going to do my best to make sure the lines of communications remain open and I stay in close touch with her, so I'm hoping this will help.  For the most part, I think teachers respect us more if they know we love our children and will help them (the teacher and the child) in anyway we can.


Last year B's teacher was like that - her and I did not get on well at all.  I found that a notebook sent back and forth between me and the teacher about classroom issues and what we were doing at home (as far as homework help) was helpful.  It also made it handy if I needed to talk to the principal about a problem because the teacher had written it down.  Like the time she disciplined B and sent him to the office for eating his project before it was finished...s'mores.  The principal laughed about it because he thought it was crazy too and said at B's age he would have ate it too.


----------



## Vickir73

Oh, that's a great idea - thank you!!


----------



## elevan

Are rabbits born trying to find a way to die?  We lost those 2 kits due to getting wet and cold from that storm the other day.

Today Mom went out and came running back in needing help because the 3 remaining kits ALL were out of the nestbox with their heads through the wire.  2 were dead, the last was the rolly polly one and I had a heck of a time getting it back through.  It was still alive but very cold.  I brought it inside to warm it up and then took it back out to mama bunny who was worrying over her missing babies.

So today I'll fix what should have been done right to begin with.  I'm going to install something as a guard so babies cannot get their heads through that wire.  I'll also "upgrade" the nest box so it has a lip high enough that the baby bun cannot get out so easily.

The hutch is one of those that TSC sells for about $150.


----------



## Vickir73

can you line the bottom of the sides with 1/2 hardware cloth?  We used hardware cloth in high when we bred and showed rabbits and never had a problem with them getting stuck in that.  Can you put them in a bigger next box so they can't get out?  Would that help?


----------



## elevan

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> can you line the bottom of the sides with 1/2 hardware cloth?  We used hardware cloth in high when we bred and showed rabbits and never had a problem with them getting stuck in that.  Can you put them in a bigger next box so they can't get out?  Would that help?


It's all fixed.  I have a guard all around on the inside and a bigger nestbox with a higher lip.

Little Roll cannot get out until he learns to jump or I lower "the gate".


----------



## Vickir73

what an adorable name


----------



## elevan

Kids had counseling this morning.  Good session for K.  Rough for B as he pulled back into his shell.

Then it was off to the chiropractor for me and K.  Doctor gave me more exercises to do from home and sent me home with a stretch band.  I'll be doing rowing exercises with one of my doorknobs starting tomorrow morning.    Whatever works, I guess.

And then home where I assisted B in making his "Spicy Pepper Jelly" to sell at the Farmer's Market this week.  Since it's been requested of me to have pepper jelly, I'm sure he'll get sales. He has to pay me for his supplies out of any earnings before he gets paid, so there are lots of lessons in this adventure. His jelly has habenero, jalapeno, cubenella and red bell peppers in it. So given that the first 3 were SPICY peppers, I was worried. It's really good though. He'll have samples out and I've found that the stuff I sample sells the best.

I have an appointment on Monday with the school to discuss K's situation.  I'm compiling folders for each person attending with information about Gender Dysphoria (transgender).  K's counselor is working on a letter along with recommendations for the school and I'm trying to get one from the pediatrician too.  I am so nervous about this meeting.

Little Roll is doing well today.

Mama Kitty is still fighting for survival.  I'm gonna have to find something that is safe for cats in regards to flies though because they won't leave her alone.  She gets urine / feces all over herself trying to go potty.  Any suggestions?


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Kids had counseling this morning.  Good session for K.  Rough for B as he pulled back into his shell.
> 
> Then it was off to the chiropractor for me and K.  Doctor gave me more exercises to do from home and sent me home with a stretch band.  I'll be doing rowing exercises with one of my doorknobs starting tomorrow morning.    Whatever works, I guess.
> 
> And then home where I assisted B in making his "Spicy Pepper Jelly" to sell at the Farmer's Market this week.  Since it's been requested of me to have pepper jelly, I'm sure he'll get sales. He has to pay me for his supplies out of any earnings before he gets paid, so there are lots of lessons in this adventure. His jelly has habenero, jalapeno, cubenella and red bell peppers in it. So given that the first 3 were SPICY peppers, I was worried. It's really good though. He'll have samples out and I've found that the stuff I sample sells the best.
> 
> I have an appointment on Monday with the school to discuss K's situation.  I'm compiling folders for each person attending with information about Gender Dysphoria (transgender).  K's counselor is working on a letter along with recommendations for the school and I'm trying to get one from the pediatrician too.  I am so nervous about this meeting.
> 
> Little Roll is doing well today.
> 
> Mama Kitty is still fighting for survival.  I'm gonna have to find something that is safe for cats in regards to flies though because they won't leave her alone.  She gets urine / feces all over herself trying to go potty.  Any suggestions?


pennyroyal spray works wonders
pennyroyal tea and a couple of drops of dish liquid
good luck


----------



## Vickir73

I know putting out dryer sheets keeps love bugs away, I'm not sure if it would work for flies.


----------



## elevan

It's been a long day so far.  I went to the doctor this morning for a follow up for some issues and was sent out for bloodwork.  I did most of the tests but have to go back for 2 that require 10 hours of fasting.  Joy oh joy.

Then I ran to the feedstore to get some stuff that I needed.  Then it was off to the kids counselors office to schedule and reschedule some appointments.

Finally I stopped by my uncle's house since I saw that he was home.  I had to discuss an incident between his boy and K.  The boy felt it needed to "out" K to one of his friends and then they threw sunflower seeds at her, spit on her and generally tormented her.  My uncle said that he would address the issue with my cousin.  I hope he does.  He then told me how my Grandma has been talking about the situation in front of his kids and that it doesn't help the matter if they hear her say those things and think it's acceptable.

I'm really hurt right now.  How can my grandmother be so bigoted?  I'm struggling with some of the things that I was told that she has said.  I love her dearly but I will not subject the kids to that.  I knew going into this that it would be hard, but I didn't expect to have to potentially write off some family members.


----------



## ksalvagno

elevan said:
			
		

> Mama Kitty is still fighting for survival.  I'm gonna have to find something that is safe for cats in regards to flies though because they won't leave her alone.  She gets urine / feces all over herself trying to go potty.  Any suggestions?


Catron Fly Spray. I think you can only get it from the vet but it is for cuts and such. I am using it on my goat's horn that is now no more.


----------



## elevan

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mama Kitty is still fighting for survival.  I'm gonna have to find something that is safe for cats in regards to flies though because they won't leave her alone.  She gets urine / feces all over herself trying to go potty.  Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Catron Fly Spray. I think you can only get it from the vet but it is for cuts and such. I am using it on my goat's horn that is now no more.
Click to expand...

Thanks Karen!  I'll give the vet a call in the morning and see if they have it.


----------



## ksalvagno

I found out it is pronounce Kay-Tron. When I called it Cat-tron, I was corrected.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## elevan




----------



## autumnprairie

too COOL!!!!!
He looks like he is having fun


----------



## elevan

B had a blast!

Jerry was compensated with apples for his good behavior


----------



## BrownSheep

That right there is the face of unadulterated joy.


----------



## Vickir73

how cute!!!


----------



## elevan

Neighbors dog killed Mama Kitty and one of our kittens named Dippy today.  We're missing another kitten named Scotchy that I fear that we'll find dead as well.


----------



## BarredRockMomma




----------



## autumnprairie

I am so sorry that is horrible I hoped you called animal control


----------



## wannacow

Grrr...


----------



## ksalvagno

elevan said:
			
		

> Neighbors dog killed Mama Kitty and one of our kittens named Dippy today.  We're missing another kitten named Scotchy that I fear that we'll find dead as well.


That is horrible. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh I am so sorry.


----------



## SheepGirl

If your neighbor's dog got a cat, it could get a goat kid.

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## elevan

I've talked to the dog warden 3 times today (well twice and one vm) - that is the amount of times that the dog has been here.  First at 7am when DH ran it off, then at 9am when Mom found it standing over Dippy and found Mama dead.  Then around 7pm when I came home from the store to find it on the property I tried to run it down with the car.

If I can get to the gun while it's on the property I'll do the warden's job for her.

The warden knows my position on the matter.  My last vm to her said that she had better take care of the dog tomorrow or my shotgun will.  Then I remembered that tomorrow is Saturday and she likely won't deal with it until Monday...so I'll likely be shooting a dog this weekend.  It makes me sick to think about but my animals are my priority.

I'm missing more cats after the last visit, so I am highly ticked at the moment.  I am so tempted to go next door and demand that they hand over the dog.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> I've talked to the dog warden 3 times today (well twice and one vm) - that is the amount of times that the dog has been here.  First at 7am when DH ran it off, then at 9am when Mom found it standing over Dippy and found Mama dead.  Then around 7pm when I came home from the store to find it on the property I tried to run it down with the car.
> 
> If I can get to the gun while it's on the property I'll do the warden's job for her.
> 
> The warden knows my position on the matter.  My last vm to her said that she had better take care of the dog tomorrow or my shotgun will.  Then I remembered that tomorrow is Saturday and she likely won't deal with it until Monday...so I'll likely be shooting a dog this weekend.  It makes me sick to think about but my animals are my priority.
> 
> I'm missing more cats after the last visit, so I am highly ticked at the moment.  I am so tempted to go next door and demand that they hand over the dog.


 I know how you feel, I hate dogs that kill animals, except for LGDs doing there job


----------



## elevan

It's not the dog's fault truly...it's the owners.  She has a responsibility to contain her dogs.  But she doesn't care.  She trains them not to potty on her property and instead sends them across the road.  She used to send them here until I put a stop to that a long time ago.  This dog (and a pup) are new to her and she just lets them run wild.

But I have a responsibility too - to protect my animals.  I am so mad right now that I could just spit.


----------



## Roll farms

Sometimes people just suck....esp. when animals have to suffer for it.  Sorry about your cat and sorry that the dog has an idiot owner.


----------



## elevan

Dog warden called a little bit ago to tell me that my neighbor surrendered the dog to them this morning.  She also got in trouble because she has 4 dogs and didn't license any of them.  (Well now she only has 3).

Farmer's Market was slow today.  It's kind of sad that K sold more than I did.  The kids had their own tables this week.  K was selling Koolaid and Lemonade for $0.50 a cup and B was selling his Spicy Pepper Jelly.  B didn't sell any and only had one person sample his stuff so he is sort of bummed about today.  He was really excited about the day to start.  I hope that I can build his excitement back up for next week (and that he sells something then).  But to be honest, today just plain sucked as far as sales for everyone (except K).


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Sometimes people just suck....esp. when animals have to suffer for it.  Sorry about your cat and sorry that the dog has an idiot owner.


x2

Glad the warden did something and you didn't have to shoot it (though it might have been a little cathartic).  Hope you have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## elevan

I was doing my chicken head count in the coop when a little EE cockerel kept jumping onto my shoulder and "whispering" to me.  I kept putting him down and he'd jump back up.  Finally he took advantage of my arm being outstretched and jumped onto it and tried to settle in for the night.  So I guess I have a new pet    He now requires a name as he stole my heart tonight.  

Little Roll seems to have grown a TON just since this morning.  I have new pics, I'll have to upload for y'all.

Nervous for tomorrow's meeting


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> I was doing my chicken head count in the coop when a little EE cockerel kept jumping onto my shoulder and "whispering" to me.  I kept putting him down and he'd jump back up.  Finally he took advantage of my arm being outstretched and jumped onto it and tried to settle in for the night.  So I guess I have a new pet    He now requires a name as he stole my heart tonight.
> 
> Little Roll seems to have grown a TON just since this morning.  I have new pics, I'll have to upload for y'all.
> 
> Nervous for tomorrow's meeting


Too cute I wish you could have video taped it

I wish you all the patience and luck in the world for tomorrow and some more PATIENCE


----------



## elevan

Wish me luck!  It's almost time.  I'll be leaving in about 15 minutes to head to the meeting.  I'm fully prepared but nervous as can be.  I just wish I weren't going by myself.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Luck!  We are there in spirit.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

and I will be praying for acceptance and understanding for K


----------



## redtailgal

well, I would have tasted his jelly.

sorry bout the kitties


----------



## elevan

I broke down in tears at one point.

I went in knowing that restrooms would be an issue.  But those were easily enough solved.

What I didn't realize was an issue was "referred genderification".  The calling of she, her, girl.  The school's attorney said that they must refer to K as stated on the birth certificate.  I told them that they better address the issue further as I will get an attorney and sue if it comes to that.  I don't want to do that but I will if needed.

We came to the understanding that neither boy or girl genderification will be used.  K will simply be referred to as her name.  She is allowed to correct them if they use the male genderification and they must respect her by calling her by name instead.

I had the fear that K would be the first acknowledged transgender in this rural school district and I was right.  So this is gonna be a long war that I will prevail in.  The school will have to create new policies that are positive for student development.

I'm just floored that what I didn't think would be a problem - is.

I made it clear that this is a true and recognized medical condition and that the only "treatment" recognized is allowing the person to be who they are - the identified gender.

To those who think that I should write a book - well I'm gonna do just that.  Maybe I can help others get through this process easier.  It'll be years in the making, so I'll likely start out as a blog.  I'll create a blog for future discussion of this subject and let you know where you can read it.

I do thank those of you that offer support.  I respect those who object because of moral or faith concerns.  I do what is best for my kids based on the situation that I am in.  No one can fully understand that situation unless they are in it themselves.

I am lessening my child's risk of suicide from 95% (based on Gender Variant Disorder and being bipolar) to something far less by allowing her to be herself.  It's been an emotional morning to say the least.


----------



## autumnprairie

know that I am ALWAYS here if ya need to talk and I stand beside and behind you 100% for what you are doing for both of your kids. YOU are a great Mom


----------



## Vickir73

Kudos to you!!!! You are an awesome mom!! I'm facing the same issues with my kids' school (although not the the extent you are having to) because they did not have a program in place for children who can benefit from a 504 program.  No other parents would press the issue. I had to call the superintendent and threaten to file a complaint against the principal in order to get the ball rolling.  I have NO problems pressing the issues when it comes to my kids.  I don't mind using the fact that (1) I am a graduate of the school and class Valedictorian (2) am PTO President (3) supports the school in whatever way I can and (4) I work for a law office, even though I think the last makes more of a difference than anything else  but for me, whatever I have to use, I will.

I think it's great that you are learning what you need to do to make changes.  I wish we had people like you in our school district - especially in the PTO   I/the school needs people who will actully do something that will make a difference instead of just sitting back waiting on someone else to do it.

You go girl!!  God knew what He was doing when He put K in your life.  He knew you would do what you had to to make sure K gets the love and support K needs.

. . . "referred genderificaiton" that has to be something a lawyer made up


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Once again, you amaze me!  I will be in line to buy that book 

To add, I agree that that is made up lawyer-speak.  No way is that a law.


----------



## bonbean01

Beside you one hundred percent...and I believe Vickir is correct...God put K in your life because He knew you would be a special Mom for a special child


----------



## elevan

Thank you all so much!  

I truly believe that the lawyer is trying to use the Ohio law that says that a transgender person cannot change their legal gender status (on their birth certificate) even if they have gender reclassification surgery.

There is no law that says that they cannot refer to K as a girl.  I've already found the best attorney to contact if I have to use one.  Let's hope it doesn't come to that though.


----------



## elevan

I made a HUGE step this evening towards the BIG NEWS that I'll be able to share soon.  I'll be making a phone call in the morning that will bring me even closer.  I'm so excited about this and it's killing me not to be able to share.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

No fair!  Can we guess what it is?  I have a guess ready!


----------



## SheepGirl

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> No fair!  Can we guess what it is?  I have a guess ready!


Me too!

eta: my guess is you're gonna have a baby!


----------



## elevan

You'll just have to wait to see if your guess is right.  I may be able to share as early as next week...we shall see.  

eta:  Feel free to post your guesses but I won't give a yea or nay


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Alright!  My guess is that it is food related!  My guess=your muffins are going to be sold at a store now!


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## bonbean01




----------



## elevan

Keep munching.  I set up a meeting for next Friday 8/24 to discuss this.  So I won't be able to share until after that.


----------



## marlowmanor

Your getting your children's books published finally?


----------



## bonbean01

I'm going to put on weight eating all this butter popcorn don't ya know????  Suspense is killing me... not until Friday????  And the salt raises blood pressure...can you give us a little hint? :/


----------



## elevan

Little hint = IT'S A HUGE DEAL!  And it will change my life for the better.





On other news...Little Roll (bunny) is getting so big!  He seemed to double in size from this morning to this evening.  He is so cute too.


----------



## bonbean01

hmmm...being pregnant...getting a book published...a patent for your muffins...this isn't helping...LOLOLOL


----------



## elevan

Well...I'll rule one of those out for you..."being pregnant" isn't even a remote possibility.  In fact that would be a miracle.


----------



## SheepGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> Well...I'll rule one of those out for you..."being pregnant" isn't even a remote possibility.  In fact that would be a miracle.


dawww  well you sure are making this hard! lol i can't wait to find out what it is


----------



## Pearce Pastures

elevan said:
			
		

> Well...I'll rule one of those out for you..."being pregnant" isn't even a remote possibility.  In fact that would be a miracle.


  And if you are anything like me, that would almost be a nightmare at this point.   Love my kids but so so done with babies (besides goat babies of course).


----------



## elevan

Considering that the "parts" are no longer there, I'd be making a lot of money on book / movie deals if that were to happen  

It's funny though cause several times a week DH looks at me and says "I think we need about 10 more just like them"...yeah, I love them dearly but more would send me to an early grave


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## BarredRockMomma

Good luck on making this thing happen for you and your family, whatever it is. Can't wait to hear the news


----------



## Vickir73

Can we guess??? my guess is that you are going to pick up your first check from that HUGE lottery you won and the first thing you will be doing is hiring a full-time helper/assistant/nanny/maid type person


----------



## elevan

Y'all are crazy!  I like crazy!  

Little Roll is getting so big!  And he's so cute, such a snuggle bunny.

Oh boy!  K is being a drama queen right now.  I don't know why she is so emotional but it's driving me nuts.  B is also being whiny and has been sick most of the day.  K is now crying on her bed because I asked her to go to her room so that I can "work" without distraction (she wants to bounce around me).  

B starts school tomorrow and K starts on Tuesday.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

It could be the change that is comming, with school starting. A new year, class, teacher, a "new" K in away. She may be scared and wants to stay by you because you are a safe "place" to be. Just some thoughts that might help you a little.


----------



## elevan

Good point.  Thanks!

She had a rough time in counseling today too.  The counselor made her look in a mirror and then put on paper how she feels about what she sees.  She put   She thinks she's not pretty enough and that she's not girly enough.  I know it's hard for her.  I see a beautiful little girl.  A colleague of the counselor's made the "mistake" of thinking that she WAS a girl, so unless you know the full truth then you'd never know by looking at her.  But she thinks that people can see how she was born when they look at her.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Good point.  Thanks!
> 
> She had a rough time in counseling today too.  The counselor made her look in a mirror and then put on paper how she feels about what she sees.  She put   She thinks she's not pretty enough and that she's not girly enough.  I know it's hard for her.  I see a beautiful little girl.  A colleague of the counselor's made the "mistake" of thinking that she WAS a girl, so unless you know the full truth then you'd never know by looking at her.  But she thinks that people can see how she was born when they look at her.


Give K a hug from me and tell her from the pictures you share I also see a BEAUTIFUL young lady too!  good luck with school tomorrow


----------



## elevan

Ugh!  I have an ugly patch over my right eye!  

Last night when I closed the chickens in one of them flung debris into my eye.  I had to have DH help me flush it but it was pretty red.  I had to go to the doctor for bloodwork results so I asked her to look at it.  I have 2 fairly large abrasions on my cornea.  She medicated and patched and told me that I MUST come back tomorrow.  So I will not be working the Farmer's Market tomorrow.  

On the bloodwork.  Apparently I have some kind of bleeding disorder.  Which explains the easy bruising that I've been having.  My bleed time test was way too high.  I won't bleed out if I get cut (yet) but I need to be careful.  And my vitamin D levels haven't come up much in a year of taking 5,000 iu of D daily.  A year ago my level was 19...now it's only 21.2.  It should have come up a lot more.  So now I have to take 10,000 iu of D daily for the next 30 days and recheck it.

Critters are doing good.  I have a buyer for a good chunk of my young chickens and guineas.

Not a lot to update.  It's kind of hard to read and type when you can only look out of your non dominate eye.  :/


----------



## bonbean01

Oh man...just what you needed, eh?  Well...hope you know some pirate songs to sing to amuse yourself during the eye patch wearing...hmmm...not funny...can't think of a thing to make you smile ...so...sending you big hugs!!!


----------



## elevan

DH looked at the dr and said we should stop at Long John Silvers for lunch so I'd fit right in.

I thought the dr was gonna have a heart attack right there.  "You actually LIKE that stuff!  Do you know how much fat and sodium is in that?  Think of your cholesterol!"  

Unfortunately my cholesterol is high too.  But I am learning that that among a few other problems could possibly be contributed to my vitamin D deficiency.  So I guess cross your fingers that I'm able to absorb these high doses


----------



## daisychick

Sounds like you need to strap on a swim suit and lay out in the sun for while.       Maybe you would absorb Vit D from the Sun, but take off your eye patch so you don't get an uneven tan.       I am really kidding, but it was funny at the time.      I hear the  Sun really is a quick dose of Vit D.  Ok  I'm really sorry you have to wear an eye patch, that really sucks.


----------



## elevan

I do spend a lot of "unprotected" sun time.  We don't know why I don't absorb vitamin D but I don't.  So I wish it were as simple as just going outside.

DH says that I just have to be weird.  I kind of agree...it seems like I never have a normal issue pop up.  I guess it keeps my doctors on their toes.


----------



## daisychick

I have to start watching my Vit. D and Calcium intake because my mom and grandma both have osteoperosis (spelled that wrong)  but boy do I HATE taking Vitamins.


----------



## redtailgal

A low potassium can inhibit vit d absorbtion.

I'm also low in vit D, and but I am to take my pills with each meal, so that my body can absorb them better.  Also drink a full glass of water each time you take it.

This sounds strange............

I sit under the basking lamp with Elroy a couple times a week.  It started as bonding time, and focused UVB to help him with his metabolic bone disorder.  This focused UVB treatment has done WONDERS for his brittle bones.....AND brought up my vit D quite a bit.  It's a repti-sun 10.0.  I sit under it 2-3 times a week for about 15 minutes. Lizard optional.


----------



## Roll farms

"Honey, we have to get a lizard so I can use it's basking lamp."


----------



## elevan




----------



## Squirrelgirl88

yes, but who wants lizard shaped tan lines?


----------



## redtailgal

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> yes, but who wants lizard shaped tan lines?


HEY!  What you tryin to say bout my tan line?  It's a fashion statement!


----------



## Symphony




----------



## elevan

Think I broke my finger...  

It's hurting, swollen and turning purple.  Pretty good bet it's broken.  I have to go back to the dr on Monday so I'll just wait till then to get an x-ray as there's not much to do for a broken finger anyway.


----------



## bonbean01

Oh Em!!!!!  You really are having a rough week...next week HAS to be better right?


----------



## stitchcounting

Thanks to you, you're Doc has a steady pay check   i hope you're finger isnt broken  and feel better !!!

-Alex


----------



## Roll farms

Methinks we should swaddle thee in bubble wrap.....


----------



## elevan

I'm gonna look a mess by Herdstock if I don't straighten out.  Maybe I should become bubble girl for a while


----------



## autumnprairie

bubble girl might help for a while


----------



## Pearce Pastures

So when I show up to Herdstock, you will be the one with an eye patch, interesting tan lines, a finger splint, and packed in bubble wrap, right?    But seriously, I hope you are okay and that they can get you feeling better.


----------



## elevan

Today is DH's birthday!  Gonna relax today and have a big family dinner tonight.  

DH has to help me make the dinner though considering I'm hindered by one eye and a (likely) broken finger on my dominant hand.


----------



## elevan

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> So when I show up to Herdstock, you will be the one with an eye patch, interesting tan lines, a finger splint, and packed in bubble wrap, right?    But seriously, I hope you are okay and that they can get you feeling better.


Yep that'll be me


----------



## Vickir73

Do you drink?  I think I heard somewhere that beer helps the body absorb Vit D . . . . I eat loads of grease and fat (you'd have to see the size of my ass to truly believe me) and have an OCCASIONAL  Miller Lite and all my blood work comes back fine every year . . . I hear white russians are good too


----------



## jodief100

Hope you feel better.

You can buddy tape the finger.  That will help.  Tape it to the finger next to it, above and below the knuckle.


----------



## elevan

Beer     I'm a bourbon girl  

Finger isn't fractured.  Turns out it's a result of my bleeding disorder.  I have to see a hematologist next Monday to identify the exact disorder but there's nothing that can be done other than monitoring and being aware of it.


----------



## elevan

Today is wonderful!  

It's the first day that the kids are in school AND I don't have to do a bunch of running around.  I was able to take my time getting ready for the day and I've already accomplished a ton of cleaning.  I'm even considering testing a new jelly recipe.

We have 3 broody hens sitting on a nest right now - ALL TOGETHER IN THE SAME BOX!  I'm not sure how that's gonna work out when something hatches but I haven't been able to get them separated successfully...they just keep moving back in together  

Little Roll is getting so BIG!  I never knew that bunnies grew so darn fast.  He's a sweet thing too - bunny kisses are the best I tell you!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

On the big news


----------



## Vickir73

woooohooo about the kids being back in school.  Mine start on the 27th and everyone is looking forward to it (at least all the adults are)


----------



## elevan

THAT DOES IT!  I have a hen who is headed for the stock pot!  She pecks me every time she sees me and today was the very last straw!  She literally flew up and latched onto my head!     Her days are numbered now.


----------



## SheepGirl

I felt the same way about my ram who always attacked me so I just got back from taking him to auction today.

Hope she didn't hurt your head too bad.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## elevan

That dang hen attacked me again this morning.  I'm so tempted to wring her neck and feed her to the cats out of spite.  

But I'm too "nice" for that.  But she will be processed with the others that have that fate in another month or so.  DH is gonna process a bunch of birds soon - chickens, ducks and guineas.  If I can wait that long with her.  I've named her "The Witch"...picked her up and tossed her outta the coop this morning when she drew blood on my leg.

Chickens are all mad at me.  There is no starter feed to steal from the babies.  Ha!  I free range exclusively unless I have young ones still feathering out.  Time to get out there and get your own chow!  They've been free ranging exclusively for about a week now and are still not pleased.  If it weren't for the fact that The Witch was attacking me before I would think that was the issue but alas it's not.

I've got a little guinea keet (out of my youngest batch) standing next to our little pond yelling right now.  Poor thing keeps getting separated and then hollers until someone comes to get him.  He always makes it to the coop at night but gets separated during the day easily.  He was definitely born with that famous "guinea brain" (or lack thereof).

I'm starting to drool when I look at T-Bone now...he's turning very meaty.  I talk "burger" with him and I'm not sure he likes that as he tries to give me a kiss each time  bahahahahahaha!  No changing my mind buddy!

Little Roll doesn't look much like a baby anymore  :/   I'll have to get new pics for y'all as he's growing up rather quickly.


----------



## redtailgal

Do you keep oyster shell out for your birds?  When I went from feeding to ranging, the adjustment left me with some pretty soft shells in younger birds.


----------



## elevan

Yeah they have oyster shell out all the time regardless.

I've got a hidden nest somewhere too I suspect.  Last night I only got 4 eggs - out of 40 hens!  The night before was only 6.  I know that they'll make a drop in production when first kicking them off the feed totally as I've done this plenty of times but not that drastic.  I've looked everywhere and haven't found the nest though.

Last time I had a hidden nest it took me a couple of weeks to find and then it was by accident.


----------



## Vickir73

Mine are hiding their goodies somewhere else too and for the life of me I can't find where


----------



## jodief100

The last time I found a hidden nest I put a 2"  nail through my knee crawling through the grass to it.  I hope you have better luck.  I wish the kids the very best for the new school year!


----------



## elevan

Having "one of those days".

It's not really worth recapping everything but I thought that I would share a culminating moment at the dinner table that just made me break down.  I wasn't sure whether to laugh or to cry so I kind of did both.

We had spaghetti and when I grabbed the jar of parmesan cheese I realized that it had a large clump in it. So I shook the jar...

The lid popped open and cheese went EVERYWHERE!  All over the table, all over the floor, all over everyone's plates, in our drinks - everywhere.

     <------ That's a perfect representation of my response.


----------



## bonbean01

Em, I would say that you "keeksed out" ... a word my daughter made up when she was around 3 years old...when you laugh and cry at the same time, you are keeksing out


----------



## Vickir73

"Been there, Done that" and I have the shirt and even have so many of those shirts I could sale them   hopefully your day today is better.


----------



## autumnprairie

hope your day is better


----------



## elevan

7 days into the new school year and I am already getting a call from B's teacher to say that B was extremely rude and disrespectful today.    We cannot have a repeat of last year.


And I know that I'm supposed to be able to share my BIG news today but I have to talk to one person yet...


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Roll farms




----------



## autumnprairie

ok it is night time, is it time yet?


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> ok it is night time, is it time yet?


Sorry...

The person that I gotta tell hasn't been around.


----------



## SheepGirl

you are killing us with anticipation lol


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## Roll farms

We should charge you a late fee.....


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> We should charge you a late fee.....


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## elevan

Alright...

I'm gonna clue you in even though I haven't told this one person but it might be a while before I do.  I don't think they even know this journal is here so I'd say it's safe.



Yesterday I met with an attorney to...



















start the process of making my kids MINE FOR REAL!

It should be a done deal by the end of this year.  (our county is a slow one for processing).


----------



## autumnprairie

and  I am so happy for you


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## Pearce Pastures

That is beyond awesome.


----------



## Nifty

That's FANTASTIC news!    I know you've been wanting this for a while and I really look forward to it being 100% finalized!


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Bridgemoof




----------



## elevan

Thank y'all so much!  I'm really excited to take this step.

In other news - the Farmer's Market was kind of slow today.  A lot of foot traffic but not many folks really buying.  :/

I did see one of my former teachers.  My third grade teacher.  She remembered my name without even looking at my business card.  I know there are some teachers on here...do y'all have fantastic memory of students or do certain ones stick in your mind easily (for 26 years!)?  I wasn't an exceptionally memorable student imo...I was quiet, shy and did my work but that was about it.  Something about me stuck in this teacher's mind though...and I guess a few others since as a senior in HS I was awarded a scholarship by my elementary school teachers (it was a teacher's choice scholarship).  I don't know...I have a horrible time with remembering people so maybe I just assume that others are the same.

I did have one bad experience at the market that made me want to give someone a piece of my mind.  A local business woman (B&B type of business) bought one of my jams and then went to the booth next to me.  The vendor at that booth buys my gluten free stuff regularly.  Anyway the B&B woman was talking about gluten free stuff to the vendor.  The vendor suggested my booth and the B&B lady said that she had tried my stuff before and "it tasted like dirt".  WHAT?!  Seriously!?  I have a ton of repeat customers, my family all loves the stuff and I do have perfectly working taste buds...very discerning taste buds.  Dirt?!!!  The vendor changed the subject on B&B lady.  B&B lady was talking in a whisper so I think she thought I couldn't hear what she said but I heard every word.  It was all I could do to stay rooted to my spot and not walk over and say something.  Anyone coming to Herdstock will get the opportunity to try my stuff and I beg you to be truthful about it.  Dirt?  Gah!  You can guarantee that I'll never be staying at her B&B!


----------



## autumnprairie

I can't wait until next week to try your muffins


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Congratulations on the great news! That is terrific! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## marlowmanor

So I missed the post yesterday about your good news so I had to look back a page to figure it out. That is great news!


----------



## Roll farms

So you said you weren't pregnant a while back but you sort of are...gotta wait a few months for it and all......Just you're getting half grown babies!

Congrats!


----------



## SheepGirl

Awesome news


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> So you said you weren't pregnant a while back but you sort of are...gotta wait a few months for it and all......Just you're getting half grown babies!
> 
> Congrats!


----------



## stitchcounting

elevan said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you said you weren't pregnant a while back but you sort of are...gotta wait a few months for it and all......Just you're getting half grown babies!
> 
> Congrats!
Click to expand...

and no diapers or breast feeding


----------



## BarredRockMomma

I am so happy for K and B and for you too! I think it is wonderful that they have someone who cares as much as you do.  to all of you.


----------



## elevan

I had an appointment with a hematologist today.  More testing is required but I'm not sure he knows what to make of me.  I told my mom that I'm calling in my warranty and that I must go back in immediately for repairs.


----------



## Vickir73

Oh I'm sure she loved that   That is great news about you and your kiddos!!  It brought tears to my eyes.  I'm so happy for y'all.  And as far as the call from the teacher, hey, 7 days into the school year is better than the first day and there is always duct tape  

and  to the B&B woman who said your stuff tasted bad.


----------



## redtailgal

elevan said:
			
		

> I had an appointment with a hematologist today.  More testing is required but I'm not sure he knows what to make of me.  I told my mom that I'm calling in my warranty and that I must go back in immediately for repairs.


Dont you have pretty bad migraines?  I have Hughs Syndrome.....it's linked to migraines, low potassium and some research has pointed to it lessening the bodies ability to process Vit d properly.  Google it and see what you think.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an appointment with a hematologist today.  More testing is required but I'm not sure he knows what to make of me.  I told my mom that I'm calling in my warranty and that I must go back in immediately for repairs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you have pretty bad migraines?  I have Hughs Syndrome.....it's linked to migraines, low potassium and some research has pointed to it lessening the bodies ability to process Vit d properly.  Google it and see what you think.
Click to expand...

My blood has the opposite problem - it's thin and I bleed longer than I should.

I have to have a platelet assay, von willebrand factors and a couple of other tests done.

I've never been a normal case for any of my doctors so I don't expect figuring things out to be a simple process.  Quite frankly I've yet to see something that "feels" right when I read it.  And I've always sort of self diagnosed first because my gut intuition pulled me a certain direction and I forced doctors to do the tests to confirm.  This one is weird though.

Most pressing symptoms right now:
Fatigue (extreme - may be due to vitD issue), increased bleed time, vitamin D deficiency (may or may not be a part of it), easy bruising.

The thing is that a lot of the issues that I have health wise can be attributed to the vitD and if we can get it up then they may clear up.

The increased bleed time and easy bruising are new issues (last few months).  The hematologist is wavering because most people with bleeding disorders have them for life or they have an underlying disease that causes them.  I don't have any (known) underlying disease and up until a few months ago never had a problem with these things.

I've had pretty major surgeries in the past so if I'd had this life long then it would have come up before now.

Oh and my potassium levels are fine.  The only vitamin that I have a deficiency in is vit D.  :/


----------



## redtailgal

I see.  

You should make sure that your prothrombin levels have been checked, and your vit k level in a thorough blood chem

Dont be afraid to ask about these two......they are often overlooked.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I see.
> 
> You should make sure that your prothrombin levels have been checked, and your vit k level in a thorough blood chem
> 
> Dont be afraid to ask about these two......they are often overlooked.


I mentioned Vit K too but she said her Vit K level were normal.


----------



## elevan

Migraine this morning.  Fighting through it.  I highly suspect it's my 1st cervical joint and I cannot get into the chiropractor until next Tuesday as he's going on vacation!  

Gotta be quiet ... shhhh ...  it's one of those migraines that sound and sunlight are killing me with.  For some reason the computer isn't bothering me which is good cause I have to be stuck in my bedroom to keep to the darkest room.  Just hope the kids can keep quiet.  They're shut in their room too with instructions to be quiet and don't leave the door open (sunlight from their window could pour into my room otherwise) or else.

I sent B out to release the poultry this morning.  It was his first time doing that so he was quite proud of himself.  Though he had to stand on a bucket to release the pin that keeps the duck's coop door shut and then he had trouble with refastening the chicken's coop door.   And of course the steer took the opportunity of B being the one out there to try to go into the coop    Poor B had his hands quite full but managed to get the job done.

Oh, speaking of B, I forget to mention that he will be entering 3 of his photographs into an art exhibit for kids under 10.  They'll be on display at a local gallery and then will circulate through the county libraries until the end of the year.  It's quite exciting.  We've already decided on one of the pics.  It's the very first pic he took when he was just 2.  It's a picture of the sky but somehow it turned out looking like a Super Nova.  It's really cool.

Do y'all want to help him pick the other 2 pictures to submit?  Go here .  Then come back to my journal and link to the pictures that you think are best.

He's not submitting for a prize or anything.  It's just to show off young artists (of any medium) in the county.


----------



## marlowmanor

I like these 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...8869629316.364471.317148539315&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2761599316.406895.317148539315&type=3&theater


----------



## jodief100

I like this one.

https://www.facebook.com/PicsByBlai...7709229316.404828.317148539315&type=1&theater

And this one.

https://www.facebook.com/PicsByBlai...2761599316.406895.317148539315&type=1&theater


----------



## HankTheTank

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2761599316.406895.317148539315&type=1&theater

I like this one too


----------



## elevan

I'd say that he'll likely chose this one for sure.  He's kind of mad at my mom because she sold this truck yesterday.  It originally belonged to my grandpa then my dad.  B insisted that it was gonna be his.


----------



## Vickir73

I like the truck too (my favorite color is green too 

but I like this one too 

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/536692_10150680638239316_1484007597_n.jpg 

I hope I did that right.


----------



## elevan

Well I have a journal up and going for anyone who wants to read about K and our ongoing journey towards pink.

Here it is:  http://journey2pink.blog.com/


----------



## elevan

Daggone it, I cut myself tonight and had a heck of a time getting the bleeding to stop so I could bandage my finger.  And it's a finger that is used most often when typing.  So annoying.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just read through your J2P....

You are offering all of us inspiration and courage, and maybe an idea of where to start, should we find ourselves and those we love in new and confusing territory.....

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Vickir73

thank you.


----------



## autumnprairie

I read J2P can't wait for your next update,


----------



## bonbean01

X 2 One day this journal will have to become a book...not much on this topic I bet, and very much needed...glad you started your J2P blog!


----------



## elevan

J2P was updated this afternoon after today's counseling visit.


Today has been a day of run run run for me.  Kids had counseling this morning.  Then it was off running errands.  I'm finally home for a bit but have to run out in a while to have my blood tests done.

I still haven't found where the chickens are hiding their eggs.  I fear that they're likely laying in the pig's pen in which case I'll never find them as they'll become snacks for Spam.

I'm working on a new book.  Shhh...sorry cannot tell you details just yet.

I've shelved the children's books for now.  Maybe one day they'll be published but there are more promising items on the table right now.

J2P will become a book at some point in the future but we have a long way to go before we get to that point.


----------



## ksj0225

Just read your journal.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## elevan

Just call me the Yankee Cowgirl.

I went to go get my bloodwork done tonight.  You should note that only one hospital in the state processes one of the tests and so I had to go there - over an hour away.

I called before I left to find out their hours and was told that I needed to get to the "Yellow" lab by 6:30pm but if I was late that I could still be drawn up until 9pm.

I left and arrived in the "Yellow" parking lot at 6:25 and rushed inside to find that the Yellow lab was closed for construction from _yesterday _until next week.  A sign was on the door to go to the "Green" lab instead.

Let me tell you that this hospital color codes sections and the sections are HUGE.  I practically ran through the hospital...through yellow...through orange....and into green.  But I couldn't find the green lab.  I asked someone in surgical registration and she pointed me part of the way and then I stopped a surgical nurse who helped me to the right hallway.  I walk down a very long hallway only to find that the green lab was locked and closed at 4:30pm!

   

I pulled out my cell phone and called the number that I'd called before I left.  The woman who answered told me to take a deep breath.  It was gonna be ok.  All I had to do was walk BACK to YELLOW and stop at radiology and they'd call the lab and someone would come out.

And so I walked back through green, through orange and back through yellow to get to radiology.  The lady there called the lab and I waited.

A guy came out and said "I'm sorry but the yellow lab is closed for construction.  You'll need to come back tomorrow before 6:30pm"   

And so I launched into a tirade about driving over an hour and all that I had gone through since getting there and I HAD arrived before 6:30 tonight even though it was now almost 7pm.  He told me to wait and he went to call someone else to come out.

Then this German lady comes out and says "I'm sorry but our lab is closed for construction.  You'll need to come back tomorrow before 6:30pm"  

I erupted like a volcano...repeated what I told the guy.  She then told me that if it were that important that I could go to the ER in the RED section and wait and someone there could draw my blood.

I looked at her from under the brim of my hat and said, "I will NOT walk through one more colored section of this hospital.  I will NOT go to the ER to wait hours for someone to draw my blood.  I was told to be here by 6:30 at the yellow lab, which I was.  But it's under construction and closed with directions to go to the green lab - which closed at 4:30!  When I called YOUR LAB a lady told me to come BACK to yellow radiology and someone would come out to draw my blood!"

She asked me what number I called and I showed her.  She said that was the main hospital number.  I told her that I KNEW that and that I had asked for the lab and that the lady who answered said she was with the MAIN lab for the hospital!

She then told me there must have been some mis-communication.  Um, you think?  REALLY?

I told her that I was not leaving until SOMEONE drew my blood.  I was NOT going to the ER.  I was NOT walking through another color of the hospital.  They WERE going to draw my blood today!

She told me to wait a moment and left.

One of the ladies from radiology came up and gave me a free parking pass for the hassle.

About 5 minutes later the guy came back and asked if I had my license and insurance card.  Yep.  He made copies, gave me the originals and told me to wait.

Another 10 minutes went by when the lady came back out.  She said that "Ferhad" had graciously agreed to draw my blood.  GRACIOUSLY???!!!  I didn't say anything but my blood was boiling.

She led me to an office cubicle and asked me to sit in an office chair.  Ferhad came in and pulled up another chair to use as a table for his tubes and stuff.  He asked how my veins were...they're small and roll so you gotta be quick about it.  He decided to use a butterfly and went to work.  He then tells me "You're a good bleeder."

"Um, yeah.  That's the whole reason I went to a hematologist and ended up here."

While he was taking my blood I heard the lady talking to someone and heard her refer to me as the "Yankee Cowgirl".

When he told me that I was done and did I have any questions my only response was "How do I get outta here?"

I never wanna go through that again.  I told DH that if Ferhad had started digging for a vein that DH likely would have had to bail me outta jail.

So, I guess a Yankee Cowgirl is loud and obstinate....that would be me.  Just call me the Yankee Cowgirl.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## Roll farms

Can't say I blame you.  They're lucky it was you....I tend to go more "ghetto thug" in those situations....


----------



## Bridgemoof

Yankee Cowgirl...haha  

You know they are going to make you go back and do the blood work again, since your blood was boiling and the test results won't come out right. 

Sounds like an awful, but typical, medical situation.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh man, I hate hospitals but that is way worse than any nonsense I have had to put up with.  I am so impressed that you got them to do what they were supposed to do!  Can I borrow some of that "Yankee Cowgirl"?


----------



## elevan

Just plop a cowgirl hat on your head and get your swagger on and you'll be a Yankee Cowgirl too!  

I'll be wearing my hat to Herdstock...just hope I don't have to eat it with rain and all


----------



## elevan

If I could I would leave for Indiana RIGHT NOW!  I need the break.  I so very much need a break.

I'll be getting a "critter fix" by bringing back a member's rooster.  And Roll is tempting me on FB with meat rabbits ready to process...


----------



## elevan

This evening we expanded our pasture by a little bit by bumping out the fence.  When the calf realized that the area was open now he charged straight for us...but then his back legs started moving faster than his front legs and he did a sliding face plant right into a pile of his own manure.    There is never a video camera handy enough around here.  I swear I need constantly rolling video cameras all over my farm!

Then I headed out for pizza and called autumnprairie.  I'm gonna head over to Indiana tomorrow night and meet up with her and another member just South of Roll's place.  We'll have a little pre-Herdstock party  

Autumnprairie learned a little secret about me tonight.  I sound like a stinkin kid on the phone.  Or as she put it "Your voice doesn't match your online personality"  

Tomorrow I have a bunch of running to do in the morning.  Then I promised the kids that I'd take them to the County Fair for a few hours in the afternoon.  I'll leave for Indiana early evening.  Poor kids have to put up with DH's cooking tomorrow nite and Saturday all day!


----------



## autumnprairie

But you will get your much needed break  I can't wait until tonight


----------



## elevan

I will indeed!


----------



## daisychick

elevan said:
			
		

> Autumnprairie learned a little secret about me tonight.  I sound like a stinkin kid on the phone.  Or as she put it "Your voice doesn't match your online personality"


That is hilarious!   I have the same problem!  People call here, I answer the phone, they say "Can I please speak to your mommy?"  I always answer in a not so happy voice,  "I am the mommy!!! "    Happens about once a week around here.   Ughhhh!


----------



## elevan

daisychick said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumnprairie learned a little secret about me tonight.  I sound like a stinkin kid on the phone.  Or as she put it "Your voice doesn't match your online personality"
> 
> 
> 
> That is hilarious!   I have the same problem!  People call here, I answer the phone, they say "Can I please speak to your mommy?"  I always answer in a not so happy voice,  "I am the mommy!!! "    Happens about once a week around here.   Ughhhh!
Click to expand...

Yep...that happens all the time


----------



## Roll farms

Well, folks always think I am a man on the phone or at a drive up.  "Ok, sir, pull around."  Or, "Can I speak to your wife."

I think I'd rather be mistaken for a little kid than a MAN.


----------



## elevan

About 45 minutes south of Roll right now.

AP and I can't sleep so we're cruising BYH.


----------



## kstaven

Have fun folks.


----------



## Symphony

kstaven said:
			
		

> Have fun folks.


Are you a new moderator Kstaven?  If not sorry, just haven't seen you before.


----------



## elevan

Symphony said:
			
		

> kstaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun folks.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a new moderator Kstaven?  If not sorry, just haven't seen you before.
Click to expand...

kstaven has been a moderator longer than me


----------



## elevan

I had a wonderful time at Herdstock!


----------



## marlowmanor

Nice pictures. Now someone needs to label who all was there with at least screen names.  It's always nice to put faces to names.


----------



## Symphony

I didn't see any pics, where are they.


----------



## elevan

Herdstock thread has one pic in it so far.

I haven't gotten my pics from my camera yet.

eta:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=268507#p268507


----------



## autumnprairie

We had a blast I am so glad that I got to meet you and everyone


----------



## elevan

J2P  has been updated.


----------



## elevan

Ever tried to work on a big project with lots of distractions happening?  I might get done one of these days and be able to share what I'm working on with y'all.  

I brought back 2 rabbits from Roll farms at Herdstock this weekend.  Tomorrow they'll head for the freezer.

Got a new speckled sussex rooster from Pearce Pastures too.  He's such a handsome boy and is already courting the ladies.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Can't wait to hear about it  
Glad Specks is enjoying himself.  And I hope his feathers are drying up and getting their gloss back, silly boy.


----------



## autumnprairie

I think she likes to tease us with news JK I also can't wait to hear


----------



## elevan

He's gorgeous and shiny.

He likes low roosts though?  Or is it due to being low man on the totem pole previously?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I would guess that is probably why-the polish I gave Rolls was head roo before and while they didn't fight, he did make sure that specks knew he wasn't top dog.  Specks usually roosted on the lowest bar wedged between two hens.  Does he crow yet?


----------



## elevan

Lovely deep crow.  I hope it stays deep, it's a nice change of pace around here.


----------



## elevan

I just finished slaughtering and butchering one of the rabbits that I got from Roll.  It was a first time doing rabbits for me so I was a little afraid that I might get sick but it was kind of "medical" in a way I guess.  I've always been horrible at the butchering part so it looks a mess but I did it and that is what counts.  Now I just have to figure out how I'm gonna cook it tonight.  The other rabbit bought a week long pardon since it took me so long to do this one.  B watched the entire thing and asked lots of questions while K stood near the rabbit hutch and talked to little Roll where she couldn't see.  I'm quite proud of myself despite the fact that it took me almost 2 hours from start to finish.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> I just finished slaughtering and butchering one of the rabbits that I got from Roll.  It was a first time doing rabbits for me so I was a little afraid that I might get sick but it was kind of "medical" in a way I guess.  I've always been horrible at the butchering part so it looks a mess but I did it and that is what counts.  Now I just have to figure out how I'm gonna cook it tonight.  The other rabbit bought a week long pardon since it took me so long to do this one.  B watched the entire thing and asked lots of questions while K stood near the rabbit hutch and talked to little Roll where she couldn't see.  I'm quite proud of myself despite the fact that it took me almost 2 hours from start to finish.


----------



## autumnprairie

I am out of muffins now could you send more they are DELICIOUS!!!!


----------



## elevan

I ended up tossing the rabbit in olive oil, garlic salt and Italian herbs and throwing it into the oven.  I overcooked the loin a little bit but it was very tasty anyway.

Processing wise, I think that I prefer to do rabbit over poultry.  :/  Might be doing more buns...

I'm so glad that you liked the muffins AP!  And thanks for the compliments from everyone else who tried them.


----------



## elevan

I posted this on FB but thought it was worth sharing here as well:


> The hardest things in life are usually the most rewarding - marriage, friendship, family.
> 
> You have to work to keep them balanced. When the balance shifts it can be especially hard but you just have to move past the hill that drops in front of you to see the beautiful valley on the other side.
> 
> I had someone recently tell me that I'm one of the strongest women that she knows because of all the stuff that I've been through and continue to go through and still make the right choices. I'm not sure I believe it and I don't always want to be that woman but I know that in life things aren't always as I would like them to be but I can choose what I make out of them.
> 
> There have been times that I've felt like throwing away all of those things that I treasure - marriage, friendship, family. Instead I choose to work harder to right the balance and to get over the hill so that we're back in that beautiful valley.


I'd also like to make a comment about my being a moderator here - I moderate on this forum because I love this community, no other reason as it's a volunteer position I don't get paid for it.  I just love it.  I love the information.  I love the camaraderie.  I love the people.  I've made some really great friends here and have had the pleasure of meeting several of you wonderful people in person.  Even though I've made some great friends here, I treat all of you equally when it comes to being a moderator.  I believe that I'm fair and honest.  I keep friendships separate from "business".  I don't want anyone to ever be afraid to report a post because they think that I'll show favoritism because I won't and if I cannot keep my relationships separate I'll hand it to another moderator.  Don't be afraid to PM me with questions about the forum rules either if you're unsure of them.


----------



## autumnprairie

well said


----------



## elevan

When I picked up the kids at school this afternoon the principal pulled me aside to tell me what the class was told about today in case B said anything.  Apparently last Thursday one of B's classmates was killed when a tree with a rotten base fell onto her .  She was new to the district so B had only known her for about a week.  How incredibly sad and terrible for the family!  The principal said that the kids took it well but had lots of questions.  It probably helps that they didn't really get to know her but I reminded B of how important it is to treat others well as you just never know when their time will come.  My thoughts and prayers go out to the family.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh my gosh that is so sad.    Going to go hug my kids and thank the Lord that we had today together.


----------



## elevan

Update at J2P available to read.

As I sit here a couple of my guineas and one of the kittens are harassing my mom as she tries to pick tomatoes.  It's quite funny watching the kitten knock tomatoes off the vine and the birds trying to steal them out of the basket!


----------



## elevan

For the past few nights we've been missing a few chickens.  2 nights ago we were missing 3, then last night it was 2 more and tonight we were 1 short.  We've looked each night and not found anything.  Tonight we were missing Susie, a favorite hen, our only Silver Laced Hamburg.  As I walked the fence line with my flashlight I smelled death ahead of me and found one of the chickens who was missing one of the previous nights without her head.  I yelled for DH to come bury her and continued on by the time I got to the end of that side of the fence line I smelled it again and then came upon another chicken that was missing from a previous night, this one not much more than a shell and feathers.  Again I yelled for DH and continued on.  I never did find Susie.  I can only hope that she found good cover for the night.  I do find it odd that both the chickens that I found were missing from previous nights and they were dead long enough to have that putrid smell of death and yet they were not where I found them on one of the previous nights.  So now I still have 4 chickens unaccounted for which displeases me immensely.   that they make it home safe.   that Susie has taken good cover for the night.  It saddens me to lose any but even more so when it's one with a name, one who was loved and special.


----------



## autumnprairie

for Susie


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Hope she comes running home soon.  Sounds like you have a critter to contend with too.


----------



## Vickir73

.  maybe put a trap out.  I use a trap with chicken flavored cat food.   it worked like a charm


----------



## Bridgemoof

for Susie!


----------



## elevan

Today is one of those days that I just should have stayed in bed.

Walked out the backdoor this morning to find Jerry (llama) in the backyard.  He'd bent the fence down to about 3 feet high and just stepped over.  And he was darned if he was going back the same way.  

Walked into the field and Susie came running up to me!  Yay!  But at lock up time tonight she wasn't present in the coop.  10 to 1 she's setting a nest.  We searched everywhere and cannot find it though.  So keep those  for Susie still.

Tried to feed Boingo his breakfast and he refused to eat.  I can't give him his insulin if he won't eat.  I tried to force feed him...didn't work.  So I called the vet.  He told me to give him some Carafate and to give him 24 hours and see how he's doing.

Dealing with Jerry and Boingo meant that I was late leaving the house.  So B and I grabbed breakfast at McD on our way to his counseling appointment.  Things were going well until B upended his milk and it ended up all over their table, floor and my bag.    So we had to ask them to get a mop.  I had to clean up my bag and B tried to help and got milk all over him.  So he had to go to the restroom and clean up.

Got a call earlier and I'll go in on Monday to find out the results of my blood tests on the bleeding disorder thing.

Arrived at the counselors and the intention was to drop B off and then go to my chiropractor's appointment finishing up in time to pick B back up.  The counselor was 10 minutes late calling B back AND B wanted me to go back and tell her about the little girl in his class that had been killed by the falling tree last week.  So I was walking out of the counselor's office at the exact time my chiropractor's appointment was.

Thankfully the chiropractor was just across the street so I was only a few minutes late.  But I told them that I needed to be sure that I was out of their office by 10 till the hour so that I could get back over for B.  Can't leave a 6 year old waiting for you in a waiting room after all.  Got out of there in time, thank goodness.

Then back over to get B and off to grab lunch for him and get him to school.  I was running behind and had to get to my doctor's to pick up a lab order prior to them going to lunch and B was taking his time eating his lunch so I had to drive slower so that he would be done before reaching the school.

Dropped B off and rushed to the doctor's arriving with 5 minutes to spare...good thing I did a little speeding along the way.  Then off to get blood drawn to check my vitamin D levels after being on toxic levels of D for a month now.

Mind you that this is Friday which is my baking day for the Market...and this week I had a regular customer put in a large order.

I left the lab and had to run to the bank to get change for tomorrow.  I always go through tons of ones because folks tend to bring 20s to the market.  Gah!

Then to the store to grab a couple of things that I needed to get my baking done today.  I arrived home at 3:30pm...

Turned the ovens on and started pulling out ingredients and lining things up...then the kids arrived home.  MOM!...  "Go to your room and do not come out I'm way behind..."

I then proceeded to bake.  I made a dozen Cheddar Onion Bagels, a dozen Cheddar Garlic Biscuits, 1 Zucchini Chia Loaf, 6 Zucchini Chia Muffins, 4 dozen Carrot Ginger Flaxseed Muffins (new recipe), 8 Cinnamon Rolls (new recipe).  

Tried to get Boingo to eat his dinner - no luck.  He wouldn't even sniff it.  So again, no insulin.

Then I had to package everything, label everything and since I had 2 new items then I had to create labels for those.  Then prepare the things that would be sampled for tomorrow.

Packed everything up and have it waiting to go for the morning.

Checked Boingo's blood glucose and it's 260.  Not good, too high.  I'm  that he'll eat in the morning.  I decided to give him some SubQ fluids since he's had diarrhea since yesterday afternoon and combined with not eating I know he needs the boost.

I'll be heartbroken if something happens to my Boi.  He's only 7 and for Basenjis that's young so he has a lot of life to live yet (I hope).

I was able to sit down and rest about 20 minutes ago.  Hope I can sleep good tonight cause I really need it.


----------



## Symphony

You are a great mom and business woman, keep it up!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Yeah wow! What a busy day! Sure hope Boingo is feeling better soon.


----------



## elevan

Woke up this morning to rain.  Bah!  Great, I thought...all that baking and it rains to keep customers away.

DH let the chickens out and since it was raining there was no sign of Susie.  I'm still hoping she's ok given that I'm fairly certain that she's setting a nest.

Boingo only ate a 1/4 of his food this morning which normally isn't enough to give him his insulin but since his blood glucose was 260 last night I called the vet and asked his opinion.  His opinion was to go ahead and give him the shot.  So here's hoping that he'll eat properly this evening.

Got to the market and it was still raining.  I had the kids sit in the car while I put up the tent.  As soon as I had the tent up it stopped raining...wouldn't you just know it?    It stayed chilly though and the damp feel in the air made it feel cold.

We only ended up with myself and 3 other vendors today.  Part of that is due to the rain the rest is due to their being 2 lucrative festivals in neighboring counties.

I felt kind of bad for the other vendors as I had customer after customer come to my booth.  Today turned out to be my best sales day yet!  The customer with the big order bought additional stuff as she has a Celiac Support group this week and she's taking some of my stuff with her for other folks to try.

It's kind of frustrating that as the word is really getting out about my stuff the season is coming to an end.  I'll continue to sell from the farm and take orders and the market is thinking of having a winter market a couple of times per month.  I may try to partner with a small grocery store or coffee shop to sell my stuff...working on that.

B was a little disappointed that I sold out of the cinnamon rolls...but then the excitement came back when he sold 3 jars of his Spicy Pepper Jelly!

It's gonna be a jelly making week since my stocks on them are pretty low.


----------



## verkagj

Emily, you are truly an amazing woman!! Wow, I get exhausted just reading about your "ordinary" days.


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats to you and B for selling great today even if it did rain. At least it will be cooler for your that is what has happened here


----------



## elevan

I noticed a couple of roosters running around the backyard being chased by 4 guineas and went out to investigate.  The rooster in the front of the chase had a pretty good size item in it's mouth.  Hmmm...I thought it must have a peach that fell from the tree as they've been enjoying the fallen fruit for about a week now.  Nope.  It had one of my tomatillos stolen from the vine!  

Then I decided to give Little Roll a treat...one that he loves immensely.  I walked to my herb bed and he was immediately at that side of his hutch watching me.  I pulled some basil leaves and headed his way.  Basil seems to be the catnip of rabbits.  He loves it and will do anything for it.  His mama is the same way.  His papa likes it but isn't as ecstatic as they are over it.

I took the opportunity to check over the baby buns and they are doing good.  Still 6 of them so looks like my modifications to the hutch the last time did the trick.  They're all snuggled into their nest and cute as buttons, but unless they are sold they'll go to the freezer.

Speaking of freezer, we'll be processing the other rabbit that I got from Roll farms tomorrow.  I haven't decided whether I'll cook it tomorrow or just put it into the freezer.  Actually the plan is that DH will take care of this one since I did the first one so we both get the experience out of it.  For whatever reason I found processing rabbits to be easier technique wise and mentally than poultry.

Though DH thinks I have a guilty conscious based on a dream I had when I took a nap earlier...
_
In my dream I went out to the backyard to check on the rabbits and there was a rabbit running around the yard the size of Baboo (dog that weighs approx 50 pounds).  I grabbed it by the ears and it bit my leg and yelled - "You will not eat me!"  Startled I dropped it and it ran off.  DH was at the neighbors chasing guineas back over the fence who had gone wandering and I told him about the big rabbit when he came back.  We went to the library to research it and for some reason took my mom.  The library was 2 story with stairs and no elevators and the section we wanted was on the 2nd floor.  When we were done we started to go down the stairs and my mom tripped.  She bounced down the stairs and hit her head on a steel pole.  I yelled for someone to call for help.  Next thing I know we're in the hospital and mom is in a coma.  I bought her a birthday book thinking that we could all write down some stuff to cheer her up when she woke up even though it was no where near her birthday..._

Then I woke up.

I had a headache when I laid down for the nap.  I'd put some herbal aromatherapy stuff (for headaches) on my forehead first.  I can only guess those 2 things combined for the crazy dream.  

Boingo ate enough of his food tonight to receive his insulin injection.  So he's definitely starting to improve.  He wanted to go for a walk tonight too, so that's another good sign.  I'll check his skin elasticity in a bit and determine whether or not to give him some fluids.

Chowdy, one of our kittens has a minor rectal prolapse.  I noticed it tonight when I was drawing her attention away from DH and Boingo going for their walk.  Chowdy loves DH and has no fear.  Boingo hates cats and is extremely jealous of our affection to other animals.

Chowdy is quite the character who has learned how the screen door works.  She'll stand on the banister and put one paw onto the button and one paw on the handle.  If she's ever able to push the button and pull the handle we'll be in trouble!    She's one of the kittens that we took off my grandma's hands and we all just love her to pieces.

Susie is still out of the coop tonight.   that she maintains a safe spot.  We'll have to look for her with chicks somewhere around the 26th to the 28th of this month I guess.

Have a lot planned for tomorrow...taking care of that rabbit, fixing some fencing issues, probably getting a start on a new coop for the ducks and fixing up a hole in the barn that is a little bit of a problem.

Hope that everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## elevan

What a wonderful sentiment that I just had to share as I've met many friends here on BYH


----------



## bonbean01

That's lovely and so true


----------



## autumnprairie

It is so true I  it


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Thank you for this.    Very true and I am so glad to know you all and have you as friends.


----------



## elevan

Pearce Pastures - thought I'd give you an update on Specks.  I don't think I've ever known such a well mannered rooster before in my life.  

He has a fascination with my barn boots.  Whenever I'm in the field he comes over to check them out...doesn't peck them or show any aggression to them just looks at every square inch of them.  Each and every time.

He's become best buddies with Snickers (my favorite goat) and every night we have to go to the barn and collect Specks as he's bedded down with Snickers.  Occasionally a guinea or another chicken goes after him and Specks being a lover, not a fighter runs to Snickers and puts Snickers between himself and the aggressor and the fight is over.  Snickers shows genuine affection for Specks as well.  It's so lovely when friendships cross species borders that way.

Specks has a rather small flock of hens started.  These girls liked his charm right away and defected from their previous rooster for Specks.  He'll likely gain more girls later this month when we start processing unwanted / extra roosters.

His crow is still deep and beautifully different.

Such a special boy.  I have to thank you again for bringing him to Herdstock for me.


----------



## elevan

Well the rabbit bought some more time since it looked of rain most of the day and I didn't want to be standing under a tree (with a rabbit tied to it) butchering the rabbit if it started to storm.

We did get the fence fixed.  While we were working on that 3 of the guineas attacked Cruella (a favorite chicken hen - appenzeller).  Since the kids were closer I yelled for them to run the guineas off - they froze in place.  So I took off running and chased them off of her and then picked her up to examine her for injuries.  She had no injuries but was quite scared.  I sat on a block for a little while with her in my lap giving her some love.  Then when it was time to get back to work I started to put her down...she latched on to me.  So I put her up on my shoulder and there she stayed.  Anyone ever tried to repair fences with a chicken on your shoulder?  It's kind of hard to do.  After a while she realized that the guineas weren't coming back for her and jumped down.

Specks found the whole fence repairing thing rather interesting and followed me around watched everything that I did.  He came over to check on Cruella when I had her in my lap.

Then we had to round up Jerry and DH "perp walked" him to the field he belonged in.  It was none too pleased with us over it.

We didn't get a start on the duck coop either.  Unfortunately I slept in pretty late due to taking a sleep aid last night and then I about fell on my face before I got to bed and just couldn't get up today.  I finally had to take an energy shot just to be able to get out of bed.  Ugh.  I guess I'll stick with Valerian tea.


----------



## elevan

I'm sitting at the dinner table and look out the window to see 3 neighbor kids hop my fence and pick up one of my chickens and hop back over.  They stood there petting her until their big ole rott dog started jumping at her and then they threw her back.  I sent DH out the backdoor but they took off when they saw him coming.  So I ran out the front in my bare feet and chased them down.  I made it quite clear that if I ever so much as see them looking at my animals again they will not like what happens.  Made it clear that they have no right to be in my field, no right to touch my animals and if they ever do either again they will be speaking with the sheriff and I will press all applicable charges against them.

I have yelled at these same neighbors for trying to feed my animals before. 

Next time they may be staring down the barrel of my shotgun while I call the sheriff on them.  

Really, why the heck do they think that I have a fence up.  It's kind of like walking into my house uninvited because you want to look at my wallpaper - you don't do it.  Duh.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

So our rooster is pals with a goat and has a shoe-fetish, LOL!  Thank you so much for the update and I am so glad he is working out so well.  I will have to pass along credit for his personality to our friends whose 4 daughters (all under 8 years old) played with him daily and kind of treated him like a kitten more than a chicken.


----------



## elevan

Susie came running to greet me this morning so she is still doing well in whatever spot she's holed up in for nesting.

I've had it with that duck coop.  It's disgusting...disgusting...disgusting.  Oh, did I say that it's disgusting?  Yeah, it's disgusting.  I won't put them back into it another night.  Tonight they're just gonna have to go into the barn and sleep with the goats.  We clean and clean and clean and it makes no difference in that coop, so until they get a new coop with a floor that will drain away they'll have to risk sleeping with the goats.


----------



## Bridgemoof

That's great little Susie is doing okay! 

As for the ducks, I know what you mean. Ducks are a pain! Mine free range all day and I don't let them have water in their coops at night. It's bad enough that they make a muddy mess out of every water trough they can get into in the barnyard. After eating one of my ducks, and finding out how bad it was, lol, no more ducks after these! Well, the Indian Runner Ducks don't make a mess as bad as the Pekin ducks, but they are bullies, and I think they would taste even worse. Having ducks has not been the best experience, except they are cute to watch running around.


----------



## elevan

I love my smaller ducks (East India and mutts) that share the coop with the chickens but the bigger ones (Pekin and Black Cayuga) are the pain.


----------



## elevan

I'm gonna share something that is important to me so consider this a Public service announcement...









> Today is Suicide Awareness Day, wear yellow and/or write love on your wrist to show that you care; to show that you want to spread the word and make a change. Let people know that you're there to listen. I'm here for you if you need to talk. I care about you, and I know other people care about you too.


I'm here to listen / talk to anyone who needs it


----------



## elevan

Went to the hematologist to get my blood test results and all were normal / negative.  Though the lab did run one test that he didn't order and didn't run one that he did    Doesn't really surprise me with the hassle that I went through just to get it done in the first place.  So I'll have to wait and see for one more test as they drew blood for it today.  He said he's 95% certain that it'll be normal though.

I go on Thursday to find out what my vitamin D level is after taking toxic level dosages for a month now.  I felt great the first 10 days or so but I'm back to feeling run down so my hopes aren't high that it'll be in the normal range.


----------



## elevan

Looks like my smallest pekin duck is either not feeling well or was beat up by the other ducks.  She's kind of limping and staying off by herself.  She also wanted to go into the big coop with our small ducks.

The rest of the big ducks were relegated to the barn with the goats tonight as I just cannot stand the mess that they are making of the small coop that they've occupied until now.

Susie is still staying out for the night.  The funny thing is that when she comes out and about during the day she's not acting like a typical broody...no puffing up...no clucking...  :/  I think that I've partially figured out where her nest is - up under an old camper in the axle area likely.


----------



## Bridgemoof

That is unusual for her to be setting and even come out as much as she does. Maybe she is not setting on her eggs yet, just found a new place to lay them. My chickens have been laying all over the place in strange places, except for the nesting boxes, of course! And I think I have some egg-eating hens  I saw one yesterday eating an egg she had snatched from one of the piles. :/

Poor duckie


----------



## elevan

My broody hens do spend more time off the nest if the environmental temps are above 80* and we've had several afternoons like that lately.

She religiously goes to the coop so this is very unusual for her.


----------



## elevan

Well.  :/

Look up BAP PDD-NOS and you'll know how my day is going.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Well.  :/
> 
> Look up BAP PDD-NOS and you'll know how my day is going.


 here if ya want to talk about it


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Wish there was a way to offer a real hug.


----------



## RPC

I just wanted to stop in and say it was really nice meeting you at herdstock. I had alot of fun with you and my excuse for not doing the goat milk fudge dance is because you didnt really eat your hat HAHAHA.


----------



## elevan

RPC said:
			
		

> I just wanted to stop in and say it was really nice meeting you at herdstock. I had alot of fun with you and my excuse for not doing the goat milk fudge dance is because you didnt really eat your hat HAHAHA.




Thanks for that.  It was nice to meet you too.

The goat milk fudge dance would have been a hoot to see!


----------



## elevan

Duck dead
Chicken dead
Chicken missing

I expected the duck to go as she has been being picked on by the others and not doing well with it.

The missing chicken is Cruella's girl.  She went over the fence at the back of the property last night and we tried to catch her but the brush was just too thick and then it became to dark to try to find her in it even with flashlights.  I know for a fact that there are coons in that brush     There is no sign of her this morning.  I'm hoping that she is hunkered down and will show up later.  

The dead chicken breaks my heart...it's Specks.  He obviously got into a fight with a rooster or guinea in the coop and lost.  I walked in as he was taking his last breath.  
I am so very sorry Pearce Pastures!  I feel like I failed him and you.


----------



## daisychick

On no not Specks!     I was happy you found such a nice rooster, why is it always the good ones that go.     Sorry about the duck and the missing girl too.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh no!  So so sorry for you and the fam.  Don't worry about me though---I am so glad he had a chance to be a real rooster for awhile (ya know crowing and wooing his own flock of ladies---our other rooster wouldn't allow it   ).

I sure hope your week gets better.


----------



## BrownSheep

Farm life can kinda suck at times can't it? I hope your week turns around.


----------



## Royd Wood

Sorry to hear of the losses and I feel your pain as we lost the following with mainly just heads missing - 5 full grown Muscovy ducks and 2 ducklings, 1 Indian runner duck, my prizewinner Chantecler rooster called Mario who came from Quebec, numerous chickens and worst of all a mother blue egg chicken with a clutch of 11 chicks - one little chick survived. It happened on a warm night with the last full moon we had. Whatever it was spooked everyone as even before sundown they make their own way into the barns so we just go and close the doors. Two nights later I was sat out late on the deck and a huge Great Horned owl landed on the barn roof. My prime suspect but I have no intention of killing it.
We eradicated the coyote pack due to lamb attack so guess what "a fox has now made residence" - its just one permanent battle with wild critters - serves me right for free ranging everything.

I really hope your hen comes out of the bush


----------



## jodief100

I am so sorry Em.  Speks was a wonderful rooster and he will be missed.  Remember, you made his life happy, even if it turned out to be short.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Aww so sorry about all of your losses...it is hard trying to look out for the welfare of all the farm animals all the time. It's sad when things go awry like that.


----------



## autumnprairie

so sorry Em


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## currycomb

sorry about the losses. tough when you have those special ones.


----------



## Vickir73

you didn't fail him - you gave him a great life while he was here


----------



## elevan

Cruella's girl is OK!!  


Thank you all for the hugs and support


----------



## elevan

Well, I got my Vitamin D results today...I'm up to 35.4 which is now in the lowest end of "normal".  Our goal is still to get to 55-60.  So I have to continue the 10,000 iu dosage daily and we'll recheck in 3 months.

I went on a jelly making kick today and decided to play in the alcohol  

I made:

Lager Jelly which I tested with chicken wings - family gives a big thumbs up on it.

Vodka Garlic Jelly tested on chicken wings - it was a hit too.

Lime-rita Thyme Jelly tested on salmon - ooohhh it was good  

Coconut Marmalade tested on shrimp - yummy

Tomorrow I have to make a batch of my Sundried Tomato Jam.  Then it'll be baking time.  I've got orders for Cheddar Onion Bagels, Cheddar Garlic Biscuits and Banana Chia Bread.  I'll also be making Banana Chia Muffins and Pumpkin Sage Flaxseed Muffins.

I have a "ton" of cherry tomatoes of different varieties in the crock pot right now to slowly cook down and I'll sauce them tomorrow.

I want to have B climb the crab apple tree and get me a bunch of them so I can cook with them.

We'll pick a bunch of small pie pumpkins to take to the market with us along with the jellies and baked goods this week.

I just noticed that one of the flower beds has 2 volunteer brussels sprouts plants in it...not sure how that happened  :/


----------



## autumnprairie

Can I  be a taste tester too?


----------



## elevan

Drive on up!


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Drive on up!


I wish I could be there tomorrow


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive on up!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could be there tomorrow
Click to expand...

Me too!  I'd love to have a baking and jelly making partner.


----------



## autumnprairie

We will have to plan that weekend sometime.


----------



## elevan




----------



## Vickir73

my sister and I made strawberry jelly and instead of using water or juice, we used strawberry margarita mix - oh, my word!!! screw pint jars, we should have made that in quart jars!

I love sun dried tomatoes.  Do you have a recipe?  I'd love to make a sun dried tomato cheese.  I've thawed out some frozen tomatoes (from the garden) and added to the cheese, but I'd like a stronger tomato flavor . . . 

if I could come, I could bring bagels  or vodka


----------



## autumnprairie

then we could have a canning party


----------



## elevan

Sloooooooow day at the market today, the morning seemed to drag by.  I did gain some new customers though that specifically were looking for me.  One of my regular customers had taken some of my stuff to a Celiac support group and that's where they learned of my stuff.  

My Coconut Marmalade was a hit until a kid put their tasting spoon back into the cup contaminating it so that I had to throw that sample away.  

I think that I've decided to offer shipping on my stuff...sorry folks I can only do so to Ohio residences.  The market plans to hold winter markets monthly starting in January but that leaves a gap of a couple of months for me.

DH is out right now with B processing the last rabbit from Roll farms.  I'm gonna roast it tomorrow.

Speaking of rabbits...our newest litter now has their eyes open and is at that stage of doubling size daily.  It still amazes me how fast that they grow.

Little Roll is excited every time he sees me because he knows that I'm gonna give him some basil.  I might be in trouble when my plant is done for the season.

Oh, I decided to make a salsa verde jam yesterday too.  It didn't go to the market because my printer ran out of ink and I couldn't make anymore labels after that.

I was invited to sell pumpkins at Art on the Square in late October.  If I do, then B will have a display of his photography there.  They'll also station an artist next to me who can paint pumpkins for those who buy them.


----------



## bonbean01

About the gluten free products...wow...wish I'd known you already when my daughter at age 8 months was diagnosed with Celiac...not much info back then and I never did get any recipe right using potato and rice flour...but, by age 3 years old she was given the "works" test for Celiac and turned out she was gluten intolerant and not Celiac and she did grow out of it by age 6 years old.  

So many Celiac people and I'm glad you know how to make things tasty with no gluten...would help so many people!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Sorry it was slow at the market. You put so much effort it seems into your products, every single item should sell! Coconut marmalade sounds delish! What a great product.

I tried giving my sheep mint and thought they would love it, but they didn't, so I don't know if they would like basil or not. You better start some basil indoors to get Little Roll through the winter


----------



## elevan

I do put a lot into it - both time and heart.  I bake all day on Friday...then go to market on Saturday.  By the time I'm done I crash for a 3 hour nap  

If I start offering shipping then I'll have to switch my baking day to either Sunday, Monday or Tuesday so that customers get the freshest product possible (don't trust weekend shipping where available).

I've tested a couple of products with freezing and then checked quality after thawing.  The flavor "relaxes" a little but they are still quite good.  But this regular customer of mine says that she freezes everything when she gets home and then heats it up and when she took the stuff to the support group and told them that she'd frozen it and heated it they were amazed.  Really in general gluten free stuff tends to fall apart after being stuck in the fridge or freezer, so I'm happy that I've avoided that nastiness.

I'm a little scared to offer shipping.  Kind of afraid it'll become more than I can handle on my own.  It's hard to think that I might have to hire someone to help especially since I'm guarding these recipes so tightly.  *sigh*

The Coconut Marmalade was inspiration when I decided to play in the alcohol and had a bottle of Vanilla Rum which sounded good in theory but really doesn't work very well in taste (and I'm a rum type of girl).  It works beautifully in this recipe though.  Kind of like the Lager Jelly...I don't like beer but this jelly is AMAZING.

Yeah, Bridgemoof, I'll need to construct a greenhouse of nothing but basil to keep Little Roll happy.  I should say in case anyone is wondering...Little Roll is _not _named after Roll farms   .  He got his name because he has never been little and is a rollie pollie, so kind of like giving a giant the nickname of tiny


----------



## autumnprairie

shipping that sounds great when can I place my order ?


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> shipping that sounds great when can I place my order ?


When are you moving to Ohio?    Right now I'm labeled "Cottage Industry foods" which means I can only sell within the state boundaries.  But...if this keeps picking up I may have to rent a commercial kitchen sooner rather than later which makes it even bigger because then I can open up to the whole US....


----------



## autumnprairie

You will do great, I have faith in ya.


----------



## elevan

I smell like rabbits and basil    Little Roll is jealous of the babies and so he _demands _more attention..._and more basil._ 

I pulled the babies out of their nest box to look them over and there is quite an array of colors / patterns.  

One of them doesn't like me so much and screamed and screamed when I picked it up.  Which just served to upset Little Roll even more  

The biggest baby is a little pudge.  He latches onto his mama's teet and then as she hops around you see this baby bouncing along under her still attached  

Speaking of rabbit.  I made roast rabbit today and then pulled the meat so we had pulled rabbit sandwiches for dinner.  A little cheese and some sweet and spicy mustard and it was pretty darn good.


----------



## autumnprairie

roasted rabbit is my favorite


----------



## elevan

I have the day all to myself.  First time in quite a while.  DH and mom are at work.  Kids are at school.  No appointments today.  Ahhhhh...  

I wanted something a little different for breakfast this morning so I pulled out my White Mulberry Jam and some crescent dough and made danishes.  So darn yummy.

I started seeing the same counselor that the kids do at the beginning of this month for extra support / someone to talk things out with.  She keeps after me to make time for me...just about me.  Today seems like a good day for that.  No work....just whatever I want to do.  That danish was a pretty good start  

Enjoy your day folks and don't forget to take time for yourself!


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> I have the day all to myself.  First time in quite a while.  DH and mom are at work.  Kids are at school.  No appointments today.  Ahhhhh...
> 
> I wanted something a little different for breakfast this morning so I pulled out my White Mulberry Jam and some crescent dough and made danishes.  So darn yummy.
> 
> I started seeing the same counselor that the kids do at the beginning of this month for extra support / someone to talk things out with.  She keeps after me to make time for me...just about me.  Today seems like a good day for that.  No work....just whatever I want to do.  That danish was a pretty good start
> 
> Enjoy your day folks and don't forget to take time for yourself!


I am taking the day too. I hope you have a wonderful quiet day.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Your food stuff is making me crazy!  Want!!!!


----------



## Vickir73

Good for you!! "Me time" really does make a difference.  I hope you have a GREAT day!!


----------



## elevan

The property behind us is starting to bug me.  The chickens find that brush too much temptation and we've got another in it tonight.  We tried our best to get to her but it's just to thick and she kept moving just out of reach.  K likely has poison ivy from the experience too.  From now on I'm just gonna take note of who is over the fence and see if they're back safe the next day.  No more excursions over the fence into the brush.


----------



## ksalvagno

Send those goats out there to do their job.   I realize it isn't your property but I bet the owners won't miss that brush.


----------



## elevan

I'm battling a raging case of poison ivy on my left ankle.  And me being the dense one    forgets that jewel weed is a natural cure for it.  I'm gonna have to go out and pick some in the morning.  I've been putting Ivarest on it every hour through the day and nearly biting through my lip to keep from scratching.  It's awful.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> I'm battling a raging case of poison ivy on my left ankle.  And me being the dense one    forgets that jewel weed is a natural cure for it.  I'm gonna have to go out and pick some in the morning.  I've been putting Ivarest on it every hour through the day and nearly biting through my lip to keep from scratching.  It's awful.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Ugh, sorry about the poison ivy. I believe that Jewelweed only works if you rub it on the spot where you were exposed to the poison ivy right away. I think it neutralizes the toxins, but once they are absorbed into the skin, it's too late. Ivarest works better, but I know when I get poison ivy it seems like nothing works, except for steroids!  Good luck with it!


----------



## elevan

Yeah, the jewel weed didn't do a thing for it.  

I've used Ivarest, bleach, jewel weed and now the latest is liquid benadryl.  The liquid benadryl helps about as much as the Ivarest in that it is temporarily stopping the itch but it comes back shortly and fierce.

Someone on FB suggested egg whites.  I'll likely try those next because the itching seems paramount above all other things - I cannot even fathom a thought because all I can think about is my ankle itching like crazy!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

on the poison ivy.  Worst plant ever!!  I had it bad two years ago and after using the washes and benadryl, picked up some Gold Bond cream and it really helped. I did have to put it on every few hours but it let me sleep at night at least.


----------



## Harbisgirl

Ugh. I feel for you. Im very allergic. For me, I dont care about the oozing or rash or what it looks like  its the itching. Its maddening. The only thing that works (for me) is rubbing alcohol with rosemary. Cut off a few springs of rosemary and stick it in the container of rubbing alcohol. Just leave it in there. The rubbing alcohol will turn green after awhile, which is good. Just slather it on as often as you need. The alcohol makes the itch go away and cools it, and the rosemary is soothing  and it has the added benefit of helping to dry out the oozy parts. It feels marvelous.

Another one that works well for me is Maries soap. I use that in the shower, helps keep it from spreading. http://www.poisonivyoaksoap.com/


----------



## elevan

I finally found something that works.  It's called Rexall.  Found it at the dollar store.  Sweet relief!

Today was my baking day.  It's supposed to be dreary and drizzly all day tomorrow so I'm going with the presumption of a busy day as was what happened the last time the weather was like that.

I made - Pumpkin Sage Flaxseed Muffins, Zucchini Chocolate Flaxseed Muffins, Carrot Ginger Flaxseed Muffins, Bacon Cherry Corn Muffins, Banana Chia Loaves and muffins, Cinnamon Rolls and Apple Crisps and Mesquite Popcorn.  In addition, I've got a new jam - Tomatillo Jam.

The kids want to try to sell pine cones for 50 cents per bag (lunch sack brown bag).


----------



## elevan

As predicted this was one of the better Farmer's Markets.  

It was a good day until my phone starting going crazy....

The neighbor had called my mom and told her that our steer was in her yard.  Mom was at work and calling me...I was with a customer and ignored the phone.  Then my brother was calling me...mom had called him and asked him to go take care of the steer.  I ignored it but after he tried called 5 times I figured it must be pretty important and so then I was worried how he got out and if any other critters were with him.

Thankfully my brother called and said that the neighbor had watched the steer jump the fence.  So right now the steer is residing in the backyard which has a higher fence.  He's currently weeding the yard, so if it weren't for the piles he's dropping all over it would be fine.




A flock of our guineas has invaded the apple tree and are enjoying themselves immensely as they decimate the apples...


----------



## Queen Mum

Apples...  Looks like you will be making lots of applesauce and apple cider?   Naughty guinees.


----------



## elevan

Dang steer tore some boards off the deck.  

I have to wait until tomorrow to make some fence fixes to hopefully  keep him in the field and then I'll run him back to the field.

Mom decided she's gonna sell the excess baby rabbits .  To be honest I think she secretly doesn't want me to eat them


----------



## elevan

Turns out all 3 of our pekin ducks are drakes    Gotta decide what to do with them now...


We've been missing a chicken for a couple of evenings at turn in time.  We've found no remains so figured it must be holed up somewhere for the evening.  We figured it out this morning...it is shacking up with the pig!    Spam (pig) always has chickens in her pen keeping her company and she even lets them share her food at dinner time.  It shouldn't surprise us that she was harboring the chicken but it did.  I guess the chicken was in a pretty safe place though...I mean what predator is gonna be tempted enough to try to take a pig's best friend?


----------



## elevan

I think that I figured out why the steer jumped the fence.  The neighbors dog was stalking the fence line and the steer was wanting to take the dog down tonight when we put him back into the field.  I just hope he stays in  

One of those baby bunnies is so cute.  It is all white with black rimmed eyes, like eyeliner and a black "beauty mark" next to it's nose.


----------



## elevan

I told my mom that she needed to replace the bunny feeder (as it was plastic and they were eating it) with a metal one.  Well the babies seem to think that it's a 3 bunny bed...











This baby is adorable.  It has black around the eyes and a black spot by the nose.  Looks like it's been into the eyeliner and decided to add a beauty mark while it was at it!





This one is like my Little Roll and just as sweet.  It also has a love for basil.


----------



## elevan

Our sweet Salmon Faverolle hen, Helga, has been "not herself" since she was mated by a roo much larger than her a few days ago.  The roo may have been coincidence or may be the cause, I'm not sure but that's the timing.  Yesterday she laid beneath the apple tree while her naughty guinea kids ate apples as they hung.  Her royal purple guinea kid stayed with her all day.  I say kids because they're more like teenage keets.  Last night Helga slept on the floor instead of with her kids on the roost.  It gave me worry but I had hoped that she just needed to rest.  This morning I found Helga in the coop barely alive.  I just couldn't finish it for her so I just talked to her and petted her until she was gone.  She was the sweetest little hen and the best mama hen.  She'll be missed.

I carried her to the backyard where I keep a cage to place anything that needs buried as DH does that chore.  Jerry the llama, was right there by the fence line watching me.  After I placed Helga into the cage, I walked over to Jerry and said, "One of our sweet girls has left us Jer."    And I was immensely surprised when I received a "kiss" from my dear llama.

It's a sad morning.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Sorry to hear about Helga.   I have two banty favorelles and love their gentle nature. Jerry sounds like such a sweetie.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Sorry for your bird.


----------



## daisychick

The bunnies are sooooo cute!   Sorry to hear about the hen.     I have one favorelle that I got in a mixed batch of chicks, she is not the brightest of my bunch but she sure is cute and friendly.


----------



## bonbean01

So sorry Em!


----------



## Bridgemoof

I'm just now getting caught up on reading your journal. Wow, lots going on! I'm so sad to hear about your hen.  

I enjoyed your pics! The guineas look good in the trees


----------



## elevan

This morning was one of those mornings that I wish that I had stayed in bed...

First I was late getting up.  Then the kids wanted to argue and go slow making me rush them to get them onto the bus in time.  Then going out and finding Helga.

Then...

I got ready for a doctor's appointment that was at 11am which meant that I had to leave the house at 10:30am.  Walked out the backdoor to say something to my mom at 10:15am to realize that 7 of my guineas and 1 rooster were on the wrong side of the fence in the neighbor's yard.  So I ran next door and herded the guineas down the fence line and up the road and back home.  Then went back for the rooster.  He made me chase him all over their yard.  I looked up to see my mom standing on our deck laughing at me and yelled at her to quit laughing and come help!  She did and we managed to nab the stupid rooster and I walked home with him.  Threw him over the fence and came inside to clean up.  

I was getting ready to walk out the door as it was now 10:35am and the phone started ringing.  Mom answered it and I heard her say..."A cow in your yard?  Is it brown and white?"  Ah crud!  I looked out the window and yes indeed our steer was in the other neighbor's yard.     I grabbed the rope halter all the while yelling that I didn't have time for this type of crap.  I ran next door and proceeded to fight the steer to get the halter on him.  Then I tried to drag him home...he wouldn't budge.  Mom thought he would come with enticement from birdseed grain.  Nope.  So she started pushing and I was pulling and slowly we started to get him home.  Then he decided to take off running and I let go of the rope rather than be drug face first across the yard.  I caught up with him when he stopped to decimate a peony bush and we started again.  We got in front of the house with the goal of putting him into the backyard again when he decided to drop to his front knees and put his face on the ground with his butt in the air and refuse to move.  So here I am - hot and angry - trying to force him up and pulling on the rope while mom gives him a swift kick in the rear.  He moved 5 feet and we had to repeat the process.  Amazingly by the time we got him to the backyard it was only 10:45am.  I rushed inside and cleaned up and changed and ran for the car.  I sped a little...well...I sped a lot and was only 7 minutes late for my appointment but I did call and let them know that I was running late and why.


Then I got home from my appointment with no time for lunch before I had to take mom to a dentist appointment that she couldn't drive home from.  Didn't get home until 4:30pm.

Made some crab apple jelly and then dinner.

Went out to check on the bunnies and Little Roll got mad at me for petting the babies and bit me!  Gah!

We put Daisy (goat) into the kid's field as it's quite obvious that she's pregnant and since it's a pen breeding we're not sure of the date but she's rather large and obvious.  It'll be easier to keep an eye on her in that field.

It looks like Diva may be pregnant as well.  I'm hoping that Lilly is     I have very little hope for Goldie.  In fact, I've decided to sell her.  :/

Well, that's my day and I have to say that I'm glad that it's over!


----------



## Vickir73

I'm tired just reading that   cute bunnies


----------



## Queen Mum

Well, on the bright side, you had an interesting morning.

Love the mascara bunny.


----------



## elevan

Well the steer is no longer in the backyard...

He jumped the fence into the field with Jerry and the kids.  :/  DH drug him out of that field and back to the backyard only to watch him jump back over within 5 minutes.  I'm not happy about where he's at but he seems to be being good for the moment.  That dang critter jumps like a gazelle.  

Tomorrow is the last day of this season's farmer's market.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

The bunnies are adorable! How did the farmers market go?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

So show was your last day?  Hope it went well.


----------



## elevan

Last day of the market went great!  In fact it was my best week yet for sales.

I even had a doctor seek me out as his wife has just started "going gluten free".  What a boost it could be if they like it and talk to their friends.  

We'll be having winter markets in the church's community room.  So it's not over.  One market in mid November to coincide with their holiday craft bazaar and then once a month January through May.

Beyond that I'll be making deliveries when I go to town weekly and will be offering shipping (already on my site).

I think that next year I'm going to offer a Gluten Free Baked Good CSA.  I love being creative with the stuff and having folks order specific things kind of stifles that.  What I really need is a bakery....it may come to that but right now I'm happy with my home kitchen and the way things are going.

I need more time in the day...anyone have some that they can share?


----------



## elevan

Lost a chicken tonight to coons  

I may have to move Jerry back into the main field...or get a guardian animal for the chickens.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Sorry about your chicken, Elevan. Raccoons are so nasty when they go after chickens!

I really don't know how you find time for all the things you do. I feel like there aren't enough hours in the day either! I certainly don't have any to spare for you.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady

Oofta..... You are a busy one!


----------



## elevan

So this morning as I was about ready to walk out the door for an appointment something "told" me to go into the backyard.  From there I was able to see that our steer had managed to get himself stuck.    He had decided to try to go over a half wall and couldn't get his back half over.  I yelled for DH to come help.  I then went out and pushed on the steer until he was back over the way he had come and then DH and I had to fix the situation so that it didn't happen again.  I had to speed to get to my appointment and I hope that DH wasn't late for work.  

I can say definitively that we will not be growing on our beef again.  I'll stick with goats and poultry, thank you very much.

I have to take the kids to the doctor later, help the kids with homework, get dinner on the table, put the poultry in and then do some baking to fill an order for tomorrow.  I still need to find extra time.

I was "challenged" by my therapist to make time for myself...to find my inner peace and listen to myself more.  I'm gonna try, I guess that's all that I can say.  I do have to admit that after being apprehensive about seeing a therapist I'm glad that I pushed myself to do so.  I really needed to talk to someone about what I go through with the kids and my hectic life.  The kids are a major stress because of all that is going on with them and just having someone that understands other than my DH to talk to is such a relief.

Looks like the town about 10 minutes from me is having their annual Heritage Days festival and they are having a farm market in conjunction with it.  I'm gonna call and see if I can get a spot (I think).  The only problem is that I'd have to drag the kids along and they do drive me crazy when I'm trying to work...I'll figure something out I guess.

I did just finish up a major project, so I've got one load taken off my shoulders...until I decide to take on another major project


----------



## verkagj

You must learn a very simple word. Toddlers use it all the time. It's a hard word for some of us to say. Some of us feel guilty when we say it (for a while). But you must use it......"NO".  You can follow it up by...."I haven't the time right now."


----------



## elevan

90% of the stuff that I do is put on me by myself...so I guess I'll just have to start arguing with myself and telling me No! then


----------



## elevan

I forgot to tell y'all about yesterday afternoon's Saga of That Darn Steer...

I wasn't home yet from the kid's appointment when my phone starts going off with messages that the steer is in the neighbor's yard again...meaning that he jumped 2 fences to get there.

I called my brother and asked him to help as there was no way that I could do it alone with just the kids for help.  He showed up with a friend.  The steer was being obstinate and didn't want to budge.  We tried to entice with food, we tried to push and pull, we tried smacking on the rump, we tried everything that we could think of but he just wouldn't move.  

Finally my brother grabbed an ear and a horn and his friend grabbed the other (yes, he still has horns - don't get me started on that issue) while I grabbed his tail and pulled it around beside his body.  The kids got behind and started clapped.  Finally we started moving...all of 5 feet  

By this point I'm cursing and sweating and just plain ready to get my gun, a chain and a truck and take care of him permanently.

My brother is standing there with the rope when the calf decides that he finally wants to move and drags my brother as far as he can hold on and he lets go (with rope burns on his hands).  Great now the steer is heading for the road.  I almost hoped that he'd become road burgers by one of the semis that is normally heading home at that time of day (no such luck).

So we all ran after him round up style and were able to herd him to the backyard.  Where he now remains...eating my Sunchokes, scaring my dog and upsetting mom's rabbits.  Last night it rained - hard and he tried to get into the pig's pen with her.  Spam was not a bit pleased with the attention.  He finally gave up and took shelter under the eves of the barn.

I fully expect him to to make the 3 jumps necessary to get back to the neighbors yard today as I have to bake this morning and then pick up B for counseling this afternoon.  So keep you fingers    that he stays put for now or Em just might get her gun out.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Wow, what a snot!  Are most steers like that or is he just particularly ornery?


----------



## elevan

Since he's our first I would sincerely hope that it's just him.  He was raised with goats and so he thinks that he's a goat - right down to preferring trees and weeds over grass.  Regardless, I'm not doing beef again.

In other news, the phone has been ringing like crazy this morning.  B's counseling got rescheduled to tomorrow. Then I get a call from B's teacher.  Uh oh.  He vandalized a seat on the bus this morning.  A brand new bus that was just put into service yesterday!  He had a bread tie in his pocket and used it to scratch up the seat.  A bread tie!  I'm so disappointed.  I'm so ashamed.  I'm so frustrated.  As if it weren't bad enough that he already has to give his backpack to the bus driver when he gets on, now I'm gonna have to strip search him before sending him out.  Worse still, his bus driver was my bus driver when I was in school.  I'm sure she thinks that I'm a horrible parent.


----------



## autumnprairie

here is to better days


----------



## elevan

Thanks AP.  I'm so afraid that B is gonna get suspended from the bus.  Even though we only live a 5 minute car ride from the school, it still becomes a major issue to have to take him back and forth if that happens.

At least the steer is staying in the backyard.

I've got to do some baking this afternoon and I'm not really in the mood to do so.  :/  So, I find myself finding all kinds of excuses not to do it.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Thanks AP.  I'm so afraid that B is gonna get suspended from the bus.  Even though we only live a 5 minute car ride from the school, it still becomes a major issue to have to take him back and forth if that happens.
> 
> At least the steer is staying in the backyard.
> 
> I've got to do some baking this afternoon and I'm not really in the mood to do so.  :/  So, I find myself finding all kinds of excuses not to do it.


 that he does not get suspended. I know the feeling about making excuses for not doing something I have an essay to write still that is due tomorrow.


----------



## elevan

I wish I could have taken a picture at chicken lock up time but it was too dark.  We have one chick who heads for the young goat pasture every morning.  She squeezes through the fence but by the time she is done eating for the day she cannot squeeze back through.  So she tries to bed down with the goats for the night.  Her name is Honey because she is about the color of it and she's a little sweetheart.  And so every night K goes into that pen to get Honey and then hands her to me and I hold Honey while I finish everything up for the night.  Well tonight I had on a jacket cause it was chilly and Honey scrambles up my chest and onto my shoulder - _under _my jacket.  So I'm walking around with her half under my jacket with her little butt sticking out while she happily chirps at me finishing up my chores.  Then of course when I was finished I had to put her into her chosen spot to bed down (she's a floor sleeper) and she didn't want to leave the comfort and warmth of my jacket.  She's so special


----------



## elevan

November 5th - that will be his last day on this planet.  I will so enjoy the first bite of steak from the ornery pain in the rear steer.   

This morning he decided he didn't like the backyard anymore and tore down the fence to get into the front yard.  I was (of course) getting ready to leave for an appointment...does he have fantastic timing or what?  Anyway, I ran him into a shed and shut the door thinking that we'll put up an 8 foot high fence around the shed tonight and  order a round bale of hay to put in with him for the month.

Came home about an hour ago to find him in the main field munching grass.  

I figured that I'd find the shed wall torn down or the door ripped off it's hinges...  No...  Everything is intact.  The only thing that I can figure is he managed to climb over the door which is almost 5 foot high with a 2 foot by 3 foot gap above it.  I don't know how he managed it but it's the only explanation besides him walking through walls.  

So know I can only hope that he stays put until DH and my brother get here to put up the fence and run him back into the shed and that he doesn't find a way to get out in the next month


----------



## elevan

The steer now resides within a pen that has 8 foot high fencing.  The only way he's getting out is through the fence...I hope that he doesn't decide to do that


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Hope the brat stays now for ya.


----------



## elevan

I don't have a steer...

I have Harry Houdini reincarnated!  

He's out!

Best guess?

He used a tree in his pen to his advantage and took a flying leap.  Yep he bent the fence down a little but it's not irreparable damage.  I see no sense in fixing it and putting him back as it'll become a daily struggle.

Our only hope is that the round bale that was delivered last night will satisfy him and entice him to stay in.  If he jumped out of the main field, my patience will likely snap...it's already quite thin.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh....my....gosh!  So are we having ourselves some burger this weekend?


----------



## elevan

Right now he is content with the giant hay bale in the big field.  As long as he stays that way he'll go until 11/5.  But, if I have to chase him one more time I'll grab my gun and knife and be having that burger.  My mom thinks that if I shoot him that I'll be digging a hole for him.  Heck no!  I'm perfectly capable of butchering him.  It might not be a pretty job and it might take me forever but I can get it done...and I'm just mad enough to follow through on that threat so the steer better be good.


----------



## elevan

I'm so excited (and I just can't hide it)  

Starting (very) soon my gluten free baked goods will be offered in a local store here.

Then come spring 2013 they will be available on weekends at a local gourmet food shop.

I took a chance attending the last day of a different Farmer's market today and while sales weren't anything to brag about I did make a couple of important contacts (obviously).


----------



## Queen Mum

That is just FABULOUS AND WONDERFUL!


----------



## bonbean01

That's great Em!!!!  Congratulations 

About that dern steer...I have never heard of a steer with such jumping capabilities!!!  Sounds like he would like to be a circus steer and jump through hoops.  I grew up on a cattle farm and never did we have this!!!  Had a few fence crawlers, but never jumpers...wish you could get a photo of him jumping!


----------



## Nifty

Wow, that's such great / amazing news!!!!  Super congrats Em!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Wow that is exciting!!  THIS is the news I thought were going to hear about before-so cool that you have two awesome things happening for you right about the same time!


----------



## elevan

Thanks all!


Kids are under the weather today and I had a sinus migraine this morning so we all slept in.  And we decided to stay in our pjs today, so lazy day here at Honaker Farm.  I think I'll go heat up some zucchini latkes shortly and figure out what we want to top them with for lunch.

I hope everyone is enjoying your long weekend (if you get tomorrow off work / school).


----------



## autumnprairie

I hope you feel better soon, Congrats on your great news. I knew it wouldn't be long they are so delicious


----------



## verkagj

The things you bake and cook sound so yummy you should write a cookbook. In your spare time of course


----------



## elevan

I made some mullein tea for me and the kids earlier.  It definitely helped with the congestion but I'm still dealing with the headache.

verkagj - I have written one cookbook already    Perhaps a gluten free cookbook will be in the future.


----------



## elevan

We've moved Daisy and Diva into their own pen for potential kidding.  Daisy is hugely pregnant, no doubt about it.  I'm gonna guess we've got less than a month to go with her.

I know I've said it before - no more pen breeding - but with as hectic as things have been around here it was the easiest route to go.  So now I'm left not knowing exactly when everyone is gonna kid.

I moved Lilly into the young goat field as I suspect that she's pregnant and want to be able to watch her closely, which is something I can do easier in that field.

Goldie is still a no go.  *sigh*

Maggie is very likely pregnant as she keeps jumping out of the field she is supposed to be in only to be standing at the gate every night wanting back in.  

I'll keep y'all posted on any happenings as far as kids go.

Very soon we'll be culling a variety of our animals to various purposes.

The steer will go to the processor at the beginning of November, finally.

10 of the chickens (8 hens, 2 roosters) will be going to a new home as soon as their new owner completes his coop.

3 of the goats will be going to a new home as soon as their new owner completes a massive fencing project.

The 6 new baby bunnies are ready for new homes come Saturday and I hope to send them on their way quickly.

A number of chickens (roosters) and guineas will be processed for the freezer.

The reduction in numbers will be nice.  I just wish we were culling the 2 horses along with those others.

I was just released from the chiropractor today, so back and neck is all better - yay!

I've got a number of "balls" in the air right now (when don't I?) but things are starting to slow down as various projects come to a close.

I've had a few folks ask about my goat record book.  I'm doing some revisions and pulled (retired) the 1st edition from the market.  The 2nd edition should be available very soon.  It'll offer more information, expanded record keeping capability and is just all around a better book.  Patience grasshoppers and ye shall be rewarded


----------



## Bridgemoof

That's so great that you are getting rid of a lot of animals, and mostly to new homes instead of the freezer! I wish we could cull some of the horses around here, imagine having 25 of those dead weighs hanging around? lol Most of them are really nice, it just seems so hard to sell them at a decent price. And they eat so much more than anybody else.

I can't wait to see what projects you will be up to now. Taking care of baby goats I guess will be one big project! Looking forward to lots and lots of cute baby goat pics.


----------



## elevan

They.are.out!  

Gah!

Daisy and Diva found a weak spot at the bottom of their fence that I didn't notice and slipped under.  Though it would have been interesting to see Daisy manage to wiggle her big body under.

Lilly "unfastened" part of the fence and walked out where 2 runs of fencing met.  Thank goodness Priya and Precious didn't see the hole and get out.  I closed it back up and will have to wait until tomorrow to deal with getting the girls back where I want them until DH is available to help tomorrow.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Wow your critters must be taking notes from each other on how to escape.


----------



## BrownSheep

You animals sound like ours  . Our sheep kept escaping so we trained them to go to our yard when they get out.


----------



## elevan

Who needs a herding dog?  I have a herding CAT!  

Chowdy, B's orange tabby, decided to help herd the chickens in tonight.  She had so much fun and was actually helpful!


----------



## elevan

I had to have DH help me to just be able to leave this morning!  I went out to the car and immediately 7 guineas (a group DH refers to as the Magnificent 7), Chowdy the cat and 3 roosters came running up to me yelling for attention.  Geesh!  They then surrounded the car and I had to go inside to have DH come distract them so that I could go to the store.  

Then when I'm coming home, I about flipped out when I turned onto our road to see 18 guineas milling around in the road!    The Magnificent 7 and Helga's Crew were all just running in circles on the road.  I rolled down the window and asked them "Just what do you think y'all are doing?!"  The Magnificent 7 followed the car into the drive but I had to send DH out to retrieve Helga's Crew.

CRAZY!  I have crazy crazy crazy animals!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

That's great.  It's like a Dr. Doolittle scene or something.


----------



## elevan

We lost a rooster today.  He got the wrong end of the stick in a fight and lost.  It's a shame to lose one but it was the one whom I disliked due to his want to flog me.

Chowdy, the cat, assisted in rounding up the ducks tonight.  That cat is something else.


----------



## elevan

Ugh.  I had to literally drag B to the bus this morning and carry him on and put him into a seat.  I then called the school to have them warn his teacher that he is having a bad day.  B's counselor and doctors now highly suspect that he is high functioning autistic / Asperger's syndrome.  All that I know for certain is that his "symptoms" are getting worse.  

It's really hard.  If someone were to tell me year's ago that I would take on an emotionally troubled transgender child and a high functioning autistic child (at the same time) I would have told them I didn't have the ability to do that.  I'm not sure how I'm doing it right now.  Life isn't always what you want it to be or expect it to be that's for sure.  I've got one boy and one girl which is what I wanted - though in a different way than expected.  I have a very intelligent little boy though he comes with some unexpected "guidelines".

Advocating for them both in school, in life and with doctors all the while trying to accomplish what I want to do in my own life is immensely difficult.  But then there are moments, those moments when K comes up and hugs me and thanks me for letting her be herself.  Or when B proudly shows me one of his drawings and it's a picture of me that says "I love Mom".  Those moments make it worth it.  It's a struggle though as some days I don't even want to get out of bed; I don't want to find out what this day brings because I just don't think that I have the energy for it, but then I do get up and I do get through it and my life is always better (somehow) for it.

I've only met a few of you.  I've talked to a few others on the phone and via email or PM.  I feel a lot of you are friends.  So, I'm going to share something else in the hope that in sharing it that I can ease the tension from my mind that is there from hiding it for so long.  When I was a child I was made fun of because I told other kids that I "could read minds".  That wasn't entirely accurate but it was close.  I have a deep intuition, some might consider it psychic awareness.  I feel things, I know things - they just come to me and they overwhelm me sometimes.  My kids have never gotten hurt really, I always "know" to check on them just as they are about to do something dangerous / stupid and am able to stop them before they jump out of a high tree or ride a scooter down the slide or some other foolish thing.  I could feel B's frustration yesterday and called the school to check on him to find that he was under his desk crying because they had changed subjects in class and he didn't want to stop what he was doing.  There are more, much more intensive feelings / knowledge but I'll keep them to myself for now, as this is just my first minor confession of what I know.  My therapist says that she's never met anyone like me, that I fascinate her but that I'm not crazy.  Not crazy...that's always a fear when you're different though isn't it.  We all have intuition but most of us don't listen to ourselves, our inner voice as it is.  We're so connected to things, to information readily at hand that we don't listen to ourselves, don't trust ourselves.  If you wish to make comments or ask questions on this I'm more than willing to try to answer though I don't understand everything fully myself.  I do know it helps me in certain ways and hinders me in others.

On the animal front - Daisy looks like she's swallowed an over inflated beach ball and is waddling around the field next to her slightly smaller but still waddling daughter, Diva.  Lilly is getting larger and since I'm noticing it in the mornings I feel we can safely say that she's pregnant too.

 for babies soon


----------



## Bridgemoof

First of all,  to you for being able to deal with special needs children, and the attitude you have about it. It must be very difficult, yet you can do it and it gives you a sense of satisfaction. 

Second of all, thanks for sharing about your keen intuition. I'd love to hear more. I think it's a special gift that people can have, but it must be hard to be able to turn it off sometimes. Being that tuned in all the time must be very difficult. I feel like I have a special empathy for my animals sometimes, and that can be a big burden as well.

So please share some more!


----------



## jodief100

I am not a religious person but I do belive that some things happen for a reason.  These children needed someone with your special gift.  Perhaps you are Betazed?


----------



## currycomb

that is awsome, and that you know you have the ability, and use it. so many people will try to hide it, and ignore it. it is a gift. folks think i am weird, i tell them to think in their mind, what they want their horse to do, like get in a trailer, and when they do, they are just amazed. works on all animals. did it with cows, no shoot, no loading area, just some feed and the right mind set. remember, GOD never gives you more than you can handle, and HE is with you always. like was said before, these kids need you, and you need them too, although you may wonder sometimes. hang in there, nancy


----------



## elevan

Betazed ?  Had to look that one up, Jodie.

Though I do find it interesting...
This almost entirely describes me:


> Various Personalities/Total Honesty: Betazoids display many various personalities, and they are just as varied as humans are. Most tend to run on the introverted side, yet probably 40% of them are extroverts. They appear quiet because of their telepathic nature, and most like to ponder, meditate, and study. Most seek personal understanding and hold enlightenment the highest goal. They also display total honesty, almost a phenonmenon. It is encouraged strongly even in young age, but it persists often throughout their last days. It can be viewed sometimes as brutal and unpolite honesty, but they mean no harm when they speak the blind truth.


I'm not really religious either though my grandfather (to whom I was very close) was a minister.  I'm more spiritual.  Yes, there is a difference and you can be either or a combination or neither.  My therapist says that I seem like a cross between Native American beliefs and Buddhist.  I just believe what "feels right" to me...that would be God (though I'm not sure that there is only one), spirits, spirit guides (deer specifically as my life guide), reincarnation and more.  It's a very personal thing to each person.

Turning "off" my intuition isn't even possible I don't think.  Though it does drain me at times and I have to take a nap or fall down otherwise.  I used to suppress it and try to ignore it because of a fear of seeming crazy.  Doing so has caused me needless pain in the past, so I've tuned myself in more and more over the past several years.  It does help me "prepare" for things that are yet to come.

I knew that my Dad would not live through the summer of the year he died four months ahead of time.  He was actually doing great and improving when I had that "awareness".  But he died on 6/23 which was 2 days into the "official" start of summer.

I was working on a family tree and listed my great uncle's death date as that very day.  When I realized what I'd done, I erased it only to get a phone call an hour later from my grandma telling me that he had died earlier that day.

When B's biological mother poisoned him at 6 months old, I "knew" that he was high.  Who even suspects that when you look at a 6 month old baby?  But I knew and called 9-1-1.  My mom told me I sounded like a lunatic but I was right and B is alive today because of it.

Sometimes it's a matter of knowing just the right question to ask to bring the answer out even though the question makes no sense to me.  It's recognizing that things are happening for a reason and understanding what that reason is.  I also "smell" things that aren't there as a scent for others...that one has helped me find things in the past.

Sometimes I can "connect" with my animals, as I did with Boingo in knowing exactly what I needed to do to save him even though I didn't know what was wrong with him at the time.

But most of the time animals just bring me peace or guide me in some way.  Deer have always been there for me.  I can feel them when they are near.  I sense them from a distance and know where they are coming from before I ever see or hear them.  DH has learned to listen when I say "Deer" in the car that it's not an endearment but that he needs to stop because they will be crossing the road ahead.  Frequently whenever I'm feeling down I cross paths with them and when they stop in front of me and stare into my eyes, I'm centered again and feel peace.

Precious (goat) offered some guided intervention when she escaped and we had already drove past when I told DH to stop the car and I jumped out blindly and ran back yelling "come here baby".  She came straight to me staring into my eyes the whole time.  And if you understand goats you know that they don't like direct stares.  I had DH put her back and keep the kids with him while I went on.  Almost to my destination I came upon a horrific accident that took place as we would have been going through had Precious not stopped us.

I just got home from the school where I went to talk to K.  The school had called saying that she had a belly ache and wanted to come home.  I said I'd be in to talk to her.  I knew she wasn't sick.  Math was hard and she was trying to get out of it.  A big hug and some deep breaths and she was ready to go back to class.


----------



## elevan

DH is taking care of the kids for me this morning to give me a minor break from day to day stuff.  I have to go see the doctor who evaluated K later today to learn his findings.

After that appointment I have to bake to fill orders that I'll deliver tomorrow.

Yesterday I had to go pick the kids up from school because B had a meltdown when it was time to get on the bus and they couldn't get him out from under his desk and couldn't hold the buses up.  Thankfully they pulled K off the bus and kept her there too.


----------



## elevan

REALLY??!!   

DH and I just had to coax 18 guineas out of a neighbor's electrified field and onto the road so that we could herd them home!  I ended up having to use sticks to separate the wires so that DH could get through without being shocked, so that he could chase them outta the field.  Then we proceeded to walk up the road behind 18 yelling guineas.  Really?  Some of our neighbors must get quite a laugh outta watching us herd guineas all the time.  Helga's Crew has integrated into the Magnificent 7 and together they are getting themselves into all kinds of mischief.


----------



## bonbean01

Wow Em...you really have your hands full!!!!  I need to take tylenol and rest just from catching up on your journal 

Truly...you are amazing to be able to juggle all this!!!!  And your children are so lucky to have you!  My Mom used to say that God only gives special children to special people and that is so true in your case...just please try to take some time and care for yourself before you wear out 

Glad you mentioned your high intuition or whatever it is called...I've always been quiet about it since I feared people would call me "witchy" like they did my Grandmother and Dad, who also felt things and acted on them.  I noticed I had that trait when I was a kid and it made my friends uncomfortable, so just shut up and kept it to myself.  I called it "my little voice" for lack of knowing what else to call "it"...one day coming home on the school bus I saw my parents and uncle and aunt (my Dad's sister) all looking frantically around the yard.  My Uncle told us kids that anyone who found his wallet would get a big money reward.  So off go my sisters looking and looking.  I sat down on the grass, closed my eyes and waited...then got up, walked to the burn barrel and picked up his wallet...didn't take the money as I didn't think that was fair.  My Dad and Aunt looked at each other and my Aunt said...she has it too.  

That little voice can be a good thing if you listen to it ... when I have not listened to it I've been sorry.  When the strong feeling to go grab up my newborn son from his crib immediately, I did it...even though I was dead beat from rocking him forever to get him to sleep.  Grabbed him and ran out of the room and when I got to the door the window above his crib shattered and there was glass all over the inside of his crib.  So...we can fear it, or see it as a blessing...other people may think we are strange and/or crazy, but hey...who isn't in their own way?


----------



## elevan

bonbean, thank you so much for sharing!  I've never known anyone like myself.  I knew there were people out there but since most don't talk about it you just don't know who they are.  It makes you feel like you're on an island all alone.  Until recently DH has been the only person that I could talk to.  Then I opened up to my therapist because how else could I explain some things without really sounding crazy.  And then my confession to all of you.  And like you, whenever I've ignored my "gift" I've been hurt for it.


----------



## bonbean01

Em I grew up in a strong Christian family and they believed it came from God.  I don't know, but I kind of think everyone has it in different degrees.  Seems a bit like a survival thing to me and through the generations it has been ignored or pushed aside.  This fear of being seen as a fruitcake keeps people from nuturing it...just my opinion.  DH who has never felt "it" this summer one night said something didn't feel right in the bardyard...no unusual sounds or anything, but we went out to check.  One of the silly ewe lambs in the weaning pen had managed to jump just high enough and land with her head stuck in a square of the fence...had we not gone to check we would have found her dead in the morning hanging there.  Geesh...she is a nice looking ewe, but so far has kept us on our toes...in the catch pen she was the only one able to actually jump/climb out.  When moving the sheep if any of them is going to be a wondering exploring, not with the herd...it will be her.  Sometimes a pain in the behind, but also very endearing


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Just got caught up.  My grandma used to say that we are never given more than we can handle, and those who are given an awful lot, must be extraordinarily strong people.  I remember that every time I feel overwhelmed with life, and sometimes it helps (other times I just want to cry and say, uh, yeah, no I am NOT strong enough to get through this so please return to sender).  You are a strong person and those kids are in your care because you can handle it.

I do believe that we are all gifted in our own ways, and some experience them in greater degrees.  I am a Christian (though I don't often come right out and say it before getting to know someone because I have far too often encountered people that wear it like a cloak for bigotted behavior and I don't want to have anyone assume that I am like that and then never get to know me).  That being said, there are plenty of things we don't know or fully understand and your talent I am sure is one of those.  I'll have to share with you sometime about something that I went through as a child involving a biological parent and something I can only describe as a premonition that saved me from a very scary situation.    Gotta go get kids.


----------



## Queen Mum

I believe we often get more than we can handle.  However, that teaches us humility and to trust and rely on our family and friends.  We must learn to say, I can't take this, I need to ask for help.  

It also teaches us that we are human and helps us learn to see the value of those around us and to appreciate their love for us and their help.  

You have two wonderful kids Elevan.  And you are doing a great job with them.  They may drive you nuts some day, but what a great mom to be able to allow them to be themselves.  There is many a parent that would NEVER allow their kids to be themselves and accept and love them like you do.   What an awesome person.   And not only that, you are learning to love and accept yourself.   Way to go! 

Sometimes a curse is really a gift.  It isn't weirdness what you have, it is a specialty.  And there are others like you.  But noone is exactly like you.  That is what makes you so awesome and cool.   I for one have come to really appreciate your insight, your kindness, your acceptance and your very wonderful gentle personality.  Always knew you were awesome just didn't know how much more awesome you were until you told us all about it.   

Hang in there and keep on loving yourself.


----------



## elevan

I have a cold and can barely talk today  

I sent K out to let the poultry out and then we headed for the pharmacy for some lozenges for my throat.

Kids are going to a Halloween Party tonight with my mom.  They are excited for the promised pumpkin carving and hayride.  I'm invited too but I just don't feel like being out in the cold air.  

Our crazy weather is heading back up to 70* this week after dipping into the 30*s at night and 40-50*s during the day.  It's a roller coaster that my sinus and respiratory system don't like at all.

One of our dogs was making a lot of noise last night and when DH went to check Bull (dog) was trying to get to the biggest coon that DH says he has ever seen.

Something is afflicting my duck flock and taking them down (and out), especially my larger ducks.  The only thing that seems to fit what is going on is Botulism.  (Symptoms: Loss of muscular control of legs, wings and neck - hence the term limberneck. Birds are unable to swallow.)  Since the ducks love to root through the manure of our other animals, I would guess that's the source.  I have a couple of the ducks in isolation with fresh water and pellets to eat and they seem to be recouping but are thoroughly unhappy to be confined.  My smaller ducks seem to be unaffected.  It's frustrating because DH had planned to start slaughtering ducks next week and now we've lost some that were intended to eat and we have to wait longer to bring the rest back to full health.  It's always something isn't it?  :/

DH plans to start slaughtering selected chickens and guineas next week still.  Wishing we had Pearce Pastures set up to make things easier  

The solution to keeping the steer in the field seemed to be dropping a round bale of hay into the field.  The funny thing is that he is out there eating grass and ignoring the bale but that's the only change and he's stayed in.

I've been on a house cleaning / organizing / rearranging rampage the past several days.  I had quite a bit of fun "shopping" from within the house...moving different things around to different rooms.  It looks more inviting and makes more sense now.  I tackled the kitchen, dining room, foyer, living room, hall and laundry / mud room.  I still have to work on the bedrooms and bathrooms but I think that I've run out of energy for a little while.

There are plenty of projects to accomplish outside too and it seems like the upcoming week is gonna offer the perfect opportunity to get those done.

I need to:
1)  Build a cage for Little Roll.  We still need to find homes for the 6 baby rabbits too.
2)  Finish up a room in the barn that we started.
3)  Fix a wall of the barn that Ranger managed to bust loose.
4)  Prep the coops and barn for the upcoming winter.
5)  Fix a couple of fencing issues
6)  Make our culls within the flocks and herd

I've come to the conclusion that a) Farm life is a never ending list of things to do AND b) Motherhood is a never ending list of things to accomplish and learn and c) It sure is tiring.


----------



## Queen Mum

And farm life and motherhood don't allow you to rest or take a nap!   Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Alice Acres

I'm fighting off a cold too...and also the lung effects from a very nearby wildfire that blew smoke over us for several days until it finally got put out (peat bogs, kept re-igniting). 

Sounds like your list is getting accomplished pretty well, it's just too bad that the list always keeps growing!


----------



## elevan

Dogs were carrying on, guineas were screaming and chickens were squawking, so I looked out the window to see the neighbor's dog chasing guineas and chickens around my yard.  Grabbed my gun and ran outside.  Took a shot and barely missed but the dog ran home.  Pulled out my phone and called the dog warden's office expecting a machine since it's Saturday but surprised that I actually got a person.  She took my complaint, said the warden was out of town and that the warden would pay the neighbor a visit on Monday morning and given the amount and nature of my complaints it was time to start issuing citations (about daggone time!) and that in the meantime if I need to shoot the dog over the weekend to prevent it from killing my animals then do so and call and leave a message letting them know.

This neighbor already had to surrender one dog to the warden for killing my cats not that long ago.


----------



## elevan

Steer jumped the fence today    I should have known that he would as they finished off the round bale last night.  We ran him back in and tossed some square bales to him.  2 more daggone weeks  


While I was in the field, I made a gruesome discovery that just devastated me.    Cruella - dead.  Something had attacked her sometime in the few hours since I let them out this morning and that time (around noon).  The back of her skull was missing and her brain had been eaten and the rest of her was just left there.  My poor, beautiful Cru is gone.


----------



## jodief100

I am so sorry EM.  Cruella was a beautiful girl and she will be missed.  That is the risk we take when we free range our flocks.  With the head being the primary target I woudl normally think coon or possum but not during the daylight.  Not sure what to tell you.


----------



## bonbean01

Oh no!!!!  So sorry Em


----------



## bonbean01

Oh no!!!!  So sorry Em


----------



## bonbean01

oops...not sure how that posted double...but you get and extra hug 

Can't figure out what kind of predator would that?


----------



## elevan

Thanks.  We know that we have a very large coon around.  But what gets me is that we're talking broad daylight and just on the other side of that fence where it happened is one of our dogs who loves the animals and doesn't like strange critters around.  It always seems to be the ones that you grow attached to though; the ones that break your heart when they die such a horrid death.

No way around it, we're gonna have to get a second guardian animal.  I'm tempted to test Barney (the dog I just referred to) to see how he does in the field with supervision and see if we can train him to the job.  Until we fixed the problem in the fence he used to slip under the fence by his area and cuddle with the goats, so I know he loves them.  It would have to wait until the steer is gone as he doesn't like dogs one bit...too bad he weren't so aggressive toward other predators.


----------



## bonbean01

I googled this and the back of the skull missing and brains sounds like weasels, ferrets, skunk or eagle.  Here this fall we are seeing quite a few skunks.  Don't know what got your sweet hen, but it seems each predator has its own choice of what they take.

On our farm when I was a kid, when we had dead chickens intact but no blood, it would be weasels.  Puncture marks on the neck, bloodless but no other damage.

I'd guess skunk given it is fall?  Our sheep were recently freaked out by a skunk in their pen...it left and never sprayed.  Next morning it reaked outside...skunk dead on the road by our mailbox.  So, even if you don't smell skunk, it is still possible?


----------



## elevan

Yeah, we've seen a few skunks around.  And we've had mink attacks the past 2 Falls in October...both of those just before daylight though.  We have bald eagles in Ohio, but I've never seen one flying wild around here.


----------



## elevan

I need a do over day.

Woke up this morning to B wanting to fight everything.  Didn't want to go potty, didn't want to get dressed, no socks, no shoes, no breakfast.  Didn't want to go to the bus.  I had to drag him out and carry him on again.

Then I came in and put my barn boots on and went out to let the chickens out.  As I was letting them out I caught sight of Maggie (goat) as she slipped out of the fence to her field.  So now I know where and how she keeps getting out and it's not over as I had thought.  DH and I will have to fix that weak spot tomorrow morning.

Came in and took care of Boingo.  Started getting a headache so I laid down.

Woke up to one of the dogs outside barking like mad.  Went to the door to tell him to shut up and I was staring at our steer right outside the front door.

I then proceeded to try to chase him into the backyard.  He decided to head the opposite direction.  Round and round the garage we went...5 times.  By the fifth time I was struggling to keep up and came around the corner to see him on his front knees with his head behind a doghouse and his butt clear up in the air "hiding" from me.  If I wasn't so darn mad I would have died laughing.  I gave him a swat on the behind and we were off again.  He started to head the direction that I wanted and then took a turn running for the neighbor's yard.  So I had to chase him back and when he got by the house he decided he need to "hide" again.  He ran into the bushes and was peeking out at me like "can you see me?".  I yelled and I cursed at him and yelled some more.  Finally I decided to play his game and hide behind a tree myself.  I was peering out and could see him doing the same.  If I wasn't mad enough to go get the shotgun it would have been funny.  Finally he decided that I couldn't see him and he eased out of the bushes.  I came out from hiding and finally was able to chase him into the backyard.  And there he is with a lead trailing him so that if he tries to run it trips him up and hopefully he won't be able to jump the fence.   13 days to go.

Here's a pic of him hiding in the bushes:


----------



## elevan

I.have.had.it!  That steer is now tied to a tree with a 50 foot long industrial strength rope.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I know this is probably not too funny right now for you but thank you so much for entertaining us with your ridiculous steer.   I needed a good giggle.


----------



## elevan

I believe in reincarnation...and I believe that darn steer was a real jokester in one of his previous lives.

Monday he was lucky that I didn't grab the shotgun and a chainsaw and deal with him myself.  DH came home that night having had a rough day at work and started telling me about it..."can you tell me why with 4 people working..." and I knew he needed an interruption, so I broke in and said "Can you tell me why I spent an hour earlier playing hide and seek with that darn steer!?"  I thought he was gonna die laughing as he choked out "how do you play hide and seek with something that big?!"

Yeah, it's funny.  It's downright hilarious.  I'm ready to eat a raw T-Bone steak just for spite.  I don't think I've ever anticipated a steak this much but I'm gonna savor every morsel.


----------



## bonbean01

I don't blame you...hope he is mighty tasty after the trouble he's caused!


----------



## elevan

At this point I don't care if he tastes like shoe leather I'm gonna savor it!  Bahahahahahaha!


----------



## bonbean01

I hear you


----------



## Queen Mum

Tell me again,  Why are you waiting 14 more days?   Cause if it is to add extra weight to the beast, it seems counter productive at this point.  He is running it all off jumping fences and playing hide and seek.  

I say, call the processor now and put yourself out of your own misery!  As for B,  maybe he needs to go to school in the back of the car, with just his jammies and no socks or shoes.  He can explain to his teacher why he isn't dressed.  You can put his clothes in the car with him.  I bet he would be dressed by the time you got there.  

Let the teacher know ahead of time that you are planning to do that for a couple days in a row.  So she is prepared for the day ahead...


----------



## elevan

The earliest that the processor can get us in is Nov 4, which is why we're having to wait that long.

B came up with the solution of getting dressed for "tomorrow" before bed.  So he is now going to bed in what he's to wear the next day.  2 days in a row, so far so good.

Right now my stress level is through the roof and it's due to large animals.  My mom's smaller horse busted down the gate between the field and the backyard because he wanted the "good stuff" that the steer is getting.  And since we discovered his crime at 15 minutes before dark all the animals have temporary access to the backyard until we can fix it.

I'm gonna make the plea to rehome the 2 horses.  That with the steer going to the processor and I'll be able to breathe as the remaining animals can physically be handled by me alone and are not destructive.   that she will go for it.


----------



## Queen Mum

I love B.  He sounds like a great problem solver.  That just makes me smile.   If that is what works for him Why NOT!   

As long as he doesn't wear his shoes to bed.  LOL!

Now if the animals can get their thinking caps on...   Ah farm life... It is so idyllic... Isn't it.  ISN'T IT???  *IT IS?  ISN'T IT?*


----------



## Pearce Pastures

> Wishing we had Pearce Pastures set up to make things easier  big_smile


Thanks for the shout out   I am really glad we didn't toss it---my hubby is the saver of all crap and I am the eliminator of everything even if we might need it someday.  I wonder if you could call a local contractor and see if the next time the do a kitchen remodel if they might save the old set for you?  


I hope your steak tastes amazing once it's done leaping fences and driving you nuts.  Snag a pic of that for us.

Hang in there.  You are doing a great job with your kids.


----------



## autumnprairie

Hey you


----------



## bonbean01

Well...that B is a smart cookie...and him coming up with that solution on his own is great!  Even if his clothes look a bit rumpled, better than showing up at school in pajamas 

Countdown to the steer being gone, and if you can manage rehoming those horses, you'll be in fat city


----------



## elevan

T minus 7 days until the steer is gone!  Woot!

It's difficult trying to find a home for 2 troublesome horses but DH and I are sure trying.


----------



## elevan

The wind is raging.  It's starting to snow.  Sandy is making herself known in Ohio.  Stay safe if you're in the storm's path.


----------



## bonbean01

Hope all is well Em


----------



## elevan

We're all (mostly) still here.  We lost a couple of poultry to the storm.  I feel so horrible when I see pictures from those on the East Coast, I simply cannot imagine that.  I have a friend who lives on Lake Erie in Northern Ohio and he posted a video of his house on the lake just rocking in the storm.  Thankfully he had no measurable damage but it's just plain scary.


----------



## elevan

I've been sleeping a lot this week.  Caught a virus and it's kicking me against the wall (so to speak).

Tomorrow is the day that the steer goes to the processor.  Yay!

It'll also be K's birthday.  I promised her that I'd make caramel apple cupcakes with caramel cream cheese icing but I've got to get to feeling better in order to feel up to baking.  I'm probably gonna have DH take me to urgent care tonight when he gets home.

I had to put all of my baking orders off this past week and it still looks like it'll be several more days before I'll be able to bake to fill them.  

It'll take me forever to get caught up on all of the posts here on BYH.


----------



## Queen Mum

Hope you feel better soon.   It's miserable to feel miserable.     and more


----------



## bonbean01

X 2 !!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Happy birthday Kay/ Happy no-more-escape-steer-day ELeVan!  Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## elevan

DH and one of our great neighbors just pulled out with the steer in tow!  Woot!  In a couple of weeks we'll have steak!

K thanks you for the birthday wishes  

DH took me to get checked out last night.  I have a severe sinus infection and bronchitis - a double whammy.


----------



## jodief100

I hope you feel better. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO K, beautiful birthday wishes for a beautiful girl.


----------



## autumnprairie

feel better soon
 yay no more steer


----------



## elevan

The next 24 hours or so are going to be difficult for me.  Another test of character, I guess.  Please pray / think / cross your fingers that I'm able to maintain strength if a large challenge is thrown my way.


----------



## jodief100




----------



## bonbean01

You got it Em!!!  Hope you are feeling better super soon!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum

Hooray for hamburger, steak, roast, rump roast, and all that good yummy stuff.  AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  

I hope you get better soon.    and more


----------



## elevan

Just wanted to let everyone know that I'm still here.

I'm waiting for the results of an important test that is really stressing me out and I won't know until Monday at least at this point.

Struggling with issues at the school on behalf of both kids and doing the best to make sure that everything that happens is what is best for them.

We'll pick up our beef on 11/17 which happens to be the same day that I am going to be a vendor in a large craft bazaar.

There is so much going on in my personal life that it feels like I'm trying to find myself some days which is frustrating.

Daisy still hasn't kidded.  I don't know how much bigger she can get without exploding.

We're still looking for a new home for these 2 horses and 6 rabbits.


----------



## autumnprairie

I'll take 6 rabbits, do you deliver?


----------



## Queen Mum

I wonder what an exploding goat would look like.    And if she explodes,  do you have to catch the kids in mid air or will they bounce?   

Hang in there EleVan.  We are all rooting for you.


----------



## bonbean01

X 2!


----------



## elevan

Wish I could deliver them to you AP...I could really use the vacation!

Thanks QM.  If she grows much bigger we shall soon see what an exploding goat looks like!  

bonbean and Jodie, hugs are always appreciated


----------



## elevan

Got a call today from the processor to give me the hanging weight for the steer.  He turned out at 52% of his full body weight...is that typical?

I've been busy busy busy lately.

I'll be a vendor at a craft bazaar on Saturday and then the kids' school asked me to be a vendor at their annual Secret Santa workshop.

I thought I'd share a pic of one of the projects that I'm working on...hand blown and carved guinea egg ornaments







It's nice to be able to keep coming up with ways of how I can utilize my critters to earn additional revenue.


----------



## bonbean01

Wow...that egg is beautiful!!!!  I'm amazed that with your very busy life you still manage to be so creative!!!!


----------



## Alice Acres

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Wow...that egg is beautiful!!!!  I'm amazed that with your very busy life you still manage to be so creative!!!!


Ditto that!!


----------



## autumnprairie

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> bonbean01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...that egg is beautiful!!!!  I'm amazed that with your very busy life you still manage to be so creative!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto that!!
Click to expand...

X3


----------



## elevan

Thank you all!  That one was my favorite of all that I did.

I just got off the phone with my doctor who "has agonized for a week about what to do about my test results."  Results were not what we wanted them to be.  More tests next week to rule out the "bad" reasons for the results.  Best case scenario would be that the surgery that he did 9 years ago was "botched" and he left part of an organ in that he was supposed to take out.  So, I guess  that the doctor screwed up 9 years ago.


----------



## Southern by choice

read often just don't post, but I thought I'd share a hug with you.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Very pretty egg.  You have so much talent.
No sure on the meat weight?  We buy cows right now and have them processed but I don't know what the normal live weight to hanging weight number is.


I am sorry you are having medical stuff on top of everything else.


----------



## Queen Mum

Love the egg.   

Glad your doctor was willing to be up front with you about the results.  Sounds like he is a good guy to at least tell you what he thinks.

Sorry to hear that you might need more surgery though.


----------



## elevan

I have a freezer full of beef!    I have decided to make T-Bone steaks for my birthday on Monday.  DH and the kids took me out to dinner to celebrate tonight.  Cannot wait to taste those steaks!

We've found a home for our smaller male horse and (hopefully) he'll be leaving tomorrow.  Just need to find a home for the Morgan mare  

We've decided to send the pig to the processor in a month or two along with 2 of the goats.

I was asked the other day if we were downsizing and the answer to that is - no.  We are simply purposing our farm and if the critter doesn't serve a purpose then they are leaving one way or another.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Your egg is beautiful Elevan! How do you "carve" an egg? Very interesting.

Sorry about your medical stuff. That stinks. 

And YAY for steaks! Enjoy them on your birthday tomorrow!


----------



## elevan

There are multiple methods for carving an egg...a dremel tool is super easy with the right bits, hand carving tools and for surface carving you can use rolled up sandpaper that forms tight "sticks".

Chicken eggs are really hard to carve as they are thin and break easily.  Guinea and Emu eggs are great options because of their dense shells.


----------



## elevan

Jack, our smaller horse went to a new home today.  We still need to find a new home for the Morgan mare which will be trickier as no one is really interested in a 23 year old horse who has never been broke to ride and hasn't been on a horse trailer in 20 years.

Tomorrow I will be fixing T-Bone steaks for my family as a birthday dinner to myself.  My mom and her fiance will be joining us...they both have some reservations about eating the beef but I have NONE what-so-ever.

On Friday B became one of the youngest students I know of to receive an in school suspension.  He was throwing large rocks at other kids on the playground and then fought the staff when they tried to get him to the office.  It's frustrating but I think he'll do better for them in the smaller setting this week and maybe it'll bring home what I've been trying to tell the school - that B needs a smaller setting to function.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Happy birthday!  Oh yeah I bet you have no problem eating that steak   .  Hope you have a great one.  

Hope things work out with the school.  I agree---I know some think that teachers not wanting big classes is just whining, but there is so much truth behind how students perform better in a smaller class, particularly with students who say have ADD/ADHD or just need more one-on-one/less commotion around them in order to focus.


----------



## autumnprairie

Happy Birthday Em. I hope you have a great day


----------



## marlowmanor

Happy Birthday Emily! Hope you have a great day! 

I can understand the situation with B to a point. We have had some issues with Logan too. With cooperation from the teacher we seem to have found a happy medium. He's been doing better since a couple of new ideas have been implemented. Still needs some extra help at home but his behavior at school has gotten better.


----------



## elevan

Thanks!

That steak was sooooo gooood!  Nice and tender and very flavorful.


----------



## bonbean01

Hope you had a great birthday!!!!

And yeah...I just knew you'd enjoy eating that jumping beast...much easier to care for in the freezer, and sounds pretty tasty too


----------



## elevan

He'll be in chili tomorrow night     Bahahahahahaha!


----------



## bonbean01

He really was a pain in the butt...glad he's tasty!


----------



## elevan

Too bad I can't eat that darn horse.  Ooops...did I really say that?  

*sigh*


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

elevan said:
			
		

> Too bad I can't eat that darn horse.  Ooops...did I really say that?
> 
> *sigh*


Sure ya can!!


----------



## kstaven

elevan said:
			
		

> Too bad I can't eat that darn horse.  Ooops...did I really say that?
> 
> *sigh*


You can, and the annoying ones taste better.


----------



## elevan




----------



## bonbean01

I agree with that...right now my butt head ram is looking like dinner if he doesn't smarten up!  Have one very ornery hen that is looking like dinner too if she doesn't stop with the agressive pecking when I change her water and feed...


----------



## elevan

Been a heck of a day.

Went for an ultrasound and came away with more questions than answers.  Next up I have to have a CT scan and an MRI.  The results just made me wanna puke as this could end up pretty scary.

Then when I closed the chickens in I was missing 2 so I went on the hunt for them.  I found one of my young roosters, Andy, dead by the pond with his head a bloody mess...dead.  One of our guinea flocks has been attacking chickens.  We've already had to put down 2 chickens from attacks and this was exactly the same.  That flock of 9 will be in the freezer by the end of the week.

Got pics of Jack's new home and he seems to be happy.


----------



## elevan

Had a great dinner with DH and the kids yesterday.  I decided to poach the turkey...needed a very large pot but it turned out soooo goood!  I hope everyone else had a great day too!

The cold has finally moved in on us here in Central Ohio.  Brrrrr!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Glad your day was good! I used your brining recipe for our turkeys and they were really good, thank you very much! I was worried about our turkeys being tough like our ducks were. But yay, they turned out really good.


----------



## elevan

I'm glad the brine worked out for you!


----------



## elevan

Just came in from separating 4 guineas in the coop for slaughter tomorrow.  The goal was to get all of the "hit squad" but some of Cinni's crew and our Magnificent 7 were interspersed with them.  Since the ducks made it impossible for us to sneak up on the coop (they sound an alarm at the first sound) the guineas were all awake and wondering what was going on but staying on their roosts.  We'll re-evaluate in the morning to make sure that those are the ones that we want to process and then DH will do the deed.  The kids have decided that they want to help with them, so we'll see how that goes.

While we were out there we checked on Daisy, who is still very much pregnant.  Weather is getting colder...she seems to like extremely cold days / nights to kid so I expect no less this time.


----------



## kstaven

Don't they always pick the worst weather and worst time of day to kid?


----------



## elevan

They certainly do!

DH put 2 guineas into the freezer today.  We let the other 2 go since in the light of day we realized that we'd grabbed those 2 from the wrong flock.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Probably a silly question but what does guinea taste like?  Like duck, turkey, chicken?


----------



## elevan

Nothing new to report.  Daisy is still holding on to those kids, but most of you should remember the torture that she once put me through waiting for her kids once before  

Kids went back to school from Thanksgiving break today, so  that B has a better week.  K asked to put her hair into a pony tail this morning...it's the first time it's been long enough for a "mini" pony tail.  She was very excited about that.

Tomorrow I have to have a body scan done.  When I die I think that I should donate my body to science so that they can figure out why it has created so many mysteries in life    Wish me luck, cross your fingers or whatever you want to do!

J2P is updated  if you're following the story and want to read!




			
				Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Probably a silly question but what does guinea taste like?  Like duck, turkey, chicken?


Not silly at all!

imo it tastes like a richer version of chicken.  Many people say it tastes like pheasant with no gaminess, but since I've never ate pheasant I cannot make that comparison.


----------



## elevan

Well the "Hit Squad" struck again.  This time they took out Red Mama, a hen that hatched and raised a single guinea keet.  That poor guy was lost tonight without his mama to cuddle with (and he's almost as big as her).  I was so mad when I found her that I was ready to just behead all 9 of them right then and there but that would be wasteful and I don't want to be wasteful.  I marked Cinni's flock so that we won't make the mistake of pulling them again.  DH will process the Hit Squad over the weekend.


----------



## elevan

And they struck again in the coop this morning!  

K went out to let the chickens out (her daily chore) and had to chase the Hit Squad off of a golden buff hen.  She's alive, with a bloody, swollen head and her eyes are swollen shut (this is their typical M.O.).  We put her into a cage with food and water and I'm hoping that when the swelling goes down she'll be able to open her eyes...a few times they've completely obliterated the eyes, so 

I'm so darn mad right now


----------



## elevan

2 more attacks by the Hit Squad this afternoon.  One isn't gonna make it and the other is in the same situation as the one from this morning.  I'm not sure we can wait until the weekend to eliminate the problem.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## bonbean01

Oh man...that really stinks!!!  So sorry 

Can you cage that hit squad until it is freezer camp time for them?


----------



## Royd Wood

elevan said:
			
		

> Too bad I can't eat that darn horse.  Ooops...did I really say that?
> 
> *sigh*


Horse steak is fantastic - eaten it many times in Belgium & Holland. Can you slaughter horses in the States. We have two horses here but acording to the wife there's more chance of me hanging on a hook than the neds.

Didn't know Guinifowl killed chickens - sorry to hear that and also very sorry to hear your having a tough time healthwise, good luck, chin up and  I'm thinking about you


----------



## bonbean01

Royd, the answer to your question is no...in the US you can not slaughter horses...period.  I love horses, but I do hate that old and unwanted horses are often neglected and sometimes just let out to fend for themselves...starvation, etc...this is a hot topic and I won't go any further on it and do not want to offend anyone on here.  As previously stated, I've loved horses all my life...they were a big part of my life.  I personally would not want to eat a horse anymore than eating a dog...but I also hate how this no slaughter has turned out for some poor horses   Nuff said...now I will shut up


----------



## Bridgemoof

Sorry about your hens! Those vicious guineas. 

Hey, I read your J to P journal. I'm definitely going to be following that. What an amazing story. Thanks for sharing it with the world.


----------



## bonbean01

I just read your JP journal/blog now too...a pony tail  

K will have challenges for sure, but with your help I know it will make her a stronger person!  You are such a good mommie for letting her be who she is


----------



## PendergrassRanch

I would be hacking those guineas up left and right! What horrible birds!


----------



## elevan

What the heck is with today!???!!!!!!  

I have a rabbit in the house right now because Mom told me that he was missing half an ear (the rabbits are hers).  I went out to check on him and pulled him out the cage and as my hand brushed his backside it felt wrong so I flipped him up to look to find his tail barely hanging on and half of his bottom ripped off!  Here's the problem...Mom has 8 rabbits in a single hutch that is just the size for 2 and space is crowded as the babies grow to be nearly the size of the parents...this little guy is the runt of the litter and was obviously attacked by one or more of his pen mates.  I'll have to take matters into my own hands and build another hutch.  I've been told numerous times (by DH and others) not to fix the situation for her, but I cannot - repeat cannot - stand by and watch animals suffer.


----------



## elevan

Royd - Bonbean is right...

PendergrassRanch - It's just one of our 3 flocks and this weekend that flock will be no more.

Bridgemoof & Bonbean - Sharing the story is both easy and hard...as is the entire situation.  Right now I'm aching as some of mine and DH's family are turning their backs on us for our choice to support her.  My love is unconditional - period.


----------



## elevan

Lost one of the chickens through the night that was attacked.  The other two are doing well but upset as they cannot see.  I really hope that as the swelling goes down that they will be able to open their eyes.

The rabbit is doing good.  Unbelievable the damage he has and is in great "spirits", so happy and lovable.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Wish there was more I could do for you.


----------



## Queen Mum

Family that turns their back on you isn't much of a family are they.  It's their loss.


----------



## bonbean01

I agree with QM...hurts badly when family isn't supportive.... hang in there Em


----------



## Queen Mum

Family isn't determined by blood.  It is determined by connections.  Mama is a name of honor not a name of birth.   So is Daddy.  Gramma and Grampa are wise elders who love you and sometimes give you sage advice and sometimes just teach you to be patient with your elders.  Sister can mean anyone who loves you and is a woman or girl.  Brother can be any male who is by your side when you need him and when you are having fun.  Family stands with you and by you in the good times and the bad, when you make the hard decisions.  They don't have to like your decisions they just support your right to make them and support you through the tough times and the fun times and the good times and the bad times.  

Blood is just a liquid made up of molecules and cells and it can be a connection but it doesn't determine your character or your heart or your soul.


----------



## elevan

We lost another one of the chickens that was attacked...and they attacked yet another today.

But...

At close in time tonight I was able to separate 7 of the 9 Hit Squad guineas and cage them, so hopefully the remaining 2 by themselves won't cause any issues tomorrow.

The rabbit is doing well now that he's been separated.  He's been named Vinnie for Vincent Van Gogh (missing ear).

I just received a call from my doctor...yeah at 9pm.  The body scan that I had came back normal.  What does that mean?  I have no tumors!  We were looking for a tumor that produces a specific hormone that I'm producing (and shouldn't be).  It still leaves us with a mystery of what is going on, but as I've been told sometimes mysteries remain so.  We'll repeat my blood work in a few months and as long as it doesn't rise we're not going to worry.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

That is a strange result.  I am glad it isn't a tumor but how frustrating to still have no answer.


----------



## elevan

I've been a medical mystery since the day I was born    My mom claims that I'm an alien


----------



## autumnprairie

at least you didn't get bad news  I am glad that you trapped most of the trouble makers.
 to no fights tomorrow


----------



## bonbean01

Glad that no tumour showed up...whew!  That had to be a scary wait on those results and a call at 9 pm from a doctor would have freaked me out!!

The hit squad has been awful...good that you got that many caged!!

An alien medical mystery?  Hmmm...I believe that makes you super unique 

Sleep well Em


----------



## Southern by choice

glad to hear there are no tumors. Been thinking about you


----------



## jodief100

Your relatives dont seem to understand that sacrificing a childs happiness because she doesnt fit their mold of normal isnt very Christian.  

I know it will be difficult for her and how all of this has been difficult for you.  I am amazed at how you have stepped up to the challenge.  I never wanted kids and I have no idea how I would handle it if two children who need extra special care and love came into my life.  I would like to believe that I could be as good as a Mommy as you have become but I am not certain I am that strong.   

There will be challenges, lots of tears and lots of joy.  Love is thicker than blood.  Get those people out of your life that make it difficult.  

I hope your health improves and the chickens thrive now that the nasty birds are being eliminated.


----------



## elevan

We moved the Hit Squad from the cage in the coop to our small coop since DH cannot slaughter them until Sunday.  Since it there was light to see by when we made the move I look at each one closely and found something that they all had in common...dried blood in the creases on their heads.  So I went to the main coop at dark tonight and used a flashlight to inspect each guinea left and found one more with the same thing and moved it as well.

Our single remaining chicken that was attacked is getting better she is able to open one of her eyes to a squint and she is eating and drinking.  So we really think that she will pull through  

Today has been a very busy day.  Chiropractor, regular doctor, get the kids from school and go to the attorney's office....doesn't sound like much but after dropping the kids off at school had to drive 20 minutes to the chiro, then another 30 to get to the dr, then an hour to get back to the school, then another 20 to get to the attorney....had breakfast and lunch while out too.  So we really didn't get much done today but running.  Our attorney visit was to sign the papers to file for guardianship of the kids which will be filed with the court on Monday.  We still have to set a date for court and go before a judge but it's almost complete...we're hoping for before the end of the year but our county is incredibly slow so we won't hold our breath.  But at least it's almost done.




			
				jodief100 said:
			
		

> Your relatives dont seem to understand that sacrificing a childs happiness because she doesnt fit their mold of normal isnt very Christian.
> 
> I know it will be difficult for her and how all of this has been difficult for you.  I am amazed at how you have stepped up to the challenge.  I never wanted kids and I have no idea how I would handle it if two children who need extra special care and love came into my life.  I would like to believe that I could be as good as a Mommy as you have become but I am not certain I am that strong.
> 
> There will be challenges, lots of tears and lots of joy.  Love is thicker than blood.  Get those people out of your life that make it difficult.
> 
> I hope your health improves and the chickens thrive now that the nasty birds are being eliminated.


Thank you Jodie          I've said many times that this whole thing is both hard and easy with both kids but it's really very true.  When you truly love someone you will do anything for them...and that love is what gives you the strength.


----------



## elevan

New J2P post  if you're following.


----------



## Southern by choice

Just read your update on j2p post.

This is a tough one. As a mom you are going to be protective, which is understandable. I would like to offer you perhaps a different insight. The child you mentioned IS just a child, perhaps 7 or 8 maybe. At this age the statement is not really inaccurate... by that I mean a child of that age is going to have a limited understanding. It may very well be an Innocent statement. If the child was saying the same thing AND adding derogatory statements then that's another issue. For a young child, that is trying to process this, and something well beyond their emotional ability to process, the statement is more of that"simple" processing that a 7 year old has. 
 In other words if a child had Downs Syndrome, spina bifida, Autism etc. would you really expect a 7 year old to understand chromosones, neural tube defects, hole in the spine, etc. Of course not . Simple answers help kids to understand in simple terms something that is well beyond their emotional capacity and accept someone else that is somewhat "different" from the norm of what they see everyday. Other children that have been around to witness the gradual transition are still going to process at different emotional developmental stages. 

 I have seen over the years way too many times a statement taken out of it context and many people were hurt because of it. 
I have first hand experience with this too. There are cruel people out there yes, but more often than not I have found kids make innocent statements with no ill intent. Perhaps you can talk with the parents of the child, I always find this to be better than having a go between. Mom's especially relate to other moms and that maternal protective instinct, when the situation can be discussed rather than being confronted in an accusatory fashion.

Love does go a long way!


----------



## elevan

Thanks for your insight.  The little girl does this to K on a daily basis for the past 2 weeks.  K has expressed herself and asked the girl to stop multiple times.  My stand is that the school now needs to step in and talk to the girl and make sure she understands that repeating this everyday is hurting someone.  I completely understand the processing timeline for different individuals but sometimes they need to be made aware that they are hurting someone and to stop.  We've given K a protocol for what to do, the school was given a protocol for how to respond.  If this child has special needs and a different way of being told this then the school should be able to formulate a way to do so.  The simple answer to give kids was "K is who K is" and for the adults to not make a fuss over it.  Trust me, I'm not going into the school as a hothead demanding that the girl be punished.  My goal is to have a discussion with the school about the situation and help them make sure that they have protocols in place for "extended misunderstanding of the situation" by students or staff.


----------



## Southern by choice

Elevan, I am so glad you read that with the love intended! There really is no harder yet more rewarding job than being a mother!


----------



## elevan

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Elevan, I am so glad you read that with the love intended! There really is no harder yet more rewarding job than being a mother!


I've learned very quickly that anger has no place in this.  Frustration is often an emotion that I feel though     These 2 kids have taught me more than I could ever imagine about life, love and understanding.  You're very right, motherhood is a challenge that comes with huge rewards!


----------



## bonbean01

Just read the update and I feel for your wanting to do "something" and protect K...I too would first start with talking to this child's parents.  Had a problem with a bully when my son was in Kindergarten...and again when my daughter was in Junior Highschool.  Both times I tried with parents first...when that didn't work, asked to speak with the bully child...both times that made the difference, and somehow I had the bully kids coming to my place on weekends and seeing me as a second "mom" they could talk to when they had problems...sounds strange, but it's true.

Life has so many twists and turns, not to mention sideway manuevers as it is...K has all of these and more to deal with...just my opinion, but I think once she is a teenager it will become harder for her, but she will be stronger by then and more comfortable with just who she is and with all that love and support, she will handle it well.

The key word about this bully child IMHO is the word "child".... and who knows what she is hearing at home about anyone being different?  If the school does come up with a way to manage this, would that single out K even more?  

Yes...motherhood is not easy...the mama bear came out in me many times and I had to tame that beast...say anything you want about me, but not my kids...raising children I think is the most important and hardest thing we do in our entire lives...and as Southern said...Love does go a long way


----------



## elevan

We're working new ground here as K is the first acknowledged transgender student in our district.  The key ultimately involves educating kids toward acceptance of ALL people.  Our school has already done a good job of that with their Character Counts classes and assemblies but since this is a new situation for all students and most staff we know that it will need to be tweaked over time how they deal with it.  One of the first things that I made very clear to the school was that K's situation is a recognized medical condition that is protected by HIPPA, so they must work very hard not to do anything that specifically singles her out or they violate the federal law.  That's really why I'm not contacting this girl's parents...this isn't your typical bully situation, we don't want to wave a red flag in front of just anyone's face and since I don't know the parents I will not go that route.  Our schools goal is to educate kids both academically and to help them grow as people...part of that is tolerance and understanding of people that are different.

Perhaps, I should have worded my post differently...


----------



## elevan

I really do want to thank you all for the feedback.  I've amended my post to address it as it makes for a better understanding of the situation.


----------



## bonbean01

Nope...you worded it just fine Em...I just get that mama bear gut emotional reaction 

I'm glad your school at least try to listen and hope they do a decent job with this for K and your sake!!!  Not all schools with take the time or have the patience to even deal with issues that need to be addressed.  All kids and adults could learn so much with open minds and hearts.

Would life not be just so grand if people could not only be tolerant of differences, but also embrace it as it adds to the whole of society?  Yes, I am a dreamer.

I once saw a bumper sticker on a car ahead of me when my kids were fighting in the backseat and totally not listening to me..."Motherhood is not for Wimps" ...and I thought, oh how true is that????

You're not a wimp, and you know best your situation...wish I knew how to help you through this...know that you are supported and loved Em


----------



## elevan

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> ...wish I knew how to help you through this...know that you are supported and loved Em


You help by caring, not judging and showing support.  In a rural area there are times that I feel so alone in all of this, so being able to share it and get feedback is immensely helpful to me.

Tolerance and acceptance is about love.  Showing people that despite differences we are all the same under it all.  I remember seeing a picture of multiple skeletons with captions under each..."fat person", "skinny person", "gay person", "black person", "white person"...I thought that pic was very powerful because it showed the stark reality that once you strip it all away we are the same.

What so many seem to forget is that showing support for someone doesn't necessarily mean that you agree with them, it could be quite the opposite.  Showing support means that you accept their right to be who they are or to feel the way that they feel.  Support means you show others the same respect that you wish for yourself.


----------



## Southern by choice

elevan said:
			
		

> .
> 
> What so many seem to forget is that showing support for someone doesn't necessarily mean that you agree with them, it could be quite the opposite.  Showing support means that you accept their right to be who they are or to feel the way that they feel.  Support means you show others the same respect that you wish for yourself.


I think this is an important statement.  I hear the word tolerance often, but usually it is one sided. I have family that I LOVE, but hate what they do. I am finding more and more if someone doesn't agree or like something someone else does, than the one who disagrees etc becomes villianified.  ...and yes I know that's not a real word.


----------



## elevan

Daisy is doing some heavy breathing tonight...    And her udder is getting bigger, so we're definitely getting closer.

The 2 big goats were constantly jumping the fence today  Grrr!  All I had to do was yell at them and they would jump back over.  They're going to the processor next month, can't get them in during deer season so have to wait to January.

We put Barney (one of our dogs) in the field to help deter coons and other predators.  We don't expect him to be an LGD, but he loves the animals and they all tolerate him (or just ignore him) and he already dispatches anything that came into his previous area (except chickens and goats).

We had some white tail deer along the back of our fence (other side of it) tonight.  I love watching them...they seem to center me.  They are so graceful and beautiful.

We'll be doing some fence work tomorrow...that horse needs to be gone already.  I'll also be building a couple of rabbit enclosures while DH processes guineas (and maybe a couple of rabbits).


----------



## elevan

The single remaining hen that was attacked by guineas is definitely improving.  She has one eye open and one at a squint.  She has become K's baby and I'm quite proud of her for taking on the chickens the way that she has.


----------



## elevan

There were 4 remaining of the Hit Squad running loose with no new attacks...then a little while ago while K was feeding Barney they went after Hank, our head roo, so I told K to get them away from him while B and I threw our boots on and raced into the field.  We cornered the 2 males of the group and threw them into confinement to be processed leaving the 2 females free (for now).

K's remaining baby was released from her confinement too because she now has both her eyes open and is healing well.  Though she doesn't look too pretty.  Here are some pics of her.


----------



## Queen Mum

OUCH!  That looks painful.  Mean birds,  MEAN BIRDS.  Eat them.


----------



## Harbisgirl




----------



## Bridgemoof

Agh, that poor chicken looks like he's been on the barbecue. Ouch.


----------



## Southern by choice

I  can't stand  guineas!  and now after seeing the pics....   Poor chickens. 

Don't know how you do it, when I check in it seems you are having a really bad animal experience. The steer, horse, guineas. 
Geesh, I'm ready to come up and help!


----------



## bonbean01

Oh that poor thing!!!  Hope she makes a full recovery, and you might think about giving her to K as her very, very own...and never, never eat her  

oops...that was the Grandma in me coming out


----------



## elevan

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Agh, that poor chicken looks like he's been on the barbecue. Ouch.


That's what a lot of people thought when they first saw the pic.



			
				Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I  can't stand  guineas!  and now after seeing the pics....   Poor chickens.


Our other 2 flocks are great...crazy and noisy but they're good birds.  90% of this particular flock turned out male and I think that had a lot to do with the problem.



> Don't know how you do it, when I check in it seems you are having a really bad animal experience. The steer, horse, guineas.
> Geesh, I'm ready to come up and help!


It wears on me at times, that's for sure.  The steer is gone thankfully and we'll not be repeating that experience anytime soon if ever.  The guineas can be eaten, I only wish we'd figured out they were the culprits sooner.  The horse is a continuing problem as she's proving hard to rehome...who wants a 23 year old mare who was never broke to ride who tears down fences who is hard to keep meat on her bones and is all around difficult to work with?  I'm gonna have to look at some rescues, I guess.



			
				bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Oh that poor thing!!!  Hope she makes a full recovery, and you might think about giving her to K as her very, very own...and never, never eat her
> 
> oops...that was the Grandma in me coming out


Thankfully K understands the purpose of the birds...though she turned green the other day when she wanted to help DH process guineas.  Generally the chicken hens don't have a price on their heads though so this one should be fine to live out her life under K's care.


----------



## elevan

Well Papa Rabbit is locked up in one of my coops for attacking 2 more young rabbits today...he'll go to the freezer on Friday.  I'm currently working on building 2 hutches...not my critters but I can't let this continue on.  The bun that I brought inside has stolen my heart.  

I'm currently in negotiations to put my baked goods and jams / jellies in a specialty market that sells only locally produced items (this is a different market than the one that will be stocking my stuff in the Spring).  Wish me luck!


----------



## HankTheTank

elevan said:
			
		

> I'm currently in negotiations to put my baked goods and jams / jellies in a specialty market that sells only locally produced items (this is a different market than the one that will be stocking my stuff in the Spring).  Wish me luck!


Very cool! Good luck!


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Well Papa Rabbit is locked up in one of my coops for attacking 2 more young rabbits today...he'll go to the freezer on Friday.  I'm currently working on building 2 hutches...not my critters but I can't let this continue on.  The bun that I brought inside has stolen my heart.
> 
> I'm currently in negotiations to put my baked goods and jams / jellies in a specialty market that sells only locally produced items (this is a different market than the one that will be stocking my stuff in the Spring).  Wish me luck!


 good luck


----------



## Queen Mum

Good LUCK!


----------



## elevan

DH put some guineas and papa rabbit into the freezer today.  He'll add more of both in a couple of days.

I got some pics of Vinnie, our little eaten up bun to share.  I let him out of his cage and let him roam for a little bit and he was so excited.  All I had to do was thump my hand on the floor a few times and he'd come running right back to me.

Here's a backside pic.  You can just see where his rump got ripped off and can see his half ear:







And here he is next to my leg, when I thumped the floor with my hand coming back to me.  You can see his ear better here.  Sorry for the pic quality, the booger wouldn't stay still for nothing


----------



## Southern by choice

Poor baby! Will Vinnie make it?


----------



## elevan

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Poor baby! Will Vinnie make it?


He'll be fine.  He's already healing over...it'll scar and I don't know if fur will grow back on his rump, but he'll live.

Then he'll likely be kept on as a pet, he's such a personality and has stolen my heart


----------



## autumnprairie

He is a cutie I am glad he is going to make it


----------



## Bridgemoof

Awww poor little guy! I'm glad he's on the mend and is getting good lovin' in your house!


----------



## elevan

I just let Vinnie out to run around a little.  He had a blast racing round and round the office chair jumping the caster legs like little hurdles.    If it weren't for the fact that Boingo and Baboo (our inside dogs) would eat him, I might be tempted to litter train Vinnie and allow him to run during the day while I'm here.

I've never been much of a rabbit or a cat person but I guess sometimes a certain individual animal comes along and steals your heart.  Vinnie and Little Roll have done that for the rabbits and Scratch has done that for the cats.  Scratch was Mama's last baby before the dog next door killed her.  He's such a sweet boy but he is especially attached to me for some reason and I just cannot resist him.  Or maybe I'm just a sucker for the underdog or the injured.  

I'm taking bets on when Daisy and Diva will kid.  Daisy's udder is growing and every time I swear she can't get bigger, she does.  Diva is starting to waddle as well and is starting to sleep off by herself, but no udder as of yet.  Anyone wanna take a guess on them?  I doubt they will be that close together...I'm sure Diva will be a few weeks behind Daisy.

Our neighbor's steer has begun similar escape tactics to what our steer was doing...he must have been taking notes.  I got a text yesterday asking if I'd seen their steer because he was missing.  We hadn't seen him but DH went to the other side of our property where there is an adjacent cornfield that was recently harvested...if I were a steer and got out that is where I'd go, but he wasn't there.  We told them we'd keep an eye out but to let us know if they found him.  We got another text after dark, they'd found him in the woods behind us.  Of course those woods are full of briars and the neighbor was picking out thorns and all scratched up.  I feel for her because I've had to go back there to get guineas before...not fun at all.


----------



## bonbean01

Vinnie is adorable 

Now aren't you glad you get to eat yummy steaks from your steer and not go running after him?


----------



## elevan

I just got this message back from the store, I'm negotiating with..."these sound great. Can you bring a sample in next week?"  So, I'll be taking a sampling in to them this week and continue from there!


----------



## autumnprairie

congrats


----------



## Bridgemoof




----------



## bonbean01




----------



## elevan

Presenting the newest additions to Honaker Farm....









Daisy had her babies!!!!  

2 boys.  She definitely didn't get the memo that she is supposed to give us girls, but they are adorable!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

aww they're adorable. Sorry about the boys but hey, what are you going to do. Congrats on them!!


----------



## autumnprairie

they are adorable


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!!  Sorry they are boys, but they sure are cutie pies


----------



## jodief100

They are cute!


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## Bridgemoof

Ohh they are so cute!


----------



## elevan

Babies are doing great.

K went out to let the poultry out of the coop this morning and since it's a really cold morning none of them wanted to come out.  She had to chase the ducks out though as they are the only ones who will not use the window (our "pop" door).

She was a little upset with them because she would run them out and as she was getting one last one the others would come back in.    They can go into the barn to stay warm, so no worries.  

But K wanted to ride the bus this morning so she's in a rush.  I've been taking them back and forth since B got kicked off the bus for vandalizing the seat of a brand new bus twice!  It's a good thing we're only about 5 minutes or so from the school or I'd be madder at him than I already was over it.  Thank goodness the school didn't decide to bill us over it...the bus had only been in service 24 hours when he did it the first time!

Vinnie is starting to grow fur back over his rump.  I was afraid he wouldn't since the fur and skin were ripped off and he was down to the meat but it's coming back.


----------



## elevan

I've got some updated pics of Vinnie.

Here is his rump.  It's a huge improvement!
Kind of hard to tell what you're looking at since it's mostly grown back.






And here he is cuddling with me.  His ear has healed nicely, but of course will never grow back.  He's become such a lovable guy...he will bump my chin and I'll kiss his nose.  Who would have ever thought that I'd fall for a rabbit.






And some fun pics of DH's spoiled cat, Chowdy.  She's the one who helps us round up chickens every night.

She rides around on DH's shoulders as he's doing chores.





And taking a ride on some hay bales.






That cat hears DH's voice and will come running...she hears his car pull in the drive and meets him when he opens the car door.  "Helps" him with chores and either follows him around or rides on his shoulders.

I'm not sure about our animals sometimes...they have quite the personalities.


----------



## bonbean01

So glad your bunny is healing   That cat is really something!


----------



## Harbisgirl

That is an AWESOME cat.


----------



## elevan

My jams and jellies and baked goods will be in a local specialty store as of TOMORROW!!!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie

way to go Em


----------



## elevan

Thanks!  

I went to meet with them tonight at 6pm and they tasted my stuff and said "Bring us everything that you have in stock tomorrow at 9am.  The store opens at 10am."

I went   then    then    and finally  

I'm so excited!  And I'll deliver more mid week every week!  I can hardly believe this!


----------



## autumnprairie

That is so fantastic, I am so happy for you. I have missed chatting with you


----------



## elevan

Oh my gosh, it's been a fantastic day today.

First I got good news at the doctor when she told me that my vitamin D level is finally in the normal range and I don't have to take toxic doses anymore.

Then the meeting with the store.

And just now I found the most decadent package I have ever received on my doorstep.  An almost 3 foot tower of chocolates!


----------



## autumnprairie

:wow that is awesome


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!!

And...a 3 foot tower of chocolates?


----------



## elevan

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> And...a 3 foot tower of chocolates?


I have a good friend don't I?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Congrats all around!  How exciting.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Sounds like a great day! Congrats on working out a retailer for your products. That's just fantastic!


----------



## elevan

They just posted this on their facebook page :






"We have a new line of jams & jellies from Honaker Farm. They will make wonderful glazes for lamb, beef & poultry. Stop by & sample them today."




I'm so excited!


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## elevan

Yep...my critters are weird...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Awesome. That's so neat.


----------



## Southern by choice

I've been on here...your journal, 3x today and every time I go to say something someone/something pulls me away before I can.... so before it happens again....


CONGRATS!! 

I know you put in so much hard work into everything you do. I read often but don't post too much on the journals. I wish we had a smiley that gave a pat on the back, but since not how bout a big   and a couple of  :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun ??



ok so it was 5 cows


----------



## elevan

Thanks!


----------



## elevan

Spent the day working on a Christmas present for my mom.  I'm adding on to her rabbit hutch and incorporating a new grapevine trellis into the project.  Not done yet but I'll take pics when it is to show y'all.


----------



## Southern by choice

Everytime I read your journal... and quite a few others, and I see how much you all are doing all the time...well it reminds we of when I was younger. 

All I can say is...that youth is wasted on the young!


----------



## elevan

We had decided that the light colored kid would be kept and kept intact.  We had named him Studley.  But this morning DH came in from giving hay holding Studley in his arms.  He found him dead in the barn with Daisy standing over him crying.  I'm not sure what happened, he almost looks like he got squished...maybe Daisy accidentally laid on him.  Our hearts are crying right now.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

So sorry Elevan.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Sorry.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

On a separte note, you and the kids are always in my prayers. I am always seeing things a thinking K would love that.


----------



## Southern by choice

So sorry


----------



## elevan

We just found our Papa Kitty dead in a sleeping position.  At least he went peacefully by all appearances.  Heck of a day.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

You think it is from the cold?


----------



## elevan

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> You think it is from the cold?


It likely played a factor.  He was old for an outside cat...somewhere around 10 or better.


----------



## HankTheTank




----------



## wannacow

Yukky day!  So sorry...


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh noes....terrible! So sorry.


----------



## bonbean01

So sorry Em


----------



## elevan

Last week I was wearing shorts...yeah in December.  We were unseasonably warm...then a quick (almost overnight) cold snap with high winds and lots of snow.  We lost 2 chickens and a duck to the cold last night.  The duck was Smokey, our first duck.  I had _conversations _daily with her and I learned the language of quack from her - she will be missed.  Yesterday was a really crappy day to say the least.


----------



## jodief100

I don't know what to say.


----------



## Southern by choice

Hoping for better days for you and your family. You guys have suffered a great deal this year.


----------



## elevan

Thank you all for your  and support.  No problems this morning, thank goodness.

It has definitely been an up and down year for us.  On the good news front, my stuff is already in one store (as you know) and I'm currently in negotiations for 2 more and we plan on opening a farm store in 2013.


----------



## Southern by choice

wanted to be the first one to say...  and... :bun :bun :bun :bun   

Your own farmstore! I'm so excited for you but the emoticons just are not enough!


----------



## bonbean01

X 2 !!!!!  Congratulations Em!!!!!!


----------



## elevan

Thanks  


DH was out doing chores this morning and came in to show me who had decided to lite upon his hand and refuse to leave

Lucky, our first hen that survived the attack on our first flock.  She's been skittish since that time but here recently has become affectionate.


----------



## elevan

I hope that you all take the time to enjoy and cherish your families this Christmas.


----------



## Southern by choice

MERRY CHRISTMAS EM!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Merry Christmas elevan


----------



## Alice Acres

Merry Christmas to you and yours as well


----------



## elevan

DH and I are sitting here unable to sleep...we cannot wait for the kids to see what S.C. brought them.

I put my ham in the crock pot on low and dinner rolls are in the fridge rising slowly, Christmas cookies baked and now I wish I could sleep.  

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## elevan

Isn't that the cutest!  Wish it were goats instead of sheep but I guess it's close enough!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

elevan said:
			
		

> Isn't that the cutest!  Wish it were goats instead of sheep but I guess it's close enough!


It is kinda funny. Goats would be good but I agree. Close enough.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Merry Christmas!


----------



## elevan

Thanks everyone.  I hope that you all have a safe and joyous holiday season!

I must say that right now I am dead tired but cannot take a nap...the kids were up at 2am!!! wanting to open presents.  When we told them to go back to bed they got up at 3am!!! and then every hour after until our 7am wake up time.

They were both very excited and I was so happy to hear K say "Santa _knows _me this year!  He really really knows me!"


----------



## elevan

Well...

They are calling for a blizzard in my neck of the woods for tomorrow.  10-12 plus inches and some could see 18 plus inches.  Lovely, just lovely.  Cross your fingers for me that it's not that bad...please.


----------



## elevan

J2P updated  if you're following the story.


----------



## bonbean01

Oh that is so touching...so happy that Santa now knows K


----------



## elevan

Well we're snowed in.  DH stayed home from work yesterday and looks like he'll be staying home today as well.  It'll take most of the day just to dig out.  We've got a snow blower so thankfully that'll be used but we'll have to do the drive, the sidewalks, barn paths and so on.  The kids were nearly up to their waists trying to feed last night and it was still snowing then!  We heard a bunch of noise from the road and went out to look to find a tow truck in the ditch that had been on it's way to help a motorist in the same predicament.

Our chicken Lucky didn't come into the coop last night and she's one of the only ones that left it yesterday.  I hope she's in one of the barns or sheds as she's a mainly white chicken and she left the coop during the height of the snowstorm.  She was the sole survivor of our original flock...I sure hope she's not buried under snow.  We did lose our Silver Spangled Hamburg during the storm yesterday, her name was Susie and she was brought home to be Lucky's friend after our mink massacre a few years ago.

We're having typical Ohio weather...wild extremes.  But going from warm to super cold and snowy is hard on the animals.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Sorry about your chickies  Maybe she will show up. When it snowed the other night here my chickens were disoriented by it and couldn't find their way back to the coop. But hopefully yours found a safe dry place


----------



## elevan

Thanks.  Still no sign of her but hopefully she will show up.

Snow finally stopped.  Don't know for sure how many inches we have but DH has to dig us out this morning so that we can take K to the doctor this afternoon and also need to get B his medicine so no way around it we have to go out.

If we find that the roads are ok enough we'll probably go to Harvest (the store my stuff is in) and pick up some stuff.  I really hope the local dairy gets there with their eggnog as I really really want some and they always sell out within hours of it arriving and this is the last they will be bringing for the season.


----------



## elevan

We found Lucky...   She didn't make it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

elevan said:
			
		

> We found Lucky...   She didn't make it.


Sorry elevan.


----------



## bonbean01

so sorry


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Gosh, you have had a bad chicken year.  So sorry Elevan.


----------



## elevan

It's this stupid weather mainly.  A lot of Ohio farms have had a bad year for poultry this year.  I've decided that I'm gonna bring my chicken flock down to about 15 birds or so to supply us with plenty of eggs.  My guineas have done great this year unless they got stupid and refused to come to the coop and got ate by a coon, but weather and other things haven't affected them...so maybe I'll go more the direction of guineas.


----------



## elevan

Crybaby (Daisy's other kid) was found dead yesterday.  Daisy is grieving greatly.  What happened?  We're not 100% sure.


----------



## bonbean01

So sorry Em


----------



## marlowmanor

Sorry Emily 
Will you have a necropsy done to figure out what may have happened?


----------



## Southern by choice

so sorry.


----------



## elevan

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Sorry Emily
> Will you have a necropsy done to figure out what may have happened?


Probably not, DH has some suspicions on what happened that I'd rather not share right now.  It's just really frustrating.  We weren't gonna keep him, he would have been raised to a fair weight and sent to slaughter.


----------



## Queen Mum

Hope things get better for you.


----------



## jodief100

Man, that sucks.  I am so sorry.  It hurts to loose them, even if they are destined for the freezer.


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## Symphony

Have not kept up with your Journal lately but I heard about your animals loss, so I thought I would say "sorry".  Even if they are bound for freezer camp, its never easy losing one wether they be for profit, food or enjoyment.

Hope things improve.

May your crops and children grow strong.

Symphony


----------



## elevan

2013 has a lot in store for me...

We're gonna be opening a farm store.
We're expanding my baked goods and jellies business - big time.
Still awaiting the court date for the kids to become officially ours, so that will happen this year.
Goat Notes got a revision and is now available and will be available in a little over a month on Amazon.
I've gotten back into designing jewelry and painting...2 things that I love doing but kept pushing away previously.
We're going to expand our meat operation.

There's more...but I'm not sure where the time is gonna come from!  

I hope that everyone had a wonderful New Year's celebration and that you all have a prosperous, happy and healthy 2013!


----------



## elevan

J2P updated for those that are following the story.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Sounds like 2013 is going to be a great year!  Congratulations on all of the awesome things you and your family are making happen.


----------



## bonbean01

Just read the update on K....that is so young to be even thinking boyfriend...hoping this is a fleeting phase, but something that would have me scratching my head and no idea how to deal with it...hope the counsellor has some good insights for you...will be thinking of you 

Under ordinary circumstances this is super young...I have no doubt you will handle this well Em...I believe you need another hug


----------



## jodief100

I do not know how you do everything you do.    You are an amazing, strong and incredible woman, you will find what K needs.  

I never even thought about how some of the most basic of parenting rituals are turned on thier head when you have a child as special and wonderful as K is.  

The things in life that are the worth doing the most, the ones which will give you more pleasure than anything, are the ones that are the most difficult to accomplish.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Was sitting here remembering when my son was 4-5 and had a "girlfriend", the daughter of one of my good friends.  They had both decided they were going to get married when they grew up   Her mom and I told them that we were happy that they were such good friends, let it alone,  and took it as an opportunity to give them some mini-lessons on how to treat someone you care about (sharing, talking about things they are interested in, asking about their day).  They both gained, I think, some great relationship manners.  For a few years, they were pretty good pals but the wedding is called off.


----------



## elevan

Thank you Jodie and Bon.

Pearce, I wish things were so simple.  K is acting twice her age, if you know what I mean.  She's wanting to kiss and everything!    Her counselor warned me a few weeks ago that she thinks that K is more _advanced _than most kids in that area of life.  W is younger than her (he's 7) and I really suspect that he is LGBTQ as well, so I'm really glad that they are great friends but I want them to stop there...for now.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I hope I didn't offend you.  I did not mean to make it sound at all like it was a simple kid thing, and I think I did.  

Thank you for sharing this with us and it is a humbling and inspiring thing to read about.


----------



## bonbean01

Em I had always thought you will have more trials when K gets closer to a teenager...never dreamed it would come so soon.

Pearce, my kids must have been weird...at 4-7 years old my son didn't want any girl cooties on him, and my daughter thought boys were disgusting and stupid   Really rather sweet that yours thought about marriage at that age


----------



## marlowmanor

Logan claims he has a girlfriend. When asked what her name is he can't remember!


----------



## Vickir73

I know K is very special, but I also think kids are just different "nowadays" than they were when we were kids - things were simple and slower. Kids just seem different - not really sure in a good way either - My DD hasn't had a "boyfriend" yet (she's 10) but I did catch her sitting a friend's (who happened to be a boy) lap and we had to have a discussion that girls don't do that.  I was glad to see that she thought nothing of it, but I also had a talk with the boy's father.  I was a bad girl growing up  and want to make sure I keep an eye on her becuase if she's anything like her mother - I'm in for trouble and gotta nip that stuff in the bud


----------



## elevan

Thanks for the replies.  Pearce, you didn't offend me at all.

When pressed by me and the counselor (in a playful manner) K informed us that her and W are going to a hotel to get married, spend the night and then go to breakfast in the morning.  She knows you don't spend the night with someone unless you're married to them, so logically they are getting married first.  But it's not right now...it'll be when they're 13!  

So that alleviates some of my fears, she just wants to make things official with her boyfriend   

****************************************************************************************************

On the farm front...

I have a duck in the bathtub.  She was having trouble walking last night.  She has been dewormed, is on antibiotics and received energy powder in her water.  I've come to the conclusion that she was likely dehydrated, something that can happen quite frequently to livestock in winter.  She's doing a lot better this morning and Vinnie is a little bit miffed to have another critter share his area of the house.

We had a dehydrated guinea in the shower the other day.  She recovered within hours and was ready to leave the building.  That bathroom is the coldest area of the house, so it's ideal for hospital triage.

Heard the goats carrying on about 3am and went to check it out thinking Diva might be kidding and found them having a goat party.

Gotta a busy day planned today and will be dropping off some of my goodies to the store.  I was baking all day yesterday and they are also getting Peppercorn Jelly and Garlic Jelly.

Enjoy the new year folks, it's your opportunity for rebirth so to speak!


----------



## elevan

Um....this is really really gross so if you're gonna get squeamish please don't read this post.

There will now be a pause to allow you to exit...

*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
My mom's rabbits ate one of their own!  WHY???  WHY WOULD THEY DO THAT?!  They have food - they have water - they are herbivorous not carnivores!  Anyone have a clue?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I've heard of rabbits doing that before. idk why though.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I don't know why either but I have heard of that before too.  Maybe like hamsters or gerbils, a young mom sometimes isn't ready to take care of them and will eat their young.


----------



## elevan

It's not babies being eaten by their mama though, it's one sibling (4 months old) eating their brother or sister.  And I mean eating...nothing left but a foot and tail and found chewing on the foot.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

elevan said:
			
		

> It's not babies being eaten by their mama though, it's one sibling (4 months old) eating their brother or sister.  And I mean eating...nothing left but a foot and tail and found chewing on the foot.


Now that I have not heard of. That is weird...

About the siblings eating each other.


----------



## jodief100

I have heard of sibling rivalry but that is taking it a little too far. Glad my sister never thought of it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I have heard of sibling rivalry but that is taking it a little too far. Glad my sister never thought of it.


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I have heard of sibling rivalry but that is taking it a little too far. Glad my sister never thought of it.


----------



## elevan

The offending rabbit will go to freezer camp today and hopefully we'll be done with this craziness among the buns.

I've done some research and it seems that males are prone to kill other males and sometimes they'll rip the fur off as we've already seen but I've found nothing like this particular issue.  Why is it that the animals around me must be so weird?  

And why am I awake at 4:30am?????  Gah!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> And why am I awake at 4:30am?????  Gah!


I hear ya! ha It's 10:00 and still to early. lol


----------



## BarredRockMomma

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I have heard of sibling rivalry but that is taking it a little too far. Glad my sister never thought of it.


X2


----------



## elevan

The offender is now resting in the freezer.  It explains why Vinnie wanted no part of being put back outside...he knew too much it seems.


----------



## elevan

Spent a few hours in Children's Hospital this evening with K.  Thankfully she didn't have appendicitis which is what we had feared but she is fully constipated.  Sure she wouldn't want me to tell everyone that but...hey, I'm her mom


----------



## Southern by choice

Yikes, that can be really bad if not caught in time! Hopefully no bacterial infection in the gut! You've gotta be tired. Emergency rooms just take it right out of you! Hope K can move it out without too much pain.


----------



## elevan

Unfortunately she's been dealing with chronic constipation for the past 6 months and we cannot get into see the GI specialist at Children's until next month...and we scheduled that several months ago!

The doctor last night said that it's likely inherited and she'll likely deal with it in some form her whole life.  Ugh.  Unfortunately we don't know her family history as her bio mom was adopted and bio father is unknown.  I hate for things to crop up unknown but that's the way it is in this case, at least when you know a family history you can prepare yourself for what might come up.

She was scared to take that ambulance ride to Children's but they were very nice and she came home with a stuffed pink pig that she named Piggie.

Yesterday before this happened I found 5 - 2 way radios in the back of a cabinet that I didn't know about and charged them up.  I'm now sitting listening to the kids coordinate chores on them.  It's much more effective than yelling across a field


----------



## jodief100

Glad K is OK.   

Those radios sound very helpful.  We have a pair around here somewhere......


----------



## bonbean01

X 2!!!!


----------



## verkagj

Gosh, your life is exhausting! So glad that it was not appendicitis.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Hugs for K!


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Spent a few hours in Children's Hospital this evening with K.  Thankfully she didn't have appendicitis which is what we had feared but she is fully constipated.  Sure she wouldn't want me to tell everyone that but...hey, I'm her mom


I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## elevan

OMG I'm absolutely shaky right now and just recently stopped crying.  I came home from picking the kids up from school to find the neighbor's dog attacking one of my animals.  I laid on the horn, threw it into park and jumped out of the car running at it.  The horn startled the dog enough to make it let go and I realized that it was Hank, our head rooster.  I kept running to make sure he was ok and he ran to one of our dogs for protection.  I then proceeded to chase after the dog all the while yelling for the neighbor to get it.  They come out yelling at me that it's just and _bleepin _bird.  I LOST it and gave them everything that was on my mind which of course escalated the yelling between us.  I called the dog warden and the sheriff's department over the situation.  The deputy just left.  He's an animal lover too, even gave Hank some love.  Dog warden is next door with the neighbor and since the neighbor is yelling, I'm guessing that she's getting a citation.  I'm so sick of this particular neighbor.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

I hope you all are ok.


----------



## elevan

I feel like I'm gonna hurl right now quite frankly as I'm coming down from a major adrenaline rush.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

I can relate to the adrenaline drop. Have a cup of tea?


----------



## CocoNUT

OMG! I hope Hank is ok!  Where were your dogs? (Or are they friendly with the neighbor's dog?) I'd be LIVID! Hopefully the neighbor will get cited...but I'd be careful that she's try to retaliate....
shotgun loaded with rocksalt maybe? I'm just glad everyone is ok! (Neighbor's dog went after my daughter...ONCE...fence went up two days later (front yard). They're NICE though...although they DO have to put up with Gus barking all night now! lol 
Keep us updated!


----------



## BrownSheep

I am so glad he's alright. I would hav lost it too if it had been one of my turkeys!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh what a terrible feeling to be confronted by a dog attacking one of your critters.


----------



## HankTheTank




----------



## DonnaBelle

Emily I'm glad your bird is OK.

Hope everyone is all right, and the dog is restrained.

DonnaBelle


----------



## jodief100

I cannot even imagine.    I am not certain I would have been able to restrain myself over the "it's just a bird" thing.  

I hope Hank is OK and the neighbor realizes she can't just let her dog run wild.


----------



## elevan

Sad AND joyous news today.

I found Maggie dead.  I have suspicions.

Diva kidded.  2 boys.  She rejected the first and he is now in my living room.

Don't have a lot of time, that'll have to be all the details for now!


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> Sad AND joyous news today.
> 
> I found Maggie dead.  I have suspicions.
> 
> Diva kidded.  2 boys.  She rejected the first and he is now in my living room.
> 
> Don't have a lot of time, that'll have to be all the details for now!


Sorry about Maggie  Congrats on the new kids,  but sorry you have a bottle baby now.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Not much else to say but  and you and the kids are in my thoughts.


----------



## jodief100

I am so sorry about Maggie.  That is horrible to come home and find her like that.  I hope it wasn't what I am thinking it was...........


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Congrats on the new kids!    Even though one is going to be a lot of work!!


----------



## bonbean01

Oh Em...you really need to catch a break!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## elevan

Maggie was found with a broken neck...in the middle of the field...with nothing around to break her neck on.  I'm suspicious and I reported it.

ALL of our guineas are also missing and the neighbor threatened to kill them yesterday.  If they don't show tomorrow morning, I'll report them as missing in a suspicious fashion.

DH's cat, Chowdy, is missing as well.

I'll nail them to the wall (legally) if they did this.


Now, for happier thoughts.  Here's some baby pics.

Diva and the twin she decided to keep.






Scottie, our little bottle baby.  I know, I know...I've always said that I'd never have one but I couldn't let this precious one die now could I?


----------



## bonbean01

Oh Em...I'm so sorry 

Your baby goats are adorable!!!!


----------



## SheepGirl

Sorry about Maggie  What was she...? A chicken, goat...?


----------



## greenbean

I'm so sorry for your loss :/  I hope your guineas and the cat turn up fine.

Lovely babies!


----------



## elevan

Maggie was a goat.  She was the one who rode the llama.


----------



## autumnprairie

I hope you find your missing animals sorry about Maggie


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Your goat had her neck broken, your guineas are missing, and your crazy neighbor threatened retaliation yesterday....that sounds INCREDIBLY suspect and not only that, if they would do something that awful, that is plain scary.  I hope that some other explanation comes up but if not, I sure hope they make an arrest.  Do you have any deer cameras by chance or know someone that has one or two you could set up in a bush or tree?


----------



## bonbean01

I was thinking the same thing Pearce....it is totally awful and seems too much for it to be by chance?


----------



## autumnprairie

That is a good idea Pearce Pastures


----------



## elevan

It makes me totally sick to think about it. I didn't shoot their dog (though I wanted to), the deputy didn't shoot their dog (though he felt the same as I), the warden didn't make them surrender the dog but she gave them a ticket. A TICKET!  It's too coincidental imo given the threats that they made.  Scary indeed...it is a proven fact that those who will murder animals often have no qualms about hurting people.  There are tracks in the snow that very apparently walk from their house to our fence and continue into the field as though the fence were hopped.  I'm really really disturbed by this whole thing.


----------



## SheepGirl

If I were in your situation, I would take pictures to document the foot prints from their house to yours and definitely report the whole thing to the authorities. Maybe they can even get the size foot print to match up with your neighbor?


----------



## autumnprairie

Good idea


----------



## BrownSheep

If you haven't please take photos of EVERYTHING. If you do chose to take legal action it will be indespensible.  When I was young my dad ,who is a lawyer, took legal action to prevent  10,000 head dairy from being built near our home by preventing dairies being built so close to the flood plain. A short time after that our dog went missing. We have no proof but the comments their foreman made but we believe he took it and shot it.


----------



## autumnprairie

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> If you haven't please take photos of EVERYTHING. If you do chose to take legal action it will be indespensible.  When I was young my dad ,who is a lawyer, took legal action to prevent  10,000 head dairy from being built near our home by preventing dairies being built so close to the flood plain. A short time after that our dog went missing. We have no proof but the comments their foreman made but we believe he took it and shot it.


That is so sad I am sorry that there are people in his world that would take their anger out on an animal it just makes me sick


----------



## Bridgemoof

Gosh that's a terrible situation. So sorry about Maggie  I hope you get some closure on this situation.

And the baby goats are so cute! But you need a bottle baby like you need a hole in the head! I'd be doing the same thing, though.


----------



## jodief100

I am so sorry Em.  Has the sheriff been out to look at everything?  He should be.  As everyone else says, document the heck out of everything.  

Someone who would do this in retailiation over a ticket is a very disturbed individual.  Please, talk to the kids and make sure they stay very far away from the neighbor.


----------



## elevan

We've documented and taken pics of everything.  No sign of the guineas this morning either.     No signs of Chowdy  

DH is so mad he could spit nails.

The sheriff's deputy has taken his own pics and he's an animal lover like me, so the whole thing just disgusts him too.  I will push for legal action.  They made the threat, it appears to have been followed through with (the very next day) and I will not let them get away with it.


Scottie (bottle baby) is doing great.  He woke me up at 3am and 6am for a bottle though which is not how I wanted to wake up.  He no longer looks like skin over bones and is able to be up and walking around.  He's not quite sure what to do with his legs which seem super long to me. 

Thank you all for the   and the advice and the support.  It means a lot.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I would put up security cameras.    That is really scary.


----------



## elevan

Better subject!  Baby goat kisses are THE BOMB!  Scottie loves to give kisses after his "ba".  Golly, I'm baby talking a goat...what has become of me...a pile of mushy sappiness that's what!


----------



## autumnprairie

Baby goats always makes things better


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Baby goats always makes things better


Yes they do!


----------



## elevan

3am wake up calls are the pits but the excitement of that little goat makes it worth it.  I had DH feed him this morning but I heard DH having trouble with it and when I walked in Scottie ran up to me so happy to see me.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Scottie


----------



## elevan

He has discovered that the register vent puts out hot air and that is now where he is sleeping quite soundly.  

I better watch out of my house is gonna become a zoo.  I already have a rabbit in one bathroom and a baby goat in another.  We're planning an addition to the house this year to give K her own room and to add a "mud room".  I'm thinking about expanding that a little to include room for rehabbing sick, injured or other wise needy farm critters....am I crazy or what?


----------



## jodief100

How cute!


----------



## CocoNUT

If you're already add on...I say definitely add on a 'critter room'!   That's an AWESOME idea!   Either tile that room...or use sheet vinyl too...less mess/easier to mop up! I'd LOVE to do that at our place - but then I'd end up with ALL the critters in the critter room!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Welcome to MY world!


----------



## CocoNUT

I and forgot to say I'm really sorry about Maggie. That really sucks! Has the Sherriff done anything? Did you show/take photos of the trail leading from the neighbor's property to yours? I would SOOO be on the warpath right now! I'm brainstorming some PAINFUL 'booby traps' for these neighbors of yours that WON'T affect the goats. Hmmmmmm..........

Did the guineas or your DH's cat every show up again? Don't those people work?!


----------



## elevan

I forgot to tell you guys, the guineas and cat showed back up yesterday...tracks leading from neighbors.  And suspiciously right after I talked to the authorities about them being missing...draw your own conclusions from that one.

And I learned that not only did she get cited but she got a misdemeanor as well.


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> If you're already add on...I say definitely add on a 'critter room'!   That's an AWESOME idea!   Either tile that room...or use sheet vinyl too...less mess/easier to mop up! I'd LOVE to do that at our place - but then I'd end up with ALL the critters in the critter room!


We had a laundry room that had a smooth cement floor. I loved it cause after I brooded, or kept baby goats, kittens, or quail, or a blind rooster, or anything injured in there I could just sweep and hose it out! We used a scrubber with bleach and then just hosed it out the door. We have a little mud room at out new place with linoleum and I HATE it! I think if I could ever design a room it would be smooth cement floors with a big drain in the corner.

Happy to hear the guineas and kitty made it home safe!


----------



## elevan

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> CocoNUT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're already add on...I say definitely add on a 'critter room'!   That's an AWESOME idea!   Either tile that room...or use sheet vinyl too...less mess/easier to mop up! I'd LOVE to do that at our place - but then I'd end up with ALL the critters in the critter room!
> 
> 
> 
> We had a laundry room that had a smooth cement floor. I loved it cause after I brooded, or kept baby goats, kittens, or quail, or a blind rooster, or anything injured in there I could just sweep and hose it out! We used a scrubber with bleach and then just hosed it out the door. We have a little mud room at out new place with linoleum and I HATE it! I think if I could ever design a room it would be smooth cement floors with a big drain in the corner.
> 
> Happy to hear the guineas and kitty made it home safe!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the input on the critter room.  Concrete or tile sounds like the best bet imo.


----------



## elevan

Shared this on FB earlier and thought y'all might enjoy it too...

Listening to DH telling the baby goat that he doesn't want in with him as DH takes a shower and Scottie yelling the whole time as he apparently tries to get in the shower. Hilarious!


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## Queen Mum

Sorry to hear that things went so badly with the neighbor.  Sounds like it is somewhat balanced out with a baby in the house.  Babies are so much fun!


----------



## elevan

Found the solution to 3am feedings...Scottie chasing the kids around the house for about an hour makes for a very tired Scottie.


----------



## Bridgemoof




----------



## elevan

Took advantage of the nice weather and got some more work done on my mom's rabbit pens / grape vine trellis / strawberry bed.  Ran out of staples, so that limited what parts I could work on.  The grape vine trellis will also become our new gate into the field from the backyard.  And since our current gate is broken, I really want to get at least that feature done quickly but it's not working out that way.

Tomorrow's weather is supposed to be half of what it was today!  Half!  Ugh.

I'm so tired today that I just wanna go to bed right now, it's a wonder that I even got anything done.  DH asked what I was making for dinner and I almost told him whatever my dreams make for me.  Instead a roast is going into the oven.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Trellis sounds pretty.  We had a grape vine here but ended up digging it out because it was very unthrifty and looked dead most of the time.  Not sure what it takes to get them to take off.  Got any tips?


----------



## elevan

Ours is in nice moist ground that stays moist but not soaking wet all year (or most of it anyway).  That's really our only secret.


----------



## elevan

Scottie is doing FANTASTIC!  

He has learned to go into his crate at night when we say "Bedtime Scottie".  

He is slowly learning where going potty is appropriate, though he wants to try to go outside with Boingo  

And at a week old he is already practicing being bucky.


----------



## elevan

Here are a couple new pics of him.

DH just loves him






And here he is helping me with Facebook :/ (he's standing on my chest)


----------



## Bridgemoof

How adorable is he!


----------



## wannacow

He is so cute!!!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Awwwwe!!     What a cutie!!!
I want a Scottie!!!!!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

wannacow said:
			
		

> He is so cute!!!


X2


----------



## bonbean01

awww...too cute!!!!


----------



## elevan

SERIOUSLY?!!!!!!! I just got a call from a deputy sheriff who said and I quote "Your neighbor is accusing you of cutting her electric fence to let her horse out so that it would get hit by a car" WHAT?!!!!!! This is the same deputy who saw me crying over my rooster being attacked by her dog, he told me flat out he didn't believe it was me because I was an animal lover quite obviously when I would cry over a rooster. This really really pisses me off. She has that horse in a tiny tiny area with a single strand of electric fence wire (not electrified), I'm betting that the horse broke through the fence wanting the grass on the other side.


I'm burning mad


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## bonbean01

Don't blame you Em...I'd be burning mad too


----------



## greenbean

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

>


X2


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Amazing!    Some people never cease to amaze you.   

You have to wonder.  This persons life must be miserable.


----------



## Shelly May

There are some people in this world that just can't get through life without DRAMA in it, I have met a few, is it the attention
they get from it? and if there is no real drama, they make it up. Sounds like your neighbor might be one of these people.

I believe they have medicine for this????


----------



## Vickir73

Scottie is freaking ADORABLE .  Neighbor is the backside of a mule


----------



## autumnprairie

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> Scottie is freaking ADORABLE .  Neighbor is the backside of a mule


X2


----------



## Pearce Pastures

x3  He is stinking cute as could be!  And your DH loving on him is pretty sweet too.


----------



## Southern by choice

That lil' baby is sooooo cute! I mean ridiculously cute! 

I hope you and your neighbor can find some sort of truce. Such a sad situation.


----------



## elevan

And now she's called the school and tried to cause trouble for K, saying that a boy dressed as a girl shouldn't be using the girl's restroom.  Well...K doesn't.  There are certain non gender restrooms that K uses in the school.  

Truce?  Not likely.  She's gonna have to croak or move for there to be peace on our street.


----------



## bonbean01

Mess with my critters and I'd be mad enough to spit nails too....now...mess with my children...that brings out my mama bear CLAWS!!!!

Hope it settles down Em


----------



## wannacow

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Mess with my critters and I'd be mad enough to spit nails too....now...mess with my children...that brings out my mama bear CLAWS!!!!
> 
> Hope it settles down Em


Oh yeah...


----------



## marlowmanor

wannacow said:
			
		

> bonbean01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mess with my critters and I'd be mad enough to spit nails too....now...mess with my children...that brings out my mama bear CLAWS!!!!
> 
> Hope it settles down Em
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...
Click to expand...

X2

Messing with my children is the one thing that will make me your absolute worst enemy. My children are my world and noone better even think about hurting them! 

I'm assuming the neighbor has no kids of her own if she is being such a PITA about yours. If she has kids of her own she is setting a very bad example for them.


----------



## Harbisgirl

Being pissed off is one thing, but that woman crossed the line. That is just crazy hateful. She is obviously willing to go to any length to get back at you. Too bad she doesn't know who she's dealing with


----------



## elevan

She has kids and grandkids that live with her marlow.  She just doesn't care about anything but revenge.  Her hatred changes nothing about who K is or how I deal with things.  Thanks for the confidence Harbisgirl.

She's a small woman as I say which is why I've never gotten along with her.  I don't take well to small minded people, never have and never will.

The principal and I had a good long talk yesterday and I laid it on the line for him about her personal vendetta.  Frankly he didn't care for her attitude but tried to address her "concerns" by telling her that they have protocols in place and have for some time now.

I'll share what a few of my friends had to say about it:



> What are these parents going to do when their kids are out in the real world??? Good grief, it's not like long hair and wearing pink are "contagious". It's called a preference. If they're that worried about their kids being followers then its says far more about their insecurity as a parent than it does about your child. Why is it that no one would be flipping out if it was a little girl who liked short hair, wore blue and played with trucks in the mud???  ~ A.R.





> And while I'm on my bandwagon... I'll throw out there one more piece of advice  When youth that I work with say things like "I'd never wear a pink shirt" I simply tell them that for sure it bothers them more than it would anyone else.
> 
> I also tell them that if you're going to wear a pink shirt... you have to "own it.!"
> 
> I personally have several pink shirts....dress shirts, dress shirts with french cuffs, etc. No one makes fun of me in anything I wear....I believe partially because "I own what I wear."
> 
> I generally wear brighter colors than many folks in my career... and I get compliments all the time... but I also believe that if I walked around in my tip toes acting like I felt weird my pink or yellow shirts... or my mulit colored, brighter shirts... I think some folks would eat me alive! LOL
> 
> In the mean time.... I'll continue to pray for the persecuted! ~ D.B.


These are the types of folks whose opinions matter to me, not those who spew hatred.  D.B. had a lot more to say but I thought that was his most poignant part...in essence "who cares what she says".

I appreciate the support that I get here from my online friends as well.


----------



## RemudaOne

"who cares what she says".

Exactly!  And while I can only imagine how hard this must be, I pray that you don't let it affect you too much.  It sounds to me like she is absolutely miserable in her life, don't let her inflict any of that on you.  I would imagine that nothing would make her happier than to know that she had made you mad, miserable, or ANYTHING less than completely happy .  

Praying for a peaceful day, week, year for you.


----------



## bonbean01

X 2!  Agree with Kristi


----------



## Mamaboid

This woman is a bully and should be treated as such.  The best way to defeat a bully is to never let them know they are getting to you.  Ignore them.  My Mom used to say 'when you have bested a fool, you have accomplished nothing'.  It fits here, cause this 'person' is clearly a fool.


----------



## goat boy

Just out of curiosity do turken chickens actaully try to hatch anything you put under them?


----------



## elevan

goat boy said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity do turken chickens actaully try to hatch anything you put under them?


I don't have turkens.


----------



## CocoNUT

hey elevan...  

like my DH said "that's pretty low" for this lady to mess with your kid. Eventually people like this DO seal their own fate...they really do. Just keep doing what your doing, let K know how you feel and that you support him, and it'll all work itself out. I personally STRONGLY DISLIKE people like that (I'm surrounded by them at work)...but I just keep doing my thing. What is that quote about "character is NOT expressed by what you do, but through how you handle the situations you're presented with," or something like that. 

You take care of yourself and keep on keeping on.


----------



## Vickir73

she is jealous of the fact that K obviously has a mother who loves and supports her and who has a great relationship with her children.  She is jealous of a woman who has her life together and is obviously enjoying her life and everything around her.  You keep taking the high road and keep doing what you are doing and keep communicating with the school.  Pray for your neighbor.  Mom always told me to either ignore bullies or kill them kindness.   She always said that would aggravate them more than striking back at them.  So I say, kill her with kindness . . . at least until you can find a good place to hide the body


----------



## marlowmanor

Just wanted to say . Haven't heard from you in a few days. Hope all is well.


----------



## elevan

I've had a nasty virus the past few days and haven't felt like even getting out of bed, let alone look at the computer.  Thanks for checking in marlow.

Scottie is doing great and is THE most spoiled goat that I've ever known...wonder how that happened?    He's now learned to jump the baby gate so we have to keep the bathroom door closed to contain him.

Scottie and Boingo have become great friends (supervised only)...problem is that they both think that Scottie is a puppy  

One of K's instructor's at school is in hot water for upsetting K by insistently telling K that she is a boy regardless of what she thinks (or knows).  I laid down the law with the principal and it will be addressed appropriately or else.

B is doing fairly well in school and we'll be setting up his initial IEP next Friday.  He'll be placed in a small classroom for most of the day which is something that we've been pushing for for quite a while now.


----------



## bonbean01

Hope you get to feeling better soon Em 

Yup...that teacher needs a swift kick to the butt...saw on Huffington Post news this morning an article about someone like K...who at age 5 realized "he" was a "she"...it isn't on there anymore or I'd email you the link in case you didn't see it.  She wrote a letter to the President about people understanding kids like her and that they had rights too 

Glad B is doing better in school...a smaller class sounds like a good thing.

Scottie sounds like a blast!  What fun!!!


----------



## bonbean01

Went digging and found it...thought you might be interested to read it if you haven't already.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...maing-grid7|maing6|dl41|sec1_lnk1&pLid=260804


----------



## elevan

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Went digging and found it...thought you might be interested to read it if you haven't already.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...maing-grid7|maing6|dl41|sec1_lnk1&pLid=260804


Thanks for that.  I love finding articles of young trans children to share with K!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

We are getting so much entertainment from our little bottle baby too. She's figured out how to climb stairs, and is currently trying to jump up on the couch. 

She thinks our male beagle is her mommy. She keeps going under him looking for lunch. He just stands there looking at me with this pitiful look on his face. If he sits or lays down she is jumping all over him. She keeps sticking her head in the dog food bowl like he does. 

How will you transition Scottie outside? I'm very worried about the attachment this one has formed with us. 

Sorry you're feeling under the weather - I've got it too. Sinus infection/ear infection. yuck. How much snot can one person produce?! 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## elevan

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> How will you transition Scottie outside? I'm very worried about the attachment this one has formed with us.


My plan...(haha, they don't always work out) is to put him in a pen with his twin and *hope* that they hit it off.  We'll see how that goes.  

eta:  After they are both weaned.


----------



## elevan

Well Scottie was introduced to his brother and couldn't care less.  Of course DH did this when Scottie was hungry and all he cared about was getting his ba.  

Finished a hole of my mom's 3 hole rabbit hutch and moved her buns into it as it was bigger than their current digs.  Next I'll finish up another hole that just needs a front and then tackle redoing their previous digs (I built off the original hutch).  Then I'll need to finish her grape trellis over the hutch and tie her grape vine to it to start training it.  Getting there...I'll get pics when it's done.

I'll be doing a jelly demo next week at the store that sells my stuff.  I'll not be making jelly but showing folks how to use my unique jellies.  They'll be sponsoring a swap meet right next door, so it should be busy...and the temp is supposed to go up again which makes it better for folks to walk the downtown stores.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

I took little Ellie out to see her siblings - no one paid any attention to each other. 

My "plan" is to move her to the barn - once weaned - and seperate her with my doeling born in October. I'm hoping the two of them will bond as playmates. They are actually half sisters.

Maybe I can convince her that she is a goat, and that she really does belong in the barn. 

We'll have to compare notes on the transition process.


----------



## elevan

Scottie is NOT happy right now.  He got moved from the bathroom to the laundry room since he was playing in things he shouldn't.  He has no register vent to sleep on now, so that makes him mad.  He cannot see us, that makes him mad.  It's a tad cooler, that makes him mad.  He's been screaming at me for the past hour....hopefully he calms down soon.


----------



## Vickir73

Hope you get to feeling better.  Hope you have fun at the swap - would love to be able to attend.  I've got a ton of jelly from last year and really need to find some new things to do with it.  All the kids are sick of PB&Js. Don't think we will be making more this year since we still have so much


----------



## verkagj

Stay strong. Don't give in to Scottie! They seem to be able to find our weak spot.:/


----------



## elevan

And so the war is on...

J2P has been updated.


----------



## Vickir73

why can't people just leave children alone?   I don't understand it - and probably never will.  Why can't you just accept them for who they want to be and quit trying to change them into what you think they should be??? My nephew prefers to play with Barbies and little pet shops and, you know what?? that what I buy him.  I don't care what other say (even family members). I think it is wonderful that K has such loving parents and friends who support her.  Kudos to you for trying to help K be whatever K wants to be.


----------



## bonbean01

X 2 what Vicki posted!!!!  I've said it before, and will say it again...mess with me and there will be trouble...mess with my children and that means war!!!!

Hang in there Em...this has to be so hard when it really shouldn't be hard at all...people like to "talk" tolerance for differences, yet don't "live" it.  Give K a big hug from me and let her know that people who have not even met her are reading your journal and are very proud of her being just who she was meant to be


----------



## currycomb

stay strong em  for that precious child. she should be who she wants, she can be anything she wants to be. keep reminding her and yourself, it will help deal with the bullies and those that just don't get it


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I don't know what to say but this just pushed me over the edge today.  This world is so messed up.  We are hatefully, ignorantly judgmental towards others who are different from us and we don't even spare the children our sharp tongues.  What good is being done by anyone walking about and shaming others or trying to convince them, and the world, that who they are is any less that who "we" are?  It sickens me, just sickens me!

Edited to add in sarcastic quotation marks.


----------



## elevan

I'm having a real hard time personally right now.  One of those parents threatened K with physical harm.  I'm just sick right now.  If I'm not on for a few days, don't worry I'm just taking a break.


----------



## bonbean01

Anyone uttering a physical threat can be charged for that.


----------



## Nifty

Don't worry Em, we've got your back!

So sorry you and your family are going through this stuff, you're a trooper and have been amazingly strong as you've gone through all this.   Let us know if there's anything we can do for you!


----------



## CocoNUT

totally UNACCEPTABLE! Law enforcement should be notified...seriously! You wanna borrow Gus?


----------



## jodief100

What is wrong with people?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

We are here for you Em.  
Let us know fo there is ANYTHING we can do.


----------



## elevan

Thank you for the support!  The support that I've received from sometimes complete strangers is unbelievable for a small town humble girl such as myself.  I didn't realize so many people have been reading and understanding our story until the parents creating a backlash got one of their own from our supporters

And yes, physical threats will be / have been reported to the authorities.  I don't put up with that type of stuff.

My biggest worry is the trickle down effect to K.  She's amazingly strong but I shelter so much from her...though I did break down and cry when this all started and grabbed her in a fierce hug and told her I WILL SUPPORT YOU ALWAYS!

I had a friend contact me today who is studying psychology and wants to use our story (no names) to show the difference between familial support and peer pressure and how it can affect these kids.  I readily agreed.  After all, it's the premise of which I do my blog - to educate.

I also contacted TYFA, a leader in trans youth issues to help me figure out how to put out the fire that has been started by a few hateful people.  I've a meeting at the school tomorrow to discuss what we're gonna do.  Thankfully I have the school's support and they do not and will not put up with bullies whether they be kids or parents.  One parent even suggested that my allowing K to be herself was child abuse!!!  What???!!!  Thankfully, I have doctors letters to back up her diagnosis and scientific articles all in what's called a "safe folder" that I carry in my purse in case of emergencies of stupidity.


----------



## CocoNUT

Well K knows you love her...and I'm sure she appreciates that so much! She probably sees/hears more than you know, unfortunately. People are CRUEL...plain and simple. But with loving and supportive family...kids grow up strong. I'm very glad to hear the school is so supportive - that is a MAJOR bonus! Child abuse?! WTH? Some people...I swear...  But ignorance does not justify a response of violence. Pity them...for they are fools. 
and more    to you and K!


----------



## elevan

Well, it's almost time and I'm almost ready...for my jelly demo that is  

My menu for today is:
Sundried Tomato Jam Mini Meatballs
Lime-Rita Thyme Jelly Chicken Wings
Vodka Garlic Jelly Chicken Wings
Garlic Jelly Sausage Bites
Chamomile (Jelly) Butter Chicken

The goal is to teach folks how to use my jams / jellies to create great food.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Remuda1

Best of luck, I know it will go great for you


----------



## bonbean01

Good luck Em!!!!  And I would love your sundried tomato jam with meatballs...but I know...if you told me, you'd have to kill me


----------



## elevan

Waiting to start


----------



## bonbean01

Wish I could be there!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

So, how did it go?


----------



## bonbean01

Yes, I've been waiting to hear too!


----------



## elevan

The demo was slow going as it was bitter cold and snowing and folks just don't wanna walk downtown in those conditions.  I got the opportunity to educate a few folks and made a few sales, so it wasn't a loss by any means.  Plus I have to volunteer time in the store every month so my time went toward that as well.


Today has been one of those days that you need a do over.

Rollie (rabbit) had babies this morning.  4 of them and as of tonight there are no survivors.  It was her first litter, so hopefully next time will go better.  They were born on the wire and it's bitter cold today.

K cut herself this evening...right on the webbing between the thumb and forefinger of her writing hand.  Had to go to the ER for stitches - 2 of them, which she wasn't a bit happy about.


----------



## bonbean01

Poor K...hugs for her 

Sorry about the bunnies


----------



## elevan

She's having such a struggle just getting dressed this morning.  You never realize how much you use your thumb and forefinger unless you cannot use it.

I'm sitting here listening to Scottie bouncing off the walls (quite literally).  The moment he hears people in the morning he wants his ba.


----------



## Vickir73

poor K - hugs and more hugs.  My boy stepped on a nail this weekend - it didn't go deep, but did draw blood.  He's up to date on his shots, so we didn't go to the er and as of this morning you can't even tell.  In fact, that same night when I was washing him in the bath he said snatched his foot from me and yelled "No, no, no, not my foot - it hurts!!"  Well, come to find out, the nail went in the other foot   Tell K that girls handle things waaaay better than boys any day!!


----------



## elevan

As I sit here typing this, Boingo is in the laundry room cuddling with Scottie.  He loves that little goat and Scottie loves him just as much.  I worry about Boingo when Scottie must go outside in a few weeks.  He got depressed when Beanie died, I'm afraid he'll do the same when Scottie is taken away.  They are so sweet together, but I just cannot have a house goat.

I have to work at Harvest this afternoon and will be taking in some Valentine's Hot Chocolate Stick Bouquets to sell.  The wrapping on the sticks is done to make them look like roses.  In case I didn't say before, I have to volunteer 8 hours in the store each month to have my products sold there.  I do it in 2 hour blocks on Fridays.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

That you sell everything that you take with you today Good Luck!


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> As I sit here typing this, Boingo is in the laundry room cuddling with Scottie.  He loves that little goat and Scottie loves him just as much.  I worry about Boingo when Scottie must go outside in a few weeks.  He got depressed when Beanie died, I'm afraid he'll do the same when Scottie is taken away.  They are so sweet together, but I just cannot have a house goat.
> 
> I have to work at Harvest this afternoon and will be taking in some Valentine's Hot Chocolate Stick Bouquets to sell.  The wrapping on the sticks is done to make them look like roses.  In case I didn't say before, I have to volunteer 8 hours in the store each month to have my products sold there.  I do it in 2 hour blocks on Fridays.


How are the Hot Chocolate Stick Bouquets made? I'd be interested to try something like that for Valentine gifts for Logan's teachers.


----------



## elevan

My recipe for hot chocolate sticks is a secret but you could do a simpler version of them.

Take big campfire marshmallows and dip them in chocolate.  Put a stick in them and let them dry.  Wrap them in pink or red cellophane bags and twist tie them, then turn the bag ends up to create the rose.  I have a pic on my farm facebook page.  Then place them in jars that are decorated with ribbon or tie them to a foam wreath that's wrapped in ribbon.


----------



## elevan

I'm about to just give up.  The kids shut up the coop last night and shut Cinni (our best chicken mama) in the door last nite...literally her neck was shut in the door.  I am so mad, so disgusted and so fed up.  If one thing goes right, 2 more go wrong.  What an awful way to die.


----------



## Bridgemoof




----------



## Symphony




----------



## elevan

I was the featured vendor in Harvest's newsletter this week.  Check it out .


----------



## bonbean01

Thats great Em!!! 

And so sorry about Cinni


----------



## elevan

Ugh!  The kids left the gate that connects the barn and the backyard unlatched and now Jerry (llama) and the goats are in the backyard.  Guess they'll be feasting on bushes until DH gets home shortly to help put them all back.  Just can't let the dogs out to potty or they'll become hamburger ala Jerry.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Hope everything gets better for you today.


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## elevan

Today we said goodbye to Goldie, our oldest goat.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## marlowmanor




----------



## Bridgemoof

Sorry about Goldie Em.


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## elevan

My email has been hacked.  If you have ever corresponded via email with me and you now are getting an email with the subject line of "Emily LeVan" and a single link in the email, just delete - it's spam.


----------



## elevan

Scottie thinks that he is a puppy and cuddles with DH on the couch and watches t.v. with him.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is funny!

Who do you use for a livestock vet?


----------



## bonbean01

How cute!!!!


----------



## elevan

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> That is funny!
> 
> Who do you use for a livestock vet?


Fredericktown Veterinary Clinic


----------



## bonbean01

Em...I believe you have a goat with an identity problem...yes...he thinks he is a dog and he is just so terribly cute and sweet! 

We put so much into the care of our animals...why not enjoy it???  That's part of it too!  What to B and K think of him?  Bet they love him up too...and you I can tell are smitten!


----------



## ksalvagno

Thanks for the vet info.

I'm so sorry you are going through so much. I hope things calm down for you in the near future.


----------



## Vickir73

for the chickies and Goldie.  Maybe you could potty train Scotty and just keep him in the house


----------



## BarredRockMomma

You have what I call a puppy goat


----------



## elevan

Got a call the other day from a Celiac Support group wanting me to spotlight my business at their next meeting and offer some of my products there as well. They said that they've heard a lot of good things about my baked goods -


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Congradulations! I am so happy to hear about your sucess!


----------



## Vickir73

congrats!!!!


----------



## elevan

I must have a hex on me!  If one thing goes right 5 more goes wrong.  Jerry, our llama, just passed away.  The guy who usually does large equipment work for us is in Florida.


----------



## bonbean01

So sorry Em


----------



## BarredRockMomma

and  with you


----------



## elevan

I can't stop crying.  He was such a kind animal and had such soulful eyes.  I felt such peace looking into his eyes and loved to give him hugs.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic




----------



## Mamaboid

So sorry.


----------



## alsea1

Oh dear. Poor Jerry. Sorry you lost him


----------



## Bridgemoof

I'm so sorry


----------



## purplequeenvt

I'm sorry! I know how hard that is. I lost 2 this winter and one was my do-anything-go-anywhere old man.


----------



## Southern by choice

Trying to catch up on BYH..was going to say I have a scottie too , then I saw about your llama passing away. So sorry em. Do you know what he died of?


----------



## elevan

The folks we rescued him from got him from an auction, so we have no idea how old he was.  He was in good health.  Age is our best guess without a necropsy (which we won't be doing on this one).

He was a favorite here and will be missed greatly.


----------



## jodief100

I am so sorry Em.  I have tears in my eyes.  I never thought I could love an animal I never met but I do love Jerry.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

elevan said:
			
		

> The folks we rescued him from got him from an auction, so we have no idea how old he was.  He was in good health.  Age is our best guess without a necropsy (which we won't be doing on this one).
> 
> He was a favorite here and will be missed greatly.


I think he was a favorite everywhere.  The llama who was loved worldwide.

Hugs and I'm so sorry you lost him.


----------



## greenbean

I'm so sorry!


----------



## elevan

Thank you all.


The kids started 4-H today as clover buds.  Our first meeting with a brand new general group.  It should be fun.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I am so sorry Emily.   I sure hope you start seeing some better days soon.  I just loved your photos of Jerry and the goat riding him.


----------



## elevan

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I am so sorry Emily.   I sure hope you start seeing some better days soon.  I just loved your photos of Jerry and the goat riding him.


The goat that rode him was Maggie.  We lost her a little while back to a broken neck.  I've been babying her daughter as she's the last link we have to Maggie.

Jerry even let B ride him.  I know I posted on FB, can't remember if I posted here.  Here it is in case anyone missed it.


----------



## elevan

Gonna be a rough morning.  We have a friend coming over to help us bury Jerry.


----------



## bonbean01

I certainly remember that photo...B looks so delighted 

Sorry again Em...this won't be easy for you...RIP Jerry, and take comfort Em that Jerry lived with you with love


----------



## elevan

Jerry is buried.  It was rough getting him out of the area of the barn that he had passed in.  Even rougher still was finding Lilly, one of the goats, curled up next to him...dead as well.  Broken heart?  I don't know.  She was well over 10 in age and our up and down swing of weather has been especially hard on her.  What a "in the can" type of morning.


----------



## ragdollcatlady




----------



## ragdollcatlady

Sorry to hear about your critters!


----------



## autumnprairie

I hope your week gets better


----------



## currycomb1

nothing really helps with loosing ones cherished animals, but take comfort knowing his time with you was the best he could have hoped for. this winter has been especially hard on all the animals, humans included. and hey, he has a friend to cross that rainbow bridge with!


----------



## Vickir73




----------



## CocoNUT

Oh hon! 
Just think of Jerry and Lilly snuggling together...they are obviously the best of friends.


----------



## ksalvagno

I am so sorry. That is just heartbreaking.


----------



## greenbean

I'm so sorry


----------



## elevan

I need one day where everything goes right...

But it won't be today.  Just got home from the school...the principal's office to be exact.  At which they suspended B for 3 days for pulling the fire alarm yesterday afternoon.  He was caught on camera so no doubt it was him.  His age is the only thing that kept them from calling in authorities too.  I am so mad at him right now.


----------



## bonbean01

Sorry Em...you truly did need a good day today after all you've been through 

I remember in elementary school how very, very tempted I was to do the exact same thing that B did...never did it...but really wanted to and see if it actually worked and wanting the excitement on boring days.


----------



## Vickir73

. . . we are not animals . . . . we cannot eat our children . . .


----------



## elevan

Bahahahahaha!  Though sometimes we wish we could!


----------



## elevan

Gonna be making a bunch of Sundried Tomato Jam today.  

Scottie is doing great and is just about weaned and ready to go outside.  I'm sure that he will hate it at first but he cannot continue in the house.

B is still working on his suspension, he goes back to school tomorrow.  Still hasn't told us why he pulled the alarm though.

DH is looking for a new job and I'm expanding my offering into jewelry.  I've always made it just never sold it before.

2 big goats are going to the processor on March 10!  Finally!  I keep having to chase them back over the fence that they keep leaping as if they were deer.

******************************************************************

_I've updated J2P, but am not linking it here because the newest post is a sensitive subject.  If you want to continue to see when I update my J2P posts please friend me on FB here .  It'll also allow you to share your feedback with me as I do not allow comments on the blog itself._


----------



## bonbean01

Sun dried tomato jam....


----------



## autumnprairie

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Sun dried tomato jam....


X2 
You are one amazing woman, to be able to do all you do and still keep going. You do your kids proud


----------



## elevan

Just finished up a ton of canning.  More Sundried Tomato Jam and some Peppered Plum Jam.  We're expanding to offer in more stores, so I'll be a canning fool for a while to come I guess.

Scottie will be going outside soon and I have to say that I am definitely ready to him to do so...he's starting to smell bucky.

I'm going to leave you this afternoon with a couple of personal thoughts...

Truth is a fluid thing in that it never has just one side.

Friendships are dear and no one should tell you that you must give up another friend to be theirs.

Life on the internet is complicated...people can be whoever they want to be (just like the Brad Paisley song), don't get sucked in.


I love this forum, for its knowledge, its quirks, its different personalities.  It too has its own fluidity and like a river flows through each person that joins it, each adding their own curves and landscaping.  While I've made friends here both singularly online and in person, it's just a forum...a place to learn and a place to talk that feels like a community.


----------



## elevan

SOMETHIN' 'BOUT A CUD
Something about chewin a cud in a farmer's field
A no trespass sign, you got time to kill
Nobody's gonna get hurt, so what's the big deal
Something about chewing a cud in a farmer's field

Something about leaves hanging on a tree
After a long hard day makes it taste just right
On a summer night
Something about leaves hanging on a tree

Something about a doe with a nice shiny coat
With a crunchy weed pressed against her lips
In that farmer's field, will make a buck a mess
Something about a doe with a nice shiny coat

Something about a meh that's gonna lead to more
Back behind the corn
The most natural thing, you've ever felt before
Something about a meh that's gonna lead to more

Something about chewing a cud in a field
And a doe with a nice shiny coat with a crunchy weed pressed to her lips
Begging for another kiss
Something about you and me and the birds and the bees
And Lord have mercy it's a beautiful thing
Ain't nothing 'bout it luck, something 'bout a cud


----------



## autumnprairie

I like it


----------



## elevan

DH changes that song to his own version every time it comes on...thought y'all would like it.

One more week and those crazy big goats go to the processor...never will I get a big goat again!  gah!

Made some Peppered Plum Jam last night.  Thinking that I'll put it on guinea fowl or chicken tonight for dinner.  Hmmm....choices.


----------



## CocoNUT

peppered plum jam? that sounds goooooood!


----------



## elevan

It is good  


Went to the court house today to get a vendor's license...only to be told that I need to go online to get it    Searched online and was told to get at the courthouse.  It took me 2 hours to figure out how to get the darn thing online and then it wasn't working properly.  :/


----------



## autumnprairie

Did you finally get it


----------



## bonbean01

Good grief!!!  That must have been maddening...hope you finally got it!!!


----------



## elevan

Got it this morning!

I've spent most of today itemizing the stuff that will be taken to the store to sell on Friday...jewelry, carved guinea eggs and jams.  Probably will bake some biscuits to take in too.


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## elevan

Just got the green light from another store that wants to sell my stuff!

Reaction to tasting my Sundried Tomato Jam..."OMG!  THAT IS GOOD STUFF!"


----------



## bonbean01

Congratulations!!!!  And I bet it tastes great


----------



## Vickir73

Congrats!!!! I'm so excited for you


----------



## autumnprairie

You are going to have start working full time canning soon.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Well, that is great news!


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> You are going to have start working full time canning soon.







I love it!  I really do but it's exhausting.  This expansion thing is scary...


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to have start working full time canning soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!  I really do but it's exhausting.  This expansion thing is scary...
Click to expand...

I can imagine that it is scary, I know you have a full load in all that you are doing. I am exhausted just thinking about all you do in one day.


----------



## Vickir73

He never gives you more than you can handle


----------



## elevan

Scottie has been playing outside and being a goat all by himself all day now.  Should *hopefully* make for an easier transition when he goes out permanently tomorrow.


----------



## bonbean01

Oh no...poor Scottie!!!!  Southern has a little goatie that is house trained...get her to give you some pointers and keep him as a house goat....he's so cute!!!!!

And careful Em to not burn yourself out...when we expanded on art shows and I was having to cut and frame photos all night to make deadlines...the fun was gone and today I see all those supplies and they make me shudder...same for all those handmade books of poetry I made until my hands and wrists gave out...pace yourself and never take on more than you can comfortably do and never take so much that the JOY of it is gone 

I burned out on the matting photos and burned out on the homemade books...shame really, as I loved doing them both...keep it enjoyable


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

I put our bottle baby out last week. I'm just taking her bottles to her in the barn.

She's fine.................................I cried for two days.

:/


----------



## elevan

We took our 2 big dairy goats to the holding yard today for processing tomorrow.  They weighed in at 78# and 82#.  I was surprised...I have pygmies that weigh more than that!

Priya and Precious were released into general population today.

Scottie is now in the pen with Barney (dog) and DH wants to cry.  Funny how I saved the little rascal and he and DH became so attached to each other.  :/

Now, time to clean up the laundry room thoroughly.


----------



## Queen Mum

No telling what MEN will attach to.   Alas, they are so easy for a baby anything to wrap around their little hooves, paws, hands, claws.


----------



## elevan

Scottie is not happy today.  He's been running along the fence that borders the back yard and screaming for his daddy (DH).  DH is heartbroken over it...I keep having to tell him to stay inside because he wants to go out and and cuddle with him.


----------



## RainySunday

Poor scottie and DH!  It is heartbreaking when a baby anything is crying for its person.  Tell DH to be strong though, they will be okay!


----------



## elevan

DH is going outside right now because Scottie is running around his pen screaming his fool head off like something is wrong, so we gotta make sure that all is ok.  I think he just wants attention, but we shall see...


----------



## elevan

Yep, Scottie is just a drama queen.  He wanted his daddy and daddy went out to him


----------



## bonbean01

Well...I guess I am a terrible enabler...but I'm with your DH...poor baby...both myself and DH would have done the same thing...except we would have brought him back in...we are terrible...but then we are the people that wanted a stray cat to be gone...couldn't shoot it...so we fed it...how dumb is that?  

Life is short...enjoy the Scotties when you can...don't be super strong...soak in all that joy   To heck with the consequences 

Em...you can smack me now


----------



## elevan

Marilyn, our rabbit doe that is in with Vinnie, just had babies this morning.  She's very protective....I almost lost my hand.


----------



## elevan

Scottie died in his sleep last night.  We are just devastated.

It was a cold cold night.  I'm kicking myself for putting him out before warmer weather arrived.


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> Scottie died in his sleep last night.  We are just devastated.
> 
> It was a cold cold night.  I'm kicking myself for putting him out before warmer weather arrived.


----------



## BarredRockMomma




----------



## bonbean01

Oh no!!!!!  I'm so terrriby sorry...such a delightful little imp!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

That is just heartbreaking.


----------



## elevan

Thank you all.  We're gonna really miss the little guy.

Tonight I attended a local Celiac Support group to feature my business and offer some of my products to their members.  It went well.  They were almost fighting over who would get to buy the 5 cinnamon rolls that I took with me    Biscuits and muffins went well too.

We pick up our goat meat from the processor tomorrow.  They came in at just under a 50% hanging weight ratio...at 35# and 37#.


----------



## Queen Mum

Oh Elevan,

I am so sorry for your loss...  You didn't and could not have known the outcome.   Give your DH a big hug...


----------



## Bridgemoof

NO! Not Scotty.  I know you guys are devastated. So sorry.


----------



## elevan

Never ever want a repeat of today!

Looked out the window to see Mom's horse IN THE POND struggling to get out.  I was home alone.  Called my mom...hours away and asked her to call anyone to help that she could think of.  My brother showed up a little while later.  All we could do was manage to keep her head above water.  We couldn't go in with her as the water was freezing cold and we'd need rescue too.  My brother's gf's dad showed up next...still couldn't get the horse out.

Panicked I called the dog warden...didn't know who else to call.  And the cavalry came.

2 fire departments showed up, the dog warden, an animal sanctuary and our vet showed up.  2 guys in wet suits entered the pond and everyone else grabbed ropes.

We pulled and pushed - not budging up that slope.

Next we tried sliding a piece of panel roofing under her and pulled and out she slid!

Then we wrapped her in straw and blankets and the vet began warm i.v. fluids.  They're outside now with her....I had to come in to warm up.  Please keep this 28 year old horse in your prayers, she's fighting.


----------



## bonbean01

Wow!!!!  That had to be awful 

Sending good thoughts and wishes for her


----------



## elevan

At this point the vet has administered 2.5 liters of warm fluids and given a warm enema.  Horse's pulse is at 18...30 is normal.  Blood pressure is pretty low but the fluids are helping with that.  Not a lot of leg movement yet which is what he wants to see.  Goal is to get her sternal soon.


----------



## promiseacres

Prays for the old mare!  hope she can find the will & strength to get up soon!


----------



## RainySunday

Oh my!  Thoughts and prayers to the mare, and you all working on her.  How stressful for everyone!  I really hope she pulls through.


----------



## elevan

She didn't make it     She just couldn't handle the stress of everything and laid her head down and dropped a few tears and she was gone.


----------



## BarredRockMomma




----------



## promiseacres

So very sorry


----------



## Symphony

That's terrible I'm so sorry for you and your mom's loss.  My thoughts go out to your family.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Absolutely devastating. You have had a really rough few days here, I can't even imagine. My sympathies to you for all of your losses.


----------



## autumnprairie

I am so sorry


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## elevan

I feel horrible because I despised that horse and wanted her gone but not like this...not like this at all.


----------



## bonbean01

Don't feel horrible...I remember that you didn't want that horse, but that did not cause this...it's sad to lose her this way, but totally nothing to do with how you felt about her


----------



## Canadiannee

RIP dear Mare... my condolences for you and your Mother *hugs*


----------



## Queen Mum

Oh Elevan,  I'm really sorry about your loss...

Your wishes did not cause this.  And they certainly didn't cause her misery... 

If wishes came true then we would all be in a world of hurt.  And the old gal would not have died, because I know you were there right with her wishing she would pull through.      That old mare did the best she could and so did you.   

Despising her probably sent a lot of energy her way and made her stronger.  So if you think about it, she may have lived longer because of you as well.    Even negative energy is a positive in some ways.  She lived to be 28 to spite you.      Now that energy is going to come back to you in the form of something positive, because even crotchity old gals leave something good behind.   All her antics and naughtyness will give you pause and probably make you smile when you think of her.  Bless her old heart.  She is probably up there now blowing raspberries at you at this very moment...


----------



## elevan

Thank you.

My week seems to be going from bad to worse....

Health Department pulled my Sundried Tomato Jam out of the store for "questions" to the Dept of Ag.  Dept of Ag classified it as a chutney which means it doesn't qualify for cottage food industry.    Which means, I can no longer sell it unless I pack it in a commercial cannery.  Boo.

I'm so upset over this.  It was my number one product and it opened the door to a second store who may now reconsider doing business with me if she cannot get the product that was her favorite.  Double boo.

I wish I knew when the sun was gonna start shining my way again...then I'd find a time machine and move forward.  Ah, but you're not given more than you can handle...I just wish that what I was given wouldn't be all dished out at once.


----------



## elevan

Ok...guess this is good news.  I'm gonna be on the radio next week to talk about my jams and jellies.  That is unless I faint from nervousness


----------



## BarredRockMomma

You will do just fine. Just pretend that you are talking to all your supporters on here.


----------



## elevan

That's what they said...sort of...just pretend you're talking to your customers - because you are!  I'm still nervous.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

I can relate never been on the raido. I have done a lot of public speaking in the past and I am a ball of nerves until I get started.


----------



## Queen Mum

Chutney is a a pickle  made from fruit, vinegar, spices and, sugar,

Jam is a A preserve made from whole fruit boiled to a pulp with sugar. 

I would argue with the authorities on that one...


----------



## bonbean01

I agree with Queen Mum on that...I would argue this for sure!

Woo hoo about the radio gig...you'll do fine once you get started   Oh...and now that you'll be famous...can I get your autograph?


----------



## elevan

Autograph?


----------



## autumnprairie

You'll do great


----------



## elevan

Have to make jellies today or tomorrow to fill the order for the 2 stores and bake on Tuesday.

We're expecting a big snowstorm later today but I'm not convinced...haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Sometimes our rules and laws are just silly.  I would be arguing too.  So how do *you * become a "commercial cannery"  . How exciting about the radio.  You will do great.  Did you get your snow?  We did   I am about to go outside with a hair dryer on an extension cord.


----------



## Queen Mum

BTW, I want some of that Sun dried Tomato JAM it sounds so yummy.


----------



## Vickir73

Elevan, where do you find the energy??? If it's in that sundried tomato jam, can I buy some ?????  I say argue with them - but I'm in a mood today and I'm all for arguing this morning   but I also think there's a difference between the two and I think you right 

Good luck on the radio - just imagine everyone necked


----------



## elevan

If anyone wants some sundried tomato jam and wants to pay for shipping, I'll send it to you.  I can't sell it but I can give it away to friends   I've got a ton of it and no way will we eat it all by ourselves.  Just PM me and we'll figure out shipping.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

I will defentaly be getting some.  on the goverment for not letting you sell it.


----------



## elevan

At this point I don't think it's worth it to look into "me" becoming a commercial cannery.  Though I may look into finding one to manufacture my product for me, if there is one close enough that I can monitor things.

I've thought about turning it into a tomato butter and seeing if I can go with that.  It would change the texture but if it maintains the flavor, I'd be all for the change.  We'll see...

Got my jellies done yesterday - Red Onion Marmalade, Vodka Garlic Jelly, Crabapple Jelly, Caliente Apple Jelly (Spicy).

I'll be working on baked goods tomorrow to fill Easter orders - Strawberry Chia Loaf, Cinnamon Rolls, Cheddar Garlic Biscuits, Blueberry Scones, Corn Parmesan Cornbread Muffins and Cheddar Crackers.

Pearce - we got our snow.  Enough to cancel school but I say that they could have gone  

Vickir73 - Energy?  No idea but it comes in spurts and when it's there I make use of it


----------



## elevan

All Sundried Tomato Jams are spoken for at this point.  Thanks all!

Well, I debut in the second store today.  I'm pretty excited about that.

Radio show is tomorrow.  Don't know if y'all can pull it in but it'll be on 1300 AM  (WMVO) from 10-10:30am right after the ever popular Tradio.

Decided to make Cinnamon Roll Bread last night.  Here's a pic to get your mouths watering.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

You are a mean, mean person to show us all pics like that!!!!    Lol, yummmm, I know I should have had breakfast before going on BYH this morning!!!
Good luck on the radio show!!!!  Unfortunatly, I can't pick up that chanel!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh, man that looks good.  Looks like I should have jumped on that chance to get some goods---went like hotcakes!    So how was your radio debut?


----------



## elevan

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> So how was your radio debut?


It's tomorrow morning.  I'm kind of afraid of peeing my pants


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oops!  Well glad I didn't miss it.  I am going to see if I can't get it in.    You'll do great (even if you happen to piddle).


----------



## elevan

I was just notified that I was bumped to April 5th's show.  Maybe they were afraid I'd piddle too lol


----------



## Elm Tree acres

You will be fine on the radio as you live and breathe everything you do so just give it to em and enjoy it


----------



## Queen Mum

elevan said:
			
		

> I was just notified that I was bumped to April 5th's show.  Maybe they were afraid I'd piddle too lol


That will give you time to get some depends.... depends on how worried you are ...   Depends on how well you can convince yourself of your awesomeness... depends on how confident you are in your product ... depends on whether you are NPO the night before...  depends on whether you drink too much water before the interview.


----------



## elevan

My grandma offered me some of her depends


----------



## elevan

Animal news....

Hopefully we have a couple (at least) pregnant does.  They've been with the buck all winter, so....

Baby bunnies are doing well and about too big for their nest.

Vinnie's (rabbit) incisors are growing out of control.   Option to remove them isn't there...he's mom's rabbit and she will not do it.  Option to cut them or grind them down is not there...too tedious to have to do over and over and from what I've read the animal's get really anxious more and more so each time.  So before long he'll be going to the freezer...I'll bawl like a baby.

We lost a chicken yesterday evening.  I'm pretty sure that she ate something sharp based on the inside of her throat.


----------



## elevan

I'm appreciating what I have today as I watch my Boingo as he lays in a ray of sunshine.


----------



## elevan

Laughing hilariously right now as DH chases a rooster around and around and around the yard trying to get him to go in.


----------



## elevan

Had a great Easter with the family.  Hope that every one else had the same!


----------



## bonbean01

Glad you had a great Easter...we did too, despite the rain


----------



## autumnprairie

It has rained everyday since Friday here  can we say MUDDY mess


----------



## Vickir73

yeah, we got rain too.  We still let the kids find the eggs but they (and the formally very pretty colored eggs) were soaked when they came in.


----------



## elevan

We're just cold here right now.  I am so done with the cold...time for weather that doesn't require coats!

Radio show will be this Friday, April 5 at 10am.  To go along with it I've asked the store to run a sale on my jams / jellies.  I'm hoping to sell out so that I can restock with the best sellers.    There's limited shelf space so I either pull product to bring in better sellers or find a way to move it.  I'd rather move the last single jars of products that are there.


----------



## autumnprairie

or you could pull it and sell them here. I would buy some and I am sure others would too


----------



## elevan

Tomorrow morning is the radio show!  I'm gonna do some volunteer work afterwards, so I'll let y'all know how it went tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## autumnprairie

Goodluck you will be great


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Goodluck you will be great


X2


----------



## Queen Mum

Good Luck!


----------



## elevan

Exciting news coming soon....watch for it!  :bun


----------



## jodief100

elevan said:
			
		

> Exciting news coming soon....watch for it!  :bun


You are so mean when you do this......

I hope all went well on the radio!


----------



## elevan

Radio show went great!  We talked about my jams / jellies and goat meat and my guinea eggs and a bunch of stuff in that short bit of time.  I wasn't as nervous as I thought that I'd be since it felt like I was talking to one person.


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting news coming soon....watch for it!  :bun
> 
> 
> 
> You are so mean when you do this......
Click to expand...

You didn't have to wait long...  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=325466#p325466


----------



## bonbean01

Glad you didn't make us wait forever!!!!  Very cool Emily...Congrats 

I'm sure you were great on your radio spot!!!  Yes...now you are famous...and we need your autograph


----------



## elevan

Funny, but I was considering autographing a hard copy of Goat Notes and auctioning it on our new BST system.  

Folks were coming into the store yesterday saying that they heard me on the radio and wanted to check the store out.  We're still trying to get people used to having a local foods store in their midst instead of them having to drive to Columbus to get "local" fresh foods.  The milk and butter at the store is awesome in and of itself and is well worth the extra cost...it comes in old fashioned glass bottles too.  Squirrel, next time you're in Mt. Vernon you should check it out...maybe I'll be there and we'll finally meet  

Gonna be working on the rabbit hutch / grape trellis / herb garden (yeah it's expanding again) this weekend.  I need it ready for me to plant herbs next month.

Thursday we're going to OSU to have B evaluated for Aspbergers.  Hopefully it'll give us even more leverage with the school to get him into a smaller classroom.  Really, I'm sick of the phone calls from the school saying that he's having trouble in his regular classroom.  All that "least restrictive environment" crap that they give that states they have to try to keep him in a regular classroom is really irking me.  He does wonderfully when he's able to go to a resource room.  This next week is gonna be a bear as he'll be 100% off meds for 3 days in order to be evaluated "as who he is" not the medicated B.  Problem is that he gets violent when he's off meds or they do drastic changes to them.  He stabbed his teacher with a pencil last time!  The school is excusing him to stay home rather than deal with that situation again, so it's all on me.  Maybe I should wear body armor this week.

I'm still looking for that day that everything is simple and "normal"....though with a transgender daughter, a son who is likely high functioning autistic, multiple business ventures, writing books, battling depression and chronic fatigue syndrome I'm not sure that day is ever gonna come.  I need someone to watch my kids so I can just sleep sometimes...all day would be nice sometimes  

I've got folks requesting chicks...not sure that I want to deal with chicks on top of everything else right now even though we need some fresh girls in our flock.  Might look at an order to Meyer's next month.  I could definitely incubate my own, but again it's just one more hassle right now.  What to do...what to do...  :/

I feel like I'm rambling but it's been a while since I gave a good update.


----------



## elevan

Finished the rabbit hutch today and got Marilyn, Vinnie and babies all moved.

Got a lot done on my herb garden enclosure.  I promise pics when it's all done!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

You are an inspiration to the rest of us. It is hard for me to fathom what you cope with on a daily basis. From this side it seems that you succeed at every thing you touch. Just reading your posts makes me believe that I too can accomplish the goals that I have for myself, my family and my little farm. Thank you for all you do. 

ya to the kids)


----------



## elevan

Thank you!


Just got my hard copy of Goat Notes.  I approved it and it's going for distribution.  

I highly recommend the eBook version here though since you can print as many or as few records pages as you want (plus it's cheaper by half).

I think I want to offer this hard copy to someone...maybe first person willing to cover the cost of the book plus shipping will get it personally autographed.  What do you think?  Or should I auction a personalized autographed copy so y'all can bid for it?  Help me out here...I don't wanna sit on an extra copy that I don't need    It'll be available (unautographed) anywhere that books can be ordered in approximately 6 weeks, so this is an advance copy.

I think I'm gonna delve into making gluten free pies (or fry pie style anyway).  I've had so many requests for pies and I've got a good recipe so why not give it a go?

My computer area is becoming overrun with all the books that I'm dealing with for various ventures that allow me to stay home with my kids that I'm gonna have to build an office if it keeps up.


----------



## jodief100

You amaze me.  You always do.


----------



## elevan

Found out yesterday that our unexplained animal deaths have an explanation.  Not the one that I wanted though.  They have essentially been murdered.  I know the culprit as they have confessed.  I'm absolutely sick to my stomach over this.  The range of animals goes from chickens to goats to a dog last night...the llama was suspicious but no confession to that particular animal.  We've lost a number of animals without good explanation this winter and now that I know why and how I wish that I didn't.


----------



## wannacow

I am just sick for you...  How terrible...


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## bonbean01

That is horrible!!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh that is just sickening! And the sad thing is no amount of retribution will bring those animals back. I'm so sorry.


----------



## PendergrassRanch

Murder?! By human hands?


----------



## Harbisgirl

What?! Someone did this? Who? Why?


----------



## elevan

Yes, unfortunately someone did this.  Someone I know very well, so will not say who.  Why?  Man, I wish I knew - that is my biggest question right now.


----------



## bonbean01

That person sounds very disturbed Em...keep a close eye on K and B !!!!  You never know just how crazy that person is!


----------



## elevan

Oh believe they are being watched closely!

B's evaluation today came back that he is not on the autism spectrum.  That's good.  We learned some interesting things about him though and will be doing a full genome testing to confirm some suspicions that the doctors have.

Marilyn, one of our rabbits, dropped 5 kits today on the wire.  She shouldn't have been pregnant...she shouldn't still be with a male....but alas they are not my rabbits.  I'm gonna get them separated though as inevitably I'm the one who finds these things.


----------



## Vickir73

Jeez louise Em - that is absolutely horrible.  I am glad you are keeping a close eye.  I can't even phantom why - only that that person is really disturbed and if they keep doing it, it would be just a matter of time before animals aren't enough.  I will say a prayer for y'all right now.  I pray for you and your babies (nonhuman and human) and I pray that this person can find help.

I'm glad B's tests came back good - or at least not autisim.  Hopefully the drs can find something and can find something that will help.  I hope you have a pleasant weekend.  And I got your PM, just keep forgetting to respond  - i'm sneaking now checking up on the forum and have to get off quickly before the boss comes out


----------



## elevan

Marilyn dropped 2 more babies this morning on the wire - dead.  Rabbits confuse the heck outta me.  Wish my mom would get rid of them or learn something about them and apply it so I don't have to deal with their craziness.


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope you can have that person prosecuted for animal cruelty or something. People are getting very angry and acting out on it nowadays. Don't know if the bad economy and everything is playing a role to encourage people to act out or what. I have never seen so much anger in people as I see in recent times.

Glad you are getting answers on B.


----------



## elevan

The person is mentally disturbed, confirmed mental illness.  Help is what they need, not jail as it would have no effect on them.  I'm pushing to see that they get the help that they need.


In other news...I walked into Harvest (store) today to deliver a special request for a customer - goat roast - to find that today goat meat and my jellies have been flying off the shelves.  Yay!  Looks like I'll be working to make more jellies this weekend and might have to look into buying more goats.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow, that is great! Looks like you got a good business going!

If all goes as planned, our house finally sold and I will be down in Cardington the end of May.


----------



## elevan

Congratulations!  I love the Cardington area.  My aunt lives over there and a few friends (horse and cattle folks)


----------



## jodief100

I am very sorry to hear about all you issues.  I am in awe that you keep going on strong.  You do more than go on, you just keep getting better.  You never let these bumps take you down with them but use them to climb higher.    Congratulations on the store sales.


----------



## elevan

Y'all humble me.  I just do what I feel anyone else would do in my shoes (or hope that they would).  My inspirations are those who do as I do, live life and don't let it bring you down.

We got the ok to bring in additional goat meat products to the store.  Previously it was only ground goat.  We'll be adding goat loin chops this week.

I made a batch of Spicy Apple Jelly yesterday to take into the store.

I gotta get my rear in gear...the third store to sell my stuff will begin doing so on May 3rd!  Yikes, that's just around the corner.


----------



## Queen Mum

Sounds like business is booming!      Your son's issues are starting to get straightened out...     and you are on track to solving the animal mystery.   Things ARE looking up.   Maybe the hill isn't so high as it seems...   

Hang in there.  We are all rooting for you.

  :bun


----------



## elevan

Just had to rescue Daisy, our best mama goat.  She was upside down and couldn't roll back over.  I watched for a few minutes before intervening...it was pretty obvious that she wasn't gonna get back over on her own.  

I think she's pregnant again and this will be her last time before she's retired.  I sure hope that all our FFs (2 are her daughters) can step up and fill her shoes, she is a great kid producer and mama goat.


----------



## elevan

Made a batch of Black Peppercorn Jelly and Habanero Jelly today.  

Worked a little on constructing my herb garden enclosure.

Looks like where I planted oregano last is starting to grow, so I'll be able to move that without much issue to the new herb garden.  Cross your fingers that my Lemon Thyme comes back up


----------



## elevan

Neighbor's cat was caught attacking one of my ducks this morning.  DH caught it before I could shoot it.  It was turned over to animal control.  I have had enough - anything comes after my animals and it'll be dealt with one way or another from here on out.  Neighbors are all on notice.


----------



## BrownSheep

Brave cat or little duck?

Our cat are terrified of our birds. Might just be because our birds are kind of bullies.


----------



## elevan

East India Black duck which means full grown cats are bigger than she.

If it wouldn't have been right next to the pond the cat would have got my Fudgie.  I grabbed my gun and DH jumped the fence...the cat was gonna go one way or another in my mind.  DH caught it so we transported to animal control.

I believe it belongs to the neighbor whose dog attacked my roo, Hank, not long ago.  I really don't care who it belongs to though...not messing around anymore.


----------



## PendergrassRanch

I don't blame you one bit. I've become pretty hostile myself with one of my neighbors. Some people are just idiots.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

I have ZERO tolerance for misbehaving neighbor animals as well!!!!   I make darn sure mine are where they belong, and expect the same from the neighbors.


----------



## elevan

Gonna go finalize the details for my third location for selling my products this Saturday.  


That will start on May 3rd.

Then the farmer's markets will open up the end of May! 

Gonna be a busy busy summer.


----------



## elevan

Third spot is secured and I start stocking there next weekend for their opening on May 3rd.

Took the kids to the Columbus Zoo today and they had a blast.  Not a lot of animals were out and about though.  At least the favorite of both kids was able to be seen....the gorillas for B and the okapai for K.

Our ducks have started laying for the season...yay!


----------



## autumnprairie

Sounds like lots of fun


----------



## elevan

Opened the paper yesterday to a pleasant surprise - free advertising of my farm.  One of the places that I sell my products at listed my farm and some of the products in a quick ad that they ran.  I thought that was pretty cool.

DH and I have to attend a Quality Assurance class to sell items from our farm in a specific county for either tonight or next week.  Since we've no babysitter for the kids on either night, I guess one of us will be going tonight and the other next week. 

I'll be making fudge this week for a friend of DH's who had never had fudge until she had some of mine 2 years ago and that was it since then.  She's asked me for a pound from 2 different varieties so I guess extra will go to the store.  Gonna be making chocolate cheesecake fudge and peanut butter fudge...or DH will be making the PB fudge as I cannot be in the room for the fumes will cause an allergic reaction in me.

My herb enclosure is coming along well.  If you can imagine this...it has a 3 hole rabbit hutch as one wall and the other side has a grape vine and peach tree...it'll be set up so that the grapevine grows over the enclosure providing partial shade to most of it.  It'll get great morning sun and afternoon partial shade - perfect for herbs in my neck of the woods.  It'll be fenced all the way around and on top to keep guineas and chickens out of it.  I can hardly wait to get to the planting stage of it, but the enclosure isn't fenced all the way yet.  Hopefully that will happen this weekend and then I can add dirt and be ready for a May 15 planting.  Yay!


----------



## elevan

Grrr...    

I've got this roo that keeps taking his flock of girls into the front yard.  Today one of his girls paid the ultimate price for the freedom.  One of our outside dogs got her when she got to close to his area and had himself a grand time.  Bad dog!  Bad roo!  Naughty hen!  I'm sad, I'm mad and I'm frustrated.  I have 5 foot high fences but the roo has taught the girls how to "hop" over them.  Bad enough when it's someone else's dog but when it's one of yours it's worse (well one of mom's anyway).


----------



## autumnprairie

congrats on the new herb garden.  on losing your hen and having a bad habit roo


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

elevan said:
			
		

> Grrr...
> 
> I've got this roo that keeps taking his flock of girls into the front yard.  Today one of his girls paid the ultimate price for the freedom.  One of our outside dogs got her when she got to close to his area and had himself a grand time.  Bad dog!  Bad roo!  Naughty hen!  I'm sad, I'm mad and I'm frustrated.  I have 5 foot high fences but the roo has taught the girls how to "hop" over them.  Bad enough when it's someone else's dog but when it's one of yours it's worse (well one of mom's anyway).


This may be a silly question, but if you clip their wings can they still get over the fence? I know you want them to be able to avoid a predator, but I wasn't sure if that would keep them more "grounded". Our Roo always jumped the fence and took one brave hen with him. I gave up keeping him in. If I walked toward him he would run back to the pen, until I turned my back and then he was out again. I think it was a game for him. 

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## elevan

Clipping their wings might keep them in but it's not something that I want to do.

Our roo and his girls do the same thing....go toward them and they'll run back to the fence and go over.  The girls have a harder time getting back over than the roo.  They are also more trusting which is why I lost this one I guess.  They roam the backyard freely with our 2 inside dogs when they go out and Boingo and Baboo never bother them, so they have no reason not to trust dogs.

We have too many roos for our flock right now and have been deciding which will go to the freezer as they are all nice boys we want to know which are good leaders.  Guess this pretty boy will be going to the freezer as he leads his girls astray daily.


----------



## Vickir73

great about the free advertising, bad about the hen   It sounds like a tough decision but maybe a wise one if you have others that can take his place (but will hopefully stay inside the box


----------



## elevan

Horrible, horrible, tragic thing happened to our community last night.  A 10 year old school mate of the kids was fatally shot in his home.

Hold your kids a little tighter today.  My prayers go out to the family who lost a child too young.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

That is so sad


----------



## elevan

More tragedy strikes our community today as a car carrying 2 of our High school students lost control and struck a tree resulting in a fiery crash in which one of ejected from the car.  Both teens were med flighted to area hospitals.

Our community could use your prayers.


----------



## promiseacres

praying for the kids....my nephews school had a lockdown due to an hostage situation near the school....they are literally in the middle of nowhere! Fortunately was resolved fairly quickly and other than the precautionary measures the kids were unaffected.


----------



## elevan

A few night's ago, I made deer sausage.  Never before have I done that.

Tonight I lost my mojo because of it...

I wrecked my car hitting 2 deer on the way home.

Thankfully no one was hurt.  Thankfully the car is not beyond repair.  Thankfully the kids weren't with me.

I will never cook or eat deer again.  I want my mojo back.


eta:  I've had near misses with deer before but never hit one until tonight.


----------



## autumnprairie

my BFF normally hits at least 1 a year and one year it was 9. He lives on a dark road with lots of deer. He says they hit him


----------



## elevan

Added more goat products to Harvest this morning.

Gotta bake tonight as products gotta be in CFM-CC by 7:30 in the morning.

Farm Market season starts on Saturday!  The market I sell at is another month off but a neighboring county starts this week and I'm so excited!


----------



## Vickir73

I think your tummy just liked the sausage so much, it was just trying to help it get more


----------



## elevan

I didn't eat the deer sausage, just cooked it for the rest of the family.  I'm real superstitious about deer and didn't wanna break my mojo by eating it...guess just cooking it was enough to do it.


----------



## elevan

We lost our best doe today to a bad kidding...kid(s) too.   I've been gone all day and just had the opportunity to check the field and found her at the far corner of the property - long gone.  Seems a horrible way to die...while trying to produce life.  Daisy you will be missed and were greatly loved by us here.


----------



## porkchop48

Very sorry to hear.  You have had it rough for a while. I hope things start to look up soon.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

That is horrible!!!     
I am sorry to hear of your loss!!!


----------



## promiseacres

My condolences!


----------



## bonbean01

So sorry Em   Bad enough to lose the babies...but them and the mama too?  Again, so sorry 

About your deer sausage and mojo...nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...before I'd ever eaten anything with deer, I hit several driving...after I had deer sausage and tenderloin...never hit one again.


----------



## Bridgemoof

I'm so sorry you lost her and the babies, Elevan.  That's so sad.


----------



## elevan

Thank you everyone.  She is greatly missed by her herd as she was the herd queen.  You can tell they are all missing her.


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## Vickir73

I'm so sorry


----------



## alsea1

Thats rough about your goat and her kids.  So sorry.

I'm with Bon though.  Deer is a gift from god.  We should enjoy it when we get the opportunity. Stuff happens.


----------



## elevan

The beautiful trees outside have a sinister side to them...........it's called pollen!  My head is so stuffy I can barely think.  What worked for me in years past isn't working this year, gonna have to experiment with different allergy meds now...yuck.

Tomorrow the school is having a Mother's Day tea.  Should be fun.  Then I get to take the kids to lunch.  Hope my head clears for a bit.

Geesh, it's sorely affecting my typing skills.  Gotta keep hitting the darn backspace button and re-typing.  Grr.

I have more jelly making on the agenda.  I've decided to cut back the baking end of things for now.

My mom is getting married at the end of June.  He's a nice guy but I'm weirded out over having a "step dad".  I'm told I don't even have to think of him that way but it's still a little weird for me.  Ah well...I'll get over it.  I'm a big girl after all.


----------



## autumnprairie

Have fun at your tea and post some pics  step Dad's aren't too bad


----------



## bonbean01

Yeah...pollen is knocking the heck out of me too this spring....then the heavy rains and the mold gets me...allergies are not fun!!!!

I got a stepmom several years ago...it was strange...made me miss my Mom even more, but have come to love her and hope it works the same for you and your new step parent...


----------



## Vickir73

Allergies have been really bad here too.  Everyone is suffering far worse than they have in years.  None of the regular meds are working.  Everyone is coughing, hacking and sneezing.  They are really bad on my son this year too.  They are just kicking his butt.  Congrats for your mom - as long as he treats her well and she is happy - that is the most important.  I think you are a well rounded kinda girl, so I think you will adjust fine


----------



## elevan

Got stood up this morning by someone wanting to come by to get some chicken and beef.  Grrr.

We're looking at our goals for the farm and trying to make some tough decisions.  One of them is whether or not we keep Snickers (goat), sell him or send him to freezer camp...he's such a good boy but is apparently infertile.  We keep saying an animal must have a purpose here, so how can we justify keeping an infertile male?  This is gonna be such a tough call no matter which way that we decide to go.

We have a request to sell a couple of our excess roosters to a farm that has too many hens for their single rooster to service.  After that we'll put the extras that we have into the freezer.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Thats too bad about Snickers! I know how you feel! I have a ram,'Hamilton', he is such a beautiful, big, lovable boy, but unfortunatly, the last 2 years, none of his lady friends have had a lamb for him!!!    So, I guess I have to say 'bye' to Hamilton! 
Getting stood up is sooooo annoying!!  
Sorry about everyones allergies, I can only imagine how that must be, as I am one of the lucky one and have never had allergy issues!!


----------



## bonbean01

I so feel for you about Snickers   We had this decision with our beloved ewe Suzie who was infertile...hardest thing we ever did and still regret to this day and wish we'd kept her just because we loved her...not practical, but hey...sometimes it is okay to not be practical, right?


----------



## elevan

Customer called and apologized and rescheduled for this evening.  It was a nice sale, so I won't complain.

I keep reverting back to wanting to keep Snickers.  He's so pretty and such a great personality.  I'll probably never get over him if I choose to sell him or send him to freezer camp.  I certainly couldn't eat him myself.

eta:  Looks like we have our first broody of the season.  :/


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

If Snickers brings you joy and makes you smile then he serves a greater purpose beyond meat, milk, or providing offspring.

Goat kisses are priceless!


----------



## bonbean01

We certainly could NOT eat our beloved Suzie either, but know the guy that bought her did exactly that, and he had every right to do that when he bought her...no hard feelings towards him.

But...if we could have a "do over"...we'd have kept Suzie...seemed there was no other like her, but it does help that our late comer born lambie Dixie is just like her!  

Tough decision for sure, but do remember...there are no "do overs" and your joy from him may make him worth while to just keep to love 

Congrats on the good sale!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Maybe you can find another home for him where he can be kept as a pet Elevan? I think sending a nice, friendly animal with a good personality to freezer camp is a waste of good lovin'.  I'm still crying over Bon's Suzie, too.  But at least she has Dixie!


----------



## promiseacres

IDK why but I know I know I would have issues with eating my own goats...sheep nope that's why I have sheep.  helps my sheep only come looking for food not kisses...


----------



## Vickir73

He does serve a purpose - he loves you and you love him.  No, you can't keep every animal that doesn't serve a purpose, but when you have a special one, well, maybe that is their purpose.  My Pickachu will be banded here shortly, but will always have a home at our place.  He will never be eaten or sold (even on the day he pisses me off).  But only y'all can make that decision and I think everyone here (or at least most everyone) understand what a hard decision it is to make and why you need to make it.  (and if they don't understand - well, it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks anyway)


----------



## elevan

Y'all are right.  His purpose is to provide me joy  

As I write this the goats have found a way into the backyard and are currently romping on the deck and trying to eat the grapevines (just outta reach for them).  Crazy, lovable critters  

I had to go chase the guineas home a little while ago, they were picking bugs across the road.  While that neighbor doesn't care, I don't like them on the road (or crossing it as the case may be).

We've got a broody hen for sure and she should be counting down the days at this point.  Ducks are trying to nest, we're gonna let the big ones do so.  Guineas are building nests too - it's that time of year


----------



## elevan

Well joy to me and angst to the DH  :/   We've decided that Snickers must go.  He has, as of late, been quite the butthead to the herd and DH to put it nicely.  DH has had enough.  We're getting more orders for goat meat so he'll go as that.  It'll have to be sold as I cannot eat my Snickies.   sniff...sniff...

We've got a duck setting on eggs, so hopefully will have some ducklings soon.

Our broody chicken should be close to hatching, I was bad and didn't write down a date.


----------



## elevan

Broody hen gifted us with 7 chicks tonight!   3 chipmunk color, 3 yellow and 1 solid black.   So cute!  I just love babies in all shapes and sizes


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Congrats!!!!  I love cute little chicks!!!! Pics!!!!!


----------



## elevan




----------



## elevan

The broody duck is starting to get super protective of her nest, so I'm guessing her hatch isn't too far off either.


----------



## autumnprairie

I love chicks and ducks


----------



## elevan

Mama broody has her chicks in the backyard scratching for bugs.  She's one of our younger hens and so far is keeping all 7 chicks quite well.  She needs a name...


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Too cute.  I have yet to have a bird actually hatch her own eggs here.  Love my incubator but it would be fun to have a hen do it on her own too.


----------



## bonbean01

Cute little fuzzy chicks!!!!  Hmmm...I might name her Broodella since she is doing such a fine job!


----------



## elevan

Broody hen has her chicks all over the field now  

Broody Duck (Sandy) is still setting on her eggs...any day now...

We think that our East India Duck (Laurel) is starting a nest somewhere.  We haven't gotten an egg in the coop from her in a while now and she keeps disappearing during the day.

Last night when I went to the barn I got kisses from Priya (goat) and Precious (goat) was getting jealous.  Crazy critters.

Snickers got into the backyard and tried to attack Boingo (blind dog) this morning.  DH saved Boingo and is even more mad at Snickers now.  I am too to be honest.  I hate that he's gonna have to go.


----------



## elevan

Broody hen lost 1 of her chicks today


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Broody hen lost 1 of her chicks today


----------



## elevan

She lost another one yesterday at some point...


Had a great day at the market today.  Here's a pic taken by B, showing me spacing things out to look full as we were selling out.


----------



## elevan

Moved the broody hen to the coop tonight.  She had previously been allowed to shelter with her chicks in the coop, but we decided it was time she trained them to the coop.

Still waiting on the broody duck to hatch her eggs.


----------



## autumnprairie

Something is getting my week old chicks I am down to 10 from 20


----------



## elevan

Yikes!  I hope you get whatever it is figured out.

One of our cats took down a full grown guinea.  DH is ticked off.


----------



## elevan

K just found a nest of about 50 eggs!     The pig had a feast and a yolk mustache


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## Vickir73

poor eggs   happy piggies


----------



## elevan

Still waiting on the duck to hatch her eggs.  Seems like it's been forever.  Sure wish that I'd written down when she started setting.

I'm looking into getting a mobile RFD license in order to sell meat at the Farmer's Market here.  It'll cost me $109 and take about a week to get and basically only requires an interview with the inspector.  On top of that cost I'd have to get a large cooler to transport and keep the the meat in while at the market.  I'm weighing the pros and cons of the situation and trying to make a decision soon.


----------



## autumnprairie

Sounds like you life is getting even more exciting


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Fun!  How much meat would you have to sell to cover the cost of the license?


----------



## elevan

It's certainly never a dull moment.    back at ya!


----------



## elevan

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Fun!  How much meat would you have to sell to cover the cost of the license?


15 pounds of goat meat would do it...based on ground prices.  Of course less in steaks and ribs.

I really want to do the egg license but I have to have an inspection and get my well tested and a whole lot of hoopla for that one and it's cost is more...that would be a lot of eggs to recoup that cost.


----------



## promiseacres

sounds like a good deal to get your liscense


----------



## Vickir73

I received my seller's license for poultry a couple of months ago, I didn't know you had to get one for meat.  Is this strictly for processed meat?  Or are you referring to a special license to sell a meat goat?  Where do you get all this time?  I swear, I don't have enough time during the weekends.  The garden is really overgrown because being down about 3 weeks with my back just really killed the "time-management" idea. We are also sorely disappointed with the gardens this year.  Nothing is producing the way we had hoped so we won't be canning anything - which is both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## elevan

In OHIO I can sell poultry and meats (inspected) from the farm without a license.  In order to sell at the Farmer's markets I have to carry an RFD license and the meat has to be processed in an inspected facility.  Eggs in OHIO require a mobile egg license, a well inspection and a farm inspection in order to sell at the markets (I can sell as many as I want from the farm).  I don't know the requirements for other states.

Yesterday I canned some Rose Petal Jelly and Chamomile Jelly.  Stole my mom's rose petals to make that jelly...shhhh...    The roses are blooming so well that I doubt she'll even notice


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Yummm! So, do you have any of your jelly recipies posted, or are they family secrets?


----------



## elevan

Some are family secrets but the herbals are just a basic herbal recipe.

4 cups water
1 cup herbs / flowers / spices
3 cups sugar
4 Tbsp pectin


----------



## elevan

Ranger, our ND buck, has decided to start jumping the fence to get into the front yard.  I've drug him back in 4 times already today.  

I hate to say it but if he keeps it up he's going to the freezer.  I will not put up with continually dragging an animal back to where it belongs.  Unless someone is looking for an unregistered ND buck...if you are PM me - yes, I'm quite serious, by the 4th time he'd made my mind up that he's gone.  He jumped it a couple of days ago too, so I know this isn't a one time type of day.

So I guess I'm gonna be in search of a new buck as both of ours are destined to leave for one reason or another.  Crossing my fingers that all of our girls are bred - they haven't come (visibly) into heat for a couple of months.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I have some extra bucks, lol.  

That stinks though.  What a pistol.


----------



## elevan

Ok, so he's not jumping the fence he's literally climbing it.  It's quite ingenious to watch him.  He scales the wire sideways....I caught him halfway up this time and he just stood there, 2 feet off the ground with all four legs on the wire like "Oh crap, ma caught me this time".  I hope that visually makes sense... :/   I yelled and he jumped down and ran away into the field.  *sigh*  Gonna put him into a kidding pen for now or something.



eta:  Pearce, I might take you up on that    DH insists that I find a replacement, if I get rid of him (which I will be doing)


----------



## elevan

Well Summer has arrived and so has the heat.  I just took a couple of frozen bottles out for the rabbits, the first this season.  They decided to roll it all over the place trying to figure out what it is.  

I lost 3 customers today at the Farmer's Market who came specifically for my Sundried Tomato Jam that had bought it last year and wanted to get more.  I may have to attempt a recipe revision to see if I can make a "new and improved" version of it that will pass muster.  It was frustrating to tell them that I cannot make it anymore.  I also got a request for more Monkey Butter, which I can make...told them to come back in a couple of weeks and I'll have it for them.

I may not go to next week's market.  Mom is getting married next weekend and I've been helping her get herself organized (read...wedding planner), so it'll depend on how much she needs from me.


----------



## ksalvagno

I might be able to help you on the buck front. I had 2 males born on June 6th. They are full Nigerian. One is polled. I also have officially moved to Cardington so I am much closer.


----------



## elevan

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I might be able to help you on the buck front. I had 2 males born on June 6th. They are full Nigerian. One is polled. I also have officially moved to Cardington so I am much closer.


Thanks.  I'll keep that in mind


----------



## elevan

Well we had a surprise hatch tonight....the duck hatched out....




Keets!  6 of them!  I knew that she had 2 eggs under her that were guineas.

We took the guinea keets from her so that she will continue to set the duck eggs.  DH nearly lost an eye while stealing those keets from that proud mama.

Here's a pic


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

They are soooo adorable!!!  
I have never seen keets before!
What are guinia fowl for, like, are they meat birds or a heritage bird, or just plane cool looking?


----------



## elevan

First and foremost our guineas are for tick control.  We haven't seen one tick this season!

Secondly we eat their eggs and their meat.  Eggs have a richer yolk that really stands up with a smaller white than chicken eggs.  Meat is richer and similar to pheasant.


----------



## ksalvagno

Do you let your guineas roam your whole property? Do you loose many? Are they as noisy as everyone says?


----------



## elevan

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Do you let your guineas roam your whole property? Do you loose many? Are they as noisy as everyone says?


We originally tried to keep them in our 3 acre field by clipping their wings...that didn't work.  They roam our property  (5 acres total) and our neighbors too.

We've lost a few but in all reality we've lost more chickens than guineas to predation.

Noisy?  Depends on what you consider noise    They call to each other...they call when they are disturbed or something or someone new is around.  Their call is loud.  The only time that they are absolutely silent is when they are setting a nest - you could practically step on them and they wouldn't make a sound then.  Right now we have 4 setting nests and it's very quiet around here, but there is the potential for 120 keets when they hatch...now that will be noise!  

We love our guineas.  It took me a little while to get used to their calls and their particularities but now their calls are just part of my everyday life and now that they are quietly nesting I miss the sound.


----------



## elevan

And we have DUCKLINGS!  Mama duck, Sandy, hatched out 7 of the cutest little ducklings last night that I've ever seen.  Of course I'm kind of partial  

Pics later.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Can't wait to see them.


----------



## elevan




----------



## Southern by choice

too cute... I  baby ducks!


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## Vickir73

adorable


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## ksalvagno

They are so cute! I so want ducks. I'm waiting for good water though. Our well is only 16' deep and very bad water and not refilling good. So we are waiting on Delco. I feel like my life is on hold until we can have plenty of good running water.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Awwwwe! I soooo need some ducklings!  
I also heard that they are good at keeping the bugs/slugs out of the garden!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Adorable baby ducks! Pretty colors.


----------



## elevan

Mama duck Sandy decided to start training her ducklings to the coop tonight.  I'm glad she made the choice so we didn't have to force her and the babies in; which would have happened in a couple of days max.  She was waiting outside the coop door with all 7 babies between her legs when I walked up, just waiting to go inside.  Once inside Hardy, our East India drake, started towards her and she went all "mad mama" on him...she definitely knows how to protect her babies.


----------



## bonbean01

They are so cute!!!!  Thanks for the pics


----------



## elevan

Guinea keets go to their new home this morning.  DH is bummed but we have 4 hens setting on 30 eggs each already


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## elevan

Tonight's chores were kind of comical.  We went out (DH and I) followed by 4 of the 5 cats.  Scratch jumped into the pig's pen when we fed as he nightly enjoys eating with Spam.  Next up we had to catch Ling Ling (the ducklings daddy) and put him over the fence from the backyard so that he could go into the coop.  Then we had to look for Sandy (duck mama)...she was in the old doghouse that she had nested in.  DH bent down to pull Sandy out and I held her while he grabbed ducklings and then I set her down with the ducklings as she started calling to them.

Next we started herding Sandy and the ducklings toward the coop with the cats following behind me.  Sandy was quite nervous about that one but she went into the coop with her ducklings unharmed.  Then Sandy decided she wanted the same corner of the coop as the Mama chicken and her chicks.  The ducklings knew where Sandy wanted to go and ran under Mama chicken.  That made Sandy mad - how dare that hen steal her ducklings!  So she started attacking Mama chicken.

DH was getting eggs out of the nest box while this was going on so he sat a cracked one on the shelf below a roost and handed me the rest.

DH decided to try to break up the duck / chicken fight.  He bent down and tried to move Sandy and the ducklings to a different corner.  Nuh uh, she wanted THAT corner so she moved back and the ducklings went back under Mama chicken.  Game on...again.  So he moved Chicken Mama to a different corner.  Crisis averted.

Meanwhile a chicken had jumped off the roost and was pecking at the egg that was cracked.  Which got another hen's attention and she jumped down.  Then a rooster decided "it was time" and jumped on the first hen to mate her.  So here's this chicken with a rooster on her with her head hanging off the shelf desperately holding onto this egg shell....when all of a sudden a screech comes from one of the hen's on a different roost.  I look around to see what's going on to find Scratch the cat hanging from the coop window looking to see what's going on.

DH and I started laughing, locked up the coop and went to love on the cats.  Crazy chore night.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## bonbean01

People without critters miss so much!


----------



## elevan

Dang cat took one of the ducklings.  Grr.


----------



## ksalvagno

Where do you take your goats for processing? Or do you do it yourself? Where I was previously taking them is now too far for me.


----------



## elevan

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Where do you take your goats for processing? Or do you do it yourself? Where I was previously taking them is now too far for me.


Hoffman's Meat Processing right there in Cardington.


----------



## ksalvagno

OK, cool! Thanks!


----------



## elevan

Today must be the day for animal breakouts.  I've had to put Sandy and her ducklings back in and the chicks (their mama kicked them out of the nest so to speak) and Ranger (our buck) since he's learned to scale the fences    I am so fed up with all of them right now


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## elevan

Areas around our county are flooding badly due to constant rain.  Our local dog shelter just had to reach out for help because of flooding and have moved all dogs to safe ground but need rescues for them.  So awful.  The pics on my facebook wall are all about floodwaters it seems.

We lost another duckling.  Don't know what happened but he didn't make it outta the coop this morning.  If Sandy doesn't start being a better mama now that they're moving around, I'll have to take them and raise them myself...she's lost half of her clutch.  Grr.


----------



## jodief100

I am with you on the rain.  So sick of it.  Hopefully it won't shut off until October like it did in July last year.  

Sorry about the ducks.  That sucks.


----------



## elevan

We had a bad storm come through yesterday...as if we needed more rain when we're already flooding here    The overflow pond which is normally pretty low, overflowed.  

Sandy kept her ducklings out in most of the storm and lost another one!  Egads, but she is turning dense on us...started out as a good mama and then turned dumb.  So we're down to 3 ducklings.

The kids were pretty scared as the trees were bending clear to the ground and the wind was literally howling with torrential downpours.  The news was reporting a semi truck overturned on the highway, a train derailment, roofs ripped off and trees down because of the storm.  So all the kids could talk about is what could possibly happen to US.  Needless to say it seemed like those 45 minutes seemed like an eternity.  But the storm passed and our farm was left with no damage but plenty of water in the field and barns.  Poor goats have very little high ground to deal with right now, chickens are still drenched today and the ducks are the only ones loving the flooding.

In other news - I've decided to withdraw from the farmer's market as I have been losing money this year there.  It's tough as I have a couple of loyal customers who come to see me every Saturday but they don't purchase enough to make it worth it to waste the gas, time and goods to make the trip into town.  So, I'll be focusing my energy on the Crafter's Co-Op just 10 minutes away and the Harvest store and hopefully those continue to thrive for me.


----------



## autumnprairie

to you and the family. Sorry you lost another duckling and so glad that you had no damage from the storm other than flooding


----------



## elevan

Thanks AP     back at ya  


I've decided on my next literary project.  Just have to get approval for it


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry about the lost ducklings and the flooding. I couldn't believe the wind yesterday either.

It is good that you are quick to move on from unprofitable things. It isn't worth it to try and stick things out for long periods of time and lose money.


----------



## autumnprairie

hint?


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> hint?


Livestock related


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hint?
> 
> 
> 
> Livestock related
Click to expand...


----------



## elevan

Well, our pygmy wether is going to a new home tonight as long as the buyer shows up.  I don't really wanna slaughter a goat named after my Grandpa and he can't stay as he's got no purpose other than to look cute.

Our plan is to whittle out the non purposeful animals prior to winter.  Goats will be sold or slaughtered...extra roosters and non laying hens will be slaughtered and we'll be better set for winter.  We really don't want to feed extra animals through another winter.


----------



## elevan

Well figures.  Got a message from the lady who wanted Kingston saying she can't get him after all.


----------



## ksalvagno

Hopefully you can find him a home. Are you getting rid of all your goats?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Hope you find a home for him soon.  I am sure you'll find him a place before winter.  I was just talking yesterday about pets who don't pull their weight around here... .


----------



## elevan

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Hopefully you can find him a home. Are you getting rid of all your goats?


The girls will stay and we plan to get a new buck.


----------



## elevan

The rain finally stopped and the heat is now hitting us.  Our "real feel" temp is 104* right now.  Ugh!

I still cannot divulge the literary work that I hinted to before, but...

I've decided to work on a couple of projects at the same time.  

The second project is going to be a sort of goat 911 book, an emergency resource.  It'll take some research time as I've not dealt with everything that goats fall victim to, so it'll be quite fun for me.  I like "collecting" information and putting it into an easy to read format    So look for that one probably next year...that's the deadline I'm gonna give to myself to get it done.


----------



## autumnprairie

you love to make me wait


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## elevan

You might be chowing on that popcorn for a while  

Just had to chase the trio of troublemakers (ducklings) back into the field as they'd squeezed through the fence leaving their mama yelling for them on the other side


----------



## elevan

We have a new broody hen.  And she's vicious!  I know for a fact she only has one egg under her, so I decided to give her some more.  Nope.  She broke every single one and tried to break my fingers too.  What a little witchy poo.


eta:  For those who know about our kids, we just got a call from the attorney and the kids are now officially ours!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Congrats on the kids!  Party at your house! I'll bring the cyber chips!

(I just tried to PM you yesterday, thinking of them, wondering how things were going....but the internet or computer were not cooperating.)


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations! That is wonderful news!


----------



## jodief100

I am so happy for you and the kids.  It must be a great relief to have that officially done.


----------



## elevan

It's an amazing relief to get this officially done.  Thanks everyone!  Now begins the task of notifying everyone who needs to know...doctors, etc.


----------



## elevan

Just took frozen water bottles out to Mom's rabbits and discovered that she has 3 baby bunnies added to her collection.


----------



## ksalvagno

Is that a good or bad thing?

Hey, I went to Fredericktown Vet Clinic. I liked the vet who helped me. Definitely knows livestock.


----------



## elevan

Her rabbit collection is getting out of control.  Time to put some of them in the freezer 

I LOVE Fredericktown Vet Clinic.  They are knowledgeable and the best part is that they are only 7 minutes from us.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

SO glad those babies are yours!


----------



## Vickir73

so happy to hear about the kids!!!! yahoo!!!!!


----------



## elevan

Just had to chase the goats back into our field as they were all in the neighbor's yard.  All but Diva jumped the fence to get back in...she couldn't get enough lift and kept slamming into the fence.  I kept calling her and she finally came to me and I lifted her over.  Hopefully they stay put.  I'm going to have to make the fence taller or add electric to it, I guess.  I hope once Ranger is gone that they stop though as he seems to be the ring leader and literally climbs the fence like a cat.    They have a 3 acre field full of browse and they're jumping a fence to eat mowed grass!


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## elevan

I am so fed up with my goats right now!  They hopped the fence again and this time the neighbor set her dogs out after them.  Yeah, crummy neighbor...we do not get along.  They all immediately jumped back into the field except Precious who went the opposite direction and we had to give chase.  Not a fun evening.  Since Ranger is the ring leader we did what I tell people to never never do...we tied him out.  He can reach plenty of weeds, his water and shelter but I see no way that he can possibly hang himself...and he's inside the fenced area so relatively safe.  I feel sick about tying him but since the neighbor is gonna set her dogs out this seems the most efficient alternative until I can either rehome him or send him to slaughter.


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope the goats stay in the pasture for you. Better a tied out goat than a torn apart by dogs goat.


----------



## jodief100

Sorry to hear that.  Mine keep getting out too.  I have to move the nets every week or they graze down enough that the "other side"  is more appealing.  I don't have time to move 8 nets every weekend.  So they have been visiting.  Thankfully most of the neighbors don't care and the one that does quit complaining when I pointed out his cows are over here far more often than our goats are over there. 

I have decided the scientific name for goat must be "Damenous Paininthearseous goatus.


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I have decided the scientific name for goat must be "Damenous Paininthearseous goatus.


----------



## elevan




----------



## elevan

Ranger is still tied and he's very unhappy about it but at least he's safe.  The girls are sticking close to him, so  that this works until he's gone (one way or another).


----------



## SheepGirl

I have been having trouble with my ram too. My parents expanded his pen a couple weeks ago. Well they didnt put the fence up right so every morning I would find him outside his pen, in our front yard, or walking down the driveway. The extension on his pen has since been blocked off, but now he feels the need to escape into the ewe field. Im still not sure how that happens since the fence is taught. But I also dont know his motivation since he was happy in his pen before my parents built onto it and the ewes arent even in heat yet. And my two ram lambs are penned with hank but they havent escaped...yet.

These critters are so frustrating sometimes!


----------



## elevan

Thanks Jodie and SheepGirl...it's somewhat comforting to know that I'm not the only one with idiot animals.  I mean they have prime browse in their pasture and they want to jump for a mowed lawn...and that's what they're eating - the neighbor's grass!  Egads, but I don't know their reasoning.


In other news, my chickens have stopped laying in the coop - completely.  I finally figured out why.  My does are going into the coop through the window and having a grand time playing on the shelves (poop boards) and in the nest boxes.    No wonder my hens aren't going into the coop during the day.  Problem is that they're also not laying in the barn's nest boxes  :/  I haven't gotten a single egg in over a week!


----------



## Southern by choice

It must be something hovering in the air... so many people I know are suddenly going through the same thing... what is with the goats??
Very strange!

That really stinks about the eggs! Some birds (Northern States) may stop laying if temps remain at or around 90 degrees. Hopefully they will lay again soon.

Hotwire for the goats! Works like a charm.


----------



## elevan

Our temps have been flip flopping.  Today actually feels like a breezy autumn day    Maybe they did just stop laying.  But if I were them I wouldn't lay in the coop either with those goats bouncing around inside!


----------



## elevan

Went out to the coop this evening to lock up and found all the chickens and ducks milling about around the coop.  :/

Then I heard the does calling from inside the coop.  They'd knocked the window closed and couldn't get out and the birds couldn't get in.


----------



## elevan

So far so good with the goats staying in.

But now it's Sandy, our mama duck who is flying over the fence leaving her ducklings screaming for her    I just had to catch her and throw her back over the fence.  Thankfully she flew into our front yard, not the neighbors.


----------



## elevan

Goats are still staying in  


We've been looking for a male guinea for the past 2 days.  Heard him calling in the evening but couldn't find him.  We found him this morning setting on a nest.  So either it's a girl who never calls female calls or it's a male who calls male calls setting on a nest.  We're a little confused but whatever floats his / her boat.  That will make our 5th guinea nest waiting on a hatch.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow, your Guineas have been doing well this summer. Do you sell the chicks or just grow them out for the freezer?


----------



## elevan

We do both, sell keets and grow them out.  We have a long list of folks wanting keets this year, so I guess the guineas are on the right track for us.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow, that is fantastic. Nice when things don't take much to bring in some income.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Gosh, our hens have gone CRAZY with laying this week.  They were a bit slow with the humidity but I think the cool snap made them happy.  My bucks though----  Starting to stink!


----------



## elevan

I write this with a heavy but open heart.  Gonna have to make some super tough livestock decisions this year as we may be moving in about a year.  At least we have plenty of advance time to plan and it may not be definite but we'll be selling off or slaughtering over the next year in preparation.     Overall it's what's for the best, but I'll miss my livestock and the craziness that they bring to my life.  My, how plans have changed over the course of time.


----------



## promiseacres

Been there and came thru with a new outlook and totally new views and directions. Glad u have plenty of time to make decisions


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope things work out. Life does tend to throw those curve balls at you. Going through things myself and realizing a lot of things. No question it will give you a new perspective on things.


----------



## autumnprairie

I'm here if ya need an ear.


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## ragdollcatlady

Sometimes through the tough experiences, we find things better in the end, despite the sacrifice  to get there. Hopefully this will be one of those times.


----------



## elevan

Thank you all for the kind words and hugs.

Now, I have to start looking for good homes for my critters.  Barring that then we'll process what doesn't find a home.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh no, I am sorry you will have to lose the livestock.  I know they meant a lot to you.  Hope that wherever you land, you will stay in touch.


----------



## elevan

I plan on sticking around to get my critter fix from you all


----------



## Bridgemoof

Life is full of twists! We usually don't see them coming, either. I hope you can find decent homes for all your critters. I hope this change is for the better for you and your family.


----------



## jodief100




----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Good luck with everything!!!!
It is sooo sad in someways, and others, I am sure you do and will find exciting!


----------



## elevan

Sandy lost another of her ducklings yesterday.  It didn't come to the coop with her last night, so I'm not sure what happened.  We looked all over for it but no luck.  So she's down to 2.  They are a pretty good size now but still a cat or hawk could have taken the missing one easily enough.


----------



## bonbean01

Just what you really did not need


----------



## elevan

I know, right?  

I seem to be generating a lot of question type of interest in my goats but so far no serious interest.  I'd really like them to go to a new home as opposed to processing them.  We'll see how that goes.

The sooner our animals are rehomed or processed the sooner we can start concentrating on what's next.


----------



## bonbean01

For me it would be kind of exciting to start something new...but also so hard to part with critters and downright scarey...the unknown... 

Funny...tonight DH asks me how long I think we can do this lifestyle and what we should plan for in the future???  I went into panic mode!!!  I want life to stay just as it is right now!!! :/


----------



## elevan

It's definitely scary moving on to something new.  I can definitely feel your panic reaction, that was my first reaction too.

I plan to keep designing GAS gear and writing, so at least I'll still have that.  I also plan to stick around the forums as I love the community and need to get a critter fix somehow


----------



## elevan

I woke up to 4 emails of folks interested in our little herd of goats.  One lives right around the corner from us.  So keep those  crossed that I'm able to find a good home for them soon!


----------



## bonbean01

Hope you find good homes for your critters..I know that you love them 

Life throws us twists and turns all the time...guess the trick is become super flexible and go with the flow...not easy...got snappy today when DH yet again brought up the subject of how long we will be able to do this...told him until I drop dead, but do know that is not realistic


----------



## ksalvagno

Hopefully your animals will sell fast for you.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Good luck!!!  
I am sure you will find them a good home! There are lots of awesome people out there!


----------



## elevan

Well, so far there's been a lot of questions about my goats but only one serious interest.  And he wants to trade something instead of outright buying them.  I have no problem with an equal value trade but right now all he's offered is a mini donkey or registered goats (full size).  Since I'm at least temporarily getting out of livestock, that won't work.  :/  I figure I have 2 maybe 3 months to find them new homes before I would have to buy hay, which I don't want to do at all.  After the goats it'll be my livestock supplies that will go up for sale, along with the poultry that belongs to me.  Then we can concentrate on getting rid of some extra stuff.  It's amazing how much stuff you can accumulate when you stay in one place long enough.


----------



## elevan

Woohooo!  Got 2 people firmly interested in the goats.  The first is supposed to come out tomorrow evening to check them over.  The other wants to make a serious trade that we'll accept if the first isn't interested.  Keep those  crossed!


----------



## elevan

Ugh!!!  I just had to doctor a duckling because a rooster tore into it.  It's pretty bad, clear through skin and neck muscle.  The little guy is running around and eating and yelling at his mama, so I'm hoping that he'll be ok.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Po' ducky! I hope he is OK. Good luck with the goats finding a new home...I have had a few flakes lately in that department...UGH!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Aawwww!!!!!  Poor little thing!!  Hope it does ok!!!


----------



## elevan

Goats will be going to their new home on Sunday.  I'm quite happy with the couple who is buying the herd, my babies are going to a good home.


----------



## autumnprairie

and


----------



## Pearce Pastures

So glad you find homes for them.  And it is great that they can go together and to people who are going to love them.


----------



## elevan

Yeah, I had so many requests to separate them and I just didn't want to do that.  They're also taking all of my goat supplies so I won't have to worry about listing and selling off that stuff or throwing out half bottles of stuff.  I even gave them a copy of my book and referred them here, so hopefully we'll see them on the boards soon


----------



## Southern by choice

Glad to hear you have found a great home! I know this must not be easy, yet hopefully it brings you comfort in knowing they are going to be together and have a loving home! 



Edited because I can't spell! :/


----------



## elevan

Duckling is doing well this morning.  Though he is holding his neck in a contracted fashion...I'm sure it hurts like a dickens.

DH locked up the rooster that attacked the little guy and plans to process him.

I caught some kind of bug yesterday and have been feeling sick ever since.  I almost passed out yesterday and the kids were completely freaked out wanting to call daddy to come home.  I am feeling a little better today but still kind of blah.


----------



## autumnprairie

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## elevan

Thanks AP.


----------



## elevan

Just got a call from one of my aunts and a visit from an uncle.  My grandma Emily is very sick....cancer.  The tumor has grown 3x it's size in 2 weeks and has metastasized in that time to 7 other spots.  It's not looking good and she may not have long.  She's lived a long and very full life but no one should end their time with so much pain.     I'm in shock right now, somehow I thought that she would live forever...she's been so indestructible so far.    eta:  They say she cannot survive chemo or radiation and that she may only have a short time left.


----------



## autumnprairie

I will be saying lots of prayers for you and the family. Cherish every moment you have with her.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88




----------



## promiseacres

so sorry. Cancer sucks...


----------



## elevan

And to top my day off...Sandy's duckling didn't make it


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry you are going through so much. Prayers sent.


----------



## elevan

Thank you all for the hugs and prayers.  We're supposed to know more of a timeline for her on Thursday when she goes for a PET Scan.  Not that knowing makes it better but well...I don't know what I'm trying to say.  Ugh!  I'm Grandma Emily's namesake and her first granddaughter after many many boys.  We have a special bond beyond grandmother / granddaughter.  Most of the family considers me like an extra daughter to her.  I just can't believe that I'm going to lose her soon.


----------



## ragdollcatlady




----------



## bonbean01

So sorry Em


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Awwwe!!!   I am soooo sorry!!!


----------



## Moonshine

I hate this for you. My grandmother died from cancer at a very young age of 70. It breaks my heart what you, your family, and your grandma Emily is going though! You offer up so much wonderful advise with your experience and wisdom and there is nothing we can do but offer our condolences and prayers. My condolences E and I will be praying for you through this rough time.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh Emily, I am so sorry.


----------



## elevan

The goats just left for their new home.  I'm gonna miss them but I know that I did my best for them in finding a good home.  That's one more step forward in our new life chapter.


----------



## jodief100

I am so sorry about your grandmother.  I still miss mine.    It is hard to loose someone so special.


----------



## elevan

Some good news to share.  Our broody hen was seen wandering the yard with 2 little chicks in tow!


----------



## elevan

One of the chicks was dead this morning    so she's down to just one.


----------



## elevan

Our broody guinea hatched out 15-20 keets yesterday.  Hard to get an exact count when they won't stop moving     She's being a great mama thus far and it's quite funny seeing those little keets bounce along behind her through the field.  They kind of hurtle themselves into the air and bounce after her.  Every time I've tried for pics she's tried to attack me so I'll have to be sneaky about getting pics if I can.  About 50% of the keets are lavender in color with the rest being a standard pearl.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

I am only used to broody hens, so 20 being hatched out at once from 1 broody Guinea!!!    Wow! That is alot! Usually can the guinea hen look after that many on her own?


----------



## elevan

Most folks say that guinea hens are bad mothers in our environment (wet grass in morning...ect), but this girl is doing good at keeping everyone safe and warm.  She does an excellent job of keeping the keets with her, her mate also is helping her out in watching over them.

She almost took them into the coop tonight.  She bedded down a few feet from the pop door.  We decided to try to move her and the keets into the coop....that didn't go over so well.  DH made a grab for the mama and she released enough feathers into his hands to make a guinea wig and keets scattered everywhere.  Mama ran a few feet away and started yelling for keets and they all came to her and she bedded down again.  We left her there.  Hopefully tomorrow she'll make it all the way into the coop.


----------



## elevan

Mama and keets are doing great this morning despite our disturbing them last night.  This girl is an amazing mama and her mate is pretty cool too.  He has been cooping himself at night but as soon as he comes out in the morning runs to her and creates a "zone" around her where nothing is allowed to enter so that she can concentrate on the keets.  She's quiet when staying in one place but as soon as she's on the move she starts calling and the keets start calling and they all stay together by following the sounds of each other.  She knows when one gets too far back and stops to call it until it catches up.  It's amazing to watch.


----------



## jodief100

Guineas are very protective mommas, just not very bright.  Good luck with her!


----------



## elevan

She had a "not so bright" moment yesterday when she guided the keets into the empty overflow pond...down to the bottom and then they had difficulty getting back out.  Thank goodness it's empty!

She still is refusing to coop them at night, but then so is our broody chicken with her one chick.  Fact of the matter is that it's probably safer being away from the rest of the flock when they're that young...but still being outside makes me nervous.

We lost our other 4 broody guineas to coons while they were setting on their eggs    So we don't want to have a massacre with mama and her keets but so far we've been unsuccessful at moving them inside.


----------



## bonbean01

A guinea WIG????????  Em...I love your sense of humour


----------



## elevan

Yep, a guinea wig  

Our male guinea just came in from the field and was flying low.  I yelled at DH just in time for him to move before the guinea clocked him in the face.

We released the pot belly pig (Spam) into the old buck's pen.  She'd eaten every last drop of vegetation in her pen and I couldn't stand to see her destitute of greens.  It's a big pen so she should be quite happy for a while.  Her little tail was wagging non stop when she entered the big pen.


----------



## autumnprairie

You need to carry a video camera for times like that. I am glad that your DH was not hurt but it would have made a great video


----------



## elevan




----------



## bonbean01

X 2!!!!!

DH was mowing our yard yesterday and a hen tried to fly up on him to catch a ride and he shewed her off...would have run for my camera if he hadn't done that.


----------



## elevan

The neighbor's horse is walking the fence line all freaked out over Spam being in the old buck's pen.  
Spam is pleased as can be to have such a large space to roam, so the horse next door will just have to get over it.  


Oh, DH said "that's not funny"


----------



## elevan

Mama guinea still has all of her little ones in tow.  I just saw her running around the front yard with them (where she is not supposed to be) along with her mate.  The keets are at that stage where they're starting to look more upright. 

Our cat "went broody" too and had herself 4 kittens.  She's friendly so she let us play with her babies for a little while and take some pics.  The flower bed seems to be a favorite place to have kittens.


----------



## ksalvagno

They are too cute!


----------



## autumnprairie

Adorable


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Beautiful kittens!


----------



## jodief100

I want kittens but hubby will kill me.  You are so lucky!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Very cute , colorful kittens!!!!  Lol, broody cats always seem to find the darndest spots to have their kittens!


----------



## elevan

Looks like we've got another cat getting ready to have kittens.  

These are both first time mama cats so I'm surprised at how good Chowdy (the current mama) is doing at the job.  We'll have to hope that Skittles proves just as good a mama when she has her babies.


----------



## bonbean01

Kittens are very cute...and another litter coming???  What will you do with so many cats???

Got a kick out of your cat going broody


----------



## elevan

Always room for more mousers around here.


----------



## elevan

Skittles (cat) had her kittens, just 2.  She moved them to the flower bed beneath my bedroom window this morning, so that I woke up to the sounds of kittens crying.

Bad news on my guinea mama....we never were able to get her to coop with her keets at night.  This morning DH found a HUGE pile of feathers and we cannot find the mama or the keets anywhere.  Her mate is running around the field yelling for her without getting any response.  When the mate found the pile of feathers he just stood there and screamed - so sad.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is so sad. Especially for the mate.


----------



## bonbean01

Awwww...that is sad


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Awwwwwe! That is horrible!!  :/


----------



## elevan

OMG OMG OMG  SHE'S ALIVE!!!!!!



Mama guinea and the keets were waiting outside the coop this morning!!!!  Mama is a little feather bare and bedraggled but ALIVE!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So happy to hear that!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Serious!!!!!!!!  
That is awesome!!!!  Maybe it was a warning to do whatever you have to, to get her locked in at night!!!!  :/


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow, that is amazing! Hopefully you can get her into the coop now.


----------



## bonbean01

YAY!!!!!


----------



## elevan

Well the brat hid herself tonight and we cannot find her to force her inside with those keets.  So  that she is lucky another night!  It was a huge surprise to see her this morning!


eta:  We found a black kitten on the deck this evening when we went out for the poultry.  Poor thing had a cut on it's back leg and was very young.  I suspect it belongs to Skittles though she wants nothing to do with it.  We snuck it into the middle of Chowdy's litter and are hoping that she adopts it as it's only a few days younger than hers.
We found a kitten from Skittles litter yesterday dead with one of it's back legs missing.  Don't know what that girl is doing but she doesn't seem ready to be a mama.  She has at least one more kitten out there somewhere.


----------



## elevan

Someone ran over one of our cats this morning.  I found the poor fella when I was leaving to take K to the dentist.    He was one of my favorites too...it's always the favorites isn't it?  *sigh*

The pig is enjoying her new larger pasture space but still goes back to her old pen every evening to be fed and yells at us until we do it.

Guinea mama is still around this morning, thank goodness.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sorry to hear that


----------



## BrownSheep

With us it's always the tame ones. My logic is the feral cat are smart enough to evade us that theyre smart enough to evade cars.


----------



## elevan

Came home tonight to the neighbor holding one of our kittens.  She said it had wandered onto her property and looked awful sick.  It's flystrike....covered in fly eggs and maggots.  When we checked on the others we found them covered in flies, eggs and maggots too.  One was dead, another close to it and died a short time later.  We flushed their little bodies to remove the eggs and maggots but keeping the flies away is becoming a problem.  Does anyone know a safe insecticide for flies to apply to kittens?  I feel so helpless in dealing with this, those flies are insidious and the maggots are eating those poor babies tissues away.


----------



## ksalvagno

Call Fredericktown Vet. There is a fly spray that is safe for wounds. It is called something like Catrans 4. I got it years ago for an open wound on an alpaca.


----------



## elevan

Thanks Ksalvagno!!


----------



## autumnprairie

The other you can use pennyroyal oil and water in a spray bottle. Make sure no one pregnant is near the spray. You can spray them and where they are at


----------



## elevan

Where do I get pennyroyal oil?


----------



## autumnprairie

Whole foods or nature health store any place that sells essential oils.


----------



## elevan

Chowdy (mama cat) moved her last 2 kittens and left one behind dead.  We cannot find them, so I have no idea how they are doing.

My (good) neighbor came over today to tell us that one of our chickens climbed / jumped the 6 foot chainlink that separates our properties and was in his backyard.  Their dog was terrifying it.  I sent K over to catch it since she's a really good chicken wrangler.

I decided to mow the field this evening and had several opportunities to observe the guinea family.  They are so fascinating to watch.  One keet took off chasing a bug and got to far from Mama and she watched for a few seconds then started calling and it stopped in it's tracks and ran back to her.  Such a cute little family group.


----------



## elevan

FINALLY!  Guinea Mama brought her keets into the coop tonight.  I'm disappointed that she only has 5 of them left though.  I went in to count chickens expecting to see the male guinea and got a shock when I saw 2 guineas...closer inspection showed the 5 keets roosted there too.

We never found Chowdy's kittens and I suspect that they both succumbed to fly strike


----------



## autumnprairie

She brings them to the coop, she may start another nest.
Sorry about the kittens


----------



## elevan

We're starting to cool off here, so I doubt she's thinking of another nest.  They only nest in the heat.  I'm glad she brought them in last night, we had a heck of a storm come through last night.


----------



## elevan

Pig got loose this morning.  Neighbors (who we don't get along with) sent their grandson over to tell us then they stood on their deck and laughed and hollered at us chasing a pig who didn't want to get caught.  Made me so darn mad that I went for my gun and said if the pig didn't get back into her field that I was gonna shoot her.  I'll be darned if the pig didn't realize that I was serious and squeezed back into her field.  Once there we chased her into a small pen and locked her in.  I was 100% ready to make DH learn how to process a pig on the spot, I was that hot from the pig's escapades and the neighbor's heckling.  To make matters worse DH was helping chase this pig on a sprained ankle.  Now he's in a lot of pain.


----------



## bonbean01

Well...that wasn't a good way to start your day Em...hope it is all uphill from that! 

Neighbours like that are just plain nasty...glad you got your piggie back and hope your DH's ankle gets better!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Pigs on the loose are a real pain in the butt!!!! Happens around here once in a while too! 
Hope your DH's ankle feels better soon!


----------



## jodief100

You neighbors are pretty rotten.  it is one thing to laugh at someone's misfortune, it is an entirely different level when they go out of their way to make sure you know about it.  Just remember they must have very sad lives if they have the time and energy to invest in such nonsense.  

I hope the pig stays put.  Good Luck!


----------



## autumnprairie

Would it be horrible if you tee-peed your neighbors house for laughing. I glad you got her back in the pen. I hope your DH feels better soon.


----------



## elevan

These neighbors are the same ones who set their dogs on my goats when the goats got out one time.  I cannot say here what I think of them, but they are indeed pretty rotten for neighbors.  

Our neighbor to the other side and the one across the road are great.

The entire time we were chasing the pig my dog was in the house howling.  So we could hear him howling, the neighbors were heckling and we were cursing and yelling.  I'm sure it was a comedy show for any watching it but laughing is one thing, heckling is a whole nother story in my opinion.

Pig is still in her pen and if she finds a way to remove herself from it, DH will be learning how to process a pig.


----------



## jodief100

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Would it be horrible if you tee-peed your neighbors house for laughing.


Na- She shouldn't give these people any of her valuable time or energy.  They are a waste of space and should be charged for air.


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be horrible if you tee-peed your neighbors house for laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> Na- She shouldn't give these people any of her valuable time or energy.  They are a waste of space and should be charged for air.
Click to expand...

I do agree with you Jodie. They are a waste of space.


----------



## elevan

They are indeed a waste of space and not worth my time. 

DH went to the doctor today for a check up on his ankle.  Yesterday's pig escapade made it worse.  So now he has to wear a "walking boot" and has to miss a couple days of work.  Stupid pig.


----------



## elevan

For those who remember my stories of Grandma Emily...she passed away last night.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Oh Em I am so sorry lots of hugs.


----------



## Southern by choice

Very sorry


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Awwwwwwee!!!     Be strong!


----------



## bonbean01

So sorry...so hard to lose a loved one 

Hope your DH's ankle heals quickly.

And on another note...just curious...how do you tee-pee a house?  I must be dense...here they throw toilet paper rolls on trees...same thing?


----------



## elevan

Thank you all  

bonbean - 
DH's ankle has healed already after he was put into a walking boot for a week.
Tee-peeing a house = throwing toilet paper rolls into the trees


----------



## bonbean01

Okay...same thing...but had me wondering about tee peeing someone's house there for awhile   I'm from Canada and I really must learn these things...kids at Halloween would soap windows, and throw eggs, but this toilet paper thing was a new one for me when I moved to the US.

Glad your DH is recovering...I keep resisting my DH's idea of getting pigs...got bitten a few times as a kid by our pigs and I really don't want any!!!!

Hope you have many good memories and photos of your Gramma Emily...and again...so sorry


----------



## Squirrelgirl88




----------



## promiseacres

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## norseofcourse

I'm so sorry to hear about Grandma Emily  ((hugs))


----------



## autumnprairie

I am so sorry Em, Sending hugs and prayers to you and yours


----------



## elevan

Thank you all so much.

She was a wonderful person who taught me so much about life.


----------



## jodief100

Remember the good times.  I still miss my grandparents.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So Sorry for your loss! 

Grandparents are a wonderful treasure for those fortunate enough to get the great ones!


----------



## elevan

Thank you.  The funeral is tomorrow.  I've agreed to sing two songs in Grandma's honor.  I just hope that I can get through them without breaking down completely.  I'll also be organizing the kids in a balloon release.  We have them write a message to the departed on the balloon and then they release it heavenward.  It helps to be busy, I guess.


----------



## bonbean01

Funerals are so hard...makes it too real


----------



## elevan

I got through the funeral services without too much heartbreak.  I'm gonna miss her so much, she was so dear to me.  Thank you all for your warm thoughts and hugs, it means a lot.

In animal news - our guinea keets are growing up so fast.  There are 3 lavenders and 2 pearls.  One of the pearls is a "daddy's boy" hanging out with the male guinea and roosting with him every night.  So cute.

Our little duckling isn't so little anymore.  She (think it's a girl) is almost as big as her mama.  We call her Quackers.

The chick that our mama chicken hatched a while back has integrated into one of our flocks with her mama.  She's so pretty.  I'll have to try to get pics of everyone so y'all can see them.

In family news - K just turned 9.  She is growing up so fast!  She acts like a teenager already.  I just wish she'd slow down for a minute.  *sigh*

B is doing well in school this year.  None of the behavioral problems that we experienced last year.  We're pleased to say that he's not had to have one intervention at school this year!

DH loves his job at Harvest, the local foods store that sells my products.  I'm now doing jams / jellies, baked goods and teas.  On top of that I'm trying to keep writing and staying busy with the kids and farm.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Busy woman!!!!    Glad to hear that things are going good for you guys and the critters, minis the funeral!


----------



## elevan

Just thought I'd share some of my favorite pics as I reminisce over some of my critters.


This is Maggie Maehem.  She was such a princess, always had to be the center of attention.






Jerry loved his goat kids and allowed them to play on him all they wanted.  Precious took full advantage of that and played king of the mountain...err llama any time she could.





And who could forget Scottie, my first and only bottle baby.






I guess I'm missing my goaties today folks.


----------



## Hens and Roos

How Cute and tiny!


----------



## Nerdy11

So sorry


----------



## Nerdy11

> LOL at Ms. Flufferbottom. My boys named their fave chicken Mr. Skinnyhead. I didn't have the heart to tell them Mr. Skinnyhead was a Miss Skinnyhead LOL.


My little brother named his hen Squirmy Guy


----------



## elevan

@Nerdy11  you're new to my journal...welcome!  It's quite a long read if you're going through it from the beginning but I hope that you do.  Thanks for joining my adventure.


----------



## bonbean01

I know you are missing your baby loves  Those pics are soooooooo great!!!! 

Nerdy, I encourage you to read her whole journal...it was the first one I read from page one right through and then got hooked on BYH


----------



## Nerdy11

Well, I got to page 48.
I had a lot of time to burn


----------



## Nerdy11

Page 236!  

Also, where do I get one of those cookbooks?


----------



## elevan

You'll my cookbook in both print form and a condensed eBook format here:  http://www.lulu.com/spotlight/elevan


----------



## Nerdy11

OOh, thanks!


----------



## elevan

The eBook doesn't have all of the recipes that are in the print book...fyi.


----------



## Nerdy11

Ok, thanks.


----------



## elevan

Today was a jelly making kind of day...I decided to make some Cranberry Sage Preserves for the Harvest store.
I also have a commitment to make 50 Hot Chocolate Sticks for them by the end of the month.  I just have to stop by the Amish bulk food store to pick up some micro marshmallows and I'll be ready to make those.

I burnt my thumb by accidentally sticking it into the boiling canning water.  Ouchy mama!


----------



## Nerdy11

Ouch! That should hurt!


----------



## elevan

Big family update today - we went to court and K had a legal name change to something more gender neutral.  It's still K for abbreviation purposes.  We're so excited.  We really hope that her new name will result in less incidents of bullying as it doesn't automatically out her as transgender.  J2P was updated for those of you that follow her story there.  It was a big step for her, the next big step will be in about a year.  Until then things should hopefully be smooth sailing though I now have to do a name change with a ton of different places for her.

I'm going for a sleep study today with a cPap.  I really hope that I wake up well rested from this.  Everyone says it'll make a huge difference in my sleep, I sure hope so.

That's it for now.  I hope everyone has a safe and happy Thanksgiving week!


----------



## bonbean01

Yay for K!!!!  Hope that makes things easier, and glad she is so happy 

Ouchie on the burn...besides hurting so much, it also makes me so dang mad at myself.

Happy and safe Thanksgiving to you and your family


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Congrats to K!

Cheering for her victory!


----------



## elevan

Well I'm a nervous nelly right now.  K and I will be on our local 6 o'clock news talking about bullies tonight.  We already had our interview and now have to wait to see how it plays out in the news.  Our goal is to make the situation better...cross your fingers.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Wanted you to know that I just saw your story on the news. Good Job MOM!!! It inspiring to see you bring this out in the open and not let anyone put you down. K is beautiful. I hope your story inspires other kids and Mom's to stand up to judgmental people and put at stop to the bullying. Big Hugs to your family!


----------



## elevan

Thank you.  The support that I've been receiving in my inbox and on Facebook has been amazing!  People from our school are searching me out just to let me know that they support us.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good Luck  hope the situation gets better!


----------



## bonbean01

I just knew it would go super well!!!!


----------



## elevan

If anyone wants to see the story, just send me a PM and I'll provide you with the link.


----------



## jodief100

Here to hoping....


----------



## elevan

This was overall quite a bad year for us.

January turned my bathroom into a hospital triage area.  I had one duck in the bathtub and a dehydrated guinea in the shower stall.    Mom's rabbits ate one of their own which led to us butchering several until we figured out which one was the problem.  They were 4 months old and being housed together.  Shortly before this we had a rabbit (Vinnie) who had his tail and ear ate off, he went to the bathroom hospital area for recovery.
I came home from picking the kids up from school to find the neighbor's dog attacking one of my animals. I laid on the horn, threw it into park and jumped out of the car running at it. The horn startled the dog enough to make it let go and I realized that it was Hank, our head rooster. I kept running to make sure he was ok and he ran to one of our dogs for protection. I then proceeded to chase after the dog all the while yelling for the neighbor to get it. They come out yelling at me that it's just and _bleepin _bird. I LOST it and gave them everything that was on my mind which of course escalated the yelling between us. I called the dog warden and the sheriff's department over the situation.
I found Maggie, one of our goats, dead in the middle of the field with a broken neck.  We suspected the neighbors but couldn't prove it.
Our guineas went missing for a week straight along with DH's cat.  When they came home I saw them leaving the neighbor's barn so we suspect that they had them locked up.
We had our first bottle baby goat in the house with us (Scottie).
Built my mom a new 3 hole hutch for her rabbits so that they wouldn't all be housed in the same pen.

February - Rollie, one our rabbits, had babies on the wire on a cold bitter day....no survivors.
The kids shut our best hen's neck in the door of the coop, breaking her neck...I found her that way the next day.
Goldie, our oldest goat, died on Valentine's day.
Jerry, our llama, whose age was unknown (other than older) died.
When a friend came to bury Jerry we went to the barn to get him out and found Lilly (our next oldest goat) curled up next to him dead.

March - took our two standard sized goats in for processing, where they kept escaping their holding pen and we had to keep catching them and putting them back in.  
Put our bottle baby goat outside after he was finally weaned on March 10th.
Marilyn, a rabbit, had babies and was great for a first time mama.
March 14th, went out to check on Scottie (bottle baby goat) to find him curled up in a sleeping position - dead.
March 19th - looked out the window to see mom's horse IN the overflow pond!!  Called my brother to see if he could come help me get her out but between the two of us we couldn't do it.  I called animal control seeking help and they sent out the fire department and a horse sanctuary team.  The firemen put on wet suits and got into the pond and pushed while we pulled - to no avail.  Then someone thought of a sled using a piece of corrugated roofing...she slid right out of the pond.  The vet worked on her for hours, pumping in warm iv fluids and medications but it was to no avail, she had been in the pond to long and succumbed to hypothermia.  She was 28 years old.

April - went on the radio to promote my jam / jelly business for the local store that sells it and ended up talking about goat meat too.
Published Goat Notes as an eBook and a hard copy.
Had someone confess to killing Maggie, some of our chickens and a dog.
Marilyn, one of our rabbits, dropped 5 kits today on the wire. She shouldn't have been pregnant...she shouldn't still be with a male....but alas they are not my rabbits.
Neighbor's cat was caught attacking one of my ducks. DH caught it before I could shoot it. It was turned over to animal control. 
Hit 2 deer with my car damaging a good bit of the side of the car.  The deer lumbered off never to be seen again.

May - lost our best doe (and herd queen)to a bad kidding while we were gone during the day.  Came home to find her already gone.
Broody hen hatched 7 chicks and then one by one lost them all but one.

June - Duck hatched out some guinea keets which we promptly took from her.  Sold them a few days later.
2 days later the duck hatched out her own duck eggs, 7 in all.  Then she proceeded to lose a duckling every other day until she only had 1 left, which she raised up to full size.  I do wish that I'd taken the ducklings and hand reared them so that we'd have more.

July - Goats started climbing the fence and going into the neighbor's yard where she would set her dogs.  This became a daily occurrence.  After several weeks of this I decided to sell the herd.  I had to literally tie the buck in the barn to prevent them from going over the fence.  Not a good life for the goats.
Hens stopped laying in the nest boxes because the goats were using the coop for a playground.
Lost four guinea hens that had been setting on nests outside of the coop to predation.

August - Goats went to their new home.  I still miss them to this day.
My Grandma Emily was diagnosed with cancer...such a dirty word that is.    The doctors said she was too frail to survive chemo.
Another broody hen had 2 chicks....lost one but managed to keep the other alive.
The final broody guinea hen that we had hatched out 20 keets, but eventually lost all but 5.
2 of our cats had kittens but the got flystrike and didn't make it.

September - someone ran over one of my favorite cats and killed it.

October - Pig got loose and led us on a chase.  I grabbed the gun ready to put her down I was so fed up when she finally went back into her pen.
Grandma Emily passed away on October 31.

November / December - Thankfully nothing bad.  Here's hoping that next year turns out much better.

Gosh reading through this makes me look like a horrible animal owner but it was just a really rough year.


----------



## Livestock lover




----------



## Hens and Roos

and  heading into this next year!


----------



## bonbean01

Pretty rough year Em...here's hoping for a terrific 2014 for you!!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Sorry to hear about all the tough times this past year. Glad it is in the past! I wish you a happy and productive year ahead with more happiness than heartache.


----------



## elevan

We've got a snowstorm blowing in today...supposed to give us several inches.

Went out and made sure that all the animals had straw or hay to keep them warm in their houses.  The pig was especially happy to get a bunch of hay to root in and bury herself with.  Cats were happy to get some extra straw in their house, though Scratchy thinks we should bring him in the house to play with Boingo.


----------



## elevan

Someone left the clip off of the rabbit hutch today and Vinnie got out.  Nothing like chasing a rabbit around in the dark with a flashlight in one hand and a net in the other.  All the while 2 cats are chasing him too, trying to make him their dinner!  Scratch got ahold of Vinnie at one point and I thought it was all over.  I was able to whack the cat with the net and capture Vinnie before he could become a tasty morsel for Scratch.  Grrr....what a night!


----------



## Hens and Roos

elevan said:


> Someone left the clip off of the rabbit hutch today and Vinnie got out.  Nothing like chasing a rabbit around in the dark with a flashlight in one hand and a net in the other.  All the while 2 cats are chasing him too, trying to make him their dinner!  Scratch got ahold of Vinnie at one point and I thought it was all over.  I was able to whack the cat with the net and capture Vinnie before he could become a tasty morsel for Scratch.  Grrr....what a night!


Glad to hear you were able to catch him! Hope he is okay


----------



## elevan

I'm pretty sure he's good.  But man, the scream of a rabbit is blood chilling!


----------



## Hens and Roos

I hear you on that, the first time we heard one scream, I thought DD was going to drop it and run.  Our new Cali buck would scream when we first got him and would touch him....he's gotten somewhat better, we'll see how he does once he is moved out to the shop with the other rabbits.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

It really feels good to know all our friends are tucked in tight with extra bedding when the weather turns nasty.....hope that means you get to hide out in the house too, and stay safe and cozy. Boy.... that is one lucky bunny!


----------



## elevan

Yeah, I've had a fire going in the fireplace all day.  Staying tucked in all warm and cozy


----------



## Southern by choice

are you still tucked in? Figured that FP went out by now...


----------



## Hens and Roos

Probably getting ready for the new wave of cold weather coming....


----------



## elevan

Yeah, we've got -40 degree temps coming our way in a couple of days.  I'm gonna have that fire roaring!  lol

Thanks for checking on me.


----------



## elevan

Well we've got a storm coming in overnight that has already gotten area schools cancelled.  It's going to be bitter cold.  We went out and covered up our coop windows with plastic leaving a few inches at the top to provide ventilation but we've never had to do this before.  This is supposed to be the coldest that our area has been in the last 20 years.  Our rabbits have enclosed winter housing but they are getting lots of straw to bed into.  Praying for everyone's animals that are in the path of this storm.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope all is well, we are at -18*, just heading out to take care of the animals-Stay safe and warm!


----------



## elevan

We lost 2 rabbits


----------



## Southern by choice

Sorry Em.


----------



## elevan

And we've got at least one more day of this craziness.  We got to -35 today.  Everyone is locked down tight.  Cats were even put into the garage to keep them warm.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sorry to hear about the rabbits


----------



## jodief100

So sorry Em. This is really rough.   The water situation is getting serious.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Hang in there!!!  We had a horrid winter storm a couple weeks ago, 8ft snow drifts, buried sheep, got to -42 C!! So I know  how you feel!!! Sorry about you bunnies!!


----------



## elevan

Thankfully those were our only losses to that arctic winter blast.  Today we're in the mid to high 30s and all our snow is melting.  This weather has been crazy.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Glad to hear you are doing well!

Sorry about the bunnies!


----------



## elevan

I had to take a class today for the farm in order to sell products at the Harvest store.  I ended up being royally mad over it as it turned out to be all about producing produce and proper procedures on that.  That had nothing to do with animal products or jams / jellies or baked goods or teas or anything that I produce!  Grrr.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear this,  you would think that they would give a better over view of what the class is..hopefully you will find the needed information.


----------



## elevan

I guess the upside is that I can sell produce now if I want to.  I do have some sunchokes...


----------



## Hens and Roos

what are sunchokes?


----------



## elevan

Sunchokes are another name for Jerusalem artichokes.

They taste a bit like potatoes when cooked or water chestnuts when they are raw.


----------



## Hens and Roos

oh yeah...I know what those are, they spread like crazy too!  We have a small patch, we like to slice them thin and cook in some butter


----------



## elevan

We're making some longer term plans around here and have decided to get back into goats next year.  First we will be installing 6 foot fencing to prevent jumpers / climbers.  We also plan to make some renovations to the barn.  We're going to go with a meat breed goat...not sure which yet.  There is a high request for goat meat at the Harvest store and no current supplier...we kind of got everyone hooked on it then sold our goats.  *sigh*

We're also going to be looking for a state inspected rabbit processor.  While renovating the barn, we'll be adding our own rabbits if we can find a processor.

Getting back into quail is on the agenda too.

My Hot Chocolate Sticks are providing a great side income but they are purely season...I need to put in a product that will sell year round, so we're gonna go back to that.

We're also going to be adding onto the house this year as the kids need their own room, the 2 of them are just too crowded in there together.  Part of the addition will be a mud room but I'm going to build in some cages for containing and caring for sick / injured animals.


----------



## norseofcourse

I know you're excited to have goats again!  Maybe you'll even consider coming over to the sheep side  You should come to the Great Lakes Fiber Festival in Wooster, and see how much interest there is in wool and all kinds of knitting stuff!  This year it's May 24 and 25.
I keep thinking about quail, too.  Maybe someday.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sounds like you will be busy!

What breed of rabbits?


----------



## elevan

We're still deciding on a breed of rabbit.  We want a breed that is generally docile and has a high meat to bone ratio.


----------



## Hens and Roos

We have Californian rabbits- so far we are happy with them- of course we are only raising for us.  They are pretty mellow for the most part- the does can be a little more moody, the bucks are super friendly.  We did have 1 doe who was on the mean side and she didn't last long- she would get after you the second you came to feed and the kids didn't like that(neither did I)  We haven't weighed them at 4 weeks etc. to check rate of gain as we are also picking out ones for our kids 4-H projects and we have to process them when we have time. 

We added the French Angora rabbits this past year as my DD wanted to learn how to spin and work with fiber.  They have quite the personality- the buck(in my avatar) is like a small puppy- just super friendly, the doe is a bit more reserved-she is due Feb 2nd so we don't mess much with her right now.  I have heard that they can be used dual purpose but not sure they would have much meat as everything is directed at the fiber.

The other breed that might be interesting to raise is the American Blue- trying not to add another here 

Good luck- keep us posted on what you figure out!


----------



## elevan

We're leaning towards Californian or New Zealand.  There are apparently only 2 state inspected rabbit processors in Ohio.  One supplies products to the Harvest store, so I might go with them.

We're up in the air on goat breeds too...boer...kiko...kinder...


----------



## SheepGirl

Are you going to be raising breeding stock or just market kids? If just market kids then I would get crossbreds but if you want to raise breeding stock then get purebreds or registered stock so you can sell them for more.

But I personally prefer Boers  They are just so pretty and regal looking. Maybe you can take a road trip to Rolls and get some of her boer babies...


----------



## elevan

Market kids.  Our goal is to supply the Harvest store with goat meat.  Rolls is on my list


----------



## jodief100

If it is just for meat, go with a Boer buck and kiko or dairy does.  That cross is the fastest growing cross.  You can sell bo-ki does for a decent price too.  It has to be a boer buck and kiko does, not the the other way around.


----------



## autumnprairie

I would also say boers or cross with kiko,


----------



## elevan

My mom and her husband decided to run off to New York state for a few days this weekend and asked me to take care of her rabbits for her. B looked at her and with his most evil laugh Bwahahaha! told her that we would eat them all for Easter dinner! Gotta love that kid and his cryptic sense of humor.


----------



## Hens and Roos

my DS(9) wanted us to serve rabbit for Easter dinner!


----------



## elevan

Well, it ought to be interesting to see how this one pans out.  For about 2 weeks we've had a hen laying her eggs in a small dog house that our cats use to sleep in (the cats have use of 2 small dog houses)...the cats rarely use this one in particular.  Well she started setting on the eggs the other day.  The day after she started setting one of our cats had a kitten by the fence.  After the kitten was dry and well fed and content the mama moved her to... you guessed it - the dog house where the chicken was nesting.  So now I have a broody hen sharing a small space with a mama cat and her kitten.  When those eggs hatch this could turn into a disaster or it could be something quite special.  We shall see.  I'll try to get a picture of this crazy situation.


----------



## BrownSheep

I have a chicken that hunts down litters of kittens to lay her eggs with them. She even abandoned a nest at the 18 day mark to sit on some kittens who I guess looked cold.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Sounds like you should put a sign on the house that says "Maternity Ward".


----------



## elevan

Well the cat ended up moving her kitten to the barn a few days ago, which left the poor hen vulnerable.

Heard a bunch of loud squawking around 4:30 in the morning.  Get outside to find the hen in a panic, feathers flying, several eggs on the ground in front of the dog house open and eaten by something.  It took her a while to settle back onto the rest of her eggs and calm down.  I suspect a possum, rat or skunk stole eggs from her.  When DH got home from work he helped me move her (house and all) into the coop where she'll be secure.

We found 2 more broodies in the barn...another chicken and one of our East India Black ducks.

It being Mother's Day, I got my mom a 3 hole rabbit hutch with some accessories that I need to assemble and move the rabbits into before she gets home from work.  I gave her a card yesterday evening with a note that said when she gets home from work on Sunday her gift can be found in the yard...that it'll be large enough and obvious enough that she'll be to find it.  And that if she needs a clue to just ask the loud mouth (that would be B - he cannot keep a secret for the life of himself).

Wishing all the moms on the forum a lovely day!


----------



## elevan

Wow, it's been a long time since I posted in this journal.  Where to start...

Life has been pretty chaotic and it seems that time and I are never on the same page.  My specialty food business is going well enough that I've been putting plans in place to hopefully open an online store next year.  We'll also begin commercially raising and harvesting guinea fowl in the Spring for the Harvest store.  We plan to offer both meat and eggs.  The store just entered it's third year of operation and has gained a large following of customers.  We had an event on November 30th where we had over 400 customers come through our little local foods store in the 4 hours that we were open!  We're building an addition to the house and it seems like it is taking forever but since we're doing all the work ourselves it's been slow going.  We're also gearing up for a major "fight" against the school system to protect K's rights to be who she is.  Life's crazy right now to put it mildly.


----------



## bonbean01

I've been absent a long time too Em...your food business sounds great and would love to hear more about that!  Wish we had something like that available here.  Sorry you are still having for K's rights....I think of K and B and you often


----------



## bonbean01

p.s....note my new avatar....yes...have my very own LGD pup...sometimes naughty and sometimes nice....LOL...will see if Santa sees her fit this Christmas


----------



## elevan

Your pup looks like a sweetie @bonbean01 , I'm sure Santa will find her on the nice list!

Our local foods store is all about Ohio foods and products - from milk to meats to candy to cheese to syrups to baked goods and everything in between.  There is one guy who brings in the most beautiful cutting boards that you have ever seen and the local Heritage Museum weaves rugs and placemats.  Now, when I say our store...I don't mean our store as in in belongs to DH and I....DH is the store manager and I volunteer a lot of time there but it is run by the Woodward Development Corporation which has the purpose of restoring the Woodward Opera House in Mt. Vernon, Ohio.  Harvest @ The Woodward is just a leg of that project.  The building which houses the Opera House is quite large and when it is fully restored to it's early 1800 glory will be a multi-functional facility with retail shops and deli and coffee shop downstairs, meeting rooms above and finally the Opera House on the upper floor.  The retail level restoration is supposed to be complete by the end of 2015 and we're quite excited about that as it means a larger space for us.


----------



## Southern by choice

All sounds so exciting! You will have to get pics when it is all completed!


----------



## elevan

Been a long time...you all probably think I fell off the planet.  

We've had some serious personal stuff going on with K this year that I can't really talk about that's kept me radio static.  I've been reading but haven't felt like posting online much.

Then this Summer I had a breast cancer scare and had to have a lump removed.  I was told the cells were abnormal and that given a couple of years that it would have likely turned malignant, so we caught it and removed it in a timely manner.  Two days after that was removed I had a major gallbladder attack - my first ever.  Tests on my gallbladder showed that it had completely stopped functioning so it had to come out.  So, July 30th I went in for surgery.  So two surgeries in one month's time...not fun at all.

One of our guinea hens hatched out 24 keets and then lost them one by one until she was down to four.  One day they were out foraging and she came back with only three.  A few nights later they were all roosted in the pine tree outside our bedroom window (where they usually roost) and two of the keets went super high in the tree to roost.  We heard a ruckus in the middle of the night and the next morning she was down to one keet, we suspect an owl took the other two.  She's managed to raise her single keet up to a "teenager" as of now.  Hopefully s/he will make it to adulthood.

Kids started school yesterday.  K was both excited and scared.  B wasn't ready for another year to start.  Both said it felt like Summer was never here as it "only rained twice this Summer - June and July!"  It literally rained almost the entire Summer.  We had a free week long pass to the public pool in town in June and it rained the entire week closing the pool.  Multiple activities that we had planned were cancelled due to rain.  

That's about as exciting as it's been, which is more than enough.


----------



## samssimonsays

I am so glad you are ok and healing! Also very sorry about your summer. It is never any fun having a crappy weathered one...


----------



## elevan

Remember to tell your loved ones how much you love them every chance you get...I almost lost the chance yesterday.

I almost died, checked out, without the chance to say goodbye - yesterday was the scariest day of my life! I have food allergies and my most potent allergy is the peanut which typically causes my tongue to swell, my throat to itch and my breathing to be labored...that didn't happen today.
My wonderful husband, made me breakfast in bed (pancakes). He ran out of our normal box and mixed half with a box that had been given to us. I ate them and they were really good. No problems. Had a glass of milk with them.
My mom, showed up about 15 minutes later for a visit. As we sat around the dining table (DH, mom, the kids and I) it became harder and harder for me to breathe. I didn't say a word about my difficulty though I coughed a few times, took a couple of sips of lemonade. As my breathing became worse I felt myself fading in and out but still didn't say anything as I tried to maintain composure and pull myself together. Concentrate on breathing I kept telling myself and when mom leaves I'll have DH take me to get checked out.
I didn't make it that far...I collapsed out of my chair as I blacked out. I came to with mom and DH standing over me wanting to know what was going on - chest hurts and trouble breathing. Do we need to call 9-1-1? Yes, I said, you probably better. We were all thinking heart attack as I've been under stress lately (quite a bit).
When the medics arrived my heart scans looked fine but my chest still hurt and I was still having trouble breathing. We decided to go to the hospital to get checked out.
In the squad on the way to the hospital I felt myself getting dizzy and going in and out again and the medics noticed me floundering and asked how I was doing? All I could get out was dizzy before I was gone. I woke up to them yelling my name and thumping my chest.
They told me later when I was coherent that my heart rate bottomed out and my oxygen level plummeted. 
Then the next symptom began to show itself - my hands started to hurt...excruciatingly. Before my eyes I watched them swell as the medic was trying to put an IV in one. The IV was an impossible task in the hand with the swelling and blood gushed everywhere - I was covered in it. He moved to the other hand and tried the wrist, barely managing it as that hand was swelling too.
By the time we reached the E.D. my hands were so swollen that they were near ready to split open and my wedding ring finger was starting to turn purple and they were threatening to cut the ring off. I asked them to wait.
Then my chest, shoulders and arms turned bright red almost immediately upon being placed in an E.D. bed. What the heck is going on?
Almost a half hour later we finally got the clue we were looking for - my face began to swell - lips and eyelids. They started me on steroids and antihistamines.
Blood tests were ordered. Those came back that I might possibly have a blood clot, so a CT of my lungs was ordered. I also had elevated blood sugar, but it could be part of the allergic reaction - regardless I'll follow up on it. No clot was found.
Shortly after getting back from radiology both of my legs broke out in hives (rash). They were covered in hives and horrible looking and very very itchy.
It took them two steroids and 4 antihistamines to bring my attack under control. When they discharged me, my hands are still slightly swollen but that is it. I'll remain on meds for a few days.
The scary part? We were expecting to come home and find that the box of pancake mix was manufactured in a plant that processes peanuts...nope. So what caused such a severe allergic reaction? The worst allergic reaction I've ever had? An allergic reaction that almost took me away from my family? I don't know!!! And I have to wait at least 6 weeks to do testing to find out what it could have been because the meds to bring this under control would skew the results. I'm now scared to eat / drink.

Today's residual effects...my right hand is still slightly swollen along with part of that arm and it is remarkably weaker than normal. My cheeks are still quite a bit red, as is and my upper chest retains some redness as well. I ate a tomato sandwich earlier on a bun and my eyelids started to swell...looked at the ingredient list and there are a few common denominators between the two products from today and yesterday. So I guess that will give us a place to start. I see my PCP tomorrow morning to follow up on everything.

I feel like my body is turning on me this Summer. In May, my doctor found a lump in my right breast. We did surgery in late June to remove it, biopsied it and it came back that the cells were abnormal and of a type that had we left it alone then it would likely have become malignant in 2-3 years. Since we removed the whole lump, nothing more is needed but follow up mammograms yearly. Two days after that surgery, I had a severe gallbladder attack. Results from tests on my gallbladder showed that it had stopped functioning. So we removed it at the end of July. I'm scheduled to have a colonoscopy done in mid September because 4 years ago I had one done and they found precancerous polyps..I was supposed to repeat the test last year, so I'm a year late getting it done. With the way things have been going I'm afraid they will find more polyps.  I'm only 37 btw.

DH just told me that maybe my body is telling me it's time that I should eliminate all "bad" stuff from my life that I can...processed food, chemical beauty products, etc. Maybe he's right. We don't eat a whole lot of processed foods. And I've already decided to quit shampoo and give the baking soda / apple cider vinegar method a try since my scalp has become super sensitive to shampoos (even sulfate free ones) and I don't want to move on to try prescription shampoo.

But THE biggest lesson I've learned from the past few months is that you need to let those around you know how much you care - often.  You just never know what is going to come your way and when.  I almost died yesterday, but I didn't.  For some reason I've been given a lot of chances these past few months and for that I am grateful.  Don't forget to let your loved ones know that you care, I know I won't let a moment go by without mine knowing that I care.


----------



## samssimonsays

I am in absolute tears reading this! I am very glad you are recovering and will be praying for you (if that is alright with you that is). I wish you all the luck in finding out what is going on and I hope they are able to get to the bottom and that nothing else life threatening occurs!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Wow, scary


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So glad that you have another chance!


----------



## elevan

@Samantha drawz , prayers are fine with me.  Prayers, positive thoughts / energy...I won't say no to any good vibes anyone wants to send my way.

The swelling in my right hand / arm seem to have finally come diminished...32 hours after it began.  That hand is still weaker than it should be, hopefully the strength returns fully.  The redness on my chest is gone but I still have a little bit remaining on my cheeks.

I'm suspicious that the culprit is soy flour.  I have a known allergy to soy although it usually only causes me gastro-intestinal type distress, so I've never avoided it entirely.  Yesterday, however, was my first experience with soy flour in that pancake mix and then the buns for the sandwich today had soy flour in them.  I'll discuss it in the morning with my doctor and we'll do more tests, but either way I plan to avoid products containing soy flour from here on out just in case and trying to avoid soy altogether.  Though avoiding soy is gonna be a hard one since they put it in just about everything!  I'm also allergic to walnuts and corn, they are another that just cause gastro-intestinal distress.  The concern that DH and I have is my allergies seem to be of a progressive type.  I used to be able to eat peanuts and peanut butter - I didn't develop an allergy to peanuts until my early 20s.  At that time if I came in contact with peanuts I just got an itchy throat.  As time went by the itchy throat was accompanied by tongue swelling.  Then several years later I developed labored breathing if I came into contact with peanuts.  Now I avoid them at all costs.  If my soy allergy went from gastro-intestinal only to life threatening that's a really scaring progression.  Or this could be a new allergy development altogether.  Another common denominator was Malted Barley Flour.  I've had barley in the past, it's been several years, without issue.  I don't believe that I've ever been exposed to Malted Barley Flour.  It's a puzzle, but we'll figure it out so I can eat safely.


----------



## norseofcourse

I can't imagine how scary that must have been!  So glad they figured it out in time and you're recovering.

AND - I'm sure next time you'll let someone know right away if you have trouble breathing or any other symptoms, instead of trying to 'tough it out'?!  Do they make some kind of medic-alert bracelet for multiple food allergies?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Wow! That's pretty scary! Glad you are OK!


----------



## elevan

@norseofcourse , yeah I think I learned my lesson about keeping quiet.  I guess I didn't want to think it was serious, but then again I should know better that not being able to breathe is pretty darn serious.

I'll have to look into the medic alert bracelet thing, I'm not sure.

The doctor and nurses said it was the strangest progression of symptoms for an allergic reaction that they'd ever seen.  Until my face started swelling we still had no clue what we were dealing with and that was more than an hour and a half after I'd ate the pancakes.  The hives were the last thing to show up and the doctor said usually they're the first to show up during an allergic reaction.  Nothing in my life has ever been "normal" so I guess why should I start now?! lol


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Wow, I am not allergic to anything but seasonal and maybe a few kinds of Candy, but I shouldn't have them with braces and don't like them anyways


----------



## Mike CHS

This has been a terrible summer and an especially bad week.  All my good thoughts sent your way.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Has anyone suggested an epi pen for you?  It can sure be a life-saver.


----------



## Hens and Roos

wow- sorry to hear this and sending thoughts and prayers your way


----------

